# To That One Guest - II



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2018)

*To help keep the forum optimized and running smoothly, we archived the previous thread and created a new one!*

Thanks to our Original Poster - @Hardlinesmaster for starting it!


Hardlinesmaster said:


> *Guests first*
> 
> To that one guest:
> You know them all & drive us crazy!



Previous Thread Link - To That One Guest I


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2018)

HardlinesFour said:


> *To help keep the forum optimized and running smoothly, we archived the previous thread and created a new one!*
> 
> Thanks to our Original Poster - @Hardlinesmaster for starting it!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 3, 2018)

fun!


----------



## RhettB (Aug 4, 2018)

To one of our crazy ladies.  Now that the STL has told you "no" regarding your Starbucks, coupon, and gift card schemes, just go away... because one more try and AP will ban you.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 4, 2018)

TTOG you can stand there all night and call me names but I'm not letting you "return"/steal over $500 worth of merch. I personally stood there and helped your wife pick out half of those items. You really expect me to believe that she's so stupid she brought in the items she wanted to return and let a TM take them and reshop them? Bye.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 4, 2018)

Wait, so he was trying to return items he didn't have, by saying they'd been taken for reshop?


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't fix stupid. I had a lot of really pleasant guest experiences today. Those are the guests that matter and the ones I think people sometimes forget to mention.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 4, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wait, so he was trying to return items he didn't have, by saying they'd been taken for reshop?



They took things off the floor and went up the service desk to "return" return. Since I was the one who helped his wife, I didn't need to wait for camera review to prove it. I told him how I personally helped his wife pick out her items so I know they hadn't been paid for yet. He claimed they came in with it, his wife was confused and my TMs took her stuff and put it back on shelves. So they were just taking back what was theirs.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 4, 2018)

I think front end roles have a way of warping your perspective about people. If you deal with a ton of shitty scammers and fraudsters all day then you kinda get a selection bias going. That was definitely the case with me when I cashiered at W*lm*rt, which turned me into a misanthrope (I'm not one anymore).

Even though I think flow should be O/N for practical reasons, it's still the superior role when it comes to interacting with guests.

1. I have most of the general locations of most things memorized, and if a guest asks me where something is I can walk them to the item or find it in the backroom and actually put my eyeballs on it before I tell them we have or don't have it. Can't do that if you're shackled to the NCR torture devices up front.

2. If there's a price discrepancy between the price showing on the Zebra and the shelf tag (because of flow noobs pushing to the wrong price point) I can page GS and aware them about a guest who will need a price change on a Bodum french press. If I were on a register and got price challenged it would be a big pain in the ass to walkie salesfloor and wait around on someone to mosey on over to verify prices while my line is held up. In my cashier days there was no bigger harsh to my mellow than having my speedy scanning streak screech to a halt for some dumb reason like this.

3. Since I'm responsible for pushing I can keep an eye out for wrong price points and fix a lot of it before it happens rather than dealing with it after the fact at the front end.

4. It's just inherently more satisfying to talk to a guest who's asking about an empty shelf location, finding it in the back and making their day vs. being the bearer of bad news and having to recite policy like I'm practicing for the bar exam.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 4, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> They took things off the floor and went up the service desk to "return" return. Since I was the one who helped his wife, I didn't need to wait for camera review to prove it. I told him how I personally helped his wife pick out her items so I know they hadn't been paid for yet. He claimed they came in with it, his wife was confused and my TMs took her stuff and put it back on shelves. So they were just taking back what was theirs.



Oh, I see. Man, it's amazing how stupid some people think we are.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 5, 2018)

I helped you get ahold of a cab and you threaten me and other shoppers . . .I really dont think thats how gratitude works. . .no one said you were crazy. . .go get some water and take a deep breath -_- man I am always so greatful to ap and having an etl that was with the mps :/


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 5, 2018)

You two really had to work hard today at being excessively messy.  One of you knocked all the clothes off a waterfall bar, removed the waterfall bar which had to have been tricky since a shelf was less than two inches above it, dropped the waterfall bar 5 feet away, and then tore up your shopping list into itty bitty pieces and dropped them on the waterfall bar.  The other of you took a bunch of items (over 10) that had paper replacement tags but weren't actually properly tagged yet from the fitting room, things like shirts and purses and shoes, and hung them up in infants/toddlers, covering all the toddler clothes on that rack.  What could possibly be going on in both your lives that make you both feel you have to work so hard at making a mess?


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 9, 2018)

To all those guests:
I'm sorry we don't offer "peds" for you to cover your foot in while you try on shoes. Please stop unpackaging socks to take one out and use for this purpose and not buying them and leaving them all damaged and discarded everywhere. Holy crap.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Aug 10, 2018)

TTOG:
I can't sell you display models. They are not functional products. Stop being mad at me because you can't buy a non-functioning display model.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 11, 2018)

TTOG:
Thank you for puking into a shoe box and leaving it instead of directly onto the floor and leaving it, I guess.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 11, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> NCR torture devices


I love this and am stealing it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 11, 2018)

TTOG:  Your kid needs a mental health evaluation.  If his behavior was normal, totally ignoring him like you did and not reacting to him would be the right thing to do, so that he doesn't take it as attention and get worse, but his behavior does not seem normal.  He was actually a little scary when he started talking about cutting up people and eating them and then laughing hysterically.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 11, 2018)

TTOG, thanks for not scratching off the silver stuff from the access code on the 50 gift cards you're giving me.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 12, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG, thanks for not scratching off the silver stuff from the access code on the 50 gift cards you're giving me.


You know those peel off - right?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 12, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> You know those peel off - right?


Yes, like little stickers. Still slows down my flow.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 12, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Yes, like little stickers. Still slows down my flow.


That’s when you take time to educate the guest on the benefits of having a red card and how easy it is to add their gift cards to cartwheel do all we have to go next time is scan the barcode in their wallet.


----------



## oldboywren (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOG, wow thanks for being a passive aggressive smart ass with me and giving me an anxiety attack when I tried to help you out. it's not my fault tech and the electronics guy were busy. it's not my fault I don't work in electronics so i don't know about phones. you had no reason to be an asshole to literally every single team member who was trying to help you buy a cheap ass 100 dollar phone. fuck off.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOG: I've explained the return policy to you multiple times. Yes, I could very well override it and give you a refund but I save overrides for guests who are polite. You screaming at my team and then at me, gives me no inclination to help you out. Get out of my store and I hope to hell you mean it when you say you'll never come back.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 13, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOG: I've explained the return policy to you multiple times. Yes, I could very well override it and give you a refund but I save overrides for guests who are polite. You screaming at my team and then at me, gives me no inclination to help you out. Get out of my store and I hope to hell you mean it when you say you'll never come back.



THE FUCKERS ALWAYS COME BACK!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 13, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOG: I've explained the return policy to you multiple times. Yes, I could very well override it and give you a refund but I save overrides for guests who are polite. You screaming at my team and then at me, gives me no inclination to help you out. Get out of my store and I hope to hell you mean it when you say you'll never come back.


Sounds like your store isn't running a Yes Desk. At Yes Desk, we'd probably have not only returned it without hesitation, but also offered a free $10 gift card for the trouble, walk you out to your car, and turndown service.


----------



## anonSFTM (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOG:

GET OUT OF THE CART. I don't care what your excuse this week is, just get out of it before I have you and your snickering posse removed from the store. 

(Disclaimer: I have a not so good memory but I'm at least 90% convinced I've told the same teenaged girl to get out of the cart over the past few weeks and gotten sassed back with various excuses, from her feet are sunburned to the latest 'her knees hurt' because 'she has Lime's Disease' - this one ticked me off the most since Lime's Disease almost killed my Grandpa... )


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOG: no I’m not doing your HBA return on a gift receipt. I don’t care how nice you are to me trying to distract me. No I won’t do just that one. I can call my manager over if you’d like. Oh you’ll run to your car and get your real receipt?

She never came back, but she comes every day now so I’m sure I’ll see her again. She social engineers like a pro. #couponfraudstopped


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 13, 2018)

TTOG: Cunt. 

Edit:  There was a mother shopping with a little girl who couldn't have even been 5 years old.  And that little girl innocently asked "I thought police were bad Mommy."  Fucking diseased twat is teaching an innocent little girl that all police are bad.  Great brainwashing going on, great job in trying to ruin that little girl's future adult life when it comes to interacting with the legal system.  For the little girl, I hope that she can truly learn that while some police officers are bad, just like some people in all professions are bad, but many are good people who do what they can to help others.  For that woman.....karma would be needing the police but getting them after the crime has occurred, so she can maybe learn what happens when those "bad" police aren't nearby.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, I am refusing to take your coupons. Yes, I am the manager. Yes, I understand you will call corporate. Yes, you can give them my name. It’s Greenie. That’s G-R-E-E-N-I-E

I swear, this is a couple times a week lately. All these poorly faked coupons are pouring in.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 14, 2018)

TTOG: Random bitch at deli before close screaming about wanting sliced cheese

GO HOME. For real. Also, when the most down to earth ETL in the store says stop yelling at her, don't get louder.
Fuck your cheese.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Aug 14, 2018)

TTOG: I already helped you find your kid a backpack at the last minute (literally!) before the store closed.  You said yourself you could come back tomorrow for anything else, so running back into the store when you were almost to the checklanes at almost 20 minutes after closing time is gonna get you followed by both AP and myself because the whole team wants to go home and your selfish ass won’t let us.  GTFO!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 14, 2018)

TTOG:  You have no idea how much you cheered me up and how much better you made me feel when you said that I am always the friendliest person here after I told you hello.


----------



## RedcardReba (Aug 15, 2018)

If you are going to grab items out of my hands, then perhaps SCO would be ideal!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 15, 2018)

anonSFTM said:


> TTOG:
> 
> GET OUT OF THE CART. I don't care what your excuse this week is, just get out of it before I have you and your snickering posse removed from the store.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I have a not so good memory but I'm at least 90% convinced I've told the same teenaged girl to get out of the cart over the past few weeks and gotten sassed back with various excuses, from her feet are sunburned to the latest 'her knees hurt' because 'she has Lime's Disease' - this one ticked me off the most since Lime's Disease almost killed my Grandpa... )


Rereading this, what does it matter if the girl is in the cart or not? Unless the person pushing her around is at a full fledged run for the thrill of it it's not going to hurt anyone or anything. Moms put two of their demon spawn in the basket all the time and no one cares. Worse, moms put one of their demon spawn on the flat surface under the basket and the kid is on his/her stomach with fingers only inches away from the wheels and no one cares. Carts carry the weight of assemble it yourself furniture in the basket and nothing breaks. Carts carry multiple shelves to the fixture room, enough weight to tip while standing still if you don't pack carefully, and nothing breaks. A teenage girl is going to weigh less than large furniture or multiple shelving and is not more fragile than children.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 15, 2018)

Could be a little vague but I think anonSFTM's post may be referencing the electric carts? I read it as such.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 15, 2018)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> Could be a little vague but I think anonSFTM's post may be referencing the electric carts? I read it as such.


Ah.  I assumed based on the words "out of the cart" vs. "off the cart".  But you could be right.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 15, 2018)

I also assumed that she was in a regular red cart. 

For me, it's less about the kid in the cart (although I do have concerns there as well) as it is about the fact that she and her "snickering posse" are clearly creating enough of a disruption to be remembered on subsequent visits.  That said, mom putting demonspawn in the basket generally means that MOM is the one lifting and transferring the kid. There's some semblance of control there. How's a teenager getting in there?  Yeah, she might have her posse hauling her up, but probably not.  She's probably standing on the bottom deck and flipping a leg over, which is throwing off the cart's center of gravity and increasing the likelihood of a flip and fall.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I also assumed that she was in a regular red cart.
> 
> For me, it's less about the kid in the cart (although I do have concerns there as well) as it is about the fact that she and her "snickering posse" are clearly creating enough of a disruption to be remembered on subsequent visits.  That said, mom putting demonspawn in the basket generally means that MOM is the one lifting and transferring the kid. There's some semblance of control there. How's a teenager getting in there?  Yeah, she might have her posse hauling her up, but probably not.  She's probably standing on the bottom deck and flipping a leg over, which is throwing off the cart's center of gravity and increasing the likelihood of a flip and fall.


I will say though I’ve stood on the back holding the handle in a way that should’ve made the front wheels come up, but they didn’t. We have strong carts.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 15, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I also assumed that she was in a regular red cart.
> That said, mom putting demonspawn in the basket generally means that MOM is the one lifting and transferring the kid.


Very rarely.  When kids get in and out of carts at the fitting room they are climbing over the side all on their own.  Mom is either dealing with the smallest demon spawn or is handling the clothes she is taking in/separating yesses from nos after.

I've also seen young adults in carts, watched them get in and out, the cart isn't unstable at any point.  Usually there's crutches in the cart with them, or a wrap/brace on the foot or knee, and they don't have to put weight on the injured leg when I've seen them get in or out of the cart.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 15, 2018)

TTOG: Who the hell do you think you are to talk to me that way?  I come up to Guest Service desk at the start of my shift and the first thing I hear is 'this is why I hate doing returns at Target, they're so difficult'.  There's two team members behind the desk, one of whom is not trained for GS but can do simple returns, the other is a new GSA who started a week ago.  So I jump in, realizing that this is probably a difficult return and I'm the one with the most experience.  The first thing out of this woman's mouth is 'oh you won't be able to help me either'.  Then she follows it up with the comment 'It shouldn't take three people to do a return.'  My team members tell you that they're new and still learning GS, which should be this woman's cue to take it easy and allow me to help but instead she replies with 'well you guys always have someone new here'.  Bitch shut up you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.  She complains that it's taking a while to do the returns (she has like... 10 different packing slips for the orders, no organization whatsoever to them-- two items don't even have a receipt and weren't on her card).  The new GSA took the time to sort the items to the packing slips to organize this mess), then she complains that only one person should be handling the return when the new GSA jumps in to help.  Alright yes, I get your point, but don't complain that it's taking a while to do these returns when they're each on separate packing slips and you want separate receipts for each item.  It's gonna take a while.  Finally I get through your return, and you buy some more shoes.  You come back because a pair did not take Cartwheel.  I fix that for you, and you tell me to scratch off the old item (we highlight every return made anyways) which I already did.  Then you say to staple them together in a way that both receipts are visible, otherwise we (our GS team) won't know what we're doing.  Ma'am, our job has us looking at receipts all day, we'll be able to tell exactly what's going on when we see one.  Just leave.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 15, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Who the hell do you think you are to talk to me that way?  I come up to Guest Service desk at the start of my shift and the first thing I hear is 'this is why I hate doing returns at Target, they're so difficult'.  There's two team members behind the desk, one of whom is not trained for GS but can do simple returns, the other is a new GSA who started a week ago.  So I jump in, realizing that this is probably a difficult return and I'm the one with the most experience.  The first thing out of this woman's mouth is 'oh you won't be able to help me either'.  Then she follows it up with the comment 'It shouldn't take three people to do a return.'  My team members tell you that they're new and still learning GS, which should be this woman's cue to take it easy and allow me to help but instead she replies with 'well you guys always have someone new here'.  Bitch shut up you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.  She complains that it's taking a while to do the returns (she has like... 10 different packing slips for the orders, no organization whatsoever to them-- two items don't even have a receipt and weren't on her card).  The new GSA took the time to sort the items to the packing slips to organize this mess), then she complains that only one person should be handling the return when the new GSA jumps in to help.  Alright yes, I get your point, but don't complain that it's taking a while to do these returns when they're each on separate packing slips and you want separate receipts for each item.  It's gonna take a while.  Finally I get through your return, and you buy some more shoes.  You come back because a pair did not take Cartwheel.  I fix that for you, and you tell me to scratch off the old item (we highlight every return made anyways) which I already did.  Then you say to staple them together in a way that both receipts are visible, otherwise we (our GS team) won't know what we're doing.  Ma'am, our job has us looking at receipts all day, we'll be able to tell exactly what's going on when we see one.  Just leave.


People like this make me the most mad. I know how to do my job, thank you.

I once had a woman come up to reload her Amex redcard. Granted It’s not common anymore so I can understand some apprehension but I make it clear I know how to do it. Then she says “oh it’s k8 k8, not the normal way”. I know ma’am, I told you I can do it and please don’t tell me what buttons to hit regardless of whether they’re correct or not because that’s a huge red flag. Then she hands me $40 and says “I want to add $30”. I say ok no problem. Then she says “so that means I want $10 back.” And that’s when I almost lost it like lady I can do basic math and even if I couldn’t do 40-30 the computer would do it for me so get out of my store Karen


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 15, 2018)

What a nightmare. As soon as I see multiple receipts I ask “did you pay for all of your orders with the same credit card? If so we can do all your returns on one transaction if you have it with you!” Of course some people just like to complain. I’m so glad I don’t get scheduled at GS very often.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 15, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> What a nightmare. As soon as I see multiple receipts I ask “did you pay for all of your orders with the same credit card? If so we can do all your returns on one transaction if you have it with you!” Of course some people just like to complain. I’m so glad I don’t get scheduled at GS very often.


Hot tip: if they didn’t pay with one card you can scan all the in store receipts at the start and it’ll work. Sometimes it’ll let you do online sometimes not but In store always works.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 16, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOG: no I’m not doing your HBA return on a gift receipt. I don’t care how nice you are to me trying to distract me. No I won’t do just that one. I can call my manager over if you’d like. Oh you’ll run to your car and get your real receipt?
> 
> She never came back, but she comes every day now so I’m sure I’ll see her again. She social engineers like a pro. #couponfraudstopped


We get those and the ones who want us to use their GC as a look up. Uh, NOPE. Bring me your receipt or we can do a non-receipt return with those five bags of product.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 16, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Who the hell do you think you are to talk to me that way?  I come up to Guest Service desk at the start of my shift and the first thing I hear is 'this is why I hate doing returns at Target, they're so difficult'.  There's two team members behind the desk, one of whom is not trained for GS but can do simple returns, the other is a new GSA who started a week ago.  So I jump in, realizing that this is probably a difficult return and I'm the one with the most experience.  The first thing out of this woman's mouth is 'oh you won't be able to help me either'.  Then she follows it up with the comment 'It shouldn't take three people to do a return.'  My team members tell you that they're new and still learning GS, which should be this woman's cue to take it easy and allow me to help but instead she replies with 'well you guys always have someone new here'.  Bitch shut up you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.  She complains that it's taking a while to do the returns (she has like... 10 different packing slips for the orders, no organization whatsoever to them-- two items don't even have a receipt and weren't on her card).  The new GSA took the time to sort the items to the packing slips to organize this mess), then she complains that only one person should be handling the return when the new GSA jumps in to help.  Alright yes, I get your point, but don't complain that it's taking a while to do these returns when they're each on separate packing slips and you want separate receipts for each item.  It's gonna take a while.  Finally I get through your return, and you buy some more shoes.  You come back because a pair did not take Cartwheel.  I fix that for you, and you tell me to scratch off the old item (we highlight every return made anyways) which I already did.  Then you say to staple them together in a way that both receipts are visible, otherwise we (our GS team) won't know what we're doing.  Ma'am, our job has us looking at receipts all day, we'll be able to tell exactly what's going on when we see one.  Just leave.



I do not know about your store but at mine, GSTMs are allowed to tell people to leave if they feel like they are being talked down to in a demeaning manor. GSTLs have their backs too.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 16, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We get those and the ones who want us to use their GC as a look up. Uh, NOPE. Bring me your receipt or we can do a non-receipt return with those five bags of product.


We get multiple people coming in and doing card lookups/gift card lookups for bags of stuff and we have to do it. I did one refund recently and I peeked at the receipt and his new balance on his gift card was over $800.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> We get multiple people coming in and doing card lookups/gift card lookups for bags of stuff and we have to do it. I did one refund recently and I peeked at the receipt and his new balance on his gift card was over $800.


I do hope you told AP to watch them. Whenever I have a sketchy transaction I always have AP go to 2 and just describe the situation and say my register number so they can look into it if they want


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 16, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We get those and the ones who want us to use their GC as a look up. Uh, NOPE. Bring me your receipt or we can do a non-receipt return with those five bags of product.



Using a GiftCard to lookup a receipt is a valid way to return items. So are gift receipts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Using a GiftCard to lookup a receipt is a valid way to return items. So are gift receipts.


While that is true our return policy does allow us to deny any return where the guest doesn’t have the original receipt or we suspect fraud.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 16, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> While that is true our return policy does allow us to deny any return where the guest doesn’t have the original receipt or we suspect fraud.



Our policy is also to assume best intent and make it right for the guest.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 16, 2018)

And sometimes common sense has to factor into the return.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 16, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> And sometimes common sense has to factor into the return.



It's better to let 99 guests get away with bad returns than it is to turn away 1 legitimate guest. Your stores sound like they have a poor focus on guest experience.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> It's better to let 99 guests get away with bad returns than it is to turn away 1 legitimate guest. Your stores sound like they have a poor focus on guest experience.


No, we have a really good focus on guest experience. However, coming to GS to do a return with five bags of HBA items that they received as a gift, and coupons were clearly used, hence the GC lookup, we can ask them for their original receipt.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> It's better to let 99 guests get away with bad returns than it is to turn away 1 legitimate guest. Your stores sound like they have a poor focus on guest experience.


Last week I had someone try and return a whole bag of clothing that were ticket switched. Should I have just processed the whole return for a positive guest experience? Common sense does come into play.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 16, 2018)

30 minutes to locate 15 items for a Drive Up order located throughout the store (Main BR, Groc BR, Groc SF, HBA, BTS, Dom, Furn and Toys). I go up to put it into location, and what do I see? The same merchandise in another location as an OPU.... which was cancelled. From OPU to Drive Up. Could have saved some time if I knew. LOL. Don't ya love it when Guests make mistakes? (They're always right).


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 16, 2018)

TTOG: it was funny the first time when you backed into a sporting goods endd cap with the e-cart. Then it became really annoying when you kept underestimating your turns into other end caps throughout the store. Leave.


----------



## anonSFTM (Aug 16, 2018)

anonSFTM said:


> TTOG:
> 
> GET OUT OF THE CART. I don't care what your excuse this week is, just get out of it before I have you and your snickering posse removed from the store.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I have a not so good memory but I'm at least 90% convinced I've told the same teenaged girl to get out of the cart over the past few weeks and gotten sassed back with various excuses, from her feet are sunburned to the latest 'her knees hurt' because 'she has Lime's Disease' - this one ticked me off the most since Lime's Disease almost killed my Grandpa... )



To clarify: It was one of the regular red carts. 

Though I am also big on making them leave the electric carts and the Caroline cart alone, to get small children out from under the red carts, and get children of all ages from hanging off the red carts. (Seriously parents, common sense! Do you not see how fast you and the other people are moving, the kid could be seriously hurt!)

(Re: kids under carts, I was walking up behind a dad pushing a cart, noticed there was a little girl under the cart in the danger zone and was about to get his attention so to get the child out from under there. And then I did a double take because the little girl was wearing no underpants. Nada. Nothing. and was laying there spread eagle exposed to the whole world. I met my *NOPE *limit of the day, turned on my heel and walked away.)

FYI: I also tell them to stop bouncing or throwing balls in the store. (I ended up kicking out a whole family over this - a couple teenage boys in sporting goods thought it would be fun to punt a football down the aisle into the race track, _thankfully _not hitting a guest despite how many were shopping that day. I informed them to leave the store immediately. The mom came up wanting to know what was going on and I explained her son's actions and they all left the store.)

And if I catch them climbing or sitting on the shelves, I tell them to stop. Almost got into it with a Mom who was letting her kid sit on one of the display shelves in Toddler/Infants, which as far as I know from the time I worked softlines aren't made for more than 50-75(???) pounds of weight? And then there's the moms who let their kids use the racks in softlines as monkey bars *shudder*

But about the _carts_--

Generally if I see braces and crutches, I let it be. I even offer help. I have has bad sprains and other injuries in the past. On top of that, many in my family are disabled. I get that.

But when I see a group of high school or middle school aged kids pushing each other around in the cart with no parental/adult supervision, I ask them politely to get out of the cart. If they don't or start giving me sass back, I let AP handle it.

Why? Because my store is near a couple schools so when they let out it is teen central and they will tear the entire store apart on a regular basis. As a result, AP tends to stay pretty busy.

I've lost count of the drag races and 'bumper car' events I and the others have broken up, using both the red and electric carts. (One of the Electronic teammembers who was getting reshop/returns the same time I was saw me put a halt to two middle school boys who thought they'd drag race down the race track. My actual words were "Do I really have to tell you to get off those carts and get out of my store?". Another fun time was when I caught two girls in the Boys department ramming electric carts into tables and racks, giggling all the way. Again, they were informed to get off the carts and leave the premises. A nearby Mom praised me for it, as she hadn't even seen me coming - I was drawn by the backing up beeping, the crashing sounds, and the giggling from where I had been over in infant hardlines - and was about to swoop in and put the fear of a mom in them herself)

I've also lost count of the amount of times I or other redshirts have been almost mowed down, either by kids running and pushing carts or adults just going too fast and not paying attention. (Thankfully _I_ was paying attention and had fast reflexes one time, I probably could have ended up pretty badly hurt when one middle school aged kid tried to ram me from behind at full speed with one of the big red kiddie carts, loaded down with his younger siblings/cousins in the two seats and in the actual part of the cart. While I was walking beside their mother and aunt. Whom half-heartedly told him to stop. *sigh*)


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Aug 16, 2018)

TTEverybodyWhoCameInToday:  I do not control the quantities of each school supply we get!  Or control when teachers give you lists or make the stuff on the lists due!  Don’t literally yell at me over things that are clearly beyond my control!  Yes we’ve been out of dividers for several days, there’s at least 5 school districts shopping at this store, you shouldn’t be surprised if things run out.  And if you saw a Facebook post about our store being out of certain supplies WHY DID YOU BOTHER COMING IN FOR SOMETHING YOU ALREADY KNEW WE WERE OUT OF?!?!  And to the high school parents specifically... you can’t figure out that each year your kid is at minimum going to need a couple binders, dividers, filler paper, graph paper, pencils, pens, and highlighters?  Really????   This isn’t rocket science.  Most of the supplies, you can anticipate.  Stop procrastinating and then taking it out on people who have no way of being able to fix the mess ya got yourself into.  

Additionally, yelling that you’re going to Walmart/Staple/Best Buy does nothing.  Bye, and take your garbage attitude with you when you go.


----------



## MoreForLess (Aug 16, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: I already helped you find your kid a backpack at the last minute (literally!) before the store closed.  You said yourself you could come back tomorrow for anything else, so running back into the store when you were almost to the checklanes at almost 20 minutes after closing time is gonna get you followed by both AP and myself because the whole team wants to go home and your selfish ass won’t let us.  GTFO!!!!



Guest service them to death. “Can I help you with anything? No. Well, if you need help, I’ll be right here.” And stand right next to them. Guest goes to next aisle. Repeat question loudly over and over. In other words, annoy them into leaving. What are they going to do - complain to the LOD that you were being too helpful? Oh wait, they do that.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 17, 2018)

When you trying to get out of work and guests keep bothering you for assistance. Just trying to beat the 5-6pm traffic. LOL.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

TTOG: thanks for standing in my endcap reading the magazines blocking the way for any guests who are actually ready to check out. Fucking MOVE, Gary!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

TTOG: your husband can use the self checkout to buy that one trivial thing you sent him on, Susan. I'm not holding up my lane that is more like 1+4 at this point because my GSA/GSTL is nowhere to be found and God forbid HL/SL answers to the INDYME's "additional cashiers to the front registers" cries.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 18, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> "additional cashiers to the front registers" cries.



If we did that we'd be answering Mary's 19th call for backup when she went to pickup her pen from the register. 

When the bot goes off we wait to hear the front end say they're fine or that they need help, and if a minute goes by without that, SF TL or ETL will ask if they need help.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Last week I had someone try and return a whole bag of clothing that were ticket switched. Should I have just processed the whole return for a positive guest experience? Common sense does come into play.


If your store runs a Yes Desk, yes. A thousand times yes. Cast your common sense aside. Your process that return with a smile, peasant.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> If we did that we'd be answering Mary's 19th call for backup when she went to pickup her pen from the register.
> 
> When the bot goes off we wait to hear the front end say they're fine or that they need help, and if a minute goes by without that, SF TL or ETL will ask if they need help.


I can understand that. We tend not to use the ADDTL ASSIST button unless we really are backed up but (1) GSA/GSTL isn't up front sometimes to "validate" the bot's cry and (2) none of us at the lanes (except a few of the Cool Club) have radios and our lanes no longer have red phones to do our own "help us please" cries.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> I can understand that. We tend not to use the ADDTL ASSIST button unless we really are backed up but (1) GSA/GSTL isn't up front sometimes to "validate" the bot's cry and (2) none of us at the lanes (except a few of the Cool Club) have radios and our lanes no longer have red phones to do our own "help us please" cries.


And the radio lucky cashiers are usually the slowest ones backing shit up to begin with.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Heck no. They were returning items that did not match the tickets attached. This is fraud. They knew I busted them and left on their own with some lame excuse as to why the tickets did not match. We are required to match serial numbers to certain electronic items. So you are saying if the serial numbers do not match we should take the item back? 


starmaster1000 said:


> If your store runs a Yes Desk, yes. A thousand times yes. Cast your common sense aside. Your process that return with a smile, peasant.[/QUOTE


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> So you are saying if the serial numbers do not match we should take the item back?


No no of course not. For stuff where it's obvious crap, and really valuable stuff like electronics, no, stick to the book and call over the GSTL if needed. 

I'm just sarcastically emphasizing how many stores just want to please the guest and will tell you to return things. That's all.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Aug 18, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: thanks for standing in my endcap reading the magazines blocking the way for any guests who are actually ready to check out. Fucking MOVE, Gary!


I don’t know, kinda sounds like a blessing. It’s not YOUR fault a guest is blocking the path for other guests to get to you


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

ConfusedCashier said:


> I don’t know, kinda sounds like a blessing. It’s not YOUR fault a guest is blocking the path for other guests to get to you


True true.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 18, 2018)

TTOG: 

> standing at race track endcap
> lane light on
> "are you open?"

No, just standing here staring at the softlines mess. Move on, Patty.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 18, 2018)

Last night: 
TTOG @ 2:00pm who somehow was able to return an assembled TV stand with no box. It goes back to the furniture section as an AS-IS at around 3:00p Guest comes back after 7:00pm, runs back to guest service asking why his TV stand is in the furniture section with a different label. Gets LOD involved by yelling some bullshit, ends up re-buying it. 

Was this some type of scam? Also wtf in general?


----------



## Falkor (Aug 18, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  Your kid needs a mental health evaluation.  If his behavior was normal, totally ignoring him like you did and not reacting to him would be the right thing to do, so that he doesn't take it as attention and get worse, but his behavior does not seem normal.  He was actually a little scary when he started talking about cutting up people and eating them and then laughing hysterically.


I think the same demented child was in our store the other day.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 18, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG:
> 
> > standing at race track endcap
> > lane light on
> ...



Better that they ask, than just dumping on your belt when you're light is off!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 18, 2018)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> Last night:
> TTOG @ 2:00pm who somehow was able to return an assembled TV stand with no box. It goes back to the furniture section as an AS-IS at around 3:00p Guest comes back after 7:00pm, runs back to guest service asking why his TV stand is in the furniture section with a different label. Gets LOD involved by yelling some bullshit, ends up re-buying it.
> 
> Was this some type of scam? Also wtf in general?


Could be.
We had a lady who regularly ordered items (usually furniture) on-line, then returned them in-store throwing enough of a fit to get a refund for S&H.
She'd then come in later looking for the item on a clearance endcap where it had been given a deep markdown (back in the day when on-line returns were heavily discounted) & would re-purchase it on the cheap.
Service desk TM caught on real quick & alerted leadership so they started delaying when said items were put out.
Cue lady coming in asking 'what happened to the chair she returned'.
Eventually she moved on to greener pastures elsewhere.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 18, 2018)

*Guest looks in pastry/sandwich case*
"Do you have the bacon gouda?"
"Yes! Would you like one?"
"What about the double smoked bacon?"
"Of course! Would you-"
"Mmmm, maybe the feta spinach wrap...."
"Good one! How would-"
"Is this all you have?" (9 different sandwiches & wraps, 2 types of egg bites, 16 different kinds of pastries/cookies/cakepops)
"Yep, everything you see in the case."
"Wait....you don't have doughnuts?"
"Uh, no...."
"C'mon, babe....let's go to a REAL Starbucks!"

*SBTL finds me in the freezer shredding boxes bare-handed*


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 18, 2018)

TTOG:  40 minutes to close and I'm buried so deep in reshop breathing is a fond memory.  And yet, you had such a lost puppy attitude that I actually didn't mind stopping and helping you, even though you needed help with kitchen items.  Your girlfriend must take really good care of you because judging from your questions you have never seen the inside of your kitchen.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOG (young kid): Stay with your family, already!  I get it, you're bored, and you think they're ignoring you. You've run off twice because you're bored. We've locked down the store twice because you're bored. And while I'm out reshopping, I see your sister running around Domestics calling your name AGAIN.  STAHP IT.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOG: Your daughter is 12 years old. She's growing and there's nothing wrong with the way she looks. You made a point to tell me and the three other softlines TMs in the fitting room how everything she tried on was too small for her, even though it clearly embarrassed her.  "Can you believe she's my size?" Yes,  I can believe it. You're a short woman with a pencil thin body and your daughter is the same height as you. Stop talking about her like she's not standing right next to you. Kids at that age are very self conscious about their bodies. 


This hits home to me because it's exactly what I went through ten years ago. I was a tall kid.  I hit puberty pretty early. I used to dread having company over because my mom would always show me around to her friends and family like I was some kind of spectacle: "Look how tall she got! She's taller than me! Can you believe her sister is the older one?" I just wanted to hide.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2018)

That reminds me of guests from winter before last.  Little girl was 10 or 11 to my eye, a little pudgy but I think she'd lose most of that in the puberty growth spurt.  She looked to be a girls' XL.  Three women were there, getting her a winter coat.  One of the women had a women's XL coat and before the little girl could try it on the oldest woman said "That won't fit her, it'll be too small."  She grabbed an Ava & Viv 1X jacket and had the poor girl put it on and the women decided that size fit her.  That poor little girl is going to have weight issues all her life, if the grown women in her life are telling her she's so fat she needs plus size clothes.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 19, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> That reminds me of guests from winter before last. .................That poor little girl is going to have weight issues all her life, if the grown women in her life are telling her she's so fat she needs plus size clothes.




Years ago, I gained the privilege of co-parenting my step-daughters when they were approx 11-years old.  Their Dad and I are/were very aware of the struggles of young girls and their body image; so we made a conscientious effort to NOT emphasize "diets", "sizes", "weight", etc.  Instead, we (silently)  incorporated better snack options, outdoor family activities, exploring numerous fashion options ( they loved shopping w/ me!!! ) etc.  Our BIGGEST challenge was their own Mom.   She _claimed_ to not want them to be self-conscious about the bodies as well.  HOWEVER, their Mom chose the other direction.  NO guidance whatsoever.  Eat whatever you want; buy whatever clothing you want, etc.  In fact, she purchased push-up bras and g-strings for them (they're ELEVEN, ffs !) to make them "feel better about their bodies".   Are you kidding me???????  NO 11-year old should not be encouraged to be "sexy" or "voluptuous".  EVER.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 19, 2018)

TTOG - When I saw you I knew I had seen you before and that you were a huge creep, when I saw you were having a new TM help you "look for an outfit for a little' girl's birthday party" I knew that was a red flag, but gave you the benefit of the doubt. When she came up to me afterwards and told me all the nasty stuff you told her I was sadly not surprised. I felt bad because she was a new, naive TM that tried to help you "find an outfit" even after you were being a creep. Please do everyone a favor and don't leave your house. Ever.


----------



## RedcardReba (Aug 19, 2018)

Type A guy whistles and yells after checking out, "Come on.  I'm leaving."  I watched for the kid to come running.

Nope, it was his wife!

Whistles?  Really?


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 21, 2018)

TTOG: Thank you for being so understanding and calling your husband an ass for his attitude towards my team. Another guest was holding up the line and he decided to yell at my cashiers for it. Please come back any time, just leave your husband at home.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 21, 2018)

TTOG: no, I will NOT “walk my ass up front” to get the key to undo the case for the DVD you want to purchase, you can walk your ass up front to purchase it! No, it’s NOT “my job” to ring your crap out as it’s a Target item and I’m NOT a Target employee. If you had asked nicely, I would have told you that you could take it up front with your receipt and they would remove it for you, but since you didn’t, you can take all your crap up there and wait for the 1 cashier to ring it out. Asshat!


----------



## Greenie (Aug 22, 2018)

TTOG: You are an idiot. 

Story-
While I’m in BTS helping a guest find everything on her grandsons list:

Guest Yelling: I need College ruled binder paper. 

I don’t realize she’s talking to me, I think she’s just shopping with her friend. 

Guest yelling even louder: I need College ruled binder paper.

I’m laughing with the sweet old lady and just enjoying her while we are grabbing her items. She’s a fun Granny telling me about her 25(!!!!) grandkids!

Guest yelling: Hey. You. Target Employee.  

Now I realize she’s yelling at me. I choose to ignore her. Instead I continue to help Granny. 

Guest walks up BETWEEN me and Granny and says EXCUSE ME Do you understand English? I need college ruled binder paper

Granny rolls her eyes and thanks me for helping her and leaves. 

I put a huge smile on my face and I tell her I’d be glad to show her the College Ruled paper. I take her to the back endcap and explain we have the standard and the reinforced. 

She starts yelling how this is NOTEBOOK paper and she needs BINDER paper. 

I explain that it’s the same thing and some people even call it filler paper. 

She loses her mind telling me she’s not getting suckered into buying the wrong thing and she will spend her money elsewhere. Then walks out of BTS still yelling about how she needs binder paper.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Aug 22, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: You are an idiot.
> 
> Story-
> While I’m in BTS helping a guest find everything on her grandsons list:
> ...



Funniest shit when I hear someone call me "TARGET WORKER" or "TARGET EMPLOYEE" and I ignore the fuck out of them on purpose because yelling for my attention that way is fucking rude. I literally will stand 2 feet from someone yelling that at me and ignore them 100%. That's not how you get my attention and interrupting me when I'm with another guest is ridiculous. Every time it's some overweight, middle aged white lady that clearly has never worked a day in her life. Fuuuuck that shit. I'd rather deal with a group of teens on a saturday night in sporting goods. LOL


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 22, 2018)

TTOG: No, you don't just (quite rudely) bud in front of another guest because "Someone's waiting outside." Especially when you were fourth in line. If you're in that much of a hurry, use the self-checkout. We only have 16 of them in the store. 
Lord aljesusmighty I hate people.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 22, 2018)

TTOG - your willingness to learn how to use the SCO gives me hope for all the older people who shop with us. Your smile and “thanks” once you completed your transaction (only one item) helped to make my day!


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 22, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> In fact, she purchased push-up bras and g-strings for them (they're ELEVEN, ffs !) to make them "feel better about their bodies"



🤢🤮🤢🤮🤢🤮


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> In fact, she purchased push-up bras and g-strings for them (they're ELEVEN, ffs !) to make them "feel better about their bodies".


----------



## ThatAPguy (Aug 23, 2018)

TTOG who told me it looks like we need to close the store down for a week to clean up all the shit on the salesfloor.. you’re right


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2018)

Did you really have to take the fitting room that a young girl was using during the time she walked out to show the fit to her family? Walking four steps farther to two empty and clean rooms would not have damaged you in any way. And then refuse to give the girl her clothes like her mother demanded because you would be out in a minute? You weren't changing and your girl would not have been exposed if you opened the door enough to pass the clothes out. I was so hoping she'd lay into you the moment you walked out. Talk about entitlement mindset.


----------



## Zonemaster (Aug 23, 2018)

TTOG: Don’t think I didn’t hear you comment to your kid “honey, this is why we stay in school so you can get a good job, so you never have to stack fucking toothpaste like that kid” while I was right next to you zoning A. First of all, fuck you, don’t think I didn’t notice your fake LV purse and fake Gucci shoes that literally don’t even exist! Little do you fucking know I have $175,000 saved up at 19 years old, and only work at target so that I NEVER forget the value of money and working hard. I bust my ass 5 days a week 6-7 hours because I WANT TO. So screw you and your demeaning comment. Don’t be so fast to judge.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 23, 2018)

TTOG Just because I'm wearing r&k doesnt mean you get to walk up and blatantly cut me off at the self checkout line. Surprise, I get to shop on my break!


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 23, 2018)

Zonemaster said:


> TTOG: Don’t think I didn’t hear you comment to your kid “honey, this is why we stay in school so you can get a good job, so you never have to stack fucking toothpaste like that kid” while I was right next to you zoning A. First of all, fuck you, don’t think I didn’t notice your fake LV purse and fake Gucci shoes that literally don’t even exist! Little do you fucking know I have $175,000 saved up at 19 years old, and only work at target so that I NEVER forget the value of money and working hard. I bust my ass 5 days a week 6-7 hours because I WANT TO. So screw you and your demeaning comment. Don’t be so fast to judge.


My employment at target started as a self-improvement thing, it’s never been about needing the money. I totally relate.


----------



## Zonemaster (Aug 23, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> My employment at target started as a self-improvement thing, it’s never been about needing the money. I totally relate.


Yes!! Self improvement is a great way of putting it! 
I’ve always been very reserved since I was child, so I made it a point to go for jobs that are people oriented. The target sales floor has been great experience in terms of that


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 23, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG Just because I'm wearing r&k doesnt mean you get to walk up and blatantly cut me off at the self checkout line. Surprise, I get to shop on my break!


I get cut in line at Starbucks like 3 times a week 🙄


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 23, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I get cut in line at Starbucks like 3 times a week 🙄



i'm known to forget about making the people who cut in line's drinks for a few minutes...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 23, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> My employment at target started as a self-improvement thing, it’s never been about needing the money. I totally relate.





Zonemaster said:


> TTOG: Don’t think I didn’t hear you comment to your kid “honey, this is why we stay in school so you can get a good job, so you never have to stack fucking toothpaste like that kid” while I was right next to you zoning A. First of all, fuck you, don’t think I didn’t notice your fake LV purse and fake Gucci shoes that literally don’t even exist! Little do you fucking know I have $175,000 saved up at 19 years old, and only work at target so that I NEVER forget the value of money and working hard. I bust my ass 5 days a week 6-7 hours because I WANT TO. So screw you and your demeaning comment. Don’t be so fast to judge.


Same. If you doubled my pharmacy manager’s salary & added mine to it, you still wouldn’t be at what my husband makes. I had a mom and her daughter at the register and her daughter told me my wedding ring was pretty. I thanked her and turned to grab their bag. When I did, the mom whispered to her, “oh, that’s not real. When you’re older, you’ll marry someone who can afford to buy you one like that that’s real.” I brought their bags back and said to the girl, “just so you know, this is definitely real, but it’s not the size that matters, it’s the amount of love in the ring.” The little girl asked how long my husband and I were married and I told her 21 years. She then turned to her mom and asked “mom, why didn’t you and daddy stay married? Was it because there wasn’t enough love in your ring” The mom’s face turned about 10 shades of red and she said, “ummmm.....I guess not.” PharmaQueen-1, BitchyMom-0


----------



## Zonemaster (Aug 24, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Same. If you doubled my pharmacy manager’s salary & added mine to it, you still wouldn’t be at what my husband makes. I had a mom and her daughter at the register and her daughter told me my wedding ring was pretty. I thanked her and turned to grab their bag. When I did, the mom whispered to her, “oh, that’s not real. When you’re older, you’ll marry someone who can afford to buy you one like that that’s real.” I brought their bags back and said to the girl, “just so you know, this is definitely real, but it’s not the size that matters, it’s the amount of love in the ring.” The little girl asked how long my husband and I were married and I told her 21 years. She then turned to her mom and asked “mom, why didn’t you and daddy stay married? Was it because there wasn’t enough love in your ring” The mom’s face turned about 10 shades of red and she said, “ummmm.....I guess not.” PharmaQueen-1, BitchyMom-0


Best story I’ve heard this week! Love it


----------



## Zonemaster (Aug 24, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Same. If you doubled my pharmacy manager’s salary & added mine to it, you still wouldn’t be at what my husband makes. I had a mom and her daughter at the register and her daughter told me my wedding ring was pretty. I thanked her and turned to grab their bag. When I did, the mom whispered to her, “oh, that’s not real. When you’re older, you’ll marry someone who can afford to buy you one like that that’s real.” I brought their bags back and said to the girl, “just so you know, this is definitely real, but it’s not the size that matters, it’s the amount of love in the ring.” The little girl asked how long my husband and I were married and I told her 21 years. She then turned to her mom and asked “mom, why didn’t you and daddy stay married? Was it because there wasn’t enough love in your ring” The mom’s face turned about 10 shades of red and she said, “ummmm.....I guess not.” PharmaQueen-1, BitchyMom-0


Also, I respect a lot that you work at target even though with your husbands salary you most likey don’t need to!


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 24, 2018)

Zonemaster said:


> I have $175,000 saved up at 19 years old



are u single


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 24, 2018)

I often refer to children as monsters, but I know part of it is perception. I don't like kids.  A lot of kids drive me up a wall but I know that they are just being kids, full of energy, and they can't help their high pitched voices, and normal brain development requires a sense of being of supreme importance and needs time to curb impulsivity. Doesn't help my desire to run away and hide in a 21-and-up place, but I know the problem is me.

There are a lot of kids though that don't act appropriately, that are destructive or butt into every conversation or do other bad things. But they can't get 100% of the blame because the parents' actions send the message that the behavior is acceptable.

Today however, I did come across a true demon spawn. Mother, grandmother, kid who looked 7-8. I'm trying to explain what cartwheel is and how to use it. The grandmother flat out asked what is cartwheel and I answered it. As I'm in the middle of teaching it the kid started saying loudly "What is cartwheel?" loudly with a grin on his face. At first he was ignored and then his mother told him to stop in a firm mom voice. He asked one more time, we ignored him and it finally sunk into that 7 year old brain that he wasn't going to be the center of attention. So next loud statement was "I have to go to the bathroom." With that grin. His mother immediately grabbed him and hustled him towards the restroom, which gave him what he wanted, to be the center of attention.

That kid was more successful at deliberate manipulation than any other kid I've ever seen. If he's that good now then he's going to be very frightening when he gets a bit older. I've seen a lot of kids, I've seen a lot of kids try to make a conversation all about them, but I've never seen a kid carefully pick a statement for immediate attention focus like that kid did. Usually with kids their attempts to get attention by saying something is a bit ridiculous because their normal impulsivity works against them.

So....TTOG: Good luck for the next decade or so, because with that kid you are going to need it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 24, 2018)

Zonemaster said:


> Also, I respect a lot that you work at target even though with your husbands salary you most likey don’t need to!


Thanks. I was a stay at home mom when my kids were younger, finished my degree when the youngest started school, then started working because I was going stir crazy being at home. I have social anxiety, so working actually kills 2 birds with one stone. You’re right, I don’t “need” to work, as far as money goes, but if I didn’t, I’d rarely leave my house and that wouldn’t be good for me psychologically.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 26, 2018)

TTOG: You're right, we were horribly understaffed today. However, that's not why we have so many SCOs. That's called modernization  and staying current.  Oh, you become a crabby bitch every time you come to Target because there's "No help"?

1. Don't come on Sundays 
2. Don't come here at all.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 26, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> However, that's not why we have so many SCOs. That's called modernization and staying current.



Actually, that's just trying to save on labor costs.  Ain't nothing 'current' about expecting a customer (our guest) to scan and bag their own purchases.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 26, 2018)

So, had a child and friend that couldn't find her mom recently. Paged and walkied support to guest service. Mom didn't hear or seem to care as she was on the phone still shopping. First thing the Mom said to the child, "What, did you have an emotional breakdown, again?" I kid you not. I wish I was making this up. The child was crying. We just stood by and couldn't believe this.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 27, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> Same. If you doubled my pharmacy manager’s salary & added mine to it, you still wouldn’t be at what my husband makes. I had a mom and her daughter at the register and her daughter told me my wedding ring was pretty. I thanked her and turned to grab their bag. When I did, the mom whispered to her, “oh, that’s not real. When you’re older, you’ll marry someone who can afford to buy you one like that that’s real.” I brought their bags back and said to the girl, “just so you know, this is definitely real, but it’s not the size that matters, it’s the amount of love in the ring.” The little girl asked how long my husband and I were married and I told her 21 years. She then turned to her mom and asked “mom, why didn’t you and daddy stay married? Was it because there wasn’t enough love in your ring” The mom’s face turned about 10 shades of red and she said, “ummmm.....I guess not.” PharmaQueen-1, BitchyMom-0


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 27, 2018)

TTOG who got in line many minutes after I had already turned off my lane light, ignored me when I first said, "excuse me, I apologize but my lane is closed," continued to browse for impulse candy while I continue to ring up these other items for my last guest, and when I finish the transaction for this guest I turn to you again and say, "sorry, but the lane is closed" and you give me attitude and say, "I'm just getting a couple of things," screw you. Lane is closed. I got called away to do something else. Lane's been closed. Go through SCO or another lane.

I did not check him out and the other guest and I just kinda giggled at the guy's attitude.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 27, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> So, had a child and friend that couldn't find her mom recently. Paged and walkied support to guest service. Mom didn't hear or seem to care as she was on the phone still shopping. First thing the Mom said to the child, "What, did you have an emotional breakdown, again?" I kid you not. I wish I was making this up. The child was crying. We just stood by and couldn't believe this.



Did you tell her to have a nice day and C.U. Next Tuesday?


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> So, had a child and friend that couldn't find her mom recently. Paged and walkied support to guest service. Mom didn't hear or seem to care as she was on the phone still shopping. First thing the Mom said to the child, "What, did you have an emotional breakdown, again?" I kid you not. I wish I was making this up. The child was crying. We just stood by and couldn't believe this.


85% of me thinks the mother is cruel.

15% of me wonders how old was the child and how often the child goes wherever in a store, and if Mom has to spend several minutes looking for the child every single time they go out.  If the child has a bad tendency to disappear in a store and punishment for disappearing isn't working, and the child is old enough, it's possible that Mom decided that logical consequences (what naturally follows when you do something bad) of what disappearing in a store can lead to is the only thing that will finally stop the behavior.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> 85% of me thinks the mother is cruel.
> 
> 15% of me wonders how old was the child and how often the child goes wherever in a store, and if Mom has to spend several minutes looking for the child every single time they go out.  If the child has a bad tendency to disappear in a store and punishment for disappearing isn't working, and the child is old enough, it's possible that Mom decided that logical consequences (what naturally follows when you do something bad) of what disappearing in a store can lead to is the only thing that will finally stop the behavior.


There’s no cause for shaming a child for “having an emotional breakdown,” especially in public.


----------



## Mysterious (Aug 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> 85% of me thinks the mother is cruel.
> 
> 15% of me wonders how old was the child and how often the child goes wherever in a store, and if Mom has to spend several minutes looking for the child every single time they go out.  If the child has a bad tendency to disappear in a store and punishment for disappearing isn't working, and the child is old enough, it's possible that Mom decided that logical consequences (what naturally follows when you do something bad) of what disappearing in a store can lead to is the only thing that will finally stop the behavior.


The kid appeared to be no older than 10. The mother was found coming from Office/Stat/Toys, not too far from the front end. Wasn't around for the whole thing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> The kid appeared to be no older than 10. The mother was found coming from Office/Stat/Toys, not too far from the front end. Wasn't around for the whole thing.


Again, 85% thinks Mom is a dick.

But 15% of me thinks that 8-9 is plenty old enough for being able to deliberately turn on the waterworks whenever things don't go the kid's way, hence the emotional comment, and also old enough that if everything else in Mom's toolbox (grounding, spanking, revocation of privileges, etc) hasn't kept the kid at her side then the child is old enough to safely do a logical consequence.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 29, 2018)

TTOG, There is a special place in hell for people like you, who opened not just one of the refill bottles of Orbeez, peeled off the seal and scattered them all over the shelf & aisle, but also ripped the seal off of one of the layers of the 5-layer mega pack (and scattered them all over the aisle & shelf), not only wasting a bunch of product but wasting a shitton of my time cleaning that shit up.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> *85% thinks Mom is a dick*.



^^^^ *THIS* could easily become it's own thread.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 30, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> So, had a child and friend that couldn't find her mom recently. Paged and walkied support to guest service. Mom didn't hear or seem to care as she was on the phone still shopping. First thing the Mom said to the child, "What, did you have an emotional breakdown, again?" I kid you not. I wish I was making this up. The child was crying. We just stood by and couldn't believe this.


I was working one Black Friday in 2013.  We had a child that was separated from their mother.  Target had a deal on iPads that year.  The mother heard us paging but didn't want to get out of line.  That stupid iPad was more important to her than her child.


----------



## goingto4 (Aug 30, 2018)

TTOG: I squished myself up against the freezer door as much as I could so you could go by. Unless you want me to open the door and stash myself inside there's no way I can move anymore.


----------



## Dog (Sep 1, 2018)

TTOG who sent your young son (maybe like 5) with your baby’s dirty diaper in hand all the way BEHIND the guest service desk to throw it in our trash can: ????????????


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dog said:


> TTOG who sent your young son (maybe like 5) with your baby’s dirty diaper in hand all the way BEHIND the guest service desk to throw it in our trash can: ????????????


Gah!  Did you have the bag removed and put in the compactor immediately?  I sure as hell would not want to be there when that diaper gets ripe.


----------



## Dog (Sep 1, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Gah!  Did you have the bag removed and put in the compactor immediately?  I sure as hell would not want to be there when that diaper gets ripe.


Yeah, had the cart attendant come pick it up shortly after. Eek.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2018)

TTOG: Your kid pushed the cart (with baby sister in it) RIGHT in my path as I was pushing a VERY heavy tub.
Fortunately I have good brakes or your kids would've been smudges on the tile.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 2, 2018)

TTOG: I understand it’s hard to have kids, but if your son is throwing that big of a tantrum because he disobeyed you and no longer gets that toy as a reward for good behavior, don’t give in and finally give it to him. Also, don’t tell him the cashier doesn’t want him to have it. Stand your ground. Literally my first shift GSAing and I thought a 10 year old boy was going to hit the cashier. I checked and made sure the cashier was okay and we joked about it, but the lady just let her kid scream about what a “horrible lady” the cashier was.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 2, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: Your kid pushed the cart (with baby sister in it) RIGHT in my path as I was pushing a VERY heavy tub.
> Fortunately I have good brakes or your kids would've been smudges on the tile.


I keep having this situation with kids crawling and running out of our shoe aisle. I go so slow now with flats because I swear running over a kid is gonna lose me my job. As the parent just watches of course.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2018)

I was going slow but the laws of inertia almost won.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 4, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I was going slow but the laws of inertia almost won.



Survival of the Fittest!  Nature's way of culling the heard.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Sep 4, 2018)

TTOG: Wow you must think you're the Queen of England or something.  You come in to return a pair of Wrangler jeans without a receipt, expecting a full refund.  The jeans had already been salvaged out so I told you you would be getting 5.98 back.  When you ask why it's so low, I explain we return no receipt items at the lowest price we've sold them in within the past ninety days (or the lowest clearance price if salvaged, not that I'm going to tell you that).  You tell me you don't believe that we've sold the jeans for that price, so I place my Zebra in front of you and point to the price.  You take the jeans and leave.

That's not the end of it though, as four hours later you return.  This time with your receipt.

Of course your receipt is expired, and you bought the jeans back in February.  They're not Target brand, so I cannot give you your full refund back.  When I tell you we're in the same situation as before, you point to the sign behind me and say "You're not honoring your promise to do make sure your guests are satisfied."  Bitch please you're rude, of course I'm not going to override my price for you.  Leave.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2018)

TTOG:  Awww, your demonspawn is sweet.  She saw me walking in the same direction as your cart and she reached her arms out so wide clearly wanting a hug.   But she did do what she wasn't supposed to do - she made me like a little kid.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 4, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Wow you must think you're the Queen of England or something.  You come in to return a pair of Wrangler jeans without a receipt, expecting a full refund.  The jeans had already been salvaged out so I told you you would be getting 5.98 back.  When you ask why it's so low, I explain we return no receipt items at the lowest price we've sold them in within the past ninety days (or the lowest clearance price if salvaged, not that I'm going to tell you that).  You tell me you don't believe that we've sold the jeans for that price, so I place my Zebra in front of you and point to the price.  You take the jeans and leave.
> 
> That's not the end of it though, as four hours later you return.  This time with your receipt.
> 
> Of course your receipt is expired, and you bought the jeans back in February.  They're not Target brand, so I cannot give you your full refund back.  When I tell you we're in the same situation as before, you point to the sign behind me and say "You're not honoring your promise to do make sure your guests are satisfied."  Bitch please you're rude, of course I'm not going to override my price for you.  Leave.


My response: I am doing everything I can to make sure you’re satisfied. Unfortunetly, this is what I can do.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 4, 2018)

TTOG - Please don’t ding the drive up alert saying “I’m here” when you aren’t even in the parking lot yet. I stood outside the door for a full minute before you showed up. But thanks for stopping right at the door when you saw me with your bag instead of parking and making me walk to you. Kthx


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 6, 2018)

TTseveralG: Its nice to know that after coming back from loa (educational and surgery) that ya'll still cant read or follow basic instructions. But then again why would I ever expect that?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 6, 2018)

shortstuffishere said:


> TTseveralG: Its nice to know that after coming back from loa (educational and surgery) that ya'll still cant read or follow basic instructions. But then again why would I ever expect that?



Hope springs eternal...😃


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 7, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> TTOG: I understand it’s hard to have kids, but if your son is throwing that big of a tantrum because he disobeyed you and no longer gets that toy as a reward for good behavior, don’t give in and finally give it to him. Also, don’t tell him the cashier doesn’t want him to have it. Stand your ground. Literally my first shift GSAing and I thought a 10 year old boy was going to hit the cashier. I checked and made sure the cashier was okay and we joked about it, but the lady just let her kid scream about what a “horrible lady” the cashier was.


Oh, hello, NO. If I was that cashier I would have responded.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 8, 2018)

I never really interact with kids because I’m the youngest in my family and extended family so I’ve never really dealt with them and I honestly don’t know what to do/not to do but this one woman’s kid stood behind me the entire time I was ringing her up and was hitting me in the back of the knees with a toy bat over and over and i didn’t say anything bc i didn’t know how to approach it and all she was doing was going “stop that and get over here” every couple minutes in a monotone voice not even looking up from her phone and I don’t really know anything about kids but I’m pretty sure that’s not what you do


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 8, 2018)

What you don't do is put up with abuse by anyone, whether they be 50 or 5.  I'd start with a loud attention-getting voice of "Don't hit me!"  A stare with the promise of mayhem (mom stare) can intimidate some kids if the loud voice doesn't do the trick.  Beyond that....I don't know what can be done but I'd suspend the transaction and flip my light on.  I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be told to allow myself to be hit repeatedly, and Mom may decide to get involved before someone gets there just to get her shopping done faster.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2018)

Yup.  Means Business eye contact works wonders.


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 8, 2018)

No, I don't wish to participate in your racism.  I understand you are old.  I get that I'm white, too.  But, no, your assumption that I will listen to your racist comments is wrong.  I WILL stop the conversation.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I never really interact with kids because I’m the youngest in my family and extended family so I’ve never really dealt with them and I honestly don’t know what to do/not to do but this one woman’s kid stood behind me the entire time I was ringing her up and was hitting me in the back of the knees with a toy bat over and over and i didn’t say anything bc i didn’t know how to approach it and all she was doing was going “stop that and get over here” every couple minutes in a monotone voice not even looking up from her phone and I don’t really know anything about kids but I’m pretty sure that’s not what you do


I have never had a child (or an adult) hit me while working but I have kids so I’m pretty good at dealing with them. I would have taken the bat away telling the child “stop it” and handed it to mom saying “please stop your child from hitting me.” In my strongest “I ain’t putting up with this crap” voice. I have been known to parent other people’s kids when they are slacking at it and have never had a negative response. 

Of course now that I post this my next shift will be filled with snotty kids and overly privileged moms.


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 10, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> No, I don't wish to participate in your racism.  I understand you are old.  I get that I'm white, too.  But, no, your assumption that I will listen to your racist comments is wrong.  I WILL stop the conversation.


I think my favorite stock reaction to this is just 2-3 seconds of awkward eye contact followed by "...huh?".  Nothing actionable that they can complain about, but it gets the point across.


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 11, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Wow you must think you're the Queen of England or something.  You come in to return a pair of Wrangler jeans without a receipt, expecting a full refund.  The jeans had already been salvaged out so I told you you would be getting 5.98 back.



You're generous. I don't allow salvaged items to be returned without a receipt.


----------



## Dog (Sep 12, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> You're generous. I don't allow salvaged items to be returned without a receipt.


My store needs to take a page out of your book


----------



## WonderKart (Sep 13, 2018)

TTOG: I made samples for my cashiers. You asked if you could have one and i replied that they are for my team. Don’t tell me that i made more than enough and take a sample off my tray. You are not entitled to take whatever you want.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 14, 2018)

TTOG: if you reach over the register to try to touch my shoulder, and I move away, that does not mean keep trying to touch me.  Learn how to read body language and keep your hands off of me.  I don't care if it's meant to be a "hey thanks buddy" kind of touch, don't touch me while I'm working, you're old enough to be my parent or grandparent and moving should have made it clear I was not comfortable being touched.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 14, 2018)

Eww.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 14, 2018)

FFS, people, DON'T TOUCH STRANGERS UNLESS YOU'RE PULLING THEM OUT OF A BURNING VEHICLE OR THEY STOPPED BREATHING AND YOU KNOW CPR.

I don't get why this is so difficult for some people to grok. You shouldn't need to give any indication you don't want to be touched, because PEOPLE SHOULDN'T BE TOUCHING STRANGERS IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 14, 2018)

TTOG: ......no, i'm not going to take 15% off your bag of fertilizer because it's 15% off at Home Depot. even at Home Depot's 15% off price, ours is still cheaper! you wanted me to just take 15% off our price? no, that's not how that works. sorry. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2018)

TTOG: “I can ring 5 additional items” means “5 additional items.” Not 6, not 7, and most certainly not 12! Yes, I’m serious, and no, I’m not joking. I’m sure you can hear the damn phone announcing the “2 pharmacy calls,” even though you can’t see the 7 rxs I have to type, which are about to go overdue. You KNOW I’m back here alone, so walk your lazy ass up front since you’ll have to go there anyway to have the spider wrap removed from your Sonicare!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 15, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOG: ......no, i'm not going to take 15% off your bag of fertilizer because it's 15% off at Home Depot. even at Home Depot's 15% off price, ours is still cheaper! you wanted me to just take 15% off our price? no, that's not how that works. sorry. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Plus we don’t match any price that says % off


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 15, 2018)

Guest: this doesn’t have a barcode. How much is it?
Me: *types in DPCI* it’s $14.99.
Guest: oh. Is it on sale?
Me: no, full price.
Guest: how do you know?
Me: because it’s ringing up full price.
Guest: do you have any coupons I can use?
Me: no I don’t.
Guest: can I get a discount on it?
Me: why?
Guest: because there’s no tag. 
Me: no, there’s no damage to the item itself. 
Guest: okay. Well I’m paying with cash but I still want my 15%.
Me: 15% for what?
Guest: I have a red card.
Me: the red card discount is only 5%. And you have to use your card to get the discount.
Guest: but I want to pay with cash. 
Me: then you can’t get the discount.
Guest: but I’m a card holder.
Me: you have to actually use it though.
Guest: are you sure?
Me: yes.
Guest: okay.

Like omg she was perfectly nice and polite but this entire interaction was so stupid lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 15, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Guest: this doesn’t have a barcode. How much is it?
> Me: *types in DPCI* it’s $14.99.
> Guest: oh. Is it on sale?
> Me: no, full price.
> ...


that's like the people who are like I'm only gonna pay a dollar on my RC so I can get the 5%... like ok Susan enjoy your 5 cents off


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2018)

Or they swipe their Starbucks cards even tho there's no money on it 'so they can earn their stars'.
Yeh Frances, your stars are based on your gold card PURCHASES - not swipes!


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 15, 2018)

Imagine the payment fuckery that will be happening in the future once bank accounts are tied to fingerprints. Skeevy guests trying to pay with the severed fingers of their latest mugging victims, fingerprint readers failing to read the print because they didn't keep the finger on ice, etc.

CASHIER_BOT_00747284569: *PLEASE SWIPE YOUR FINGER TO TENDER PAYMENT*

Guest: Uhh sorry I left my fingers at home, can't you look it up using my iris????

CASHIER_BOT_00747284569: *NEGATIVE, PLEASE PRESENT FINGER TO TENDER PAYMENT*

Guest: Are you fucking kidding me? The other Amazon-Target in Amazon Commerce Zone 4 lets me do it all the time!!

CASHIER_BOT_00747284569: *NEGATIVE, ACCEPTED FORMS OF PAYMENT ARE FINGERPRINT-TRACE OR AMAZON TREASURY CREDITS ONLY*

Guest: Can't you just give me the items on credit and have them dock it from my next Amazon paycheck??

CASHIER_BOT_00747284569: *..... STOP ERROR 0x000016A FATAL_EXCEPTION: logic_engine.sys*


----------



## Panda13 (Sep 15, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> TTOG: ......no, i'm not going to take 15% off your bag of fertilizer because it's 15% off at Home Depot. even at Home Depot's 15% off price, ours is still cheaper! you wanted me to just take 15% off our price? no, that's not how that works. sorry. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Should have offered to price match vs Home Depot. Then they pay more


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 15, 2018)

Panda13 said:


> Should have offered to price match vs Home Depot. Then they pay more



but you can't mark a price up?

i did explain to her that our price was cheaper, but she thought we would just take 15% off of her purchase.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 16, 2018)

TTOG: Must you shop when you're in Supreme Bitch Mode at 10:30 at night? You had a WIC order with un-WIC-able milk, so we found you one that was WIC approved. You then whined about how you always get the un-WIC-able milk at Cub.

Well, we're not Cub
You didn't have to get it if the correct brand wasn't available. 

Then after your uncomfortable WIC order, I rang up your regular order, which you again proceeded to bitch about for another 5 minutes because I wasn't bagging exactly how you wanted. .

The best part was when you got super angry with me because I wasn't  handing you your change "correctly" and snapped "NO, You gotta hand people their change!"

...
1. What. The. Hell. Is your problem?
2. Please never come back.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (Sep 16, 2018)

TTOG: The reason you're "having trouble taking the shirt off the mannequin" is because you're NOT SUPPOSED TO TAKE IT OFF IN THE FIRST PLACE. Believe it or not, only people who WORK HERE know how to handle a mannequin. They have detachable arms that can easily fall off and break if they're not lifted properly, plus they're heavy as shit. In other words, if you don't know what the fuck you're doing, leave it alone before you break it! Normally we need at least two softlines team members just to pick up a mannequin, and you were really about to undress it yourself? And then what, were you just gonna walk away and leave our display naked? Not the first time I've seen somebody do it either. It just really pisses me off how entitled some people can be.


----------



## MoreForLess (Sep 16, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> that's like the people who are like I'm only gonna pay a dollar on my RC so I can get the 5%... like ok Susan enjoy your 5 cents off


I laughed way harder at this then I should have.


----------



## Falkor (Sep 17, 2018)

Zonemaster said:


> Also, I respect a lot that you work at target even though with your husbands salary you most likey don’t need to!


If only!


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 18, 2018)

Had a guest today tell me “thank you for knowing what you’re doing” lmao


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Had a guest today tell me “thank you for knowing what you’re doing” lmao




Lmao that reminds me of the time a guy called me stupid and told me I didn't know my left hand from my right hand... all because I didn't know if pop was 3 for $12 or 4 for $12 off the top of my head


----------



## blitzsofttm (Sep 19, 2018)

Had a guest want to return a four pack of those pure leaf teas for a double refund because one of them had something floating inside the top of it.  No Sunny, you can exchange it, but I'm not giving you double your money because you can't check your purchases.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (Sep 20, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Imagine the payment fuckery that will be happening in the future once bank accounts are tied to fingerprints. Skeevy guests trying to pay with the severed fingers of their latest mugging victims, fingerprint readers failing to read the print because they didn't keep the finger on ice, etc.
> 
> CASHIER_BOT_00747284569: *PLEASE SWIPE YOUR FINGER TO TENDER PAYMENT*
> 
> ...


Real-talk tho.

My right index finger does NOT print. When I first enlisted and went to DEERs for my CAC (alpha bravo Charlie!) it took 15 minutes before my right index finger would electronically print.
That should have been, like, indicator #15 that I was in for a bad time.

If the civilian world follows that trend I'm paying with cash 400% of the time.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 20, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Real-talk tho.
> 
> My right index finger does NOT print. When I first enlisted and went to DEERs for my CAC (alpha bravo Charlie!) it took 15 minutes before my right index finger would electronically print.
> That should have been, like, indicator #15 that I was in for a bad time.
> ...


I don't have any fingerprint thing set up for any app. Do you have to use that particular finger for stuff like online banking or unlocking your phone, or is the choice of finger up to you?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 20, 2018)

On the iphone, you can use whatever finger or fingers you want.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I don't have any fingerprint thing set up for any app. Do you have to use that particular finger for stuff like online banking or unlocking your phone, or is the choice of finger up to you?



I prefer to keep my fingerprints to myself.  I may want to be a burglar some day and I would like to make it as difficult as possible for the police in trying to identify me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 20, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> I prefer to keep my fingerprints to myself.  I may want to be a burglar some day and I would like to make it as difficult as possible for the police in trying to identify me.


Real story, apparently Ancestry and 23andMe put a lot of genetic information available to the public, so that people can find other people with similar DNA (maybe a lost cousin).  The genetic information has no identifying information so it seemed okay to do.  Police agencies have started comparing DNA from crimes to the public databases to find criminals, and once a match or a 1st degree relative match is found then they get a warrant for the identifying information.  It's apparently going through the court system now as to whether that's legal or whether the initial search of the public database should require a warrant, and apparently the two companies are in the process of getting rid of the public database because of this.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 20, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> I prefer to keep my fingerprints to myself.  I may want to be a burglar some day and I would like to make it as difficult as possible for the police in trying to identify me.



I was a Peace Corps Volunteer so my fingerprints are already on file with the FBI, so no life of crime for me. Alas. That said, the fingerprint detection used in the iPhone doesn't make it possible to access or recreate your fingerprint based on the data they store. I read an article about it a few years ago, and it was pretty interesting. Apple, for all their faults, does security quite a bit better than most.

But I won't touch 23&Me or Ancestry or similar with a 100-foot, heat-sterilized pole.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 20, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I was a Peace Corps Volunteer so my fingerprints are already on file with the FBI, so no life of crime for me.



Me too, military half a lifetime ago.

Had a job interview recently, government job, I did not realize that part of the interview was getting my fingerprints taken during the interview.  Glad I've lived a boring life.


----------



## MasterReshoper (Sep 20, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOG you can stand there all night and call me names but I'm not letting you "return"/steal over $500 worth of merch. I personally stood there and helped your wife pick out half of those items. You really expect me to believe that she's so stupid she brought in the items she wanted to return and let a TM take them and reshop them? Bye.


Happens daily at my store. So annoying! Target return policy needs to change.. RECEIPT OR CARD ONLY !!!  no ID returns!!!!


----------



## Times Up (Sep 20, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I was a Peace Corps Volunteer so my fingerprints are already on file with the FBI, so no life of crime for me.



My spouse works in the private sector, but has prints on file at the federal level.  He has been deemed to not be a threat to the United States according to the letter he received after updating his prints this year.  So any serious crime is left up to me, I guess.


----------



## LearningTree (Sep 20, 2018)

TTOG The receipt was very clear, you're just an idiot. How tf do you think the cashier would have been able to change the total of the receipt without changing the price of an item? You said so yourself that every item and price was correct so go away.

She didn't understand until I stood there and pulled out my phone to add the prices, line by line. Oi vey.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 20, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> She didn't understand until I stood there and pulled out my phone to add the prices, line by line. Oi vey.



I did this and the guest was still standing there arguing with me for 5 minutes. Then it clicked in her head and she walked away without apologizing for calling me wrong and saying that I can't count.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 21, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> 23&Me or Ancestry


I'm hoping some university genetics class puts out a call for free DNA analysis so I don't have to pay for this.


----------



## IllusiveMan (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I am new to Target and start this Monday, I am coming from Home Depot as a Service Desk Supervisor which means I handled our buy online pickup in store team as well as some front end stuff.

I was hired by Target in what I presume to me a low volume store as the HR Senior Team Leader as there is no ETL-HR at my store.  I was the backup scheduler at Depot so I have some HR experience.

Any insight or tips would be appreciated, I've been reading about the overhaul where there are no more Sr. TL's so if anyone knows what happens to the HR TL I'd appreciate it too.


----------



## MoreForLess (Sep 21, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> FFS, people, DON'T TOUCH STRANGERS UNLESS YOU'RE PULLING THEM OUT OF A BURNING VEHICLE OR THEY STOPPED BREATHING AND YOU KNOW CPR.
> 
> I don't get why this is so difficult for some people to grok. You shouldn't need to give any indication you don't want to be touched, because PEOPLE SHOULDN'T BE TOUCHING STRANGERS IN THE FIRST PLACE.



This goes double for pregnant women. Their bellies are not community property. I know you want to feel the baby kick, but if it is not your belly, YOU DON’T TOUCH. 

I witnessed a pregnant lady damn near have to punch an older woman out because she would not quit trying to touch her when I was grocery shopping. The lady was contorting out of reach as much as possible and clearly told OW to not touch her and the OW STILL had her hand outstretched and was trying to nag PW in to letting her ‘feel’ the baby.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 21, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> This goes double for pregnant women. Their bellies are not community property. I know you want to feel the baby kick, but if it is not your belly, YOU DON’T TOUCH.
> 
> I witnessed a pregnant lady damn near have to punch an older woman out because she would not quit trying to touch her when I was grocery shopping. The lady was contorting out of reach as much as possible and clearly told OW to not touch her and the OW STILL had her hand outstretched and was trying to nag PW in to letting her ‘feel’ the baby.



Some people! Not only is the the mom getting hassled, the poor kid’s privacy is being violated before he or she is even born. Just as bad are strangers who want to hold the newborn. That happened to friend of mine. She was out shopping at the store where we all worked, and some lady was pestering her to hold the baby, like that was ever going to happen. I thought my friend was going to punch her lights out before the rest of us intervened.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> some lady was pestering her to hold the baby,


Reminds me when my first son was a few months old & I was riding a shuttle.
There were no open seats & nobody was offering theirs so I had him in one arm & held on to the bar with the other.
A woman sitting nearby stretched out her hands & said she'd 'hold the baby' but I pulled away & said no.
I said I wouldn't turn over my baby to a stranger, much less someone who wouldn't offer their seat for a new mom.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 21, 2018)

I had some guy get angry and hostile with me on the phone because I couldn't quite understand what he wanted.  He wanted a toy, it ended up being a Luvabella doll.  I have never heard of that toy.  I couldn't understand if he said "Love Bella" or "Luvabella" or possibly "Isabella".  If it was love, I didn't know if it was spelled "luv" or "love".  Why is asking for clarification and asking for spelling such a big fucking deal?


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 22, 2018)

Welcome! You’re going to love working in HR at Target. Very challenging but you’re working on a team of HR associates which makes it a lot easier. You’re a Team Leader (SrHRTL)  which means you have Team Members (HRTM) under you. I’m kinda new in my position too so I can’t really offer too many tips but there are a few amazing people here that have worked in HR that’ll give you great advice! @LUR99 @HRZone


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 22, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I had some guy get angry and hostile with me on the phone because I couldn't quite understand what he wanted.  He wanted a toy, it ended up being a Luvabella doll.  I have never heard of that toy.  I couldn't understand if he said "Love Bella" or "Luvabella" or possibly "Isabella".  If it was love, I didn't know if it was spelled "luv" or "love".  Why is asking for clarification and asking for spelling such a big fucking deal?


Because they think that retail workers are robots that know every single product in the store like the back of their hand. It’s so irritating. Especially when I’m the operator and they don’t understand why I have to transfer them to a specific department 🙄


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 22, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> This goes double for pregnant women. Their bellies are not community property. I know you want to feel the baby kick, but if it is not your belly, YOU DON’T TOUCH.
> 
> I witnessed a pregnant lady damn near have to punch an older woman out because she would not quit trying to touch her when I was grocery shopping. The lady was contorting out of reach as much as possible and clearly told OW to not touch her and the OW STILL had her hand outstretched and was trying to nag PW in to letting her ‘feel’ the baby.



 Consent is a major issue on a whole bunch of different levels.
People need to be taught that you ask if someone wants to be touched for any reason and not take it personally if they don't.


----------



## HRLady (Sep 22, 2018)

Welcome to TBR! I am leaving Target soon but will visit this forum when I have time. Feel free to ask me questions. I may not be able to always answer you immediately but I will reply when I get a chance to see your question.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2018)

To those guests:  I AM NOT TARGET.COM!  AGAIN, I AM NOT TARGET.COM!

I am so fucking sick and tired of people calling the store when they really need to read their email and call the "contact us" number in it.  One person, when I said she needed to contact Target.com said "Okay" in a happy voice and hung up.  A few more needed a little prompting to refer to their email, but once they opened it they were good.  Most people though....they can't find the email, they found it but there's no link and no contact information in the email, they don't have access to their email, they don't understand why I just can't do [insert any variation to the online order here] instead of them needing to follow the email instructions, they want a physical verification that their order is ready because they don't trust the email they received, they are having a problem with the email links and want me to fix it, etc etc etc.  And when I tell them to call Target.com for assistance with the online order, too often there's a "But it's at your store, so why can't you do it?"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 25, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> To those guests:  I AM NOT TARGET.COM!  AGAIN, I AM NOT TARGET.COM!
> 
> I am so fucking sick and tired of people calling the store when they really need to read their email and call the "contact us" number in it.  One person, when I said she needed to contact Target.com said "Okay" in a happy voice and hung up.  A few more needed a little prompting to refer to their email, but once they opened it they were good.  Most people though....they can't find the email, they found it but there's no link and no contact information in the email, they don't have access to their email, they don't understand why I just can't do [insert any variation to the online order here] instead of them needing to follow the email instructions, they want a physical verification that their order is ready because they don't trust the email they received, they are having a problem with the email links and want me to fix it, etc etc etc.  And when I tell them to call Target.com for assistance with the online order, too often there's a "But it's at your store, so why can't you do it?"


 I'm sure your GS team appreciates you screening those instead of just forwarding them to us


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 25, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I'm sure your GS team appreciates you screening those instead of just forwarding them to us


LOL....those calls get forwarded to GS.  Grrrr.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 25, 2018)

I try not to transfer every phone call.  If I'm busy hardlines can check inventory of that bedspread.  If the guest has one heck of a story with fifty million details and I don't know if I'm dealing with fraud GS can take the call.  Same with a return for an expensive item.  But I've learned the answers to simple return questions and the basics of in-store pickup.  Saves me a headache too, if GS is busy then I would have to deal with irate guests who are *still* holding for GS and not happy about it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 26, 2018)

So this one is not a Spot guest....

TToG: You started out so polite and understanding when something didn't ring u as expected. How did we get from that to you screaming at the manager that she was being deceptive? And in less than 2 minutes, even??


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 26, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> So this one is not a Spot guest....
> 
> TToG: You started out so polite and understanding when something didn't ring u as expected. How did we get from that to you screaming at the manager that she was being deceptive? And in less than 2 minutes, even??


Sounds like someone who understands prices are not the fault of the cashier so there's no need to blame them, but also has a temper and thinks that a manager should have fixed the pricing problem long before a guest/customer picked up the item.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 26, 2018)

TTO not G:  That's wonderful that you are considering employing one of our previous TMs.  At least, that's what you said you are doing.  Part of me thinks you are lying through your teeth in order to gather information on someone for something unethical and possibly illegal.  You work for Forever 21, a large company, and you are in a position that allows you to hire.  And you really think that the TM's direct supervisor is going to happily pick up the phone and talk about the former TM's work ethic and how she carried out her responsibilities?  Are you stupid?  No large employer does that, none, major companies simply confirm employment dates, because what's said can lead to lawsuits.  Actually you have to be stupid, to call back a second time and say that the corporate number for employment verification that I gave you was "too complicated".  Oh, and let's not forget that when I was giving you the number during the first phone call that you actually said, word for word, "I have to call a different number?"  You sound like a high school kid, not a hiring manager.  I am not sorry that during the second phone call when you were still pushing hard to talk to the immediate supervisor about work ethic I lost all sugary sweet politeness and told you flat out that we don't do that, you won't be able to talk to anyone, call the employment verification number.

Edit:  Thinking back, she never even mentioned the former TM's name.  But she did ask for one TL in particular, in addition to HR.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 27, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Edit:  Thinking back, she never even mentioned the former TM's name.  But she did ask for one TL in particular, in addition to HR.


Which makes me wonder if she was actually fishing to find out of the TL or HR were there for OTHER potentially nefarious purposes.


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2018)

TTOG:

No, we do not sell WalMart gift cards. No, we have never sold them. I don’t care if your wife told you she was buying them here. Girl was lying to you, man.


----------



## Targetpirate (Sep 27, 2018)

TTOG who kept spitting tobacco spit all over the base decks as you walked through the store, I hope you chock!


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 28, 2018)

To that one guest: I'm actually genuinely sorry to hear about your bad experience and the fact that you won't come back to Target, at least not for a while. The team member in line at the register in front of you was applying for the Target debit card, and the check they had just would not go through the check-reading machine, no matter what I or the cashier did. You understandably got frustrated and went to another line to check-out. I'm not sure what words were exchanged between you and the cashier at the register you were originally waiting for, but you got upset and asked me to speak to a manager, and I directed you to my GSTL to discuss the matter. The reason I'm not sure what happened was because I was at self-checkout and only came over to help the cashier since the check was not going through the machine.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 28, 2018)

TTOG: Yes, I'm in khaki and red. No, I'm not on the clock. I am sitting in the Cafe enjoying cold bread sticks and 2-hour old pizza reminiscent of chewing gum, but this is what's for dinner. I'm sorry the SCO cashier is slow and all four lights are blinking red, but I'm not going to go over to you no matter how much you wave, yell "excuse me!!", or do the rain dance trying to get my attention. For all you know, I'm deaf and I'm staring at the beautiful girl who works Cosmetics 40 feet behind you.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 29, 2018)

SCO guest: This item scanned twice.
Me: I’ll be happy to remove that for you. 
(ten seconds later)
SCO guest: excuse me - it happened again. 
Me: oops! Let me fix that.
(ten seconds later)
SCO guest: it did it again!!
Me - out loud with a smile: so sorry about that!
Me- in my head: stop flapping the bar code across the screen like you are having a seizure and maybe YOU - not the machine - will stop double scanning your items! Jeez Louise!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 29, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> SCO guest: This item scanned twice.
> Me: I’ll be happy to remove that for you.
> (ten seconds later)
> SCO guest: excuse me - it happened again.
> ...


One of my pet peeves is oh IT/THE MACHINE scanned it twice. No Susan, it’s self checkout. YOU scanned it twice.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 29, 2018)

I hate when someone has an issue at SCO (the “a team member is coming to help you” screen pops up) and instead of waiting for me to come over they just leave


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I hate when someone has an issue at SCO (the “a team member is coming to help you” screen pops up) and instead of waiting for me to come over they just leave


this or they just start at another SCO and don’t tell me


----------



## HLN13 (Sep 29, 2018)

TTOG: Wtf are you thinking? Walking into the store at 4pm on a Friday and demanding an interview? You literally applied in the store and asked to have your interview right after that... we told you that we don’t have anyone from HR here anymore to review your application and that you would receive a call in a couple days. Then you told us you would walk around the store until 11pm when we close so you can get your interview then? What??? We don’t get an HR team member in at 11pm either...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 29, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> TTOG: Wtf are you thinking? Walking into the store at 4pm on a Friday and demanding an interview? You literally applied in the store and asked to have your interview right after that... we told you that we don’t have anyone from HR here anymore to review your application and that you would receive a call in a couple days. Then you told us you would walk around the store until 11pm when we close so you can get your interview then? What??? We don’t get an HR team member in at 11pm either...


Fired before interview. We don't want that mess on the team. Ew.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 29, 2018)

TTOG: "I'll be with you in a moment" means "stay in line until I get this stupid label on this item, Susan". I'm the only one at the Service Desk right now. This literally only takes me 20 seconds if I'm left alone. Don't walk up to my register. 

So I'm gonna move from this register to the one at the other end, just so you have to walk lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 29, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: "I'll be with you in a moment" means "stay in line until I get this stupid label on this item, Susan". I'm the only one at the Service Desk right now. This literally only takes me 20 seconds if I'm left alone. Don't walk up to my register.
> 
> So I'm gonna move from this register to the one at the other end, just so you have to walk lol.


I’ve done this before lol


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2018)

TTOG: I'm in the middle of a 6-drink order when you walk up.
"Hi! I'll be right with you." does NOT mean "Start ordering RIGHT NOW."
Cool yer jets, Ethel; I SAID I'll be right with you...AFTER this order.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 29, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I'm in the middle of a 6-drink order when you walk up.
> "Hi! I'll be right with you." does NOT mean "Start ordering RIGHT NOW."
> Cool yer jets, Ethel; I SAID I'll be right with you...AFTER this order.



DECAF DECAF DECAF DECAF DECAF


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> DECAF DECAF DECAF DECAF DECAF


I had to refill the decaf hopper......twice.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 29, 2018)

TTOG:  I really do feel sorry for you and I wish you had found me sooner, long before you walked the entire store looking for aisle J7.  And once I thought of the irony that you were walking the store looking for cushion inserts, I feel doubly bad for you.

TTOG:  .......
Okay, this one was so money grubbing I can't even address her directly.  We have stacks of car seats in the aisle, some have a price sign specific to a certain car seat and are on the proper box, some have no sign.  She saw a sign for one car seat, then got a car seat out of a different stack, took it up and was apparently outraged when it cost nearly $300 instead of the $200 on the sign.  She came to me looking for answers, I pointed out that the sign listed the car seat and was on the right car seat and that the stack she grabbed from was different.  She wanted a price on a third car seat, I didn't have a zebra, I called for someone to help me.  Took a bit of time, so I started looking for the red dot with the last four of the dpci so I could run to the car seat aisle and get the price.  My words were "So let me tell you what I'm going to do" when the person with the zebra came into view.  I said "Never mind" and the woman said "No, what were you about to do?"  I said I was going to look at the numbers and then run to aisle to get the price and she said "Oh, I thought you were going to give me a discounted price."  What???  I don't know the price, there's no contributing factors that would alter the price, and she was expecting me to pull a number out of my ass and sell the car seat for that price?  That greedy little money grubbing bottom feeder.


----------



## ShiroishiHajime (Sep 29, 2018)

Valid message inserted


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 30, 2018)

TTOG: No receipt return, you get a merch card.
"I paid cash, can I just get cash?"
No. Black card.
"This is unfair. Are you sure?"

No I'm not sure. Haven't been here almost 6 months. Let me call the GSA. 


> Merchandise Return card
"Okay, thanks."


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 30, 2018)

In what world would you get cash for something that you have literally no proof of purchase for these people are seriously delusional


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 30, 2018)

One time though someone was doing a no receipt return for like a huge doll and it came out to like $40 and they were like “no I paid $70 for it” and I did price inquiry and it and it had literally never been $70 and I was like “well not only does my system show that it has never been sold for that price you also don’t have a receipt to prove that” and she asked for a manager and I called her over and showed the price inquiry screen where all 3 prices were $40 and I explained how it was on her ID and the GSTL was just like “oh okay” changed the price up and walked away. Literally the most frustrating case of a GSTL not backing me up that I’ve ever experienced. It’s ok though because she ended up getting fired because not only was she an idiot she pulled stuff like that all the time if the guest was the same race as her. They could ask for anything and she’d do it for them but if a person of a different race asked it’s “against policy”


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 30, 2018)

That's really bad leadership and I hate it. 
Back me up!! You're literally my go-to, GSA/GSTL. Make me look like a fool in front of the Guest and it takes away my authority to run the Service Desk. You also invalidly empower the guest to be an asshat to another store or another TM when they hear the word "no." So fucking frustrating.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 1, 2018)

TTOG: Excuse me??? It's not a barista's job to come and wait on you, so don't you dare expect it. Second, I have no idea what was up your ass, but why the fuck did you start taking pictures of the area??? 

I hope I never see you again.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Excuse me??? It's not a barista's job to come and wait on you, so don't you dare expect it. Second, I have no idea what was up your ass, but why the fuck did you start taking pictures of the area???


DECAF!!!!!!


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 1, 2018)

y'all keep saying DECAF but you know you can buy pure lab grade caffeine powder online, just add a couple scoops and watch em get steezed out of their minds ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2018)

Giving them decaf is more stealth as it hits them later in the day when the caffeine hit has tapered off.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 1, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Giving them decaf is more stealth as it hits them later in the day when the caffeine hit has tapered off.


My name is Goody and I approve of this message.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 2, 2018)

TTOG: I really don't care that you had killer heartburn and your two kids with you, when I'm with another guest, my focus is on them, not you. As I was in the middle of helping the guest, we were waiting for a grocery TM to bring a replacement item up. A TM who knew the guest stopped briefly to say hi and you got all bent out of shape because they were talking to each other. 

Since you were so impatient, you sighed to the guest and said "Could you just hurry up and pay already?" 

First off: No, she can't because we were waiting on a replacement item. I didn't ring it up in the beginning because it was leaking badly and I didn't want to get it all over my workspace or any of her other items. Second, I saw you look over to other lanes like 3 times, if you didn't like any of our "shenanigans", then you should've moved. 

TTOLady: Thank you for unknowingly providing me with an internal chuckle when you slapped your husband's hand away from the keypad and said "No, I can see the reader! What the hell!?"


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 2, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> this or they just start at another SCO and don’t tell me


Yes. And then it was cough medicine or something ID related and they end up needing me for the exact same thing, so now 2 SCOs need to be cleared.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 2, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> Yes. And then it was cough medicine or something ID related and they end up needing me for the exact same thing, so now 2 SCOs need to be cleared.


I’ll always go to the empty one first if I knew it was theirs and clear that to be petty


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 2, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Giving them decaf is more stealth as it hits them later in the day when the caffeine hit has tapered off.


Caffeine raises your adrenaline levels and increases activity in your brain which makes your brain burn through its available glucose more rapidly.  Then you feel all the horrid symptoms of hypoglycemia, sweating, shaking, can't think straight, rubbery limbs, even though your actual blood glucose level is either within normal range or just below normal range.  So extra caffeine can cause more punishment than decaf can.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2018)

Except they'd taste the extra shots


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 2, 2018)

It's not like you can't taste decaf.  Decaf tastes nasty, water with a bit of coffee flavoring, no bitterness at all.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> It's not like you can't taste decaf.  Decaf tastes nasty, water with a bit of coffee flavoring, no bitterness at all.



The sad part is so many people don't know much about coffee or even like the flavor which is why they drink monsterous concoctions with tons of sugar, milk, and syrup.
They might like the flavor of the decaf


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah, a lot of people don't realize coffee they get for home or at a business is usually a blend of different coffees and tastes. Partially the coffee maker's faults, they don't really disclose what certain flavors go into a coffee.


----------



## LearningTree (Oct 2, 2018)

TTOG: Look it sucks that your social anxiety is so bad that you have to shop when the store is near empty. However that doesn't excuse you from walking through my doors 5 minutes before close, spending 20 minutes shopping, another 15 doing returns, and then complaining that we're all standing around up front until you leave. That just makes you an asshole. Shop online or get here earlier.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> It's not like you can't taste decaf.  Decaf tastes nasty, water with a bit of coffee flavoring, no bitterness at all.


This is Starbucks, my friend.  There will be more sugar (or fake sugar--horrors) than anything, making the taste of the actual coffee irrelevant.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 2, 2018)

LearningTree said:


> TTOG: Look it sucks that your social anxiety is so bad that you have to shop when the store is near empty. However that doesn't excuse you from walking through my doors 5 minutes before close, spending 20 minutes shopping, another 15 doing returns, and then complaining that we're all standing around up front until you leave. That just makes you an asshole. Shop online or get here earlier.


Wow. Literally we have so many things to prevent this. Order pickup, drive up, target.com. Literally no excuse


----------



## blitzsofttm (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm really sorry that I'm being 'unfair' because my system is splitting your returns up between a gift card and a red card.  No I cannot stick it all back on the Redcard.  Well obviously you did use a gift card with your purchase if it wants to stick it back onto a gift card.  I can stick it all back on a gift card if you'd prefer.  No, those are your only two options.  Just be glad it wasn't a Merch return card or else you wouldn't have the option for the gift card in the first place.

I seriously do not understand why people have such hatred for gift cards.  Just take the damn gift card and spend it, you're obviously going to be shopping anyways.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2018)

To that 40-something guy who sat in the cafe staring at the other baristas:
After staring at them for an uncomfortable amount of time, you walked up & told them how beautiful they were & you 'couldn't stop looking at them'.
Maybe you thought it was complimentary but it was equal parts of cringe & creepster that drove them into the back storage area until you left.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 5, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> I seriously do not understand why people have such hatred for gift cards.  Just take the damn gift card and spend it, you're obviously going to be shopping anyways.


Honestly? Because some of them overspent and are returning so they can "pay" down their balance.


----------



## GSAguy (Oct 6, 2018)

TTOG: No, we will not accept a screenshot of a coupon on Facebook... yes, even though it says ‘Target.’


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 6, 2018)

*guest hands me a receipt and a couple items*
*I pick up the receipt and see that it’s a return receipt, not a purchase receipt*
Me: “this is a return receipt do you have your original?” 
Guest: “no but it’s from the same receipt.”
Me: “I can’t use this. I need your original receipt or your card you used to purchase them with.”
Guest: “okay I have the card.” *inserts*
*items come up not found*
Me: “they didn’t come up on that card could it have been another one?”
Guest: “I used my red card but this card is connected to the same account.”
Me: “since you didn’t actually use that card I’ll need your red card to pull it up.” 
Guest: “I did use this. It came out of my checking account.” 
Me: “yes it came out of your checking account but you used your red card to pay it doesn’t matter if it’s the same account you did not use this specific card to buy it so it won’t find it by looking it up with that card.” 
Guest: “my red card is in the car.” 
Me: “ok so are you gonna grab it?” 
Guest: “you can’t look it up with my name?” 
Me: “no.” 
Guest: *snatches items and walks away grumbling* 
Bitch if I could have done any of the fucking things you “suggested” don’t you think I would have???? Also don’t argue with me about how it works like you know anything clearly if it worked the way you said we wouldn’t be having any fucking issues would we?


----------



## Dog (Oct 6, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> I'm really sorry that I'm being 'unfair' because my system is splitting your returns up between a gift card and a red card.  No I cannot stick it all back on the Redcard.  Well obviously you did use a gift card with your purchase if it wants to stick it back onto a gift card.  I can stick it all back on a gift card if you'd prefer.  No, those are your only two options.  Just be glad it wasn't a Merch return card or else you wouldn't have the option for the gift card in the first place.
> 
> I seriously do not understand why people have such hatred for gift cards.  Just take the damn gift card and spend it, you're obviously going to be shopping anyways.


I had this same thing happen to me today and the woman was pitching a fit yelling at me because I had to give her 5 dollars on a gift card since that’s how she paid. The kicker: she was purchasing more items at the exact same time and just used the gift card towards them after putting so much of a fight...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 6, 2018)

Dog said:


> I had this same thing happen to me today and the woman was pitching a fit yelling at me because I had to give her 5 dollars on a gift card since that’s how she paid. The kicker: she was purchasing more items at the exact same time and just used the gift card towards them after putting so much of a fight...


This. 

Like Susan I know you’re literally gonna go shopping in 10 minutes just take the gift card


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 6, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> I'm really sorry that I'm being 'unfair' because my system is splitting your returns up between a gift card and a red card.  No I cannot stick it all back on the Redcard.  Well obviously you did use a gift card with your purchase if it wants to stick it back onto a gift card.  I can stick it all back on a gift card if you'd prefer.  No, those are your only two options.  Just be glad it wasn't a Merch return card or else you wouldn't have the option for the gift card in the first place.
> 
> I seriously do not understand why people have such hatred for gift cards.  Just take the damn gift card and spend it, you're obviously going to be shopping anyways.


It's the 5%.  If they can get it all back on their red card then the next shopping trip is a little cheaper than if it's split between the two.



Yetive said:


> This is Starbucks, my friend.  There will be more sugar (or fake sugar--horrors) than anything, making the taste of the actual coffee irrelevant.


Brewed coffee is available.  On my tired days, brewed coffee with a shot of espresso.

To Those Guests Who Don't Speak English:  For the love of god just make it clear upfront that you do not speak English.  I hate guessing games.  I hate it when you thrust clothes towards me while smiling and I don't know what you want.  Do you want to try them on?  Do you not want them?  Do you think that you can pay for your clothes here?  I hate it when you do say a few polite words in English because that just makes the guessing game worse, because the possibility that you and I don't speak the same language is lower on my "what's going on?" list.  I can't tell that you don't speak English just by looking at you.

Deaf folks, I love them, up front they signal that they can't hear and I know right away to use general hand signals and find pen and paper.  One woman who spoke Spanish, she had her phone out with a translation program up, and all I had to do was figure out from Google's botched translation what she actually wanted.  So much easier and so much less frustrating than trying to figure out why someone is smiling but not responding.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 6, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Do you think that you can pay for your clothes here?


TTOG: Fuck you for shopping first, filling up a cart full of crap, then conveniently skipping the registers, coming up to the Service Desk, "I want to return these items," <items returned>, "oh, can I go ahead and check out here? I only have a few things."

Ahh, the Yes Desk!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 7, 2018)

unless your GE is psycho you should actually turn that guest over to the checklanes; it's a bad experience for your other guests to be waiting in line behind a cart load of stuff (assuming you're the only one working guest services at that time)


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 7, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> unless your GE is psycho you should actually turn that guest over to the checklanes; it's a bad experience for your other guests to be waiting in line behind a cart load of stuff (assuming you're the only one working guest services at that time)


We're a Yes Store. ETL-GE and GSAs/GSTLs discourage use of the word "no" and it sucks. Often times, because I'm playing Yes Cashier at the Yes Desk, I have to call for backup because the only guests I'm allowed to turn away are those who have weighable produce since there's no scale at SD/GS.
I try to say no in the nicest way possible: "if there's not many items, okay, and no produce."
It would be okay if the fuckers didn't demand bags, me take off the hangers, and other very specific requests best suited for the lanes. 

Ahh, the Yes Desk at a Yes Store. 

Kill me please.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 7, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: Fuck you for shopping first, filling up a cart full of crap, then conveniently skipping the registers, coming up to the Service Desk, "I want to return these items," <items returned>, "oh, can I go ahead and check out here? I only have a few things."
> 
> Ahh, the Yes Desk!


At my store the policy is if it’s a few items, always do it, if it’s more than a few only do it if there’s no line. 


REDcardJJ said:


> unless your GE is psycho you should actually turn that guest over to the checklanes; it's a bad experience for your other guests to be waiting in line behind a cart load of stuff (assuming you're the only one working guest services at that time)


I’m surprised as you’re normally big on the “guests should only have to wait in one line” thing


----------



## Dog (Oct 7, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> unless your GE is psycho you should actually turn that guest over to the checklanes; it's a bad experience for your other guests to be waiting in line behind a cart load of stuff (assuming you're the only one working guest services at that time)


Ours is psycho unfortunately


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’m surprised as you’re normally big on the “guests should only have to wait in one line” thing



Service Desk just isn’t the most efficient place to check out a cartful of groceries. I do try and make it as easy for our guests as possible but I also have to take into account the other guests in line and the experience they’re getting, if that makes sense at all


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, we treat our Service Desk as another express lane when we’re slammed at the lanes but slow at the desk; 10 items or less and no alcohol.


----------



## secretBanshee (Oct 7, 2018)

TTOG: I get that you need a companion animal to get through your days. I try not to judge. That said - wash your damn dog. It smells like damp, dirty dog 1/2 hour after you've left. 
TTOtherOG: It's the opposite of cute to put your dog in a cart.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 7, 2018)

TTOG: What was I doing when I was scratching the back of your gift card? My job. Secondly, you and your bratty, whiny adult son always come in and say how much you hate it here / don't like the way I in particular work and always seem to have serious attitude issues. I know I'm not the only one you do this to as I've seen you be terrible to other TMs too. 

Why even bother coming in at all? Or do you get joy out of being absolute pissholes to everyone around you?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 8, 2018)

TTOG: "30% off" sticker on the books has small writing that also says "off cover price."
Most of our books are 30% less than the publisher's retail price. You did get 30% off.
No, I'm not price adjusting it.
You have a nice day now.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 8, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: "30% off" sticker on the books has small writing that also says "off cover price."
> Most of our books are 30% less than the publisher's retail price. You did get 30% off.
> No, I'm not price adjusting it.
> You have a nice day now.



Turn the book over and show them the price on the back. That’s usually when it clicks in their heads


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Turn the book over and show them the price on the back. That’s usually when it clicks in their heads


I did. She snatched the book away and mumbled, "fucking tricks" and left without saying thanks lol


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, I've had that exact same conversation. They don't get that basically nobody sells books at publisher's cover price.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 8, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: "30% off" sticker on the books has small writing that also says "off cover price."
> Most of our books are 30% less than the publisher's retail price. You did get 30% off.
> No, I'm not price adjusting it.
> You have a nice day now.


That's like clearance.  At least 3 times a week I get the question "The 30% off on the sign, that's 30% off the clearance price, right?" even though the sign says 30% off the original price.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 8, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> That's like clearance.  At least 3 times a week I get the question "The 30% off on the sign, that's 30% off the clearance price, right?" even though the sign says 30% off the original price.


And on top of that it says “Priced as Marked”


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> And on top of that it says “Priced as Marked”


No one knows how to read anymore. 

NO ONE


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 9, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> No one knows how to read anymore.
> 
> NO ONE


"anymore" as if they ever did lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "anymore" as if they ever did lol


And that's what I don't get.  Retail work is very, very new in my life so all the things retail workers know to look for are lessons learned in the last couple years.  Yet back in my youth when I was a 19 year old trying to feed and clothe the family on the cheap I knew to carefully read sales signs and shelf labels so there was no sticker shock.  I also was book smart but had very little common sense and still managed it.  If a pregnant 19 year old who is still trying to learn how to be an adult in the first place and 3000 miles from the older adults that would normally teach this stuff could manage to read store signs carefully, then anyone can.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 10, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> No one knows how to read anymore.
> 
> NO ONE


This is proven on a daily basis. Three times so far this week, and it is only Tuesday, I have had guests come in for their online orders. Each time less than 30 minutes had passed since they placed their orders. One order was less than 15 minutes before they showed up.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 10, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is proven on a daily basis. Three times so far this week, and it is only Tuesday, I have had guests come in for their online orders. Each time less than 30 minutes had passed since they placed their orders. One order was less than 15 minutes before they showed up.



That's just the epitome of our entitled guests.  They believe that Target has employees just waiting around and at the ready so that when they decide they want to buy something that it will be ready for them in minutes.  No thought given to the fact that it takes time to pull and package their order, or...OMG, that there are orders ahead of theirs.  Ugh.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 10, 2018)

I feel like younger millennial guests don’t pull this shit as often as the baby boomers. 

Millennial: “Is this 30% off?”
Me: “No, sorry, the sticker is the price”
Millennial: “Oh ok, I’ll just put it back then” or “Oh ok, I’ll still buy it”

Baby Boomer: “THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE 30% OFF”
Me: “I’m sorry, the price on the sticker is the clearance price”
Baby Boomer: “WHERES YOUR MANAGER IT SAID 30% OFF ON THE SIGN ILL SHOW YOU RIGHT NOW”


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> That's just the epitome of our entitled guests.  They believe that Target has employees just waiting around and at the ready so that when they decide they want to buy something that it will be ready for them in minutes.  No thought given to the fact that it takes time to pull and package their order, or...OMG, that there are orders ahead of theirs.  Ugh.


Snowflake thinks her order is supposed to miraculously go to the top of the list. Difficult when everyone ordering is a snowflake.😂😂😂


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 10, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: "I'll be with you in a moment" means "stay in line until I get this stupid label on this item, Susan". I'm the only one at the Service Desk right now. This literally only takes me 20 seconds if I'm left alone. Don't walk up to my register.
> 
> So I'm gonna move from this register to the one at the other end, just so you have to walk lol.


I move to the other registry in electronics when people are impatient and walk up to the one I’m closest to.


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 10, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: "30% off" sticker on the books has small writing that also says "off cover price."
> Most of our books are 30% less than the publisher's retail price. You did get 30% off.
> No, I'm not price adjusting it.
> You have a nice day now.


Our cashiers adjust it all the time with no question.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> Our cashiers adjust it all the time with no question.


Then your cashiers failed basic math and have no business being behind a cash register.  30% off the already discounted price makes it roughly 50% off, and anyone working with money should realize that 30% off original price means 30% not 50%.

They either don't want to use their addition and subtraction skills or they think they should just make up prices.  To lower it without question when there's no mistaken signage or other extenuating circumstances is basically stealing from the employer.  By that logic, cashiers should adjust all prices down on every item just to make the guests happy.  If cashiers can make up their own prices willy nilly then what point is there to have an actual price tag?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 10, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> Our cashiers adjust it all the time with no question.


The point is there's no need to adjust.
The 30% off stickered books are already priced at (_manufacturer's price) _minus 30%. No need to add an additional 30% as @Tessa120 says, thus resulting in almost 50% off.
I get "making it right" and all, but that's just... wrong lol.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 10, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> I move to the other registry in electronics when people are impatient and walk up to the one I’m closest to.


YES!!! Same at GS. We have 5 so I'll move to the furthest and go, "sorry, that one is acting up right now."
And if a guest is taking too long to leave my register when I have a line at GS, I move to another one and just leave them there to finish alphabetizing their receipts and placing their coins in denominational order or whatever is taking Susan 14,000 hours to put stuff away.

"Next guest!"


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 10, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Then your cashiers failed basic math and have no business being behind a cash register.  30% off the already discounted price makes it roughly 50% off, and anyone working with money should realize that 30% off original price means 30% not 50%.
> 
> They either don't want to use their addition and subtraction skills or they think they should just make up prices.  To lower it without question when there's no mistaken signage or other extenuating circumstances is basically stealing from the employer.  By that logic, cashiers should adjust all prices down on every item just to make the guests happy.  If cashiers can make up their own prices willy nilly then what point is there to have an actual price tag?


I agree.  I’m in charge of entertainment or was, and I’d yell at the front end for adjusting book prices all the time when I saw them pop up in the price audit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 10, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I feel like younger millennial guests don’t pull this shit as often as the baby boomers.
> 
> Millennial: “Is this 30% off?”
> Me: “No, sorry, the sticker is the price”
> ...


oh 100%. I can count on one hand the times someone under 30 was rude. Age 40-60 are def the worst.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 10, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I feel like younger millennial guests don’t pull this shit as often as the baby boomers.
> 
> Millennial: “Is this 30% off?”
> Me: “No, sorry, the sticker is the price”
> ...



Retweet.

Many a time I've seen our STL getting bitched out by Boomers after the electronics TM told them our store doesn't do ConfusedBoomer Cellular activations. They always think the TM can but just doesn't want to help them. STL explains that we don't have a Target Mobile anymore (it died, kind of like Reagan) and they complain that they don't want to make the drive to a different store. So you can take a twice annual vacation across the country in your Winnebago but you can't drive 15 minutes to the closest Target that has a Target Mobile? Okay Gary and/or Betty.

A millennial would just say "Oh okay."


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 11, 2018)

I’ve had some really stupid people my age (late teen/early 20s) grab an item, wait in line at GS with it, place an order pickup while they’re in line, and then when I call them up they say “I just placed an order pickup and I have the item right here so I’ll just go.” That’s not how it fucking works sweetie 🤦🏻‍♀️ Why not just buy it normally if you need it right this second??? So I have to explain how it works and then walk them through cancelling their order and then ring them up normally through POS. Literally twice as fast for them to just grab it and go through self checkout.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I’ve had some really stupid people my age (late teen/early 20s) grab an item, wait in line at GS with it, place an order pickup while they’re in line, and then when I call them up they say “I just placed an order pickup and I have the item right here so I’ll just go.” That’s not how it fucking works sweetie 🤦🏻‍♀️ Why not just buy it normally if you need it right this second??? So I have to explain how it works and then walk them through cancelling their order and then ring them up normally through POS. Literally twice as fast for them to just grab it and go through self checkout.


I had this happen a couple of weeks ago and this was an older man. He went through the regular checkout lane with his item and the barcode on his phone. The cashier had no idea what was going on.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2018)

Would we benefit from something like Walmart's former "Mobile Express Scan & Go" thing? Customers could pick up bags to bag stuff, and scan their items with a scanner or their mobile phone, then scan the barcode at the self-checkout, and pay the total in the POS.
Krogers here in the area also have something similar.

Walmart pulls plug on Mobile Express Scan & Go - https://www.supermarketnews.com/news/walmart-pulls-plug-mobile-express-scan-go

https://www.kroger.com/d/scan-bag-go


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 11, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I’ve had some really stupid people my age (late teen/early 20s) grab an item, wait in line at GS with it, place an order pickup while they’re in line, and then when I call them up they say “I just placed an order pickup and I have the item right here so I’ll just go.” That’s not how it fucking works sweetie 🤦🏻‍♀️ Why not just buy it normally if you need it right this second??? So I have to explain how it works and then walk them through cancelling their order and then ring them up normally through POS. Literally twice as fast for them to just grab it and go through self checkout.



I wonder if they think they're using a Mobile Checkout option.   

I think Mobile Checkout works for somewhere like Sam's Club and Costco where they have people at the door verifying item counts against receipts on every single person that walks out the door.  I see too much potential for shrink anywhere else. Unless we want to start bag checking everyone as well.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> it died, kind of like Reagan


Officially dead 

RIP Star, 19XY-2018


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Would we benefit from something like Walmart's former "Mobile Express Scan & Go" thing? Customers could pick up bags to bag stuff, and scan their items with a scanner or their mobile phone, then scan the barcode at the self-checkout, and pay the total in the POS.
> Krogers here in the area also have something similar.
> 
> Walmart pulls plug on Mobile Express Scan & Go - https://www.supermarketnews.com/news/walmart-pulls-plug-mobile-express-scan-go
> ...



That would probably vary a lot between stores. A store that has a lot of younger/small-volume guests might get some use out of that. In my area spending resources to roll that out would likely be a big waste. Retailers who have tried to "speed up the checkout process by having people do it themselves," i.e. make it so the retailer needs to pay fewer cashiers, haven't had a lot of success with it. One grocery store nearby did a remodel last year and ripped out most of their self-checkouts because they were so infrequently used.

If it's something that people get paid to do, it's tough to get shoppers to willingly do it for themselves. They are there to shop, not to work. Companies should really know this from the transition from full-service gas stations to self-service. They had to give discounts on self-service to get people to use it.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 11, 2018)

Target would still hire fewer cashiers if self-checkouts didn't exist


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 11, 2018)

At best, without SCO, stores *might* have payroll to staff one additional cashier. But that's less productivity and less transactions per hour overall because one SCO cashier is able to assist 4, 6, or 8 guests at once (depending on your store layout)  while a traditional cashier can only assist one at a time. I don't think we're ever gonna see cashier-less stores see widespread adoption, especially at Target where basket size is very important. SCO is helpful for the guest who came in for just a couple of things, while a regular cashier is more helpful for the guest who stopped in home, grocery, softlines, etc and has a very large basket.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Would we benefit from something like Walmart's former "Mobile Express Scan & Go" thing? Customers could pick up bags to bag stuff, and scan their items with a scanner or their mobile phone, then scan the barcode at the self-checkout, and pay the total in the POS.
> Krogers here in the area also have something similar.
> 
> Walmart pulls plug on Mobile Express Scan & Go - https://www.supermarketnews.com/news/walmart-pulls-plug-mobile-express-scan-go
> ...


We have scammers who will scan other barcodes and not the barcodes on the items.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Target would still hire fewer cashiers if self-checkouts didn't exist


I've been told having 8 SCO's is like having 8 cashiers. Ummm, No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 11, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've been told having 8 SCO's is like having 8 cashiers. Ummm, No.


yeah that's not right.

having SCO means you can check out ~4x as many people as a regular lane can with the same staff level. it does NOT mean you can do 4x as many people in the same amount of time.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> yeah that's not right.
> 
> having SCO means you can check out ~4x as many people as a regular lane can with the same staff level. it does NOT mean you can do 4x as many people in the same amount of time.


This is the train of thought that management has.  There are times when there is no one scheduled at SCO and that means they do not have to pay anyone while those guests check themselves out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 11, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is the train of thought that management has.  There are times when there is no one scheduled at SCO and that means they do not have to pay anyone while those guests check themselves out.



Barcode scammers must be very greatful. When a business is too cheap to protect themselves from loss, they pay the five finger discount Stupidity Tax.🙄😂


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 11, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We have scammers who will scan other barcodes and not the barcodes on the items.


True, all retailers that piloted this have seen this.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 11, 2018)

*guest comes up with a pair of headphones*
Guest: “I wanted to purchase this color,” *shows me picture on phone of same headphones but different color* “but you’re out of stock of it. You have them in this color, but this color is more expensive. Can I get the more expensive color for the same price as the cheaper color since you’re out of stock?”
Me: “no, the reason these ones cost more is probably because they’re more popular than the other color. Sorry we don’t have those ones but we can’t change the price just because a different option is out of stock.” 
Guest: “but they’re exactly the same thing.”
Me: “I know, it’s really annoying they do that, I feel your pain since when I bought my headphones I wanted the rose gold ones and those are $20 more expensive than every other color. But since that’s the color I wanted I just had to do it.” 
Guest: *getting angry* “so YOU failed to properly stock enough of this color and *I* have to pay for your mistake?”
Me: “first of all, Target doesn’t have any control over how much we’re sent of something. Secondly, even if we did, I am the lowest person on this totem pole so no, it wouldn’t be my fault. We probably ran out because they’re the cheaper option and so people chose those instead, sucks. They’re in stock online though so if you are really dead set on that price then you can buy them online.”
Guest: “I need them today.”
Me: “well we don’t have them here so you can either get the more expensive color or pick a different kind.” 
Guest: “let me speak to someone else.” 

Ended up arguing with 2 other GSTLs until he finally gave up and left lol.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 11, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> True, all retailers that piloted this have seen this.


And if you have no one watching SCO, bonus for the scammers.


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 12, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is the train of thought that management has.  There are times when there is no one scheduled at SCO and that means they do not have to pay anyone while those guests check themselves out.


Omigod, your theft must be sky high!


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 12, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is the train of thought that management has.  There are times when there is no one scheduled at SCO and that means they do not have to pay anyone while those guests check themselves out.



Hey that just means y'all sold a fuck ton of bananas :^)


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 12, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> Omigod, your theft must be sky high!


Don't know. It's usually the first hour in the morning and the GSTL will cover as they can.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 13, 2018)

TTOG: Yes, I realize I'm not "Cashier Speed Demon" but if people have orders that take up most of the belt, yes it may take more that 3 minutes to finish, so cool it. I'm going as fast as I possibly can given my disability. So a solution for you: Dont come to my lane if you see it's full of crap and there's no room for your stuff. Or, go to another line. It's not that difficult really.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 13, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Yes, I realize I'm not "Cashier Speed Demon" but if people have orders that take up most of the belt, yes it may take more that 3 minutes to finish, so cool it. I'm going as fast as I possibly can given my disability. So a solution for you: Dont come to my lane if you see it's full of crap and there's no room for your stuff. Or, go to another line. It's not that difficult really.



Fuck that guest and don't worry about your speed. Engage with the guest who is currently checking out. If Gertrude is mad, like you said, she can go to a different line


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 14, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> That's just the epitome of our entitled guests.  They believe that Target has employees just waiting around and at the ready so that when they decide they want to buy something that it will be ready for them in minutes.  No thought given to the fact that it takes time to pull and package their order, or...OMG, that there are orders ahead of theirs.  Ugh.





REDcardJJ said:


> I feel like younger millennial guests don’t pull this shit as often as the baby boomers.
> 
> Millennial: “Is this 30% off?”
> Me: “No, sorry, the sticker is the price”
> ...


Omg, I feel like these quotes are my life on a daily basis--minus the OPU part lol. 

Oh, you'd like to be out of the store quickly, yet you have a cart that's loaded to the brim??? Nope, sorry, that's going to take more than a minute to ring up. Unlike some cashiers that just throw things in a bag willy-nilly, I actually do care about what will soon be your property and that some of it's breakable.

So that shirt is supposed to be 30% off the sticker? Well, the sticker says *AS IS*, that's different than a clearance item, try again, Susan.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I feel like younger millennial guests don’t pull this shit as often as the baby boomers.
> 
> Millennial: “Is this 30% off?”
> Me: “No, sorry, the sticker is the price”
> ...


Isn't it ironic that it's baby boomers that call millennials entitled? 

Same experience at my store, people that look under 30 rarely ask to speak to a manager. Maybe it's happened just once in my 5 years working here. It's mostly cranky people over 40.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 16, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Isn't it ironic that it's baby boomers that call millennials entitled?
> 
> Same experience at my store, people that look under 30 rarely ask to speak to a manager. Maybe it's happened just once in my 5 years working here. It's mostly cranky people over 40.



Yup, except the youngest Boomers are in their mid-50's (54 to be precise)... those demanding, cranky folks in their 40's are a whole 'nother breed of Snowflake!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2018)

Millennials just seem to be more generous overall. They seem to offer to tip more for carry-outs than baby boomers with expensive cars do.

We can’t accept tips of course, but it’s the thought that counts.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 18, 2018)

Well...after being in "training" for a few days now, getting familiar on how to use the "zebra/mydevice"

To the guest who was so adamant on needing your precious "toilet light." And stating that "Target does sell them, look! You're probably not doing it right!" *Proceeds to show me her phone with a general Google search on said item*. After trying to explain that after searching the database, and getting another Team Member to help, only to come up with...yep, same results, I hope a flashlight will suffice for your needs....


----------



## GoatMama (Oct 18, 2018)

TTOG:
My lights were off, Cafe closes at 8 PM.  My hotcase is off, my food has expired for the evening.  I need to toss it.  You come in, and want my food.  I can't give my food to you.  It's *expired*.  I can get *fired* for serving it.  You tell your son the "white girl" won't let him eat.  You make him cry to make a scene, call me a racist even though the chick behind you was white.  I turned her away just like how I did you.  Yeah, I will get a manager.  Of course she agrees with me.  Serving expired food is against policy.

I almost felt bad seeing your son cry.  I even second-guessed and wondered if I should cave.  But when my ETL offered you and your son free food from the deli you DENIED.  THE.  FREE.  FOOD.  So I KNOW you were looking for handouts.  And not just any handouts but SPECIFIC handouts from ME.  And in the process you call me a racist.  Why?  Because I care about if your son gets ill?  Now he's crying and you have him thinking he's gonna starve when YOU were the one who denied him free food.


----------



## GoatMama (Oct 18, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> Well...after being in "training" for a few days now, getting familiar on how to use the "zebra/mydevice"
> 
> To the guest who was so adamant on needing your precious "toilet light." And stating that "Target does sell them, look! You're probably not doing it right!" *Proceeds to show me her phone with a general Google search on said item*. After trying to explain that after searching the database, and getting another Team Member to help, only to come up with...yep, same results, I hope a flashlight will suffice for your needs....


I checked and it's outta stock.  And besides...  Why does someone want their shit to light up???


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2018)

I got a call in guest service the other day about someone wanting to place an order at the cafe and i was like uh we don’t do that over the phone and they were like “Jesus fucking Christ I’ll just come in then” and I was like “okay sounds good” but inside I was like “pls don’t “


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2018)

GoatMama said:


> I checked and it's outta stock.  And besides...  Why does someone want their shit to light up???


Up front, I don't have one, but I've seen them.  It's to avoid turning on the light in the middle of the night and blinding yourself, followed by walking night blind back to the bed and stepping on things.  You lift the lid and a little nightlight on the lid turns on, which helps women sit in the right place and men control where their stream goes.  Shut the lid, it turns off, and you can see the way back to bed and not step on anything along the way.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 18, 2018)

GoatMama said:


> I checked and it's outta stock.  And besides...  Why does someone want their shit to light up???


And it looks like it's an online item only. All nearby stores say "not sold at this store".


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 18, 2018)

TTOG - while returning two pairs of jeans today I asked if there was anything wrong with them. You replied “no” and as I started the return process you proceeded to explain that you had only worn the one pair for about 6 hours but didn’t like how they fit. 
😧
Ewww! Both pairs were defected. No one shops here for used clothes. This isn’t Goodwill. But thanks for saving those tags so I didn’t have to reach inside the pants to find the item number. Thank god for hand sanitizer.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 18, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> TTOG - while returning two pairs of jeans today I asked if there was anything wrong with them. You replied “no” and as I started the return process you proceeded to explain that you had only worn the one pair for about 6 hours but didn’t like how they fit.
> 😧
> Ewww! Both pairs were defected. No one shops here for used clothes. This isn’t Goodwill. But thanks for saving those tags so I didn’t have to reach inside the pants to find the item number. Thank god for hand sanitizer.


I would’ve defected too but I don’t think it’s that gross. I mean it’s pants not underwear


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would’ve defected too but I don’t think it’s that gross. I mean it’s pants not underwear


You didn’t see her. I’ll leave it at that. 😋


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 19, 2018)

One pair not worn at all and one pair worn only a few hours is not really that much of a biggie.  Swimsuit bottoms are returned and tossed in the reshop basket all the time, and that's something I find beyond gross.  Loose undies if the tag is undisturbed too, that grosses me out but it's back to the floor.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 19, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> One pair not worn at all and one pair worn only a few hours is not really that much of a biggie.  Swimsuit bottoms are returned and tossed in the reshop basket all the time, and that's something I find beyond gross.  Loose undies if the tag is undisturbed too, that grosses me out but it's back to the floor.


Nope nope nope. I always mark returned bikini bottoms and underwear as defect-salvage. I don't care if the sanitary liner is intact.


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Oct 19, 2018)

To that one guest who, out of 7 free self-checkout machines, decided to fuck it and try to scan their items at the one machine that was opened up waiting for a receipt paper change...
...why?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 19, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> To that one guest who, out of 7 free self-checkout machines, decided to fuck it and try to scan their items at the one machine that was opened up waiting for a receipt paper change...
> ...why?


Look people at my store have tried to use it when it says “Closed.” In giant bold letters so


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Oct 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Look people at my store have tried to use it when it says “Closed.” In giant bold letters so


Tunnel vision is real y'all


----------



## Times Up (Oct 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Look people at my store have tried to use it when it says “Closed.” In giant bold letters so



Idiots!


----------



## LearningTree (Oct 19, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Look people at my store have tried to use it when it says “Closed.” In giant bold letters so



Same here. We've even lined up carts in front of the entrance and used the space inside to sort reshops. Still I have guests come and try to push the carts out of the way and complain about it.


----------



## calimero (Oct 20, 2018)

TTOTM: don’t call me to ask me if I am doing an OPU With X item because the guest is already here .. 
I told you today to ask the guest if she received an email that it was ready , you said no ! So it’s not ready yet and no I can not hurry up because I don’t have the order yet ...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 20, 2018)

calimero said:


> TTOTM: don’t call me to ask me if I am doing an OPU With X item because the guest is already here ..
> I told you today to ask the guest if she received an email that it was ready , you said no ! So it’s not ready yet and no I can not hurry up because I don’t have the order yet ...


Working on the front end I know this is a PITA, however, ASANTS, we have been told to contact whoever is pulling OPU's to give the guest an update when the item will be up front. So many people do not read and it drives us crazy at the SD.


----------



## calimero (Oct 20, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Working on the front end I know this is a PITA, however, ASANTS, we have been told to contact whoever is pulling OPU's to give the guest an update when the item will be up front. So many people do not read and it drives us crazy at the SD.


Stl told guest service not to bother us with it , guest will get the email
When ready to pick up ! If it is not at guest service , it’s not ready !( stl’s words )


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 20, 2018)

We try to tell guests this (“in your confirmation email it says you’ll receive another email when it’s ready so if you haven’t received the second email then it’s not ready” “well I’ve been waiting” “ok well it’s still not ready” “I’m just gonna grab it and leave then” etc) so sometimes I’ll ask backroom for an update just to humor the guest. I know they can’t go any faster the guest is literally just being an asshat and harassing me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2018)

If the guest is there before it’s ready I’ll say oh sorry you’ll get an email when it is, and most times they’ll just huff away. If they don’t I’ll ask the flex person if they have an ETA (and then apologize off stage later)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2018)

TTOG: You flubbed while giving your order & ended up making jokes about it til you had me in stitches.
Thanks for making my day


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2018)

TToG #1 - You SERIOUSLY think that our handbaskets are cleaner than the checkout lane belts? If your food was gonna be contaminated from touching something, you already done that by yourself. Besides, that's what the packaging is for.

TToG #2 - First, how in da frack did you get one of our three-tiers? Second, how did you honestly think that loading up that much clothing and high-end pens in the two baskets was gonna come out to less than $50, which is all you said you had on you? Third, what makes you think we would actually hire you when you tell us as  a guest that you need to work here so you have time to look at stuff (because of course you walked in 5 minutes before we locked up)? And finally, if you don't think you have enough gas in the car to get yourself home, why are you spending your last $50 on these frivolities?


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> TToG #2 - First, how in da frack did you get one of our three-tiers? Second, how did you honestly think that loading up that much clothing and high-end pens in the two baskets was gonna come out to less than $50, which is all you said you had on you? Third, what makes you think we would actually hire you when you tell us as  a guest that you need to work here so you have time to look at stuff (because of course you walked in 5 minutes before we locked up)? And finally, if you don't think you have enough gas in the car to get yourself home, why are you spending your last $50 on these frivolities?



Did it look like just a random assortment of clothes, not much thought into actually wearing it?  Might be dealing with a genuinely mentally ill person.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2018)

That is certainly possible. All I know for sure is that all of us, including STL, were quite befuddled.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2018)

Impulse shopping sprees are actually one of the questions used by psychiatrists when determining if bipolar mania is present.


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 21, 2018)

TTOG: I’m sorry that your OPU is not ready yet but it did say on the order history that it was sent to the store but hasn’t arrived. The earliest date from the range of dates given was the earliest it would get here, not when it would actually get here.

Must be easy to argue with me rather than admit you can’t read. But sure, have a nice day!


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 22, 2018)

TTOG:  My god, are you David Copperfield with brain damage.  Come to the fitting room, 5 items.  That Xhilaration lingerie body suit was a no go, so 4 items.  I glance at you as you were walking past, two bike shorts I didn't see under the sweats.  I ask about the bike shorts, you had forgotten they were in your hand, so a second look through.  I thought I saw everything, look back at you, flash of red.  Two pairs of underwear that you had forgotten even though I told you the underwear was a no go with the body suit.  I'm glad that you dropped the clothes when we were shuffling around for a third look so I could see everything.  How do you not remember all that's in your hands and where'd it all come from?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOG: I know you are upset that we didn’t have your order for pickup. But if you look at your order confirmation email, it specifically says “*For pickup items, don't go to the store just yet.* We'll send you another email when your order is ready for pickup. Check below for estimated timing.”

Also, when I did an advanced search, it said your order was cancelled on Saturday afternoon. So you should’ve received an email about that too.

So we’re not “useless” as you said we were, you just can’t read


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOG: Stop sampling all the air fresheners. You’re lucky I don’t make you buy all the ones you sprayed. Next time you ask me to check the back for more because it feels like some is missing, think about why that may be.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOG: Why would you ask a guy in the toys section whether we have a particular brand of shampoo that is marketed to women? No, you aren't really helping me by showing me a picture of it on your phone.


----------



## HLN13 (Oct 24, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: Why would you ask a guy in the toys section whether we have a particular brand of shampoo that is marketed to women? No, you aren't really helping me by showing me a picture of it on your phone.


Maybe you were the first team member they found? I don’t really think this is a big deal, it happens to me all the time. Just search it in the Zebra or Target app, and if you’re having a hard time just ask for a Beauty TM to help.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: Why would you ask a guy in the toys section whether we have a particular brand of shampoo that is marketed to women? No, you aren't really helping me by showing me a picture of it on your phone.


I mean you can search it on the Zebra and find the aisle 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bullseye01 (Oct 24, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean you can search it on the Zebra and find the aisle 🤷‍♂️


That's me every day almost. I was in Toy purgatory Monday and Today. I usually look it up for them and then say, "Take a hike"...j/k


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bullseye01 said:


> That's me every day almost. I was in Toy purgatory Monday and Today. I usually look it up for them and then say, "Take a hike"...j/k


It could be worse, you could be in toy purgatory on the weekends (me).

What makes it worse is my shopping center shares a movie theater. Lots of teenagers on Fridays 🙃


----------



## Bullseye01 (Oct 24, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> It could be worse, you could be in toy purgatory on the weekends (me).
> 
> What makes it worse is my shopping center shares a movie theater. Lots of teenagers on Fridays 🙃


For me, it all depends on the Love notes my TL leaves. It gives assignments on who does what, some days I think she hates me, but really, I think she knows I will do it right. I am usually the midshift guy and so it isn't too bad, weekends included.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 24, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Maybe you were the first team member they found? I don’t really think this is a big deal, it happens to me all the time. Just search it in the Zebra or Target app, and if you’re having a hard time just ask for a Beauty TM to help.



Way other end of the store. Zebra wasn't working. And, I did walkie someone in beauty. Turns out we don't sell the product.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 24, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean you can search it on the Zebra and find the aisle 🤷‍♂️



Not when MyWork is down and we don't sell the product. I'm just irritated because 15 minutes before my shift ended I had one last repack box to finish and I got slammed with guest questions about areas I don't work in. The shampoo lady was just the last one. No, that repack did not get done.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> Not when MyWork is down and we don't sell the product. I'm just irritated because 15 minutes before my shift ended I had one last repack box to finish and I got slammed with guest questions about areas I don't work in. The shampoo lady was just the last one. No, that repack did not get done.


Yeah it sucks when myWork is down.

Just a handy tip for the future though, you can use the Target app on the Zebras to look up items and aisle locations. It’ll work even when myWork is down.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 24, 2018)

I think it's better to look things up on target.com than my work, the search engine is more accommodating with search terms.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 24, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I think it's better to look things up on target.com than my work, the search engine is more accommodating with search terms.


I agree. That’s probably because they have more employees working on the consumer Target app than the internal myWork app, haha


----------



## blitzsofttm (Oct 24, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> TTOG: Who the hell do you think you are to talk to me that way?  I come up to Guest Service desk at the start of my shift and the first thing I hear is 'this is why I hate doing returns at Target, they're so difficult'.  There's two team members behind the desk, one of whom is not trained for GS but can do simple returns, the other is a new GSA who started a week ago.  So I jump in, realizing that this is probably a difficult return and I'm the one with the most experience.  The first thing out of this woman's mouth is 'oh you won't be able to help me either'.  Then she follows it up with the comment 'It shouldn't take three people to do a return.'  My team members tell you that they're new and still learning GS, which should be this woman's cue to take it easy and allow me to help but instead she replies with 'well you guys always have someone new here'.  Bitch shut up you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.  She complains that it's taking a while to do the returns (she has like... 10 different packing slips for the orders, no organization whatsoever to them-- two items don't even have a receipt and weren't on her card).  The new GSA took the time to sort the items to the packing slips to organize this mess), then she complains that only one person should be handling the return when the new GSA jumps in to help.  Alright yes, I get your point, but don't complain that it's taking a while to do these returns when they're each on separate packing slips and you want separate receipts for each item.  It's gonna take a while.  Finally I get through your return, and you buy some more shoes.  You come back because a pair did not take Cartwheel.  I fix that for you, and you tell me to scratch off the old item (we highlight every return made anyways) which I already did.  Then you say to staple them together in a way that both receipts are visible, otherwise we (our GS team) won't know what we're doing.  Ma'am, our job has us looking at receipts all day, we'll be able to tell exactly what's going on when we see one.  Just leave.



Anyone remember this guest?  Well SHE RETURNED!!!  This time I was the only one behind the counter and helping her with her returns.  Of course she has several packing slips and wants them all done individually.  Of course I still don't know how to do my job well enough to know to highlight all returned items and staple my receipts together.  And of course she wants to know the refund for each individual item.  Not the store price, how much she actually paid with her Redcard discounts figured in.  I told her I couldn't do it because Redcard savings are figured out similar to how tax is, it's done at the end.  She also tells me that she hates doing returns with us because we cannot look up card information even though Kohl's can.  Apparently she's returning items for her daughter because her daughter doesn't want to do it herself, and she keeps threatening to tell her she's not going to do it anymore but her daughter doesn't listen.  She tells my GSA that we were using the stapler when he grabbed it to staple another guest's receipts together.  I tell her he'll give it back once he's done, he just needs it for a hot minute.  She has one item that's not on the packing slips and I tell her I can only return it through her license.  Of course it makes me do an exchange instead.  She tells me my hair is covering up my name tag, even though she states my name.  Obviously not well enough if you can read it.  Please leave and never come back, you're a terrible person to do returns with.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 24, 2018)

TTOG:  Remember, delivery.  It's not what you say, it's how you say it.  Between your actual words to me and how the conversation you were having on speakerphone went I can tell that you are simply a brusque person but damn it felt like you were barking orders at me.  The second your back was turned I ran simply because I couldn't deal with how you went about asking for information.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 24, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> . Apparently she's returning items for her daughter because her daughter doesn't want to do it herself, and she keeps threatening to tell her she's not going to do it anymore but her daughter doesn't listen.



Hmm, wonder where her daughter learned that “doesn’t listen” thing from...🙄😂


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 25, 2018)

TTO"G": I don't mean to be rude, but I'm going to go out on a limb, here, and say that your small business venture and business coach might perhaps not be quite so great if it requires you to hustle random strangers in Target stores to get in on...whatever it is. I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'.

Now GTFO.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 27, 2018)

TTOG: Even though the seasonal area is in transition, & after trying to search for your holiday gift wrap, and then offered to look at our regular gift wrap aisle, you proceeded to throw a tantrum afterwards, because it's not out yet...Happy holidays to you too. 😔


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 27, 2018)

TTOG: Once again, DON’T COME TO THE STORE UNTIL YOU GET AN EMAIL THAT YOUR ORDER IS READY FOR PICKUP

Thanks


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 27, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> TTOG: Even though the seasonal area is in transition, & after trying to search for your holiday gift wrap, and then offered to look at our regular gift wrap aisle, you proceeded to throw a tantrum afterwards, because it's not out yet...Happy holidays to you too. 😔


She would probably throw a tantrum that you said “Happy Holidays” and not “Merry Christmas”


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 27, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> She would probably throw a tantrum that you said “Happy Holidays” and not “Merry Christmas”


Or a tantrum over Target daring to sell stuff that says "Happy Xmas".


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 28, 2018)

TTOG:
I'm the only GS person tonight.
There are 2 people behind you.
I need to know how you want your refund since you said you didn't know if you had the card or it was a Visa gift card.
Please don't answer your phone.
Oh hell, you answered it.
Yup, go ahead, have a 4-minute conversation about what you're gonna wear to your son's football game tomorrow; I'll wait.
Oh, now there's 5 guests in line.
"Additional cashiers to Guest Services."
Oh right no one's trained in this.
Oh, you're not sure what time you're getting to the game? You think it might rain?

Oh right you remembered you're here in front of me. You want it all on a gift card. Sure.
Oh you're pretty sure you have one in your gigantic purse full of shit. Sure, I'll wait. 
7 guests in line now.
Oh you couldn't find it. You'll just take cash?

Fine. Bitch.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Oct 28, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG:
> I'm the only GS person tonight.
> There are 2 people behind you.
> I need to know how you want your refund since you said you didn't know if you had the card or it was a Visa gift card.
> ...



Sheesh. Pretty much here as well. I always feel bad when I go pick up reshop at GS when it's full of guests in line. And they give me the stare that I can't help them...😓

I'd help, but training is pretty much "non-existent" around here. And hours....well, yeah.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 28, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG:
> I'm the only GS person tonight.
> There are 2 people behind you.
> I need to know how you want your refund since you said you didn't know if you had the card or it was a Visa gift card.
> ...


That’s when I would’ve said “ma’am I would love to help you but there are guests behind you. I’ll be happy to help you when you’re ready, but until then, I’m going to help other guests”


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 28, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> Sheesh. Pretty much here as well. I always feel bad when I go pick up reshop at GS when it's full of guests in line. And they give me the stare that I can't help them...😓
> 
> I'd help, but training is pretty much "non-existent" around here. And hours....well, yeah.


I ended up giving myself a crash course in GS by stepping up to the counter when it was busy and no help was coming and the GSTM guided me through the process. Simple returns/exchanges are really easy to process, just wait for help when shit gets complicated. That's how I learned pretty much everything while I was there, just faking it until you make it!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 28, 2018)

i had a guest get pissed at me because a mobility cart wasn’t working.... she was doing it wrong. didn’t even apologize


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i had a guest get pissed at me because a mobility cart wasn’t working.... she was doing it wrong. didn’t even apologize


Civility is dead and it took courtesy along with it...🙄


----------



## V 42 (Oct 28, 2018)

TTOG: I'm new to how Target operates now, since it's been awhile since I've worked here...I hate how it operates now, just FYI, this End to End crap is awful and NO ONE in my store does reshops in the morning other than me, and no one bothers to sort anything in the reshop carts before tossing them into an aisle for me to deal with...and it was my first time doing this certain thing, and every guest I had was very lovely and patient with me...almost had a hiccup with one, since I apparently pressed a wrong button and had to call someone over to teach me to do what I'd been trying to do...so thank you all. Now if only the other TMs and the TLs were the same...


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s when I would’ve said “ma’am I would love to help you but there are guests behind you. I’ll be happy to help you when you’re ready, but until then, I’m going to help other guests”


I’ve been known to say “just let me know when you’re ready” and then step to the register to the right (or left) and say “next guest!”


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 29, 2018)

TTOG:  If you can seriously stand there and say that you have visited several stores looking for a particular type of shirt and haven't found it yet, then maybe you need to reconsider what is "acceptable" and "not acceptable".

Older woman, not pregnant, she was all belly.  When she touched her stomach while explaining why buying shirts is hard I seriously wondered if she has a massive tumor because she looked like she had a basketball under her shirt, it was that defined and large a lump.  She had on jeans with a nice embroidery of roses, pink and a darker pink with a bit of brown in the tint, and she wanted a shirt that matched one of those colors.  No shirt was right.  She didn't want button down, because button down fits all wrong around the stomach.  She didn't want a sweater weight weave because she would be too warm.  She didn't want one shirt in WF because the neck was too low.  She didn't want another shirt in WF because it wasn't long enough.  She didn't want any of the shirts I found in Ava & Viv because of not liking the fabric, not her style, just didn't strike her fancy, even when I told her that the X shirt would give more room in the stomach than an XL in the other brands while fitting about the same in the shoulders.  She tried on a plain long sleeve tee from AND and it was too tight for her stomach, which she predicted before she went in.  She wouldn't even look at the WWW shirts.  I found in our teeny Knox Rose section a shirt that was the answer to all her complaints - both colors, loose around the stomach, long sleeve, thin enough to not be hot, modest neckline - and she said "I'm an old woman, that youthful style would look ridiculous on me."  Knox Rose, youthful????  She had just remarked that another Knox Rose shirt that was the wrong size but cut similarly was pretty.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 29, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  If you can seriously stand there and say that you have visited several stores looking for a particular type of shirt and haven't found it yet, then maybe you need to reconsider what is "acceptable" and "not acceptable".
> 
> Older woman, not pregnant, she was all belly.  When she touched her stomach while explaining why buying shirts is hard I seriously wondered if she has a massive tumor because she looked like she had a basketball under her shirt, it was that defined and large a lump.  She had on jeans with a nice embroidery of roses, pink and a darker pink with a bit of brown in the tint, and she wanted a shirt that matched one of those colors.  No shirt was right.  She didn't want button down, because button down fits all wrong around the stomach.  She didn't want a sweater weight weave because she would be too warm.  She didn't want one shirt in WF because the neck was too low.  She didn't want another shirt in WF because it wasn't long enough.  She didn't want any of the shirts I found in Ava & Viv because of not liking the fabric, not her style, just didn't strike her fancy, even when I told her that the X shirt would give more room in the stomach than an XL in the other brands while fitting about the same in the shoulders.  She tried on a plain long sleeve tee from AND and it was too tight for her stomach, which she predicted before she went in.  She wouldn't even look at the WWW shirts.  I found in our teeny Knox Rose section a shirt that was the answer to all her complaints - both colors, loose around the stomach, long sleeve, thin enough to not be hot, modest neckline - and she said "I'm an old woman, that youthful style would look ridiculous on me."  Knox Rose, youthful????  She had just remarked that another Knox Rose shirt that was the wrong size but cut similarly was pretty.


Lol did you tell her there are these people called tailors that make clothes on demand just to suit the wearer perfectly?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2018)

Rare stress-free shift last night where I had no nasty guests and everyone was wonderful. Wish every night were like that.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 30, 2018)

TTOG: You are my hero.  Reusable bag, reasonable amount of items to go in it, second bag, second set of items, third bag, third set. Manufacturers coupons neatly stacked. Cartwheel ready. Red card ready. Super nice the whole time.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 30, 2018)

TTOG: I can appreciate that you want to teach your son a lesson and make him pick up all the toys he dumped on the floor. Thanks. But, honestly, when I tell you not to worry about it, I mean it. I'll do it. It's faster for me to grab items off the floor and put them in the right place then remove everything your child put back in the wrong place and then put everything back correctly. Your heart is in the right place though, so thank you.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 1, 2018)

TTOG:  Thank you for your encouragement today.  You have no idea how many times I have come close to breaking this week.  I feel the weight of the truck, the push, the zone, the MASSIVE VMGs, the new phone system, and all of you  (not to mention a closing team that constantly lets us down).  Thank you for telling me how nice my department looked even though all I can see is the areas I've yet to touch/fix.  The few minutes I talked to you today were golden.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 3, 2018)

TTOG: I'm sorry our store does not sell that Jo Jo Slime that you were looking for. I assure you that I've never seen it. I cannot find it in our app. I also cannot find it on the website at our store. We don't fucking have it. But, thanks for spending the next half hour in my section looking for it on your phone and glaring at me everytime I walked by with your Target Mom haircut.

TTotherOG: Thank you for your patience. Your nephew really likes dump trucks for some reason and you wanted to get him a Tonka one for his birthday. I told you that I knew I had a couple in the back but it would take me some time to find because we hadn't put any toys away for a few days. Well, it took a loooong time. But, I found the dump truck. Thanks for being so appreciative. I like helping nice guests.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 3, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry our store does not sell that Jo Jo Slime that you were looking for. I assure you that I've never seen it. I cannot find it in our app. I also cannot find it on the website at our store. We don't fucking have it. But, thanks for spending the next half hour in my section looking for it on your phone and glaring at me everytime I walked by with your Target Mom haircut.
> 
> TTotherOG: Thank you for your patience. Your nephew really likes dump trucks for some reason and you wanted to get him a Tonka one for his birthday. I told you that I knew I had a couple in the back but it would take me some time to find because we hadn't put any toys away for a few days. Well, it took a loooong time. But, I found the dump truck. Thanks for being so appreciative. I like helping nice guests.


Wait 'till you have a guest cry when you either can or can't find an item...


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 3, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> Wait 'till you have a guest cry when you either can or can't find an item...



Oh. I'm already used to crying. I work toys. Crying kids are everyday. I would never tell a guest that maybe I can find something in the back if they have a kid with them. An adult shopping for a kid's birthday who is really nice and polite, that I'm willing to do.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 4, 2018)

TTOMom: Thank you for stopping your son and telling him the register isn't a bank when he handed me a $100 bill and asked for 100 1s. May not seem like a big deal, but it's a good teaching moment.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOMom: Thank you for stopping your son and telling him the register isn't a bank when he handed me a $100 bill and asked for 100 1s. May not seem like a big deal, but it's a good teaching moment.


Um if the mom didn’t I would’ve lol


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 4, 2018)

How old was this kid that they had a $100 bill?


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 4, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> How old was this kid that they had a $100 bill?



Rich grandparents. Birthday money. I'd guess.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 4, 2018)

TTOG: When I say the GSTL will be just a minute because he's with a team member, I mean it. There was no reason to get mad. He wasn't just schmoozing with the TM, he was answering a question they had. 


Yes, so sorry he couldn't come within seconds of me flipping my light *Not*. He's only being pulled in about 80 different directions at once


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2018)

To that one kid who came up to my counter, slamming his hand down saying "Icee! NOW!":
I snapped the dome lid on & slammed it on the counter almost to the point of crumbling it. 
You made a grab for it but I pulled it back & said "Money! NOW!"
Your dad cracked up & said "She's got yer number, buddy" while you fussed & fumed waiting for Dad to pay.
Golden Rule, kid.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 4, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> To that one kid who came up to my counter, slamming his hand down saying "Icee! NOW!":
> I snapped the dome lid on & slammed it on the counter almost to the point of crumbling it.
> You made a grab for it but I pulled it back & said "Money! NOW!"
> Your dad cracked up & said "She's got yer number, buddy" while you fussed & fumed waiting for Dad to pay.
> Golden Rule, kid.


Score one for you and dad!


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Nov 5, 2018)

TTOG: It seems you love spot as much as we do at work (not), so sorry for disturbing you tonight, when we're closing 5 minutes til. You were still in the aisles and wandering around the store, with other TM's asking if you needed help, when the lights went down (not taking the hint) It had to take our AP to tell you to leave, and yet you made a scene. Sheesh.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 5, 2018)

psst: a latte with mocha sauce and whip is a mocha and you will be charged for a mocha. i _really_ love it when people come in and try to order drinks in “creative” ways so they don’t have to pay full price 🙄


----------



## Times Up (Nov 5, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> It had to take our AP to tell you to leave, and yet you made a scene. Sheesh.



Your AP is there at closing?  Ours bugs out by 9 pm, 8 on Sunday.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> psst: a latte with mocha sauce and whip is a mocha and you will be charged for a mocha. i _really_ love it when people come in and try to order drinks in “creative” ways so they don’t have to pay full price 🙄


Have you had kids HC add a,shot yet?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 5, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> To that one kid who came up to my counter, slamming his hand down saying "Icee! NOW!":
> I snapped the dome lid on & slammed it on the counter almost to the point of crumbling it.
> You made a grab for it but I pulled it back & said "Money! NOW!"
> Your dad cracked up & said "She's got yer number, buddy" while you fussed & fumed waiting for Dad to pay.
> Golden Rule, kid.


You made my day!😂😂😂


----------



## RightArm (Nov 5, 2018)

TTOG: I just spent almost 8 hours today in Accessories hell.   No way you couldn't tell that we were setting in there.  So why did you immediately dive in and start throwing handbags around and messing up my sets?  Could you have at least let me LEAVE before you crapped on all my hard work?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> psst: a latte with mocha sauce and whip is a mocha and you will be charged for a mocha. i _really_ love it when people come in and try to order drinks in “creative” ways so they don’t have to pay full price 🙄





Yetive said:


> Have you had kids HC add a,shot yet?


Oh, I LOVE this game!
A barista buddy at another store calls this 'confuse the barista' & she plays like a pro.
Had a girl order a grande latte with chai syrup added because it was 'cheaper' than a double dirty chai; buddy charged her the regular price & the girl ranted that 'that's not how they charge it at XX SB'!


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 6, 2018)

TTOG: Thank you for telling your son to put that item back where they got it from after they threw it on a random shelf. You didn’t have to do that. You’re raising him right. Have you worked in retail before by any chance?


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 7, 2018)

TTOG: No ma'am, it looks like that particular item is out of stock.  Yes I know there's a BOGO going on with it right now and you're after the deal.  No, we don't have any on the way.  No, I cannot order any in for you.  We can place an online order and have it shipped to your house.  You would rather have it shipped to the store?  Well my inventory tells me we have two on hand so it'll try to pull that one from our store's inventory, and when the TM can't find it they'll say they can't fulfill the order and it'll be cancelled.  Yes we can ship this one to your house instead and have the other one picked up in store.  No, I cannot let you walk out of the store with this item.  Why?  Because it hasn't been processed.  No, my team cannot skip the other OPUs they have to pick to do yours.  Yes I understand it's not your fault we don't have the item in stock, but it's not my fault, nor the store's fault either.  Oh, you don't want them anymore?  Okay just leave them here and I'll put them in reshop.  Have a great day ma'am.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Nov 7, 2018)

Not a too that guest, but more or so to those companies that send people to Target to repair and help with devices. Theres not much that we could do. It makes us look bad when you tell our guests that we help them fix something and then we cant. Then we get upset people. Doesn't end to well


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 7, 2018)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Not a too that guest, but more or so to those companies that send people to Target to repair and help with devices. Theres not much that we could do. It makes us look bad when you tell our guests that we help them fix something and then we cant. Then we get upset people. Doesn't end to well


I’m gonna @ other stores GSs who send guests to our store telling them we can do things we can’t


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 7, 2018)

To all those guests:  Please do not wait until the last minute to get your ugly Christmas sweater.  You know you are going to be invited to an ugly Christmas sweater party at least once before Christmas.  Plan for it.  Buy early.  I'm as disappointed as you when you come in two weeks before Christmas and can't find a single sweater, because your holiday cheer is rubbing off on me and I want to get you that sweater but I can't.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2018)

Same for the family of 7 looking for matching jammies.


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 10, 2018)

TTOG thank you for stealing one of our 3 electric cars. Hope you got to wherever you needed to go.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 10, 2018)

TTOG: I really appreciate your patience when one of your items was a recall item and needed a supervisor to clear it. 

Getting a hold of a GSTL/A is almost always difficult with how busy and large the store is. The fact you were also empathetic of the situation because you used to work in retail made my day even better. It’s nice knowing every now and then I’m treated equally. Thank you for that.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wolfman said:


> TTOG thank you for stealing one of our 3 electric cars. Hope you got to wherever you needed to go.


The Highway to Hell presumably...😂


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 11, 2018)

TTOImpatientBitch: You think I'm slow? Well guess what I'm too fucking busy to care. I had a few guests that had some issues that couldn't be helped, *that's why* I was slow. Oh, also it's SUNDAY with no football game for our team. 

Besides, you didn't have to wait while I was helping the guest with their EBT issue. Ugh, I hate people.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 11, 2018)

Two those two fucking Target dads in their four kids in sporting goods. My flat full of scooters isn't there for you assholes to lean on and sip your coffee while chatting. It isn't their for your kids to climb on. When I say excuse me in a very loud voice, you need to move go hold your conversation elsewhere. It doesn't mean move one foot away and continue on. Couldn't help but overhear your conversation. Sucks one of you lost his job. Target is hiring, but not inconsiderate gits like you.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 15, 2018)

TTOG: I wish you didn't snap at me because I didn't know how to use the electric car so your elderly parent or grandparent could move around in the store without walking. You must really have no patience if you demanded somebody right away. Thankfully, I was going on my break, otherwise I would have made a snarky comment back at you.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 15, 2018)

15 Sec. Remain said:


> TTOG: It seems you love spot as much as we do at work (not), so sorry for disturbing you tonight, when we're closing 5 minutes til. You were still in the aisles and wandering around the store, with other TM's asking if you needed help, when the lights went down (not taking the hint) It had to take our AP to tell you to leave, and yet you made a scene. Sheesh.


There is one lady who likes to do this all the time at our store. She'll come in an hour or two before we close, wander around the store, and then come to the register to check-out, only to ask if she can price-match some items to Amazon or Walmart, without any proof that they have the same item for less. She does this I'm guessing because she's egotistical and likes to force us to stay later. When a GSTL denies her, she'll make a scene and play the victim. I wish that we could ban her from the store, but I don't think AP can do that.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hope4Future said:


> There is one lady who likes to do this all the time at our store. She'll come in an hour or two before we close, wander around the store, and then come to the register to check-out, only to ask if she can price-match some items to Amazon or Walmart, without any proof that they have the same item for less. She does this I'm guessing because she's egotistical and likes to force us to stay later. When a GSTL denies her, she'll make a scene and play the victim. I wish that we could ban her from the store, but I don't think AP can do that.


She might think that if she asks for a price match at the last minute that no one will take the time to check and just give it to her. We used to get all kind of scammers at the last minute -especially purchasing high ticket items with hot credit cards- years ago at another retailer. Some people will try anything but you would think that lady would give up after several failures...🙄


----------



## V 42 (Nov 16, 2018)

TTOG: Can't give details because it'd be too easy to give myself away, but what a _dick_.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2018)

That covers quite a few at my store.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 16, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> That covers quite a few at my store.


I've actually gotten very lucky and only had a couple like that  This was about someone being a dick to someone else, I just witnessed it.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 16, 2018)

TTOG: I believed you when you said you were a cancer survivor and had gone through chemo and radiation.  Flashing me your tit to show me where your port was was entirely unnecessary.


----------



## NKG (Nov 16, 2018)

Ttog-

Pop quiz:

If you can't find something do you-

A) Find a Target Team Member
B) Tell the cashier when they ask "Did you find everything?" (Hate this question but cashier's ask it) 
C) Say nothing and write a survey about it

If you picked "C" then you would have known that I have an whole end cap dedicated to said product you couldn't find.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 17, 2018)

TTOG: Thanks for your kind words earlier today. You said “I asked for help, and these 2 ladies were very rude and unhelpful. You were the complete opposite”.

1. I agree, those ladies are not very helpful.

2. Comments like that make me feel like all my hard work is worth it, and I love it when guests show their appreciation. Thanks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 17, 2018)

I love how some guests you can offer the world and they’ll still think you’re unhelpful but some you show them where the bathroom is and they’ll be like “wow you’re so helpful omg thanks”


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 17, 2018)

As much as I like the positive feedback, there’s a line sometimes. Asking to speak to a manager to compliment me is a little embarrassing, lol. I appreciate it though.


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Nov 17, 2018)

Keeping the positive feels going-

TTOTM in Softlines - Thank you for coming over right away from the other side of the store assisting with the guest & even showing me how to find said Softlines item, but in another size using the DPCI. Something new I've learned. Cheers!


Edit: oops. This is the guest thread.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2018)

TTOG thanks for the hug.  Toddler hugs are the best.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Nov 18, 2018)

Yetive said:


> TTOG thanks for the hug.  Toddler hugs are the best.


And then the parent apologizes that their toddler ran up and hugged you out of nowhere! And I’m always like “oh my gosh No THANK YOU.”


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 18, 2018)

Yetive said:


> TTOG thanks for the hug.  Toddler hugs are the best.





idkwhattodo said:


> And then the parent apologizes that their toddler ran up and hugged you out of nowhere! And I’m always like “oh my gosh No THANK YOU.”


I had a mom and toddler shopping in shoes while I was pushing and the lil girl put all her shoes back in the right place unprompted and then ran up and gave me a hug and it made my entire MONTH. That alone cancels out so much of the bad feels from the way the rest of my guests act in the department. 🐣


----------



## YoNanas (Nov 18, 2018)

TTOG: Why do you stink like piss and stale cigarette smoke? At least take a shower or at least grab cologne before you come in the store. And you're not even homeless. Don't expect me to help you when you stink from a mile away and I'm sensitive to those odors.


----------



## YoNanas (Nov 18, 2018)

Hope4Future said:


> There is one lady who likes to do this all the time at our store. She'll come in an hour or two before we close, wander around the store, and then come to the register to check-out, only to ask if she can price-match some items to Amazon or Walmart, without any proof that they have the same item for less. She does this I'm guessing because she's egotistical and likes to force us to stay later. When a GSTL denies her, she'll make a scene and play the victim. I wish that we could ban her from the store, but I don't think AP can do that.


AP should get her identification or get the cops in and then they can find out who she is and maybe get an order of protection?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 18, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> AP should get her identification or get the cops in and then they can find out who she is and maybe get an order of protection?


hey calling AP unnecessarily is my thing back off 
🙂


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 18, 2018)

Yetive said:


> TTOG thanks for the hug.  Toddler hugs are the best.



That is unless you are male and they run up on you for the hug, slamming the top of their head directly into your crotch.
I ran a daycare for a while and learned to twist away when a kiddo came running up for a hug after having that happen.
Also stopped wearing dangly earrings after babies ripped mine out a couple of times.


----------



## hardlinesIA (Nov 19, 2018)

TTOG: we now have several trash stations in eye catching red (now that the store isn't so soaked in the red theme) STOP leaving your slobbered on SB cups all over my store! I'm not your busboy.


----------



## SNS12345 (Nov 19, 2018)

TTOG who asked to speak to a manager when we myself and four other TMs told you that we didn't carry an item you had. We were all nice to you, and apologized for not having the item but still you wanted to see a manager because us lowly TMs can't possibly know whether we carry an item or not. I guarantee we know better than the STL who just sits on her ass in her office all day. I'm glad we didn't carry the item you wanted, and I'm pleased that the STL just told you the same thing we did. Just take a chill pill next time lady. We can't pull items out of our ass no matter how bad you want it.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 19, 2018)

TTOG: Way to be an ass...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 20, 2018)

TTOG:
Yes, this is where you pick up an order. The gigantic letters behind me that say "Order Pickup" (which you read out loud before asking) are not for decoration.
Yes, I need to see your ID. The email you're showing me on your Samsung Galaxy S3 with a super cracked screen clearly says you need to show me your ID.
Oh, it's a gigantic order. And you knew what it was. And you didn't bring a cart? Sure, let me go get you a cart.
You'd like to verify I have every single f'ing item in your 38-item order? By all means, take everything out the f'ing bags and put them on the counter and start counting your items.
Have fun, I'm going to step over to this other register and help the 12 guests in line behind you now, since I can't have backup.

(yells at me from across the counter): "IT SAYS I'M SUPPOSED TO GET A GIFT CARD! GIVE ME MY GIFT CARD! IT'S NOT IN HERE!"
(Guest in line yells at him): "It gets e-mailed to you!"

TTOneOtherG: Thank you for helping me ridicule this asshat!


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 20, 2018)

To be fair, we've got some new flex people.  Mistakes happen.  I prefer that they check order before I swipe.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 20, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> To be fair, we've got some new flex people.  Mistakes happen.  I prefer that they check order before I swipe.


Totally. But don't yell at me for your gift card, old man!

Yeah some of our Flex peeps aren't disposing of the shipping slip and they are throwing it in the bag, and some people have tried to make returns with it, which doesn't work. Only slips from items shipped to the guest directly work. No one's training Flex properly.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah after being burned a few times by the lack of ability to do same day OPU returns, my store now requires us to have all guests verify items. Quantity, size, color, and make sure no damage.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> and make sure no damage.



I know this is totally unrealistic, but it would be nice, sometimes, to have the ability (like Shipt folks) to communicate with guests if they're ok with a slightly different color (eg. dark gray vs light gray in women's gloves) or if they'r OK with a damaged package (if we only have damaged packages). There are times when I've found the only remaining item in packaging that's totally wrecked. From what I can see the item inside is fine, but some guests just won't go for it.


----------



## Dog (Nov 20, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah after being burned a few times by the lack of ability to do same day OPU returns, my store now requires us to have all guests verify items. Quantity, size, color, and make sure no damage.


You can do same day returns now if you print out a receipt from mygo using a hip printer because it generates a VCD but it’s a hassle


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 21, 2018)

Dog said:


> You can do same day returns now if you print out a receipt from mygo using a hip printer because it generates a VCD but it’s a hassle


Yeah but we haven't bought the receipt paper for the Zebra (we lost our ETL-GE right as Q4 started and they sent the memo about the changes, so it's all a clusterfuck at the front end now). 

In lieu of this, give it like 20 minutes and do an advanced search in myGo for their order (full name or the full order #) and click their name (it'll be red next to them instead of green) and then click I think "order notes" or whatever option is at the bottom. It'll give you a barcode and a VCD and you can scan that barcode with POS and that's the VCD it'll ask for.


----------



## Dog (Nov 21, 2018)

You can just use a partially used roll of receipt paper from a register that’s what I do 😂


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 21, 2018)

the guest's email receipt will also have a receipt and vcd number so you don't even need to print out the receipt, just have them pull it up in their email


----------



## NKG (Nov 21, 2018)

Ttog-

Had a guest complain that we had no salads on the floor (kinda light because of the recall) I looked at her to make sure she was serious...and she was. I was like "Did you hear about the romaine lettuce recall?" Of course she hadn't 💁‍♀️ Then went on about how other retailers didn't have any either. This should have been a huge clue...but whatever.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2018)

They're so cute when they're clueless


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 21, 2018)

Dog said:


> You can just use a partially used roll of receipt paper from a register that’s what I do 😂


Really?? Oooh I'm gonna try that tomorrow!


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 21, 2018)

Every actual grocery store I went to today had signs up all over their produce department stating that due to the CDC recall, all products containing romaine were unavailable until further notice.  Some variation in wording that made it obvious that each individual store's manager came up with it, rather than it being a downloaded file from CDC. I didn't go near the produce section at my T to see if we had anything similar.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 22, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Every actual grocery store I went to today had signs up all over their produce department stating that due to the CDC recall, all products containing romaine were unavailable until further notice.  Some variation in wording that made it obvious that each individual store's manager came up with it, rather than it being a downloaded file from CDC. I didn't go near the produce section at my T to see if we had anything similar.


I didn’t see any at my store. Seems like public health laws would require posting recall notices, but maybe it varies by state.


----------



## NKG (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I didn’t see any at my store. Seems like public health laws would require posting recall notices, but maybe it varies by state.



I read work bench and it said nothing about a sign


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I didn’t see any at my store. Seems like public health laws would require posting recall notices, but maybe it varies by state.


No sign at my store yesterday. But the spinach and other bagged salads were all spread out to make that section look full.


----------



## LearningTree (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I didn’t see any at my store. Seems like public health laws would require posting recall notices, but maybe it varies by state.



The law just states we have to have the information available, which we do online. On any given day there are many recall notices in affect. Stores can barely put up the correct signing for pricing. No way in hell I'd trust them to put up the correct recall notices. Not to mention there's no good place to post all of that information in-store.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 24, 2018)

A guest comes up to the counter with the back piece of those threshold fuzzy blankets, the piece with the barcode on it.  "I bought this last week and I'd like to match it to the sale price for this week."
"If it's part of our doorbuster deal then I cannot.  Let me check that for you."  I flip through our ad and lo and behold, it's a doorbuster.  "It's part of our Doorbuster, so I can't match it."
"Then I want to return it and rebuy it for that price."
"I can't return an item that's not here an-"
"Then I'll bring it back and return and rebuy it then."
"Even if you do that I'll have to have you grab one off of the floor.  I cannot resell this one to you for our Doorbuster price."
"Well that's stupid."  And she walks away.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 24, 2018)

TTOG: You can use words, you know. I may not get paid very much, but they're able to afford human beings here and we have word comprehension abilities.

Me: "Next Guest, how can I help you?"
Guest: <throws shit on counter>
<sticks card in CC machine>
Me: "Are we returning?"
G: "Yes."
M: "Oh, okay, do you have the receipt?" (I know you don't but we're going through this bc screw you, we're gonna use a little bit of the English language to get you to tell me what you want)
G: "I have the card."
M: (condescendingly) "I see, let me get the register in that mode. Go ahead and insert your card, or swipe if it doesn't have a chip."


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 26, 2018)

TTOG: Thanks for breaking the climbing Santa in seasonal because we wouldn't give you 40% off on him. Yes, the sign says 40% off below him. You failed to read it as "Christmas TREES"...

(Later during zone/returns, I unplugged Santa so we didn't have to hear his music for an hour, or the clicking noise he makes when he can't go up or down.)


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh, I have another...

To those two guests...

I am sincerely sorry things were in the wrong place and/or mis-signed. I have no control over what inbound team does, or if team members can't tell the difference between Ninja blenders and put them everywhere. I can't give you a giftcard for the more expensive blender, and if something was in the wrong spot, I can't honor that price. I'm just a seasonal TM...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 26, 2018)

TThose2Guests:
Thanks for waiting until 6 minutes before the store closes to return a basket full of shit (#1) and a pile of clothes with no tags that smell like a Marlboro factory.
Not like I already closed my D-Cart for the night or anything.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 26, 2018)

Ugh.
TTOG: If you cared that much about your (frozen) pizza losing its toppings l, then you should've put it barcode up, so I could just hit it with the gun.
Secondly, you bought two gallons of milk. I scanned them and set them on top of the counter for you to grab. I really don't know what happened next, but next thing I know, one of the milks falls toward me, lands on my mat and explodes.

Part of the reason I put them up on the counter was so you could take them right away .

That was an awesome way to spend the last 10 minutes of my shift. *Not*


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 27, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> To be fair, we've got some new flex people.  Mistakes happen.  I prefer that they check order before I swipe.


I personally take out everything to make sure the items are there and are in good condition.


----------



## Marcellow (Nov 27, 2018)

TTOG: Holy shit, your breath smelled like you haven’t brushed your teeth in a week! And you were throwing a fit over the guest in front of you because they had 5 WIC checks and those take a while to do. I’m sorry for the experience but there’s no need to yell at me or the cashier handling the transaction. If you’re in such a hurry, self checkout is available but I can’t open more lanes to get you out faster. And you can clean your stuff off the belt yourself and put it back in a cart, if you wanted me to do it then ASK! I could have but with you being an absolute monster, I didn’t bother and had no issues calling the LOD over when you wanted to speak someone higher.

They didn’t believe you when you put words in my mouth about how I was supposedly rude though so nice try! Thanks for throwing blueberries around and leaving 2 bags behind.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 27, 2018)

Marcellow said:


> Thanks for throwing blueberries around


Food fite!!!!


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 28, 2018)

TTOG: I'm sorry that the Funko toy was street-dated and it can't be sold until a future date. We don't control street dates, and it doesn't matter if other Target stores are already selling the same item. No, we can't put the toy on hold for you. I will gladly call a manager for you. I do apologize for the inconvenience and the fact that it was on the sales floor to begin with. 

TTotherG: I do apologize that we are not price-matching to Target.com this week. I can understand your disgust and frustration and I hope that if you are not coming back to Target, you can find the toys and other items you need at another store.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 28, 2018)

Hope4Future said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry that the Funko toy was street-dated and it can't be sold until a future date. We don't control street dates, and it doesn't matter if other Target stores are already selling the same item. No, we can't put the toy on hold for you. I will gladly call a manager for you. I do apologize for the inconvenience and the fact that it was on the sales floor to begin with.
> 
> TTotherG: I do apologize that we are not price-matching to Target.com this week. I can understand your disgust and frustration and I hope that if you are not coming back to Target, you can find the toys and other items you need at another store.


Why aren’t you price matching t.com? I’ve been matching for guests at the register as long as they can scan the item with their app and show me the .com price. Why would you make them order it just so they can wait for it to be picked and then they have to wait in line at GS to pick it up?


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 28, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Why aren’t you price matching t.com? I’ve been matching for guests at the register as long as they can scan the item with their app and show me the .com price. Why would you make them order it just so they can wait for it to be picked and then they have to wait in line at GS to pick it up?


I'm not really sure myself of that to be honest, I am just doing what my GSTLs are telling me. I don't really understand the policy myself, but if our ETLs/STL is telling us to do this, I am not going to question them on it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 28, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Why aren’t you price matching t.com? I’ve been matching for guests at the register as long as they can scan the item with their app and show me the .com price. Why would you make them order it just so they can wait for it to be picked and then they have to wait in line at GS to pick it up?


Because holiday exemptions prevented us from matching to T.com from Thanksgiving day until that Sunday.  And during Cyber Week (which ends this coming Saturday) we can match to T.com but not to competitor's prices.  I assume that either Hope's post is related to events from the weekend or that her leaders are mis-informed.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 28, 2018)

Huh. We were told that the only place we will price match this week is target.com. I asked about that and the GSTL said that was the only exception.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 28, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Huh. We were told that the only place we will price match this week is target.com. I asked about that and the GSTL said that was the only exception.



This is us as well.


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 29, 2018)

If you want to grab things and pack, why not use self checkout?


----------



## LUR99 (Nov 29, 2018)

We are price matching this week to .com. Lots of guests were willing to place an online order and pick up instore but we offer to price match at the lanes and at GS. Our ship team and the service desk are drowning. We don't need any more online orders lol.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 30, 2018)

TTOG:  You seem to be a very nice gentleman so I am pretty sure you were referring to me having a walkie, a zebra and a zebra printer all hanging from my belt, but when you came back looking for me to say thanks, saying "I recognize those hips!" to a woman who is of the 'more to love' size does cause a bit of a whimper.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 1, 2018)

TTOG: Stop fumbling for the barcode for OPU.
Just give me your ID.
I don't need the barcode at this point. You've been attempting to login to your account for 4 minutes now. Let me move the line.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 1, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: Stop fumbling for the barcode for OPU.
> Just give me your ID.
> I don't need the barcode at this point. You've been attempting to login to your account for 4 minutes now. Let me move the line.


"all I need is your ID"
"one sec I have the email somewhere"
"I just need your ID"
*repeat for 5 minutes*


----------



## raygelbagel (Dec 3, 2018)

TTOG:
I'm sorry the shelf tag was 44.99 and our system was 99.99. I'm sorry I misheard you/forgot the picture of the tag you showed me and put in 49.99 instead when changing the price for you. I'm sorry my TL couldn't give you a discount for the 'work' of going to take a picture of the tag to show me. There's shit we can do outside of adjusting the price because it's such a huge difference from our system. There's no need to say we're 'literally raping' you. There's no need to yell at me and make me cry. I'm just seasonal. Take your over 50% off fancy alcohol and go. Please.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 3, 2018)

"Excuse me, do you have any more of this Daiya shredded cheese in stock?"

"Not sure, let's check!" -boops the barcode with a device- "Oh, I'm sorry we don't at the moment."

*le heavy sigh *"Ooooookayyy..."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 3, 2018)

TTGOz said:


> "Excuse me, do you have any more of this Daiya shredded cheese in stock?"
> 
> "Not sure, let's check!" -boops the barcode with a device- "Oh, I'm sorry we don't at the moment."
> 
> *le heavy sigh *"Ooooookayyy..."


bonus points if they say "this is why target is going to go out of business" or "this is why I shop at amazon"


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah well Amazon is cancer so


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 3, 2018)

But Amazon pays $15 an hour, as opposed to our $12 an hour.

At least according to the graffiti on the "we're hiring" signs in the women's bathroom.

TTOG: I totally feel you. The bread aisle is empty. The rest of the store is trashed. When are we getting more groceries? I honestly don't know. I wish I did. But even if we did have product we couldn't put it on the floor because Target has prioritized shipping items from the store to guests over serving guests in the store. It's how we manage to have stores at all. Or something. And when the neighboring district starts having issues with SFS they shut down and send all orders to our store, and conscript all but a couple of sales floor people (and ETLs) to work on SFS, so there's literally nobody to put product on the shelves even if we had it. 

So, I'm sorry. Really I am. I wish I could fix it.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 4, 2018)

TTOG: I had no idea the transaction before you was going to take as long as it did, but I don't feel bad that you stood in line waiting for the 20+ minutes it took to complete the order and then get the coupon/gift card mixup sorted with the help of the GSTL  because you completely did that to yourself.

You saw everything that was happening, you saw that I/we were having trouble figuring things out and yet you stood there whining. On top of that, when I flipped my light for help and the GSTL didn't appear within 2 minutes, you started yelling at him when he was finally able to make his way to my lane.

Lady, you could've moved like, a century ago. Why didn't you? You had a really easy order, it wouldn't have been hard to pack up and just move. There was no reason that you *had to* wait because you "committed" yourself to my line.  God it's going to be a nightmare if people are going to be this stupid every day.


----------



## Switch23 (Dec 4, 2018)

TTOG: Go fuck yourself


----------



## blitzsofttm (Dec 6, 2018)

"You give $5.00 gift cards for price discrepancies right?"

... You're changing your price by $0.20 cents.  No you're not getting a gift card GTFO


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2018)

TTOG: Yes, I know you which cup you were looking for & it's still weeks before Christmas but it was VERY popular & sold out quickly. 
No, we can't order any more & yes, it undoubtedly ruined your daughter's Christmas but I am NOT calling every other store to find one; I am busy helping guests who are shopping in MY store here & now.
I'm funny that way.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 8, 2018)

TTOG: No, that stroller wasn’t opened and taped shut. No, we don’t take returned open merchandise  and put duct tape over it and resell it. That’s just the manufacturer’s messy way of packing it. Sure, I can go to the backroom and bring out another one. Oh, you’re going to take the one that was on the floor anyway? Thanks for wasting several minutes of my time.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 8, 2018)

Wait. What? Duct tape???


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 8, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Wait. What? Duct tape???


Not duct tape, my bad. Clear shipping tape. It wasn’t the cleanest looking packaging, so I guess I understand the guest wanting to look at another one. But he was accusing us of taking an opened item and taping it shut.


----------



## unknown (Dec 9, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> "You give $5.00 gift cards for price discrepancies right?"
> 
> ... You're changing your price by $0.20 cents.  No you're not getting a gift card GTFO



My ETL Log said this was some scam going around.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Dec 9, 2018)

TTOG I have every single day: just because a target ad pops up when you search something on google doesn’t mean target sells it and it definitely doesn’t mean I have it in my store.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatAPguy said:


> TTOG I have every single day: just because a target ad pops up when you search something on google doesn’t mean target sells it and it definitely doesn’t mean I have it in my store.


"But... but... Google says you have it, I saw it on my phone!" 😑


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 11, 2018)

TTOG (during my 8 hours of cashiering on Sunday that drained my soul): 

I am sorry we didn't get the coupon for $20 off baby items because you didn't tell me until AFTER I had finished the transaction. You have 3 options: take the diapers and leave; wait for my supervisor to come over so I can give you the refund; or let me return them. Yelling at me about how your baby needs to go home RIGHT NOW and you "don't have time for this" will not make the GSTL come faster or fix any problems. You can take the stuff and go. Oh, here's the GSTL. Please stop yelling at us.


----------



## LearningTree (Dec 11, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> "You give $5.00 gift cards for price discrepancies right?"
> 
> ... You're changing your price by $0.20 cents.  No you're not getting a gift card GTFO





unknown said:


> My ETL Log said this was some scam going around.



In some states retailers are required to give a "bounty" when there are price discrepancies. Sounds like you have a scammer that heard about it in one state and is trying to trick you into doing the same.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 11, 2018)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG (during my 8 hours of cashiering on Sunday that drained my soul):
> 
> I am sorry we didn't get the coupon for $20 off baby items because you didn't tell me until AFTER I had finished the transaction. You have 3 options: take the diapers and leave; wait for my supervisor to come over so I can give you the refund; or let me return them. Yelling at me about how your baby needs to go home RIGHT NOW and you "don't have time for this" will not make the GSTL come faster or fix any problems. You can take the stuff and go. Oh, here's the GSTL. Please stop yelling at us.


Funny how the people that always “don’t have time for this” are always the ones that will hold up the line or make a big stink about something small. If you truly were too busy then you would have just left lol


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 11, 2018)

ToThatOneGuest: Target.com said we had limited stock, so you came assuming that we had it in stock anyway? I’m sorry I couldn’t make that baby doll appear out of nowhere. I know this is guest service, but I can’t make magic happen as much as you’d like to believe I can. 

Also, no I will not take a look in the backroom to be sure. There is no location and it is 10:45. We close in 15 minutes and I have six carts of reshop and defectives to sort. I cannot assist you any further and I have stuff to do. 

Oh, you want my name? Here you go and make sure when you complain you specifically mention I was not willing to search through two floors of a backroom for something we do not have for you. We could all use a good laugh when that myGuest comment comes in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2018)

I had one of those "Search in the back.  Last time the guy also said you didn't have it but he looked in the back and found it."  I flat out said that there was no back room location and therefore there was no place that could be searched for it.  She wasn't happy but she shut up.  If she had pushed, I'd have said the back room ran the entire length of the building plus a few dozen feet deep and it would take days when the computer flat out said there was no location at all.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 12, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Funny how the people that always “don’t have time for this” are always the ones that will hold up the line or make a big stink about something small. If you truly were too busy then you would have just left lol



EXACTLY THIS. The hilarious thing was, this lady had two other adults with her and the kid was with one of them. Didn't seem too upset to me...sigh.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 12, 2018)

TTOG: I told you the bike was too big for the kid. You bought it anyway because you wanted one already assembled, instead of one the kid could actually ride. Yes the kids parents could buy training wheels and put them on. Great job being generous jerks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> TTOG: I told you the bike was too big for the kid. You bought it anyway because you wanted one already assembled, instead of one the kid could actually ride. Yes the kids parents could buy training wheels and put them on. Great job being generous jerks.


Training wheels won't change that their foot will get tangled up every time they try to get off the bike because the bar is higher than a person can lift their foot sideways and they fall a lot.

Edit:  Which will not be a lot of fun when they have to stop and try to stay upright because a car is moving in the parking lot.


----------



## Greenie (Dec 13, 2018)

TTOG: I’m clearly not working. I’m not in red and khaki. I have no equipment. I’m shopping. My cart is not a reshop cart for you to look into and pull something out of while I’m scanning something for freaking Cartwheel. 

“Excuse me, that’s mine.”
I want to buy it. 
“So do I. That’s why it’s in MY cart”
You work here though. 
“Yes, I do. But not today. I’m shopping.”
Oh. I thought you were putting this stuff out. 
WTF.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 13, 2018)

TTOG: Did you really think I didn’t notice all of the other items you didn’t scan in your cart below the Gerber baby foods, which were the only items you scanned? You were already sketchy to put the bags immediately in your cart and only scan the items inside the cart with a hand scanner without removing them to the bagging station.

“Oho, I’m sorry! I didn’t notice that.”

(Yeah well I noticed that) Are you going to be getting those sketch books and colored pencils at the very bottom? 

“Oh man, I just toss a lot of stuff in here without realzing it.”

I know what you’re doing, asshole. It’s very telling when you returned the $26.99 red sweater and $34.99 red swimsuit. I couldn’t care less your baby was sitting in the cart, you’re not getting away with stealing over $70.00 worth of merchandises. Have fun dealing with AP next time you try doing self-checkout and pulling that shit again.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 13, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I’m clearly not working. I’m not in red and khaki. I have no equipment. I’m shopping. My cart is not a reshop cart for you to look into and pull something out of while I’m scanning something for freaking Cartwheel.
> 
> “Excuse me, that’s mine.”
> I want to buy it.
> ...


I had that once. I was wearing a green shirt and dark pants and some guy walked up and asked for help. Seriously, how do you interpret green as on the clock?


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 13, 2018)

*phone rings, I answer* 
Guest: “hi I bought something a couple days ago and now it’s on sale, can I get an adjustment?”
Me: “of course, did you have your receipt?”
Guest: “yes I do”
Me: “perfect, come in whenever you can as long as the sale is still going on with your receipt, you don’t have to bring the item and we’ll just adjust that for you” 
Guest: “I have to come in?”
Me: “uhh yes?”
Guest: “you can’t do it over the phone?”
Me: “no I can’t do a transaction over the phone.”
Guest: *sigh* “fine”


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 13, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *phone rings, I answer*
> Guest: “hi I bought something a couple days ago and now it’s on sale, can I get an adjustment?”
> Me: “of course, did you have your receipt?”
> Guest: “yes I do”
> ...



big ol' *LE SIGH*

People make me laugh when they do that.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 13, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOG: I’m clearly not working. I’m not in red and khaki. I have no equipment. I’m shopping. My cart is not a reshop cart for you to look into and pull something out of while I’m scanning something for freaking Cartwheel.
> 
> “Excuse me, that’s mine.”
> I want to buy it.
> ...




I love the opposite, when they dump the reshop out of my cart into the towels in middle, and I come back from answering a call/backing up/break/whatever, and my cart is gone...

OR when they try to take a 3 tier.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2018)

Lol at the guest today who said she wanted $70 worth of photos free. Apparently they were good enough quality to keep but bad enough quality to want them free. Lol nope. She said “you all always do it for me” like lady you just incriminated yourself right there, we’re not gonna let you walk out with free products anymore. She banks on the whole “oh well if you’re gonna just throw them out...”

She huffed out when she couldn’t get them free.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 14, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol at the guest today who said she wanted $70 worth of photos free. Apparently they were good enough quality to keep but bad enough quality to want them free. Lol nope. She said “you all always do it for me” like lady you just incriminated yourself right there, we’re not gonna let you walk out with free products anymore. She banks on the whole “oh well if you’re gonna just throw them out...”
> 
> She huffed out when she couldn’t get them free.


We had a regular that did this. She’d order a bunch ask to see them first and then claim only ten were good quality, but she’d order well over 100 every time. She’d mix them all back together, so it was too much of a hassle to pull the good ones back out. 

Anyway, I assisted her back when I first started at guest service. I helped her order on the kiosk. My GSTL at the time rang her up because he knew her game and she didn’t want to pay for 90% of them. She went off on me about how I was clueless, no help, and everything was my fault. I have honestly never seen that GSTL get so mad. He told her it was a “self service kiosk” and any help I gave her was just to be nice. Told her never to disrespect me ever again. It was so strange to me, but also amazing. I have not seen her since then though! I forgot all about this story until just now. I miss that GSTL.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 15, 2018)

TTOG:  You didn't have to be snotty about the price labels being missing on an area I just set...geez, give a body time to finish the POG...so sorry the TM practically next to you was able to whip out a zebra and tell you the price immediately because all you cared about was the fact that OMG you HAD to ask.  -_-


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 15, 2018)

TTOG: Don't just toss a gift card at me without saying a word, assuming I'll know exactly what you want. You handed me a previously scratched gift card and said "25 on that."

So me, thinking that you wanted to reload it, put $25 on it.  You never said anything about paying with it, even after I asked. Thankfully, your wife noticed something was off and I was able to correct the error before completing the transaction. 

Communication is key people. Say what you want *clearly*. We aren't mind readers and there's a lot of noise this time of year, so we can't always hear.


----------



## Jimmy Neutron (Dec 15, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> TThose2Guests:
> Thanks for waiting until 6 minutes before the store closes to return a basket full of shit (#1) and a pile of clothes with no tags that smell like a Marlboro factory.
> Not like I already closed my D-Cart for the night or anything.


LMAO I’ve had guests return shit that smells like curry powder let alone cigarettes. Not to mention I find shit in soft lines reshoppe  that isn’t even from our store! I’m talking old navy and the gap sweaters and pants... how was that stuff even returned here?!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 15, 2018)

BackroomHooligan said:


> LMAO I’ve had guests return shit that smells like curry powder let alone cigarettes. Not to mention I find shit in soft lines reshoppe  that isn’t even from our store! I’m talking old navy and the gap sweaters and pants... how was that stuff even returned here?!


Lol some shit has fake tags. They take tags from actual products from us and with their own tag machine (or the classic "oops pulled the tag off before trying it on") return the product.

I returned Victoria's Secret panties once my first night alone at GS and the ETL-SL was like "wtf is this?" and soon learned to really check the inside of the clothes.
At the speed we sometimes process shit, or noobs up here sent for backup, it's been a few more occurrences of Walmart and Kohl's shit getting processed in.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 15, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Lol some shit has fake tags. They take tags from actual products from us and with their own tag machine (or the classic "oops pulled the tag off before trying it on") return the product.
> 
> I returned Victoria's Secret panties once my first night alone at GS and the ETL-SL was like "wtf is this?" and soon learned to really check the inside of the clothes.
> At the speed we sometimes process shit, or noobs up here sent for backup, it's been a few more occurrences of Walmart and Kohl's shit getting processed in.


I check brand size and color. (target brand tags have color printed on them). if it doesn't match I check DPCI and then deny


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 16, 2018)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Don't just toss a gift card at me without saying a word, assuming I'll know exactly what you want. You handed me a previously scratched gift card and said "25 on that."
> 
> So me, thinking that you wanted to reload it, put $25 on it.  You never said anything about paying with it, even after I asked. Thankfully, your wife noticed something was off and I was able to correct the error before completing the transaction.
> 
> Communication is key people. Say what you want *clearly*. We aren't mind readers and there's a lot of noise this time of year, so we can't always hear.


I have guests who walk up to sco all the time and ask “can I do gift cards here?” 😏 I now reply “buying or using?” And then say yes no matter their reply.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 16, 2018)

*scans merch card* *screen says can’t sell a merch card* 
Guest: “UMMMMM THIS HAS MONEY ON IT THEY JUST GAVE IT TO ME WHY ISNT IT WORKING THEY SAID I CAN USE IT ON THIS HERES MY RECEIPT” 
Me: “you have to go on the pay screen for it to know you’re trying to pay.”
Guest: “WHERES THAT” 
Me: *has to walk over and press the pay button and basically finish everything for them*


----------



## Switch23 (Dec 16, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *scans merch card* *screen says can’t sell a merch card*
> Guest: “UMMMMM THIS HAS MONEY ON IT THEY JUST GAVE IT TO ME WHY ISNT IT WORKING THEY SAID I CAN USE IT ON THIS HERES MY RECEIPT”
> Me: “you have to go on the pay screen for it to know you’re trying to pay.”
> Guest: “WHERES THAT”
> Me: *has to walk over and press the pay button and basically finish everything for them*


My favorite was when before the update when it wouldn't prompt the guest to hit "pay", and I would have countless guests just sit there and ask "is it just gonna sit there forever or what" and the satisfaction I would get just walking over and hitting the pay button was immense.


----------



## band_rules16 (Dec 17, 2018)

TTOG: Thank you for finding abandons and asking if you could put them in my cart. It was the nicest thing anyone did for me all weekend, and it seemed like you knew it was only me and the TL zoning in hardlines last night. 

To the guests that had hard to find items that I found...thanks for not tackling me out of joy!!


----------



## Greenie (Dec 18, 2018)

TTOG

NO, I will not price match a hand written note from “Jon at Best Buy”. 

No, just no.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 19, 2018)

Greenie said:


> TTOG
> 
> NO, I will not price match a hand written note from “Jon at Best Buy”.
> 
> No, just no.


No wait you missed it we just added Jon at Best Buy to our list of approved competitors


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2018)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: Thank you for finding abandons and asking if you could put them in my cart. It was the nicest thing anyone did for me all weekend, and it seemed like you knew it was only me and the TL zoning in hardlines last night.
> 
> To the guests that had hard to find items that I found...thanks for not tackling me out of joy!!


I love it when guests show some consideration for the team members, even small acts like that are appreciated. It always seems to be current/former retail employees.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2018)

While we’re on the subject of complimenting guests, thank you to that one guest that forced her kid to pick up a toy he left on the floor. Most parents would just ignore it and leave.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 19, 2018)

I’m always having to stop my mom from putting the stuff she changes her mind on on random shelves and leaving the cart just in the parking lot instead of the cart return 🙄


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I’m always having to stop my mom from putting the stuff she changes her mind on on random shelves and leaving the cart just in the parking lot instead of the cart return 🙄


Biggest pet peeve of mine is when people leave shopping carts in parking spots. Like what makes them think that’s alright? 🙄


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 19, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Biggest pet peeve of mine is when people leave shopping carts in parking spots. Like what makes them think that’s alright? 🙄


how about when they leave it directly blocking the exit/ entrance... like you couldn’t have pushed it five feet over with the other carts. instead they cause a hazard and get in the way of everyone else. 

or when they just decide they don’t need the cart after the checkout and leave it in the lane, so the next guest has to move it out of the way to go. it’s so lazy and inconsiderate.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> how about when they leave it directly blocking the exit/ entrance... like you couldn’t have pushed it five feet over with the other carts. instead they cause a hazard and get in the way of everyone else.
> 
> or when they just decide they don’t need the cart after the checkout and leave it in the lane, so the next guest has to move it out of the way to go. it’s so lazy and inconsiderate.


Speaking of the entrance, it always annoys me when a herd of people walk in the same direction through both automatic doors, and you can't walk in the opposite direction because of oncoming traffic. The rules of driving should apply, stay on the right side!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 19, 2018)

TTOG, It is almost midnight on a school night and why is your 6-year-old shopping with you?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 19, 2018)

TTOG:  Well, more than one guest.  Why do you all feel stupid when I grab what you want from a rack or table in arm's reach?  It's my job to find all the obscure little hiding places for things and to know where they are supposed to be and where they likely ended up instead.  You are just visiting my turf for a very short time, and there is no way you could possibly have known that item would be there.  Quit feeling stupid, because you aren't.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 19, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> how about when they leave it directly blocking the exit/ entrance... like you couldn’t have pushed it five feet over with the other carts. instead they cause a hazard and get in the way of everyone else.
> 
> or when they just decide they don’t need the cart after the checkout and leave it in the lane, so the next guest has to move it out of the way to go. it’s so lazy and inconsiderate.




OMG.... you read my mind.


----------



## NikNak (Dec 20, 2018)

Me: I need to see your ID for this medicine.
Guest: -rolls eyes and gives me ID-
Me: -smiles and takes ID to scan-
Guest: what the hell are you doing... you just need my birth date.. You are giving my information to the whole world
Me: Ma am, the scanning just allows the computer to the math for us.. and it does not give out any of your information
Guest: I do not believe you. This is stupid.. You clearly dont know how to do your job.
Me: -smiles and hands them their receipt- This how I was trained to do things. If you have a problem how we were trained then you can talk to my supervisor. Have a lovely day..

-guest behind her.. mocks and laughs about her-


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 20, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> Biggest pet peeve of mine is when people leave shopping carts in parking spots. Like what makes them think that’s alright? 🙄


Worst thing ever to think you found a close parking spot only to swing in and there’s like 4 carts in it


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 20, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Worst thing ever to think you found a close parking spot only to swing in and there’s like 4 carts in it


Or a motorcycle or smart car 

I can’t really fault the driver there though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

NikNak said:


> Me: I need to see your ID for this medicine.
> Guest: -rolls eyes and gives me ID-
> Me: -smiles and takes ID to scan-
> Guest: what the hell are you doing... you just need my birth date.. You are giving my information to the whole world
> ...


Medicine?  Unless we're talking whiskey, why does it matter?  The register prompts for scanning ID *-or-* enter birthdate.  Since it's an option, why not roll with it and just ask for the birthdate?  Guests are inconvenienced far less and the two of you can crack jokes together about the ridiculousness of AlkaSeltzer Plus being an illicit drug and the guest (who is either sick or taking care of someone who is sick and therefore stressed) leaves in a somewhat better mood.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Medicine?  Unless we're talking whiskey, why does it matter?  The register prompts for scanning ID *-or-* enter birthdate.  Since it's an option, why not roll with it and just ask for the birthdate?  Guests are inconvenienced far less and the two of you can crack jokes together about the ridiculousness of AlkaSeltzer Plus being an illicit drug and the guest (who is either sick or taking care of someone who is sick and therefore stressed) leaves in a somewhat better mood.


Depends on the law in your area, down here in FL they passed a statewide rule that anyone buying any type of cough medicine has to 18+ and show ID. We don't want these kids out here Robotripping their balls off because we didn't check if they were over 18. Won't someone think of the children!?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> Depends on the law in your area, down here in FL they passed a statewide rule that anyone buying any type of cough medicine has to 18+ and show ID. We don't want these kids out here Robotripping their balls off because we didn't check if they were over 18. Won't someone think of the children!?


Because the day someone turns 18 they lose all desire to ingest DXM and lose all desire to help out their one year younger buddy.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 20, 2018)

I feel like the “scan ID or enter birthdate” means if the ID won’t scan for whatever reason (a couple of my registers have a really weak hand scanner so it’s hard to scan them) you have the option to type in the birthdate you visually see on the ID. You can’t just ask the guest what their birthday is you have to visually confirm it


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

If it were an actual age restricted thing, I could get it.  But legally Mom and 12 year old kid can go through the line, Mom purchase the medication, and then in front of everyone including local law enforcement Mom can hand the kid the medication and tell the kid "Take it right now, you need it".  Ingesting the medication is not illegal, so why make it difficult for guests?

What are we going to do next, require ID for garbage bags and men's ties because both can be used to induce hypoxia?  If the register gives the option for "or", it gives the option, and this stuff isn't like trying to buy a bottle of wine where age does restrict ingestion.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 20, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I feel like the “scan ID or enter birthdate” means if the ID won’t scan for whatever reason (a couple of my registers have a really weak hand scanner so it’s hard to scan them) you have the option to type in the birthdate you visually see on the ID. You can’t just ask the guest what their birthday is you have to visually confirm it


This is what I was taught. Scan is best practice, personally verifying by ID and manually entering is the backup. And for a while, POS was requiring a supervisor over-ride when we typed in a date.  I'm glad they made that part go away because it was obnoxious and time consuming, but it was  a clear indicator that typing in the date was frowned upon.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2018)

My state is "see ID"; no ifs, ands or buts on the checklanes.
I've seen several cashiers get bounced for not checking the ID, especially when a store nearby got fined.
CVS, it's on them.


----------



## NikNak (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Medicine?  Unless we're talking whiskey, why does it matter?  The register prompts for scanning ID *-or-* enter birthdate.  Since it's an option, why not roll with it and just ask for the birthdate?  Guests are inconvenienced far less and the two of you can crack jokes together about the ridiculousness of AlkaSeltzer Plus being an illicit drug and the guest (who is either sick or taking care of someone who is sick and therefore stressed) leaves in a somewhat better mood.



In CA, we must scan or see a person's ID on certain cough medicine since 18 or older are only allowed to purchase them cause kids nowadays get high off of cough syrup. :/


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

Is it the law?  Or store policy?  Back when stores like CVS and Walgreens started this I heard it was not the law, it was policy to prevent civil lawsuits from parents.


----------



## NikNak (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> If it were an actual age restricted thing, I could get it.  But legally Mom and 12 year old kid can go through the line, Mom purchase the medication, and then in front of everyone including local law enforcement Mom can hand the kid the medication and tell the kid "Take it right now, you need it".  Ingesting the medication is not illegal, so why make it difficult for guests?
> 
> What are we going to do next, require ID for garbage bags and men's ties because both can be used to induce hypoxia?  If the register gives the option for "or", it gives the option, and this stuff isn't like trying to buy a bottle of wine where age does restrict ingestion.



And if we don't see ID then us (the cashiers) will get determinate and the company may get fined.


----------



## NikNak (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Is it the law?  Or store policy?  Back when stores like CVS and Walgreens started this I heard it was not the law, it was policy to prevent civil lawsuits from parents.



it is the law here, so far that I know of and looked up.


----------



## Greenie (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Is it the law?  Or store policy?  Back when stores like CVS and Walgreens started this I heard it was not the law, it was policy to prevent civil lawsuits from parents.




In some 15 or so states it is illegal for minors to buy cough medicine with DXM in it. Your state might not be one of them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 20, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> My state is "see ID"; no ifs, ands or buts on the checklanes.
> I've seen several cashiers get bounced for not checking the ID, especially when a store nearby got fined.
> CVS, it's on them.


I’m in this boat. Grandma, you too.


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 20, 2018)

On my second day of training I spent the whole shift by myself but I had to ask for help from another cashier a few times because I can’t seem to open those stupid spider wraps and security cases. It looks so easy to do but it never works for me. Any tips on how to open those can help.

Next, do I put the spider webs and cases after they are removed in the same compartment with the clothes hangers or with the items that the guests didn’t want to purchase? Where do I put the gift cards that are all used up and the guest doesn’t want it anymore cuz there isn’t a trash can at the registers.

How do you sell REDcards? Like not the talking part but how do I actually do it? Do I scan the pamphlet before I press total or after? And what happens after I scan it? I know they have to fill in some stuff and give me a voided check or whatever that means. Which direction do I put the check into the machine? If I put it in the wrong way will it not accept it?

And when guests are buying multiples of an item I know you can just scan one of them and enter the quantity but can I do that when they are buying multiple gift cards or not?

I’m a seasonal cashier and what’s the likelihood that I will be let go? Does it depend on my attendance and how well I am or are they just letting everyone go?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> On my second day of training I spent the whole shift by myself but I had to ask for help from another cashier a few times because I can’t seem to open those stupid spider wraps and security cases. It looks so easy to do but it never works for me. Any tips on how to open those can help.


Does your store have TPS?  If so, grab that person and ask for help.  Ours was the only person who ever showed exactly what to do, step by step.  It only took a couple minutes for him to go through all the types of spiderwrap and a case, but since then I haven't struggled with them.


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 20, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Does your store have TPS?  If so, grab that person and ask for help.  Ours was the only person who ever showed exactly what to do, step by step.  It only took a couple minutes for him to go through all the types of spiderwrap and a case, but since then I haven't struggled with them.


What’s a TPS? My only training was watching someone for about 40 minutes


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2018)

Uniformed security.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 21, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> On my second day of training I spent the whole shift by myself but I had to ask for help from another cashier a few times because I can’t seem to open those stupid spider wraps and security cases. It looks so easy to do but it never works for me. Any tips on how to open those can help.
> 
> Next, do I put the spider webs and cases after they are removed in the same compartment with the clothes hangers or with the items that the guests didn’t want to purchase? Where do I put the gift cards that are all used up and the guest doesn’t want it anymore cuz there isn’t a trash can at the registers.
> 
> ...


1.  Make someone actually show u how to get devices off.

2.  Scan brochure barcode.  Have guest select credit or debit.  IF debit, ask for check that can be voided and DL for both credit or debit.  Type in DL info, address, via screen prompts while guest fills out their part.  Hit total when completed.  The check goes in like any other check in the checkreader.

3.  Gift cards are scanned one at a time.  Each one must be activated.

4.  How many seasonal are kept depends on store needs.


----------



## Switch23 (Dec 21, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> What are we going to do next, require ID for garbage bags and men's ties because both can be used to induce hypoxia?


No because those aren't controlled substances


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 21, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> 1.  Make someone actually show u how to get devices off.
> 
> 2.  Scan brochure barcode.  Have guest select credit or debit.  IF debit, ask for check that can be voided and DL for both credit or debit.  Type in DL info, address, via screen prompts while guest fills out their part.  Hit total when completed.  The check goes in like any other check in the checkreader.
> 
> ...


So a guest has to have a check on them to apply for a debit red card correct? People rarely ever carry checks how am I gonna get people to sign up


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 21, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> So a guest has to have a check on them to apply for a debit red card correct? People rarely ever carry checks how am I gonna get people to sign up


either go for credit or tell them to sign up online for debit when they get home, no check needed


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> either go for credit or tell them to sign up online for debit when they get home, no check needed


Thank you! And do u know if we have to tighten the spider wraps back up and close the cases when we are done And do you know where we keep the spider wraps and security cases for video games and stuff after it’s used? At the register there’s 2 bins one for returned items and one for hangers. So which bin does the security stuff go in? And where does used gift cards go? I’m sorry for all the questions I was just never properly trained. My training consisted of watching someone for about 40 minutes. I learned the basics of a transaction but there’s still so much details I don’t know.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 21, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> Thank you! And do u know if we have to tighten the spider wraps back up and close the cases when we are done And do you know where we keep the spider wraps and security cases for video games and stuff after it’s used? At the register there’s 2 bins one for returned items and one for hangers. So which bin does the security stuff go in? And where does used gift cards go? I’m sorry for all the questions I was just never properly trained. My training consisted of watching someone for about 40 minutes. I learned the basics of a transaction but there’s still so much details I don’t know.



This one is ASANTS. Ask your GSTL/GSA what they want you to do and where the devices go.


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> This one is ASANTS. Ask your GSTL/GSA what they want you to do and where the devices go.


Thank you! Ok last question I promise.. do you suggest suspending the transaction when a customer wants to apply for a red card.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 21, 2018)

TTOG: I know there were a bunch of $4.99 packs of sponges in front of a label that said $1.99. And I apologize for the inconvenience (even though I’m not directly responsible for this, someone else overpushed it). But I’m not letting you take them all off the shelf for that price. If it was one pack, I’d allow the price adjustment. But not for all 10 packs on the shelf.

Also, interesting that you only wanted to clear the inventory after you found out it was mislabeled.

Oh, and also I know you asked for my name just so you can tell the cashier I said it was ok. I gave the GSTL a heads up 😉


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> Thank you! Ok last question I promise.. do you suggest suspending the transaction when a customer wants to apply for a red card.


YES.
If something goes wrong you don't want to have to re-ring everything.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 21, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> YES.
> If something goes wrong you don't want to have to re-ring everything.


I never thought of that but yeah that’s probably a good idea. 

If you don’t feel ready to be on your own PLEASE ask GSTL to watch a little more or work with someone watching you. Better that than to have you mess up accidentally


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2018)

I've had too many times of registers freezing up on me or outright crashing to NOT suspend.
Much easier to take the suspend slip to another register.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 21, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> So a guest has to have a check on them to apply for a debit red card correct? People rarely ever carry checks how am I gonna get people to sign up


Yes.  I tell young people they can sign up on line.  Older people do often carry checks.  And middle age people have them at home.  Those I give flyers to and say, just toss one in your wallet, and we'll sign you up next time.

People do love red cards once they sign up.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 22, 2018)

Step one: arrive early! Employees love it when they are aware that you've been standing outside for xx amount of minutes before the store opens!
Bonus points: ring the doorbell and knock on the locked door to see if they can let you in early since you're so special to them. Or better yet grab the walkie.

Step two: wait until the employees are extremely busy with their tasks to ask them questions such as 'where are the eggs/coffee/milk is?'
Bonus points: when you want their attention, they love it when you touch them or even better, try whistling or clicking your fingers, this makes the employees feel extra special!

Step three: when you know you're going to get more than a few things, make sure you get a cart, you know the ones that EVERYONE uses, and if the cart bay is empty, to stop what the employee is doing to make them retrieve a cart for you.
Bonus points : if the employee points to the carts, please act offended because this sort of comprising is simply unacceptable!

Step four: if you are not happy with the standard of the store, instead of telling an employee, demand to speak to the store LOD without telling them why.
Bonus points : even if it's a very minor issue, make it a dramatic life story about how it has ruined your life and how you'll never return!

Step five: when you have completed your shopping, make it a challenge to look for the smallest queue! Who cares if that employee has worked for 9 hours straight and is close to passing out, hurl your cart towards that till!
Bonus points: when you're being served, question every double scan and when you're giving money, employees love it when you lick your fingers before giving them your cash.

I hope this guide helps a lot of guests out and if any team members have any more suggestions, add it to the comments so we can all learn how to be great guests!


----------



## NKG (Dec 22, 2018)

We already have several threads on this site about  this


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 22, 2018)

TTOG: Bless you. I was 8 hours and 45 minutes into a 9 hour toys shift on the last Saturday before Christmas. Thank you so much for understanding when I completely blanked when you asked for My Look stuff despite having it in the cart that I was working on. I was a zombie at that point. Glad that I snapped out of it and found you what you were looking for.


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 22, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> Yes.  I tell young people they can sign up on line.  Older people do often carry checks.  And middle age people have them at home.  Those I give flyers to and say, just toss one in your wallet, and we'll sign you up next time.
> 
> People do love red cards once they sign up.


Is there a thing where guests can write a review on the cashier and if there is, how does an employee have access to the review


----------



## amj1535 (Dec 23, 2018)

Step 6: Ask a TM if we have an item in stock, then demand said TM go look in the back when the mydevice says we have ZERO on floor, ZERO in BACK!!!!! 
Even better: Ask to speak to a manager because "I'm not doing my job".


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2018)

Step 7: search our threads first.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 23, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> Is there a thing where guests can write a review on the cashier and if there is, how does an employee have access to the review


The bottom of the receipt (above the gift receipt if one is issued) has a survey link.

You don't directly have access to read them, only the ETLs.

Surveys aren't generated for transactions using a TM discount card, also.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome to the "To That One Guest" thread, JsmnXX.  Can we help you find something?


----------



## OneGoodEar (Dec 23, 2018)

Better place would be to that one guest  thread.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 23, 2018)

I


Tessa120 said:


> Is it the law?  Or store policy?  Back when stores like CVS and Walgreens started this I heard it was not the law, it was policy to prevent civil lawsuits from parents.


It is the law in some states.  Target's system doesn't differentiate, so in some states, it could be unnecessary legally.

We no longer can scan IDs.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> That’s when you take time to educate the guest on the benefits of having a red card and how easy it is to add their gift cards to cartwheel do all we have to go next time is scan the barcode in their wallet.


I swear every time I asked a guest if they would like to sign up for a red card, I always get a no or better yet "I'm sorry but I don't trust Target with my info after the whole hacking thing."


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2018)

mrmarket747 said:


> I always get a no or better yet "I'm sorry but I don't trust Target with my info after the whole hacking thing."



Ironic, because Redcard holders were the ones that weren't hacked.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2018)

mrmarket747 said:


> I swear every time I asked a guest if they would like to sign up for a red card, I always get a no or better yet "I'm sorry but I don't trust Target with my info after the whole hacking thing."


Omg it’s been like what 6 years give it a rest who hasn’t been hacked


----------



## Grunt444 (Dec 26, 2018)

Seems kinda silly to ID someone with gray hairs for a pack of Nicotine gum


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 26, 2018)

Grunt444 said:


> Seems kinda silly to ID someone with gray hairs for a pack of Nicotine gum


One day I had to card my LOD over cough medicine.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 26, 2018)

Grunt444 said:


> Seems kinda silly to ID someone with gray hairs for a pack of Nicotine gum


It does, but checking ID usually makes the guest feel younger so we have a laugh about it lol


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, if you have to get full price, then you need receipts or card that purchased the items.  No, showing me the printout of pictures of items doesn't do it.


----------



## Grunt444 (Dec 26, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> It does, but checking ID usually makes the guest feel younger so we have a laugh about it lol



That's actually a great way to look at it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2018)

Had to card a 60ish woman for wine.
She said "Are you kidding?!" while digging for her license.
Her daughter offered to buy it but she said no.
"Wait'll the girls at Bunco hear about this!" she said finally laughing.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 26, 2018)

The point of carding everyone including WWI-era lookin' gramps is to discourage age bias decisions across the board. 

Most older people grumble only slightly.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2018)

We don't swipe their IDs; we just have to verify it's legit & key in the date shown.


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Lol at the guest today who said she wanted $70 worth of photos free. Apparently they were good enough quality to keep but bad enough quality to want them free. Lol nope. She said “you all always do it for me” like lady you just incriminated yourself right there, we’re not gonna let you walk out with free products anymore. She banks on the whole “oh well if you’re gonna just throw them out...”
> 
> She huffed out when she couldn’t get them free.



If I made an extra by my mistake or messed up their order, I'll give them the mistake as apology.


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2018)

Here's my guest ID Story since that is the current theme-

Guest is returning something for his daughter. Side note-Idk why people are like " oh your going to target, can you return this for me?" Anyways, he is like she doesn't have the receipt. So I'm like ok no problem, just need to see your ID. He shows it to me in his wallet. This ID was issued in 1990's some time. I'm like "this is expired" He shows me it doesn't still in the damn Wallet. At this point, I'm like I need to physically see the ID. He is like "why heres the number" 😑 I finally gave in and typed it. I was like next time we physically need to see it to verify its legitimate. Then went back to its valid lol That's funny how got to kept his ID after 2 decades but I couldn't renew mine due to the Patriot act.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 27, 2018)

NKG said:


> That's funny how got to kept his ID after 2 decades but I couldn't renew mine due to the Patriot act.



Back then you kept your expired id.  No worries about the old ones being used for nefarious reasons.  Most of those worries came about post 9-11.


----------



## NKG (Dec 27, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Back then you kept your expired id.  No worries about the old ones being used for nefarious reasons.  Most of those worries came about post 9-11.



I have my expired ID with a hole in the expiration date. I don't use it ask a valid ID either.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 27, 2018)

NKG said:


> funny how got to kept his ID after 2 decades but I couldn't renew mine due to the Patriot act.


There was a time in my state where, if you had a clean driving record, had not moved, and were not of an age where you had to retake any of the tests (vision, written, or behind the wheel), you could just send in a form with your renewal fee and get a sticker to place on your existing card. It was an attempt to reduce both material and adminsitrative costs. But yeah, that died after 9/11.


----------



## LearningTree (Dec 27, 2018)

Step 8: Demand to speak to the LOD on a busy Saturday to complain about how SCO replaces actual cashiers and declare that you'll never shop at my store again.

Alright Martha, don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 27, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> The point of carding everyone including WWI-era lookin' gramps is to discourage age bias decisions across the board.
> 
> Most older people grumble only slightly.



I very much prefer the "card everyone" policy. Any other policy of "we card anyone under 25/30/40" puts too much burden on the casheirs to balance the risk of a sting vs. pissing off everyone else. A card everyone policy at least gives the cashiers a way to pass the buck up the chain when guests get pissy about it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 27, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I very much prefer the "card everyone" policy. Any other policy of "we card anyone under 25/30/40" puts too much burden on the casheirs to balance the risk of a sting vs. pissing off everyone else. A card everyone policy at least gives the cashiers a way to pass the buck up the chain when guests get pissy about it.


this. I don't want to have to guess


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 28, 2018)

Step 9: when looking through clothing, make sure you just shove it back on the shelf. Better yet, throw it on the ground or on a different rack... it's the employees job to put it away after all.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2018)

Step 10: Don't forget to leave your half-consumed Starbucks drink on the shelf; bonus points if you sloshed some on clothing.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 28, 2018)

@mrmarket747  all of your complaints are perfectly reasonable guest behavior. Your aggravation with the guest is the real issue. Learn some guest service skills.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @mrmarket747  all of your complaints are perfectly reasonable guest behavior. Your aggravation with the guest is the real issue. Learn some guest service skills.


They are not complaints. They are just jokes.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Dec 28, 2018)

FIY; Posts like this are just jokes. Do I really think this way? No. I actually love guests; they are the reason on why are company still exist. Most of time I thank guests for choosing to visit us instead of those other places.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 29, 2018)

Grunt444 said:


> Seems kinda silly to ID someone with gray hairs for a pack of Nicotine gum


Maybe so but it is the law. For all you know that person could end up being a plainclothes police officer who's there to see if the people in your store are checking ID.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 29, 2018)

As I'm replacing the paper in one of the SCO a guest walks up.   

Me:  How can I help you?
Guest: I'm just waiting to check out.
Me:  Sure, the other 3 registers are available.
Guest: sigh.. Oh, okay.

Seriously, there are 2, or even 3, other registers open.  There is no reason to wait for the one that's temporarily out of service.  This happens at least once every time I end up doing SCO.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 29, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> As I'm replacing the paper in one of the SCO a guest walks up.
> 
> Me:  How can I help you?
> Guest: I'm just waiting to check out.
> ...


SCO says closed in big bold letters, upside down basket covering the scanner and guests will still walk up and be like how do I start scanning


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> SCO says closed in big bold letters, upside down basket covering the scanner and guests will still walk up and be like how do I start scanning



Our PMT was up on the counter changing a light bulb and guests tried to queue into that lane.


----------



## Grunt444 (Dec 30, 2018)

TTOG - Stop repeating that our no receipt policy is tacky when you don't get back the full price. We can't override every gift return we get because you guys don't have a receipt. Sorry Linda, but we're not going to stop our "terrible customer service" :'-)


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 30, 2018)

TTOG: Can you please send us the first alert to let us know you’re coming and _then_ let us know you’re here next time for Drive Up instead of letting us know you left and arrived immediately?? You had multiple orders man. I couldn’t reach them on top of the heavy shelf I also had to haul and heave into a cart. 

I was almost ready to toss myself at a passing car coming back into the store because you had the audacity to complain I took too long to deliver it. Please Mr. Guest, have some compassion.


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 30, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> TTOG: Can you please send us the first alert to let us know you’re coming and _then_ let us know you’re here next time for Drive Up instead of letting us know you left and arrived immediately?? You had multiple orders man. I couldn’t reach them on top of the heavy shelf I also had to haul and heave into a cart.
> 
> I was almost ready to toss myself at a passing car coming back into the store because you had the audacity to complain I took too long to deliver it. Please Mr. Guest, have some compassion.


 This. So much this.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 31, 2018)

Had a guest that said they were on their way for their drive up, 4 minutes away. After waiting for about an hour and a half I finally get the “arrived” notification. I go out there and wait (in the dark and the cold) for about 15 minutes before I say fuck it and go back inside. 45 minutes later someone comes up to guest service complaining that their order was processed but they never got it. (If someone says they’re here and they don’t arrive within a minute i process the order in mygo so it doesn’t go over 2 minutes) Turns out it was the drive up guest who had a cart FULL of stuff who was shopping the entire time. I was like “yeah when it says you’re here, it’s kind of expected that you’d be outside. In your car. In the drive up spots. That’s where I was waiting for you.” And she was like “oh yeah well I had some things to pick up!” Like lady what the fuck. I don’t understand placing OPUs or DUs if you’re just gonna come in and shop anyways.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 31, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> (If someone says they’re here and they don’t arrive within a minute i process the order in mygo so it doesn’t go over 2 minutes)



it would be better to let the order go over 2 minutes and then call the CSC so they can stop the clock and prevent it from hitting your metrics because we obviously don't want to charge a guest for items they physically don't have _right now_


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 31, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> TTOG: Can you please send us the first alert to let us know you’re coming and _then_ let us know you’re here next time for Drive Up instead of letting us know you left and arrived immediately?? You had multiple orders man. I couldn’t reach them on top of the heavy shelf I also had to haul and heave into a cart.
> 
> I was almost ready to toss myself at a passing car coming back into the store because you had the audacity to complain I took too long to deliver it. Please Mr. Guest, have some compassion.


We've found taking time to show how to us the app. Really helps.  Lots simply don't know better.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 31, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Had a guest that said they were on their way for their drive up, 4 minutes away. After waiting for about an hour and a half I finally get the “arrived” notification. I go out there and wait (in the dark and the cold) for about 15 minutes before I say fuck it and go back inside. 45 minutes later someone comes up to guest service complaining that their order was processed but they never got it. (If someone says they’re here and they don’t arrive within a minute i process the order in mygo so it doesn’t go over 2 minutes) Turns out it was the drive up guest who had a cart FULL of stuff who was shopping the entire time. I was like “yeah when it says you’re here, it’s kind of expected that you’d be outside. In your car. In the drive up spots. That’s where I was waiting for you.” And she was like “oh yeah well I had some things to pick up!” Like lady what the fuck. I don’t understand placing OPUs or DUs if you’re just gonna come in and shop anyways.


Never, ever process before guest receives items.  Sorry, but you were definitely in the wrong.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 31, 2018)

RedcardReba said:


> Never, ever process before guest receives items.  Sorry, but you were definitely in the wrong.


It’s what I was taught to do by my GSTLs and even the LODs tell me to process it before it goes red 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## NKG (Dec 31, 2018)

Ttog-

[My store doesn't sell any alcohol]

Guest- "Where's your wine?"

Me- "We unfortunately don't carry any"

Guest -" I've bought some here before"

Me- "Correct. Target does sell wine but not here. In this store."

Guest-" Ok whatever. I know I have before"

Bitch tell me where then....

I must be fucking blind.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 1, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> It’s what I was taught to do by my GSTLs and even the LODs tell me to process it before it goes red 🤷🏻‍♀️


Whew....stinky process.  Charging guests BEFORE they verify they receive goods? That's plain wrong


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone else have the guests who come in with lists of clearance DPCIs and ask you to search for all of them?


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jan 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone else have the guests who come in with lists of clearance DPCIs and ask you to search for all of them?


Yep, along with expecting us to match the other store's clearance price when ours might be higher. *Eyeroll*


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 1, 2019)

TTOG at SCO with three overflowing carts of Christmas clearance: No.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Does anyone else have the guests who come in with lists of clearance DPCIs and ask you to search for all of them?


When working the service desk if anyone asks about availability of clothes or anything else that I see is on clearance, I tell them we don't have anything in the back and the locations are no longer tracked and could be in any of multiple clearance shelves or racks so if you see it you can grab it but  I can't tell you where to look for it beyond the general area and even that might not be accurate because guests pick up and discard clearance throughout the store.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 1, 2019)

I really wish the online system wouldn't show availability for clearance items. "The website said you had it in stock..." Um, yeah. But it's clearance. *gestures broadly* There are clearance endcaps everywhere. Have fun!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2019)

TTOG: 
You: I have a drink waiting.
Me: Excuse me?
You: I have a mobile order here.
Me: Here? 
You: Yes! I have a mobile order AT THIS STORE.
Me: I'm afraid not, ma'am. We don't HAVE mobile order at this Starbucks.
You: Well, it's SAYS it's HERE at xxxx (major road)!
Me: Yes, ma'am. Except that WE'RE at yyyy (major road). It should be waiting at the Starbucks (less than a mile away) down the road.
*storms off while glaring at her smartphone*

Having a smartphone doesn't make YOU smart.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 2, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Having a smartphone doesn't make YOU smart.



Quote of the effing year


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 2, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I really wish the online system wouldn't show availability for clearance items. "The website said you had it in stock..." Um, yeah. But it's clearance. *gestures broadly* There are clearance endcaps everywhere. Have fun!



I had a clearance crib with a backroom location...when I went to the location, the shelf was empty...and had to hunt for the crib in the infants clearance and could not find it. Sigh. I felt terrible for the guest who waited for 20 minutes for me to look.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jan 2, 2019)

TTOG: 

I *PROMISE* you, our walkies are NOT broadcasting the football game. Holding your ears and humming while people are talking on it and I'm trying to ring up your purchases is not helpful...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 3, 2019)

TTOG - adding your redcard as payment in Cartwheel after you already scanned it doesn’t work. I can void your entire transaction so you can rescan everything (at sco) or you can use the physical card. You can swear your card was linked before you scanned it but the registers don’t lie about that - they like taking your money too much to miss a chance at getting it with a scan. Glad to know you think it’s f-d up and it’s not worth the hassle to save 5%. Thank you for letting me know you plan on cutting the actual card up and will shop at Walmart from now on. Have a nice day! 

Ps. Making a scene like you did set such a great example to your kids on how to be an ass. Good luck with that when they get older.


----------



## LearningTree (Jan 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> SCO says closed in big bold letters, upside down basket covering the scanner and guests will still walk up and be like how do I start scanning



Oh I'll do you one better: At my old store we had 2 sets of SCO, 1 set on each end of the registers. During the last hour that we're open, we'd line up carts to block of 1 set of SCO. We'd STILL have people walk up, look at the carts in their way, see all the lights are off/machines say CLOSED, see us sorting through tons of reshops...and STILL try to use the machines.


----------



## LearningTree (Jan 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> 45 minutes later someone comes up to guest service complaining that their order was processed but they never got it. (If someone says they’re here and they don’t arrive within a minute i process the order in mygo so it doesn’t go over 2 minutes) Turns out it was the drive up guest who had a cart FULL of stuff who was shopping the entire time. I was like “yeah when it says you’re here, it’s kind of expected that you’d be outside. In your car. In the drive up spots. That’s where I was waiting for you.” And she was like “oh yeah well I had some things to pick up!” Like lady what the fuck. I don’t understand placing OPUs or DUs if you’re just gonna come in and shop anyways.



Yes your guest was an idiot. My STL did that same shit (at his OWN store!) and I took immense pleasure in calling him out for it and asking him to explain how the hell we were supposed to know he was in the store and how he expected us to track him down. However, that 2 minute metric is not worth the headache if you never find the guest (now you're stuck with a bunch of "paid and left" merch) and/or if there's an issue with the order.

I get ticked when I go to pick up an order as a guest and the SDTMs processes it before I've had a chance to look it over. Sometimes I have cartwheels or other coupons I want to use. Frequently I've found there's an issue with my stuff. There's one store nearby that I avoid like the plague because the STL cares more about his metrics that guest satisfaction. More than once he's substituted an item for one I don't want. Then when his TMs processes my order prematurely, I have to either wait forever for a GSTL to come over and override the return or go back the next day to get the proper return.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 4, 2019)

TTOG:  Sweetie, you are calling to find out our return policy and if some clothes can be returned simply because you took the tags off the clothes?  And you still have the receipt, card, and tags?  I love you, and you really need not worry about such a tiny thing in life.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  Sweetie, you are calling to find out our return policy and if some clothes can be returned simply because you took the tags off the clothes?  And you still have the receipt, card, and tags?  I love you, and you really need not worry about such a tiny thing in life.


I love these guests they’re so adorable


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  Sweetie, you are calling to find out our return policy and if some clothes can be returned simply because you took the tags off the clothes?  And you still have the receipt, card, and tags?  I love you, and you really need not worry about such a tiny thing in life.


And can we clone you when you come in to process the return?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 4, 2019)

TTOG:

I don’t make the decisions about what merchandise goes out on the floor. I’m over in toys helping a guest find a doll. No need for you to come over and start screaming about how I’m the downfall of America. No reason for you to yell about Valentines candy out when Christmas was still on clearance. No reason for you to go on about how I redid the Christmas candy and turned it in Valentines candy in the super secret room in the back. 

I swear I must wear a sign that says crazies talk to me!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 4, 2019)

Greenie said:


> TTOG:
> 
> I don’t make the decisions about what merchandise goes out on the floor. I’m over in toys helping a guest find a doll. No need for you to come over and start screaming about how I’m the downfall of America. No reason for you to yell about Valentines candy out when Christmas was still on clearance. No reason for you to go on about how I redid the Christmas candy and turned it in Valentines candy in the super secret room in the back.
> 
> I swear I must wear a sign that says crazies talk to me!


Her brain would have exploded if she had seen me pushing a Z today.  There was Easter clothing on it.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 5, 2019)

TTO (high school) G with her friends:

Her: "Excuse me, where are condoms????????" *group busts out laughing*
Me *Real loud* "CONDOMS are over by the pharmacy, some KY is on clearance over there too!"

All of them: 
Me: "happy new year"


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 5, 2019)

Grunt444 said:


> TTOG - Stop repeating that our no receipt policy is tacky when you don't get back the full price. We can't override every gift return we get because you guys don't have a receipt. Sorry Linda, but we're not going to stop our "terrible customer service" :'-)


Had a guest tell me our return policy sucks and she's gonna tell her daughters not to buy here. 
Great!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> she's gonna tell her daughters not to buy here.


They were likely at my store today....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 5, 2019)

TTOG: (throws bag on counter) "I'll take store credit."
No. That's not a guarantee. It's a courtesy.
Hand me your ID and we can give it a try and see if you're not past your limit.
And even then it's whatever POS wants to do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 5, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: (throws bag on counter) "I'll take store credit."
> No. That's not a guarantee. It's a courtesy.
> Hand me your ID and we can give it a try and see if you're not past your limit.
> And even then it's whatever POS wants to do.


This. I learned from a long time GSTM to always say (if Guest doesn’t have receipt or card) “I can TRY to give you store credit with your ID.”


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 5, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> Anyone remember this guest?  Well SHE RETURNED!!!  This time I was the only one behind the counter and helping her with her returns.  Of course she has several packing slips and wants them all done individually.  Of course I still don't know how to do my job well enough to know to highlight all returned items and staple my receipts together.  And of course she wants to know the refund for each individual item.  Not the store price, how much she actually paid with her Redcard discounts figured in.  I told her I couldn't do it because Redcard savings are figured out similar to how tax is, it's done at the end.  She also tells me that she hates doing returns with us because we cannot look up card information even though Kohl's can.  Apparently she's returning items for her daughter because her daughter doesn't want to do it herself, and she keeps threatening to tell her she's not going to do it anymore but her daughter doesn't listen.  She tells my GSA that we were using the stapler when he grabbed it to staple another guest's receipts together.  I tell her he'll give it back once he's done, he just needs it for a hot minute.  She has one item that's not on the packing slips and I tell her I can only return it through her license.  Of course it makes me do an exchange instead.  She tells me my hair is covering up my name tag, even though she states my name.  Obviously not well enough if you can read it.  Please leave and never come back, you're a terrible person to do returns with.



And... she was back today.  This time with a price change.

I was helping another GSTM with their transaction because she was struggling with it.  We're clearly talking to the guest in front of us trying to help her get her returns completed and we just hear an "excuse me can one of you two help me!?"  Like wait your damn turn Nancy.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 5, 2019)

Ya know, Blitz, I'm thinking it's time to partner with your GSTL or ETL (or maybe even AP) and have THEM come up to service her when she shows up.  She's made enough of an impression that you recognize her, and nobody should have to put up with her harassment.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sometimes I’ll be the only on in GS with a super long line, and there’s literally no one to call to come help. It’s just me. And I’ll be doing a return or something and someone in line will be like “EXCUSE ME WE’VE ALL BEEN WAITING CAN YOU CALL SOMEONE” and oh my fucking god it makes me want to just stop whatever I’m doing and just walk out it pisses me off so much. I have eyeballs, you idiot. I know the line is long. I’m the one dealing with it. If there was someone to call I would’ve called them.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 5, 2019)

Playing Devil's advocate here, Leo. If they hear you call for backup and nobody responds, they''ll still be mad, but they're less likely to be mad at you because you made an attempt.  Sometimes when I absolutely know there's nobody but LOD available to come back me up, I'll grab the walkie and "forget" to hit the button when I talk, solely to silence the Nancies in line.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 6, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here, Leo. If they hear you call for backup and nobody responds, they''ll still be mad, but they're less likely to be mad at you because you made an attempt.  Sometimes when I absolutely know there's nobody but LOD available to come back me up, I'll grab the walkie and "forget" to hit the button when I talk, solely to silence the Nancies in line.


Or I turn up my walkie to max volume and hit the ADDTL ASSIST button so they can hear the Indyme say it.


----------



## RhettB (Jan 6, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here, Leo. If they hear you call for backup and nobody responds, they''ll still be mad, but they're less likely to be mad at you because you made an attempt.  Sometimes when I absolutely know there's nobody but LOD available to come back me up, I'll grab the walkie and "forget" to hit the button when I talk, solely to silence the Nancies in line.



Turn walkie off, make jerk acting guest think you asked for help.


----------



## Grunt444 (Jan 7, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Had a guest tell me our return policy sucks and she's gonna tell her daughters not to buy here.
> Great!



Bet that just put a huge damper on your day.

That's the way to stick it to Spot, Susan!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 7, 2019)

Grunt444 said:


> Bet that just put a huge damper on your day.
> 
> That's the way to stick it to Spot, Susan!


Oh yes, kept me up all night for weeks!

Almost gave her a $10 GC for her to not use in our store ever again!


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (Jan 7, 2019)

"So I went through the line with the ad I got in my mail today and the cashier said I couldn't get this discount because the ad starts tomorrow so I came over here to GS to ask if you guys could still honor it?"
"oh... no unfortunately we won't be able to give you this discount until tomorrow I'm sorry."
"oh, is there a supervisor I could speak to?"


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 9, 2019)

TTOG - Dear Karen of Romania, I was so happy when after I denied your return because you’re trying to return items using your Romanian passport, both the GSTL and LOD told you no. Go ahead and put us on blast on social media. We weren’t discriminating against you. We simply cannot process foreign passports for returns.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 9, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOG - Dear Karen of Romania, I was so happy when after I denied your return because you’re trying to return items using your Romanian passport, both the GSTL and LOD told you no. Go ahead and put us on blast on social media. We weren’t discriminating against you. We simply cannot process foreign passports for returns.


you can point to the giant sign that says items without a receipt may be denied a refund... and then pull up the website that says we only take US government or state issued ID (no Susan, your work id* doesn't cut it)

*unless Susan happens to work for the government or state, including public school teachers


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 10, 2019)

TTOG. No, I will not accept your two year old expired license to process the return. Oops, no to your friend with their expired license.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> *unless Susan happens to work for the government or state, including public school teachers



Is that policy or liberal interpretation thereof?  Work IDs, even from public schools, are not valid for legal purposes.  It'd be an awfully fuzzy line if some not legally valid IDs are accepted but other not legally valid IDs aren't, and guests can legitimately get upset if they see a school ID allowed for the person in front of them, but their CCW license with picture is not.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 10, 2019)

TTOG Last night:

Thanks for letting me know every 10 seconds that you were not going to steal the apple watch that we were walking up to guest service.
...and I understand that you could have walked it up yourself.
.....and I appreciate that you do not like target policy and wanted to tell corporate that you felt like you were treated like a criminal.
.........and I understand its a far walk to guest services.
............and you may go to best buy next time because they don't do this "whooooole thing" to customers.

Fuck you, I should have never told you that we price match to competitors.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Is that policy or liberal interpretation thereof?  Work IDs, even from public schools, are not valid for legal purposes.  It'd be an awfully fuzzy line if some not legally valid IDs are accepted but other not legally valid IDs aren't, and guests can legitimately get upset if they see a school ID allowed for the person in front of them, but their CCW license with picture is not.


Our policy says US government or state issued ID. I suppose it’s a fuzzy line but I consider public school IDs to be state issued. Rarely though does someone not have real ID and only have school ID though. Usually they have both or neither.


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 10, 2019)

School IDs shouldn’t be used for identification (in fact every last one that I’ve ever had or seen said “not for identification” on it) as they’re much easier to forge than a drivers’ license. There’s a reason most businesses are scanning the barcode on the back of DL’s now and the same reason why the barcode is there to begin with. Probably not a good idea to accept an “ID” that can be quickly printed in any printer the school has on hand and has no security features.

Also watch out because you could easily get jammed up with the cops if they do a sting and some 19 year old buys hootch with a fake school ID. I’ve had a few of those at other jobs and they’re always really terrible looking with vertical streaks and shitty plastic. Not today, Officer!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> School IDs shouldn’t be used for identification (in fact every last one that I’ve ever had or seen said “not for identification” on it) as they’re much easier to forge than a drivers’ license. There’s a reason most businesses are scanning the barcode on the back of DL’s now and the same reason why the barcode is there to begin with. Probably not a good idea to accept an “ID” that can be quickly printed in any printer the school has on hand and has no security features.
> 
> Also watch out because you could easily get jammed up with the cops if they do a sting and some 19 year old buys hootch with a fake school ID. I’ve had a few of those at other jobs and they’re always really terrible looking with vertical streaks and shitty plastic. Not today, Officer!


Oh no no I would never use any sort of school ID for buying age restricted items. I do sometimes allow public school IDs to be used to pick up an online order. But it’s rare.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 10, 2019)

State issued ID means a state issued identification card issued by the state DMV that in appearance is nearly identical to a driver's license and has all the security features and extensive documentation required that a driver's license does. So accepting school IDs is actually not in line with the policy you referred to.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

Our policy is as follows

Present your Mobile Wallet barcode located on the *Wallet *tab of the Target app and present one of the following forms of ID to a team member at Guest Service. Be sure the ID is valid and has not yet expired.  


Government-issued photo ID
State-issued driver's license
State-issued ID card
U.S. passport
Military ID
Certificate of Citizenship
Certificate of Naturalization
Permanent Resident
Green Card
Native American Travel Photo ID 
First, it says ID is needed even with wallet. I guess they should update that. And it does say government issued photo ID. if someone works for the government, as has a photo ID from said job, to me that qualifies as government issued ID.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 10, 2019)

My mom did a a drive up order, and it was canceled. 
Her: it says it’s in stock though 
Me: well they couldn’t find it so the counts are probably wrong
Her: but I really wanted it.
Me: well it’s not in stock so just order again and get a different brand 
Her: why couldn’t they just give me something similar?
Me: they’re not going to give you something you didn’t ask for.
Her: where’s the order notes page so I can tell them they can give me something else 
Me: we don’t have that just cancel it and order a different one 
Her: oh and they’ll combine it with my other order?
Me: no, you’ll have two different orders. You’ll have to say you’re on your way for both. 
Her: why can’t they combine them?
Me: if you want them together, just cancel your other order and reorder everything together.
Her: why can’t they just do it?
Me: THATS JUST NOT HOW IT WORKS
When your mom is that one guest 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My mom did a a drive up order, and it was canceled.
> Her: it says it’s in stock though
> Me: well they couldn’t find it so the counts are probably wrong
> Her: but I really wanted it.
> ...


this is why I just do all the online orders lol


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 10, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My mom did a a drive up order, and it was canceled.
> Her: it says it’s in stock though
> Me: well they couldn’t find it so the counts are probably wrong
> Her: but I really wanted it.
> ...



Gotta be fair to your mom here. That's probably how it SHOULD work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish so bad that mygo would combine orders and we could process both at once


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 10, 2019)

They’re on the way there with scanning the app barcode bringing up all ready orders but yeah I don’t know why they can’t combine them or give the guest the option to


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 10, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> They’re on the way there with scanning the app barcode bringing up all ready orders but yeah I don’t know why they can’t combine them or give the guest the option to


Sorry sorry sorry to do it again @mobilelady @tmap98 why can’t mygo process two orders (for the same guest) at once? Would really speed up the experience


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Our policy is as follows
> 
> Present your Mobile Wallet barcode located on the *Wallet *tab of the Target app and present one of the following forms of ID to a team member at Guest Service. Be sure the ID is valid and has not yet expired.
> 
> ...



A government issued ID is not a school ID.  A government issued ID are things like DOD civilian ID or a green card.  You aren't handing out dry cleaning, you are dealing with people's money and with people's banking information.  Ever hear of identity theft?  Someone being lackadaisical about verifying the person taking the items belongs to the method of payment used for the items is just helping identity theft right along.  I hope to god you never become a notary public.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jan 11, 2019)

I’ve accepted school IDs and work IDs for guests in the past (it doesn’t happen too often). My store really emphasizes needing to see photo IDs as I know the store closest to us lets that slide often. I’ve had higher up leadership in the past (ETLS and STL) override me when I’ve denied guests with no ID by claiming that it wasn’t too much money and they had email and could open it in the target app, which I find to be completely wrong.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A government issued ID is not a school ID.  A government issued ID are things like DOD civilian ID or a green card.  You aren't handing out dry cleaning, you are dealing with people's money and with people's banking information.  Ever hear of identity theft?  Someone being lackadaisical about verifying the person taking the items belongs to the method of payment used for the items is just helping identity theft right along.  I hope to god you never become a notary public.


I just follow what was outlined to me as acceptable by my leaders.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 11, 2019)

Go ahead and call corporate on me. I don't really care. You and your little extreme coupon minions are nothing but nasty bullies. So please, take me up on my suggestion to shop a different Target store in the future. And the fact that I said that further infuriated you? Beautiful.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I just follow what was outlined to me as acceptable by my leaders.


Really?  You went to leadership and asked "Can I accept a non-legal work identification that is not a government issued ID as if it were a government issued ID simply because the person works at a public institution?"  "Oh yeah, sure Amanda, go ahead and accept non-legal IDs as legal IDs."  I doubt that they were so cool about non-legal IDs.  Or did you leave that part out of the conversation because you knew that it would be a no if they heard that?

Again, please don't become a notary.  There's a good chance you'd let a forgery through that costs someone their house or their divorce settlement because you accepted a school ID.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 11, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOG - Dear Karen of Romania, I was so happy when after I denied your return because you’re trying to return items using your Romanian passport, both the GSTL and LOD told you no. Go ahead and put us on blast on social media. We weren’t discriminating against you. We simply cannot process foreign passports for returns.


My LOD came over and told me to just type in the number for whatever passport.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG. No, I will not accept your two year old expired license to process the return. Oops, no to your friend with their expired license.


Same LOD told me just to type in the number, ignore everything else.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Our policy is as follows
> 
> Present your Mobile Wallet barcode located on the *Wallet *tab of the Target app and present one of the following forms of ID to a team member at Guest Service. Be sure the ID is valid and has not yet expired.
> 
> ...


Link, please?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Really?  You went to leadership and asked "Can I accept a non-legal work identification that is not a government issued ID as if it were a government issued ID simply because the person works at a public institution?"  "Oh yeah, sure Amanda, go ahead and accept non-legal IDs as legal IDs."  I doubt that they were so cool about non-legal IDs.  Or did you leave that part out of the conversation because you knew that it would be a no if they heard that?
> 
> Again, please don't become a notary.  There's a good chance you'd let a forgery through that costs someone their house or their divorce settlement because you accepted a school ID.


Um no. first again this for OPU NOT age locked items. My GSA will accept anything with a photo. I limit to gov issued. The help site nowhere mentions “legal ID”. It simply says issued by the governnent, which a gov work ID is. Also this comes up so rare bc 99% of people have drivers license or state ID (non driver drivers license). Please don’t put words in my mouth.

And don’t worry, no plans on becoming a notary. Even so, I know what a legal ID is and what isn’t. And I know what the policy requires.

I know I’m being kind of obnoxious and I actually am sorry but I am doing as instructed (more stringent, actually) and I’m following what’s outlined in the policy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Link, please?


In T app search order pickup in help tap what do I need to bring


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> In T app search order pickup in help tap what do I need to bring


Thanks. I wish it was in the Tdotcom site under Returns.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Thanks. I wish it was in the Tdotcom site under Returns.


In the app under can I return without a receipt

Bring the item, a government-issued photo ID (such as a driver’s license) and the method of payment used to Guest Services within the return window allowed for that item (see Target Return Policy).


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 11, 2019)

TTOG:
When I give you the OPU order and ask, "can you confirm everything is in here?" while I'm putting the bag(s) down on the counter, don't snap at me and say, "well, let me look."
No shit, dumb-dumb, I'm going to let you look, I'm just taking the few seconds while I sit your shit down to speak my little script.
I'm not that dumb. I know you can't see what's in the bag while I have it. Be patient, Susan.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG:
> When I give you the OPU order and ask, "can you confirm everything is in here?" while I'm putting the bag(s) down on the counter, don't snap at me and say, "well, let me look."
> No shit, dumb-dumb, I'm going to let you look, I'm just taking the few seconds while I sit your shit down to speak my little script.
> I'm not that dumb. I know you can't see what's in the bag while I have it. Be patient, Susan.


Then they say it’s fine and I process it and they come back 30 seconds later um where’s my other item


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Our policy is as follows
> 
> Present your Mobile Wallet barcode located on the *Wallet *tab of the Target app and present one of the following forms of ID to a team member at Guest Service. Be sure the ID is valid and has not yet expired.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, 95% of the guests I have who come in for a pickup do not read this message. They get in line and then decide to open their phone and do not know what to do.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Unfortunately, 95% of the guests I have who come in for a pickup do not read this message. They get in line and then decide to open their phone and do not know what to do.


Me: I just need your id
Guest: hold on ive got the email
Me: I just need your id
Guest: *spends 2 minutes looking for email* I got it!
Me: thanks I just need your id


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> government-issued photo ID



it doesn't say WHICH government the ID needs to be issued by, so i accept foreign IDs for returns


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it doesn't say WHICH government the ID needs to be issued by, so i accept foreign IDs for returns


POS accepts that?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> POS accepts that?



key it in as a passport


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> key it in as a passport


Huh I thought passport still checked it. Guess not


----------



## Dog (Jan 11, 2019)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> TTOG Last night:
> 
> Thanks for letting me know every 10 seconds that you were not going to steal the apple watch that we were walking up to guest service.
> ...and I understand that you could have walked it up yourself.
> ...


Why didn’t you just do the price match at the boat?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Me: I just need your id
> Guest: hold on ive got the email
> Me: I just need your id
> Guest: *spends 2 minutes looking for email* I got it!
> Me: thanks I just need your id


^This^. They don’t listen either.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 11, 2019)

Dog said:


> Why didn’t you just do the price match at the boat?


Depends on the price difference 

We dont do anything over 30 $ here


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 11, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it doesn't say WHICH government the ID needs to be issued by, so i accept foreign IDs for returns


ASANTS. We do not accept foreign ID’s for returns unless it is a Passport. There is extra scrutiny when obtaining a passport.


----------



## NPC (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Huh I thought passport still checked it. Guess not



Ha! You were wrong.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> ASANTS. We do not accept foreign ID’s for returns unless it is a Passport. There is extra scrutiny when obtaining a passport.



you'll notice that i never claimed it was policy to accept foreign IDs, i just explained my rationale for accepting them. i don't really think it matters how difficult it is to get an ID somewhere else


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

Dog said:


> Why didn’t you just do the price match at the boat?


My store all price matches have to be done at GS (I know I know that’s not brand but that’s how my store does it)


NPC said:


> Ha! You were wrong.


wow you got me good


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 11, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> you'll notice that i never claimed it was policy to accept foreign IDs, i just explained my rationale for accepting them. i don't really think it matters how difficult it is to get an ID somewhere else


So, you created your own loophole?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> So, you created your own loophole?


A true GSTM at work


----------



## Dog (Jan 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store all price matches have to be done at GS (I know I know that’s not brand but that’s how my store does it)



Oh ok just a store thing then (at mine you can do price match at electronics or at the front registers too but usually the front registers I ask them to call me over just to verify)


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 11, 2019)

Of all the irony, a guest called tonight.  She placed an online order, she had not yet picked it up, but Target.com sent her an email saying her order had been picked up and her bank showed that she had been charged.  She wanted to know what the heck was going on.  So yeah, these online orders, this is people's financial and banking information, this is a serious issue, and that's why ID requirements shouldn't be ignored because "my fast and loose interpretation of government issued is perfectly reasonable to bet someone's money on".


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Of all the irony, a guest called tonight.  She placed an online order, she had not yet picked it up, but Target.com sent her an email saying her order had been picked up and her bank showed that she had been charged.  She wanted to know what the heck was going on.  So yeah, these online orders, this is people's financial and banking information, this is a serious issue, and that's why ID requirements shouldn't be ignored because "my fast and loose interpretation of government issued is perfectly reasonable to bet someone's money on".


I would want to know how someone else would know about her order enough for them to pick it up. The one time this did happen in my store was because a team member ended up closing out the wrong order.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 12, 2019)

Dog said:


> Why didn’t you just do the price match at the boat?



Too big of a difference/would need a supervisor override. At my store, anything price related (returns, exchange) goes to guest service no matter what.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jan 12, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I would want to know how someone else would know about her order enough for them to pick it up. The one time this did happen in my store was because a team member ended up closing out the wrong order.


yeah, everytime this has happened at my store (not too much), the items were still sitting in the hold location and we just put them aside for the guest and apologized. 

the other night a guest called angrily, i answered, and she had this same situation happen to her. she says her name, which i recognized. i open up her order and say, “oh, i actually just gave that order to your alternate pick up person.” she was like, “oh okay! i told him to pick it up, but i doubt he would actually do it!!! lol!!!” rather than call her alt pick up person, she chose to angrily call and accuse us of something.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Of all the irony, a guest called tonight.  She placed an online order, she had not yet picked it up, but Target.com sent her an email saying her order had been picked up and her bank showed that she had been charged.  She wanted to know what the heck was going on.  So yeah, these online orders, this is people's financial and banking information, this is a serious issue, and that's why ID requirements shouldn't be ignored because "my fast and loose interpretation of government issued is perfectly reasonable to bet someone's money on".


There are many other explanations people pointed out. Most likely the wrong order was processed by mistake. Or alt picked it up.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 12, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Then they say it’s fine and I process it and they come back 30 seconds later um where’s my other item


But now that the seasonals are gone, fuck ups like this have reduced dramatically.


----------



## NKG (Jan 12, 2019)

Guest " Do you carry Nacho Cheese?" 

Now I'm 100% sure she is asking for cheese in a can or jar but I don't carry it. 

Me " We carry Velveeta or Queso dip" 

Stares blankly at me 

"We don't carry nacho cheese"

Still looking at me

Me " I'm not sure what your looking for then"

Guest " Ok thank you" 

My mistake was not just saying " No" 🤦‍♀️


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 12, 2019)

TTOG: Do you realize that our store is one of the busiest in the district? Obviously not because you kind of unloaded on the other TM that was working SCO with me.
1. No, we don't need a "better stocking team". Yes, I understand it's frustrating that we don't have what you're looking for.
2. Friday-Sunday at my store always looks like it's been ravaged by a hurricane
3. No one is making you shop at our location. Don't like it, go somewhere else.  🙄


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 14, 2019)

Guest: I'd like to pay on my Redcard.
Me: Alright, go ahead and insert your Redcard into the reader.
Guest: *stares at reader*
Me: Ma'am, I need you to insert your Redcard so we know which account to pay on.
Guest: Why do you need my Redcard?
Me: Because my system needs to know what account to put your payment towards.
Guest: *stares*
Me: I need you to insert your Redcard into the reader.
Guest, mumbling under her breath as she does "So say that next time"

... I just did.  Three times.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 15, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> it doesn't say WHICH government the ID needs to be issued by, so i accept foreign IDs for returns


If you check on WB, it does state foreign issued IDs are not accepted.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 15, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> If you check on WB, it does state foreign issued IDs are not accepted.



i'm gonna choose to make it right for the guest instead


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 15, 2019)

I’ve taken Mexico IDs when all they’re doing is returning like a shirt or something small


----------



## Greenie (Jan 15, 2019)

TTOG: Telling your kid to shut the f up because he’s acting like a stupid f-ing psycho is probably not the way to get him to stop crying. 

I mean you did just hit the little guy upside the head with your Tide. Maybe a hug and I’m sorry kid would have done more for you.


----------



## mobilelady (Jan 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Sorry sorry sorry to do it again @mobilelady @tmap98 why can’t mygo process two orders (for the same guest) at once? Would really speed up the experience


This is coming with the Pickup app!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 15, 2019)

mobilelady said:


> This is coming with the Pickup app!


YAY!!!!! @Leo47


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> YAY!!!!! @Leo47


Woohooooooo


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 20, 2019)

TTOG: Why would you think I know where greeting cards are? I'm the freaking SCO cashier. To randomly (and loudly) scream "DO YOU KNOW WHERE GREETING CARDS ARE?" 
I respond with "Um, no, but let me check for you."
You: *screaming* WELL, DO YOU KNOW WHERE THEY ARE OR NOT???"

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄
1. Must you scream so the whole world can hear you?
2. I don't respond well to people just shouting at me from across my work area.
3. You're not likely to get any kind of service if you shout things throughout the store.
4. There *are* TMs on the salesfloor that can help you, despite what you'd like to believe.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 21, 2019)

TTOG:  Okay, so you have me completely mystified.  Why were there several travel toothbrush holders and soap holders spread throughout RTW clearance?  Some under fallen clothes, some just on clear floor under the racks, and one balanced on a flat bar.  Good balancing job btw.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 21, 2019)

TTOG:  Listen here Snowflake, do not get all pissy with me when you can't get the SCO to process your credit card.  If YOU would stop tapping the 'cancel' button on the touch screen your transaction would have processed quickly and smoothly.  Just follow my directions so I can get your crabby butt out the door.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> TTOG:  Okay, so you have me completely mystified.  Why were there several travel toothbrush holders and soap holders spread throughout RTW clearance?  Some under fallen clothes, some just on clear floor under the racks, and one balanced on a flat bar.  Good balancing job btw.


Concealing jewelry?


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 21, 2019)

TTOG: How are you going to walk into the store like any normal/ able-bodied person from grocery side to guest service, stand in line where it says "line starts here",  read your receipt to return something at guest service, ask them to call an electronics person, have me walk up, yell at me about "activating" your flip phone that wasn't even bought here? Then when I tell you that we are going to talk with the target mobile guy in electronics you suddenly say you cannot walk at all, demand a wheelchair that I push you in, and yell at the mobile guy that you "cannot legitimately read" because you are "illiterate" for over 30 years...?

How did you get a driver's licence if you don't know what "stop" means?

Is this for real? 
BTW I wheeled her to electronics, immediately clocked out for work (it was the end of my shift) and walked slowly to see that she was purposefully ignored by the mobile guy because he was selling a family iPhone plan.


----------



## YourReshopIsFull (Jan 22, 2019)

Guest: *walks into store carrying a shirt* can you remove this security tag from this shirt?
Me: oh.. is this from here?
G: No it's from another store but I want the security tag taken off
Me: no I'm sorry sir I can't do that


It was one of the little white things that's attached to the clothing in stores like JC Penny I think. A coworker told me that it doesn't make an alarm go off if you take it out of a store, but if you try to remove it without the proper tool then it gets ink all over the clothing. Pretty sure he stole it from somewhere and brought it to Target GS to get it removed


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 22, 2019)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> TTOG: How are you going to walk into the store like any normal/ able-bodied person from grocery side to guest service, stand in line where it says "line starts here",  read your receipt to return something at guest service, ask them to call an electronics person, have me walk up, yell at me about "activating" your flip phone that wasn't even bought here? Then when I tell you that we are going to talk with the target mobile guy in electronics you suddenly say you cannot walk at all, demand a wheelchair that I push you in, and yell at the mobile guy that you "cannot legitimately read" because you are "illiterate" for over 30 years...?
> 
> How did you get a driver's licence if you don't know what "stop" means?
> 
> ...


Couldn't the wheelchair thing be refused on the basis of liability if anything bad happened while a Target employee was touching the wheelchair?  Seriously, if someone's little snookums went running with a cart and a collision was inevitable it would be Target's ass on the liability line when Snowflake sues.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Couldn't the wheelchair thing be refused on the basis of liability if anything bad happened while a Target employee was touching the wheelchair?  Seriously, if someone's little snookums went running with a cart and a collision was inevitable it would be Target's ass on the liability line when Snowflake sues.



While this in an interesting thought...

1) I would imagine if there were to be a refusal for a wheelchair, it would be through an ETL since I can't really "assume" snowflake is lying about her "disability" or whatever.
2) I pushed her down a path of least resistance which lasted a whole 2 minutes, no children/obstructions in site. 
3) Talked to STL about this. "Team members are not required to help a guest like that, but it is certainly a gesture of good-will. An incident like that would need to be investigated and we have special teams in place to determine liability. But I am sure you would be okay considering that you were providing helpful and warm-hearted guest experience regardless of the guest's intentions."


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 27, 2019)

TTOG: I don't care if you're  a Shipt shopper, when an item requires ID, I need to see it. It doesn't matter that it's not for you, *you* are making the purchase. Instead of saying "Well, you can see it, but it's not for me" just say "All right." It literally takes less than 2 seconds after that. 

Some people


----------



## NKG (Jan 27, 2019)

Today on TTOG-
I present around the world and back to grocery

Guest #1-

[clearly has an ancient]

Guest #1 " I look for pancakes"

Me- " sure are you looking for pancake mix or frozen"

G#1 "ok"

M- "mix or frozen"

G#1" ok"

M- "something to make or something to put in a toaster oven"

G#1" show me mix"

Walks guest over......

Seconds later my team member is walking them to the freezer. 

Guest #2 " I'm looking for sprinkled cheese"

Me- "Shredded cheese is over here"

Guest #3 " I'm looking for lunch sacks"

Now I could have been frustrated at this point and assumed he meant brow paper sacks....so I show him where those are.

Of course I was wrong. Why not say lunch box or describe the item.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jan 27, 2019)

NKG said:


> Of course I was wrong. Why not say lunch box or describe the item.


Once had a guest ask where the timers were. I immediately assumed, it being October at the time, that she meant she needed a kitchen timer.
She was like: "No. I want a _timer_". And repeated only the word "timer" as a descriptive word for a whole 30 seconds until finally the word "lights" popped out of her mouth and I understood.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 28, 2019)

TTOG: I understand that guest services was busy and there was *gasp* a line, but if you want to do wedding registry stuff, you'll need to wait in that line. I, the team member who was standing on a step ladder in toys when you found me at the complete opposite end of the store, cannot help you. No, I cannot go up to guest services and get the registry for you so you can cut in line. For one, I don't know how to do that stuff. Secondly, I was under strict orders not to get diverted from my task doing a complete audit of the aisle. Also, you're being a bitch and I really don't give a shit about your problem. Go wait in line, Karen.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 28, 2019)

Literally so many people will think just because they don’t have a return they deserve to skip the line. One time I was by myself at open and I clocked in and walked to guest service and my line was already 5 people long. I was speed walking to the OPU room to grab someone’s order when some guy stopped me and was like “do you have a lost and found?” And I was like “yeah it’s at guest service I’ll look for whatever you lost when I get to you” and he was like “there’s a line” and I was like “yep it’s just me and I’m going as fast as I can” and he was like “I really have to wait in line for you to look in the lost and found?” And I was like “yes you can’t just cut everyone that’s been waiting and expect me to stop everything I’m doing to look for whatever you lost” and I was like looking out of the corner of my eye and the line had like doubled during the course of this conversation and he was just like still like “what? I have to wait in line? That’s rediculous I shouldn’t have to wait in line” like literally rambling and I finally was like “AGAIN I CANT LET YOU CUT EVERYONE I AM ALONE BY MYSELF AND WILL GET TO YOU WHEN I CAN” and walked into the OPU room. He waited in line lmao

Or the occasional lady that will come up to the side of the service desk when all 4 registers are being used and the line is still super long and she’s like “I just have a simple exchange” interrupting me with a guest and I’m like “yep we do that here” and she’s like “I don’t want to wait in line” and I’m like “even for simple things you can’t cut everyone” and she’s like “it’ll be super fast I don’t have time to wait in line” and I’m like “everyone is busy and they’ve already been waiting you can’t cut them” and they like refuse to take that answer lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 29, 2019)

TTImpatientPeopleAtSCO: OK, it's Sunday and I am the only SCO person on this side of the store, so yes, that means you might have to wait a few minutes while I help other guests. No, I'm not ignoring you, I'm just getting to the lights as I see them.

Also, never interrupt me while I'm helping another guest, especially if it's for something as stupid as collecting coupons. 

Yes, oh dear, you're going to die because I can't collect your coupons within a nanosecond of the alert popping up.  

I hate people.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 29, 2019)

To that one guest at self-checkout: I don't know why you felt the need to confront me and yell at me as I was monitoring your transaction. You were the only guest at self-checkout at the time so of course I'm going to watch you to make sure you scan all of your items. If you didn't want me to be focusing only on you, maybe you can come to Target when it is busier and there are more guests. I really should have called AP on you.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jan 29, 2019)

TTOG: I’m sorry we don’t carry “grape cutters”. But you don’t have to be hateful about it. Do you not own a knife? 

(I didn’t know such a thing existed)


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 29, 2019)

Omg, I just googled it, it looks like a medical device used for suppositories.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 29, 2019)

Sounds like something that belongs in the "worst things Target sells" thread.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 29, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Sounds like something that belongs in the "worst things Target sells" thread.


Except Target doesn't.  I can't find it on their site.  I guess Target has at least a little common sense.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 29, 2019)

I think I would have had a hard time not being super confused about someone asking for a grape cutter. Like, is that a new toy? Some form of slang that I'm missing? Isn't that just a knife?


----------



## NKG (Jan 29, 2019)

Ttobg-

A hardlines call box is going off and happen to be the closest so I go walk to it. I can't even walk to the phone fast enough and she's picking up the phone for 2nd time [mind you the 60 seconds hasn't even gone off yet] I walk up and explain that it let's us know on the radio you need help (basically stop) so I ask how I can help. She is looking for something in domestics but on the back wall. Instead of being grateful that I offered to help she is a complete bitch. So we are walking down the back and explaining our aisles. A normal person would be like "oh ok"  nope Karen is like " my paychecks don't say Target so it's not my job to know that" That's why I'm telling you incase you come in next time but basically doesn't care. I tell her that we are available to help her [walked by 3 cashiers and a beauty tm] and goes off saying how we are busying working. Sorry we don't stand around 💁‍♀️


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 29, 2019)

And you know she'd be the first asking for a manager at the front lanes to complain about TMs "standing around and doing nothing" if they weren't all doing tasks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 29, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> And you know she'd be the first asking for a manager at the front lanes to complain about TMs "standing around and doing nothing" if they weren't all doing tasks.


Seen that.  We had a huddle while the lanes were busy but not busy enough for backup to be called.  20 or so minutes later a guest called fuming, wanting to talk to the "manager in charge" because she had seen a bunch of (what she assumed) managers standing around near the registers having a meeting instead of helping with checking out, and she wanted to chew out the LOD for that.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Jan 29, 2019)

TTOG: No, our jewelry department does not carry Breitling Watches....but holy shit they should!


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 29, 2019)

TTOG, seriously 3 minutes before the store closes you ask me to unlock a Roku from an electronics case. My dude, I have one section of a pog left to complete my zone. It's freezing out and I want to go home. But, OK I'll unlock that case and speed walk it to the front for you so I can speed walk back, asshole.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> TTOG: I’m sorry we don’t carry “grape cutters”. But you don’t have to be hateful about it. Do you not own a knife?
> 
> (I didn’t know such a thing existed)


ROFLMAO  

At least it wasn't a grape peeler.  RONCO might have them coming to our stores next year.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG, seriously 3 minutes before the store closes you ask me to unlock a Roku from an electronics case. My dude, I have one section of a pog left to complete my zone. It's freezing out and I want to go home. But, OK I'll unlock that case and speed walk it to the front for you so I can speed walk back, asshole.


People can be such idiots.   I'd not go NEAR electronics case just before close after what happened in Chicago a few weeks ago.  

Crazy people out there and if they are shopping for ROKU at closing, certifiably such.

Stay warm!


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I think I would have had a hard time not being super confused about someone asking for a grape cutter. Like, is that a new toy? Some form of slang that I'm missing? Isn't that just a knife?


Yeah!  Just bring dude to the automotive area where we have camping type things and introduce the amazing pocket knife (suddenly called a grape slicer, but it's all good).


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 30, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> People can be such idiots.   I'd not go NEAR electronics case just before close after what happened in Chicago a few weeks ago.
> 
> Crazy people out there and if they are shopping for ROKU at closing, certifiably such.
> 
> Stay warm!


What happened in Chicago?


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What happened in Chicago?


I guess a robbery in electronics just before closing, according to all the news stations.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 30, 2019)

TTOG: It's three minutes to close at my SB counter, pots are emptied & your group comes up wanting coffee.
I'd have brewed a pot if several of your party wanted it but they saw that I was about to close & decided NOT to order.
You didn't want a pourover or a latte, you wanted me to brew a pot so you began cajoling & nagging everyone else in the group to get coffee JUST so you could get 'freshly brewed'.
You ended up pissing off your group as they shamed you for expecting me to stay past closing to fix you a cup.
Bet the rest of your night was real fun.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 2, 2019)

TTOG (or multiple):

I have to give you props for getting carts from Hobby Lobby and TJ Maxx in the store. I don't know HOW that even happened...must have walked quite a distance...


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 4, 2019)

As dumb as the grape cutter thing looks, they're good for babies as they can easily choke on whole grapes. Sliced grapes are easier for them to eat.

But I agree, just use a knife lol.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Feb 4, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> As dumb as the grape cutter thing looks, they're good for babies as they can easily choke on whole grapes. Sliced grapes are easier for them to eat.
> 
> But I agree, just use a knife lol.


I agree to just use a knife.  There ARE grape cutters out there though.  They're pricey.  They act like miniature apple cutters.  Waste of money, imo.

Wonder how long until someone comes out with tiny and ridiculously expensive jars precut grapes.

🍇


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Literally so many people will think just because they don’t have a return they deserve to skip the line. One time I was by myself at open and I clocked in and walked to guest service and my line was already 5 people long. I was speed walking to the OPU room to grab someone’s order when some guy stopped me and was like “do you have a lost and found?” And I was like “yeah it’s at guest service I’ll look for whatever you lost when I get to you” and he was like “there’s a line” and I was like “yep it’s just me and I’m going as fast as I can” and he was like “I really have to wait in line for you to look in the lost and found?” And I was like “yes you can’t just cut everyone that’s been waiting and expect me to stop everything I’m doing to look for whatever you lost” and I was like looking out of the corner of my eye and the line had like doubled during the course of this conversation and he was just like still like “what? I have to wait in line? That’s rediculous I shouldn’t have to wait in line” like literally rambling and I finally was like “AGAIN I CANT LET YOU CUT EVERYONE I AM ALONE BY MYSELF AND WILL GET TO YOU WHEN I CAN” and walked into the OPU room. He waited in line lmao
> 
> Or the occasional lady that will come up to the side of the service desk when all 4 registers are being used and the line is still super long and she’s like “I just have a simple exchange” interrupting me with a guest and I’m like “yep we do that here” and she’s like “I don’t want to wait in line” and I’m like “even for simple things you can’t cut everyone” and she’s like “it’ll be super fast I don’t have time to wait in line” and I’m like “everyone is busy and they’ve already been waiting you can’t cut them” and they like refuse to take that answer lol


Had a lady today try and cut the line at pharmacy so I could ring out her OTC items. It was just me and the pharmacist (who was on the phone) and she walks up to the other register. I politely tell her “ma’am, the end of the line is down this aisle...” She says, “oh, I just need to purchase these items.” I said, “well, if you aren’t picking up a prescription, you’ll have to take them to the front lanes.” She says, “There are lines up there and I’m in a hurry.” I said, “well, I have a line back here too and we only ring up Target items with prescriptions.” “So you can’t just ring me up real quick?” “No. I have a line of pharmacy customers who were waiting before you came up. You can use the self check out if you don’t want to wait in the lines up front.” “Well, that’s pretty shitty customer service!” “I’m sure the people who have been patiently waiting in line here would think the same if I helped you first since they were waiting before you even walked up!” “Whatever!” (The lady who was next in line actually said “BYE FELICIA!” )


----------



## Greenie (Feb 5, 2019)

There is no way I believe any Target has their Valentines candy on clearance for 70% off right now and I won’t price match it. One.  We don’t price match other Targets. And Two. I don’t care if you have a photo. It’s either from last year or you grabbed a clearance sign and stuck it over there.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 5, 2019)

Greenie said:


> There is no way I believe any Target has their Valentines candy on clearance for 70% off right now and I won’t price match it. One.  We don’t price match other Targets. And Two. I don’t care if you have a photo. It’s either from last year or you grabbed a clearance sign and stuck it over there.



We don't price match clearance period. Some stores an item can be 30% off, another store it can be 50%.

(Not saying any Valentines candy is on clearance, but I've had guests with other items ask. "Oh, it's $7.48 back home and here it's $13.98...wahhh you should match that price!")


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 5, 2019)

TTOG:  The passive aggressive "I'm not going to tell you what I want, you have to guess" is not cute and does not make me inclined to play the guessing game with you, especially half an hour before closing.  You wanted to know if we have a clearance item, I directed you to the appropriate clearance rack.  "Oh" and follow me around a bit.  Then you asked if it could be in a different clearance rack, I said unlikely but there's a chance.  "Oh" and follow me around a bit.  Nope, I'm not dropping everything and scouring clearance for you unless you use your big girl voice and directly ask.  Then you said "Sister store is open, right?" and I said nope, they close an hour earlier than we do.  "Oh", stand there a minute plus and then "I thought all Targets were the same".  Nope, I'm not dropping everything, checking if this one day is an exception, calling Sister store to see if they have that clearance item unless you use your big girl voice and directly ask.  I am not your pet or your servant who has to figure out what you want and provide it without you having to say it directly.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 6, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> TTOG: I’m sorry we don’t carry “grape cutters”. But you don’t have to be hateful about it. Do you not own a knife?
> 
> (I didn’t know such a thing existed)


Who the hell cuts grapes anyway???


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi where are the spiral-cut, individually wrapped grapes


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 6, 2019)

3LetterDevil said:


> Who the hell cuts grapes anyway???


Parents of toddlers, day care workers. Whole grapes are a choking hazard.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 6, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Parents of toddlers, day care workers. Whole grapes are a choking hazard.


I could see for salads too, but the images I saw would take just as much time to load the grape as cutting it manually.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Feb 7, 2019)

So today a guest asked for “onion goggles”???? 
What?? 
She said they protect your eyes while cutting onions. 🤦🏻‍♀️
People will buy anything.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> So today a guest asked for “onion goggles”????
> What??
> She said they protect your eyes while cutting onions. 🤦🏻‍♀️
> People will buy anything.


Weird, I haven't had a problem with onions in years.  I figured they had selectively bred that trait out.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2019)

I cry every time.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> So today a guest asked for “onion goggles”????
> What??
> She said they protect your eyes while cutting onions. 🤦🏻‍♀️
> People will buy anything.



I worked in a kitchen at a summer camp for a few years. I'd run to the costume closet for a stormtrooper mask.

Worked every time.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 8, 2019)

Swim googles would work just fine.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 8, 2019)

I don’t mean to sound all “hey kids, get off my lawn”, but

1- Why do kids always come to Target in large groups on Friday nights? Don’t they have more exciting things to do?

2- Why are they so freaking loud all the time? Seriously, it’s very annoying

Oh an also, it would help if they didn’t destroy my zone.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 8, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I don’t mean to sound all “hey kids, get off my lawn”, but
> 
> 1- Why do kids always come to Target in large groups on Friday nights? Don’t they have more exciting things to do?
> 
> ...



Or ride around in carts, bounce balls, or tear clothes off the racks in softlines.


----------



## SpilledTea (Feb 8, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I don’t mean to sound all “hey kids, get off my lawn”, but
> 
> 1- Why do kids always come to Target in large groups on Friday nights? Don’t they have more exciting things to do?
> 
> ...





band_rules16 said:


> Or ride around in carts, bounce balls, or tear clothes off the racks in softlines.



Or de-pants all of the mannequins 🙄😬


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 8, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Or ride around in carts, bounce balls, or tear clothes off the racks in softlines.





SpilledTea said:


> Or de-pants all of the mannequins 🙄😬


We have a movie theater upstairs, so it really just amplifies the problem. Kids come in before and after the movie they’re seeing.


----------



## SpilledTea (Feb 8, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> We have a movie theater upstairs, so it really just amplifies the problem. Kids come in before and after the movie they’re seeing.



We're right by a high school, so same.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 8, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> We're right by a high school, so same.



My old store was attached to a mall. The mall closed an hour before we did (or 3 hours before we did on Sundays). I hated that SO much.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh today...

TTOG: Thanks for letting me know about the parking. I can't do anything about it. I'm sorry we're so busy and I'm sorry that we have snow piles everywhere. Did you want me to make people leave?

TTOG: No, I don't know of a pain reliever specific for back pain. And I'm not a doctor or pharmacist, so I can't recommend anything OTC for you. I showed you where the Tylenol/Advil/Aleve were. Good luck.

TTOG: I actually have to apologize for the attitude the TM at the service desk showed you. All we needed to know was how to cancel the order. Thank you  GSA for helping.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 10, 2019)

Things from the weekend:
Friday: Guest: Excuse me, ma'am, we'd just like to let you know that there's a topless mannequin in Women's...
Me: I'll let the team know.
Guest's daughter: No, don't! It's beautiful 😂
(Thank you for that. It made me laugh)

Saturday 
TTOG: Why did you have to be such a bitch? OK, I'm sorry your gift card didn't have a balance, but don't blame our people. The cashier who handled your previous transaction did exactly what they were supposed to and the gift card was sold because both the GSTL and I checked and got a balance of $0 each time. So the likely scenario is that you used it and threw it back in your purse. Snapping  "Whatever, I don't care! Re-train your people!"at both of us multiple times when we did nothing wrong was uncalled for and also makes us _really_ eager to help you 🙄. Lose the 'tude, Myra.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 10, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> So today a guest asked for “onion goggles”????
> What??
> She said they protect your eyes while cutting onions. 🤦🏻‍♀️
> People will buy anything.



Now I wanna pull out a pair of old swim goggles and try this.  LOL!  What an idea.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 10, 2019)

TTOG: That's how the orchids come in. I have no control over this.   I'm not a florist and I am not about to make a mess all over the racetrack because you don't like the available combinations of flower and pot colors. I'm also not going to take responsibility if repotting damages either flower, as is not an unrealistic possiblity. Buy them both, take them home, and do it your own damned self.


----------



## Greenie (Feb 11, 2019)

TTOG:

I can guarantee you did not buy that dress here. It still has the WalMart tag on it. 

And NO, Target is not the “same damn store” as WalMart. 

I AM the manager and there is no way I’m taking that dress from you.


----------



## Marcellow (Feb 12, 2019)

TTOG: You're nuts if you think we’re gonna believe you walked out of this store with an empty Nintendo Switch box yesterday and you want an exchange. Fuck outta here. 🤣


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 12, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> TTOG: You're nuts if you think we’re gonna believe you walked out of this store with an empty Nintendo Switch box yesterday and you want an exchange. Fuck outta here. 🤣


LMAOOOOOO I don’t even get mad at these people I’m like yeah you can’t do that shit here but I respect the hustle


----------



## idkwhattodo (Feb 12, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> TTOG: You're nuts if you think we’re gonna believe you walked out of this store with an empty Nintendo Switch box yesterday and you want an exchange. Fuck outta here. 🤣


Sadly, this works sometimes. I had a guest claim they bought one of those expensive DSLR camera. It was the Nikon D3400 bundle that they got on sale for like $650 if I remember right. She came in five days later claiming there was nothing in the box. LOD refused to come up and told me to call AP. 

She didn’t have a receipt either, so I had to iPOS it and look it up, which took forever because she had vague information and kept changing how it was paid for. Anyway, we find it and our electronics tm literally grabbed it from the back for her. And if you have ever felt one of those cameras, they’re bulky and have some weight to it, so I do not believe for a second that our tm or the guest didn’t notice it was an empty box. AP agreed, but said it was LOD’s call. 

I walkied LOD back and explained everything to him. I mentioned she seemed sketchy with her story changes. Then asked if he could come up or if I could meet him somewhere. He got silent, didn’t respond, and then said, “I don’t have time to deal with it. Just do the return.” It was fun.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ve had instances like that as well. Coming back like 10 or 14 days after purchasing the item and coming in saying “oh there was nothing in it when I opened it” and it’s like an at least $500+ item. Sure, Jan.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 12, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I’ve had instances like that as well. Coming back like 10 or 14 days after purchasing the item and coming in saying “oh there was nothing in it when I opened it” and it’s like an at least $500+ item. Sure, Jan.



And the fact they waited that long to come back and say so. Or without calling first. 
(I always love the excuse, "Well, I wasn't gonna drive all the way back here!" Granted, yes, if you're far away, that makes sense...but spend $600 and NOT call?!)


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 13, 2019)

TTOG - I’m sorry you didn’t like your instapot. But when I opened the box to confirm it was inside and found it wet and still smelling like chili it was obviously used. Since you didn’t say it was defective when I specifically asked “Is there anything wrong with it?” I decided to deny your return. I pointed to the sign saying items in “new” condition could be returned as I handed back your receipt. If you had washed and dried it properly I would probably have done the return. That was disgusting.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 13, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> TTOG - I’m sorry you didn’t like your instapot. But when I opened the box to confirm it was inside and found it wet and still smelling like chili it was obviously used. Since you didn’t say it was defective when I specifically asked “Is there anything wrong with it?” I decided to deny your return. I pointed to the sign saying items in “new” condition could be returned as I handed back your receipt. If you had washed and dried it properly I would probably have done the return. That was disgusting.


Probably just used it for the Super Bowl, "Welp, won't use this for another year, might as well return it and get some Valentine's Day crap!"


----------



## NKG (Feb 13, 2019)

Militantagnostic said:


> Probably just used it for the Super Bowl, "Welp, won't use this for another year, might as well return it and get some Valentine's Day crap!"



"If you don't buy me flowers, your sleeping on the couch"


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 13, 2019)

TTOG - What in the name of Bulleye's made you think that you could take the OPU three tier to do your shopping? If the stack of shopping bags or RFID gun in the cart didn't clue you into the fact that it's not a guest cart, how did the sign on it that says "OPU ONLY" fail to do so?

OPU TM left the cart by the service desk while taking a drive up order out. The front end was busy and, as is typical, understaffed so no one noticed that in the very short period of time the OPU cart was unattended a guest took off with it. Salesfloor had to drop everything we were doing and frantically search around for this guest, who really didn't want to be found, as of course another OPU dropped almost immediately so the OPU TM had to run all the way to the backroom to search for an empty three tier, which aren't exactly plentiful as most are overflowing with electronics and beauty backstock that rarely gets done.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2019)

In that vein, TTOG: I had emptied my 3-tier of boxes & was taking it to my area to load up backstock when you followed me up.
I asked if I could help you & you said no, that you were 'waiting for the cart'.
I explained that these were work carts only, not for guest shopping but you were persistent in wanting one 'because'.
I noped thru the door & closed it in your face.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2019)

TTOG- I am not here to be interrogated about my reproductive status. I'm here to ring you up for purchase or return them. Whether or not I plan to reproduce is none of your bleeping business. Also, after I explain my face is red because of rosacea, don't respond with " oh, I'm sure you'll grow out of it",  " oh, isn't there something you can take for it?" Or my personal favorite " oh, you poor thing". My dermatological issue is not a topic of conversation.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 15, 2019)

I am SOOOOO glad I'm not the only one dealing with idiots who think they know my rosacea better than I and my doctor do.

And sorry you're dealing with the same. Both the rosacea and the numbnuts.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 17, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for buying me a coffee today. As crazy as today was, it was an unexpected, awesome surprise. My faith in humanity is restored.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have to say, working on remodel at night the past couple weeks has been a nice change of pace to avoid stories like these. Can’t say I miss hardlines, but this will come to an end eventually lol.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 19, 2019)

TTOG-Why didn't you tell me that you had the RedCard on your Wallet before I scanned Cartwheel? Once you scan it, Wallet cannot be scanned again, so the only way to pay with it would be to re-ring the purchase, which you didn't want to do. No, the GSTL would have likely said the same thing and wouldn't have given you the 5% off manually with another form of payment. I really don't believe you when you said that you've used the Wallet with the RedCard before since if that were the case, you would have known how to use it properly.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 19, 2019)

Omggg I will always scan someone’s cartwheel and then they’re like “did the payment not work?” And I’m like “there was no payment attached” and then they click and show me like their card that shows the last 4 numbers and be like “here it is” and I’m like “if you want to pay with that you need to connect it to the barcode but even then I already scanned it so I can’t scan it again” and they of course never have their physical card on them and it’s suuuchhhh a headache


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 19, 2019)

You guys probably already all know this - blue background is grabbing only Cartwheel offers, red background also applies a linked payment from Wallet (Redcard or gift cards).

Because I've been burned with the whole re-scan the entire purchase issue before, I've started watching their phone screen and customizing my conversation accordingly. If they've told me that they have a RC, the screen is blue and they don't have their card in hand, I talk up Wallet and the ability to link the payment. If they then tell me it's linked, I tell them that it's not activated and point out the background coloring.  

Also, if it's red, I ask if they also have any gift cards. If they say yes, I hit total, and then scan the bar code because POS will then ask if the guest has additional payment methods. But this does NOT work at SCO yet. Either they have to have physical cards for both, or they both have to be activated in Wallet.

So far it's saved me from a re-ring since I started doing this. But I'll admit I've only been doing this for a couple shifts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 19, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> You guys probably already all know this - blue background is grabbing only Cartwheel offers, red background also applies a linked payment from Wallet (Redcard or gift cards).
> 
> Because I've been burned with the whole re-scan the entire purchase issue before, I've started watching their phone screen and customizing my conversation accordingly. If they've told me that they have a RC, the screen is blue and they don't have their card in hand, I talk up Wallet and the ability to link the payment. If they then tell me it's linked, I tell them that it's not activated and point out the background coloring.
> 
> ...


works at SCO if you take it into store mode, but that's a hassle


----------



## blitzsofttm (Feb 21, 2019)

TMs scheduled for SCO have to handle cash payments.  Quit bitching that that's not what "self checkout is" it's not going to fix anything.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 21, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TMs scheduled for SCO have to handle cash payments.  Quit bitching that that's not what "self checkout is" it's not going to fix anything.


that's only a select few pilot stores


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 21, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TMs scheduled for SCO have to handle cash payments.  Quit bitching that that's not what "self checkout is" it's not going to fix anything.


Not at my store.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 24, 2019)

TTMultipleGuests: Once you put your card in the reader, to get beyond the "Please Wait..." message, you have to press "pay". 🙄🙄🙄🙄 I cannot believe I had four people put on their lights asking "Well, I put my card in, but it just says Please Wait..." And they were still on the checkout screen.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTMultipleGuests: Once you put your card in the reader, to get beyond the "Please Wait..." message, you have to press "pay". 🙄🙄🙄🙄 I cannot believe I had four people put on their lights asking "Well, I put my card in, but it just says Please Wait..." And they were still on the checkout screen.


It literally highlights the pay button and beeps at you... some people


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 24, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It literally highlights the pay button and beeps at you... some people


We confirm daily the poor reading comprehension skills of the general public. Please remove the card is a hurdle for them, too.


----------



## JagStar (Feb 24, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We confirm daily the poor reading comprehension skills of the general public. Please remove the card is a hurdle for them, too.



Attention span in general is non-existent in most Guests. I can't express how many times I've seen cashiers at 3 or more empty lanes (Low Volume Store Blues) standing at the end, ready to take guests, and they'll all file into a big long line into whatever cashier is working closest to the sales floor despite there being lanes open _right beside them. _


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 25, 2019)

Guest asked me what cartwheel was, and I was like “you download the target app and it has a barcode scanner so you can scan everything you’re buying and it will tell you if there’s like a coupon for it, and then you have a personal barcode on your phone that I scan and then it takes all the coupons off” and she was like “well how does that work? My stuff still has to be bagged.” And I was like “oh you scan your stuff like as you take it off the shelf when you’re shopping not like as I’m scanning it for you to buy it” and she was like “it still needs to be bagged” and I was so confused??? like what is she even talking about?? And I was like “nothing about the transaction is different I scan and bag your stuff like normal except I scan the barcode on your phone at the end” and she was like “yeah, don’t really see how that works because I want my stuff to be bagged.” 

WHAT ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT LADY??????


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 25, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTMultipleGuests: Once you put your card in the reader, to get beyond the "Please Wait..." message, you have to press "pay". 🙄🙄🙄🙄 I cannot believe I had four people put on their lights asking "Well, I put my card in, but it just says Please Wait..." And they were still on the checkout screen.


All day - every day! “Tap PAY if you are done scanning all your items!” 
Usually they are nice about it. Occasionally I get “that isn’t how they work at Walmart” like I control the Walmart sco registers. And on the rare occasion they look at you and still ignore your instructions so you have to reach past them and tap on the pay button for them. I always make sure to give them a big smile when I do that. 😁


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 25, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> All day - every day! “Tap PAY if you are done scanning all your items!”
> Usually they are nice about it. Occasionally I get “that isn’t how they work at Walmart” like I control the Walmart sco registers. And on the rare occasion they look at you and still ignore your instructions so you have to reach past them and tap on the pay button for them. I always make sure to give them a big smile when I do that. 😁


And then after you do, they're always like: "Aw geez, of course!" Lol.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 25, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Guest asked me what cartwheel was, and I was like “you download the target app and it has a barcode scanner so you can scan everything you’re buying and it will tell you if there’s like a coupon for it, and then you have a personal barcode on your phone that I scan and then it takes all the coupons off” and she was like “well how does that work? My stuff still has to be bagged.” And I was like “oh you scan your stuff like as you take it off the shelf when you’re shopping not like as I’m scanning it for you to buy it” and she was like “it still needs to be bagged” and I was so confused??? like what is she even talking about?? And I was like “nothing about the transaction is different I scan and bag your stuff like normal except I scan the barcode on your phone at the end” and she was like “yeah, don’t really see how that works because I want my stuff to be bagged.”
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT LADY??????



She thinks that Cartwheel is a mobile check out like Sams Club has.  I tell guests that Cartwheel is a digital coupon program inside the Target app.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 25, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> All day - every day! “Tap PAY if you are done scanning all your items!”
> Usually they are nice about it. Occasionally I get “that isn’t how they work at Walmart” like I control the Walmart sco registers. And on the rare occasion they look at you and still ignore your instructions so you have to reach past them and tap on the pay button for them. I always make sure to give them a big smile when I do that. 😁


Just telling guests to insert their card throws them. I told you to insert the card, not swipe it. No, inserting the card does not mean you throw it on the counter.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 25, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Just telling guests to insert their card throws them. I told you to insert the card, not swipe it. No, inserting the card does not mean you throw it on the counter.


They’ll hold it up in your face like ah yes let me look up your purchases that I have memorized from your card number


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 25, 2019)

TTOG: No, it's not my fault that you wanted to use Cartwheel and gift cards to pay for your stuff, but didn't do it in the right order and forgot to take your RedCard off of Cartwheel. No, it's not a "Big hurdle and problem.", nor is it stupid because the app did what it was supposed to.

I informed you that the service desk would be happy to fix it for you, because I couldn't do it at SCO. So I called a GSTL over and she told you exactly what I had a minute earlier and you responded "OK, well forget it, I'm not doing that. Oh well."

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 Some people don't deserve to use SCO.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Feb 25, 2019)

TTOG: SCO had a coin dispenser jam, so I go over clear the jam and realize it’s low on just about everything, so I close it up, put it a basket in front of the screen and the screen is still on the error screen because i never cleared the screen. i go grab coins and come right back. 

this lady really “scanned” and bagged all five of her items and is aggressively shoving her card in the chip slot of the card reader claiming it is not working. i’m like “uhhh ma’am this one isn’t working right now. notice the screen isn’t even on your purchase and nothing rang up, but the other seven are open for use.”

“well, if you think it’s best that i move to another...... I guess i will” [major sigh and eye roll] 

she froze the stupid card reader, too, with her super aggressive hitting buttons and sticking her card up there, so i added change and then had to do a reboot anyway.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 26, 2019)

I once put a bag over the screen of the self checkout to indicate it being closed and I watched a lady walk up and scan all of her things and put her card in the chip reader before I walked up to her and was like “oh this one isn’t working” and pointed to the bag covering the screen lol 

Side note- really annoying that even when you close the SCO it still will beep when you “scan” something


----------



## RedcardReba (Feb 26, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I once put a bag over the screen of the self checkout to indicate it being closed and I watched a lady walk up and scan all of her things and put her card in the chip reader before I walked up to her and was like “oh this one isn’t working” and pointed to the bag covering the screen lol
> 
> Side note- really annoying that even when you close the SCO it still will beep when you “scan” something


Yes, the system is faulty.  It shouldn't been.  I constantly have to watch, since people spot that last item after they go to pay.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I once put a bag over the screen of the self checkout to indicate it being closed and I watched a lady walk up and scan all of her things and put her card in the chip reader before I walked up to her and was like “oh this one isn’t working” and pointed to the bag covering the screen lol
> 
> Side note- really annoying that even when you close the SCO it still will beep when you “scan” something


Well now it says closed in big bold letters at least. Not that that stops people 

It beeps because the scanner is still active bc you can speed ID to open it.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 26, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Guest asked me what cartwheel was, and I was like “you download the target app and it has a barcode scanner so you can scan everything you’re buying and it will tell you if there’s like a coupon for it, and then you have a personal barcode on your phone that I scan and then it takes all the coupons off” and she was like “well how does that work? My stuff still has to be bagged.” And I was like “oh you scan your stuff like as you take it off the shelf when you’re shopping not like as I’m scanning it for you to buy it” and she was like “it still needs to be bagged” and I was so confused??? like what is she even talking about?? And I was like “nothing about the transaction is different I scan and bag your stuff like normal except I scan the barcode on your phone at the end” and she was like “yeah, don’t really see how that works because I want my stuff to be bagged.”
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT LADY??????



I think my favorite is when I tell them about Cartwheel or anything in the app and they're all "WELL I DON'T WANT TARGET TRACKING ME SO I'M NOT GONNA DO THAT"

Well, okay, I'm sure you're getting tracked other ways. You might as well chuck your phone into a volcano or something. 

Although it was a BIT freaky when my RedCard was automatically added to my Target app after I downloaded it for the first time. Yikes.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 26, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Although it was a BIT freaky when my RedCard was automatically added to my Target app after I downloaded it for the first time. Yikes.


Did you buy something from target.com before you downloaded the app? It was probably just connected to your account so when you signed in the app it just saved your previous payment method


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 27, 2019)

To that one guest-for you, as for all others that I serve in my dept (because I actually do enjoy and care for it, not that Spot would believe it) I was happy to help.  Happy to help you find a product that the device initially said we did not carry, and that I was careful to double check and actually found.  I was happy to see how much it brightened your day, and that I was able to help you, politely, friendly, and intelligible, although I was still choking because of my break down.  You reminded me of the part of this job, the only part left, that I appreciate, and that I'm not bad at it.  If you're the last guest I help, I hope all your days are nice ones.


----------



## band_rules16 (Feb 27, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Did you buy something from target.com before you downloaded the app? It was probably just connected to your account so when you signed in the app it just saved your previous payment method



That was probably it. But it was still a surprise to see.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm really proud of this (linked video)


----------



## mrmarket747 (Mar 1, 2019)

TTOG: Please do not come into the backroom asking if we have an item in stock.


----------



## mrmarket747 (Mar 1, 2019)

TTOG: You see me working on my Uboat, please don't move my uboat while I'm pushing. All you had to do was just ask.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Mar 3, 2019)

TtoG: I'm not an idiot.  I know you're trying to apply the promo gift card you just got with your purchase onto that same purchase.  Trying to circumvent our policy by bringing it up to Guest Service and saying you forgot to use your gift card on your purchase won't work.  Nice try, but no.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 4, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TtoG: I'm not an idiot.  I know you're trying to apply the promo gift card you just got with your purchase onto that same purchase.  Trying to circumvent our policy by bringing it up to Guest Service and saying you forgot to use your gift card on your purchase won't work.  Nice try, but no.


That's not even a good lie. 😂😂😂😂 What a rube.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 4, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> That's not even a good lie. 😂😂😂😂 What a rube.


Yeah it literally won’t work lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 5, 2019)

TTOG....You just placed your order 10 minutes ago. No, I will not contact our OPU person for you so they will bring up your order ASAP. You can take your laziness and go find the items yourself.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Mar 5, 2019)

TTOG: I'm not sure why you so desperately wanted the *giant* patio egg-chair-thing we had on display...but when my LOD politely tells you that we dont have any in stock, and that no, the display cannot be sold, and that "no, sir, it says we have some online because it counts the display but we still cant sell it to you"...you do not immediately go out to the parking lot and do an OPU for it.

I got the order, showed my LOD, and he declared you his nemesis for dropping our INF score as he told me to cancel it. 🙄


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG....You just placed your order 10 minutes ago. No, I will not contact our OPU person for you so they will bring up your order ASAP. You can take your laziness and go find the items yourself.


I always tell guests the (semi) truth. We have to do orders in the order in which they’re recieved. Our devices make us— we literally can’t even see your order until it’s your turn.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I always tell guests the (semi) truth. We have to do orders in the order in which they’re recieved. Our devices make us— we literally can’t even see your order until it’s your turn.


Pretty much what I told her. I also get a little passive agressive with the whole did you read your email, defeats the purpose of order pickup if you don’t allow us time to grab your order.  Etc. And who knows if we have their items anyway?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Pretty much what I told her. I also get a little passive agressive with the whole did you read your email, defeats the purpose of order pickup if you don’t allow us time to grab your order.  Etc. And who knows if we have their items anyway?


Yup. "Did you get the email saying it's ready?"


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 5, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> TTOG....You just placed your order 10 minutes ago. No, I will not contact our OPU person for you so they will bring up your order ASAP. You can take your laziness and go find the items yourself.



Bonus Karen points to the guests who do this when they have larger orders. Had a woman bitching out our front end last week about her pickup order almost immediately after it dropped in epick. It was a 16 DPCI 27 items order. And, as they inevitably always do, started bitching at me because I couldn't just give her all the items when I brought them up. Sorry, I have to scan them all into hold first. That's how it works.

I understand guests who get upset on those occassions that the system backs up and there is a long delay between when they ordered and when the batch drops into epick. There's nothing I can do about it, but I understand. However, the confirmation email says the order will be ready within two hours for a reason.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yup. "Did you get the email saying it's ready?"


I start off with that one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I start off with that one.


Guest: “yeah it’s right here!”

—pulls up the order placed email that specifically says your order isn’t ready yet don’t come in—


----------



## sankoff (Mar 5, 2019)

Me: "Sorry ma'am, we are completely out of that item"

Guest: "Your app says you have 10!!" (frantically waving phone in my face that is showing results for a completely different store)

OR

Me: "Sorry ma'am, that's an online only item"

Guest: "Your app says you have it!"

Me: Points to where it says "Online - Not Sold In Stores"


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 5, 2019)

We had one guest who ordered from Wall Mart and sent husband to pick up....10 minutes before close.  He had to wait, but we picked it for him.  He was so happy he got a Redcard and returned the next day and bought 350 bucks of health food products!


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 5, 2019)

Had one guest who said she had an OPU, I couldn’t find anything under her name so I asked for her order number. “I don’t have one.” “You never got a confirmation email?” “No I didn’t get anything.” “Well I have nothing under your name and I can’t do anything unless I have at least your order number. If you never received any sort of email or anything I can’t really do anything.” “Well I put my card info in! I paid for it!” I didn’t really know what to do so I just stood there while she was looking on her phone and she showed me “HERE’S MY ORDER.” I looked and all she was showing me was a bunch of stuff in her cart, that hadn’t yet been purchased. “This is just stuff in your cart you haven’t purchased it yet.” “Yes I have! I put my card details in!” “Did you get charged? Did you press submit???” “YES!” “Well since it’s still in your cart and you never got any sort of email confirmation of the purchase I don’t think you actually bought it.” After a few more minutes of arguing about it I finally got her to “re-order it” (🙄) and she goes “do I really have to wait all over again for my order? I already waited the two hours.” “Well since you didn’t actually order it until just now, yes.” “WELL THAT WAS A RIDICULOUS WASTE OF TIME” like omg not my problem you’re too dense to order something online properly


----------



## NKG (Mar 5, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Had one guest who said she had an OPU, I couldn’t find anything under her name so I asked for her order number. “I don’t have one.” “You never got a confirmation email?” “No I didn’t get anything.” “Well I have nothing under your name and I can’t do anything unless I have at least your order number. If you never received any sort of email or anything I can’t really do anything.” “Well I put my card info in! I paid for it!” I didn’t really know what to do so I just stood there while she was looking on her phone and she showed me “HERE’S MY ORDER.” I looked and all she was showing me was a bunch of stuff in her cart, that hadn’t yet been purchased. “This is just stuff in your cart you haven’t purchased it yet.” “Yes I have! I put my card details in!” “Did you get charged? Did you press submit???” “YES!” “Well since it’s still in your cart and you never got any sort of email confirmation of the purchase I don’t think you actually bought it.” After a few more minutes of arguing about it I finally got her to “re-order it” (🙄) and she goes “do I really have to wait all over again for my order? I already waited the two hours.” “Well since you didn’t actually order it until just now, yes.” “WELL THAT WAS A RIDICULOUS WASTE OF TIME” like omg not my problem you’re too dense to order something online properly



Why not just go pick it out and buy it. Laziness at its finest


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Had one guest who said she had an OPU, I couldn’t find anything under her name so I asked for her order number. “I don’t have one.” “You never got a confirmation email?” “No I didn’t get anything.” “Well I have nothing under your name and I can’t do anything unless I have at least your order number. If you never received any sort of email or anything I can’t really do anything.” “Well I put my card info in! I paid for it!” I didn’t really know what to do so I just stood there while she was looking on her phone and she showed me “HERE’S MY ORDER.” I looked and all she was showing me was a bunch of stuff in her cart, that hadn’t yet been purchased. “This is just stuff in your cart you haven’t purchased it yet.” “Yes I have! I put my card details in!” “Did you get charged? Did you press submit???” “YES!” “Well since it’s still in your cart and you never got any sort of email confirmation of the purchase I don’t think you actually bought it.” After a few more minutes of arguing about it I finally got her to “re-order it” (🙄) and she goes “do I really have to wait all over again for my order? I already waited the two hours.” “Well since you didn’t actually order it until just now, yes.” “WELL THAT WAS A RIDICULOUS WASTE OF TIME” like omg not my problem you’re too dense to order something online properly


Oh I would’ve wasted their time right back. “Oh no! Call target.com to get it sorted out”


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> Why not just go pick it out and buy it. Laziness at its finest


I've seen a couple notifications on from the app lately offering gift cards for OPU orders specifically. It may have been one of those situations. Doesn't excuse the stupidity of not having placed the order though.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 5, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I've seen a couple notifications on from the app lately offering gift cards for OPU orders specifically. It may have been one of those situations. Doesn't excuse the stupidity of not having placed the order though.



Yeah, the app is giving specific offers for OPUs and drive ups. Doesn't excuse the guest stupidity for sure. Really fun to carry dog food out in freezing rain because the app offered a drive up only deal on it. Thanks, corporate.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Mar 6, 2019)

My personal favorite when they're picking up and I'm trying to find the order by last name and its not coming up, so I ask them if there are any other last names it could be under.  Then they swear up and down that there is no possible other last name.  Then five minutes later when they finally find the email, go to order details, so I scan the barcode and repeat the last name to them they're like "oh, that my maiden name..."  It drives me insane!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 6, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Had one guest who said she had an OPU, I couldn’t find anything under her name so I asked for her order number. “I don’t have one.” “You never got a confirmation email?” “No I didn’t get anything.” “Well I have nothing under your name and I can’t do anything unless I have at least your order number. If you never received any sort of email or anything I can’t really do anything.” “Well I put my card info in! I paid for it!” I didn’t really know what to do so I just stood there while she was looking on her phone and she showed me “HERE’S MY ORDER.” I looked and all she was showing me was a bunch of stuff in her cart, that hadn’t yet been purchased. “This is just stuff in your cart you haven’t purchased it yet.” “Yes I have! I put my card details in!” “Did you get charged? Did you press submit???” “YES!” “Well since it’s still in your cart and you never got any sort of email confirmation of the purchase I don’t think you actually bought it.” After a few more minutes of arguing about it I finally got her to “re-order it” (🙄) and she goes “do I really have to wait all over again for my order? I already waited the two hours.” “Well since you didn’t actually order it until just now, yes.” “WELL THAT WAS A RIDICULOUS WASTE OF TIME” like omg not my problem you’re too dense to order something online properly


I had one like this last night. No order info, no email, nothing on my end. She left to go purchase the items off the floor.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 6, 2019)

ConfusedCashier said:


> My personal favorite when they're picking up and I'm trying to find the order by last name and its not coming up, so I ask them if there are any other last names it could be under.  Then they swear up and down that there is no possible other last name.  Then five minutes later when they finally find the email, go to order details, so I scan the barcode and repeat the last name to them they're like "oh, that my maiden name..."  It drives me insane!


I've had them come up under middle names or the second half of a first name, like Anna Jo Smith would sort as Jo, not Smith.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 8, 2019)

I had a guest wanting to buy a gift for a baby shower. She had grabbed a display and brought it up to purchase, the alert dings "I'm sorry ma'am I can't sell this to you."
"What, why?"
"Because it's a display item and I'm not allowed to sell it."
"But there's nothing wrong with it."
"I understand that, but I'm still not allowed to do that."
"But it's the only one you have in the store."

_thinking Yes, and there's a reason for that  _

"Can't you just let us have it? It's the only thing we came in for"
"I'd love to sell it to you, but I can't I can call my manager and we can see if a nearby store has one."
"But then how do I know that they won't have just displays, too?"
"You'll have to verify that with the store beforehand."

_One GSTL call later, and a new store location_

"Well, I'll go to the other store, but I don't want to, I don't understand why I can't just buy that one.. "

Head, meet register for the rest of the day.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 8, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> I had a guest wanting to buy a gift for a baby shower. She had grabbed a display and brought it up to purchase, the alert dings "I'm sorry ma'am I can't sell this to you."
> "What, why?"
> "Because it's a display item and I'm not allowed to sell it."
> "But there's nothing wrong with it."
> ...


Next time tell the guest that while the display looks fine, it’s built with much worse materials and is NOT safe for the baby.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Next time tell the guest that while the display looks fine, it’s built with much worse materials and is NOT safe for the baby.


This.  The reason "display only" is printed on it is because it was built to be a display and not only doesn't meet safety standards it's actually unsafe to put a child in.  It infuriates me when people take the car seats and strollers off the display shelf and put their kids in them to see the fit, they don't care that they are risking their child's safety because they want to be lazy and don't want to look up the dimensions.

@StargazerOmega I am actually really concerned and a little frightened that you would be so willing to sell dangerous-to-a-baby display equipment that you actually tried to ring it up.


----------



## tholmes (Mar 8, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I am actually really concerned and a little frightened that you would be so willing to sell dangerous-to-a-baby display equipment that you actually tried to ring it up


I don't think they did attempt to ring it up. From how I read it, they instead offered to call the GSTL so they could check a different store.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 8, 2019)

Then what set off the alert ding, if not the cash register?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 8, 2019)

tholmes said:


> I don't think they did attempt to ring it up. From how I read it, they instead offered to call the GSTL so they could check a different store.


Correct. Though I did ring it at first because there was no sign that said it was a display, nor was the guest aware that it was display only until after the register alerted that it couldn't be sold. I called a GSTL immediately after the alert popped, yet the guest still insisted that I just let them have it, even after I told them that it wasn't safe just because it was the only one we had.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 8, 2019)

TTMultipleG: How hard is it to push your carts either out the door with you or at least back to the entrance when you're finished shopping? I mean, honestly. You're an adult for heaven's sake.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 9, 2019)

TTOG Who has her  toddler standing on the loading area in SCO so he can jump around while scanning for you:  When I politely ask you to not let him stand on there, don't whine and tell me that ALL of the cashiers let him do it.  You're not holding him, heck your back is to him while you're bagging.   When I state it's a safety and liability issue, please don't whine to your husband (who is oblivious to what's going on), "But everyone thinks it's so cute".    I don't care, we don't encourage our guests to stand on our equipment.  What business does? 
Cute isn't going to help you if your kid falls and splits his head open.  Don't worry about showing how cute your kid is to everyone and just be a parent, ok Snowflake.

So, here's a sticker for your kid.  Thank you and enjoy your evening.


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2019)

Ttgo-

So kid comes up to me and is like -

"Hit or miss"

I look at the kid and like "what?"

He explains "hit is pound it" and miss is "fake out the pound it with a dab"

So I pick miss...we pound it and he moves on.

Then comes this girl 5 minutes later....

She asks me the same thing... hit or miss. I Select hit and tell her that her buddy was just here.


No sooner does this guest walk over and goes " She's trying to work. Leave her alone"

"They are fine" I say. Not destroying the store or stealing 🤷‍♀️

The guest rolls her eyes and leaves


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2019)

TTOG: You come up & ask me for a breakfast item we don't carry. 
I tell you "No, sorry. Just what we have in the pastry case."
You then ask for THREE other items that we. don't. carry.
Each time I point to the case & reiterate just what we have IN THE CASE so you look it over for a few minutes before wandering off.
Idiot.


----------



## NKG (Mar 9, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You come up & ask me for a breakfast item we don't carry.
> I tell you "No, sorry. Just what we have in the pastry case."
> You then ask for THREE other items that we. don't. carry.
> Each time I point to the case & reiterate just what we have IN THE CASE so you look it over for a few minutes before wandering off.
> Idiot.



You mean this isn't McDonald's???


----------



## Greenie (Mar 14, 2019)

TTOG: We do not have a bakery. We’ve never had a bakery. You can’t pick up a cake you ordered here because YOU. DID. NOT. ORDER. IT. HERE.


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 15, 2019)

TTOKaren: No. My fellow teammate and I were NOT discussing you. We were discussing what needed to be done at Guest Service. To go complain to the GSTL and call us bitches was completely unwarranted.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 15, 2019)

TTOG: I really hope you could feel the eye daggers I was throwing your way as you completely wrecked the clearance section that I was *clearly* trying to clean up.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2019)

TTOG: You spent your entire time in line on your dumbphone.
When you FINALLY got up to my counter, you looked up in a daze & said "Imana do ahhhhhhhhhh" before trailing off.
I was trying to get an idea what you wanted while you stood with your mouth agape.
Even the lady behind you could hear me drumming my fingers like a military corpsman on speed.
Eventually, you did a duckface & cocked your head to one side before dragging your drink name out one syllable at a time.
Then you went BACK to your dumbphone oblivious to the world.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 17, 2019)

Sounds like fairly typical pre-coffee behavior to me.


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You spent your entire time in line on your dumbphone.
> When you FINALLY got up to my counter, you looked up in a daze & said "Imana do ahhhhhhhhhh" before trailing off.
> I was trying to get an idea what you wanted while you stood with your mouth agape.
> Even the lady behind you could hear me drumming my fingers like a military corpsman on speed.
> ...



I'd be like I'm ordering for you...pick the douchbagest thing and make it half assed


----------



## idkwhattodo (Mar 17, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> TTOKaren: No. My fellow teammate and I were NOT discussing you. We were discussing what needed to be done at Guest Service. To go complain to the GSTL and call us bitches was completely unwarranted.


I had this with this one sketchy lady not too long ago. I was barely involved with the situation and turned to another service desk tm and said, “watch for the bedding on the ground. it’s all salvage.” and this woman went off. 

“what the f%*{^ did you say about me?” like chill, ma’am, i said the bedding is salvage. she went wild though. also, she was picking up shoes from the floor to return with ID and was pissed she wouldn’t get full price. she ended up dumping them by the bathroom.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 17, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> I had this with this one sketchy lady not too long ago. I was barely involved with the situation and turned to another service desk tm and said, “watch for the bedding on the ground. it’s all salvage.” and this woman went off.
> 
> “what the f%*{^ did you say about me?” like chill, ma’am, i said the bedding is salvage. she went wild though. also, she was picking up shoes from the floor to return with ID and was pissed she wouldn’t get full price. she ended up dumping them by the bathroom.


I had a similar thing, twice.  Woman walked out of one of the fitting rooms, then asked pretty loud "Do you want me to bring my clothes out?"  I said "Yes please" as I was folding shirts on the desk.  Nasty as can be "What did you say?!?!"  I looked at her, said "Yes please" and she meanly said "Oh, I thought you said something else!"  Another time, I said "Hello" to a woman, she practically yelled "Were you talking to me?!?  Do you work here?!?"  That encounter just went all sorts of downhill, because she had to use the fitting room and no matter what I said she took offense and berated me pretty hard the whole time she was there.  Quotes - "I just told you I have 17 items!"  "Well, sorry I have to verify, nothing personal just part of job."  "Don't tell me it's your job!  I know it's your job!  You told me you work here so I know that!" and on the way out "Telling me it was your job is insulting because it makes it seem that you think I don't know you have to do that.  You need to change what you say."  (Lady, you got mad when I tried to verify the count and yelled at me that you told me the number, how else should I phrase why I have to verify?)

Anyway for today.  TTOG - Hygiene!!!!  You smell like you smoked two packs at the front door before walking in.  Cigarette smoke never smells attractive, but I was literally gagging because you reeked so bad of smoke.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 17, 2019)

TTOG: It doesn’t matter if I’m an employee, you can’t cut me on line. And when I called you out on it, you said “but I’m a customer”, all entitled and everything. Guess what, I was on break, so I was a customer too. And I heard you complain to another cashier about the situation, you little weasel.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 18, 2019)

TTOG If you weren't chasing your child through the store maybe they wouldnt have fallen on their face. It's not a playground. What if you had them run past an aisle as someone wheeled a furniture flat down there?


----------



## blitzsofttm (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyway for today.  TTOG - Hygiene!!!!  You smell like you smoked two packs at the front door before walking in.  Cigarette smoke never smells attractive, but I was literally gagging because you reeked so bad of smoke.[/QUOTE]

Had a guest one time who reeked of marijuana and returned clothing that reeked as well... you can bet that defected out and double bagged.


----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2019)

I just wanted to print 1 just one. Let's count them 1..... picture but fucking no.....

You and your friend were treating the Kodak kiosk like instragram. Adding filters and border shit. 

I am you know I can make duplicates pictures and give them to the minors to hand out at school. No? Mom wouldn't approve of them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 19, 2019)

NKG said:


> I just wanted to print 1 just one. Let's count them 1..... picture but fucking no.....
> 
> You and your friend were treating the Kodak kiosk like instragram. Adding filters and border shit.
> 
> I am you know I can make duplicates pictures and give them to the minors to hand out at school. No? Mom wouldn't approve of them.


Thank god we got rid of photo lab due to the remodel


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 19, 2019)

To that one guest: I'm sorry that of the two electric carts we had, one of them was out of order and the other one was being used by another guest. I also remember that you came in on Saturday to complain about this to a GSTL, but somehow I don't think that complaining to them again would change their answer about the situation. In addition, don't snap at me when the other guest finishes using the cart and you get to use it, only for it to suddenly stop working. I was helping another guest and frankly, if you had an appointment to be at, why didn't you come in earlier to do your shopping? I'm sorry you are dealing with plantar fasciiitis , but you should have known that the cart not being available was a possibility due to what happened on Saturday.


----------



## NKG (Mar 19, 2019)

Guest gets ready to hit call box and I'm literally standing there...

I say "no don't hit that. I'm right here" 

Guest leaves...

I just didn't want 4 different people on my team to respond and LOD to ask who's responding. Plus it surround sound all over the store.Guess I was rude🤷‍♀️

But they came back later on 🤣


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 19, 2019)

NKG said:


> Guest gets ready to hit call box and I'm literally standing there...
> 
> I say "no don't hit that. I'm right here"
> 
> ...


I’ve had people stare right at me as they hit the button (sometimes we put it up at GS if it’s dead and we have to take a 15)


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 20, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve had people stare right at me as they hit the button (sometimes we put it up at GS if it’s dead and we have to take a 15)


You have a call box at GS?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> You have a call box at GS?


We use the photo call box.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 20, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve had people stare right at me as they hit the button (sometimes we put it up at GS if it’s dead and we have to take a 15)


No one covers your break ?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 20, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> No one covers your break ?


There have been times when there is no one available or qualified.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 20, 2019)

if i don't have someone to cover guest services, i usually just close it and put up a sign directing the guests over to the checklanes


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 20, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> TTOG If you weren't chasing your child through the store maybe they wouldnt have fallen on their face. It's not a playground. What if you had them run past an aisle as someone wheeled a furniture flat down there?


Besides not caring that their children are running all around the aisles getting in guests way and nearly knocking them over, I’ve seen parents allowing their children to lay down on the bottom of their carts where you would put large packs of bottled water or dry dog food etc while they hang on like a monkey to the metal bars above them while the parents relaxingly do their shopping not at all concerned that they are putting their child at terrible risk. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 20, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We use the photo call box.


Same


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 20, 2019)

PJ5 said:


> Besides not caring that their children are running all around the aisles getting in guests way and nearly knocking them over, I’ve seen parents allowing their children to lay down on the bottom of their carts where you would put large packs of bottled water or dry dog food etc while they hang on like a monkey to the metal bars above them while they relaxingly do their shopping not at all concerned that they are putting their child at terrible risk. Absolutely terrible.


I see that all the time.  Kids on their stomachs on the bottom shelf, fingers just a couple of inches away from the wheels.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I see that all the time.  Kids on their stomachs on the bottom shelf, fingers just a couple of inches away from the wheels.



I fucking hate this and it makes me tense up every time I see it. When I worked at another retailer many years ago we had to stop people from letting their kids stand up or ride on the bottom of carts like that, so it's a bit odd to me that Target doesn't have that rule, too. Of course, parents tended to be total assholes when you told them their kid needed to sit down to avoid doing a header onto the concrete or keep their little fingers from being crushed in the wheels, but I've definitely heard kids start crying from having said fingers crushed/pinched, and that's definitely worse.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I fucking hate this and it makes me tense up every time I see it. When I worked at another retailer many years ago we had to stop people from letting their kids stand up or ride on the bottom of carts like that, so it's a bit odd to me that Target doesn't have that rule, too. Of course, parents tended to be total assholes when you told them their kid needed to sit down to avoid doing a header onto the concrete or keep their little fingers from being crushed in the wheels, but I've definitely heard kids start crying from having said fingers crushed/pinched, and that's definitely worse.


This.
Over the years I've had to cut a little girl's hair out from around a wheel, another little girl got her fingernail ripped off after mom turned suddenly & she'd been running her finger along the wheel, my grand-nephew broke his finger after getting it caught by a wheel, a little boy had several fingers run over when mom started up suddenly & the list goes on.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 21, 2019)

I suspect that it's a liability thing. If we begin to attempt enforcement, but FAIL to stop someone who then gets hurt, are the team member and store liable for not informing the guest that it's a hazard? 

I mean, you would think it's a common sense thing, but we all know how little common sense people seem to have. And how little parents pay attention to their spawn while shopping.


----------



## PJ5 (Mar 21, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I suspect that it's a liability thing. If we begin to attempt enforcement, but FAIL to stop someone who then gets hurt, are the team member and store liable for not informing the guest that it's a hazard?
> 
> I mean, you would think it's a common sense thing, but we all know how little common sense people seem to have. And how little parents pay attention to their spawn while shopping.


They don’t pay attention to them while they arent shopping either too often as well.   I think target should have a sign by the carts saying “please don’t allow children to stand, lay down, or play in shopping carts”.  not as enforcement but a gentle reminder for idiots.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 21, 2019)

TTOG: Thanks for telling me that you saw on the Facebook that the people to ask in stores where to find things are the employees who pick up online orders because we know where everything is. That's good information to have. But, I'm still only going to point you in the general direction because while I might know where everything is I'm a little busy here picking online orders for other people. That's how it works, old man. I don't have time for you and I don't care what your Facebook friends think about it. Order online if you want my help.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2019)

TTOG (and many more like you):  We are decades into the Information Age and you think that we can do orders and payments over the phone?  A)  That's what a computer is for.  B)  I can't see you, I can't see your card, not doing phone orders is security for you in case someone gets your card number.  Ever hear of identity theft?  C)  This isn't a two store mom and pop pizza joint, where everyone uses the same exact system and trade off logging in; why do you think that we, store level, can change any webpage ordering information?  Move forward in time, not backwards.  Less frustrating and more successful.

(Yeah I'm sick of trying to get through to people who think that calling and paying for an item should operate exactly how it did in the 80s.)


----------



## rd123 (Mar 25, 2019)

TTOG: please do not think by my looks that I don’t understand English. You can talk in your normal pace and don’t stretch your words or talk slowly. I can understand you clearly. You don’t have to act it out too while explaining 🙄.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 25, 2019)

rd123 said:


> TTOG: please do not think by my looks that I don’t understand English. You can talk in your normal pace and don’t stretch your words or talk slowly. I can understand you clearly. You don’t have to act it out too while explaining 🙄.


If you feel really petty, try doing it back to them. They’ll get the hint.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 25, 2019)

I will give it a try next time @Amanda Cantwell 👍


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 25, 2019)

Keep in mind the guest could find it offensive, so be careful. A more polite way would just be saying “I’m fluent in English/English is my first language, no need to talk slow.”


----------



## NKG (Mar 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Keep in mind the guest could find it offensive, so be careful. A more polite way would just be saying “I’m fluent in English/English is my first language, no need to talk slow.”



Even that could offend someone. #its2019


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 26, 2019)

Our store was evacuated tonight, and we had all the employees across the street from the store plus fire trucks with lights on and somehow 30 plus people still asked us if the store was open. Not what happened, those I can understand, but ARE YOU OPEN?!  The level of stupidity amazes me.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 26, 2019)

I tried in between telling that “yeah I understood what you are trying to say. But we don’t carry it in our store”.


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 26, 2019)

Dragonslayer said:


> Our store was evacuated tonight, and we had all the employees across the street from the store plus fire trucks with lights on and somehow 30 plus people still asked us if the store was open. Not what happened, those I can understand, but ARE YOU OPEN?!  The level of stupidity amazes me.



My store was evacuated last fall and we encountered the same thing. It was infuriating yet comical. 🙄


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 26, 2019)

Last night I had a Guest that, _despite the fact we announced that the store was closing_, he continued to shop.

All the lights were being shutdown, as usual. Each team member began calling out that their department was clear- then* out of nowhere*, some guy comes walking down the race track with a basket full of items he wants to purchase...

I was like: ... registers are closed dude.

I seriously don't understand what goes through these people's minds!


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 26, 2019)

They think they’re the most important person in the world 🙄


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 27, 2019)

GuestWho said:


> Last night I had a Guest that, _despite the fact we announced that the store was closing_, he continued to shop.
> 
> All the lights were being shutdown, as usual. Each team member began calling out that their department was clear- then* out of nowhere*, some guy comes walking down the race track with a basket full of items he wants to purchase...
> 
> ...


Nothing, it’s all about them.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 27, 2019)

GuestWho said:


> Last night I had a Guest that, _despite the fact we announced that the store was closing_, he continued to shop.
> 
> All the lights were being shutdown, as usual. Each team member began calling out that their department was clear- then* out of nowhere*, some guy comes walking down the race track with a basket full of items he wants to purchase...
> 
> ...



SNOWFLAKE!


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 27, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> SNOWFLAKE!


C-Note is that you?


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 27, 2019)

GuestWho said:


> Last night I had a Guest that, _despite the fact we announced that the store was closing_, he continued to shop.
> 
> All the lights were being shutdown, as usual. Each team member began calling out that their department was clear- then* out of nowhere*, some guy comes walking down the race track with a basket full of items he wants to purchase...
> 
> ...


There used to be one guest who would regularly come in and do this, but she would also change her mind on certain items and ask that somebody go back on the salesfloor to find another of the same item because she noticed something was wrong with it. I'm pretty sure she did it on purpose to cause us all needless aggravation. Another team member said he recorded one time she did this and it escalated into a huge argument with the STL, I actually can't wait to see the video haha.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 27, 2019)

GuestWho said:


> Last night I had a Guest that, _despite the fact we announced that the store was closing_, he continued to shop.
> 
> All the lights were being shutdown, as usual. Each team member began calling out that their department was clear- then* out of nowhere*, some guy comes walking down the race track with a basket full of items he wants to purchase...
> 
> ...



I think due to my Target experiences, I make sure to NEVER go to a business ten minutes before close, unless I need something quick, like milk that takes two seconds to find.

I remember one Q4 where we had two moms together who KEPT SHOPPING IN KIDS FIFTEEN MINUTES AFTER STORE CLOSE. TPS talked to them, they ignored them, and finally our LOD had to ask them to go check out. That was back in the day where we stayed 30-45 minutes after close to finish reshop or zone. They acted like it was a huge inconvenience to them. People.


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 28, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> I think due to my Target experiences, I make sure to NEVER go to a business ten minutes before close, unless I need something quick, like milk that takes two seconds to find.
> 
> I remember one Q4 where we had two moms together who KEPT SHOPPING IN KIDS FIFTEEN MINUTES AFTER STORE CLOSE. TPS talked to them, they ignored them, and finally our LOD had to ask them to go check out. That was back in the day where we stayed 30-45 minutes after close to finish reshop or zone. They acted like it was a huge inconvenience to them. People.


Man... I wish my store would allow us to work 45 minutes after close! It would be so easy just focusing on reshop and zoning.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 29, 2019)

Guest: "I'm here to exchange this."
Me: "Okay, do you have the item for which you want to exchange it?"
G: "No."
🤦‍♂️ M: "Okay, you're welcome to go get the item."
G: "Can I leave this here?"
M: "I don't want to confuse it with reshop so I'd prefer if you took it, along with the receipt and come back when you have the item for which we're exchanging."

G: (leaves the item and receipt on the counter at my register, not even a neighboring one or the end of the counter) "Okay I'll be back."

🤦‍♂️😠🙄


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 29, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guest: "I'm here to exchange this."
> Me: "Okay, do you have the item for which you want to exchange it?"
> G: "No."
> 🤦‍♂️ M: "Okay, you're welcome to go get the item."
> ...



at my store we take some receipt paper or a sticky note and write "EXCHANGE" on it, then place that on the item in front of the register we use the least. just a suggestion


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> at my store we take some receipt paper or a sticky note and write "EXCHANGE" on it, then place that on the item in front of the register we use the least. just a suggestion


I do too but my fellow TMs have burned me by sending stuff to reshop without reading.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 29, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> I do too but my fellow TMs have burned me by sending stuff to reshop without reading.



oh yikes, i've been burned by that before. idk what to do then lol. i would prefer the guest take their shit too lol


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 29, 2019)

One of my biggest pet peeves is coming up to GS and being like “I want to exchange this.” “Okay, did you already grab the item you want to exchange it for?” “No.” “Ok, would you like me to return it then and you can just go shopping?” “No, I want to exchange it.” THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE??????? I CAN’T JUST MAGICALLY EXCHANGE MERCHANDISE BY READING IN YOUR MIND WHAT YOU WANT, YOU NEED TO ACTUALLY HAVE IT IN YOUR HAND


----------



## Greenie (Mar 29, 2019)

NKG said:


> Even that could offend someone. #its2019



I read that as #tits2019 and I was like Hell. I missed something in this thread. 😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> at my store we take some receipt paper or a sticky note and write "EXCHANGE" on it, then place that on the item in front of the register we use the least. just a suggestion


At my store we’re not allowed to hold paid merch at GS for this reason exactly lol


starmaster1000 said:


> I do too but my fellow TMs have burned me by sending stuff to reshop without reading.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 29, 2019)

GuestWho said:


> Man... I wish my store would allow us to work 45 minutes after close! It would be so easy just focusing on reshop and zoning.



Yeah, that was 10-12 years ago. I used to hate it, but now I kind of miss it.


----------



## GuestWho (Mar 31, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Yeah, that was 10-12 years ago. I used to hate it, but now I kind of miss it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 31, 2019)

TTOG: I can't help you at Food Avenue because I'm on break.
Yes, I'm sitting here but you see I'm trying to enjoy my pretzel on my break. I told you the TM will be back in a few seconds. Gosh.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 31, 2019)

TTOG: You saw me struggling with that microwave (the biggest one) for SFS/OPU. Instead of stopping and waiting, you crept towards me, expecting me to move. I barely dragged it out of your way so you could go by. You said thank you, which I appreciated, but you could have waited.

TTOG: who orders a microwave or a futon or something humungous for order pickup? 

TTOG: Thanks for scolding your child and making her apologize to me as she crashed into my SFS cart yesterday. (This child was RUNNING down the back wall of middle, crashed into my cart, which in turn crashed into me.) 

TTOG: Thanks for the laugh today, as you told your child that taking a multivitamin would be better than just iron pills, and retorting with "Taking vitamins isn't supposed to be fun or interesting" after she complained how boring multivitamins are. (Get the gummies! That's fun!)


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 31, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: You saw me struggling with that microwave (the biggest one) for SFS/OPU. Instead of stopping and waiting, you crept towards me, expecting me to move. I barely dragged it out of your way so you could go by. You said thank you, which I appreciated, but you could have waited.



You move out of the way for guests when doing OPU? That's a nope for me. STL has told me to do what I need to do to keep the metrics green and he'll deal with any complaints.




band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: who orders a microwave or a futon or something humungous for order pickup?



Don''t mind that at all. Just don't order the one giant thing and a bunch of little things at once.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 31, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> You move out of the way for guests when doing OPU? That's a nope for me. STL has told me to do what I need to do to keep the metrics green and he'll deal with any complaints.



I won't move next time! It was a little old lady who went by me too, saying that it was easier for her to keep going than to stop. Okay, not like I had a giant microwave or anything!




seasonaldude said:


> Don''t mind that at all. Just don't order the one giant thing and a bunch of little things at once.



This is true, but our OPU storage space is limited for things like furniture and appliances. We keep a flat ready, but even that gets in the way. Also did an OPU that was just Chapstick yesterday. One. Chapstick. Waste of a bag.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 31, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> This is true, but our OPU storage space is limited for things like furniture and appliances. We keep a flat ready, but even that gets in the way. Also did an OPU that was just Chapstick yesterday. One. Chapstick. Waste of a bag.



It was a thief checking to see if a stolen credit card works. Happens quite a bit. They like ordering little things like a single pack of ramen or  gum. Fulfill the order, let AP know and move on.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 31, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> It was a thief checking to see if a stolen credit card works. Happens quite a bit. They like ordering little things like a single pack of ramen or  gum. Fulfill the order, let AP know and move on.



Whoa, good to know. I'm still new to SFS/OPU, but I'll mention it next time.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 31, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> You move out of the way for guests when doing OPU? That's a nope for me. STL has told me to do what I need to do to keep the metrics green and he'll deal with any complaints.



okay i'm sorry but that's just rude. if you're in someone's way, you move so they can pass by. that's just common decency.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 31, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> okay i'm sorry but that's just rude. if you're in someone's way, you move so they can pass by. that's just common decency.



I was hoping to not be rude, it was just awkward that she kept coming closer to me as I was trying to put this giant microwave on my OPU cart. If I was shopping, I probably would have gone around the person. Just an odd encounter overall.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 31, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> okay i'm sorry but that's just rude. if you're in someone's way, you move so they can pass by. that's just common decency.



I agree that it's rude. Unfortunately, OPU has very limited time to do our thing. If we don't meet our metrics, then corporate will be calling our STL to ask how he's going to fix it. Thus, we do what we need to do to stay green. STL gets not shit to roll downhill to us. Everyone is happy except Karen.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 31, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> It was a thief checking to see if a stolen credit card works. Happens quite a bit. They like ordering little things like a single pack of ramen or  gum. Fulfill the order, let AP know and move on.


Never knew this.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 1, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: who orders a microwave or a futon or something humungous for order pickup?



People who read the signs near those items that literally say "let us do the heavy lifting!" and direct people to delivery/OPU.

RE: Stolen cards--if ever you get a fraud notification from your credit card asking about a $0 transaction for a mobile app, say it wasn't legit, even if you did, in fact, download a $0 game on your phone that day. Learned this one after having to spend too much time with my cc company to get ~$4500 of airline charges reversed.


----------



## PJ5 (Apr 1, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> My store was evacuated last fall and we encountered the same thing. It was infuriating yet comical. 🙄


At my old job at a dry cleaners I had a car drive through the front windows to the middle of the store before finally crashing to a stop on a pole and people were coming in with bundles of clothing asking if we were open 🙄  some people have issues.


----------



## Greenie (Apr 3, 2019)

TTOG: Guy, you should have just let me help you pick out the maxi pads you had a photo of the first time. They all look the same, I agree. Sorry, not sorry you were back two hours later sheepishly asking me if I could help you this time.


----------



## JagStar (Apr 7, 2019)

TTOG: No, I can't pull a cashier off a lane to run back there and grab those items you forgot for you. It's Sunday, the lines are long, and having a TM do your shopping for you while you sit over in Starbucks and complain is just lazy.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 8, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you thank you THANK YOU for helping out the boy in front of you when he was 8 cents short. He looked disappointed that he didn't have enough to get all of the Pokemon cards he wanted, but you quickly said, "I can help out" and counted out the remaining 8 cents. He and I both thanked you profusely. You made both of our days!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello Selma,
I simply asked if everything was going OK and if there was anything else i could do for you. Snapping "Well, you could open more lanes" at me on a Sunday when we can barely keep our heads above water was not cool.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 8, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> Hello Selma,
> I simply asked if everything was going OK and if there was anything else i could do for you. Snapping "Well, you could open more lanes" at me on a Sunday when we can barely keep our heads above water was not cool.


It’s just going to get worse.


----------



## Produce Queen (Apr 8, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> Hello Selma,
> I simply asked if everything was going OK and if there was anything else i could do for you. Snapping "Well, you could open more lanes" at me on a Sunday when we can barely keep our heads above water was not cool.


Well at least it wasn’t Karen. She’s ruder


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 8, 2019)

So my STL has started this thing where we no longer have people in SCO. And our guests are absolute morons so this is a train wreck as you can imagine because someone needs help every 2 seconds and guests absolutely trash the entire area so honestly SCO is a mess currently. But I’ll be on a checklane and while someone is paying I’ll look over and see like 5 red lights and accidentally make eye contact with someone and they’ll be like “CAN YOU HELP ME?!?!!?” and I’m like “no? Im already helping someone sorry” like yeah lemme just leave my line that’s 7 people deep for you?? what kinda logic 

I mean I get it it’s absolutely idiotic and ridiculous that no one is there to help them but for them to expect me to be able to while I’m on a register????? Makes no sense 

(The GSTL is supposed to watch for SCO lights while watching the lanes - this does not work at all as we are no longer allowed to call for guest first so our GSTLs now spend half their shifts on a register)


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 8, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> we are no longer allowed to call for guest first


Where is this utopia you speak of? 😍


----------



## Lux (Apr 9, 2019)

To that one guest who doesn’t understand how returns work. If you only return $50 worth of stuff and want to buy $80 worth of stuff.... yes you have to pay the difference. No your not being charged twice or again for your returns you literally handed me an $80 item. I promise 80-50= 30. This is why I don’t respond to back up -if you can imagine this as a 10 min repeated explanation. I was 10 seconds away from telling her sorry guest service closed at 10 and it’s now 10:01. You will have to come back tomorrow....  I don’t think I drank my koolaid this morning. Was not guest centric enough if she complains I will get yelled at for not adjusting it to $50.🤷🏼‍♀️🤦🏼‍♀️ This is my life and where did I go wrong.


----------



## rollybot (Apr 9, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for giving me a great review on a survey. Apparently, it made its way to the district leader and my whole store was ecstatic over it.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 9, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> (The GSTL is supposed to watch for SCO lights while watching the lanes - this does not work at all as we are no longer allowed to call for guest first so our GSTLs now spend half their shifts on a register)



That sounds like a complete disaster.  The snowflakes at my store would have a rebellion if that happened.  

I thought being more guest-centric up front would get more hours for the front, not less.  I cringe at all of the merch just walking out the door.

I feel your pain.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 9, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So my STL has started this thing where we no longer have people in SCO. And our guests are absolute morons so this is a train wreck as you can imagine because someone needs help every 2 seconds and guests absolutely trash the entire area so honestly SCO is a mess currently. But I’ll be on a checklane and while someone is paying I’ll look over and see like 5 red lights and accidentally make eye contact with someone and they’ll be like “CAN YOU HELP ME?!?!!?” and I’m like “no? Im already helping someone sorry” like yeah lemme just leave my line that’s 7 people deep for you?? what kinda logic
> 
> I mean I get it it’s absolutely idiotic and ridiculous that no one is there to help them but for them to expect me to be able to while I’m on a register????? Makes no sense
> 
> (The GSTL is supposed to watch for SCO lights while watching the lanes - this does not work at all as we are no longer allowed to call for guest first so our GSTLs now spend half their shifts on a register)


😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Not laughing at you. Laughing at the absolute insanity of this.


----------



## RedcardReba (Apr 9, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So my STL has started this thing where we no longer have people in SCO. And our guests are absolute morons so this is a train wreck as you can imagine because someone needs help every 2 seconds and guests absolutely trash the entire area so honestly SCO is a mess currently. But I’ll be on a checklane and while someone is paying I’ll look over and see like 5 red lights and accidentally make eye contact with someone and they’ll be like “CAN YOU HELP ME?!?!!?” and I’m like “no? Im already helping someone sorry” like yeah lemme just leave my line that’s 7 people deep for you?? what kinda logic
> 
> I mean I get it it’s absolutely idiotic and ridiculous that no one is there to help them but for them to expect me to be able to while I’m on a register????? Makes no sense
> 
> (The GSTL is supposed to watch for SCO lights while watching the lanes - this does not work at all as we are no longer allowed to call for guest first so our GSTLs now spend half their shifts on a register)


Wow, bad management call.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 9, 2019)

TTOG: Yeah, bruh, you are totally teh coolest, getting your hands on a walkie and messing with a bunch of retail drones just trying to get their shit done. I honestly can't believe why you're not the hottest date in town on a Saturday night.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 9, 2019)

ttog thanks for having me pick that ~60 unit opu just for it to end up being a rts


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 9, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> Well at least it wasn’t Karen. She’s ruder


I have a bunch of names, depending on the situation / my mood lol. Selma seemed perfect for this one. 🤣


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 12, 2019)

TTOG: I am extremely sorry for my behavior towards you yesterday. I shouldn't have chuckled when you told me that the cashier you checked out with accidentally entered 136 bananas instead of the 6 bananas you really had. It was just so hectic yesterday as we only had two cashiers, one GSTL (who had to be at guest services because the guest services opener called out) and myself on self-checkout that I was worn down and mentally broken by the absurdity of the situation and I hope that the store coupons I gave you made you feel a little better.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 12, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So my STL has started this thing where we no longer have people in SCO. And our guests are absolute morons so this is a train wreck as you can imagine because someone needs help every 2 seconds and guests absolutely trash the entire area so honestly SCO is a mess currently. But I’ll be on a checklane and while someone is paying I’ll look over and see like 5 red lights and accidentally make eye contact with someone and they’ll be like “CAN YOU HELP ME?!?!!?” and I’m like “no? Im already helping someone sorry” like yeah lemme just leave my line that’s 7 people deep for you?? what kinda logic
> 
> I mean I get it it’s absolutely idiotic and ridiculous that no one is there to help them but for them to expect me to be able to while I’m on a register????? Makes no sense
> 
> (The GSTL is supposed to watch for SCO lights while watching the lanes - this does not work at all as we are no longer allowed to call for guest first so our GSTLs now spend half their shifts on a register)


This whole situation just sounds completely ridiculous and messed up. I experienced that situation briefly yesterday because we had two cashiers, and when one of them went on break, the lines were just ridiculous, not to mention that a guest accidentally spilled tomato sauce and the GSTL had to clean up the mess. During this time, I had to watch self-checkout and guest services and go back-and-forth between the two. I would definitely talk to your STL if possible and explain that this set-up is not sustainable and that there absolutely needs to be a team member scheduled at self-checkout at all times.


----------



## JagStar (Apr 12, 2019)

TTOG: A debit card is not a gift card. No, I can't look inside my system to make sure the money was "instantly" transferred to your account since it probably won't be. Why did you turn down a giftcard the first time I asked you if you wanted me to transfer it to a giftcard or a debit card if you wanted the money to be counted towards your next purchase? And no, yelling at me about how unhelpful I am when I'm trying to tell you your options and make sense of what you're asking is not helping me help you. SMH. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 12, 2019)

JagStar said:


> TTOG: A debit card is not a gift card. No, I can't look inside my system to make sure the money was "instantly" transferred to your account since it probably won't be. Why did you turn down a giftcard the first time I asked you if you wanted me to transfer it to a giftcard or a debit card if you wanted the money to be counted towards your next purchase? And no, yelling at me about how unhelpful I am when I'm trying to tell you your options and make sense of what you're asking is not helping me help you. SMH. 🤦‍♂️


Debit card refunds are usually 24-48 hrs depending on the bank, can be up to 3-4 days...

One time a guest asked why we couldn't print her redcard balance on the receipt and I explained it's like a bill and she was like but you just refunded $20, so I have 20 on there... Like lady do you know how a credit card works??


----------



## JagStar (Apr 12, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Debit card refunds are usually 24-48 hrs depending on the bank, can be up to 3-4 days...
> 
> One time a guest asked why we couldn't print her redcard balance on the receipt and I explained it's like a bill and she was like but you just refunded $20, so I have 20 on there... Like lady do you know how a credit card works??




When I told her that I was crediting 30 dollars back to her account, she literally thought it meant that she had a credit of 30 dollars. She then went back into the store and got back into another Cashier's line. I first became alerted to the situation when I saw her berating the poor, confused cashier that her charged balance was wrong. "It should be 15 bucks! Not 51 dollars! I have a credit on this" waving around her TARGET DEBIT CARD.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 12, 2019)

JagStar said:


> When I told her that I was crediting 30 dollars back to her account, she literally thought it meant that she had a credit of 30 dollars. She then went back into the store and got back into another Cashier's line. I first became alerted to the situation when I saw her berating the poor, confused cashier that her charged balance was wrong. "It should be 15 bucks! Not 51 dollars! I have a credit on this" waving around her TARGET DEBIT CARD.


Idk how these people have lived that long and not get how credit and debit cards worked like I understood the concept by the time I was 10 or 11 lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 13, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> This whole situation just sounds completely ridiculous and messed up. I experienced that situation briefly yesterday because we had two cashiers, and when one of them went on break, the lines were just ridiculous, not to mention that a guest accidentally spilled tomato sauce and the GSTL had to clean up the mess. During this time, I had to watch self-checkout and guest services and go back-and-forth between the two. I would definitely talk to your STL if possible and explain that this set-up is not sustainable and that there absolutely needs to be a team member scheduled at self-checkout at all times.


My store would be total anarchy if my STL did this. Thankfully we're a high volume store, so it would never be considered...It makes my brain cry just reading about it.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 13, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> My store would be total anarchy if my STL did this. Thankfully we're a high volume store, so it would never be considered...It makes my brain cry just reading about it.


My store is AA+ volume and it happened 🙃🙃 my STL is literally just an idiot


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 13, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> okay i'm sorry but that's just rude. if you're in someone's way, you move so they can pass by. that's just common decency.


Ya, but....when transition has an aisle empty of merchandise, fixtures/tubs/stuff in the aisle does the guest HAVE to go down THAT aisle ???  They are setting it,   There is nothing to buy here !!  There are 40 OTHER aisles you can go down to get from the pharmacy to the racetrack, WHY THIS ONE !!!!


----------



## unknown (Apr 13, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Ya, but....when transition has an aisle empty of merchandise, fixtures/tubs/stuff in the aisle does the guest HAVE to go down THAT aisle ???  They are setting it,   There is nothing to buy here !!  There are 40 OTHER aisles you can go down to get from the pharmacy to the racetrack, WHY THIS ONE !!!!



It's a power move. They go down it to show they can. I've blocked off aisles with flats or tubes before. One bitch pushed her long ass kid cart down an aisle and spilled her drink. After cleaning it up. I said fuck it and angled a flat at each end so no could come down it as I reset it.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 13, 2019)

unknown said:


> It's a power move. They go down it to show they can. I've blocked off aisles with flats or tubes before. One bitch pushed her long ass kid cart down an aisle and spilled her drink. After cleaning it up. I said fuck it and angled a flat at each end so no could come down it as I reset it.


Hahaha, done that.  Got reprimanded by ETL for it, but sooo worth the peace.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 13, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My store is AA+ volume and it happened 🙃🙃 my STL is literally just an idiot


Also high volume and it’s happened here too


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 13, 2019)

Since she spilled her drink I'd throw a couple of wet floor signs out and say the aisle is closed for "safety".


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 13, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Since she spilled her drink I'd throw a couple of wet floor signs out and say the aisle is closed for "safety".


Awesome idea.  Bringing a drink in with me next shift, gonna take forever to clean that up.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 13, 2019)

TTOG: You need to shop the high D area and pick up a floor length mirror. You were dressed like a teenager and you are probably my age. Not a good look.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 14, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for scolding your 4 year old kid while you were waiting in my line. The woman with the baby who was crying probably was about ready to cry herself because your kid was mocking the baby by imitating it. Your kid was irritating me too. Then the kid asked for a sticker LMAO. Thank you for telling him no dad.


----------



## Greenie (Apr 16, 2019)

TTOG: Wait your damn turn. I’m obviously helping someone else  — we are talking and choosing a locked up item. I don’t need you to tap your foot at me and loudly sigh and tell me I’m giving you lousy service after I politely told you I’d call someone else over since I would be a few moments with this guest. 

The best part was 10 minutes later when the TM that came to help you called me over to talk to the you and you start running your mouth about the worst service you’ve ever received and then you realize the manager you so desperately wanted to complain to was ME!

Loved the moment  you realized *I* was the one you were complaining about and then you just left. 

Thanks for wasting everyone’s time today.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2019)

Walking through the parking lot of a different Target, two women in front of me.

TTOG:  You are awesome.  When you spotted several packs of forgotten soda in the bottom of a cart in the carousel you told the woman next to you "I'm going to take it back inside."  I'm sure the person who forgot the soda is equally grateful for your honesty.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2019)

TTOG: You grabbed a stack of gift cards that you wanted various values on with NO scan code - numbers only, meaning they all had to be keyed in MANUALLY. 
You tried to be oblivious to the long line behind you but they weren't having it & it took everything I had not to crack up at some of the comments while you dithered over which card & how much.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You grabbed a stack of gift cards that you wanted various values on with NO scan code - numbers only, meaning they all had to be keyed in MANUALLY.
> You tried to be oblivious to the long line behind you but they weren't having it & it took everything I had not to crack up at some of the comments while you dithered over which card & how much.


What cards don’t have a barcode? I’ve never seen any brand without one


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2019)

Starbucks gift cards are barcoded for holiday & specialty but our core/every day cards are not.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 16, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My store is AA+ volume and it happened 🙃🙃 my STL is literally just an idiot


STLs aren’t what they used to be. And neither are ETLs...😂🙄😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Starbucks gift cards are barcoded for holiday & specialty but our core/every day cards are not.


They will be soon (per Starbucks)

But can’t you swipe them anyways?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nope, swipe & load was disabled.
Believe me, I tried.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Nope, swipe & load was disabled.
> Believe me, I tried.


I believe all *new* printed cards will be barcoded. May take a while to clear of old core cards though


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 16, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> May take a while to clear of old core cards though


There's all sorts of "accidents" that could make them unusable.


----------



## CashCat (Apr 18, 2019)

TTOG:  if you want something five bucks cheaper than you saw it for, just wait for me to scan it and lie to me about the shelf sticker.  Don't tell me up front that the price was really unclear, and then claim it was definitely $5 lower after I scan it.  You'll just waste your time waiting for the GSA to wander out of wherever he hides and send you to the service desk


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 18, 2019)

TTOG: Thanks for the great conversation about your college alma mater (that is near my hometown). I'm glad we could swap stories about places and events there and you were very pleasant to interact with! I wish I had more guests like you!


----------



## JagStar (Apr 18, 2019)

TTOGIJUSTHAD: You exit the store through the big door thst says exit with green arrows pointing outside. I don't know how you managed to pass both the exit snd the entrance and end up in TSC.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 18, 2019)

Clearly, too busy stalking you.


----------



## JagStar (Apr 18, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Clearly, too busy stalking you.



She like stood in front of the exit door with her bags and stared at it AND the entrance doors. Then some TMs walked by on their lunch and she followed them into TSC. Lmao.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2019)

Why did they let her in?


----------



## JagStar (Apr 18, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Why did they let her in?



They didn't even pay attention to her behind them until she tried to fit her big ass buggy of easter groceries through the door. Haha. Then she complained how it wasn't clear where the exit was when we have a huge enter/exit set of doors.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 18, 2019)

quick question, return with expired receipt, do we honor price originally paid for or last selling price?


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 18, 2019)

jerseygirl said:


> quick question, return with expired receipt, do we honor price originally paid for or last selling price?



Neither. Tell Karen no. She missed the return date. Don't be the Yes Desk.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 18, 2019)

JagStar said:


> They didn't even pay attention to her behind them until she tried to fit her big ass buggy of easter groceries through the door. Haha. Then she complained how it wasn't clear where the exit was when we have a huge enter/exit set of doors.



I have to think she was casing the joint, as nobody can be that stupid.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 18, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I have to think she was casing the joint, as nobody can be that stupid.


Let me introduce you to Karen...😂😂😂


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 18, 2019)

I should say be that stupid and still manage to work a card reader to complete the transaction.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I have to think she was casing the joint, as nobody can be that stupid.


If that were true, she'd have worn a red shirt and left the cart behind.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 18, 2019)

That's the next pass.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 18, 2019)

jerseygirl said:


> quick question, return with expired receipt, do we honor price originally paid for or last selling price?


If it’s a Target brand item you would do a no receipt return but honor the original price paid. Call the GSTL over to override it going onto a merch card. If it isn’t a Target brand item I’ll tell them the receipt is expired and I can’t do the return. All while smiling pleasantly at them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 18, 2019)

jerseygirl said:


> quick question, return with expired receipt, do we honor price originally paid for or last selling price?


No receipt return for last selling. 


CeeCee said:


> If it’s a Target brand item you would do a no receipt return but honor the original price paid. Call the GSTL over to override it going onto a merch card. If it isn’t a Target brand item I’ll tell them the receipt is expired and I can’t do the return. All while smiling pleasantly at them.


We don’t have to do this. Target owned brands have one year with receipt. Without receipt/over one year it’s normal return policy.


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 18, 2019)

Agree with CeeCee and Amanda. We have a policy already in place. Follow it.


----------



## Halbree (Apr 18, 2019)

Best practice is: if the receipt is recently expired do it as a receipted return use daily override code. If it expired a while ago than deny it outright or process as you would any other no receipt return.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 18, 2019)

Halbree said:


> Best practice is: if the receipt is recently expired do it as a receipted return use daily override code. If it expired a while ago than deny it outright or process as you would any other no receipt return.


This is not best practice. Best practice is to scan the receipt. POS will decide. (Yes, sometimes POS allows a return a day or two past, not always).


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2019)

If it is an item we still sell at full price, I honor the price on the receipt.


----------



## Halbree (Apr 18, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is not best practice. Best practice is to scan the receipt. POS will decide. (Yes, sometimes POS allows a return a day or two past, not always).


i literally just read it on workbench TODAY, it's best practice. It even says "this is an appropriate scenario in which to use the daily override code." lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 18, 2019)

Halbree said:


> i literally just read it on workbench TODAY, it's best practice. It even says "this is an appropriate scenario in which to use the daily override code." lol


huh, that must have changed recently then as when I looked a few months ago it was what I posted. I've always let POS decide if it's a few days and denied if longer. technically we're supposed to "attempt every return" but if it's from 7 years ago I'm not wasting anyones time lol


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 18, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Neither. Tell Karen no. She missed the return date. Don't be the Yes Desk.



this is bad advice


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 19, 2019)

So all my GSTLs reinforce the idea of making the guest happy in every way so one day recently a lady was trying to return a movie off her redcard and it wasn’t coming up and I asked when she bought it, turns out it was Black Friday. So I said unfortunately your “receipt” is expired which is why I can’t return using your card, however I can issue you a store credit with your ID. I processed the return and the guest was extremely happy and thankful and went on her way. My ETL GE was next to me and after the guest left she goes “so you knew her receipt was expired yet you let her return it anyway? Why is that?” And I said “well it’s not like I gave her her money back, she will use the merch card which will go right back into the store and she’ll probably end up buying more stuff as well. I try to do every return every possible way I can.” And she was like “in the future never let a guest return something if their receipt is expired. It’s against best practice and there’s no point of having a policy if you’re not going to follow it” like she was genuinely mad. On one hand yes I get it we have a policy but it was a completely sealed $15 movie not like an expensive electronic. I don’t think I’m in the wrong though. If you are unable to use a receipt to return, then you attempt a no receipt return, correct? You try everything and do whatever the computer allows you to do. I think issuing store credit for a product with an expired receipt is a pretty reasonable thing to do and something I would expect the majority of stores to do. What do you guys think?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So all my GSTLs reinforce the idea of making the guest happy in every way so one day recently a lady was trying to return a movie off her redcard and it wasn’t coming up and I asked when she bought it, turns out it was Black Friday. So I said unfortunately your “receipt” is expired which is why I can’t return using your card, however I can issue you a store credit with your ID. I processed the return and the guest was extremely happy and thankful and went on her way. My ETL GE was next to me and after the guest left she goes “so you knew her receipt was expired yet you let her return it anyway? Why is that?” And I said “well it’s not like I gave her her money back, she will use the merch card which will go right back into the store and she’ll probably end up buying more stuff as well. I try to do every return every possible way I can.” And she was like “in the future never let a guest return something if their receipt is expired. It’s against best practice and there’s no point of having a policy if you’re not going to follow it” like she was genuinely mad. On one hand yes I get it we have a policy but it was a completely sealed $15 movie not like an expensive electronic. I don’t think I’m in the wrong though. If you are unable to use a receipt to return, then you attempt a no receipt return, correct? You try everything and do whatever the computer allows you to do. I think issuing store credit for a product with an expired receipt is a pretty reasonable thing to do and something I would expect the majority of stores to do. What do you guys think?



your etl is wrong, the actual best practice in that specific scenario would be to offer a no receipt return


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So all my GSTLs reinforce the idea of making the guest happy in every way so one day recently a lady was trying to return a movie off her redcard and it wasn’t coming up and I asked when she bought it, turns out it was Black Friday. So I said unfortunately your “receipt” is expired which is why I can’t return using your card, however I can issue you a store credit with your ID. I processed the return and the guest was extremely happy and thankful and went on her way. My ETL GE was next to me and after the guest left she goes “so you knew her receipt was expired yet you let her return it anyway? Why is that?” And I said “well it’s not like I gave her her money back, she will use the merch card which will go right back into the store and she’ll probably end up buying more stuff as well. I try to do every return every possible way I can.” And she was like “in the future never let a guest return something if their receipt is expired. It’s against best practice and there’s no point of having a policy if you’re not going to follow it” like she was genuinely mad. On one hand yes I get it we have a policy but it was a completely sealed $15 movie not like an expensive electronic. I don’t think I’m in the wrong though. If you are unable to use a receipt to return, then you attempt a no receipt return, correct? You try everything and do whatever the computer allows you to do. I think issuing store credit for a product with an expired receipt is a pretty reasonable thing to do and something I would expect the majority of stores to do. What do you guys think?


You did the right thing. Best practice is to attempt every return.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 19, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> You did the right thing. Best practice is to attempt every return.


Thank you. I was like “you really want me to straight up say no to a guest even if they have options?” and she was just like “if you know it’s expired deny it.” I said “okay I didn’t know thanks for telling me” but I was really thinking “yeah right lmao”


----------



## Times Up (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Thank you. I was like “you really want me to straight up say no to a guest even if they have options?” and she was just like “if you know it’s expired deny it.” I said “okay I didn’t know thanks for telling me” but I was really thinking “yeah right lmao”



Your ETL GE needs training.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Thank you. I was like “you really want me to straight up say no to a guest even if they have options?” and she was just like “if you know it’s expired deny it.” I said “okay I didn’t know thanks for telling me” but I was really thinking “yeah right lmao”


Yeah you were 100% right. Literally pull up the return policy the first line is we promise to attempt every return

I’m all for an ETL GE that’s actually willing to say no but that’s too far


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 19, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We don’t have to do this. Target owned brands have one year with receipt. Without receipt/over one year it’s normal return policy.


Oh yea, I would check to make sure it’s within the 1 year timeframe. 😊


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Oh yea, I would check to make sure it’s within the 1 year timeframe. 😊


If it’s in one year timeframe you shouldn’t need to adjust, POS will allow with receipt.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So all my GSTLs reinforce the idea of making the guest happy in every way so one day recently a lady was trying to return a movie off her redcard and it wasn’t coming up and I asked when she bought it, turns out it was Black Friday. So I said unfortunately your “receipt” is expired which is why I can’t return using your card, however I can issue you a store credit with your ID. I processed the return and the guest was extremely happy and thankful and went on her way. My ETL GE was next to me and after the guest left she goes “so you knew her receipt was expired yet you let her return it anyway? Why is that?” And I said “well it’s not like I gave her her money back, she will use the merch card which will go right back into the store and she’ll probably end up buying more stuff as well. I try to do every return every possible way I can.” And she was like “in the future never let a guest return something if their receipt is expired. It’s against best practice and there’s no point of having a policy if you’re not going to follow it” like she was genuinely mad. On one hand yes I get it we have a policy but it was a completely sealed $15 movie not like an expensive electronic. I don’t think I’m in the wrong though. If you are unable to use a receipt to return, then you attempt a no receipt return, correct? You try everything and do whatever the computer allows you to do. I think issuing store credit for a product with an expired receipt is a pretty reasonable thing to do and something I would expect the majority of stores to do. What do you guys think?


All this policy would do is encourage guests with expired receipts to say they don’t have a receipt. It’s punishing guests who have their receipt.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 19, 2019)

TJustAboutEveryDamnGuestAtSCOToday: SLOW THE FUCK DOWN! Seriously. It's two days before Easter, the store was completely slammed and I was the only SCO cashier on that side of the store. If you try to just whip through things like The Flash, the register will freeze. I can fix it for you, but I also have 3 other fires to put out, you'll have to wait while I do my job and take care of those tasks. 

However, becoming increasingly more insistent and angry won't help matters when I'm with other guests 🙄


----------



## Greenie (Apr 20, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> You did the right thing. Best practice is to attempt every return.



Devils advocate. 

Scanned the receipt. POS denied. You already attempted. 

It doesn’t say we will attempt every return with every little thing we can think of. 


(I offer the no receipt option as well)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 20, 2019)

Greenie said:


> Devils advocate.
> 
> Scanned the receipt. POS denied. You already attempted.
> 
> ...


Right. That’s the loophole we have to deny no receipt returns if we wish.


----------



## JagStar (Apr 20, 2019)

ToThe1.5MillionKarensReturningEasterShitTheyDidn'tNeed: No, if you bought this stuff using a merchandise card and cash, you must take the merchandise card back first because it is first in the system before you can get the cash you payed. Screaming about how you paid cash (usually less than 5 dollars  ) and want your amount back in cash does not change this.


----------



## NKG (Apr 20, 2019)

Ttog-

" Hi I'm looking for soap?"

Hand soap, body soap, dish soap????

"Hand soap"

Gives directions to exact location and description of where it is in the aisle 

" No hand soap; not body soap"

Its exactly where it is

That's why I asked you if you were looking for hand soap because it's not in the same place🤦‍♀️

I hope you never found it


----------



## NKG (Apr 25, 2019)

Ttog...

I'm walking back to grocery, Karen and her devil's spawns are stopped at an endcap. The baby is chewing on something from one spot and Karen notices. She is like "stop chewing on that" and then her daughter is like "Mom you're gonna have to buy that now" I kid you not she tells her daughter "NO I don't" I wanted so badly to say " then don't give your kid merchandise to play with"  🙄  Makes you wonder how many toys go back on the shelf after being drooled all over.


----------



## Target_serf (Apr 26, 2019)

To that one (or dozens every day) guest. Yes, I know that you don't like self checkouts. Yes, I know that you think they take jobs away. Yes, I know that you don't get paid to check your own merchandise out. All that said, you do not have to yell it at me just because I am doing my job and telling you that they are available if you want to use them. Also, there is a time in the morning before a regular cashier is scheduled. This is not a personal slight to you, but how the scheduling is due to the slow foot traffic before the mall our store is attached to opens. I will check you out on a regular register if you request it, but if I am helping someone at the self checkout already, I need to finish that first so they can complete their order.


----------



## NKG (Apr 27, 2019)

I had a guest tell me that the sign for Pepsi 4 for $10 6 pack is misleading because it was signed near 12 packs. I wanted to tell her its misleading if you can't read because the print for 6 pack is pretty big letters.


----------



## band_rules16 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey, guests, can you not make out in the middle of pFresh? I swear it's the universe taunting me for being single, but I'm sick of it. Happened twice this weekend.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> Hey, guests, can you not make out in the middle of pFresh?


A fire extinguisher'll fix that real quick.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 29, 2019)

ttog sorry that I dropped your dish soap while I was getting another order (I pulled out a big box and it was stuck to the tape and fell). if it makes you feel any better it splashed all over me so I had to complete the rest of my shift smelling like dish soap. hopefully you forget about the order and it goes RTS.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 29, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ttog sorry that I dropped your dish soap while I was getting another order (I pulled out a big box and it was stuck to the tape and fell). if it makes you feel any better it splashed all over me so I had to complete the rest of my shift smelling like dish soap. hopefully you forget about the order and it goes RTS.



Can't you just have flex grab another dish soap?


----------



## Target_serf (Apr 30, 2019)

To that one self checkout guest. There is a receptacle for your hangers. Kindly place them there, and not in the trash can.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 30, 2019)

And vice versa: please stop putting your Starbucks drinks and other garbage in the hanger bin


----------



## unknown (May 1, 2019)

I was resetting the "Bags" aisle today, think sandwich bags and Ziplock bags, when a guest asked me if we carry pint sized freezer bags in the store. I knew we had none on the pog, so I checked the mydevice. I couldn't find any and started to look it up on the app. She says to forget it and she'll order them on Amazon. Then she says .... your loss. 

I'm thinking .... bitch, what about this dog and pony show says Unknown orders the product?


----------



## can't touch this (May 1, 2019)

The other day I bumped into a very young couple having an explicit and casual chit chat about their sex life in one of the sporting goods aisles. Guy and girl both looked like 12 or 13. The gist of the conversation was the little boy whining about not getting head often enough. It was gross. 🚔🚔🚔🚔🚔


----------



## GoodyNN (May 1, 2019)

unknown said:


> I was resetting the "Bags" aisle today, think sandwich bags and Ziplock bags, when a guest asked me if we carry pint sized freezer bags in the store. I knew we had none on the pog, so I checked the mydevice. I couldn't find any and started to look it up on the app. She says to forget it and she'll order them on Amazon. Then she says .... your loss.
> 
> I'm thinking .... bitch, what about this dog and pony show says Unknown orders the product?


I have never seen a pint-size freezer bag. Ziploc, glad, etc have quart and gallon compose freezer and storage varieties. The smaller sizes are sandwich and snack which are not available in freezer grade plastic.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 4, 2019)

TTOSCOG: Y'know, tugging on the receipt as the machine prints it doesn't print it any faster. It just jams it (or you tear your receipt) and I have to reprint it. 

Go away.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 5, 2019)

TTOG: I'm not even sorry you had to wait for an electronics TM to help you with a case last night. We were both having the damndest time trying to open it, so he said he would find another one for you, which he did. Instead of being civil and saying '"Thank you" you sighed under your breath and cursed us out and called the whole situation a fiasco...

...🙄🙄🙄

1. Excuse us for helping you
2. It was hardly a fiasco, you just hated that you had to wait
3. How about not shopping a 11:45 PM? 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Louiethe3 (May 5, 2019)

TTOG: Why are you complaining about us not having enough TM on the salesfloor, but when I follow that up with asking if your finding everything/have any questions you don't need my assistance.  There was also a swarm of red shirts at the huddle not far from you.


----------



## Target_serf (May 5, 2019)

To that one guest. This is not _Let's Make a Deal_, and I am not Monty Hall


----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2019)

to that one guest: I did not bump you !! I was stocking the shelves they don't magically stock themselves.  
And thanks for telling me to slow down.

by the way slowing down is not the Target way, bitch !!!


----------



## Lilac wine (May 5, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG, thanks for not scratching off the silver stuff from the access code on the 50 gift cards you're giving me.


Lol um yeah had a lady legit had $500 in gift cards she got from her work, bonuses im assuming. But she was mad cause i had to question it. And sat for a good hour scathing that crap off. Mind you they were in the sums of $10 and $5.


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2019)

Guest today begged me to help her pay her red card payment without out the car or payment slip. After the 10th time of her asking me to "look up her account" or throw 10 credit cards at me, I wanted to ask her how bad she was in debt.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> Guest today begged me to help her pay her red card payment without out the car or payment slip. After the 10th time of her asking me to "look up her account" or throw 10 credit cards at me, I wanted to ask her how bad she was in debt.


Provide redcard phone number. They can help (if it happens again)


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Provide redcard phone number. They can help (if it happens again)



You need the card number though


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> You need the card number though


Oh they didn’t even have that? Yeah they’re outta luck. Maybe they can look it up without but I doubt it... it would get the guest out of your face though


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Oh they didn’t even have that? Yeah they’re outta luck. Maybe they can look it up without but I doubt it... it would get the guest out of your face though



No card at all. She wanted me to look it up like Kohls and JCPENNEY can.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> No card at all. She wanted me to look it up like Kohls and JCPENNEY can.


People don’t realize how high key insecure that is.


----------



## Target_serf (May 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> Guest today begged me to help her pay her red card payment without out the car or payment slip. After the 10th time of her asking me to "look up her account" or throw 10 credit cards at me, I wanted to ask her how bad she was in debt.


Don't think I've ever had a week where I wasn't asked about looking up a card by at least one guest. They won't take no for an answer either. I've had dozens tell me that they have looked up their Redcard info before. I've worked for Spot for almost 19 years, and in that time, we have never had the ability to look up credit card numbers.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> People don’t realize how high key insecure that is.


They care when they hear about everyone else getting hacked; they DON'T care when it inconveniences THEM.


----------



## PJ5 (May 5, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> this is bad advice


Policies aren't a suggestion they are the rules and you can’t get in trouble for following them.  Bending them and allowing exceptions is how guest entitlement gets out of control.  If the guest realizes they will only get away with what store policy allows you have less problems at guest service in the long run especially with repeat guests.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2019)

TTOG: Due to a storm rolling thru, a nearby lightning strike knocked out power just long enough for the lights to flicker & the registers to reboot.
You, kind sir, were the only one who was understanding when I warned you that it would be awhile. 
You happily waited in the cafe & were exceedingly gracious.
If only everyone was as understanding as you were.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: Due to a storm rolling thru, a nearby lightning strike knocked out power just long enough for the lights to flicker & the registers to reboot.
> You, kind sir, were the only one who was understanding when I warned you that it would be awhile.
> You happily waited in the cafe & were exceedingly gracious.
> If only everyone was as understanding as you were.


Omg i would’ve given them at least 10% off for being so nice bc so many guests would have a fit


----------



## Leo47 (May 5, 2019)

TTOG: use your eyeballs please. When the SCO screen says “a team member is coming to check your ID” that means a team member (me) is gonna check your ID. So annoying when I see them just staring at the screen and then i go over and log in and then they’re just standing there. And I’m like uh can I see your ID. And they’re like “what? My ID? UGH” and they make a huge dramatic show about pulling out their wallet and getting their ID. Like if you are literally reading that I am coming to check your ID then have it out and ready!!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG: use your eyeballs please. When the SCO screen says “a team member is coming to check your ID” that means a team member (me) is gonna check your ID. So annoying when I see them just staring at the screen and then i go over and log in and then they’re just standing there. And I’m like uh can I see your ID. And they’re like “what? My ID? UGH” and they make a huge dramatic show about pulling out their wallet and getting their ID. Like if you are literally reading that I am coming to check your ID then have it out and ready!!!!


Or when they look at the screen that says a ™  is coming to help and ignore it and attempt to continue scanning


----------



## CeeCee (May 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Or when they look at the screen that says a ™  is coming to help and ignore it and attempt to continue scanning


Or when you log in to put in their date of birth and they try to keep scanning. 
“You can’t scan anything until I put in your birthdate. Can I please see your ID?”
“What? Do you know how long it’s been since I’ve been carded?”
I.DONT.CARE.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 5, 2019)

I had one dude tell me we are "f---ing Nazis" and to go F myself because he was buying cold medicine and it prompted for an ID for the kind he bought.
I told him I was not willing to get fired for his inconvenience and he left all his cart full of groceries and stuff here (he was done. That was the last item he scanned lol). 

I'm like, "thanks for shopping with us, sir" with a huge smile  as he continues mouthing off towards the door. Lol. Bye.


----------



## Target_serf (May 6, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> I had one dude tell me we are "f---ing Nazis" and to go F myself because he was buying cold medicine and it prompted for an ID for the kind he bought.
> I told him I was not willing to get fired for his inconvenience and he left all his cart full of groceries and stuff here (he was done. That was the last item he scanned lol).
> 
> I'm like, "thanks for shopping with us, sir" with a huge smile  as he continues mouthing off towards the door. Lol. Bye.


This is Guestese for "I forgot my ID", "I don't have an ID", and/or "I'm too young to buy this."


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 6, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> TTOG: use your eyeballs please. When the SCO screen says “a team member is coming to check your ID” that means a team member (me) is gonna check your ID. So annoying when I see them just staring at the screen and then i go over and log in and then they’re just standing there. And I’m like uh can I see your ID. And they’re like “what? My ID? UGH” and they make a huge dramatic show about pulling out their wallet and getting their ID. Like if you are literally reading that I am coming to check your ID then have it out and ready!!!!


My favorite is when the blinker goes off telling them I'm coming, yet they still try to scan their stuff. I'm always like: "Excuse me, I can get you out of that screen so you can continue." and they look at me and are like *blink blink* "Wuuuuut?"


----------



## Times Up (May 6, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> My favorite is when the blinker goes off telling them I'm coming, yet they still try to scan their stuff. I'm always like: "Excuse me, I can get you out of that screen so you can continue." and they look at me and are like *blink blink* "Wuuuuut?"



But it's more fun to let then keep scanning!


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 6, 2019)

PJ5 said:


> Policies aren't a suggestion they are the rules and you can’t get in trouble for following them.  Bending them and allowing exceptions is how guest entitlement gets out of control.  If the guest realizes they will only get away with what store policy allows you have less problems at guest service in the long run especially with repeat guests.



the overarching policy at Target, including guest services, is “make it right”

if i get called over to guest service and hear that one of my team members denied something as simple as an old receipt, i’m not gonna be happy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> the overarching policy at Target, including guest services, is “make it right”
> 
> if i get called over to guest service and hear that one of my team members denied something as simple as an old receipt, i’m not gonna be happy.


By deny in that example do you mean not offer refund on original payment or not offer no receipt return. If it’s the latter, I agree 100%. The former would be insane.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 6, 2019)

TTOG: No, we don't sell anything (that I know of) that will keep baby bottles warm for several hours. I'm not sure that anyone does, because I'm pretty sure that would be a REALLY BAD IDEA. In addition to providing an excellent nutrient-rich growth medium for bacteria the fats & proteins and stuff would probably break down and separate and turn really gross after a bit.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTOG: No, we don't sell anything (that I know of) that will keep baby bottles warm for several hours. I'm not sure that anyone does, because I'm pretty sure that would be a REALLY BAD IDEA. In addition to providing an excellent nutrient-rich growth medium for bacteria the fats & proteins and stuff would probably break down and separate and turn really gross after a bit.


🤢


----------



## PJ5 (May 6, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> the overarching policy at Target, including guest services, is “make it right”
> 
> if i get called over to guest service and hear that one of my team members denied something as simple as an old receipt, i’m not gonna be happy.


Target should change their policies officially to be more “make it right” friendly if that’s their view on guest services.  I feel it’s unprofessional and discriminatory to change policies for some people and not all, and if you ignore the rules for everyone then what’s the point in having them in the first place?
All the money Target loses from people at checkout who “swear” the price was a bit less on the shelf, and it’s just given to them with no one checking because we want to “make it right” would probably be enough to cover the payroll to get full time hours for  half the TMs.  It’s absurd.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 6, 2019)

PJ5 said:


> Target should change their policies officially to be more “make it right” friendly if that’s their view on guest services.  I feel it’s unprofessional and discriminatory to change policies for some people and not all, and if you ignore the rules for everyone then what’s the point in having them in the first place?
> All the money Target loses from people at checkout who “swear” the price was a bit less on the shelf, and it’s just given to them with no one checking because we want to “make it right” would probably be enough to cover the payroll to get full time hours for  half the TMs.  It’s absurd.



i don’t really care. i just work here. in a store. not at HQ.


----------



## PJ5 (May 7, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i don’t really care. i just work here. in a store. not at HQ.


That’s true, and HQ is the cause of most of the problems in the stores as it usually goes in retail.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 10, 2019)

TTOG: The toy you had was street dated, which means we can't sell it until the street date. I dont know who made the mistake of putting it on the floor, but as soon as we realized it was street dated, we alerted the right people and made sure it got taken off the floor. You then called both my GSTL and I rude because we told you we couldn't sell you the item. 🙄

If only you could've heard how rude *you* sounded to us. 🙄🙄🙄 Not sorry you left pissed, there was nothing we could do, we were just doing our jobs. 

PS: You won't have any luck at another Target if it's street dated merch, so telling your kid "We can go to another Target, since these people won't let us have your toy." isn't going to help at all.


----------



## can't touch this (May 10, 2019)

To the lil fella about 8 years old who was fascinated by my Zebra and asked how much I get paid working here: Enjoy your parents' bread while you still can, the grind ain't as fun as it looks


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 10, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> To the lil fella about 8 years old who was fascinated by my Zebra and asked how much I get paid working here: Enjoy your parents' bread while you still can, the grind ain't as fun as it looks



this was the hottest toy last christmas.....


----------



## can't touch this (May 10, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> this was the hottest toy last christmas.....
> 
> View attachment 7920



Why is micro-Karen running her card before all her shit is rang up and totaled


----------



## seasonaldude (May 10, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> this was the hottest toy last christmas.....
> 
> View attachment 7920



That was hot at your store? Really? We got a shit load of them and sold almost none. After Christmas, we had a clearance focal with nothing but those things piled up on it. They still didn't sell. I assume they all eventually got sent to salvage because they FINALLY disappeared one day in early February.

That was the the complete dud of Q4 at my store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Why is micro-Karen running her card before all her shit is rang up and totaled


The card reader was updated to quick chip so it reads it early obviously 

The real question is why she’s not using her chip... she obviously has a redcard lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2019)

TTOG: it’s great that you worked in the military. Thank you for your service. That doesn’t give you the right to scam us. You hit your no receipt limit. Stop trying to get around it.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOG: it’s great that you worked in the military. Thank you for your service. That doesn’t give you the right to scam us. You hit your no receipt limit. Stop trying to get around it.


I have a guest like this.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I have a guest like this.


It’s disgusting honestly. Like it’s great you served, I honestly do appreciate that. But to use that to try to get stuff/scam people is just terrible


----------



## NKG (May 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TTOG: it’s great that you worked in the military. Thank you for your service. That doesn’t give you the right to scam us. You hit your no receipt limit. Stop trying to get around it.



Are you sure he was scamming the company?  Idk how he was using his military service as a scam either. Not every guest that walks into Target is a scammer.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> Are you sure he was scamming the company?  Idk how he was using his military service as a scam either. Not every guest that walks into Target is a scammer.


Her, actually. after I typed in the id number on the military card, it came up that she hit her limit. She then accused me of mistyping it and proceeded to read me not one but two different ID numbers that weren’t on the card to get around the limit.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> Are you sure he was scamming the company?  Idk how he was using his military service as a scam either. Not every guest that walks into Target is a scammer.


The one I have does. Multiple ID’s, including military ID, and items that are stolen.


----------



## NKG (May 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Her, actually. after I typed in the id number on the military card, it came up that she hit her limit. She then accused me of mistyping it and proceeded to read me not one but two different ID numbers that weren’t on the card to get around the limit.



Do you know how to read a military id?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> Do you know how to read a military id?


Every other guest who hands one to me tells me to use the ID number printed on it. This guest read numbers off the top of her head that did not match anything printed anywhere on the card.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> Do you know how to read a military id?


Military IDs are very simple to read, not much on front, no boxes so info is spaced out, and black text on white background. The retired ones are a little harder, but if you actually read the entire front you will easily find the ID number.


----------



## NKG (May 11, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Every other guest who hands one to me tells me to use the ID number printed on it. This guest read numbers off the top of her head that did not match anything printed anywhere on the card.



Maybe she was tired of you not processing her return but can't say it's a scam. Just trying to cheat the system.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> Maybe she was tired of you not processing her return but can't say it's a scam. Just trying to cheat the system.


Scamming or “cheating the system”. Whatever you want to call it. She was doing it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 12, 2019)

TTOG:
Oh, you bought a Google Home Mini in July 2018. That's cool.
Oh, it doesn't work anymore? That's sad, and I am sorry to hear that. But you're outside the 30-days electronics return window clearly printed on your receipt. I can maybe give you in store credit.
Oh, you don't like that the new POS update says you can get $24 for it? Aww, well, that sucks. You're still under Google's 1-year warranty, so talk to them.
Oh, you want a manager? Okay.
Oh, the manager backed me up (miracle!!) and now you want Guest Relations' number?
Sure!! Explain to them how you don't like not being able to scam us lol.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 13, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> That was hot at your store? Really? We got a shit load of them and sold almost none. After Christmas, we had a clearance focal with nothing but those things piled up on it. They still didn't sell. I assume they all eventually got sent to salvage because they FINALLY disappeared one day in early February.
> 
> That was the the complete dud of Q4 at my store.



We could have sold them for you ten times over.

We had one get stolen so it was in our inventory and no matter how many times we fixed it, the website kept saying we had it in stock.

The toys guy got super tired of that shit.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 13, 2019)

TTOG: Are you really that tech challenged? I mean, props for knowing where to find your email and using the zoom pinch function but, lady, I told you to tap the "View Order Details" button to get the barcode if you don't have the app and you didn't bring your ID.

She zooms in on this and goes, "here it is!" all proud of herself. And she's not even like 40.


----------



## can't touch this (May 13, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: Are you really that tech challenged? I mean, props for knowing where to find your email and using the zoom pinch function but, lady, I told you to tap the "View Order Details" button to get the barcode if you don't have the app and you didn't bring your ID.
> 
> She zooms in on this and goes, "here it is!" all proud of herself. And she's not even like 40.
> 
> View attachment 7933



Next time remind Stacy that drinking 3 bottles of Hypnotiq and then driving to Target isn't safe


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Next time remind Stacy that drinking 3 bottles of Hypnotiq and then driving to Target isn't safe


Eh she doesn’t have her ID so if she gets pulled over the cops won’t know who she is


----------



## band_rules16 (May 14, 2019)

TTOG: No, we didn't mis-ticket the ice cream. The ice cream that was on clearance sold. That's the POINT of clearance, to lower the price so it sells, and then we can get something new in. No, I can't price match a different flavor. We don't price match clearance. What do you mean, it's UNFAIR and MISLEADING that the spot where the clearance ice cream is empty now? We sold it. I can't give you butter pecan at the clearance price. WE DO NOT PRICE MATCH CLEARANCE. I can't give you the price no matter how much you demand it.

Thank you for talking down to me like I was a five year old, like I didn't understand how much an inconvenience I was giving you. I warned the front end that you were on your way there. (I also flipped the clearance tag and flexed the regular priced stuff over. Sigh.)


----------



## Target_serf (May 14, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: Are you really that tech challenged? I mean, props for knowing where to find your email and using the zoom pinch function but, lady, I told you to tap the "View Order Details" button to get the barcode if you don't have the app and you didn't bring your ID.
> 
> She zooms in on this and goes, "here it is!" all proud of herself. And she's not even like 40.
> 
> View attachment 7933


In fairness, one can have poor eyesight at any age. I got my first pair of bifocals when I was in middle school.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> In fairness, one can have poor eyesight at any age. I got my first pair of bifocals when I was in middle school.


While one can have poor eyesight at any age, there's usually some sign of not being able to see in detail, and that sign isn't acting tech dumb.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 18, 2019)

TTOG: I apologize if I seemed a bit off last night. It wasn't a good night for me. On the other hand, I honestly had no idea what the hell you were trying to do during your transaction. You had about six separate orders, which took you about 25 minutes to get through because of multiple mistakes, all of which were happening while I was trying to close my SCO registers and you just seemed to take your damn sweet time. 🙄


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2019)

Oy lady who ordered approximately 50 infants clothes in a single OPU i hope you and your kid die in a car crash


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy lady who ordered approximately 50 infants clothes in a single OPU i hope you and your kid die in a car crash


That's a bit harsh, especially for the kid who couldn't control the ordering.  Better to hope for a big speeding ticket or for the car to be damaged while Karen's in the store or a tire that comes apart and has to be replaced rather than patched.


----------



## can't touch this (May 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy lady who ordered approximately 50 infants clothes in a single OPU i hope you and your kid die in a car crash



what the fuck


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> what the fuck



Let me rant.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy lady who ordered approximately 50 infants clothes in a single OPU i hope you and your kid die in a car crash



Guaranteed she's going to return at least half of it too. It happens everytime. I really love it when Karen has a huge kids clothes order because she's ordered everything in 3 different sizes, picks it up, has her kid try everything on in the family restroom, and then immediately returns what doesn't fit.

Rather than dying in a car crash I wish they got sentenced to one day of doing all of softlines reshop for every item they return. Death would be the easy way out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Guaranteed she's going to return at least half of it too. It happens everytime. I really love it when Karen has a huge kids clothes order because she's ordered everything in 3 different sizes, picks it up, has her kid try everything on in the family restroom, and then immediately returns what doesn't fit.
> 
> Rather than dying in a car crash I wish they got sentenced to one day of doing all of softlines reshop for every item they return. Death would be the easy way out.


Oh please they’re not gonna return it bc they’re not even gonna pick it up, it’s gonna go RTS


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Oh please they’re not gonna return it bc they’re not even gonna pick it up, it’s gonna go RTS



We have very little RTS, but what we do have is almost always rage inducing. That patio furniture that was STS because we don't sell it in store that's been taking up all your hold space? Yeah, that's going to go RTS. That PopSocket you and an electronics TM spent 20 minutes in the lockup looking for? Jokes on you. It will go RTS.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> We have very little RTS, but what we do have is almost always rage inducing. That patio furniture that was STS because we don't sell it in store that's been taking up all your hold space? Yeah, that's going to go RTS. That PopSocket you and an electronics TM spent 20 minutes in the lockup looking for? Jokes on you. It will go RTS.


My store is having a MAJOR epick issue where 75% of RTS isn’t dropping in. So I’ve had to manually audit and found almost a hundred orders going to back to November.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

What is RTS?


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store is having a MAJOR epick issue where 75% of RTS isn’t dropping in. So I’ve had to manually audit and found almost a hundred orders going to back to November.



Woah. We have issues with missing RTS too, but not that bad. We typically do a manual audit every Monday while straightening up the hold sections from the weekend mess.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What is RTS?



Return to store. Cancelled online orders.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Return to store. Cancelled online orders.


**Return to stock


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Guaranteed she's going to return at least half of it too. It happens everytime. I really love it when Karen has a huge kids clothes order because she's ordered everything in 3 different sizes, picks it up, has her kid try everything on in the family restroom, and then immediately returns what doesn't fit.
> 
> Rather than dying in a car crash I wish they got sentenced to one day of doing all of softlines reshop for every item they return. Death would be the easy way out.



You get me.


----------



## Shani (May 19, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy lady who ordered approximately 50 infants clothes in a single OPU i hope you and your kid die in a car crash





seasonaldude said:


> Guaranteed she's going to return at least half of it too. It happens everytime. I really love it when Karen has a huge kids clothes order because she's ordered everything in 3 different sizes, picks it up, has her kid try everything on in the family restroom, and then immediately returns what doesn't fit.
> 
> Rather than dying in a car crash I wish they got sentenced to one day of doing all of softlines reshop for every item they return. Death would be the easy way out.


I hope she ends up in the special level of hell they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.

And I just don't understand people who shop that way... buying a fuck ton of clothes at once not knowing if any of them will fit and returning whatever doesn't. That sounds like a lot more hassle than simply trying stuff on in the store to me.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> That sounds like a lot more hassle than simply trying stuff on in the store to me.



You mean like those women who wheel up to the fitting room with 20 or so items and they leave with only one or two....or worse, none?  Those bitches also need to go to that special hell.  If your wallet won't support 20 dresses, don't try that fucking many on .


----------



## Shani (May 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> You mean like those women who wheel up to the fitting room with 20 or so items and they leave with only one or two....or worse, none?  Those bitches also need to go to that special hell.  If your wallet won't support 20 dresses, don't try that fucking many on .


Send them there too. Plenty of room for all of them, I'm sure.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> And I just don't understand people who shop that way... buying a fuck ton of clothes at once not knowing if any of them will fit and returning whatever doesn't



I can understand buying somethings in 2 sizes because women's clothes don't all fit the same. It's annoying when they do it for everything they order though. Maybe come into the store at that point and save everyone some time by using the fitting room?

The one that really got me was an OPU for every single size we sell of a dress. Seriously. Woman ordered XS, S, M, L, XL, and XXL of the same dress. Makes for an easy pick for me, but pure hell for the style team when people do that. Yes, there should be a special place in hell for them.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I can understand buying somethings in 2 sizes because women's clothes don't all fit the same. It's annoying when they do it for everything they order though. Maybe come into the store at that point and save everyone some time by using the fitting room?
> 
> The one that really got me was an OPU for every single size we sell of a dress. Seriously. Woman ordered XS, S, M, L, XL, and XXL of the same dress. Makes for an easy pick for me, but pure hell for the style team when people do that. Yes, there should be a special place in hell for them.


Yeah, for two or even three sizes.....but a sampling.  Save the huge clothes spree for after learning your size.

Nice dress?  Maybe she was purchasing for a group, for an event where matching was important.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Nice dress? Maybe she was purchasing for a group, for an event where matching was important.



It was a nice-looking dress I suppose, but nothing really special. A New Day. That would be a really strange group where they all had a different size like that. I think she knew that she would have no problems returning the 5 sizes she didn't like and she's entitled enough to just order all 6 sizes without it crossing her mind about the extra work she is making for team members or that it might mean other guests can't buy the dress in the size they want.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> It was a nice-looking dress I suppose, but nothing really special. A New Day. That would be a really strange group where they all had a different size like that. I think she knew that she would have no problems returning the 5 sizes she didn't like and she's entitled enough to just order all 6 sizes without it crossing her mind about the extra work she is making for team members or that it might mean other guests can't buy the dress in the size they want.


Four women, varying body shapes, not quite sure if one is an XS or S, another is a L or XL....I could see it.  Due to how my wedding happened, I told my attendants to go shopping without me, they just had to match, and I heard all about the problems of matching dresses for non-matching bodies afterwards.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 20, 2019)

God the entitlement of some people.  Yes maybe Giant does give you your item for free if it's the wrong price, but last time I checked, the sign said Target, not Giant.  You got your ten cents you were bitching about, and if you're so pissed off about not getting the item for free like a grocery store does (last time I checked, Target was a DEPARTMENT store, not GROCERY), then shop there.  They can deal with your entitled ass.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 20, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> God the entitlement of some people.  Yes maybe Giant does give you your item for free if it's the wrong price, but last time I checked, the sign said Target, not Giant.  You got your ten cents you were bitching about, and if you're so pissed off about not getting the item for free like a grocery store does (last time I checked, Target was a DEPARTMENT store, not GROCERY), then shop there.  They can deal with your entitled ass.


“But the other target...”
Then go to the other target, susan


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 20, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> “But the other target...”
> Then go to the other target, susan



You know, I wouldn't even be as mad if it was a different Target store doing this because obviously we have to do everything a competitor does.  

Oh that TV was marked 359.99 and it's ringing up 369.99?  Why of course we're going to give it to you for free!


----------



## band_rules16 (May 21, 2019)

TTOG: Thanks for your patience as mobile and I bumbled our way through ordering you an item online. We were successful and now we know how to do it! Thank you for bearing with us.


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2019)

Ttog-

:::: operator letting grocery know they have a call:::::

Dials number and....

"I hate this Target. Its horrible blahs blahs blah...."

"HI 👀.....You reached grocery"

Guest is shitting bricks

"Makes up some random item for me to look at the sale and quantity"

I'm 100% sure it was our competitor across the street. Bitch not my fault you have to do research for price checks. Target invests and sets policies so I don't have to be a ratchet bitch on the phone ✌🏻


----------



## Target_serf (May 23, 2019)

To that one drive-up guest. You apparently got confused and pressed the wrong button, since as of when I left work today, it has been over four hours since you "arrived", but we've not seen any sign of you.


----------



## PJ5 (May 23, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG:
> Oh, you bought a Google Home Mini in July 2018. That's cool.
> Oh, it doesn't work anymore? That's sad, and I am sorry to hear that. But you're outside the 30-days electronics return window clearly printed on your receipt. I can maybe give you in store credit.
> Oh, you don't like that the new POS update says you can get $24 for it? Aww, well, that sucks. You're still under Google's 1-year warranty, so talk to them.
> ...


Store credit allowed for an item that was purchased over a year ago?! No wonder this company can't afford to give employees hours.


----------



## PJ5 (May 23, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> I hope she ends up in the special level of hell they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.
> 
> And I just don't understand people who shop that way... buying a fuck ton of clothes at once not knowing if any of them will fit and returning whatever doesn't. That sounds like a lot more hassle than simply trying stuff on in the store to me.


When I shop at Target I'm usually behind these vermin on line at guest services giving them the stink eye😫


----------



## hufflepuff (May 24, 2019)

tto creepy guest, no I'm not interested in an opportunity to be mentored by self-made millionaires but thank you for shopping at target, bye.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2019)

TTOG: I really wasn't even TRYING to engage you but - in the time you were at my counter - I now know you have had gastrointestinal problems related to wheat & dairy, you've been to your therapist & counselor already this week, your niece is graduating & you have issues with your mom & sister.
TMI!!!


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2019)

Barista is the new bartender.


----------



## CeeCee (May 25, 2019)

TTOG - Target is not “stupid” because you don’t know how to read a sign and scan a coupon or your target app to get a free $5 gift card. Your pissy attitude guaranteed I wouldn’t be able to help you at SCO. So carry yourself all the way to guest service to get your receipt post voided so you can try again. If you had been the slightest bit polite I could have made it right for you but I was ready for lunch and a tiny bit hangry. Not to mention the fact I had a line for SCO because we only had one actual lane open.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Look lady if you're gonna use Target's OPU to do your fucking grocery shopping because you're too lazy to get off your ass I'm grabbing our most damaged looking and closest to out of date product that I can.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 25, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Look lady if you're gonna use Target's OPU to do your fucking grocery shopping because you're too lazy to get off your ass I'm grabbing our most damaged looking and closest to out of date product that I can.


Ya.  If Karen picked it out herself she can thumb through the dates but an OPU can get the dented, older one that no other shopper will pick out of the stack - 
too bad you weren’t able to see for yourself what else was available.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Look lady if you're gonna use Target's OPU to do your fucking grocery shopping because you're too lazy to get off your ass I'm grabbing our most damaged looking and closest to out of date product that I can.


How do  you know it's laziness?  When I was depressed I couldn't do my own shopping, it was too overwhelming, and think about the rates for mental illness.  I also had a bad injury once, took months to recover, I looked fine but couldn't stress my arm, I had a 5 pound push/pull and lift limitations, which leaves out pushing a cart and carrying groceries.  There's also the time factor, spend the usual hour grocery shopping online while caring for the children or on break from your desk job when you have 10 minutes to actually get the groceries between work/home requirements.  Or the person may just have not felt well, and a grocery trip could spread the germs as well as exhaust a person.  And physical chronic conditions, like a weak heart, that also makes the exertion of a grocery trip a bit much.  Or another one I've been through, getting the car is rare and you have to get it back to the owner in a limited time frame.

I hope that you never face any of that, especially the injuries and illnesses, but be kind to people that don't want to advertise their lives and health to justify why they shop online.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> How do  you know it's laziness?  When I was depressed I couldn't do my own shopping, it was too overwhelming, and think about the rates for mental illness.  I also had a bad injury once, took months to recover, I looked fine but couldn't stress my arm, I had a 5 pound push/pull and lift limitations, which leaves out pushing a cart and carrying groceries.  There's also the time factor, spend the usual hour grocery shopping online while caring for the children or on break from your desk job when you have 10 minutes to actually get the groceries between work/home requirements.  Or the person may just have not felt well, and a grocery trip could spread the germs as well as exhaust a person.  And physical chronic conditions, like a weak heart, that also makes the exertion of a grocery trip a bit much.  Or another one I've been through, getting the car is rare and you have to get it back to the owner in a limited time frame.
> 
> I hope that you never face any of that, especially the injuries and illnesses, but be kind to people that don't want to advertise their lives and health to justify why they shop online.



Oh shut up; this is a complaint and airing grievances thread. Nobody needs to hear you defending the guest.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oh shut up; this is a complaint and airing grievances thread. Nobody needs to hear you defending the guest.


I was not rude, telling me "shut up" is rude. And grievances is one thing, but you bragged about deliberately sabotaging it with the oldest and most damaged stuff you can find. There are Karens but there are also people being reasonable and the TM is an ass. Now I do hope you have some issue at some point that gets you poor treatment and sub-par goods by someone who thinks just like you.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I was not rude, telling me "shut up" is rude. And grievances is one thing, but you bragged about deliberately sabotaging it with the oldest and most damaged stuff you can find. There are Karens but there are also people being reasonable and the TM is an ass. Now I do hope you have some issue at some point that gets you poor treatment and sub-par goods by someone who thinks just like you.



Cool, good to know that I can start commenting on your own grievances here.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> You mean like those women who wheel up to the fitting room with 20 or so items and they leave with only one or two....or worse, none?  Those bitches also need to go to that special hell.  If your wallet won't support 20 dresses, don't try that fucking many on .



Who are you to judge these people? Maybe they just don't know what looks good on them. Maybe they can't afford it and want to just pretend to feel rich for a day. Maybe they're depressed and want to try on dresses to feel better. Maybe they had a bad injury and this is their first time out. Maybe they don't have a car and have to try on a bunch of things at once. Maybe they can't afford it and want to just pretend to feel rich for a day. How dare you judge this person for not having enough money.

How very classist and elitist of you.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2019)

What is your issue with me? All through this thread people have been called out by others when it's clear the guest wasn't unreasonable, I'm not doing something no one else has done, but you are targeting me. And rather than civil debate about the issue, you told me to "shut up". So spill it, what is it about me? And why a personal attack instead of sticking with the issues?


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 25, 2019)

(while closing down registers; we are down to one cashier)

Me: (just closing down a lane)
Guest: (starts putting stuff on the belt)
M: Sorry, ma'am, this lane isn't open, but Lane X is. 
G: She is helping someone, I am in a hurry. Just do this. Other cashiers do it all the time.
(the guest in the other lane was almost done, didn't even need to call a backup or I would have)
M: Sorry but I am closing down the registers and cannot check out your items. Lane X is almost finished and they can help you out. You're also welcome to try self checkout if you'd like.
G: (still putting items on belt) NO!! You're being paid to serve me! You have on a name tag that says TARGET on it and I need you to serve me. I am not leaving this lane.
M: (does this register need coin? No) I am truly sorry but I am unable to assist you. You'll need to move to another lane that is open. I must continue my task. 
(Walked off)


----------



## seasonaldude (May 25, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Look lady if you're gonna use Target's OPU to do your fucking grocery shopping because you're too lazy to get off your ass I'm grabbing our most damaged looking and closest to out of date product that I can.



I love my grocery OPU/Drive Ups. They're easy. All I have to do is just zip through market and grab the first item on the shelf. My market team has their shit together so INFs are extremely rare. Those are great metric-padding orders.

Typically, the drive up guests are moms who don't want to bother with having to take their kids out of their car seats and into the store. I approve of this because the fewer kids to navigate around in the store, the better.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 25, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I love my grocery OPU/Drive Ups. They're easy. All I have to do is just zip through market and grab the first item on the shelf. My market team has their shit together so INFs are extremely rare. Those are great metric-padding orders.
> 
> Typically, the drive up guests are moms who don't want to bother with having to take their kids out of their car seats and into the store. I approve of this because the fewer kids to navigate around in the store, the better.


The only thing I ask from Drive Up grocery runs/large orders/bulky items is... *Please use the "I'm on my way" feature! *

Too many times it's CHIRPCHIRPHONKHONK!!!!!!! and it takes 2 minutes to load a 3-tier with 6 cases of water, 12 soda 12-packs, 4 bags of dog food, 3 cat litter buckets, 68 baby foods, 24 cans of vegetables, 20 boxes of macaroni and cheese, 9 baby formulas, 10 bags of chips, 14 makeup/cosmetic items, and one tube of toothpaste. (An actual order I had)

SETL was mad we missed the goal, ETL-SE is trying to do them under a minute. We got feedback from both.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 25, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> The only thing I ask from Drive Up grocery runs/large orders/bulky items is... *Please use the "I'm on my way" feature! *
> 
> Too many times it's CHIRPCHIRPHONKHONK!!!!!!! and it takes 2 minutes to load a 3-tier with 6 cases of water, 12 soda 12-packs, 4 bags of dog food, 3 cat litter buckets, 68 baby foods, 24 cans of vegetables, 20 boxes of macaroni and cheese, 9 baby formulas, 10 bags of chips, 14 makeup/cosmetic items, and one tube of toothpaste. (An actual order I had)
> 
> SETL was mad we missed the goal, ETL-SE is trying to do them under a minute. We got feedback from both.



Talk to your leads about having those insane driveups already loaded up on three tiers ready to go. That's what I do. Had a 57(89) driveup a couple of days ago. I just scanned it all into a bulk hold location and packed it onto a 3 tier when I had the chance. (It sat at the end of the service desk for an hour or so while I fullfilled other orders.) But, eventually I just went to my SETL and said, "I'm not really sure what I want to do with this order, but I could grab a three tier from the back, put it on there and hope the guest comes sometime in the next day or so." He said, "Yes, do that." The order was gone the next morning and all was right in Targetland.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> What is your issue with me? All through this thread people have been called out by others when it's clear the guest wasn't unreasonable, I'm not doing something no one else has done, but you are targeting me. And rather than civil debate about the issue, you told me to "shut up". So spill it, what is it about me? And why a personal attack instead of sticking with the issues?



Because I'm not other people, and I want to vent in this thread without complaint.

You're just the unfortunate person to say anything.


----------



## blackpink (May 26, 2019)

TTOG:
No, it was not extremely noticeable that you were pushing a 2 tier U Boat all throughout Target, and loading it up, along with a diaper backpack that was completely stuffed. Only to realize that we were onto you and blocking the exit....
It was not extremely noticeable that you then went over to guest services instead of the check lanes to see if we would ship the items to your house.😂 It was not extremely noticeable that while they were ringing up those items you claim you were going to buy, you were just going to look at the stuff in One Spot, and then run out the store.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 26, 2019)

On the other hand, nice recovery


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 26, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Talk to your leads about having those insane driveups already loaded up on three tiers ready to go.



You have three tiers to spare to sit around for however many hours or days until those guests show up? Lucky....


----------



## seasonaldude (May 26, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> You have three tiers to spare to sit around for however many hours or days until those guests show up? Lucky....



I wish we had fewer at the moment. We had a week of realitively light trucks so all the freight got done and there aren't a bunch of pulls sitting on all the backroom vehicles. On the one hand, that makes my job easier. So, yay! On the other hand, that means there all sorts of empty vehicles in the back, including a long row of 3 tiers that always seem to be in my way. Maybe we could send some to your store?


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 26, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Maybe we could send some to your store?



That would be awesome. We had a ton of extras when we moved to an enhanced SFS and they all got  new carts, but they seem to have gone away. The ones we have now are almost entirely taken up by reshop, constantly, because we can't ever keep up with that (or freight, or pulls, or zone or audit or planos or price change or....Yay, modernization!).


----------



## GoodyNN (May 26, 2019)

We usually have one or two empty near GS for reshop to go to the back room. They come in, beeline for GS for a return or OPU, then head towards the card wall instead of back towards the main entrance and snag the 3-tier on their way past. I don't *think" they're going that route deliberately for the 3-tier, I think they're just going for what they think is the fastest route to the merchandise they want, because pretty much everyone else walks through the SCO area to get to the sales floor after they leave GS.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> You mean like those women who wheel up to the fitting room with 20 or so items and they leave with only one or two....or worse, none?  Those bitches also need to go to that special hell.  If your wallet won't support 20 dresses, don't try that fucking many on .


Oh my god, I literally just had this happen last night at SCO. Lady and her mom spent close to 20 minutes at like, 10:15 PM debating whether they wanted to buy the dresses and tops. They pay, and the daughter says: "I'm just going to return them all now because I don't want them, it's too much."
🙄🙄🙄

Then don't buy the stuff if you know you don't want it. Don't be that person that Service Desk hates.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, seriously. We're not personal servants. Trying on far more stuff than you intend to buy and returning far more than you knew you wanted during purchase is treating us like maids who are subservient than social equals whose job is to present merchandise in a pleasing manner and provide product knowledge and assist in locating items. Accidental messes are part of the job, deliberate messes are people who believe they are nobility and think we are villein. I even had a woman tell me flat out that I should come to her house and organize her closet.


----------



## GoodyNN (May 28, 2019)

Ooh Tessa thank you for the addition to my vocabulary


----------



## band_rules16 (May 29, 2019)

TTOG: Thanks for the comment card! You were very pleasant to interact with and patient when I had to get product from the backroom. Everyone should be like you. I'm also glad we were able to find the bacon you wanted. 

TTOG after her: It was a holiday weekend, I have no control over our Pepsi vendor, and they were not in yesterday OR Monday. If you REALLY needed that Diet Mountain Dew 6 pack of 20 oz bottles, there are PLENTY of grocery stores plus Walmart around if you don't want to wait for us.


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

To Receipt Guest: I truly appreciate that you remained calm and polite for the entire twenty minutes it took for us to figure out that your order never even went through. I appreciate that you recognized that we were busy as Hell before the holiday, and that you weren't mad at all when my printer didn't work. You were unfailingly kind and reassuring, and I wish that I could have done more for you than a small gift card. I wouldn't mind backing up so very much if every guest were like you.

To Coffee Guest: I hope that you step on a Lego daily for the rest of your life. I have no authority over Dry ordering, and I can't do anything about Target not selling your unpopular favorite flavor of coffee any more. That flavor sold like garbage so Target dumped. I offered to let you speak to a manager, but you literally told me, "I don't want to talk to anyone who can't fix this problem." So why the Hell did you then spend ten minutes bitching at me, when I made it perfectly clear that I have even less control over Dry ordering than my managers? If all you wanted to do was complain, email corporate.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 29, 2019)

MarketMary said:


> To Receipt Guest: I truly appreciate that you remained calm and polite for the entire twenty minutes it took for us to figure out that your order never even went through. I appreciate that you recognized that we were busy as Hell before the holiday, and that you weren't mad at all when my printer didn't work. You were unfailingly kind and reassuring, and I wish that I could have done more for you than a small gift card. I wouldn't mind backing up so very much if every guest were like you.



This is why I wish they gave us something like "guest appreciation" coupons, for 10% off their purchase that day or something. I realize the Entitled Guests would find a way to make it a horrible thing very quickly, but man, how nice it would be to be able to hand out something tangible to guests who are genuinely awesome about problems, or who throw their Starbucks cups away in the trash instead of leaving them all over the place, or refold their towels so I can't even tell they unfolded them, or keep their children from climbing all over creation, or patiently waited for me to finish helping another guest and so on. I wish there was some way I could reward those guests in some way, but I know it would turn into a shitshow with entitled Karens demanding coupons and complaining for not getting them and generally ruining the whole fucking concept.


----------



## ConfusedCashier (May 29, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> This is why I wish they gave us something like "guest appreciation" coupons, for 10% off their purchase that day or something. I realize the Entitled Guests would find a way to make it a horrible thing very quickly, but man, how nice it would be to be able to hand out something tangible to guests who are genuinely awesome about problems, or who throw their Starbucks cups away in the trash instead of leaving them all over the place, or refold their towels so I can't even tell they unfolded them, or keep their children from climbing all over creation, or patiently waited for me to finish helping another guest and so on. I wish there was some way I could reward those guests in some way, but I know it would turn into a shitshow with entitled Karens demanding coupons and complaining for not getting them and generally ruining the whole fucking concept.


I take it stickers won’t suffice for adults?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 30, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I wish there was some way I could reward those guests in some way, but I know it would turn into a shitshow with entitled Karens demanding coupons and complaining for not getting them and generally ruining the whole fucking concept.


Yep. I worked at another retailer that gave out free popcorn and coffee to the early arriving customers during one sale event, and the customers complained because there was no free orange juice for the kids. Karen is never satisfied with anything...🙄


----------



## Tessa120 (May 30, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> This is why I wish they gave us something like "guest appreciation" coupons, for 10% off their purchase that day or something. I realize the Entitled Guests would find a way to make it a horrible thing very quickly, but man, how nice it would be to be able to hand out something tangible to guests who are genuinely awesome about problems, or who throw their Starbucks cups away in the trash instead of leaving them all over the place, or refold their towels so I can't even tell they unfolded them, or keep their children from climbing all over creation, or patiently waited for me to finish helping another guest and so on. I wish there was some way I could reward those guests in some way, but I know it would turn into a shitshow with entitled Karens demanding coupons and complaining for not getting them and generally ruining the whole fucking concept.


Small purchases - credit for a bunch of reusable bags. Large purchases - key in $2-5 Target coupon. Guest is rewarded and Karen won't know.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 30, 2019)

No, lady, I don't have time to explain the difference between humidifiers and air purifiers, and explain what a HEPA filter is. I need to get this 34 dpci OPU up and I have about 6 more items and 5 minutes left. I don't care that you're 80, and there's nobody else around. 
Missed the goal by about 30 seconds. My % is f*^@%d for today.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Small purchases - credit for a bunch of reusable bags. Large purchases - key in $2-5 Target coupon. Guest is rewarded and Karen won't know.


yup that’s my Karen tax. If they’re rude or watch me struggle with their bags without helping, I “forget” to give them the bag discount


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> yup that’s my Karen tax. If they’re rude or watch me struggle with their bags without helping, I “forget” to give them the bag discount



My Karen tax is actually remembering to charge the county bag tax.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> My Karen tax is actually remembering to charge the county bag tax.


It doesn’t make you?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It doesn’t make you?



If someone is nice, I hit "zero".


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2019)

To the guest who ordered 50 clothing items for her kid again: Wanna go on a helicopter ride?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2019)

To any guest who is buying or wearing a romper: That romper is ugly and so are you.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 3, 2019)

oath2order said:


> To any guest who is buying or wearing a romper: That romper is ugly and so are you.


Someone needed to tell me this in the 7th grade


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 3, 2019)

lmao


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2019)

Rompers are are an article of clothing that never should have been resurrected.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jun 3, 2019)

TtoG who handed me his check and statement and walked away: Get back here!


----------



## Target_serf (Jun 6, 2019)

To that one guest. The middle of your transaction is a really poor time to get on the phone to activate your Redcard, especially when there are other guests backed up behind you


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> To that one guest. The middle of your transaction is a really poor time to get on the phone to activate your Redcard, especially when there are other guests backed up behind you


Suspend transaction


----------



## Times Up (Jun 6, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Suspend transaction



Yup, suspend transaction and help the next Karen.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 6, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Yup, suspend transaction and help the next Karen.


I try to do this but they usually refuse to move from in front of the card reader so even if I scan the next guest’s stuff they can’t pay for it


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I try to do this but they usually refuse to move from in front of the card reader so even if I scan the next guest’s stuff they can’t pay for it


Could you lie and say you can't pull theirs back up until the second transaction is completed?

Or scan the second stuff until Karen is ready, suspend that, finish with Karen, and resume the second one when the first person is done.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I try to do this but they usually refuse to move from in front of the card reader so even if I scan the next guest’s stuff they can’t pay for it


I ask them to move and if they won’t send them to GS lol


----------



## RightArm (Jun 6, 2019)

TO that one Guest Today:  I asked you to leave the jewelry on the counter because it is company policy that we only allow clothing items in the fitting room.  I would have mentioned the purse too IF I had realized that it wasn't yours.  You asked if you had to leave the purse out and when I realized it wasn't yours and said "yes" you replied that I was acting like you were going to steal the stuff and you changed your mind and stomped off.  I'm sorry you took it that way but every guest after you had no problem obliging without getting huffy.  -_-


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 7, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I try to do this but they usually refuse to move from in front of the card reader so even if I scan the next guest’s stuff they can’t pay for it


Same goes for the Karen's who come up to the SD to do a return and then decide to search for their receipt or card. Meanwhile, the line grows behind them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 7, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Same goes for the Karen's who come up to the SD to do a return and then decide to search for their receipt or card. Meanwhile, the line grows behind them.


This bothers me so much!!! Especially when they’ve been waiting in line. Like you had all this time and you didn’t think to get it out? And they’re always like “omg lol I swear I had it right here lol”


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 7, 2019)

RightArm said:


> TO that one Guest Today:  I asked you to leave the jewelry on the counter because it is company policy that we only allow clothing items in the fitting room.  I would have mentioned the purse too IF I had realized that it wasn't yours.  You asked if you had to leave the purse out and when I realized it wasn't yours and said "yes" you replied that I was acting like you were going to steal the stuff and you changed your mind and stomped off.  I'm sorry you took it that way but every guest after you had no problem obliging without getting huffy.  -_-



It sounds exactly like she was going to steal the stuff.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jun 7, 2019)

TTOG: Hey lady, everything on the conveyor belt has NOT been scanned yet. I even told you all of the items I scanned are on side where I bagged the items. If I never saw that item on the conveyor belt, that means you didn’t place it on there. 

So please do not go off at me for not scanning an item I saw neither on the conveyor belt nor in your cart because TPS caught that pack of batteries in your bag. Whatever happened has happened, but then you just had to be passive aggressive to say that I wasn’t diligently doing my job and I was wasting your time. Karen please, you’re wasting your time and energy to bitch at me.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 7, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Same goes for the Karen's who come up to the SD to do a return and then decide to search for their receipt or card. Meanwhile, the line grows behind them.


People are too nice and stew in silence. People need to be more assertive and tell them to step aside until ready. Entitled people are how they are because no one protests.

Hmmm, maybe a good new half year's resolution for myself.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 7, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> People are too nice and stew in silence. People need to be more assertive and tell them to step aside until ready. Entitled people are how they are because no one protests.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe a good new half year's resolution for myself.


Back in the day it would be the guest who would wait to fill out the check until they got the total of their purchase.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 7, 2019)

Glah!  Yeah, I remember those days.  Nice people had the date/payable to/signature filled before the total, and had written in SSNs/DLs next to their names as well, so the cashier could just compare rather than take more time to write down the SSNs/DLs.  Karen didn't even have a pen ready before the final total and didn't take the DL out until prompted, and half the time took the cashier's pen with her.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jun 8, 2019)

TTOG who did a last minute 30+ item Drive Up order: You suck. If it had been all baby food or all cleaning/paper products, I wouldn’t be so irritated. But you did both, so you suck. I missed goal and our % was screwed.😡


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 9, 2019)

TTCoupleOfPossiblyWastedAngryLadies: I don't think I've ever heard that many F-Bombs in a single sentence lol. Yes, we sell liquor and yes we close at 10 because that's *the law*. Sure, be pissed at the store, we don't care because we're only doing our jobs and following said laws.

Also, if you try jamming your money in the slot without tapping the screen, you're not going to get very far. 

Stay classy


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 9, 2019)

Heh. Call the cops for suspicion of DWI and get the popcorn ready?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 9, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> and get the popcorn ready?


 Only if you're the cart attendant.  Or AP on a boring night.  The police will be waiting for them to get into their cars, not talking to them in the store.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 9, 2019)

To the one guest: Don't get mad at me that you tried using obviously fake $100 bills to pay for your items. I don't really care that you were in a rush to leave, I can't accept them if they are so blatantly fake. I was nice in that I took you because you only had two items even though I was about to go on break and my light was closed. I didn't know that taking your transaction would lead to such a difficult situation.

On that note, what is AP supposed to do when guests attempt to use fake bills? Do they confiscate the bills and are they supposed to apprehend? The reason I ask is because the guest in question yesterday left without being apprehended after AP confirmed that the bills were counterfeit.

Edit: Anyone else's store no longer have those machines to check if bills are counterfeit? Apparently, our store's leadership took them away because they sometimes showed real bills to be counterfeit, which caused unwanted confusion.


----------



## CashCat (Jun 10, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Anyone else's store no longer have those machines to check if bills are counterfeit? Apparently, our store's leadership took them away because they sometimes showed real bills to be counterfeit, which caused unwanted confusion.


We still have ours, although 3/4 of them are broken, and we pretty much ignore them because of the false positives.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2019)

We have those green pens that check ink and seem to work well.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 10, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> You have three tiers to spare to sit around for however many hours or days until those guests show up? Lucky....



Our DTL has barked that three tiers are for RESHOP ONLY, NO OTHER PURPOSE!!!! Not pulls, not OPU, not SFS, not anything but reshop. So we have 30 of these things now full of softlines reshop and six others for the rest of the reshop. And she has flipped the bitch switch on a TM when they were using one for a pull.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 11, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Our DTL has barked that three tiers are for RESHOP ONLY, NO OTHER PURPOSE!!!! Not pulls, not OPU, not SFS, not anything but reshop. So we have 30 of these things now full of softlines reshop and six others for the rest of the reshop. And she has flipped the bitch switch on a TM when they were using one for a pull.



LOLwut?

OPU & SFS have their own carts, but where do you put pulls? U boats are on the line and/or reserved for freight. Flats are at a premium and tubs are gone. What does that leave? Guest carts? My STL won't let us use guest carts for tasks at all, despite them being by far the best size & shape for cardboard (aside from the cages, obvs, but only grocery gets those).


----------



## FriedTL (Jun 11, 2019)

TTOG

Im sorry you cannot speak clearly. When the rain started pouring down, you said, "Where is flash water?" I had no clue what you were talking about until you slowed down and said it in a reasonable way "fly swatter". You then began berating me. You blamed your inability to speak clearly on my generation. I then told you I do not prefer to be belittled while I am performing my job. You said you weren't. You know you are a fucking liar. You could have just spoken clearly. Has nothing to do with me being 30. You just can't enunciate like a good human.


----------



## Target_serf (Jun 11, 2019)

To that one guest. Yes, I know there is something on my face. It requires a plastic surgeon to remove, and as long as it isn't cancerous, it isn't covered by my insurance. That is why it is still there. Thank you.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 11, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> LOLwut?
> 
> OPU & SFS have their own carts, but where do you put pulls? U boats are on the line and/or reserved for freight. Flats are at a premium and tubs are gone. What does that leave? Guest carts? My STL won't let us use guest carts for tasks at all, despite them being by far the best size & shape for cardboard (aside from the cages, obvs, but only grocery gets those).



"figure it out" is what they are told so all these vehicles sit idle cause she will flip the bitch switch and berate anyone using them for anything but.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 12, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Our DTL has barked that three tiers are for RESHOP ONLY, NO OTHER PURPOSE!!!! Not pulls, not OPU, not SFS, not anything but reshop. So we have 30 of these things now full of softlines reshop and six others for the rest of the reshop. And she has flipped the bitch switch on a TM when they were using one for a pull.



Our SFS captain (ahoy, matey!) finally decided that it would be easier to convert two SFS carts to OPU ones since we have a million of those. Our three tiers for OPU were marked but I could see the confusion. I like the SFS carts better because they hold larger objects better than the three tiers did. (Helloooooooo, paper towels anyone?) 

I swear, I will quit tomorrow if our three tiers are taken away entirely though. (Psssst...we still have tubs...don't tell...) 

TTOG: Yes, I will scold your children for running through grocery and remind them in my best teacher voice to walk. We have a million vehicles going in and out, plus guest traffic, so it's for their safety. No need to glare at me. We are not a playground.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 12, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: Yes, I will scold your children for running through grocery and remind them in my best teacher voice to walk. We have a million vehicles going in and out, plus guest traffic, so it's for their safety. No need to glare at me. We are not a playground.


Save your breath.  Demonspawn don't give a crap about hurting others by running into them.  I saw a couple of the little darlings running through a grocery store two days ago with little training carts at full speed, racing each other, back and forth through the main aisle.  I yelled at one "Y'all are going to hurt someone!" and the brat didn't have the decency to slow down for a couple of steps.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Save your breath.  Demonspawn don't give a crap about hurting others by running into them.  I saw a couple of the little darlings running through a grocery store two days ago with little training carts at full speed, racing each other, back and forth through the main aisle.  I yelled at one "Y'all are going to hurt someone!" and the brat didn't have the decency to slow down for a couple of steps.



Ha yeah. I had a preteen once crash into my SFS cart when I was in middle and I didn't say anything. Kid kept running, but then her mom yelled at her and told her to apologize to me. I guess I was trying to keep these two from running into my full milk flat last night. Oh well.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Save your breath.  Demonspawn don't give a crap about hurting others by running into them.  I saw a couple of the little darlings running through a grocery store two days ago with little training carts at full speed, racing each other, back and forth through the main aisle.  I yelled at one "Y'all are going to hurt someone!" and the brat didn't have the decency to slow down for a couple of steps.


Sad but true. Wait until one of the little angels gets hurt, and mom Karen shows up to pitch a hissy fit with her lawyer on speed dial...


----------



## Bosch (Jun 12, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Sad but true. Wait until one of the little angels gets hurt, and mom Karen shows up to pitch a hissy fit with her lawyer on speed dial...



Video comes in handy. I had a little one run headfirst into a parked tub of mine. Kid bounced off a like a rubber ball. I didn't see it, just heard the crash of this kid hitting the tub full blast. Blood and screaming. Fire dept came. Karen freaking out. The video shut her down fast.. Cause Karen you took your kid out of the cart and did nothing when the brat took off like a train. 

I saw the video. I was able to laugh my ass off in the AP office.. Yes my heart is black sometimes.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 13, 2019)

TTOG: Chill out. Why were you screaming profanities at another guest near the entrance of the store? You're lucky that AP didn't apprehend you for your behavior. I don't care what you were upset about, there was no reason for what happened.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 13, 2019)

TTOG - I totally understand “day drinking” - we have all had days like that. But at 8:30 in the morning? And maybe you should consider purchasing that wine before opening it up and chugging half of it down? So glad ap was working an early shift so you could be escorted out.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh lordy. And maybe they're a third-shifter and coming off work for the night, so their 8:30 am is like 6 pm for most people.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 13, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Oh lordy. And maybe they're a third-shifter and coming off work for the night, so their 8:30 am is like 6 pm for most people.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 13, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Oh lordy. And maybe they're a third-shifter and coming off work for the night, so their 8:30 am is like 6 pm for most people.


No. She was just crazy.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 13, 2019)

That still doesn


GoodyNN said:


> Oh lordy. And maybe they're a third-shifter and coming off work for the night, so their 8:30 am is like 6 pm for most people.


It doesn't matter.  You don't go shopping for booze when you are already drunk, and you don't drink the booze you are buying before you've actually bought it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 13, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That still doesn
> 
> It doesn't matter.  You don't go shopping for booze when you are already drunk, and you don't drink the booze you are buying before you've actually bought it.



I missed the former and totally agree on the latter. Well, I agree with the former as well.

Now, since she was clearly already intoxicated,..... if AP wasn't there, what would you have done?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 13, 2019)

TTOG:  You are my kind of guy. You suggested blaring alarms and flashing lights when someone dumps strays or Starbucks cups anywhere on the sales floor., and then followed up with the idea of a steel cage coming down to isolate them when I suggested that they wouldn't realize it was for them.  Now.... how do we make this actually happen? LOL


----------



## PJ5 (Jun 14, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> TTOG: Yes, I will scold your children for running through grocery and remind them in my best teacher voice to walk. We have a million vehicles going in and out, plus guest traffic, so it's for their safety. No need to glare at me. We are not a playground.


Someone's gotta teach them, obviously their parents aren't.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 14, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I missed the former and totally agree on the latter. Well, I agree with the former as well.
> 
> Now, since she was clearly already intoxicated,..... if AP wasn't there, what would you have done?


If I understand Target policy correctly, all that a TM can do is guest service them out of there.  Which is tricky because while there are drunks that will put an arm around your shoulders and invite you to join in the drinking, there's also a lot of mean drunks.  Me?  I'd ask the LOD (sorry Leader) to call the cops, and then find someplace else to work (back room) so the drunk doesn't latch on, for good or bad.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jun 14, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> I missed the former and totally agree on the latter. Well, I agree with the former as well.
> 
> Now, since she was clearly already intoxicated,..... if AP wasn't there, what would you have done?


A guy was completely drunk, trying to use sco.  I just "helped" and voided the booze.  

He never noticed.  Lol


----------



## sfslackey (Jun 14, 2019)

Maybe I am naive, but in what messed of frame of mind would you be in to just leave trash around in a store? Are they littering outside too? Because that is even more messed up. Maybe they think "someone is paid to clean this up, just leave it here (duh)". No we are not, it is just extra work we shouldn't have to do; dumbasses.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 14, 2019)

I suspect that's exactly what they think. And when I'm not in red, I *do* in fact call people out when I see them do that. Especially if I'm in a different store. so it's harder for management to identify me LOL


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 14, 2019)

"oh, there's a trash can in that call box station right there! All stations with the question marks over them have trash cans! *cheerful smile*"


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2019)

The next guest who orders 50 rompers is getting pushed out of a helicopter


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2019)

Do these people just sit there at the computer, mindlessly drooling as they order 20 fucking swimsuits like **why**


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 19, 2019)

It's because there's really no standards among swimsuits. 10 plain black bottoms of the same size and similar cut can fit 10 different ways, and there's a lot of different cuts. If someone is debating between two different color schemes, two different style tops and two different cut or style bottoms the total to try on will easily end up 20+. My daughter wasn't picky at all but it still took 11 bottoms and 10 tops to find something that complemented her instead of working against her body type.

And some people dont want to strip that far down in public or have the money and good sense to buy it all, throw the bottoms into the washer, and then try the bottoms on.

I hated swim suits but it was far more understandable than 15+ dresses only to keep one.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 19, 2019)

I can deal with the 20 swimsuit ordering guests. Dealing with the style TMs who don't replenish the swimsuits on the floor and leave it all unlocated in the back are the big headache there.


----------



## AlwaysBackstock (Jun 20, 2019)

TTOG. Not a huge fan of turning the corner to find you with an unopened box of street dated case stock that you took off of the uboat I was pushing and a giant knife in the other hand about to open the box. Not sure what you think this is, but you can wait two weeks for me to stock these hot wheels cars just like everyone else. Put the box down and keep walking.


----------



## tholmes (Jun 20, 2019)

TTOG: please let your granddaughter have some say in her own birthday gift. The whole point of her going shopping with you was to pick something out that she wanted, not to have you criticize or disbelieve her every time she showed interest in an item or had a question for me. Then you turn around and make snide comments to me for her not knowing what she wants, pretending like she can't hear you loudly complaining about her generation (and mine, for that matter). Please find a different hobby or just hush, either would work.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 22, 2019)

TTOG: Stop spamming the help button in the bottle room. Goodness.


----------



## WaywardHardlines (Jun 23, 2019)

TTOG:  When I am walking out the door at 8:30pm with my purse, a textbook and lunch bag, while texting on my phone, what about my appearance makes you think that I am the one person you must to complain to about the overflowing trash can outside the door? Clearly, I am leaving for the day and walking away from the door, so I am not really sure what you expect me to do with your comment “So you’re not going to clean it up?”


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 24, 2019)

TTOG: If you see that I'm occupied with another guest at SCO, please for the love of God, do *not* repeatedly yell across the aisle: "Excuse me! Hello?! Excuse me! I need help. Excuse me!" That will only annoy me and make me less eager to help you. If you'd like to get my attention the proper way, press the help button and wait like everyone else.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 25, 2019)

TTOG: Me telling your kid that unfortunately I cannot give them your OPU without a barcode or an ID is not me being mean. You don't need to storm your lazy ass into the store 5 minutes later and complain to the SETL about how mean I was to your kid. SETL was standing right there while I was polite to your child, so you aren't getting me in trouble and you aren't getting a gift card for having to actually get your ass out of the car and come into the store yourself. And, if you're too lazy to come in and get your own order just do a drive up, dumbass.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 27, 2019)

oath2order said:


> The next guest who orders 50 rompers is getting pushed out of a helicopter



now that's more like it!


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 30, 2019)

To those guests: Please stop calling for a higher manager at guest services to ask when a certain product isn't on the shelf or for whatever other reason. The closing LOD usually doesn't want to leave TSC to speak to you and I've been reprimanded on the walkie when I called for him. I'm actually not sure if I should be more annoyed at those guests or the LOD for refusing to come out and talk to said guests.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2019)

TTOG: You ordered a large tea with light ice but came back within minutes because it had melted; not surprising since we're in Texas (aka 'Hell's furnace') after all.
That does NOT give you the right to try to push past the current guest the barista was waiting on to demand more ice. 
Kudos to the barista for ignoring you until she'd gotten the other lady's order.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 30, 2019)

One time I was behind a guy who ordered a drink with extra ice who then came back a minute after leaving with his drink to complain about how there was way too much ice in his drink.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 1, 2019)

TTOG: Thanks for being understanding when I told you I couldn't sell you the street dated merchandise until tomorrow. Better yet, thank you for explaining to your son in an appropriate manner, why he couldn't have the toy. I wish all parents could handle things the way you did.

TTOG: I don't think I've ever seen a *mom* out-tantrum their child, but you did. I have no idea what your kid was doing to annoy you, but clearly it was something. You spent the entire time yelling at your kid and then tossing your items at the scanner to scan them. Thanks for the free entertainment   😂


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 3, 2019)

To that one guest who swapped their old gross stroller with one of the display models: I can’t guarantee the safety of that thing, but enjoy your free stroller! Asshole.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 3, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> To that one guest who swapped their old gross stroller with one of the display models: I can’t guarantee the safety of that thing, but enjoy your free stroller! Asshole.


I really feel sorry for the baby.  Those things aren't safe.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 3, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for telling me and our TSS that the couple who had just asked me a question was stealing. It's nice to know there are still decent humans out there.

TTOG: Thanks for your patience as I was trying to find out why our service desk seemed closed at 9:30pm. Instead of coverage, we just close it now when we bring defectives back?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2019)

Look guest if you make me grab your 20 items for an OPU then I'm splitting the order into as many bags as I can get away with and putting them all in separate locations so you can wait at Guest Services for some time.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 4, 2019)

And your GS team is going to curse your name till the end of days. (lookin at you O2O.....)


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 4, 2019)

Can I point out the opposite?  They aren't in the store dropping clothes off of hangers and not picking them back up, leaving several boxes of shoes on the benches in shoes, dropping items they changed their mind about on a shelf 10 aisles away, leaving Starbucks cups on the same shelf, putting things on a peg three over when they take it off the right peg and decide against it, unzip all the luggage to see the interior size, and rip open packages to see what the contents really looks like (as if they don't look like the pictures).  OPU guests are kinda doing us a favor by ordering for pickup rather than coming in and trashing the zone.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Can I point out the opposite?  They aren't in the store dropping clothes off of hangers and not picking them back up, leaving several boxes of shoes on the benches in shoes, dropping items they changed their mind about on a shelf 10 aisles away, leaving Starbucks cups on the same shelf, putting things on a peg three over when they take it off the right peg and decide against it, unzip all the luggage to see the interior size, and rip open packages to see what the contents really looks like (as if they don't look like the pictures).  OPU guests are kinda doing us a favor by ordering for pickup rather than coming in and trashing the zone.


I agree, and there's no doubt that guests do all of that and more day in and day out, but I will cut them one little bit of slack on one thing - if our hangers weren't the absolute worst things ever created for retail, then half of our stock would not end up on the floor. You know there is a problem when a TM is trying to put one item back on a rack and three more fall off. They are an abomination and an affront to retail as a whole, and Target guests and TMs in particular. They need to be removed from the face of the earth.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 4, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> OPU guests are kinda doing us a favor by ordering for pickup rather than coming in and trashing the zone.



Some of them. However, some of the large OPU and drive up orders are freaking ridiculous that they just scream, "Oh, for fuck's sake this Karen needs to do her own damn shopping." They order stuff from all over the store. They love to order lots of large items that can't all fit in one cart like bulk paper and plastic storage bins. Multiple 24 packs of water. 12 packs of soda. They'll throw in a toy or two. Add a couple of packs of candy. Don't forget the chips. Gotta get some makeup. Oh Karen needs a new microwave too. Somehow they always seem to be able to top it off with the most aggravating to find items in the store, such as sunglasses, belts, handbags, or lord help me a single bra.

These are no mere OPU orders. These are orders that when the service desk TM sees me approaching the desk with them, eyes widen in fear. "Is that all one order?" Yes, yes it is. These are orders that make the SETL cry inside as they ask, "Where do you plan to put that?" and I respond, "I don't know. Wherever you want it. It's a drive up." We all know it doesn't matter where we put the order. Karen is either already sitting in the parking lot waiting for her email so as soon as we put it in hold locations we'll have to take it all right back out. Or, it's just going to sit there for days until that one moment when there is a mile long line at the desk, SETL is doing a 239, the registers and SCO are all backed up, and the OPU person is on a ladder in the very back corner of the backroom. Then, it will come without warning. HONK HONK MOTHERFUCKER!

These guests who have to do a lot more than mess up a couple of style's tables to be doing us a favor by ordering online.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes, we will carry out your lawnchair, but you could have enough respect to get off the phone, pay and direct the tm to your car.

Honestly, have some manners.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 4, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I agree, and there's no doubt that guests do all of that and more day in and day out, but I will cut them one little bit of slack on one thing - if our hangers weren't the absolute worst things ever created for retail, then half of our stock would not end up on the floor. You know there is a problem when a TM is trying to put one item back on a rack and three more fall off. They are an abomination and an affront to retail as a whole, and Target guests and TMs in particular. They need to be removed from the face of the earth.


I can't argue with the quality of the hangers, but I've also seen guests knock stuff off and ignore it while they continue to peruse that rack.  That's deliberately leaving a mess, not an accident, because they made the choice to leave it on the floor.  So knocked off items are still from Karens.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Can I point out the opposite?  They aren't in the store dropping clothes off of hangers and not picking them back up, leaving several boxes of shoes on the benches in shoes, dropping items they changed their mind about on a shelf 10 aisles away, leaving Starbucks cups on the same shelf, putting things on a peg three over when they take it off the right peg and decide against it, unzip all the luggage to see the interior size, and rip open packages to see what the contents really looks like (as if they don't look like the pictures).  OPU guests are kinda doing us a favor by ordering for pickup rather than coming in and trashing the zone.



Will you stop harassing me by trying to start arguments about my rants.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Some of them. However, some of the large OPU and drive up orders are freaking ridiculous that they just scream, "Oh, for fuck's sake this Karen needs to do her own damn shopping." They order stuff from all over the store. They love to order lots of large items that can't all fit in one cart like bulk paper and plastic storage bins. Multiple 24 packs of water. 12 packs of soda. They'll throw in a toy or two. Add a couple of packs of candy. Don't forget the chips. Gotta get some makeup. Oh Karen needs a new microwave too. Somehow they always seem to be able to top it off with the most aggravating to find items in the store, such as sunglasses, belts, handbags, or lord help me a single bra.
> 
> These are no mere OPU orders. These are orders that when the service desk TM sees me approaching the desk with them, eyes widen in fear. "Is that all one order?" Yes, yes it is. These are orders that make the SETL cry inside as they ask, "Where do you plan to put that?" and I respond, "I don't know. Wherever you want it. It's a drive up." We all know it doesn't matter where we put the order. Karen is either already sitting in the parking lot waiting for her email so as soon as we put it in hold locations we'll have to take it all right back out. Or, it's just going to sit there for days until that one moment when there is a mile long line at the desk, SETL is doing a 239, the registers and SCO are all backed up, and the OPU person is on a ladder in the very back corner of the backroom. Then, it will come without warning. HONK HONK MOTHERFUCKER!
> 
> These guests who have to do a lot more than mess up a couple of style's tables to be doing us a favor by ordering online.



Miss thing over here with her 30+ cleaning supply order today


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

"Yes you do sell freezer boxes I've bought them here before"

Good you then you can tell me where they are.


----------



## Shani (Jul 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> "Yes you do sell freezer boxes I've bought them here before"
> 
> Good you then you can tell me where they are.


Man, I'd love to be able to get away with that response.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> Man, I'd love to be able to get away with that response.



Same


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Will you stop harassing me by trying to start arguments about my rants.


I wouldn't have a basis to disagree if you didn't post about how you were a flat out asshole to guests because you didn't like how they ordered.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I wouldn't have a basis to disagree if you didn't post about how you were a flat out asshole to guests because you didn't like how they ordered.



Keep your opinion to yourself.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 5, 2019)

Everyone else can voice an opinion but me?  Why such focus on me?  Maybe it's a junior high crush kinda thing.

And I didn't look at name, just text, I had no clue you were the same person that did their job in a manner to say eff you to the guests if you hadn't bitched about my opinion.  Glad to know there's only one asshole, not two.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Everyone else can voice an opinion but me?  Why such focus on me?  Maybe it's a junior high crush kinda thing.
> 
> And I didn't look at name, just text, I had no clue you were the same person that did their job in a manner to say eff you to the guests if you hadn't bitched about my opinion.  Glad to know there's only one asshole, not two.



Reported and blocked. Do you not understand that this thread is for ranting and MAYBE the people ranting don't care about your useless opinion? Keep it to yourself, honestly.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 5, 2019)

*Has the summer heat turned The Break Room into a bunch of squabbling children?*

*Everybody here has been around long enough to:

A ) Know that this is a place that people come to get out their frustrations after dealing with the general public all day.

B ) Also know that we don't let you take those frustrations out on each other in the form of insults and name calling.

C ) Really know that if I have to stop this car everyone is in trouble.*

*Stop it.  Stop it now.*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2019)

It might be an undiscovered side effect of bts or modernization.
Now, back on topic.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 7, 2019)

TtoG: Don't get snappy with me because your check asked for an ID.  I'm not choosing to ask one guest for an ID and the other not.  Damn.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jul 7, 2019)

TTOG: Call corporate all you want. Maybe the spineless jellyfish at guest relations can better get it through your thick skull that your $700 check wasn’t accepted because you’ve never written a check at Target before, and it isn’t me personally refusing to take it. Also, who writes checks? Sign up for a REDcard with your archaic ass technology.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 7, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> TtoG: Don't get snappy with me because your check asked for an ID.  I'm not choosing to ask one guest for an ID and the other not.  Damn.


I just say “it randomly asks, just to make sure you’re you and no ones stealing your checks”

I don’t think that’s true but it works. I think the real reason is it can’t read the name/address on the check.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 7, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I just say “it randomly asks, just to make sure you’re you and no ones stealing your checks”


That is a good one.  A lot of people will forgive any annoyance over delayed/denied service involving sensitive financial data if you say that it's being done for their financial safety and to prevent fraud/identity theft in their name.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 7, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That is a good one.  A lot of people will forgive any annoyance over delayed/denied service involving sensitive financial data if you say that it's being done for their financial safety and to prevent fraud/identity theft in their name.


This. Because what are they gonna say “no I actually prefer people to steal my money”


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 7, 2019)

Current job, people are asking for the results of their credit applications, which I don't have access to.  The ones that get fussy, I tell them that and they calm down.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 7, 2019)

97% of the time when it asks for an ID the check will decline  I feel like the only checks that EVER go through are red card payments. If I’m cashiering and someone pulls out their checkbook I prepare myself to tell them the check didn’t go through and most of the time I’m right


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 7, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> 97% of the time when it asks for an ID the check will decline  I feel like the only checks that EVER go through are red card payments. If I’m cashiering and someone pulls out their checkbook I prepare myself to tell them the check didn’t go through and most of the time I’m right


Huh I’ve never had issues with checks. Even the times it’s asked for ID I scan and it approves. But I’ve only had it ask maybe like once or twice since I started


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 8, 2019)

TMostOfMyGuestsComingThroughSCOYesterday: Thank you for providing me with some laughs, it made the day really fun. And to all of our Shipt shoppers, I love you. You're all a great bunch.

TTOG: I'm sorry you seemed to have misplaced your Red card, however, I was on lunch when you first came through, so I wouldn't know what register you were at or whether someone saw it. I made the suggestion  (a few times) of going to the desk to ask if it had been turned in, but you said you didn't want to do that because you were so sure that it hadn't.

*shrug* Then I really can't help you if you won't listen to me. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Target_serf (Jul 8, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: I'm sorry you seemed to have misplaced your Red card, however, I was on lunch when you first came through, so I wouldn't know what register you were at or whether someone saw it. I made the suggestion (a few times) of going to the desk to ask if it had been turned in, but you said you didn't want to do that because you were so sure that it hadn't.


On a related note...To that one guest, I don't know who you spoke to, but we can't look up your Redcard from your personal information. Even if we could, it would have been canceled anyhow when you called to report the card missing.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 8, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> TTOG: Call corporate all you want. Maybe the spineless jellyfish at guest relations can better get it through your thick skull that your $700 check wasn’t accepted because you’ve never written a check at Target before, and it isn’t me personally refusing to take it. Also, who writes checks? Sign up for a REDcard with your archaic ass technology.



i literally call check authorization and hand the phone to the guest so they can be explained exactly why their check is being declined. works very well!


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jul 8, 2019)

TTOG: No, I'm not Filipino. I came from my mother's womb bursting out in a blaze of glory in a hospital several of blocks away from this Target store. Oh, you actually meant where _my family_ was from? Yeah Vietnam. Yes, I know the capital of Vietnam is Hanoi. Hey, could ya  please stop testing me if I'm really my ethnicity when you're not even Vietnamese to begin with? All right take care.


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 8, 2019)

TTOG: If you clearly spend hundreds at Target, then you would know that 50% off is taken off the REGULAR PRICE, not clearance price.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 8, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i literally call check authorization and hand the phone to the guest so they can be explained exactly why their check is being declined. works very well!


Is the number on the screen when it happens? That’s good to know they can explain if so


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Is the number on the screen when it happens? That’s good to know they can explain if so



it prints the phone number on the check


----------



## happygoth (Jul 9, 2019)

To the three guests tonight who started looking at mens t shirts after I just finished zoning the tables: thank you for refolding each t shirt and putting it back neatly! (I actually personally thanked them for doing this).


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2019)

TTOG - if you are not a Shipt shopper or have previous cashier experience please do not come thru SCO with a full cart of groceries. I shouldn’t have to walk you thru every item of produce you are buying because you can’t figure out how to type “1” “add” after scanning your strawberries, carrots, celery, organic bananas, etc. And once I explain that the small plu tags on the avocados, peaches, apples, etc. do not work and show you how to find them why would you keep doing it?


----------



## Kartman (Jul 12, 2019)

TTOG - you SUCK!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 12, 2019)

That is just...I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 12, 2019)

I'd take then to AP and see what they could do. At least trespass the fool!


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 12, 2019)

Those are the people I wish we could throw in jail. I know its a bit harsh, but they drive me nuts wasting food. It is like the people who put frozen in the dairy cooler or on a shelf in office. Lets put the frozen chicken here. Who cares if chickens had to die for me to not buy this food. Those people have a special place reserved for them in hell.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 12, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> Those are the people I wish we could throw in jail. I know its a bit harsh, but they drive me nuts wasting food. It is like the people who put frozen in the dairy cooler or on a shelf in office. Lets put the frozen chicken here. Who cares if chickens had to die for me to not buy this food. Those people have a special place reserved for them in hell.



Or the ones that leave full carts of groceries. I can only hope they got some kind of "come quick I'm dying" message or similar emergency, otherwise, yeah, special place in hell.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 13, 2019)

TTO dad: You grabbed some drinks out of the coolers for you & your two girls in the cart before taking off into the store.
I asked if I could ring those up for you but you said you'd ring them up when you checked out.
Funny how those bottles didn't come back with you when you checked out 45 minutes later.
Yeh, it was only $6 but petty theft is still theft.
Way to set a poor example for your kids, dickhead.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTO dad: You grabbed some drinks out of the coolers for you & your two girls in the cart before taking off into the store.
> I asked if I could ring those up for you but you said you'd ring them up when you checked out.
> Funny how those bottles didn't come back with you when you checked out 45 minutes later.
> Yeh, it was only $6 but petty theft is still theft.
> Way to set a poor example for your kids, dickhead.


I would’ve said “oh can I scan those bottles now?” when he checked out.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOG:

Put those folded shirts, shorts, and pants back where it belongs or SO HELP ME. 

You watched me fold those clothes right before you charged right in and left a mess, lady. Some sins cannot be forgiven


----------



## WaywardHardlines (Jul 14, 2019)

TTOG:  Instead of coming back from the check lanes and acting like a total psycho by throwing a vacuum at me(oh yes she did!) and screaming about fake advertising because you did not get a $230 vacuum for $99, take a deep breath and try to comprehend through your Hulk-like rage that the sale price was put on the wrong item and it was an honest mistake. Screaming and throwing the vacuum at me did not resolve anything and  did not get you what you wanted.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 14, 2019)

WaywardHardlines said:


> TTOG:  Instead of coming back from the check lanes and acting like a total psycho by throwing a vacuum at me(oh yes she did!) and screaming about fake advertising because you did not get a $230 vacuum for $99, take a deep breath and try to comprehend through your Hulk-like rage that the sale price was put on the wrong item and it was an honest mistake. Screaming and throwing the vacuum at me did not resolve anything and  did not get you what you wanted.


I hope you called AP— throwing vacuums is frowned upon at target


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hope you called AP— throwing vacuums is frowned upon at target


Yep, throwing small appliances, furniture or heavy textiles will get you bounced at my store.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jul 15, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for getting this song stuck in my head today after I had the pleasure of dealing with you:


----------



## CashCat (Jul 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hope you called AP— throwing vacuums is frowned upon at target


Not only that, I've found that AP likes to document when a guest tries to get something for $130 off.  Gives them something to do, I guess.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2019)

If you order shoes on an OPU there is a 50% chance I'm INFing it.

This bitch got lucky I found it in the back.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 16, 2019)

WaywardHardlines said:


> TTOG:  Instead of coming back from the check lanes and acting like a total psycho by throwing a vacuum at me(oh yes she did!) and screaming about fake advertising because you did not get a $230 vacuum for $99, take a deep breath and try to comprehend through your Hulk-like rage that the sale price was put on the wrong item and it was an honest mistake. Screaming and throwing the vacuum at me did not resolve anything and  did not get you what you wanted.


While I certainly do not condone violence, and there was absolutely no excuse for throwing the vacuum, if someone did indeed put a $99 sale tag on it and it's the same brand and/or general description, then that's our bad and the price should have been honored.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 16, 2019)

happygoth said:


> While I certainly do not condone violence, and there was absolutely no excuse for throwing the vacuum, if someone did indeed put a $99 sale tag on it and it's the same brand and/or general description, then that's our bad and the price should have been honored.


"Someone" likely could be another guest. "Ooo, cheaper vacuum. I'll take this out of my cart, put the cheaper one in it, and I really don't feel like carrying the pricier one back to its spot." Followed by Angry Guest before a TM has a chance to spot it.

Should a guest profit from another guest's laziness?


----------



## happygoth (Jul 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> "Someone" likely could be another guest. "Ooo, cheaper vacuum. I'll take this out of my cart, put the cheaper one in it, and I really don't feel like carrying the pricier one back to its spot." Followed by Angry Guest before a TM has a chance to spot it.
> 
> Should a guest profit from another guest's laziness?


I usually go back to the area with the guest and have them show me exactly what's what. If they can easily walk me through why they thought this particular item was that particular price, I will honor it. If it turns out that the sign verbiage and/or placement is confusing, I will honor it. If the sign clearly states what's on sale or if it is not placed over the item in question, then they are out of luck.

It's not my money and it's no skin off my nose to keep a guest happy, and as long as it's not sketchy or a repeat offender, I don't see the issue. Sometimes you just have to let things go.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 18, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Some of them. However, some of the large OPU and drive up orders are freaking ridiculous that they just scream, "Oh, for fuck's sake this Karen needs to do her own damn shopping." They order stuff from all over the store. They love to order lots of large items that can't all fit in one cart like bulk paper and plastic storage bins. Multiple 24 packs of water. 12 packs of soda. They'll throw in a toy or two. Add a couple of packs of candy. Don't forget the chips. Gotta get some makeup. Oh Karen needs a new microwave too. Somehow they always seem to be able to top it off with the most aggravating to find items in the store, such as sunglasses, belts, handbags, or lord help me a single bra.
> 
> These are no mere OPU orders. These are orders that when the service desk TM sees me approaching the desk with them, eyes widen in fear. "Is that all one order?" Yes, yes it is. These are orders that make the SETL cry inside as they ask, "Where do you plan to put that?" and I respond, "I don't know. Wherever you want it. It's a drive up." We all know it doesn't matter where we put the order. Karen is either already sitting in the parking lot waiting for her email so as soon as we put it in hold locations we'll have to take it all right back out. Or, it's just going to sit there for days until that one moment when there is a mile long line at the desk, SETL is doing a 239, the registers and SCO are all backed up, and the OPU person is on a ladder in the very back corner of the backroom. Then, it will come without warning. HONK HONK MOTHERFUCKER!
> 
> These guests who have to do a lot more than mess up a couple of style's tables to be doing us a favor by ordering online.


When we have large orders I just tell the person picking to leave them in the cart and place it in our secondary location.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> When we have large orders I just tell the person picking to leave them in the cart and place it in our secondary location.


We have a uboat for large drive ups and then transfer it to a cart when they’re on their way (if we’re lucky enough to get a warning 🙄🙄🙄)


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 18, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We have a uboat for large drive ups and then transfer it to a cart when they’re on their way (if we’re lucky enough to get a warning 🙄🙄🙄)



Are we ever lucky enough to get a warning for those large drive ups?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 18, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> Are we ever lucky enough to get a warning for those large drive ups?



Maybe if the "honk honk" sounded like a semi instead.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 18, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Maybe if the "honk honk" sounded like a semi instead.



Please no.  The honking makes me jump out of my skin enough when I'm not expecting it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2019)

There’s a simple solution. When there’s no “I’m on my way”, we get 5 minutes. I know they’ll never do that, though.


----------



## band_rules16 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey guests, I'm sorry our coolers and freezers went out. They're working now and I'm trying to fill as best I can. If there's product in them, it's okay to buy. And please don't feel bad about asking me to find product in the back! There's no way I'm going to finish the FDC pallets anyway...


----------



## Shani (Jul 19, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> Please no.  The honking makes me jump out of my skin enough when I'm not expecting it


Same, it's really annoying. I turn the volume all the way down on my device every day so I don't have to hear it.


----------



## NKG (Jul 22, 2019)

Ttog-

Guest "What's hot tomales?"

🤔 Me- " If only the box explained that"

Guest picks up box and walks away. Only to return and it says " Cinnamon candy. My friend won't like that" can I recommend these red bear candies lol


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 22, 2019)

TTOG, no I cannot take a coupon that you have in a picture on a text message. I lnow i can scan it and read the code, but, no, i have to turn the physical coupon in at the end of the night. It was not a mobile coupon. Also, i don't care if the Target down the street does it. They do a lot wrong.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 24, 2019)

TTOG: please listen when your toddler tells you they need to go use the bathroom.  No, that doesn’t mean tell them to wait a few minutes because mommy’s precious hair dye is more important than them.  That’s how you end with pee puddles on the floor like what happened today.  I felt bad when your kid apologized because they thought we’d be mad at them and not mad at you for not taking a clearly potty-dancing toddler to the bathroom.


----------



## Greenie (Jul 24, 2019)

TTOG: Yes, please call corporate on me. I haven’t had someone call on me in a long time and it will be good to let them know I’m still around. 

I’m still not going to refund you without some sort of proof of purchase or an ID.


----------



## Shani (Jul 26, 2019)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TTOG: please listen when your toddler tells you they need to go use the bathroom.  No, that doesn’t mean tell them to wait a few minutes because mommy’s precious hair dye is more important than them.  That’s how you end with pee puddles on the floor like what happened today.  I felt bad when your kid apologized because they thought we’d be mad at them and not mad at you for not taking a clearly potty-dancing toddler to the bathroom.


I saw that happen once at my store except the kid had to be around seven! Definitely old enough that he knew how to use a toilet. His mother was putzing around in the market area for the longest time and I was working in the aisles on the other side of the main path. I overheard the kid tell his mom that he really needed to use the bathroom, and he repeated that several times. Each time, the mother got really annoyed with him and told him it would have to wait. Apparently the mixed nuts she was pondering were far too fascinating for her to put down for three minutes while she took her kid to the bathroom.  

About 10-15 minutes later (yes, she really was putzing around that area for that long) the kid couldn't hold it anymore and peed on the floor. She had no reaction to it other than to walk over to me and nonchalantly say "excuse me, he peed" while pointing to the puddle her now quietly sobbing, embarrassed child was standing by. I wanted to rip her a new one but I didn't want to get in trouble. I said nothing, but the look I gave her seemed to startle her and she grabbed her kid's hand and tugged him away. I found the nearest lead and told them what happened. They got another lead and they were talking about calling CPS, but I don't know what came of that.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 28, 2019)

TTOG(C): Thanks for turning me for great service. Your compliments helped me to get a great raise and some great praise from my boss, store director, and our division VP.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Jul 29, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> Also, i don't care if the Target down the street does it.



Ah yes, the mystical Target down the street that apparently gives free shit away. There's one in every city, apparently.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 29, 2019)

2serveandengage said:


> Ah yes, the mystical Target down the street that apparently gives free shit away. There's one in every city, apparently.


and of course the other cashier who works there who does everything for you


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 30, 2019)

TTOG: Those cherries you had weren't part of the BOGO sorry not sorry. Also, if you have to call me over to assist you SIX freaking times, that's a sign you shouldn't be anywhere near the self-checkout registers. I am not there to to babysit you for every bag of produce you apparently have no clue how to ring.

TTOG: You are one of my favorite Shipt shoppers that comes to our store. I'm glad to know you were thinking of me and wondering if I was OK after you hadn't  seen me in awhile. 😀


----------



## RedcardReba (Jul 30, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Those cherries you had weren't part of the BOGO sorry not sorry. Also, if you have to call me over to assist you SIX freaking times, that's a sign you shouldn't be anywhere near the self-checkout registers. I am not there to to babysit you for every bag of produce you apparently have no clue how to ring.
> 
> TTOG: You are one of my favorite Shipt shoppers that comes to our store. I'm glad to know you were thinking of me and wondering if I was OK after you hadn't  seen me in awhile. 😀


Wow, are you new on SCO? It's actually very typical to have to scan produce.  The guests will eventually catch onto our system, but it's not user friendly.  Bar codes are frequently wrong, scanned when they are sat down on scale, and guests need help often from scrolling and hitting wrong item by accident.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2019)

Stop getting furniture on OPU you lazy fuckers


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 30, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> Wow, are you new on SCO? It's actually very typical to have to scan produce.  The guests will eventually catch onto our system, but it's not user friendly.  Bar codes are frequently wrong, scanned when they are sat down on scale, and guests need help often from scrolling and hitting wrong item by accident.


Nope, not new, but this person was in a mood and demanded that I leave her alone only to need my help 2 seconds later, yelling for help while I'm with another guest and getting increasingly more rude and cranky each time. That's what pissed me off rather than the number of times I had to help her.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 30, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Stop getting furniture on OPU you lazy fuckers



Hey it could be DU


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 30, 2019)

TTOG: Sorry I accidentally took your cart of all home stuff and started putting stuff away. But if you leave a cart in the middle of an aisle unattended for 5 minutes, you can’t expect it to stay there. Please stay with your cart.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> Hey it could be DU



*it turns out it was*


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 30, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Stop getting furniture on OPU you lazy fuckers



Online only furniture sale this week unfortunately. If I pick another damn bookcase, Imma scream. Some asshole ordered fucking 4 of the heavy ones today. Like to shove them up his ass when he comes to get them.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 30, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Online only furniture sale this week unfortunately. If I pick another damn bookcase, Imma scream. Some asshole ordered fucking 4 of the heavy ones today. Like to shove them up his ass when he comes to get them.



Hopefully he'll come to claim them during your shift 😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Hopefully he'll come to claim them during your shift 😁


Hopefully they’ll fit in his vehicle...😁


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2019)

Probably pulls up in a Fiat


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2019)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that they fit and that the person doesn't insist on getting help in removing the boxes so the individual pieces fit in the car.


----------



## Antennae (Aug 2, 2019)

Eat shit people who call about their OPU order they just placed. If you're in that much of a rush then come into the store and get it.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Aug 2, 2019)

Antennae said:


> If you're in that much of a rush then come into the store and get it.


Had a lady who did just that, she came in and got it herself...a full order of like 20 things...while someone was *picking it for her simultaneously*. So imagine everyone's surprise when she shows up up front and the person covering OPU comes up with an identical order. He had to scan, locate, and cancel the guest's whole order after she left. Total fiasco, just 'cause she decided to come in and shop 1min after placing her DU, and didnt bother cancelling it herself. 😂


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 2, 2019)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Thanks for being understanding when I told you I couldn't sell you the street dated merchandise until tomorrow. Better yet, thank you for explaining to your son in an appropriate manner, why he couldn't have the toy. I wish all parents could handle things the way you did.
> 
> TTOG: I don't think I've ever seen a *mom* out-tantrum their child, but you did. I have no idea what your kid was doing to annoy you, but clearly it was something. You spent the entire time yelling at your kid and then tossing your items at the scanner to scan them. Thanks for the free entertainment   😂


I didn't want to start another thread on this, but I had a similar situation with street dated merchandise, but the GSTL instructed me to use the no-barcode to get around that. I'm sure that Target would get in some kind of trouble for selling street dated merchandise before the sell-date, but my GSTL was desperate to please the guest so he wanted to get around the street date restriction. 
It's been about a couple of weeks since then, so nothing has happened but I'm wondering if anyone else has done the same in this situation.


----------



## tholmes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> I didn't want to start another thread on this, but I had a similar situation with street dated merchandise, but the GSTL instructed me to use the no-barcode to get around that. I'm sure that Target would get in some kind of trouble for selling street dated merchandise before the sell-date, but my GSTL was desperate to please the guest so he wanted to get around the street date restriction.
> It's been about a couple of weeks since then, so nothing has happened but I'm wondering if anyone else has done the same in this situation.


This is something I've seen various TL/ETLs try at certain points in my career with Spot. Long story short, the ones that choose to do this are generally not going to be with the company long for entirely separate reasons. Using the no barcode option is doubly bad, as well. Not only does it circumvent the street date, which is the larger issue, but it also messes with the counts on that item since we aren't tying a proper DPCI to the purchase.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 2, 2019)

tholmes said:


> This is something I've seen various TL/ETLs try at certain points in my career with Spot. Long story short, the ones that choose to do this are generally not going to be with the company long for entirely separate reasons. Using the no barcode option is doubly bad, as well. Not only does it circumvent the street date, which is the larger issue, but it also messes with the counts on that item since we aren't tying a proper DPCI to the purchase.


Well, doing this seems bad, but said GSTL (who is really an ETL but he is doubling as a GSTL because we only have three left) is probably not going to get in trouble. Mainly because like I said, there's been so many team members quitting that our store can't afford to get rid of anyone.


----------



## tholmes (Aug 2, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> Well, doing this seems bad, but said GSTL (who is really an ETL but he is doubling as a GSTL because we only have three left) is probably not going to get in trouble. Mainly because like I said, there's been so many team members quitting that our store can't afford to get rid of anyone.


Unfortunately you're probably right. If you want to try and start changing the way the GSTL and others handle those situations, I might suggest going to your ETL (or simply a different ETL if yours is the one overriding street date) and simply ask them what the right way to handle street dated product making it to the register would be (not bringing up the GSTL's name in this). If they tell you the proper way (or anything resembling it) you could very well follow that up with mentioning that you had gotten a different answer from the other ETL and ask for clarification. 
This both allows you to gauge first if anyone in your store would possibly do something to fix the issue as well as bringing the problem to their attention without directly blaming the GSTL or accusing them of anything. 

Of course, if the ETL you ask says something to the same line of what the GSTL chose to do, simply thank them for the answer and move on.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2019)

Fuck you, cunt who needs 15 pairs of  universal thread jeans. 5 are getting INFed. Eat shit.


----------



## FriedTL (Aug 5, 2019)

TTOG, I appologized for our store only having one option for bible choices. You responded with, " I'm going to put this on Facebook." So, I responded again, "sorry, we are not a Christian book store, but I can give you directions if you would like." You then asked for my name and said I should not argue with "customers". Go be a "Christian" somewhere else.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 5, 2019)

TTOG: Yes, there was a line at the service desk. Yes, I was behind the desk not helping anyone. I was processing OPUs into hold. Did you not see me intentionally not make eye contact with you as you wandered up to the desk and stood in front of me? Did you not see me finish what I was doing and keep staring at my device before running out from behind the desk? No, you cannot get faster service by going over to SCO and asking a TM checking himself out on break to process your return because you are in a rush. Wait in line like everyone else, jackass.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 5, 2019)

What I feel like saying when someone demands I look something up on my device.

I don’t mind looking things up for guests. But when they say, “Why don’t you look that up on your little computer” or however else they might phrase it, it is irritating AF.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 5, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: Yes, there was a line at the service desk. Yes, I was behind the desk not helping anyone. I was processing OPUs into hold. Did you not see me intentionally not make eye contact with you as you wandered up to the desk and stood in front of me? Did you not see me finish what I was doing and keep staring at my device before running out from behind the desk? No, you cannot get faster service by going over to SCO and asking a TM checking himself out on break to process your return because you are in a rush. Wait in line like everyone else, jackass.


This is why I ALWAYS say “I can help the next guest in line”. It’s just habit at this point but I always enforce the line, unless it’s a vendor who just needs the log book


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 6, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This is why I ALWAYS say “I can help the next guest in line”. It’s just habit at this point but I always enforce the line, unless it’s a vendor who just needs the log book


Even when processing timed OPUs?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Even when processing timed OPUs?


Our ETL GE has told us that the guest in front of us takes priority over drive up, however if it’s just one person we need to call for backup if a drive up comes in.


----------



## TNworker (Aug 8, 2019)

To all the guests that do not put dividers between your stuff and the stuff next to yours at checkout...sorry we are not mindreaders, we cannot always tell what you are purchasing, especially when you put it literally next to another guests. Please use your brain on that one.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> View attachment 8407
> What I feel like saying when someone demands I look something up on my device.
> 
> I don’t mind looking things up for guests. But when they say, “Why don’t you look that up on your little computer” or however else they might phrase it, it is irritating AF.


The Winning question from a guest today:
Guest :  “Can you help me find something ?”
Me:  absolutely, what are you looking for ?
Guest:  “I was in here last week and saw a toy on clearance that I wanted but I wanted it to get marked down more so I HID IT , now I can’t find it, would you use your machine to tell me where it is ?”
Me: ???? Um, no. I have no idea where you hid it ?!?!?!  
Would be funny if I made it up but it really happened, not funny.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 9, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> The Winning question from a guest today:
> Guest :  “Can you help me find something ?”
> Me:  absolutely, what are you looking for ?
> Guest:  “I was in here last week and saw a toy on clearance that I wanted but I wanted it to get marked down more so I HID IT , now I can’t find it, would you use your machine to tell me where it is ?”
> ...



You can’t make that up. I can’t get over the guest doing that and then going through this thought process with you.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 9, 2019)

Think of the bright side. Since the hiding spot is empty, then some TM zoned really well.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 9, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> TTOG, I appologized for our store only having one option for bible choices. You responded with, " I'm going to put this on Facebook." So, I responded again, "sorry, we are not a Christian book store, but I can give you directions if you would like." You then asked for my name and said I should not argue with "customers". Go be a "Christian" somewhere else.


You should have looked at them all serious and said “is that what Jesus would do?”


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

If you order paper towel or toilet paper from ship from store you are an asshole.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> If you order paper towel or toilet paper from ship from store you are an asshole.


Am I still an asshole if it’s in a restock box? Or I have a subscription?


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 12, 2019)

Don't worry @JAShands apparently I'm an asshole too.

@oath2order , if you hate the online customers so much, why don't you switch work centers?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't worry @JAShands apparently I'm an asshole too.
> 
> @oath2order , if you hate the online customers so much, why don't you switch work centers?



What fucking part of "do not respond to my posts" did you not seem to understand when I told you that last time? Leave me the fuck alone already and let me rant.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Am I still an asshole if it’s in a restock box? Or I have a subscription?



Thin ice


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 12, 2019)

Picking paper sucks. There's no other way to put it.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Picking paper sucks. There's no other way to put it.



And all the boxes we have are blocked off by the shittons of crap we have to pack / have packed and have nowhere to put


----------



## happygoth (Aug 12, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Picking paper sucks. There's no other way to put it.


But they are so easy to find - is it the bulkiness? They are definitely bulky.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 12, 2019)

happygoth said:


> But they are so easy to find - is it the bulkiness? They are definitely bulky.



So much of paper is located on pallets in the steel. There really isn't time to get out the wave, move things around, get the product down, and put the wave away everytime we get an order for toilet paper. We can get out the poker to get it down, but you have to be careful to not rip the packaging and sometimes it's not possible to bring down just the amount you need. The poker method doesn't work if the pallet is shrink-wrapped though. So, then it's hope that some of the product is on the floor. But, you need to check that immediately and then fake backstock the amount you took. Of course, if you find the salesfloor depleted then you have to get out the wave or a tall ladder anyway.

It's an area of the store that is backstocked in a way that is just very inconvenient for flex fill and that can be a tremendous time suck. It's a really good example of how Target's processes weren't designed with fulfilling online orders quickly in mind and how those legacy issues can impede getting the results they want in fulfillment.

And, yes, the bulkiness sucks too.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> So much of paper is located on pallets in the steel. There really isn't time to get out the wave, move things around, get the product down, and put the wave away everytime we get an order for toilet paper. We can get out the poker to get it down, but you have to be careful to not rip the packaging and sometimes it's not possible to bring down just the amount you need. The poker method doesn't work if the pallet is shrink-wrapped though. So, then it's hope that some of the product is on the floor. But, you need to check that immediately and then fake backstock the amount you took. Of course, if you find the salesfloor depleted then you have to get out the wave or a tall ladder anyway.
> 
> It's an area of the store that is backstocked in a way that is just very inconvenient for flex fill and that can be a tremendous time suck. It's a really good example of how Target's processes weren't designed with fulfilling online orders quickly in mind and how those legacy issues can impede getting the results they want in fulfillment.
> 
> And, yes, the bulkiness sucks too.



Hello thank you Mr Diplomatic


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 12, 2019)

*If someone annoys you put them on ignore.*
*Don't squabble.
Don't fuss.
Don't act like children in the playground.*
*Just fucking hit the button and ignore them.*


----------



## JAShands (Aug 12, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> So much of paper is located on pallets in the steel. There really isn't time to get out the wave, move things around, get the product down, and put the wave away everytime we get an order for toilet paper. We can get out the poker to get it down, but you have to be careful to not rip the packaging and sometimes it's not possible to bring down just the amount you need. The poker method doesn't work if the pallet is shrink-wrapped though. So, then it's hope that some of the product is on the floor. But, you need to check that immediately and then fake backstock the amount you took. Of course, if you find the salesfloor depleted then you have to get out the wave or a tall ladder anyway.
> 
> It's an area of the store that is backstocked in a way that is just very inconvenient for flex fill and that can be a tremendous time suck. It's a really good example of how Target's processes weren't designed with fulfilling online orders quickly in mind and how those legacy issues can impede getting the results they want in fulfillment.
> 
> And, yes, the bulkiness sucks too.


I’ve never considered literally any of this when I place my orders. From now on I’ll grab my own paper goods before I leave for the day! Now to remember to buy them before I’m halfway home.. any realistic suggestions?😂


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 12, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I’ve never considered literally any of this when I place my orders. From now on I’ll grab my own paper goods before I leave for the day! Now to remember to buy them before I’m halfway home.. any realistic suggestions?😂



I leave a note in my car. I may be out of the store, but I'm still in the parking lot


----------



## JAShands (Aug 12, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> I leave a note in my car. I may be out of the store, but I'm still in the parking lot


Good idea. But some days that’s just so much.. effort..


----------



## Kielbasa (Aug 12, 2019)

When my fellow team members complain about the Drive Up orders of 1 deck of cards or 1 can of hairspray, I remind them that's it better than 9 bundles of paper towels or 10 cases of water. 
I most definitely have a love/hate relationship with OPU. Mostly hate 🖕🖕🖕


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 12, 2019)

Someone needs to print out additional barcodes of those super high locations and put them in the SFS cabinet so you can "scan the BR location" and grab them off the floor.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Someone needs to print out additional barcodes of those super high locations and put them in the SFS cabinet so you can "scan the BR location" and grab them off the floor.



but that's cheating


----------



## JAShands (Aug 12, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Someone needs to print out additional barcodes of those super high locations and put them in the SFS cabinet so you can "scan the BR location" and grab them off the floor.





oath2order said:


> but that's cheating


We have our barcodes on the bottom of the bar so we can easily scan them. If I can’t get a good angle to scan I ask our receiver (who is more than a foot taller than me) to help me out. Sometimes teamwork is still alive 😊


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Hello thank you Mr Diplomatic


Can you not pick the paper towels from the floor?


----------



## JAShands (Aug 12, 2019)

If they’re in the BR they want you to take from the BR. Leave the floor full for guests shopping in the store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2019)

JAShands said:


> If they’re in the BR they want you to take from the BR. Leave the floor full for guests shopping in the store.


Oh that makes sense


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 12, 2019)

It does make sense...except when getting to the BR location would take too damn long, but the app doesn't let you pick locations so there's not much you can do except cheat. If you happen to run a location out of that last package of paper towels (as if) you can always do an EXF or something so it gets refilled, but for things like bulk paper (at least at my store) they're rarely completely out unless we're fully out of stock so grabbing one from the floor and dropping an EXF would be better than taking an extra 10+ minutes to do it the "right" way.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 13, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Someone needs to print out additional barcodes of those super high locations and put them in the SFS cabinet so you can "scan the BR location" and grab them off the floor.



Trust me, I have a great many backroom location labels that I carry around with me. While this saves some time, it's not a complete solution. Most notably, it tends to bite when there is a big sale on certain paper products that causes the floor to be empty.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 13, 2019)

keep ordering what you want and fuck the haters 😎


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 13, 2019)

_"These protein shakes are supposed to be on sale but there's no sign."_
"I'm sorry, only the clear protein drinks (which do have signs) are part of the bogo 25% offer."
_"No, Premier Protein is on sale! I saw it in the ad and it's the only reason I came here so I know I'm not wrong"_

*spends five minutes flipping through the ad on her phone while I stand there mid sfs batch.

_"See, Premier Protein buy one get one free!"_
"....That says buy one get one at 25% off, and it says only on select items. Unfortunately only these clear drinks are part of the sale. Not the shakes."
_"No, it says Premier Protein. And I'm bringing them to the register anyway because that's the only reason I came here and I knew I wasn't wrong."_

Okay. Bye.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 13, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> _"These protein shakes are supposed to be on sale but there's no sign."_
> "I'm sorry, only the clear protein drinks (which do have signs) are part of the bogo 25% offer."
> _"No, Premier Protein is on sale! I saw it in the ad and it's the only reason I came here so I know I'm not wrong"_
> 
> ...


People suck.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 13, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Someone needs to print out additional barcodes of those super high locations and put them in the SFS cabinet so you can "scan the BR location" and grab them off the floor.



Unless they re sto them, they're going to screw up the backroom counts.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 13, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> _"These protein shakes are supposed to be on sale but there's no sign."_
> "I'm sorry, only the clear protein drinks (which do have signs) are part of the bogo 25% offer."
> _"No, Premier Protein is on sale! I saw it in the ad and it's the only reason I came here so I know I'm not wrong"_
> 
> ...



She'll (I'm assuming it's a woman because it's always a woman) get up to the register, get pissed that they ring up not on sale, and launch through the whole charade again with her checkout advocate.  "But your employee said they're on sale buy one get one free!"


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 13, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> Unless they re sto them, they're going to screw up the backroom counts.



Your bulk paper counts are accurate? Amazing. Ours are pretty much meaningless, so one or two here or there is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 15, 2019)

TTOG: You’re an asshole.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 15, 2019)

TTOG: All I needed to do was confirm if this $5.99 39 oz bottle of shampoo matched the one you were showing me on your phone. Although the item shared the same name, the oz. number and fragrance didn't match up. Yeah, it came from the Target website. Yeah, it's popping up on your Target app. Don't you fucking "Seriously what the fuck bro" me and complain that I'm wasting your time and you have to go. Naw bruh, I'm not doing the price match. The DPCI/UPC numbers don't match. You wanna speak to my manager? 

"Oh not to be a fucking dick, but I have every right to have this item price matched man so I don't mind having to get your manager."  

All right, not to be fucking obvious but you're already a dick. For $2. Cool whatever, I'll grab my manager and have her deal with you. Here she is. Hey man, maybe if ya did a 180 degree on your piss-shit filled GI tract of an attitude, you could have gotten your way with $3.99. Oops, looks like you're getting your item price matched from Walmart because that's where you're supposedly getting the info instead of Target, so now it costs $5.76. Congratulations for implying my boss is stupid and may your shampoo eternally burn your retinas.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 15, 2019)

prettydeadboy said:


> Congratulations for implying my boss is stupid and may your shampoo eternally burn your retinas.



to get to the retinas you need something stronger than shampoo, like battery acid or Drano


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 16, 2019)

ttog no matter how many times you tell me what it is, we still don't sell it.

ttog no, I dont know exactly how many different 1½ inch binders target sells...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> ttog no matter how many times you tell me what it is, we still don't sell it.


The other day a guest was like “do you all have a printer I can use” and I said no, he said “it’s really important” and I was like ah yes in that case let me get out the printer that we have but only for really important things 🙄 like dude go to staples or something


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 16, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> The other day a guest was like “do you all have a printer I can use” and I said no, he said “it’s really important” and I was like ah yes in that case let me get out the printer that we have but only for really important things 🙄 like dude go to staples or something




When I worked worked at the book store we would get people all the time, especially with the collecting books, coming up and ask if they can copy one of the pages from a book.
Seriously.
We aren't a library, we are trying to sell you the freaking book.
Go away you.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 16, 2019)

Someone today asked if we have “qtip holders”. Like a specific cup for qtips. I’ve never heard of such a thing. Just buy any cup and put qtips in it!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Someone today asked if we have “qtip holders”. Like a specific cup for qtips. I’ve never heard of such a thing. Just buy any cup and put qtips in it!


There are cases that hold qtips if that’s what they meant, but I’ve never heard of a special cup lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 16, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> There are cases that hold qtips if that’s what they meant, but I’ve never heard of a special cup lol


Yeah they specifically used the word “cup”, lol. I know we have those travel cases, but they meant something you can put on the bathroom sink. Just buy any damn cup lol.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 17, 2019)

There are q-tip dispensers where you put the q-tips in the holder and put the clear cover with a hole in it over the holder. There is a spring inside so when you push down on the dispenser one q-tip is pushed up through the hole. I didn’t know that they were still made, but found this children’s one on Amazon.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 17, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah they specifically used the word “cup”, lol. I know we have those travel cases, but they meant something you can put on the bathroom sink. Just buy any damn cup lol.


Any old cup? Noooo, there are holders or "cups" designed specifically for q-tips. They are usually clear with a lid and the q-tips fit perfectly. You can get ones that hold q-tips on one side and have room for cotton balls, etc on the other.

Google cotton swab holder and you'll find plenty.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 17, 2019)

Or try the countertop bath area, like by toothbrush holders and soap/lotion bottles.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 17, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Or try the countertop bath area, like by toothbrush holders and soap/lotion bottles.


Just go to Bed, Bath, and Beyond and I bet THEY have 20 different options!


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 17, 2019)

Someone asked for “ruler projectors”. He meant protractors 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 19, 2019)

To that one guest: Sorry that I checked inside your luggage at self-checkout. I should have realized that you brought it from home since there were no tags on it. However, I was really surprised that a guest would bring in such large luggage into Target and I kind of panicked, not wanting AP to think I wasn't doing my job. Please let me know that the items were yours next time. 
On another note, September needs to come around so that I don't have to ask guests to check their backpacks they are buying for their kids at self-checkout.


----------



## Poggoddess (Aug 19, 2019)

TTOG: I don't care about your dog's bowel movements. Please take your market pantry chicken and go


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 19, 2019)

I just have to ask....how did the conversation end up there?


----------



## Poggoddess (Aug 19, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I just have to ask....how did the conversation end up there?


Unfortunately for me (an HBA TM) she just wanted to buy MP chicken for her dog and we didn't have any on the floor (we had it in the back though). She must've talked to me for about half an hour about how she feeds her dog people food and it's really changed his bowel movements


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 20, 2019)

ttog please don't take things off my uboat while I was off helping another guest. you told me you packed out some items but those items were backstock so now who knows what shelf they're dumped on. and no I'm not opening this casepack for you because it's also backstock and its not even like they're assortment items, there are already six of it on the shelf. lastly please don't move my cardboard and garbage and casepacks around. it was sorted that way for a reason.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2019)

TTOG: No, I can't make XX drink because we don't have the ingredients. Why don't we have the ingredients? because we were aswarm this weekend with every parent & child in this part of the state doing back-to-school shopping.
Where the hell were YOU & what rock do you LIVE under?


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 20, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: No, I can't make XX drink because we don't have the ingredients. Why don't we have the ingredients? because we were aswarm this weekend with every parent & child in this part of the state doing back-to-school shopping.
> Where the hell were YOU & what rock do you LIVE under?



yOU ShOuLd HaVe PrePAreD AHeAd oF tIMe aNd oRdEreD MoRE!!!!!! - Karen


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 20, 2019)

ahead of what time


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 24, 2019)

TTOG: I don't know why you were so desperate to have a receipt with the "TARGET" header on it tonight. At first I thought that you were unhappy that the barcode was crunched up, so I had the SETL come and reprint it for you.

However, you literally refused to leave until you got one that had the header on it and you insisted on a new one. Both your son and I pointed out that the barcode was all that was needed if you needed to make a return and that it wouldn't matter if the Target header was on the receipt or not. (That and I really wasn't about to call the SETL back over  for something like that; especially when he was dealing with both a jam at the desk and heavy backup at the lanes) Once I triple assured you it would be OK, you grumbled and said: "Ugh, why do I always pick the wrong checkout?"

😳🙄 Um...That's the first time I've ever had someone get that worked up over a receipt, but OK...


----------



## unknown (Aug 24, 2019)

To all those guests who spend hours in the store wandering around the store with their kids, with their Starbucks, chatting on their phones, blocking the aisles, talking to their long lost classmates in the middle of the racetrack blocking other guests ...

Then they get the register and act all impatient because they inconvenienced by waiting for one person in front of them. 

Get a life.


----------



## slgirl16 (Aug 25, 2019)

To that one guest who got mad when I tried to escort you nicely up front at closing time, it's nothing personal. I'm doing my damn job. Closed means CLOSED, don't keep shopping. 

Fuck you for making everyone who can't leave until you do wait. We all want to go home too. Fuck you again for trying to start something when I left. Seriously?


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 27, 2019)

To that one group of guest: Obrigada pela opportunidade de falar portugues com voces. (Thank you for the opportunity to speak Portuguese with you). Another team member asked me to come over because I am multilingual, and the guests were speaking what she thought was Spanish. I quickly realized it was actually Portuguese, which I speak, but not well. I helped the guests get through self-checkout, and felt unusually fulfilled for the rest of the day


----------



## DBZ (Aug 27, 2019)

To that one mom shopping for her son's first year at college. I am wicked proud of you for including a huge box of condoms. Very wise!! I think you were the only parent who did!


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 28, 2019)

Jokes on you I poked holes in all of them, Mom...or should I say, Grandma?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 28, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Jokes on you I poked holes in all of them, Mom...or should I say, Grandma?



jokes on you it's for gay sex


----------



## Target_serf (Aug 29, 2019)

To that one guest. You could have come inside the building, told the guest service desk that you had a large item that you needed carried into the store, and I would have brought a flat to bring it in. Instead, you took two carts from the corral, put the item on the bottom, with one cart on either end, and attempted to push it into the store yourself, nearly hitting several cars on the way. I had to abandon the cart pusher in the middle of the parking lot to help you get that in without hurting yourself or others.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2019)

Oy, bitch who can't get off her ass to get her 40+ shopping items:

I hope your razors you ordered give you the worst razor burn you've ever had and that the pickles you ordered drip on the burn.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2019)

DBZ said:


> To that one mom shopping for her son's first year at college. I am wicked proud of you for including a huge box of condoms. Very wise!! I think you were the only parent who did!



My mother would do this


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2019)

TTOGs: Fucking stop ordering Halloween shit. It's still August.

TTotherGuests: For the love of God stop calling guest services to ask if the Halloween shit is out yet.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Aug 31, 2019)

TTOG: Thank you for noticing the missing cart corrales and puting the carts at the front of the store and pushing them into the row.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 31, 2019)

TTOG: I'm sorry I made you wait to sort out what individual gift receipt went with each of your kid's clothing items. I got a little frazzled and I needed some help from my new ETL/GSTL (whatever he is). I couldn't match up the first item's DPCI with any from the gift receipts and I panicked a little. In addition, I apologize to the guests waiting in line who went elsewhere due to this. 

To the other guest: Stop trying to scam us and price-match WalMart for your medicine (Nexus?). I knew something was up when you were buying more than 20 of them and already had gift cards. Thankfully my GSTL stopped you from price-matching more of them.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 31, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> To the other guest: Stop trying to scam us and price-match WalMart for your medicine (Nexus?). I knew something was up when you were buying more than 20 of them and already had gift cards. Thankfully my GSTL stopped you from price-matching more of them.



Remember, Target only price matches 1 like item per guest per day.  They want 20, let them go to Walmart!

And a guest can't price match another store and combine it with our gift card promotion (essentially a sale).


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOGs: Fucking stop ordering Halloween shit. It's still August.
> 
> TTotherGuests: For the love of God stop calling guest services to ask if the Halloween shit is out yet.



Why is Halloween shit even orderable? I don't even think early set stores would have it when you posted that comment.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 1, 2019)

in Costco yesterday - loaded with Halloween !


----------



## JAShands (Sep 1, 2019)

Not an early set store. Started putting Halloween up Friday. And Christmas has been out at Hobby Lobby since before Memorial Day. Time has become irrelevant. We’re just existing at this point.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 1, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Not an early set store. Started putting Halloween up Friday. And Christmas has been out at Hobby Lobby since before Memorial Day. Time has become irrelevant. We’re just existing at this point.


Started already ?  And you’re NOT early set ?   Wow. 
 We are ahead of schedule and STILL won’t touch it til end of this week - AFTER Bullsye and all this weeks SPL are done .
Our set date 9/8, i’m Only hoping to start 9/6.
Hope to be done before the 20th anniv. Launch on 9/14 and big grocery changes on 9/15.

Is everyone’s toy salvage processed?  What did you put in the now-empty aisles ?


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hobby Lobby is a completely different type of business than Target, so there is strong legitimate strategy to providing seasonal goods early.  Target doesn't sell the type of things that would necessitate an early selling.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 1, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Started already ?  And you’re NOT early set ?   Wow.
> We are ahead of schedule and STILL won’t touch it til end of this week - AFTER Bullsye and all this weeks SPL are done .
> Our set date 9/8, i’m Only hoping to start 9/6.
> Hope to be done before the 20th anniv. Launch on 9/14 and big grocery changes on 9/15.
> ...


We’re a 9/8 store as well. But we also have a SD who has been around know that if it’s sold down condense it and set it. We don’t want to rush any of the transitions that are coming up this month so we’re definitwly getting strategic about setting. And going overnight for a weekend for the grocery set in open market.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 1, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Why is Halloween shit even orderable? I don't even think early set stores would have it when you posted that comment.



It's definitely orderable at my store. Candy could be ordered Monday. Costumes on Wednesday. Decorations on Friday. Schools start mid-August here, so Halloween goes up the week before Labor Day.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh my god, so many laggards when it comes to buying school supplies. Take note everyone! Most schools make their school supplies lists available online the ENTIRE summer! Sorry you can’t find the 3 pack of My First Ticonderoga pencils you need, you had a lot of time!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2019)

"Is this ALL you have?!"
"Now? Yes. Where the hell were YOU six weeks ago?"


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 6, 2019)

Speaking of school supplies, I’ve always wondered why teachers want students to buy a 12 pack of glue sticks. Assuming it’s a 20 kid class, that’s 240 sticks! I don’t even think I’d use an entire stick the whole year.


----------



## Target_serf (Sep 6, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Speaking of school supplies, I’ve always wondered why teachers want students to buy a 12 pack of glue sticks. Assuming it’s a 20 kid class, that’s 240 sticks! I don’t even think I’d use an entire stick the whole year.


The best part is when they ask me about it, as if I wrote the supplies list. Honey, I'm gay as an Easter parade, no kids, and I've been out of elementary school for more than three decades. I have zero idea why your kids need five boxes of crayons.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 6, 2019)

if I had to redo elementary school over today as a kid born in 2009 and saw boxes of crayons in MY class I'd ask what kind of smalltime outfit uses fucking crayons when Wacom tablets exist


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 7, 2019)

TTOG: It is *not* all about you. We were hit with a rush and of course 5 lights go off as said rush started. I called for backup, but both GSTLs were with guests. Knowing that my guests had been waiting a few minutes, I politely explained that I needed to step away for a minute to help other people, but that I'd be back by the time you located the item you wanted to price match; you pretty much told me to ignore the  other guests and help you because you needed it more.

Uh, no. I'm not standing around for 10 minutes while you look through your phone for a match. It's rude to the guests that have been waiting. 🙄


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2019)

To al the bitch Karen's out there .... do you know how hypocritical it seems to wear "inspirational" shirts like ..... Love Is Patient .... Be Kind .... or other bullshit then act bitchy and rude. If you really believed what was on your shirt, you wouldn't act like a cunt, even IF people were rude to you.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 7, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> if I had to redo elementary school over today as a kid born in 2009 and saw boxes of crayons in MY class I'd ask what kind of smalltime outfit uses fucking crayons when Wacom tablets exist


Eh, I can see how having the physical art supplies in front of the kid and physically drawing it with your hand can lead to greater creativity.


----------



## band_rules16 (Sep 7, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> The best part is when they ask me about it, as if I wrote the supplies list. Honey, I'm gay as an Easter parade, no kids, and I've been out of elementary school for more than three decades. I have zero idea why your kids need five boxes of crayons.



My elementary school used to sell kits and my parents would just get those. Often times, I'd have the same pair of scissors, glue, and watercolors for multiple years. Same with crayons, we hardly ever bought new, and my brothers would often get hand me downs from my sister and me. Unless they're bringing extra in to help kids in need? Who knows?


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 7, 2019)

That is exactly it. Schools are underfunded and are somewhat unwise in spending what they do have, so they don't pay for a lot of supplies that they know are essential to learning. But they also know that many families can't afford to pay for all those supplies. So they bulk out the list big time, counting on middle class parents to buy without question and then the supplies are spread out. Some schools are sneaky in acquisition and redistribution, some overtly gather the supplies and mix them together for doling out over the course of the year.

It's kinda sad. School funding hasn't kept pace with inflation, and some school costs are rising faster than inflation. Funding schools fully would require a lot more taxes than are feasible for most folks and when there is a good source of funding it gets raided. (Example, state lottery promise vs reality.) There are federal IDEA mandates that when enacted the federal government said would be fully funded but weren't and the partial funding ebbs and wanes with how nasty federal budget battles are, and the schools have to figure out how to bridge the shortfall. Then there's NIMBY when talking about extracurriculars and how some (example, boy's football) get a lot more pomp and circumstance than others and maybe it could be equalized. There's also NIMBY when talking about spreading out the funds fairly instead of rich districts having money to spend on optional stuff while poor districts go without necessities. Teachers pay crazy money out of pocket for needed supplies because there's nothing in the budget. The only place left to go are parents' pockets, but often when parents realize they are buying for others they just don't and send minimal amounts with their own child and the parents that buy without really questioning include parents who really can't afford that charity in the amount printed on the list.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 7, 2019)

The days when all the parent had to send to school with their kid was lunch and an eraser are long gone. 🙁


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 7, 2019)

yeah, it’s sad


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 7, 2019)

My wife worked in an urban school district.
Those lists of school supplies, not so much.
She would buy boxes of pencils, pens, notepads, etc. with her own money for her kids because their parents were lucky to afford the school uniforms.
I donated that stacks of stuff we had in the garage to the school when she died.
Teachers are who keep the poor school districts running these days.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 7, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Eh, I can see how having the physical art supplies in front of the kid and physically drawing it with your hand can lead to greater creativity.



That's what acid is for


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 7, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Eh, I can see how having the physical art supplies in front of the kid and physically drawing it with your hand can lead to greater creativity.


And strengthening/conditioning the fine-motor muscles in the hands.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 7, 2019)

TTOG: We were slammed but you decided to come around to the hand-off "Just for hot water" for your tea despite the fact four of us were jumping thru each other dealing with a beastly line.
I said I'd be with you with I could but that didn't stop you from harassing another barista until she finally filled your cup just to make you go the hell away.
TTOtherG: I took your order & was running back & forth bringing your order components & EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. you'd say "oh & can I get..." Until I stood at the far end & asked "Is. there. anything. else?!" before coming back over only to have you hand me your pastry back & ask "I guess I'd like this warmed after all".
Hope you like burnt pastry.
TTYet OtherG: You came up after several kids had placed their order then stood tapping your foot at the hand-off. After a few minutes you harangued one of my baristas into fixing your drink ahead of the others because you'd "been waiting quite a while already!" Not only was it absolute bullshit but you took another guest's drink that was similar but a larger size.
I hope you dropped it in your car.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2019)

Oy guest who ordered 16 boxes of diapers: STOP FUCKING. I WILL BUY YOU CONDOMS. FUCKING USE PROTECTION FOR GOD'S SAKE


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 8, 2019)

Save their address and send them a gift.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Save their address and send them a gift.



I will!


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 8, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> The days when all the parent had to send to school with their kid was lunch and an eraser are long gone. 🙁


Long, long gone. I started elementary school in 1999 I think, and had to buy school supplies every year.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 8, 2019)

I started 1st grade in 1980, I had to buy supplies every year, but I'm not even sure there was a list.  I think it was all common sense stuff.  And even if there was a list, it was what was needed on day 1, so one pack of paper and a few pencils, and the parents were trusted to buy additional supplies as needed for their child.

Also, variety of supplies to be used have increased.  It was crayons as a young kid, no markers, no color pencils.  When I hit the grade where color pencils were needed, crayons were no longer used nor wanted.  Markers were never wanted, period.  I don't remember needing a composition book until high school, late 80s.  One three ring notebook (Trapper Keeper) and a bunch of dividers was good for middle and high school, not several 3 ring notebooks.  I remember once I hit 4th grade where things were to be written in pen, the number of pens were two black or blue pens and one red pen every year through late elementary to high school graduation, along with a few pencils.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 8, 2019)

And in my school, Trapper Keepers were banned because of the Velcro closures being "too distracting". LOL


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 8, 2019)

They said that at my school, except it was for the sliders.  Think anyone listened?


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't know what sliders are in this context (when I hear slider, I think of tiny greasy hamburgers griddled on a bed of onion), but velcro is audible. And they absolutely took action on those.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 9, 2019)

There was a slide at the bottom to open the three rings and people liked to slide it up and down repeatedly and rapidly.

Weird your were velcro complaint, since many regular 3 ring binders have velcro. I'd have thought that either all would be banned or all would be allowed, not brand specific.


----------



## Send me a sign (Sep 9, 2019)

Ttog. A special thanks to you for allowing me to catch up on my back stock as I pretended to be in the back room looking for the very specific Pokémon backpack for your entitled grandson. Even though you shoved your phone in my face saying “See, see, see? It says you have one”, does not make it magically appear, particularly 3 weeks after school started and our bts shelves are empty.  Just out of spite, I printed out all my planos and labels for tomorrow’s workload as you paced outside the warehouse doors waiting for the backpack. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 9, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> There was a slide at the bottom to open the three rings and people liked to slide it up and down repeatedly and rapidly.
> 
> Weird your were velcro complaint, since many regular 3 ring binders have velcro. I'd have thought that either all would be banned or all would be allowed, not brand specific.


This was the late 70s, and (according to Wikipedia) the original patent had just expired, so the stuff was showing up everywhere.  Oh, and Velcro-strapped shoes were also banned. As I recall, the ban started with one curmudgeonly teacher (who I had other issues with) and spread to the whole school as parents tried to fight back because they couldn't afford replace school supplies and shoes so soon.


And now I'm off to read the ASTM standards pertaining to Velcro strength. Because that's the kind of stuff I do at my day job, and I didn't know these existed yet.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 10, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> Ttog. A special thanks to you for allowing me to catch up on my back stock as I pretended to be in the back room looking for the very specific Pokémon backpack for your entitled grandson. Even though you shoved your phone in my face saying “See, see, see? It says you have one”, does not make it magically appear, particularly 3 weeks after school started and our bts shelves are empty.  Just out of spite, I printed out all my planos and labels for tomorrow’s workload as you paced outside the warehouse doors waiting for the backpack. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


My head voice would totally say: "Ooh, look! See, see? I really don't have one!" Lol.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> Ttog. A special thanks to you for allowing me to catch up on my back stock as I pretended to be in the back room looking for the very specific Pokémon backpack for your entitled grandson. Even though you shoved your phone in my face saying “See, see, see? It says you have one”, does not make it magically appear, particularly 3 weeks after school started and our bts shelves are empty.  Just out of spite, I printed out all my planos and labels for tomorrow’s workload as you paced outside the warehouse doors waiting for the backpack. Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


I sometimes wonder if guests think our back room is tiny.  I had a guest, near the end of my time there, she said the same that online said we had it.  It was the usual "0 on floor, 0 in back (1 on hand)" mismatch.  She said that last time she wanted something, someone went into the back room and found it.  I told her that even if the 0 on floor/back was wrong, the computer was not giving a location and therefore it'd be just about impossible to find in the back room.  Do guests really not think about how big the back room must be for a store that size, how door locations show it runs the length of the building, turns a corner and keeps going?


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I sometimes wonder if guests think our back room is tiny.  I had a guest, near the end of my time there, she said the same that online said we had it.  It was the usual "0 on floor, 0 in back (1 on hand)" mismatch.  She said that last time she wanted something, someone went into the back room and found it.  I told her that even if the 0 on floor/back was wrong, the computer was not giving a location and therefore it'd be just about impossible to find in the back room.  Do guests really not think about how big the back room must be for a store that size, how door locations show it runs the length of the building, turns a corner and keeps going?



Just for the record, 0 on floor, 0 in back (1 on hand) is something that there is a good chance it is in the back. If flex gets that, it's a quick scan of the wacos for the fillgroup or an RFID scan down the appropriate aisle if applicable. What that on hand count often tells you is that the last time the product was delivered/pulled there was some leftover for backstock, but something went wrong and the backstock wasn't properly located. Not always, but often enough that it's more than worth flex's time to take a quick look.

Of course, I would never get an in-store guest's hopes up that I could find it for them though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2019)

Very near the end the audits were screwing that count up, but before TMs were auditing and leadership was telling them to rush through it, can't find it, zero it and move on, that was very accurate. I got one hell of a talking to when fairly new because I told a guest on the phone that we had 29 laundry detergent because the quantity was "0 on floor 0 in back (29 on hand)" and he threw a fit when he came in and those 29 weren't there. Three leaders told me that meant there weren't any.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Very near the end the audits were screwing that count up, but before TMs were auditing and leadership was telling them to rush through it, can't find it, zero it and move on, that was very accurate. I got one hell of a talking to when fairly new because I told a guest on the phone that we had 29 laundry detergent because the quantity was "0 on floor 0 in back (29 on hand)" and he threw a fit when he came in and those 29 weren't there. Three leaders told me that meant there weren't any.



29 laundry detergents is extremely high. Unless your store misplaced a shipper of them somewhere, no you don't have them. But, just having an on hand count doesn't not mean that the store doesn't have them. It just means you tell guests you don't have them. I find that shit everyday though.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 10, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Oy guest who ordered 16 boxes of diapers: STOP FUCKING. I WILL BUY YOU CONDOMS. FUCKING USE PROTECTION FOR GOD'S SAKE


Interesting that you assume it's for their own family's use.  Could be the person is buying for a daycare center.  Or they're part of an organization that provides "new baby kits" for single moms or families in need; there's at least one church in my area who does this.  Or maybe they have triplets and just go through a lot of diapers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> 29 laundry detergents is extremely high. Unless your store misplaced a shipper of them somewhere, no you don't have them. But, just having an on hand count doesn't not mean that the store doesn't have them. It just means you tell guests you don't have them. I find that shit everyday though.


But, where do you start looking?  0 in back means no place to start.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 10, 2019)

Look in your bulk areas for a shipper, or unlocated case packs, and if no luck there, look up and down all of the chem aisles to see if there are any unlocated on the shelves. ASANTS, but if your brla is red, you never know what you might find. Just like a treasure hunt minus the treasure, and the fun...😁


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't remember exactly what it was, but it was something small like a pack of underwear or a non-essential baby item.  It just boggled my mind that I could say there's no backroom location and she thought I could search the whole backroom while she was waiting.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I don't remember exactly what it was, but it was something small like a pack of underwear or a non-essential baby item.  It just boggled my mind that I could say there's no backroom location and she thought I could search the whole backroom while she was waiting.


I was thinking of the 29 laundry detergents. For one item, it’s pretty much mission impossible. I guess guests who have never been in a stockroom truly have no clue...😁


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But, where do you start looking?  0 in back means no place to start.



You start looking where the fill group is back stocked in most cases.


----------



## tholmes (Sep 11, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Look in your bulk areas for a shipper, or unlocated case packs, and if no luck there, look up and down all of the chem aisles to see if there are any unlocated on the shelves. ASANTS, but if your brla is red, you never know what you might find. Just like a treasure hunt minus the treasure, and the fun...😁


Umm, personally I'd say there's still treasure to find. I found a copy of MLB 2K10 in the electronics stockroom (in 2018) once, plus a Google pixel 3 and two Gizmowatches another time


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Interesting that you assume it's for their own family's use.  Could be the person is buying for a daycare center.  Or they're part of an organization that provides "new baby kits" for single moms or families in need; there's at least one church in my area who does this.  Or maybe they have triplets and just go through a lot of diapers.



*will you people let me rant for god's sake nobody cares what you think*


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2019)

I personally giggled at the condom comment. I think you get a bit of grief because usually you don't stop at venting, you describe how you sabotaged the order to punish the guest for using online ordering.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I personally giggled at the condom comment. I think you get a bit of grief because usually you don't stop at venting, you describe how you sabotaged the order to punish the guest for using online ordering.


I showed my husband a picture from reddit that a TM shared of an OPU containing various feminine hygiene products with the caption "someone's having a bad day" and he was absolutely appalled that anyone would post something like that - meanwhile I'm cracking up.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 11, 2019)

r/target has the best memes, I’m always sending them to our TM group chat lol


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I showed my husband a picture from reddit that a TM shared of an OPU containing various feminine hygiene products with the caption "someone's having a bad day" and he was absolutely appalled that anyone would post something like that - meanwhile I'm cracking up.



I told another TM who I'm personal friends with outside of work about this one lady whp bought about three vaginal moisturizers and I said "her pusspuss is dry as fuck".


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 11, 2019)

🤮🤮🤮


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks ASSHOLE who ordered the fucking NOP notebook. Setting my INF up for failure right off the bat.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 13, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Thanks ASSHOLE who ordered the fucking NOP notebook. Setting my INF up for failure right off the bat.



The real asshole is whoever left a NOP notebook unlocated.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> The real asshole is whoever left a NOP notebook unlocated.



BTS died. It was a clearance notebook.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 13, 2019)

oath2order said:


> BTS died. It was a clearance notebook.



Awww, so it was the idiots at corporate who can't figure out how to keep clearance out of OPUs.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Awww, so it was the idiots at corporate who can't figure out how to keep clearance out of OPUs.



FINE I'll agree to that


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 15, 2019)

ttog I just spent ten minutes following you and all of your shouting spawn through the costume aisles. Rezoning everything they ripped down, moving everything back to three aisles over, again rezoning the items that they ripped down for a second or third time, and refolding everything that _you_ ripped out of its bag to look at. Thanks.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 15, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> ttog I just spent ten minutes following you and all of your shouting spawn through the costume aisles. Rezoning everything they ripped down, moving everything back to three aisles over, again rezoning the items that they ripped down for a second or third time, and refolding everything that _you_ ripped out of its bag to look at. Thanks.


Who shops that way, and teaches their children to shop that way? A generation of brats being raised by a generation of brats, that's who. My mother would never have allowed that, and would have been appalled if we didn't clean up after ourselves! 

Can't stand it when I hear people go on about kids and their "feelings" and what they want, blah blah. You're a kid - you can have feelings when you turn 18, now STFU and go pick that stuff up off the floor.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2019)

I often hope that one time I shop for socks and underwear that someone does that near me so I can bitch at them for committing the crime of vandalism. Maybe more than once. Any saying it isn't, I will so light into them. It could be fun, being just a guest.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 15, 2019)

To the several elderly ladies who came through my line. Do I really look so friggin stupid that I would put weed killer in the same bag as your food?


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 15, 2019)

Unfortunately, there are plenty of cashiers (including at spot) who are that stupid.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2019)

And when they do start to put your lettuce on top of the leaky meat package and you nicely but hurriedly ask them to bag your meat separately, they give the cold stare as if you're being both silly and unreasonable.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh great one of those "i need 17 pair of jeans" garbage humans


----------



## Pattern Finder (Sep 16, 2019)

Look man, you’re committing gift card fraud and it’s our store policy to limit your fucking transactions and swipes/beeps. You purchase all the gift cards in one transaction, you can’t separate it. You only have 3 swipes/beeps with either the same card or a different one for each swipe/beep. Once the third one hits, you’re out. Come back tomorrow. That’s it. 

Really, no need to throw a tantrum and call me faggot. You’re not even my type, bro. Chill out


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 17, 2019)

oof


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2019)

How many fucking New Day shirts does this twat need? Is she just sitting at her fucking computer, mindlessly clicking every single thing that comes on screen?

Like, with this much crap, it's a cursory glance through the department and then INF. I'm not spensing 12 hours just so twatgoblin gets her 50 shirts


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> How many fucking New Day shirts does this twat need? Is she just sitting at her fucking computer, mindlessly clicking every single thing that comes on screen?
> 
> Like, with this much crap, it's a cursory glance through the department and then INF. I'm not spensing 12 hours just so twatgoblin gets her 50 shirts


That makes me sad - c'mon, let's hunt down those shirts together!


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> How many fucking New Day shirts does this twat need? Is she just sitting at her fucking computer, mindlessly clicking every single thing that comes on screen?
> 
> Like, with this much crap, it's a cursory glance through the department and then INF. I'm not spensing 12 hours just so twatgoblin gets her 50 shirts



Love your posts!


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 17, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> Love your posts!


Sounds exactly like what was going on in my head when doing SFS.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> How many fucking New Day shirts does this twat need? Is she just sitting at her fucking computer, mindlessly clicking every single thing that comes on screen?
> 
> Like, with this much crap, it's a cursory glance through the department and then INF. I'm not spensing 12 hours just so twatgoblin gets her 50 shirts


Softlines or Style or whatever they are called now thanks you.  Chances are she'd have returned 45 to 48 of them, with the tags taken off the shirts and maybe brought back with the shirts.


----------



## blodia (Sep 17, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Softlines or Style or whatever they are called now thanks you.  Chances are she'd have returned 45 to 48 of them, with the tags taken off the shirts and maybe brought back with the shirts.


Reeking of detergent


----------



## JAShands (Sep 17, 2019)

They never come back smelling that clean. Or clean at all..


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 17, 2019)

blodia said:


> Reeking of detergent


And/or cigarette smoke.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 17, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> And/or cigarette smoke.


And moth balls.🤮


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2019)

Or what’s popular in my area, returning a bag full of clothes that all need to be defected because they reek of weed. If you’re going to hotbox your car that’s great for you but please don’t do it with stuff you don’t plan on keeping in there!!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 17, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Or what’s popular in my area, returning a bag full of clothes that all need to be defected because they reek of weed. If you’re going to hotbox your car that’s great for you but please don’t do it with stuff you don’t plan on keeping in there!!


How are we not denying this???


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2019)

'Cause it's the 'yes' desk.
Years back I denied a return of a large bag of bath towels that reeked of tobacco, only to get overruled by an ETL.
Had to defect out the whole thing.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> How are we not denying this???


They have the receipt and tags 🤷🏻‍♀️ If I say sorry these reek of marijuana I can’t return them I’ll probably be called racist lol


----------



## Target_serf (Sep 18, 2019)

To those innumerable guests. At the beginning of the transaction, I ask you if it will be on your RedCard. You say yes, then proceed to pull out pretty much everything except a RedCard. If I bring this to your attention, you tell me that you thought I said "Will this be on your credit card?" This is disingenuous, as RedCard and credit card sound nothing alike. You are just saying it to avoid hearing the RedCard sales pitch, and in a perfect world, I would be allowed to press perjury charges.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Target_serf said:


> To those innumerable guests. At the beginning of the transaction, I ask you if it will be on your RedCard. You say yes, then proceed to pull out pretty much everything except a RedCard. If I bring this to your attention, you tell me that you thought I said "Will this be on your credit card?" This is disingenuous, as RedCard and credit card sound nothing alike. You are just saying it to avoid hearing the RedCard sales pitch, and in a perfect world, I would be allowed to press perjury charges.


Go right into the redcard speil anyways lol


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 18, 2019)

When they say yes they’re using their red card we’re supposed to ask which one they’re using and then pitch the other one to get them to have both :/ not even having one already is enough anymore lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> When they say yes they’re using their red card we’re supposed to ask which one they’re using and then pitch the other one to get them to have both :/ not even having one already is enough anymore lol


That’s literally against best practice/handbook


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 18, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s literally against best practice/handbook


Omg really 😭😂 wtf


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 18, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Omg really 😭😂 wtf


Yes— we are not to encourage guests to have more than one account. (They can if they want, but we can’t ask them to open a second)


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 19, 2019)

ttog just an idea here, but maybe you could have checked if those new shoes will fit your child while you were still shopping. instead of waiting until you're halfway through ringing up your order at sco with a line behind you to have her take her shoes off and try them on. but like I said, just an idea 🤷‍♀️


----------



## blodia (Sep 19, 2019)

TTOG casually browsing my department while whistling a tuneless "song":

_incoherent screaming_


----------



## Shani (Sep 20, 2019)

blodia said:


> TTOG casually browsing my department while whistling a tuneless "song":
> 
> _incoherent screaming_


I can't stand that either! One time some asshole was whistling Christmas songs at the top of his lungs, and it was late January. WHY. Nobody is impressed by your atonal warbling, bucko.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2019)

Guest who ordered 8 Angel Soft: I hope a meteorite hits your house


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Guest who ordered 8 Angel Soft: I hope a meteorite hits your house


They wanted the gift card.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They wanted the gift card.



METEORITE


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 21, 2019)

Dump the meteorite on Corporate. It's their fault for pushing the OPU-only gift card offers.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Sep 21, 2019)

TTOG who dumped an entire bottle of conditioner out onto the shelf: ...why? You, who has to be a fully-grown adult (considering I had to stand on the base deck to reach the spill several shelves up) should be ashamed of yourself. It took me 20min to clean the shelf and all the surrounding bottles and now I smell like lavender. 

Also, to the guest who literally stood in the aisle the entire time I was cleaning and debated which shampoo you were going to buy with your mother...there are more important decisions to spend that amount of time on!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 21, 2019)

I know Spot is trying to save shipping fees by having in-store and OPU gift card offers and excluding SFS orders, but if a guest doesn’t want to come to the store and is pissed off about losing out on the gift card, that’s just sending them over to Amazon...


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> METEORITE


But you just gave them eight angels.  Those cherubs will intercept while it's still in the air.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 21, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I know Spot is trying to save shipping fees by having in-store and OPU gift card offers and excluding SFS orders, but if a guest doesn’t want to come to the store and is pissed off about losing out on the gift card, that’s just sending them over to Amazon...



Nope, my store honors those kind of tantrums and gives Karen the gift card.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 23, 2019)

TTOG: I don't care that you're a retired TM, nor do I care that you don't have a smartphone, I'm not just going to give you the additional 5% that was an app only deal. You're not entitled to anything just because you worked at Target. Yes whine that it's not fair and "sad" that I wont give it to you, but I'm just doing my job. 🙄


----------



## happygoth (Sep 23, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I know Spot is trying to save shipping fees by having in-store and OPU gift card offers and excluding SFS orders, but if a guest doesn’t want to come to the store and is pissed off about losing out on the gift card, that’s just sending them over to Amazon...





Times Up said:


> Nope, my store honors those kind of tantrums and gives Karen the gift card.


I will just never understand that mindset. The offer is the offer. If you do this, you get that. If you don't do this, you don't get that. Why is that so hard to understand? Why do people think they are entitled to offers that don't apply to them? Gah!


----------



## JAShands (Sep 23, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I will just never understand that mindset. The offer is the offer. If you do this, you get that. If you don't do this, you don't get that. Why is that so hard to understand? Why do people think they are entitled to offers that don't apply to them? Gah!


While I completely agree with everything you said I do get why they bend to those guests. It’s to get them back in the store to shop and spend that $10 and more. Because no one ever just spends that $10..


----------



## Gwestswervice (Sep 24, 2019)

TTOG: At 9 p.m., you gave us the notification that you were 15 minutes away and on your way to get your drive-up for 12 gallon jugs of water.
20 minutes later, you were still 1 minute away.
Over an hour later you finally arrived. I ran out to you as fast as I could, made it there before 2 minutes were up, but you didn't have your phone ready because your girlfriend was playing games on it in the backseat, so I missed my time by 11 seconds. 
Every order you make is enormous, you always show up late at night, you always say you're in your way over an hour before you show up but with an arrival time estimate of just a few minutes. And you never have your barcode ready, or your ID. I've gotten to know you since you order drive-ups several times a week. You have no kids, no disabilities, no time restrictions, no excuses. Just fucking go inside!!!


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 24, 2019)

I know there's a way to close out the order without scanning the barcode, because I've had it happen to me twice when I've used drive-up.  Since you've gotten to recognize this person by their orders, maybe it's time to talk to leaders about using that option to save your goal?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 29, 2019)

TTParentsWith4Kids: Good on you for not giving in to your screaming, crying youngest child who was having a meltdown  that could be heard throughout the store. He wanted a toy because his brothers and sister got to buy something (with their own money) but you wouldn't let him get anything because he was being a brat. 

If only other parents could do this...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2019)

Who's the cunt that placed an SFS for approximately 25 AND items, like honestly fuck you


----------



## JAShands (Oct 2, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Who's the cunt that placed an SFS for approximately 25 AND items, like honestly fuck you


At least they’re all relatively close together on the floorpad? And last I knew Style loved the challenge of finding them fast.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 2, 2019)

Loved? Blech. But helping to find it, well, AND has to be zoned and have reshop put away, so not a biggie to find them and stay and fix it. Now if they are in the back room, that might take some sweet talking.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 3, 2019)

JAShands said:


> While I completely agree with everything you said I do get why they bend to those guests. It’s to get them back in the store to shop and spend that $10 and more. Because no one ever just spends that $10..


Then what's the point of restrictions?
Just give every guest a $5/$10 GC after every transaction all the time, every time, and discount it from the products.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 3, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Then what's the point of restrictions?
> Just give every guest a $5/$10 GC after every transaction all the time, every time, and discount it from the products.


Because corporate wants it to feel like a reward. And doesn’t every Karen have that stupid little smug grin like she just won? Yeah that victory smile is what they want. It keeps bringing the (wrong) guests back through the door.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 3, 2019)

JAShands said:


> bringing the (wrong) guests


Exactly. That's the sad reality of mindless corporate "justice."


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 3, 2019)

I fixed one of those promotional emails for Karen.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 3, 2019)

TTOG: You evidently don't know your drinks/haven't had your caffeine/are dumber than a box of rocks.

You: I wanna granday lattay with 2 extra shots of expresso (yes, she said EXpresso).
Me: So you want four shots then?
You: NO! I want TWO extra shots of expresso!
Me: A grande comes with two espresso shots already; would you like two more?
You: Nooooooo, I want a granday lattay with TWO EXTRA EXPRESSO SHOTS! How hard is that to do?!
Me: The drink already COMES with TWO espresso shots.
You: THAT'S WHAT I WANT!!! GOD!!!!
Me: Alrighty, then.

Hope you like decaf, bitch.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 3, 2019)

That is not the time for decaf.  That's the time to add all that espresso and then some so she gets the caffeine jitters and the heart palpitations and diarrhea from caffeine overdose.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 3, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You evidently don't know your drinks/haven't had your caffeine/are dumber than a box of rocks.
> 
> You: I wanna granday lattay with 2 extra shots of expresso (yes, she said EXpresso).
> Me: So you want four shots then?
> ...


Lol charge her for two extra shots but then just give her the two that it comes with


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2019)

Enough with the fucking diapers. We get it, your husband did big huge cums in you, stop ordering 50 thousand diapers.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 5, 2019)

TTOG: Sorry we don’t have electrical tape. You don’t have to throw your basket down in disgust. Go to Home Depot or something, idgaf lmao


----------



## CassRoslyn (Oct 5, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Sorry we don’t have electrical tape. You don’t have to throw your basket down in disgust. Go to Home Depot or something, idgaf lmao


I have so many guests get annoyed when we dont have certain home improvement and etc items...funny thing is, we are literally *next door* to a Home Depot.


----------



## tholmes (Oct 6, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Sorry we don’t have electrical tape. You don’t have to throw your basket down in disgust. Go to Home Depot or something, idgaf lmao


Just curious, does your store not carry it? DPCI should be 085-04-0391


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 6, 2019)

Another Saturday night, another junkie passed out in electronics.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2019)

tholmes said:


> Just curious, does your store not carry it? DPCI should be 085-04-0391


Oh we carry it, we were just sold out.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2019)

What is it with women who shop at Target and ordering 15 trillion clothing items at once


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 13, 2019)

TTOG1: No, we really do not sell DKNY. And I can promise you that Walmart doesn't either. So despite your claims that you only ever shop at red or blue, you can go kiss off because I am not going to attempt this return.

TTOG2:  This isn't the orange store down the street. We don't sell thermostats.

And why oh why oh why do all of these WIC recipients wait until the very last hour we're open on the very last day of their vouchers to come in and redeem an entire month's worth of slips? The purpose of them being broken up the way they are is so you are getting food - especially dairy!!! - every week, not stocking up or reselling. Who the heck has room to store or the ability to drink eight gallons of milk in a week???  (answer, teenagers, but they aren't eligible for WIC)


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2019)

You're right, a fair amount of wic is perishable. Why wait?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 13, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> TTOG2: This isn't the orange store down the street. We don't sell thermostats.



You don't? We do. They're available online, too.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 13, 2019)

Not according to the MD. When the guy insisted he'd bought them at my store in the past, I looked for them. And I found some, but no locations on any. The ones I did tap further into said "online and other stores".  Eventually I just pointed him in the general direction of the furnace filters and said that if we have them, they would be in that region.


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 13, 2019)

I remember my store selling Nest thermostats several years ago, I'd bet they still do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> I remember my store selling Nest thermostats several years ago, I'd bet they still do.


In home improvement & electronics


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2019)

A story told in Post-It (from reddit)


----------



## happygoth (Oct 17, 2019)

LOL just saw that a few minutes ago. I agree with the poster who said we really should not be selling these. There's obviously some kind of quality control problem going on here.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 17, 2019)

CHANGE OUT YOUR POG HEADERS.


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 17, 2019)

TTOG: If you were a manager at Target for 10 years, you would know our policies about giftcards. We won’t honor it because it’s false advertising, it’s because you don’t know how to read.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 20, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> TTOG: If you were a manager at Target for 10 years, you would know our policies about giftcards. We won’t honor it because it’s false advertising, it’s because you don’t know how to read.


Honestly these kinds of people piss me off. I had a guest that was a former TM (posted about them a few pages back) that wanted the additional 5% but of course didn't have a smartphone  (🙄) and she absolutely flipped and asked me why I was "punishing" her because she didn't have a phone and wouldn't just give it to her. She then pulled the "I'm a former TM, I worked at Target for 12 years..."

Yeah OK great, but I'm still not giving you the extra 5.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Oct 20, 2019)

I was off the clock, on my way home, in a car trying to leave the parking lot.
You were on your phone, in the middle of road, next to but not on the curb in front of the entrance to the Target store.
You were checking your phone, in the middle of the road next to but not on the curb in front of the entrance to the Target store.
Traffic came to a stop for you, and you seemed to feel justifed in giving it the stink face when you finally did move, child in tow.
😳


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 20, 2019)

TTOG: I have worked for Target for 8 years. This is the "best" question a guest has ever asked. Does Target sell Halloween costumes? I could barely reply, lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: I have worked for Target for 8 years. This is the "best" question a guest has ever asked. Does Target sell Halloween costumes? I could barely reply, lol.


I have you beat. A guest one time asked me “does target sell food?”.
(They did not mean prepackaged meals or produce. They meant like non perishable stuff)


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 20, 2019)

How 'bout this one!  Several years ago before Christmas while in market doing the P Fresh push some 60 year old male piece of trash was looking for that summer sausage stuff we had on the Christmas endcaps.  You know the product, sausages, other edible gift type of things.  We were sold out, I walked him over to another end cap, yup, all gone.  I mentioned that we get trucks for food 3 x per week and will likely have it on the next delivery and that he can call and ask or get there when the store opens.  He got all fired up and called my P Fresh folks assholes.  AP boys got rid of him really fast.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm waiting for Halloween night when the annual flock of Karens are standing all around the Halloween aisles loudly proclaiming "Is this ALL you have?!"


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 20, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I'm waiting for Halloween night when the annual flock of Karens are standing all around the Halloween aisles loudly proclaiming "Is this ALL you have?!"



No reason to wait. They're already doing it. We're getting it from guests in store and from guests calling in/going to the desk about OPU INFs. It's ugly. We're a very strict in following corporate's direction of no audits by TMs store _normally_. But, our OPU volume doubled this weekend from last and there's tons of stuff the website says we have that the DC never sent us (happens every season). SD gave me blanket permission to audit out anything in seasonal I think should be because "No, Karen, we don't have the fucking teal pumpkin baskets and never have. No one in this store has even seen one of them in person. And, we also don't have that one type of ghoul prop that you want. We have plenty of every other size of ghoul, but you keep ordering the one size we don't have. Order a different fucking size!"

Been a fun weekend is all I'm saying. The next week and a half should be banging.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 22, 2019)

TTOG: I've seen a lot of strange things, but I've *never* seen a guest lick their chip card until you did just that tonight.😫🤢


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 22, 2019)

Guest credit card terminal shenanigans I hate:

"Do you want to sign up for Target Cir--" ("fuck off!!" or other unfriendly equivalent) "Okay just press no thanks on the screen." (taps on it) ... 2.3 second delay for prompt to disappear ... STARTS TAPPING HARDER!!! GRABS STYLUS AND STABS SCREEN VIOLENTLY!!!!!! KEEPS PUSHING DOWN ON NO THANKS BUTTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"Your total is $XXX.YY" (inserts chip) [quack-quack-quack fuck your card sounds] (slides mag stripe) [quack-quack-quack fuck you sounds and "no, idiot, insert the chip again" instruction] "Sir, you gotta let the chip fail three t--" (ignores you, slides again) [more quack-quack-quack sounds] ("why isn't it working??? Can you slide it over there with you?") "ma'am if you would please, follow the on screen instructions..."
(grabs stylus off holder for no fucking reason where it's lying down and not stuck in like a pen in an ink jar since the stylus only really gets used during RedCard applications for the signature and literally never else since we don't require signature on credit cards) ... (realizes stylus is unnecessary) ... (lays it on the check writing platform because fuck you, cashier) or worse in my opinion (sticks it into holder but in the upright ink-jar position) — I will passively aggressively take the stylus and put it back like I had it after a long sigh
(uses stylus TO PRESS DOWN ON THE NUMERIC KEY PAD I guess out of "sanitary" concern???????? but joke is on you because odds are the stylus was in a baby's mouth bc parents insist on sitting their crotchgobblins on my check writing platform!!!!!!!!!) also this has broken some of my styluses so STOP!!!!
"Your total is $XXX.YY" ... (spins pedestal around so I can't see your PIN while also looking at my $13/hr. broke charity case servant face with disdain and disgust but joke is on you bc without your physical card your PIN is literally useless to me bc due to PCI compliance, only your ZIP + CVV code can be used for purchases without the physical card, Karen, so even if you published your PIN online for the world to see, it's useless)
(looks at the accepted forms of payment tiles that look like buttons but aren't buttons, only information telling you the ways you can use this terminal to pay) ... (stupidly tries tapping the tiles and are astounded that no response is being given to your useless tapping) ... "Those aren't buttons." ... ... ... ("Oh.")


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 22, 2019)

my favorite thing is when ppl come up to self checkouts when i have the monitor hood lifted and the “this register temporarily closed” sign on the scanner, then move the sign and get mad at me that stuff aint scanning


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 22, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> [quack-quack-quack fuck you sounds and "no, idiot, insert the chip again" instruction]


Omg this had me laughing out loud


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 22, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> No reason to wait. They're already doing it. We're getting it from guests in store and from guests calling in/going to the desk about OPU INFs. It's ugly. We're a very strict in following corporate's direction of no audits by TMs store _normally_. But, our OPU volume doubled this weekend from last and there's tons of stuff the website says we have that the DC never sent us (happens every season). SD gave me blanket permission to audit out anything in seasonal I think should be because "No, Karen, we don't have the fucking teal pumpkin baskets and never have. No one in this store has even seen one of them in person. And, we also don't have that one type of ghoul prop that you want. We have plenty of every other size of ghoul, but you keep ordering the one size we don't have. Order a different fucking size!"
> 
> Been a fun weekend is all I'm saying. The next week and a half should be banging.


Ever since I started answering calls for seasonal with "Target Seasonal department, we're sold out of the ghoulish garden succulents and won't be receiving any more this year, can I help you find something?", over half of the callers just hang up or say "...oh, nevermind." and hang up.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 22, 2019)

If I had a nickle for every basic white girl losing her shit because we're out of pumpkin spice......


----------



## happygoth (Oct 22, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> Ever since I started answering calls for seasonal with "Target Seasonal department, we're sold out of the ghoulish garden succulents and won't be receiving any more this year, can I help you find something?", over half of the callers just hang up or say "...oh, nevermind." and hang up.


Lol! 

I was really excited when I saw them on the website, but turned out I didn't really like them - kind of cheap-looking IMO. I passed. I did buy the light-up skeleton and orange and black spider, they are pretty cool.


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 23, 2019)

TTOG, I'm sorry the bow tie you saw online says in stock. It says I have 1 on the floor and 0 on hand. Also, no, just because you can place the order online does not mean you will get the item. I cannot magically find it.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 23, 2019)

TTOG:  You are rude, you are mean, you are demanding, you don't listen.  You won't download the Target app or sign up for Circle in any way but you demand to get the discounts even retro-actively.  Just seeing you walk into the store raises my blood pressure.  Other team members have asked AP if you could be banned.  Apparently you are being watched but haven't quite crossed that line.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 25, 2019)

TTOG: If you come up to Guest Service demanding I change the price of a clearly Online Only item to whatever you say "someone [you] talked to and don't remember their name" and then start rattling off things like "in the Price Change app" and "in myWork," as convincing context to get me to do what you want, I'm gonna shut you down.

I asked you if you were a Team Member at another store and you said no. Then you have even less business than you had before walking to the counter telling me how to operate my register or my myDevice. I don't take instructions from anyone on how to run my transactions.

I told you I don't discuss operations when you asked me where I can change the price and you asked for the manager. Lmao okay that's cool because I was gonna call them or AP anyway because you are seriously suspicious.

ETL told you the same thing (TTOETL, thanks for backing me up) and you left mad. Lol! Bye Felicia.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 26, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I'm waiting for Halloween night when the annual flock of Karens are standing all around the Halloween aisles loudly proclaiming "Is this ALL you have?!"


It takes all the energy in my  body to not tell them “where have you been the last 8 weeks?”


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 27, 2019)

Same with BTS. And the week before Christmas (for Christmas trees).


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 27, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Same with BTS. And the week before Christmas (for Christmas trees).


*On December 20th* 

"I saw this 8 foot pre-lit tree on your website, what do you mean you're sold out?"


----------



## CassRoslyn (Oct 27, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> *On December 20th*
> 
> "I saw this 8 foot pre-lit tree on your website, what do you mean you're sold out?"



I had people on Christmas eve last year looking for gingerbread houses...the last minute shoppers know no bounds lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh, god send them to my store. We had pretty much all of seasonal flexed with those m'fers. We got soooo many.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 27, 2019)

_TTOG: no, I don’t know where the Zombie Chia Pet is located, or even if Target carries it. 1) I work for CVS 2) Why would you think the PHARMACY has them or that they’re located NEAR the pharmacy?!?!?!_


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 27, 2019)

And then the same guest will ask a TM a question about drugs.

I can tell you more than you ever wanted to know about merchandising it, Karen.  Ready?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 27, 2019)

3LetterDevil said:


> _TTOG: no, I don’t know where the Zombie Chia Pet is located, or even if Target carries it. 1) I work for CVS 2) Why would you think the PHARMACY has them or that they’re located NEAR the pharmacy?!?!?!_


All we carry is Chewbacca, Unicorn, and a Groot Chia Pet. No zombies.


----------



## band_rules16 (Oct 28, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> *On December 20th*
> 
> "I saw this 8 foot pre-lit tree on your website, what do you mean you're sold out?"



The day before Easter this year...

"Where did all of your baskets go?"

"What, this is it for candy?" 

"Why don't you have egg dying kits in stock?" 

"WHY AREN'T YOU OPEN TOMORROW?"


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 29, 2019)

To that one guest: Are you trying to draw attention to yourself? No need to curse out AP (in a very loud manner may I add) when they asked to check your receipt. As far as I know, that's been standard operating procedure at most retail stores (Walmart, Costco etc.). Now I don't have the complete context since I was with a back-up cashier, but I really can't believe that AP did anything out of line to you to cause your reaction.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 29, 2019)

I really don’t understand why people take it soooooo personal and offensive when asked to show their receipt. If you’re mad that you’re being “””accused””” of something, then prove that person wrong and show them your receipt! Otherwise you’re just making yourself look more guilty!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I really don’t understand why people take it soooooo personal and offensive when asked to show their receipt. If you’re mad that you’re being “””accused””” of something, then prove that person wrong and show them your receipt! Otherwise you’re just making yourself look more guilty!


This and also when they ask to see receipt no ones  accusing anyone of anything so idk what the big deal is*

*unless you’re only asking people based their physical appearance/characteristics, of course


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I really don’t understand why people take it soooooo personal and offensive when asked to show their receipt. If you’re mad that you’re being “””accused””” of something, then prove that person wrong and show them your receipt! Otherwise you’re just making yourself look more guilty!





Amanda Cantwell said:


> This and also when they ask to see receipt no ones  accusing anyone of anything so idk what the big deal is*
> 
> *unless you’re only asking people based their physical appearance/characteristics, of course


Yep, completely agree. I think the ETL-AP eventually had to step in and calm the guest down. AP's just doing their jobs trying to stop shortage and other scams, if you paid for everything, just show them your receipt and you can go on with your day.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 29, 2019)

90% chance the guest was an ass, a thief, or both.

10% chance of it being similar to a WalMart I heard of, where they were trying for bag checking everyone, but a black woman walking separate from her white husband noticed she was bag checked when she had cheap items and he was not despite having an expensive item sticking out of the bag.  Racial profiling?  Who knows, but it did look suspect.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> 90% chance the guest was an ass, a thief, or both.
> 
> 10% chance of it being similar to a WalMart I heard of, where they were trying for bag checking everyone, but a black woman walking separate from her white husband noticed she was bag checked when she had cheap items and he was not despite having an expensive item sticking out of the bag.  Racial profiling?  Who knows, but it did look suspect.


Yes, that is a slippery slope. You better be asking EVERY guest, asking every guest with expensive items like electronics, or be 100% sure a guest stole something before you ask for a receipt, otherwise it looks very bad.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 31, 2019)

What would happen if you checked out a bag of stuff at SCO, stuffed all items in your nice red reusable  Target shopping bag .  Nothing high dollar, who would know anyway? and you of course paid for everything, and took the receipt.  You're exiting the store and a starchy looking young buck AP guy abruptly says "can I see your receipt please?"  (odds are he won't say MAY).  You look the young buck square in the eye and say NO and keep walking.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 31, 2019)

My guess is they'd seriously think about trespassing you, if they are pretty sure you stole but do not have proof.  If they do have proof, they would do a citizens arrest or whatever the Target term is until the police come.  If it was routine, they'd mentally grumble about it but move on to the next guest.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 31, 2019)

Could have some fun with that situation.  Just go with the AP turkeys, let them get all huffed up and simply wait for the police to come.  Cops come, you open your nice red Target shopping bag and show them your shaving cream, a bag of M&M's and your container of Market Pantry French Vanilla ice cream then pull the receipt out of your pocket!  "OK asshole, what's your next move?"  Ask to see the store manager then say, quietly, "false arrest, lawsuit."


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 31, 2019)

Going back to the first response, I said I paid for everything.  "If they do have proof"?  re-read the original post please.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2019)

TTOG: I know you’re mad Halloween candy isn’t marked down yet, but it’s literally Halloween today. A bunch of people are still buying it and have no reason to buy it after today. Why would we mark it down when there’s still demand for it?


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 31, 2019)

I stopped by (the other) Target in town today looking for marked down Halloween candy, not yet!  I bought a jar of olives and some hot dog buns instead.  I can wait.  I don't really need it anyway.  Do you see this at your store:  Karen parking her huge Infinity SUV (white, of course) in the handicapped space?  Peppy little Karen with the tan Titleist golf cap on, bleached pony tail hanging out, $300 jogging suit, make up, the works!  Our local police ticket them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2019)

I mean I understand trying to find marked down candy before Halloween, what’s the worst that can happen? But this lady was like almost angry, and she was taking it out on me. It makes sense to keep it full price the day of Halloween, a lot of people buy bags last second, including me sometimes.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 1, 2019)

I won't identify my state but my area staggers trick or treat nights.  Ridiculous but that's how they do it.  One town is the 28th, one the 29th etc etc.  I went looking on the 30th!  That's ok, I'm trying to lose a few lbs anyway.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 1, 2019)

My store marked it down on Halloween.  However, the majority of cities had Trick or Treat last weekend.  Good thing because it was cold and pouring rain.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2019)

At least you didn't get snow, lol.


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 1, 2019)

Yetive said:


> At least you didn't get snow, lol.



I trick or treated in the Halloween Blizzard of 1991.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2019)

Made out like a bandit too, I would guess.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 2, 2019)

band_rules16 said:


> I trick or treated in the Halloween Blizzard of 1991.



Me, too. It was my last year ToTing, in fact. It was kind of awesome, as nobody else was out so we made bank.


----------



## band_rules16 (Nov 2, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Me, too. It was my last year ToTing, in fact. It was kind of awesome, as nobody else was out so we made bank.



NICE! We only really made it to three or four houses. My sister is in a wheelchair and my dad got tired of pushing her through the snow while also trying to keep track of my brother who was 3 at the time. 😂 I was more upset that our jack o'lantern windsock blew away, but I was six. (We found it in the yard later after the snow melted. Whew!)


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2019)

...


band_rules16 said:


> I trick or treated in the Halloween Blizzard of 1991.


Nothing stopped us when we were kids, not rain, snow, or freezing cold!


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 2, 2019)

Yep. All through my childhood we had two costumes a year. One for the school parade and one that would fit over a snowsuit for actual trick or treating. That second one tended to be something really simple like a cape and mask where size didn't matter and we could get several years' use out of it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2019)

happygoth said:


> ...
> 
> Nothing stopped us when we were kids, not rain, snow, or freezing cold!


Yup.  Just like the mailman.


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 10, 2019)

TTOG: You returned 99 of those $.79 plastic cups at the store instead of mailing them back because you got the wrong color. I hate you.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 10, 2019)

TTOG: You can’t open the electric razors and turn them on! You’re lucky I don’t charge you for them. Gross.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 11, 2019)

To that one guest: I'm glad my SETL denied your claim that the toilet paper you were buying was $6.99 and not the $12.99 like it was ringing up. When he offered to go back to the sales-floor to check the sign, you backed down and made an excuse that you had to go get more money from your husband or something like that. It was kind of funny to watch you not get your way after you've done that so many times already. You're part of the reason I'm glad that I'm mostly scheduled for self-checkout nowadays. Please go shop somewhere else and annoy another store's employees.


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Nov 11, 2019)

TTOG: You can't remove a pair of glasses from the packaging, wear them, and then hand me them at the end of your order because you were "just borrowing them". And please, don't put the entire store in your cart and then tell me you don't want half of it by throwing it all on my belt. :')


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 11, 2019)

I'll clean the inside of the compactor with a toothbrush before dealing with asshole customers like the above.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 12, 2019)

TTOG: You told me I have the best looking shoe dept. in a Target you have ever seen. Thank You I know I do, I've seen most of them. Leadership has my back.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2019)

TTOG: You always have the habit of ordering 'just a plain latte' until you've tendered your card & finished your transaction.
Then it's "Oh, can you add Pumpkin Spice to that?" or "Did I say almond milk?"
Which is why I don't hit total until the drink is in the queue. 
And I've taught my newbies the same thing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 12, 2019)

hicanihelpyou said:


> TTOG: You can't remove a pair of glasses from the packaging, wear them, and then hand me them at the end of your order because you were "just borrowing them". And please, don't put the entire store in your cart and then tell me you don't want half of it by throwing it all on my belt. :')


Omg, I found so many empty packages of reading glasses the other day. I hate when people do that.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 14, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Omg, I found so many empty packages of reading glasses the other day. I hate when people do that.


Empty with glasses nearby? Or theft?


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Empty with glasses nearby? Or theft?


May have been a combination of people trying them on and theft. I found glasses out of their packaging, but found other packages with their glasses missing. Had to damage a bunch out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 14, 2019)

Reading glasses were high theft items at my store.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 14, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> May have been a combination of people trying them on and theft. I found glasses out of their packaging, but found other packages with their glasses missing. Had to damage a bunch out.


Packaging without glasses should be treated as theft, not damage.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Packaging without glasses should be treated as theft, not damage.


Yeah I used the Empty Packages app, I just throw the phrase “damage out” very loosely lol


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 15, 2019)

To that one (seasonal) Team Member: My salvage bin is not for you to throw all your processed salvaged out clothing into.  That bin was empty and my salvaged box all boxed up and ready to go back, and you filled it to overflowing.  I had to get another box just for that.  Take it back to Receiving and box it up yourself.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 15, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> To that one (seasonal) Team Member: My salvage bin is not for you to throw all your processed salvaged out clothing into.  That bin was empty and my salvaged box all boxed up and ready to go back, and you filled it to overflowing.  I had to get another box just for that.  Take it back to Receiving and box it up yourself.



Yeah, that's not happening.

Sincerely,
The Style Team


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 15, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> To that one (seasonal) Team Member: My salvage bin is not for you to throw all your processed salvaged out clothing into.  That bin was empty and my salvaged box all boxed up and ready to go back, and you filled it to overflowing.  I had to get another box just for that.  Take it back to Receiving and box it up yourself.


That would happen to me with non-season style TM's and it would piss me off. I know I would receive a conversation the next morning if the morning GStm's came into a fill box at GS.  Of course, they would do it right before closing. I then showed them where the empty boxes were located and told them to do it themselves.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 15, 2019)

Try to have a little empathy.  Style is having to do all floor stuff with too little time so setting aside time to deal with the torn or stained clothes, partial sets, torn underwear and socks packages, suspicious loose panties left near the fitting rooms, returns from GS and out of the fitting room that clearly had a tag switch, and those single shoes before doing the floor tasks just isn't going to happen.  The only real way to have time to work on it is see if you can get the closing tasks done before close and claim those few extra minutes for the salvage tasks.  And if you leave it at the fitting room to be taken up in the morning, half the stuff will sit there until your next shift (which could be days) and the other half will be put back on the floor by brain dead morning Style TMs.  So damned if you do, damned if you don't.  Leave it, it will be put back on the floor even if it's not Target brand or clearly half a set or it will be buried under new unworked salvage items.  Bring it up, GS hates your guts.


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 16, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Yeah, that's not happening.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Style Team


Haha


----------



## blodia (Nov 16, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Yeah, that's not happening.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Style Team



I always leave these threads with a sense of relief that the rest of the style team at my store isn't useless.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 16, 2019)

blodia said:


> I always leave these threads with a sense of relief that the rest of the style team at my store isn't useless.


And I'm relieved that my Guest Services team has no problem helping us with salvage.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Nov 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Try to have a little empathy.  Style is having to do all floor stuff with too little time so setting aside time to deal with the torn or stained clothes, partial sets, torn underwear and socks packages, suspicious loose panties left near the fitting rooms, returns from GS and out of the fitting room that clearly had a tag switch, and those single shoes before doing the floor tasks just isn't going to happen.  The only real way to have time to work on it is see if you can get the closing tasks done before close and claim those few extra minutes for the salvage tasks.  And if you leave it at the fitting room to be taken up in the morning, half the stuff will sit there until your next shift (which could be days) and the other half will be put back on the floor by brain dead morning Style TMs.  So damned if you do, damned if you don't.  Leave it, it will be put back on the floor even if it's not Target brand or clearly half a set or it will be buried under new unworked salvage items.  Bring it up, GS hates your guts.



I get this, but at our store all those items that need defected out or repackaged come up to GS for us to do.  Ripped open packages of underwear/shirts/socks, loose underwear/socks/shirts out of its package, clothes with coffee/deodorant/mysterious stains, missing shoes, clothes with missing tags, etc.

EDIT: I just realized I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Grable69 (Nov 16, 2019)

I run the front and I don’t mind helping out with style defectives or any other department for that matter. But I do expect whoever brings The defectives up to communicate with my team. We also have days where we’re so busy we don’t have time. Last Saturday a team member in seasonal brought up a three tier full of defective and random re-shop and parked it behind gas service. So yeah I was really mad. No communications and we were slammed and nobody even bothered to ask. I found out who it was and talked to their team lead. The front end is not responsible for all defectives I just need communication and respect for my teams time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 17, 2019)

happygoth said:


> And I'm relieved that my Guest Services team has no problem helping us with salvage.


If I'm not busy, I'm always happy to _help_. I've never happy to do your salvages for you.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 17, 2019)

We have a Damages bin up at Guest Services, they are expected to salvage out damages for the whole store. They also have no issue with departments putting stuff that is already salvage (zero price) in their salvage boxes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 17, 2019)

happygoth said:


> We have a Damages bin up at Guest Services, they are expected to salvage out damages for the whole store. They also have no issue with departments putting stuff that is already salvage (zero price) in their salvage boxes.


If anything is defected out already I have no issue with them throwing it in our box. If by damages you mean like stuff found around the store that’s damaged/defective, I’m ok doing it if it’s like one or two things but if you come up with a cart load of stuff *cough ETLs* I’m not gonna be happy lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 21, 2019)

Not target related, but,

TTOG at Costco: Thank you for giving me tissues as I was dealing with an unfortunate nosebleed. That was very kind of you. Hope you get some good karma today.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 22, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Not target related, but,
> 
> TTOG at Costco: Thank you for giving me tissues as I was dealing with an unfortunate nosebleed. That was very kind of you. Hope you get some good karma today.


I once cut myself at the lane with the bag holders and flashed my light to ask for a Band-Aid and the guest had a mini first aid kit in her purse and gave me one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 22, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> I once cut myself at the lane with the bag holders and flashed my light to ask for a Band-Aid and the guest had a mini first aid kit in her purse and gave me one.


That’s iconic


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 23, 2019)

TTOLadyWaitingForABus: Just as I was walking out to the lot. If you have a cart, put it back inside before you board. You were like, a foot away from the door. Do it yourself. Pointing frantically and aimlessly at your cart hoping someone sees you is the stupidest thing you can do. 

On top of that, as I was getting in my car I heard you say. "Well, I hate to leave the cart here, but he didn't see me." As you left it in the middle of the lot and got on your bus.

For god sake, Gen X always bitches about millennials being awful, but they're just ad awful as the people they complain about. 🙄


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 24, 2019)

TTOG:  A turkey that size isn't going to thaw by Thanksgiving anyways, so hold the snark.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 27, 2019)

TTOG: Yes, spraying a can of Axe all over the place and throwing a plastic ornament around deservedly earned you the privilege of getting kicked out of the store. Warn your friends!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanksgiving & Black Friday have passed and no TTOG stories? I'm impressed.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 1, 2019)

Probably still shell shocked.


----------



## FriedTL (Dec 1, 2019)

My stores guests were pretty cool about everything. Honestly, fewer complaints than on a random weekday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

Shorter lines, this year.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 1, 2019)

TTOBitchyLadyWithTheChicken: Patience is a virtue that you clearly don't have. Why did you even come to SCO if you didn't want to ring your assload of chicken yourself? You had trouble getting one of the packs to scan. I came over and tried to assist you, but you basically said "F**k this, I'm not wasting my time here."

🙄🙄🙄

Well, good, because I don't want to help you if you're going to be that way.

Some people.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2019)

TTOG: You came up to the counter stating that you had a mobile order.
Me: I'm sorry, ma'am. We don't have mobile ordering.
You: Uh, yeah you do. I paid for it & everything.
Me: No ma'am, we have no way of taking a mobile order.
You: Yes, you DO! I ordered it from THIS STORE! See?!
*shows me the mobile order app with our location*
Me: Yes, ma'am, but it also says "mobile not available - choose another location"
You: But I PAID already! Just give me my drink!
Me: Actually, you haven't paid because you didn't choose a location. We CAN make you your drink but you WILL need to pay.
You: NO! I ALREADY PAID & I'm NOT paying again!
Me: I'm sorry, we don't have mobile but we can make your drink.
You: You're NOT getting it, you idiot!

And neither did you, moron.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 4, 2019)

TTOG: look, you complained about the cart attendant taking too long to come over and help load your two 40-pounds of cat litter in the car. Guess who’s the closest person to you who can do that? Oh right. 

Me.

Yeah, these cat litters in total almost weigh the same as me, but I can lift (bro). This 4’10” little guy can put your heavy shit in the back, so stop back pedaling and questioning why they would have me the do carry-out. Spare me the pity lady and let’s just get it done already


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 8, 2019)

TTOG: The store closes at midnight, asshole. Midnight. Why were you roaming and using the restroom on the second level when we closed it at 11:45 PM? Operator even announced the store would be closing all the way until it is midnight.

Thanks to your inconsiderate gesture, you were the last guest I rang up past midnight. You even had the audacity to go and grab something from the shelf without telling me. I didn’t clock out until 12:30 AM. 

Had my coworker not taken me home, I would have either taken the bus or worse walk home


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 8, 2019)

TTOG: You came thru with your monster of a dog (you said it was a Pyrenees) knocking chairs over in my cafe.
When someone pointed out his vest you said he was your 'emotional support animal' & they asked about what kind of training it entailed.
You said all you had to do was send off for a 'certificate' & a vest without doing any training while your hairy beast kept banging into fixtures & knocking things over.
Meanwhile, you kept staring at the barista preparing your drink & kept making changes until we were quite glad to see you go. 
You are the definitions of 'high maintenance', a bad example of service animals & a general pain in the ass.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 9, 2019)

The other day a homeless man came in with his dog to buy a large icee and when I was ringing him up he turned around to the table behind him and sat his dog on it so his hands could be free to search through his backpack for his money 🥴 I’m like ok first of all dogs aren’t even allowed in here, your dog also lives outside so it’s probably dirtier than most dogs, you then placed it on a table where people eat, and then I stood there and watched him dig around his backpack for I kid you not at least 5 minutes only to finally hand me a gift card that didn’t have any money on it. He then argued with me saying that there should be $50 on that gift card and then pretended to dig around in his backpack some more until I put his large cup back, gave him a small cup and said dude just have the icee. I know that was his goal all along to not pay for it and I really didn’t want to give it to him but the line was starting to build and I didn’t want to make a scene over two dollars and some change.  But you’re not gonna finesse a large out of me sir!


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 9, 2019)

ttog in another store, no, having my car keys on my belt loop does not mean I work here. I don't understand that logic.


----------



## tholmes (Dec 9, 2019)

hufflepuff said:


> ttog in another store, no, having my car keys on my belt loop does not mean I work here. I don't understand that logic.


I can kind of understand the logic since it's a pretty good tell for when someone is a TL/ETL at the stores I've worked at. Never had a guest make that jump in logic, but I've definitely used it to spot leadership when working outside my home store.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 9, 2019)

tholmes said:


> I can kind of understand the logic since it's a pretty good tell for when someone is a TL/ETL at the stores I've worked at. Never had a guest make that jump in logic, but I've definitely used it to spot leadership when working outside my home store.



Fair point, I guess I can see that. But it wasn't even like bulky sets of store keys.. it was just my car keys. While shopping in a grey Mickey Mouse hoodie. Lol.


----------



## NKG (Dec 14, 2019)

Dear Bathroom Karen,

Yes, I'm taking a shit. Yes- it does smell. Not everyone poops like flowers. I get that I probably change my diet but nevertheless I do have IBS. Sorry 🤷‍♀️ Don't like smelly bathrooms then use the family restroom.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 14, 2019)

NKG said:


> Dear Bathroom Karen,
> 
> Yes, I'm taking a shit. Yes- it does smell. Not everyone poops like flowers. I get that I probably change my diet but nevertheless I do have IBS. Sorry 🤷‍♀️ Don't like smelly bathrooms then use the family restroom.


OMG - I hate pooping in a public bathroom mostly for this reason. Plus, one time I did a courtesy flush halfway thru (to minimize the smell) and the damn toilet water sprayed all over my rear. I was scarred. 😆


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah this is why I try to take care of that business at home whenever I can. But you never know when it’ll strike.


----------



## NKG (Dec 14, 2019)

With IBS there is no waiting


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 14, 2019)

Try Poopouri for smell, making a nest of toilet paper of the water for sound. That's if you care. I'm always horribly embarrassed with my own defecation in a public restroom.


----------



## NKG (Dec 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Try Poopouri for smell, making a nest of toilet paper of the water for sound. That's if you care. I'm always horribly embarrassed with my own defecation in a public restroom.



That be cool if I was one of those targets with an tm restroom


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2019)

To those two guests: You're two of my favorite guests for a reason & it's always great when I see you in my line because no matter how shitty the guests in front of you are, you'll always leave me with a smile.
You went above & beyond today with your sweet gift & it just reinforces how much you two mean to me.
Thanks for adding some sunshine to my day


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 14, 2019)

I just wanted to thank all the guests in my line today.  It was very busy but everyone was very pleasant.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 15, 2019)

TTOG: Yes, the Tracfone card you attempted to buy is considered a prepaid card and no, it's not eligible for any discounts or coupons; it says as much on the back of the coupon. No, I can't and won't give you a discount on the card because you think you deserve it, that's not how it works. Please learn to read the fine print. I'm only doing my job and following the rules. 🙄.

It's going to be a fun next 10 days. People suck.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 15, 2019)

TTOG: Yes, it sucks when the website says we have something we don't have. The SETL can't do a fucking thing about it, so how about stop yelling at her about it?
TTOG's daughter: I'm sorry your dad is such an asshole. I'd say he's setting a bad example, but your cross-armed, eyes-on-floor-in-embarrassment pose clearly showed you know he's being an asshole, and I'm sorry you had to feel humiliated in public because your dad is an asshole. I hope he's less of an asshole at home.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 15, 2019)

To that group of kids that were horsing around on the not 1, not 2, but 3 Caroline’s carts: I feel bad for you that this is the best way you can spend your Sunday night. When I was your age, I would see a movie, have friends over to play video games, and play sports outside. And thanks for making it obvious you guys weren’t actually disabled, it made my job easier to kick you out.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Dec 15, 2019)

NKG said:


> That be cool if I was one of those targets with an tm restroom


That's why I always loved our single stall bathroom in the back


----------



## Antennae (Dec 17, 2019)

Yo lady, fuck you for getting mad we won't be open on Christmas.

And also a fuck you to those Shipt people who want you to point out where everything is for their orders. I already have a ton of OPUs to pull, can't also do your paid job for you at the same time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2019)

TTOG: You don’t have to apologize for asking me to get something from the back, it’s my job! Always happy to help. Hope your daughter enjoys her Our Generation Bowling Alley, and Merry Christmas


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 19, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: You don’t have to apologize for asking me to get something from the back, it’s my job! Always happy to help.


Omg I wished you worked at my store lol... if you want a GSTM to love you, respond to “can you get something from the back” calls


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 19, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Omg I wished you worked at my store lol... if you want a GSTM to love you, respond to “can you get something from the back” calls


I actually kinda enjoy it, lol. It’s also a little break from the craziness on the floor


----------



## Yetive (Dec 19, 2019)

Who wouldn't enjoy a doll bowling alley?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Dec 19, 2019)

Are the dolls used as pins?  'Cause that would be satisfying.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2019)

If they all looked like my leadership, THAT would be satisfying....


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't mind getting stuff from the back, as long as it's not up high and heavy. If I have to get the Wave, well, I hope you have nothing going on in the next day or so, 'cause you'd probably be able to get it faster online.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 23, 2019)

"The other Kohls didn't have it"

I... what? You're in Target.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Dec 23, 2019)

Speaking of Kohls, anyone else having guests bringing things they purchased on Amazon and trying to return it to Target?  We had one today and it threw me for such a loop because we're not Kohls and we don't accept Amazon returns and sorry ma'am but you'll have to go to Kohls down the street to do that...


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 24, 2019)

Antennae said:


> Yo lady, fuck you for getting mad we won't be open on Christmas.
> 
> And also a fuck you to those Shipt people who want you to point out where everything is for their orders. I already have a ton of OPUs to pull, can't also do your paid job for you at the same time.


Those Shipt people are the worst. Like, you’re getting paid by Shipt to shop. I get if you need help finding one or two things, but I will not shop for you.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 24, 2019)

TTOG: You need to breathe and calm down. I get it. It's Christmas Eve and tensions are high. Everyone's at their wit's end. But, when you're freaking out because we don't have anymore Dr. Pepper Jelly Bellys, it's time to take a step back and reevaluate your life. Yes, I understand from your complete lack of a cart or handbasket that they are the one thing you came into the store to get and the website says we have them. You, however, were harassing a guy who was just walking by on his way to grab some green beans for an online order. I can't make the candy magically appear. I wish I had that skill. My INFs would look a lot better this week if I did. But, alas, I don't. So chill the fuck out.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 24, 2019)

ttog thank you for taking the time from your hectic christmas eve shopping to find a leader so that you could give recognition to the TMs working in toys. I know it meant a lot to them to feel appreciated amidst the chaos.


----------



## GRC (Dec 24, 2019)

MoreForLess said:


> Those Shipt people are the worst. Like, you’re getting paid by Shipt to shop. I get if you need help finding one or two things, but I will not shop for you.


I don't understand it. They get paid to shop, surely they should have a better idea than normal guests of where things are at, yet they often seem worse.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2019)

GRC said:


> I don't understand it. They get paid to shop, surely they should have a better idea than normal guests of where things are at, yet they often seem worse.


And I’m pretty sure they’re given aisle numbers?? Also like maybe it’s just me but I feel like if I shopped in any store on even a semi regular basis I would know where to look for stuff lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 24, 2019)

Like most gig economy workers, presumably they get paid more the more orders they get done, so if they can get our help to find items faster, that's better for them. 

Which, I get, but we have our jobs to do, too, but thankfully we don't deal with that much at our store. Our Shipters are pretty good--they only ask for stuff they genuinely can't find. It's why I dread being stopped by them--they never ask for the easy stuff, they always ask about the stuff that's located in 5 places they've already checked and the system says we have 200 of but god only knows where...


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 24, 2019)

OK, TTOG: Y'all are grown ass adults and it's *super* uncool of you to just leave your cart (full of stuff you don't want) in the middle  of the self-checkout and just walk away like nothing happened. I get that it's Christmas Eve, but that's a really awful excuse. Not only are you making my job more difficult, but you're also making it difficult for other guests, by blocking their exits or the registers.

Please be responsible and put things away (or give them to me if you don't want them) when finished. Makes life so much easier for my co-workers and I.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2019)

Watched a guest that was standing in line lean over and put an entire frozen turkey on top of the soda cooler because he changed his mind. Like who tf impulse grabs an entire turkey and then is like “you know what, never mind” and then decides that that is the best thing to do with it


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 25, 2019)

Dr. Pepper


Amanda Cantwell said:


> And I’m pretty sure they’re given aisle numbers?? Also like maybe it’s just me but I feel like if I shopped in any store on even a semi regular basis I would know where to look for stuff lol


As a Shipt customer, I don't think they are given aisle numbers.  There have been times where they told me something was out of stock because they were looking in a place that logic says it would be, but then I directed them to where it's normally stocked and they found it.  The one that comes to mind is McCormick taco seasoning, the woman said they were out of stock because she was checking near the other taco seasonings, she didn't know it is stocked near the gravy and mashed potato flakes.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 25, 2019)

Partially eaten hot dogs shoved behind the Crest toothpaste.  SBUX cups all over the place.  Empty candy wrappers in the milk cooler.  And my all time personal favorite was a giant poop right in the middle of the floor in the customer rest room.  Mens.  Cool!


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Dr. Pepper
> 
> As a Shipt customer, I don't think they are given aisle numbers.  There have been times where they told me something was out of stock because they were looking in a place that logic says it would be, but then I directed them to where it's normally stocked and they found it.  The one that comes to mind is McCormick taco seasoning, the woman said they were out of stock because she was checking near the other taco seasonings, she didn't know it is stocked near the gravy and mashed potato flakes.


In which case, that’s not a problem to help them find that item. 

However, when they regularly shop at my store and want us to find their entire 20 item order, that’s where I have an issue.


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Dec 26, 2019)

Apparently as soon as Christmas is done the nastiness returns - or it was just guests I had. 

Guest was returning some stuff and the computer told me i could do like $3 in cash and $30 on debit or whatever - so I tell her this. She INSISTS on cash, and I keep telling her that no, the computer won't let me just give you cash. No, I can't override it. Even if I could, I'm not risking my job for you to get all cash. I call my GSA and she proceeds to tell the guest the same thing I did- you can't have cash. "I paid cash" no you did not, you told me and my GSA two minutes ago you paid debit, your receipt in front of me tells me you paid debit. You did not pay cash. So my GSA turns the computer around to show her we can only do the cash and debit.
"Oh, $3 cash and the rest back on my debit is fine, she (me) told me I could only get $3 back for the entire return." No, I literally never said that. "It's okay she didn't explain it to me well enough" yes, I did. I also am standing two feet away. You can talk to me like an adult and not talk down about me to my GSA who, by the way, was on my side. 

Maybe I speak french and I just didn't know I did until today. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2019)

Bien sûr.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 26, 2019)

Karma comes around. That’s what I’ve been telling myself especially after today’s shift.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep, both in store, and on the phone, guests today were worse than the day of Christmas Eve.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 26, 2019)

TliterallyeveryG: YOU CANT RETURN OPEN VIDEO GAMES OR DOWNLOAD CODES. ITS DIGITAL COPYRIGHT LAW.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Dec 26, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> TliterallyeveryG: YOU CANT RETURN OPEN VIDEO GAMES OR DOWNLOAD CODES. ITS DIGITAL COPYRIGHT LAW.


“but little johnny is too young to play this game. it’s too complex and i want him to get something he’ll actually play.” OKAY THEN YOU SHOULDN’T HAVE OPENED IT


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 26, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> “but little johnny is too young to play this game. it’s too complex and i want him to get something he’ll actually play.” OKAY THEN YOU SHOULDN’T HAVE OPENED IT


“I bought it for the wrong gaming system” THEN WHY DID YOU OPEN IT SUSAN


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2019)

"But they didn't like this game! They only played it like, ONCE!"
BUT THEY OPENED IT SO NOW IT'S YOURS, NANCY!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 26, 2019)

Take it up with the DMCA, Carol


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Dec 26, 2019)

with winter brings attempted video game returns, and summer brings attempted air mattress returns

despite apparently common belief, we are not a rental company - Rent-A-Center is down the road.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2019)

Had a guest bring in a flat with a dripping pile of swimming pool with a large 'gash' in it at summer's end.
Had the receipt, just under 90 days, they'd already gone clearance & none were left in the store for exchange so she got a full refund for 'renting' a $400 pool.


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 26, 2019)

TTOG: I understand you found a similar Otterbox on Amazon for ten bucks cheaper. But guess what? If I cannot verify it with the Price Match app and it showed out of stock (ships in 3-5 weeks) on your phone, I cannot price match it. Go ahead and call corporate, Karen.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 30, 2019)

TTOG - I tried my best to not laugh out loud when your adult daughter called you out today while I was watching SCO. It went something like this:
Mom: Excuse me! Can you remove one of these? Someone scanned it twice.
Daughter: It was you mom. You scanned it twice. 
Me (trying my best to just smile pleasantly): Let me fix that for you!


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 7, 2020)

Guests who intentionally avoid checkup lanes with a real Guest Advocate, going straight to SCO, then call me over multiple times with price-match requests (only one of which is an eligible price match), plus one non-Target-brand clothing item with no tag or DCPI attached. Ugggghhhh!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 7, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Guests who intentionally avoid checkup lanes with a real Guest Advocate, going straight to SCO, then call me over multiple times with price-match requests (only one of which is an eligible price match), plus one non-Target-brand clothing item with no tag or DCPI attached. Ugggghhhh!


Suspend and send to GS. that’s what happens at my store


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Suspend and send to GS. that’s what happens at my store


 Frequently that's what I do. Sometimes it's hard to tell right away if we've got a high-maintenance guest at SCO.... and then we need to respond to issues at another SCO register, so it gets to be like a bad tennis match.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 7, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Frequently that's what I do. Sometimes it's hard to tell right away if we've got a high-maintenance guest at SCO.... and then we need to respond to issues at another SCO register, so it gets to be like a bad tennis match.


Sometimes guests will be like that to distract you from their ticket switching friend. Beware and be aware.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 11, 2020)

To that lady who scolded a group of kids for leaving behind a cart full of stuff and leaving the store: thank you for speaking up. We need more people like you who call out the ills of society. Kinda like Larry David does in Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 14, 2020)

TTOG: I was *really really* hoping that when the "Are you ready to pay" bubble appeared on the screen, you would've been able to figure out what the next step in the process would be, but I was wrong. You stood there for ten minutes looking dumbfounded. Then when I came to push pay for you you said: "Why does it do that? What did I do wrong? How do I pay?"

I'm sorry, with some people I just can't. It really isn't that hard...


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 15, 2020)

TTOG:  I understand that you are disabled and have an EBT card and your magnetic strip on your card may not work.  That doesn't mean that I can't ask you to try it at least once.  Instead you gave me a big attitude about calling a supervisor if I don't know how to do it.  You then proceeded to type in your number without getting out a card at all.  I did go over to the SETL and ask, he kind of rolled his eyes and said for her let her do it.  I guess you have made a big fuss more than once in the past and now feel that you don't have to present your EBT card.  The SETL did come over and nonchalantly say that you really need to call and request a new card.  You gave him an attitude that basically implied -mind your own business.  Don't act like I am trying to discriminate against you.  
That being said I can't find anywhere in Target help section stating that a person must have a physical card present if they are entering their card number in the card reader.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 15, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOG:  I understand that you are disabled and have an EBT card and your magnetic strip on your card may not work.  That doesn't mean that I can't ask you to try it at least once.  Instead you gave me a big attitude about calling a supervisor if I don't know how to do it.  You then proceeded to type in your number without getting out a card at all.  I did go over to the SETL and ask, he kind of rolled his eyes and said for her let her do it.  I guess you have made a big fuss more than once in the past and now feel that you don't have to present your EBT card.  The SETL did come over and nonchalantly say that you really need to call and request a new card.  You gave him an attitude that basically implied -mind your own business.  Don't act like I am trying to discriminate against you.
> That being said I can't find anywhere in Target help section stating that a person must have a physical card present if they are entering their card number in the card reader.


Guests should really not be entering card numbers in, especially if they’re not presenting the physical card, that’s a huge red flag. Next time say “oh we used to be able to do that, but they just updated the system and now we can’t. Swipe please!”
Or, more simply “for fraud prevention purposes, I do need you to attempt to swipe it at least once before keying it in.”


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 16, 2020)

It was fraud, I bet. What's the issue about seeing a card unless you aren't the possessor of the card?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm a little surprised that your SETL was so chill about the situation. Especially if they've made a fuss in the past.


----------



## NKG (Jan 16, 2020)

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄

Kids in the neighborhood like to call my Target and prank call. They aren't even good at it. Today's call-


"I'm looking for something to wear to a wedding?"

You know you reached Grocery right?

"I'm looking for something to wear to a wedding"

Let me get you to softlines so they can help you

:::giggles::::hangs up::::

WTFT?????

We have caller ID.....

We aren't stupid....

Next time I'll just blind transfer your call to McDonald's


----------



## SmallFormatRat (Jan 16, 2020)

TTOG who tried to return 4 gross blankets without a receipt: sorry not sorry that POS decided they were items you can’t return without a receipt, and I absolutely wouldn’t override them. Also sorry not sorry that I refused to put them in bags for you so you “didn’t have to touch them again” and that I wouldn’t validate your parking. Bye.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 17, 2020)

To that group of kids: You’ve been here for 3 hours horsing around, you’ve been asked 5 different times to leave, and we’ve received complaints about you saying racial slurs. You’ll give us no other option than to call the police.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 19, 2020)

Invite 'em to take a ride in the baler.
I'll bring the degreaser


----------



## rd123 (Jan 19, 2020)

I don’t know if anyone ever came across something like this. I guess you would have . Some guests ,mostly ladies , they’ve asked me to give them the cardboard boxes that I keep aside while pushing. Once a lady took almost 6-7 of them and all will give some lame reasons for that. I m not sure if it’s ok to give it to guests even though I let them have it . Is it really ok ?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 19, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I don’t know if anyone ever came across something like this. I guess you would have . Some guests ,mostly ladies , they’ve asked me to give them the cardboard boxes that I keep aside while pushing. Once a lady took almost 6-7 of them and all will give some lame reasons for that. I m not sure if it’s ok to give it to guests even though I let them have it . Is it really ok ?


AFAIK it's fine-- if GS has extras, we'll give them out (but not the ones big enough for salvage boxes!)


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 19, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I don’t know if anyone ever came across something like this. I guess you would have . Some guests ,mostly ladies , they’ve asked me to give them the cardboard boxes that I keep aside while pushing. Once a lady took almost 6-7 of them and all will give some lame reasons for that. I m not sure if it’s ok to give it to guests even though I let them have it . Is it really ok ?


We would have people call and ask for boxes.  Firm rule for my store was no boxes would be given out.  Which led to a very entertaining discussion with a woman on the phone who was demanding to know why she couldn't get some boxes and then demanding to know what we did with our boxes.  A demand I refused to answer since I knew the response would be "but surely you won't miss a few when you do that", and she got so mad when I refused to tell her what we did with our boxes.  (As the LOD that night said after hearing about the call, they are Target property and it's none of her business what Target does with its own property.)

People wanting boxes are usually either packing to move or planning ahead/packing for long term storage.  Another big use is for protecting a large area of floor during something creative and messy.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 19, 2020)

To one half of the couple walking across the parking lot towards the store as I was leaving tonight at five minutes to close (can't hit the five-hour mark!): Thank you for acknowledging that going into a store right before closing is super annoying. I heard her say to her companion "I can't believe we are being those kind of people!" I appreciate the self-awareness, lol.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jan 19, 2020)

TTOG: I swear to God if I see you guys in our store with that fucking drone again I'm calling AP to have you all trespassed out! Not only is the drone a hazard to other people shopping with how low you were flying it the noise it makes it maddening for people with sensory issues like I have. To make matters worse you all destroyed the tables in a section in style and tried to steal two mannequins. The only reason you weren't kicked out was because you were gone before an ETL could take care of the situation.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 20, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Invite 'em to take a ride in the baler.



Nah, the compactor. The baler is much cleaner.



happygoth said:


> "I can't believe we are being those kind of people!"



I hope that means it's a rare event. Everyone ends up being That Asshole at some point in their lives. If they were as fast as possible and apologized to the cashier, then it's all good.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 20, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I don’t know if anyone ever came across something like this. I guess you would have . Some guests ,mostly ladies , they’ve asked me to give them the cardboard boxes that I keep aside while pushing. Once a lady took almost 6-7 of them and all will give some lame reasons for that. I m not sure if it’s ok to give it to guests even though I let them have it . Is it really ok ?


ASANTS
At my store we let them know when we’re taking our next truck and that they are free to stop by and see if there are any of the floor that they can have. Basically just approach whoever is pushing and see if they can have any empties from them. If anyone does call we try and just put it out that someone might be stopping by, that way nobody is caught off guard by a rando asking for boxes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 20, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Nah, the compactor. The baler is much cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that means it's a rare event. Everyone ends up being That Asshole at some point in their lives. If they were as fast as possible and apologized to the cashier, then it's all good.


They may not be That Asshole. I've walked into a large store whose layout I know 15 minute to close with intent to buy one or two items and walk out the door with purchased items 3 minutes before close. It's not the time you walk in, it's the time you walk out and if you made any mess along the way that determines the asshole status.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 25, 2020)

TTOG: Why?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 26, 2020)

Wait, do you work at my store? I put two irons back together just the other day...

Man, people are such assholes. 

My least favorite guest stunt is taking the 15lb weighted blankets out of their flimsy-ass sleeves. And my ETL said today that there's apparently some dumb teen thing going around where they take the blankets out and try to knock themselves out with them. My solution? Spider wrap them. Makes my job easier and if anyone is really dumb enough to try to give themselves a concussion, might as well help facilitate the process.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 26, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Wait, do you work at my store? I put two irons back together just the other day...
> 
> Man, people are such assholes.
> 
> My least favorite guest stunt is taking the 15lb weighted blankets out of their flimsy-ass sleeves. And my ETL said today that there's apparently some dumb teen thing going around where they take the blankets out and try to knock themselves out with them. My solution? Spider wrap them. Makes my job easier and if anyone is really dumb enough to try to give themselves a concussion, might as well help facilitate the process.


I would’ve put the irons together, but they were missing the instructions. Off to CRC they went...


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 27, 2020)

To Most of the Guests: If you can take the shoebox off the shelf, why the fuck can't you put them back!!! After all the years of working shoes this still blows my mind. Were you raised by wolves?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 27, 2020)

Did they at least put them back in?  Or are the shoes just left around, about 3 feet away from the box.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 28, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Did they at least put them back in?  Or are the shoes just left around, about 3 feet away from the box.



I would say 50/50, sometimes in, sometimes out and sometimes 3 aisles away. We won't discuss all the paper and stuffing inside the shoes, lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 28, 2020)

And sometimes one shoe is in and one shoe is 3 aisles away.  If you're lucky.  Salvage if you're not.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2020)

75% of the customers are pigs, not guests, customers.  I see it in a local Target, shopping carts just dumped in the lot even with a corral 50 ft away.  Lazy fucking animals.  I had a pleasant shopping experience in a local Aldi Market this afternoon.  I bought a few small items, went to a register and there was a nice young mother with 3 little girls and 2/3rds of a shopping cart full of groceries.  Kids ranged in age from about 2 yrs old, another one about 3 and one about 5.  The kids were super well behaved.  Mom asked me if I wanted to jump ahead since I had a few items.  I said no thanks, I'm not in a rush and (you) have your hands full!  The cashier was very pleasant and incredibly fast.  Aldi has good fig newtons and nice customers.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jan 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> ASANTS
> At my store we let them know when we’re taking our next truck and that they are free to stop by and see if there are any of the floor that they can have. Basically just approach whoever is pushing and see if they can have any empties from them. If anyone does call we try and just put it out that someone might be stopping by, that way nobody is caught off guard by a rando asking for boxes.





rd123 said:


> I don’t know if anyone ever came across something like this. I guess you would have . Some guests ,mostly ladies , they’ve asked me to give them the cardboard boxes that I keep aside while pushing. Once a lady took almost 6-7 of them and all will give some lame reasons for that. I m not sure if it’s ok to give it to guests even though I let them have it . Is it really ok ?


At my store it was a firm no as well. People would also call and ask for boxes at my store and we’d also have women ask if they can come into the back and look at the boxes and pick some out. Sometimes it would be later in the day and we didn’t have boxes (when we had a 4am unload). But Yeah, that’s a no.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 6, 2020)

I hope that means it's a rare event. Everyone ends up being That Asshole at some point in their lives. If they were as fast as possible and apologized to the cashier, then it's all good.
[/QUOTE]

Everybody loves the people buying a tv 2 minutes before close.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Feb 6, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Everybody loves the people buying a tv 2 minutes before close.



Don't forget about the guest returning a TV 2 minutes before the store closes and it's not the right serial number...


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 7, 2020)

Ooooo thankfully? I've never had that happen... But i did sell a high dollar item combo, he returned it minutes later , then was back buying the same combo minutes later with his merch return buuut the money didn't process onto it... that ended up getting ap and the etls involved... ... super sketchy


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 7, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Ooooo thankfully? I've never had that happen... But i did sell a high dollar item combo, he returned it minutes later , then was back buying the same combo minutes later with his merch return buuut the money didn't process onto it... that ended up getting ap and the etls involved... ... super sketchy


Did the money not process onto it?  Or did the money ("I'm sorry, I don't know why my register is rejecting it, something odd seems to be occurring, let me get a manager, oh don't worry the manager will be here right away, I know you are concerned about time") not process onto it?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 7, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> Ooooo thankfully? I've never had that happen... But i did sell a high dollar item combo, he returned it minutes later , then was back buying the same combo minutes later with his merch return buuut the money didn't process onto it... that ended up getting ap and the etls involved... ... super sketchy


Dude he was trying to use a different merch return than you gave him


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 9, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Dude he was trying to use a different merch return than you gave him


 

Yea,  i immediately was on the radio thankfully with an ear piece "*aps name* can you come back to electronics? The registers actin up" , which turned into Ap actin as my manager callin guest services ranking person. With a guest thats getting angrier... we all decided guest included that since it wss so close to store close in q4, that the guest could return at noon tommrow,  we would have the items on hold , and it would be solved  then.   Ap came back the next afternoon, the money was on the card and the guy bought his items... but after he was outta ear shot , we all agreed that was sketchy  as fuck.  Especially  after my back  story.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 10, 2020)

TTOG: Sorry you came in literally *4 minutes* before the store closed trying to get store credit for high-value items and I said you couldn't get anything for them without the receipt, and you proceeded to curse me out and then, at *30 seconds* before the lights go out, you nicely ask if you can go to your car and get the receipt/card you used because you remember it's in the glove compartment... nah, son, once you hit the exit doors, you don't get to come back in. Take your Kroger cart out of my store with your clearly used and stolen items and see if the opener tomorrow morning will fall for your garbage.


----------



## NKG (Feb 10, 2020)

Spent some time in the cafe this weekend....

And that must be the only place where the crazies shop. 

Guest #1 Helped themselves to the popcorn and cups while I was in the bathroom.  Casually was like " I need to pay for this" Um okay....

Guest #2 Really wanted to talk about hate crimes and drugs for 10 minutes. Then the kicker is she thought the aloe drink (you know the ones with the stickers) was weed 🙄

Guest#3- older gentlemen with his wife was blowing me kisses....got creepy real fast.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 10, 2020)

NKG said:


> Spent some time in the cafe this weekend....
> 
> And that must be the only place where the crazies shop.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right... a special type of person seems to be the kind of people that come to the cafe


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2020)

Yeah, we have the large loud family that comes in, pushes all the tables together to take up half the cafe while sending kids back & forth for small orders, the homeless guys coming in with cups dug out the trash to help themselves to soda before AP runs them off, the two moms with their priggish progeny letting them make 'informed choices' while holding up a line to the door, the guy getting an ice water while complaining about our lack of outlets for his office-in-a-bag, etc.


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 10, 2020)

TTOG: Don't stare at me like that, you strange lady.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 11, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> holding up a line to the door


You mean to tell me your Cafe actually has a line?

Like... there are actual people waiting to buy stuff?

At Food Avenue?


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 11, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> You mean to tell me your Cafe actually has a line?
> 
> Like... there are actual people waiting to buy stuff?
> 
> At Food Avenue?


Ours has a wrapped line for hours straight on the weekends 😣 it’s seriously soooo busy, mostly because of the pizzas/pastas though


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> You mean to tell me your Cafe actually has a line?


Namely Starbucks but yeah, our cafe gets a hella line during lunch.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 11, 2020)

Leo47 said:


> Ours has a wrapped line for hours straight on the weekends 😣 it’s seriously soooo busy, mostly because of the pizzas/pastas though





redeye58 said:


> Namely Starbucks but yeah, our cafe gets a hella line during lunch.


That pretty awesome, tbh. I like the Cafes in Target stores. Sad that some stores get little to no traffic there and Corporate shutters them in favor of bigger Starbucks, Wine/Beer area, or just storage.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2020)

Our Cafe was a money maker back when we offered breakfast.
Had LOTS of regulars from our strip center who came in for biscuits & hash browns but corp decided it wasn't enough.
I think they also considered it competing with our Starbucks counter even tho there was PLENTY of traffic for both.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> while complaining about our lack of outlets for his office-in-a-bag, etc.



we recently closed up all the outlets in our starbucks lobby and its done wonders for the overall guest experience tbh


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 12, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> 75% of the customers are pigs, not guests, customers.  I see it in a local Target, shopping carts just dumped in the lot even with a corral 50 ft away.  Lazy fucking animals.  I had a pleasant shopping experience in a local Aldi Market this afternoon.  I bought a few small items, went to a register and there was a nice young mother with 3 little girls and 2/3rds of a shopping cart full of groceries.  Kids ranged in age from about 2 yrs old, another one about 3 and one about 5.  The kids were super well behaved.  Mom asked me if I wanted to jump ahead since I had a few items.  I said no thanks, I'm not in a rush and (you) have your hands full!  The cashier was very pleasant and incredibly fast.  Aldi has good fig newtons and nice customers.


Aldi has the right idea with shopping carts. You need to put in a quarter to release the shopping cart and you only get the quarter back if you return the cart to the other carts or someone else gives you a quarter for it.  Amazing what people will do for only 25 cents more than they're not willing to do otherwise.  I guess, even if someone is lazy enough to leave the cart in the middle of thr lot, someone else will always be willing enough to use it themselves to earn a quarter.  Stop and think.  If all stores did this with shopping carts, how much time would be saved for their employees to do their own work and not have to fill in for the inadequacies of lazy people.

I might be an asshole myself because sometimes I think about what it would be like to go to Aldi with a roll of quarters and make it rain shopping carts in the parking lot while screaming, "BE FREE!"

Oh well. Bucket List.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Our Cafe was a money maker back when we offered breakfast.
> Had LOTS of regulars from our strip center who came in for biscuits & hash browns but corp decided it wasn't enough.
> I think they also considered it competing with our Starbucks counter even tho there was PLENTY of traffic for both.


Our cafe is dead. I just assumed it's for tms, so they can have a nice lunch without having to bring something in.  It has a Pizza Hut sign. Everytime we go in I want to go over and ask them where the pizza buffet is.... but my wife stops me... every time.  If it wasn't for her, I'd be an even bigger burden on society.  I try to be as useless as possible so everyone else can feel as helpful as possible.  It's a gift.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 12, 2020)

@ManMythMachine 

I don't know which of your two posts was funnier. Thanks SO MUCH for the MUCH-NEEDED laugh!!😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 12, 2020)

Brown bag, save a ton of gelt.  Some of our old TM's bitched they had no pocket cash...well of course if you piss away $$7.00 a day of food avenue garbage.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 12, 2020)

We lost our Pizza Hut a month ago. I am not sad. I've heard some guests that are unhappy, but they aren't so bent up to go to the actual pizza hut that is two miles away.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2020)

We're in a strip center & get a LOT of the employee traffic despite other eateries nearby.
The electronics store guys will clean up on pizzas & wings, the girls at the nail salon will pick up pasta & salads, the retirees will get hotdogs/popcorn/sodas, the moms will grab pizza & Icees for the kiddos, afterschoolers will go for the pretzels, etc.
Starbucks gets the commuters & breakfast crowd.
Both areas do plenty of traffic.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 13, 2020)

TTOG, The stand-up-the-broom challenge is easy and fucking dumb, but if you're going to do it in our broom aisle, can you at least put the brooms away?


----------



## cw42453 (Feb 16, 2020)

to that one guest on Black Friday who acted like me and my fellow team member were servants because we had red and khakis on  don't worry we took our time getting her goddamn ping pong table from the back


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 16, 2020)

cw42453 said:


> to that one guest on Black Friday who acted like me and my fellow team member were servants because we had red and khakis on  don't worry we took our time getting her goddamn ping pong table from the back


You've been saving that for so long and I love it


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 23, 2020)

To that one Guest stealing random quantities of dish soap from bottles... I'm sure you have enough money for the Smartly brand. AP will catch you eventually. Stop while you're ahead.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 23, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> To that one Guest stealing random quantities of dish soap from bottles... I'm sure you have enough money for the Smartly brand. AP will catch you eventually. Stop while you're ahead.
> 
> View attachment 9697


I feel like it’s easier to just swipe the bottle


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 26, 2020)

TTOG: I don't know what possessed you to place an OPU for 143 items late last night, but go fuck yourself. Walking into that shit this morning was a nightmare. Seriously, go fuck yourself. We had to break all the rules about how to put stuff to hold because you ordered so much shit. When you came to pick it up, it took guest services 8 carts to load it all up. Go fuck yourself. No, I really mean it, go fuck yourself. And after you do that, do it again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 26, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: I don't know what possessed you to place an OPU for 143 items late last night, but go fuck yourself. Walking into that shit this morning was a nightmare. Seriously, go fuck yourself. We had to break all the rules about how to put stuff to hold because you ordered so much shit. When you came to pick it up, it took guest services 8 carts to load it all up. Go fuck yourself. No, I really mean it, go fuck yourself. And after you do that, do it again.


Was it a big sale? Maybe for a good cause?


----------



## happygoth (Feb 26, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> TTOG: I don't know what possessed you to place an OPU for 143 items late last night, but go fuck yourself. Walking into that shit this morning was a nightmare. Seriously, go fuck yourself. We had to break all the rules about how to put stuff to hold because you ordered so much shit. When you came to pick it up, it took guest services 8 carts to load it all up. Go fuck yourself. No, I really mean it, go fuck yourself. And after you do that, do it again.


TTOG:Thank you for giving us your business! Tell your friends. 😊


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Was it a big sale? Maybe for a good cause?


Pricing glitch?


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 27, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Was it a big sale? Maybe for a good cause?



Not a big sale. According to our SD TM who processed the order, the guest was just stocking up and plans to do so again in the future. She wants to minimize how often she has to go out and possibly be exposed to the Corona virus so she's ordering everything online. The order was for a bunch of groceries and essentials so her story fits even if it is crazy.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 27, 2020)

If this is just the coronavirus scare (which I still don't understand) and she normally has no problems being out and about around other germs (so no immune issues) I'd be damned tempted to be the jerk that finds someone with a cold and ask them to smear snot all over the exterior packaging.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 27, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Not a big sale. According to our SD TM who processed the order, the guest was just stocking up and plans to do so again in the future. She wants to minimize how often she has to go out and possibly be exposed to the Corona virus so she's ordering everything online. The order was for a bunch of groceries and essentials so her story fits even if it is crazy.


143 items is a big sale to me. Even if everything cost a buck, that's still 143 dollars.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 27, 2020)

happygoth said:


> 143 items is a big sale to me. Even if everything cost a buck, that's still 143 dollars.



I took sale to mean things were on sale. But, even by your meaning, we're not necessarily talking big. Just in terms of raw dollars, you'd rather fulfillment have a one item order for a $143 item than a 143 item order for items that cost a buck. The one item order would take 1 TM a couple of minutes to fulfill. The 143 item order is going to take multiple TMs awhile to fulfill.

As it ended up we had approximately 100 other items that needed to be picked for OPUs by about 9:15 yesterday morning. While that's not an everyday occurence it's routine enough that I could have done it all myself. But, that's kind of a soft ceiling in that, depending exactly what the items are of course, much more than that just isn't possible. That means the store has to find some other way to deal with the one large order. Given that it's February and we have no payroll to speak of so we are already running on a skeleton crew, we can't exactly be thrilled because that means other things simply will not get done. We like lots of OPU units ordered. But, we like them spread out over a long enough period of time that they can be managed by the person assigned to do them. Gigantic orders result in having to divert payroll from other areas. That fucks the store more than the sales dollars help us right now.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 27, 2020)

Does your store call out how many items are in a pick? Our SFS TLs do that, and if they get above 10-15, they'll jump in to help.

I can't imagine hearing "that's a 143 pick" over the walkie. I think, at my store, that might have literally all the TMs on the floor (SFS, grocery, style, GM) picking.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Feb 27, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> I can't imagine hearing "that's a 143 pick" over the walkie. I think, at my store, that might have literally all the TMs on the floor (SFS, grocery, style, GM) picking.


I came off my lunch today to 67 because no one had paid attention to it and nearly died inside. Can't even imagine how my store would handle over 100...not well, to be honest.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 28, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> To that one Guest stealing random quantities of dish soap from bottles... I'm sure you have enough money for the Smartly brand. AP will catch you eventually. Stop while you're ahead.
> 
> View attachment 9697


Oh my.  Someone actually goes to the bother of bringing (or stealing?) another container to pour some dish soap into?  Can't fix stupid.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I feel like it’s easier to just swipe the bottle


Yeah I mean just take the whole thing, at least I don’t have to damage it out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 28, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Not a big sale. According to our SD TM who processed the order, the guest was just stocking up and plans to do so again in the future. She wants to minimize how often she has to go out and possibly be exposed to the Corona virus so she's ordering everything online. The order was for a bunch of groceries and essentials so her story fits even if it is crazy.


So a paranoid weirdo


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 1, 2020)

TTOG: I would've  been happy to make an adjustment for you for a missed gift card...had you said something before you finished the transaction and printed the receipt. But no, you then proceeded to be an asshole about it. Being that I was slammed with crowds plus three other lights and was in no mood to deal with people's BS today, off to the desk you went. 

Some people 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 1, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: I would've  been happy to make an adjustment for you for a missed gift card...had you said something before you finished the transaction and printed the receipt. But no, you then proceeded to be an asshole about it. Being that I was slammed with crowds plus three other lights and was in no mood to deal with people's BS today, off to the desk you went.
> 
> Some people 🙄🙄🙄


Yep, i missed a pricematch cause i was slammed for 2 hours and my brain just forgot,  sorry dude, you were a prick about our store pickup people being behind 6 hours. To guest service with you


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 1, 2020)

TToG 

if i wasnt working when i overheard this i would have 1000000% called u out on ur shitty ass attitude and i hope you felt stupid after being corrected by the sdtm

this lady walks up to sd *fuming* like "once AGAIN i bought something and the price wasnt what it was when i scanned it on the app" 

watched the girl at sd take a second to compose herself and go "u have to tell us you want to price match we cant know that on our own" 

and this lady is like "i scanned them ON UR APP" 

and the tm takes another breath and goes "ok. i can fix that for you. but. you. need. to. ask. to. price. match. on. our. web.site."

so the lady goes into a fit of why should she when the website is the same store

and she had literally thrown the rug she bought on the counter, just to add to her absolutely delightful attitude 

so the tm opens her phone, scans the item
and scans it w the zebra 

and proceeds to show her the price differences

i had to leave at tht point but god damn i wanted to fight that lady


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 3, 2020)

Favorite interaction of the day:

Guest: Excuse me, ma'am?
Me: How can I help?
G: I don't know if you know this, but um, the shelves and aisles are really empty. Are you going to get more product in soon? Because it's really bad.

*My head voice takes a moment to laugh hysterically and then say We can't stock things fast enough before they're off the shelf 5 seconds after it's been put out*

M: Yes, I know it's bad and we are waiting on our truck to get product to us.
G: OK, well, just thought I'd let you know, so you can tell your manager.
M: Yes, I'll let them know. Thank you for shopping at Target (🙄)

Ugh lol. If I had a dollar for every time I heard "Why is there nothing on the shelves? " or something along those lines this weekend, I could retire. 😂


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2020)

I was walking thru the store in my Starbucks cap & apron doing some signing when a lady started to ask me something but stopped with "Oh....you're Starbucks. You wouldn't know."
I said I'm also Target & took her to the aisle she was looking for.
As I was walking past style back to SB another guest started to ask me a question & did the same "Oh....you're SB" before I took her to accessories & located a TM to answer her questions.
I had shown a third guest the items they were looking for before getting back to my counter.
Not all heroes wear capes


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 3, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I was walking thru the store in my Starbucks cap & apron doing some signing when a lady started to ask me something but stopped with "Oh....you're Starbucks. You wouldn't know."
> I said I'm also Target & took her to the aisle she was looking for.
> As I was walking past style back to SB another guest started to ask me a question & did the same "Oh....you're SB" before I took her to accessories & located a TM to answer her questions.
> I had shown a third guest the items they were looking for before getting back to my counter.
> Not all heroes wear capes


Ok so that’s the secret everyone. Wear SB clothes and no one will bother you


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ok so that’s the secret everyone. Wear SB clothes and no one will bother you


Not even true because people walk up to the counter all the time and ask me what aisle stuff is in 😔


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2020)

To that Myopic self-centered bitch:
You ordered a misto & asked if we took the SB app; I said yes & you had me scan it.
AFTER the fact, you mention that you wanted to use your rewards so I had to refund your money & set it to scan for rewards. You blathered about how SB ALWAYS knows to scan for rewards until I reminded you that we are a FRANCHISE & run two different operating systems (SB & Target) so you have to TELL us that you wish to use rewards. We're not fucking mind readers (not that there's much material there).
You then complained about being charged 150 stars, that mistos are 'only' 50 stars so I had to tell you that - once again - we are a FRANCHISE & reward redemption is a flat 150 stars, that only company stores have the various levels of point redemption.
You decided to change your drink to something 'fancier' because you weren't 'wasting' 150 stars on something 'plain' so I had to dump the drink I'd JUST made & take a new order for a large latte with some kind of syrup. You had me name off all my syrups while I had a line to the door & my coworker was at lunch.
I finally handed your drink off, you sipped it & sniffed that it was 'okay'.
Hope you like decaf, bitch


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow that’s rude. I do understand the confusion about the stars though, as it really shouldn’t be like that, but obviously it’s not up to us in the store lol.

idk how people like have the nerve to pull stuff like that. a waiter could straight up bring out the wrong meal and I probably wouldn’t say anything lol. The only time I will speak up is when they put coffee in my creme frappuccino... I hate the taste of coffee, but even then I’ll do it in a really quiet voice and apologize like 50 times lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 5, 2020)

Same kind of bitch who leaves their cart in the parking lot on a windy day 10 ft from the corral.  Same kind of bitch who parks her obligatory white huge GMC SUV 4" away from the drivers door of another car.  Same perky little Karen snot in the yoga pants and light tan Titleist golf hat who parks in the handicap spot.  Hideous people.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 6, 2020)

That last one, you could go out for fresh air on your 15 and discreetly call the police.  If the police are fast enough, you'll witness the ticket.  Places I've been, police don't play around with handicap parking.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 6, 2020)

To be fair it's not only your Basic Mediocre Karen, there are a-hole Basic Mediocre Bobs out there too.  I should have prefaced that.  Wouldn't 'ya just love to see a shopping cart slam into Karens' obligatory huge white GMC expensive SUV parked in a handicapped zone (with of course NO handicap placard.)


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 6, 2020)

And when she goes back into the store to bitch to the nice lady at guest services who hopefully tells her there's nothing Target can do, "listen asshole, video shows you have no handicap priveledges and if the local PD run your credentials to prove you are not handicapped equipped, guess what  you're fucked!  A picture worth framing.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 8, 2020)

Karen vs. the retail veteran.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 8, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Karen vs. the retail veteran.


Best retail war story EVER!!!!!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 8, 2020)

TTOG, I'm getting orders coming out of my ass from people preparing for the Apocalypse and you decide to order 7 gigantic outdoor rugs? Really? I mean that was a pain in the ass, but OK. I can't even be mad. You're just doing you while everyone else panics around you. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## band_rules16 (Mar 11, 2020)

TTOG: 
Lady, I get it. I was in the hand wash aisle, too, picking up ONE more thing of soap, but barreling into me with your cart and scowling at me while you dumped four bottles of Dial in your cart along with two packages of the bar soaps was a bit much...

Team, I feel for you. Hang in there.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 11, 2020)

so my workplace sells fire extinguishers

 someone's receipt had a slight issue on it

he proceeded to ask "so it must be free then"

I almost launched myself over my desk at him to strangle him


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I almost launched myself over my desk at him to strangle him


I'd have gladly held him down while you beat sh*t out of him.
Then brought degreaser for the aftermath.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2020)

band_rules16 said:


> Team, I feel for you. Hang in there.



Our guests were so damn grateful we had toilet paper I didn't hear about much else tonight.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 13, 2020)

TTOG : I don’t know why you want to buy all 24 of those chicken noodle soup that I just put on the shelf. You were standing there the whole time . Could have just asked me for those full two cases !!  It was amazing how he swept all those cans into his basket .


----------



## JustMeT (Mar 14, 2020)

TTOG: No I do not want to run you and your son over with my SFS Cart like you suggested. I was standing there for like 2 minutes waiting for you to move. Just because I got tired of waiting and tried to go around you and the other hoards of people doesn't mean I was going to mow down people in a fit a rage, smdh. I so wanted to say something to you, but I hope my scoff came across clearly!


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 14, 2020)

TTOG: Yes, there has been a run on TP. Have you been living under fucking rock!?!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 14, 2020)

TTOG #1:  Swearing at me because the hand sanitizer shelf is empty won't make bottles of the stuff magically appear.

TTOG #2: No, we are not hoarding product in the back room.  How do we make money by NOT selling you stuff?

TTOG #3: Yes, ma'm, this huge package of name-brand toilet paper is more expensive than the small package of store brand that you usually buy.  We have not jacked up the price.

Some people are just stupid and there ain't no fixin' stupid.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 14, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG #1:  Swearing at me because the hand sanitizer shelf is empty won't make bottles of the stuff magically appear.
> 
> TTOG #2: No, we are not hoarding product in the back room.  How do we make money by NOT selling you stuff?
> 
> ...


Buy cottonelle & not charmin, the difference is 6.00 for 2 sheets.


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 14, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Buy cottonelle & not charmin, the difference is 6.00 for 2 sheets.



Sheets or shits, @Hardlinesmaster ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 14, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Sheets or shits, @Hardlinesmaster ?


Correction.
Both types are 2 ply tissues.
Charmin was 23.99 for 286 bath tissue sheets.
Cottonelle was 16.50 for 284 bath tissue sheets.
Thanks to seeing a story about bathroom tissue on how’s it made.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2020)

TTOG: You stopped the barista from putting the lid on your latte because you didn't want her 'handling something that was going to touch your mouth'. She assured you - as did I - that we are washing our hands frequently & are following all protocols.
Nevertheless, you started to reach INSIDE our work area to grab a fresh lid when I stopped you & told you (none too nicely) that you NEVER reach into a food prep area because WE know how often WE wash OUR hands but nobody knows when YOU last washed YOURS. 
I could've also mentioned how many people touch those lids when stocking them but I digress.
I handed you a lid to put on while you sputtered about my lack of tact but several of my regulars told you off better than I could.
Idiot.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 14, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Buy cottonelle & not charmin, the difference is 6.00 for 2 sheets.


I figured that the reason there was literally only Charmin tp left a couple of days ago was because it must be the most expensive brand. I only buy Scott or store brands so I've never looked at the prices of others. Of course, now all the Charmin is gone too - desperate times loosen the wallets!


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 15, 2020)

We like to call them "just average Karen and Bob" because they are just that, mediocre average shit rags.  Y'all dealing with them deserve the Captains Award for Bravery.  Under your breath tell Karen to shove her obligatory white GMC or Infinity SUV up her tight gym toned ass, finish out your day and enjoy your home time with family and friends.  NEVER jack up your systolic over rude turds.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 15, 2020)

Toilet paper math is hard.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 15, 2020)

I used to like to watch the older post-Karen age mother with her 17 yr old son staring at products such as the pasta, while I was pushing and zoning.  I would give them the usual CIHYFS stuff, no problem there, I didn't mind.  What was baffling was A) Why is a grown teenage boy shopping with his mother in the first place?  and B) the time they would take looking at a box of fucking Rigatoni, reading the box and actually discussing whatever the hell they were discussing!  A couple of minutes sometimes to decide?  My late afternoon week days were always occupied by either football practice, basketball or indoor track practice or spring track practice.  Every day was busy with some sort of school activity, no idle time.  I never set foot in a store with my mother, nor did I want to.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 15, 2020)

There's a top age for being a Karen?

Taking a long time shopping, mainly comparing each item to another to get best bang for your buck is unusual?

Mothers aren't expected to teach their kids survival skills like cooking and nutrition and eating on a budget?

Kids don't request to learn scaled up cooking or more detailed nutrition as part of a future career interest?

Kids aren't ever chronically ill and doubly need nutrition knowledge or intensive immersion into life skills?

Teens don't screw up enough to be on a chaperoned timeout?

Was the behavior so strange that if you switch the child's gender it would still stand out?


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2020)

Nicely put Tessa!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Was the behavior so strange that if you switch the child's gender it would still stand out?


This x1000.

maybe, just maybe, the teen boy was shopping with his mom because he likes shopping and likes spending time with his mom?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 15, 2020)

TTOG - 😷 ewww!!
Story: while on break I used the restroom and so a guest and I both exited our stalls at the same time and proceeded to wash our hands. I’m not sure what song she was singing in her head but I wasn’t halfway thru round one of my abc song when another guest exited her stall. Guest #2 proceeded to run water on her fingers for about 3 seconds and then grab a towel to dry off and leave. Guest #1 and I were both still lathering our hands but we did look at each other and roll our eyes. I hate to think what guest #2 touched after leaving the restroom. 😬


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 15, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This x1000.
> 
> maybe, just maybe, the teen boy was shopping with his mom because he likes shopping and likes spending time with his mom?


Teen boys grow up and move out on their own (one hopes) and then they need to know how to shop for groceries.  That is unless they plan to eat take-out every meal - expensive and not terribly healthy.  So I say good for that mom and her teenage son, and who cares why they were scoping out the pasta boxes.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 15, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Teen boys grow up and move out on their own (one hopes) and then they need to know how to shop for groceries.  That is unless they plan to eat take-out every meal - expensive and not terribly healthy.  So I say good for that mom and her teenage son, and who cares why they were scoping out the pasta boxes.


To add on to this - maybe he had food allergies and she was helping him learn how to read the labels? I have a friend who is very allergic to corn and you wouldn’t believe all the things some form of corn is in.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 15, 2020)

@CeeCee I didn't think about allergies, you are right.  @FlowTeamChick, you're right, it would make it easier to kick a young male out of the nest if you don't have to worry about him needing to come home due to lack of rent money since he ate out all the time.

I did think about the male chefs on all those Food Channel cooking shows.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 15, 2020)

but also-- and hear me out-- maybe the teen boy doesn't need another reason other than he likes shopping. no one questions girls who just like to shop.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 15, 2020)

I wouldn't question it if it were another part of the store.  But no one loves shopping for boxed pasta or other groceries.  That's far more "need" than "want".  And I would question the sanity of any girl or woman who enjoys grocery shopping just to shop.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 15, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I used to like to watch the older post-Karen age mother with her 17 yr old son staring at products such as the pasta, while I was pushing and zoning.  I would give them the usual CIHYFS stuff, no problem there, I didn't mind.  What was baffling was A) Why is a grown teenage boy shopping with his mother in the first place?  and B) the time they would take looking at a box of fucking Rigatoni, reading the box and actually discussing whatever the hell they were discussing!  A couple of minutes sometimes to decide?  My late afternoon week days were always occupied by either football practice, basketball or indoor track practice or spring track practice.  Every day was busy with some sort of school activity, no idle time.  I never set foot in a store with my mother, nor did I want to.


Because at some point that teenage boy will be a young man who needs to be able to take care of himself? Some of us raised independent children who didn't need Mommy to cook, clean & do their laundry for them once they reached the age of 16. My kid was very involved in extracurricular activities.  He could also do basic cooking, laundry & mending.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I wouldn't question it if it were another part of the store.  But no one loves shopping for boxed pasta or other groceries.  That's far more "need" than "want".  And I would question the sanity of any girl or woman who enjoys grocery shopping just to shop.


Ok fair but maybe he liked shopping for say clothes or whatever but they also did need to get pasta and he didn’t mind going to get that too.

semantics. My point (which based on your posts I believe you agree) is that boys can like shopping.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 15, 2020)

TTOG--next time you need multiple cartons of eggs, use a damn basket.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 16, 2020)

TTOG who sneezed on my arm and my myCheckout yesterday... your mom's a hoe.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 16, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> But no one loves shopping for boxed pasta or other groceries.


Well... I actually DO like to shop for groceries.  And office-y things.  Hate shopping for clothes and shoes, and call me weird, but I especially like choosing good produce.  And good cheese.  And good bread.  Yes, it's something I need to do, but I enjoy it too.  Sort of like certain household and yard chores - like weeding the garden but hate mowing the lawn - like doing laundry but hate to dust and vacuum.  Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 16, 2020)

@FlowTeamChick Have you had a psychological evaluation giving you a clean bill of health recently?


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 16, 2020)

TTOG: No, we are NOT hiding TP and hand sanitizer and clorox wipes in the back. We are in business to MAKE MONEY and to do that the product needs to available. Why the fuck would we hide it the back!?!

*Keep an eye out for guests wearing red shirts in case they try to go in back and find all the merch we must be hiding!!


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 16, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> @FlowTeamChick Have you had a psychological evaluation giving you a clean bill of health recently?



That was unnecessarily bitchy. There is nothing wrong with being picky about grocery shopping. It's actually a really great way to be healthier and eat tastier meals. A few weeks ago I spent almost 20 minutes at the gorcery store looking for the perfect chedder cheese. I finally decided on a nice aged Irish chedder. It wasn't for anything fancy. It was just to make a nice broccoli cheese soup. And, let me tell you that was 20 minutes damn well spent. That soup was so motherfucking rich and delicious.

If that means I need a psych eval, well I work at Target so crazy kind of goes with the job I guess.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey, chill pill.  I made a post that said I'd question the sanity of anyone who said they liked grocery shopping, she immediately said she did, so I played along (you know, nice teasing) following my previous post questioning the sanity.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 16, 2020)

We all work/have worked/(_will work?_) at Target... I think the sanity boat sailed a loooooong time ago. 🤪


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 16, 2020)

TTOG: Thank you for asking how I'm holding up. I said its a lot. We took an added truck yesterday and came in at 4 today for a double. This is what we do. Definitely made my day. It's the little things.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 16, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: Thank you for asking how I'm holding up. I said its a lot. We took an added truck yesterday and came in at 4 today for a double. This is what we do. Definitely made my day. It's the little things.



That's nice! Out of the dozens of guests I've answered questions for over the last two shifts, only one has thanked me for being at work and filling the shelves.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG: Thank you for asking how I'm holding up. I said its a lot. We took an added truck yesterday and came in at 4 today for a double. This is what we do. Definitely made my day. It's the little things.


It's lovely to be acknowledged as a human occasionally.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 17, 2020)

@seasonaldude Thanks for sticking up for me, but I didn't take offense.  I know that as a female, I'm *supposed* to love shopping for clothes, but I never have, even as a teenager.  And I've been known to wander the aisles at Staples, just looking at all the pretty post-it notes available.  Everyone gets to have their quirks.  And your broccoli cheese soup sounds like it was delicious!


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 17, 2020)

Post-it notes are a cool thing to shop for, if you have the money to blow on more than the generic plain.  Same with paperclips and binder clips.

Edit:  Pens too.  I love lots of ink colors.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 17, 2020)

Shopping at staples/office depot is my guilty pleasure. I love cute stationary/desk stuff


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 17, 2020)

Me, my wife, and my daughter all love shopping in Staples and like stores. We say that there is an Office Supply Gene that they haven't yet discoved.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2020)

Don’t forget to support small business.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 18, 2020)

My problem is, I love shopping for _everything_...food, clothes, office supplies, it's all good.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 18, 2020)

I love shopping too but don’t know why I finish my shopping at my own Target the quickest. I don’t feel like roaming around there after work.  Pick what I want and just go home!


----------



## Times Up (Mar 18, 2020)

rd123 said:


> I love shopping too but don’t know why I finish my shopping at my own Target the quickest. I don’t feel like roaming around there after work.  Pick what I want and just go home!



I was the same way.  However, everytime I quit (total of 3 times) I suddenly loved shopping there again and I enjoyed cruising the clearance endcaps.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 19, 2020)

To those mombies:  STOP SHOVING YOUR TODDLERS' SNOTTY FACES INTO THE SCENTED CANDLES.


----------



## NKG (Mar 19, 2020)

Ttog-

Y'all meet Hoarding Helen? She's waaaaay worse than Karen. Helen can't read and purposely ignores the million signs stating what quantities items she can buy. Today, Helen thought she help herself to hand sanitizer. See Helen doesn't think the rules apply to her so she loads up to cart and heads to the register. Our best cashier explains that she can only buy one. Instead of just saying okay and moving on, she explains she buying them for her business:::wink wink::: Best Cashier ever still tells her no but looks for someone to back her up. I swoop in and explain " NO! Just 1" but Helen explains we are putting her at risk at work. I explain "NO! Still 1" but does she back down....No....she says what about the I'll compermise people. Still 1 and I'm sorry. So now that the battle was lost she bought her 1.99 hand sanitizer and went on her way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2020)

NKG said:


> Ttog-
> 
> Y'all meet Hoarding Helen? She's waaaaay worse than Karen. Helen can't read and purposely ignores the million signs stating what quantities items she can buy. Today, Helen thought she help herself to hand sanitizer. See Helen doesn't think the rules apply to her so she loads up to cart and heads to the register. Our best cashier explains that she can only buy one. Instead of just saying okay and moving on, she explains she buying them for her business:::wink wink::: Best Cashier ever still tells her no but looks for someone to back her up. I swoop in and explain " NO! Just 1" but Helen explains we are putting her at risk at work. I explain "NO! Still 1" but does she back down....No....she says what about the I'll compermise people. Still 1 and I'm sorry. So now that the battle was lost she bought her 1.99 hand sanitizer and went on her way.


@NKG & the best cashier wins!


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 20, 2020)

_We're_ putting _her_ at risk at work. Precious.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Mar 20, 2020)

TTOG: there is no need for both you & your husband/wife/baby daddy/baby momma/ partner to bring all of the kids to Target.  In the rain. If you are that freaking stupid/incompetent/unwilling to have one of you stay home with the kids; I feel very sorry for your kids.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dead and Khaki said:


> _We're_ putting _her_ at risk at work. Precious.


Yep, because the world revolves around her, in her mind it’s all bow down to her royal majesty the Queen of Hoarding...🙄🤮


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 20, 2020)

To the cashier who halted the hoard bitch:  Outstanding, if I was with you at the store I'd take you to D Donuts and get you the most sugary greasy apple donut on the planet and a mega-colombian with real cream.  I just got back from one of our local grocery stores, got some strawberry ice cream and a few small items.  No crowds, people were behaving and they had shit on the shelves.  Store was well shopped but not cleaned out.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 20, 2020)

My observation is at Whole Foods there are more shitty Karens than at Target.  Do you have Whole Foods in your area?  Fancy ass quasi organic stuff.  Expensive.  Nobody stops at the stop signs, they leave shopping carts all over the parking lot.  There are male equivalent Karens also, just as bad.  I had one race up behind me as I was stopping at a stop sign.  She showed the classic Karen signals:  tapping the steering wheel, throwing her professionally groomed nails/hands up in the air.  You know the type.  Obligatory white huge Infinity SUV, the works.  Have some fun, just stop and stay there for awhile.  If there is nowhere else for her/him to pass you, it's even better!   You never see any police in this strip center parking lot, they're somewhere fucking off.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah, in Texas that would likely get you shot at since people here love their guns as much as their cars.
They're the one with several boxes of ammo in the cart with their toilet paper & sani-wipes.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Yeah, in Texas that would likely get you shot at since people here love their guns as much as their cars.
> They're the one with several boxes of ammo in the cart with their toilet paper & sani-wipes.


Price of ammo UP over 30 %.  Crowded shop yesterday had a 4 hour wait to purchase a firearm.  Some people are scared But will be prepared.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Mar 21, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This x1000.
> 
> maybe, just maybe, the teen boy was shopping with his mom because he likes shopping and likes spending time with his mom?


It’s also possible that kid’s school is closed and Mom is taking the opportunity to teach Life Skills 101. How to cook, how to shop, how to mind a budget. I support this, honestly.


----------



## RedcardReba (Mar 21, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Price of ammo UP over 30 %.  Crowded shop yesterday had a 4 hour wait to purchase a firearm.  Some people are scared But will be prepared.


To protect what?  Crazy nuts.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 21, 2020)

RedcardReba said:


> To protect what?  Crazy nuts.


Their toilet paper, obviously.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Mar 22, 2020)

Had a Chad come up to Guest Service to purchase some hand sanitizer (we've been keeping it up at Guest Service and enforcing the one per household rule) and he wanted two bottles, I told him only one, it's one per household.  He then tells me he'll purchase his one hand sanitizer, leave the store then come back in and purchase another one because he's a different guest.  I tell him no because he's still the same person (seriously what?), so he then goes on to ask if there's a loophole he could exploit (and yes there is, send in another family member we haven't seen, but I'm not telling Chad this) and I tell him no.  He tells me yes there is, he just has to go through another team member to get the sanitizer.  I look him dead in the eye, my smile disappearing and tell him "well the hand sanitizer is only kept up here and I'm the only person up here for the rest of the night so good luck getting someone else."  He decided he didn't want our small travel sized MTM bottles anyway and left.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 22, 2020)

Excellent!  tell him to fuck off.  BTW is a "Chad" equivalent to a boy "Karen"?   Never heard the term.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 22, 2020)

I picture chad as slightly younger and more obnoxious in an oblivious way than Karen/Susan


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 22, 2020)

We all know and love a Karen....is a Susan like a Karen or does a Susan out-Karen a Karen?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 22, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> We all know and love a Karen....is a Susan like a Karen or does a Susan out-Karen a Karen?


Hmm good question. Fellow GSTMs what do we think?

@REDcardJJ @Leo47 @Frontlanegirl


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 22, 2020)

I had a Karen give me a real Karenizing as I was shopping at a local supermarket.  I snagged an 8 pak of T-Paper along with my other stuff (regular stuff not hoard stuff)  She snarled and with a shitty attitude said "where did you get that?"  I smiled as the Captain frequently does with Karens and said "magic".  Her expression was suitable for framing.  The Karen Bob haircut, the glistening nails and the bleached teeth were all aglow with shitness.  I got my Voortman Oatmeal cookies and told her to have a nice day!


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 22, 2020)

She was like a Volley Ball Karen.  You know the type, tall, angular, probably captain of the volley ball team at the community college.  A bit loud, pushy, aggressive, Type A, actually Type B+  not svelt like a smooth talking true Type A.  The grimace face rather than a friendly and intelligent question or conversation.  No match for The Captain.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 23, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Hmm good question. Fellow GSTMs what do we think?
> 
> @REDcardJJ @Leo47 @Frontlanegirl


Nothing is worse than a Karen. Karen’s are just down right mean and nasty. Susan’s are just dumb and entitled lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 23, 2020)

Karen trying to Karen the Captain results in Military Grade Captainization.  Big mistake.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 23, 2020)

TTOG who wants to hoard all the travel size packages of Chlorox wipes - yes, I know they're small, but you see the sign with the quantity limit, right?  You taking 10 means a bunch of people get zero.  And you getting in my face about "harassing" you and getting snotty with me because I'm not a manager isn't going to win you any good will points, you know?  Oh, and thanks so much for leaving packages on the floor and in the baskets on either side, even though they're full of other product.  Wow, you really do know how to win friends and influence people.  Go be a jerk somewhere else.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 23, 2020)

TTOG:  I am so glad that I don't work at Target anymore because that meant I could point out your idiocy directly.  Almost no margarine, but plenty of butter (20-25 packages), I know because I grabbed one.  As soon as I turned my back you yelled to your wife "Hon, they don't have butter!"  I doubt that all those packages of butter vanished into a black hole as soon as I turned my back.  So quite loudly while slowly walking away to my daughter "Yeah, there's actually plenty of butter here.  Did you see all that butter?  Yeah, that's a lot more than I expected."  Maybe actually look before speaking?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 24, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Almost no margarine, but plenty of butter (20-25 packages),


Because people don't know that margarine is actually worse (unless someone has an allergy to cow's milk or has to be really strict about cholesterol)?  And real butter tastes SO much better.  Yes, it's more expensive but definitely worth it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ironically the 5 or so tubs of margarine left (all on the very top shelf) were Land o Lakes 8oz and cost more than the MP 1 lb butter packages.

I saw a random act of kindness from a guest today.  The sole lane open had quite a few people, SCO had a long line.  So long that I opted for the full lane even though I didn't have a lot of items.  Apparently someone in the SCO line had spoken of running late for her doctor.  When a spot opened the woman at the front of the line told her to take it and opted to wait for the next one.  That jumped up the woman with the doctor appointment by three people, but those people didn't even give a dirty look.  It was really nice and a touch of class, that the woman gave her the spot in line and the other people waiting weren't bothered.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 24, 2020)

TTO old fart: You bitched at my barista because their fingers 'were too close to the lip' & you didn't want their fingers in your cup. 
I tossed the cup & took over making your latte as you continued to bitch from behind your mask.
I handed off your drink while you STILL railed about cup contamination as you walked over to the stripped-down condiment bar.
You then ranted about having to wait until we could hand you your two Splendas & a stir stick.
I replied that we were closing as of today so you wouldn't have to worry about it any more.
Never have I wished this virus on someone so bad.

Kudos to the big beefy vet who finally told you to stuff a sock in it.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 24, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I replied that we were closing as of today so you wouldn't have to worry about it any more.


Awesome! Wish I could have seen his face! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 24, 2020)

Many CaptainKudos to you folks who work in the Starbucks!  Nerves of steel.  I'd last 3 minutes tops.  BTW I stopped by our local Target today for some Ovaltine.  Old people love Ovaltine.  The entire paper products aisle was stripped clean.  NOTHING.  This was about 4pm.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 24, 2020)

Christ on toast points, lady. If you're that fucking concerned about it, MAYBE YOU SHOULD STAY THE FUCK HOME AND MAKE YOURSELF SOME COFFEE AND PUT SOME MILK & SUGAR IN IT. Just a thought. Not that those penetrate your tiny mind, you entitled asshat.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 24, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Awesome! Wish I could have seen his face! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


He was wearing a wrinkled up mask otherwise I'd gladly have punched his face in.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 25, 2020)

I will admit that I absolutely hate that most baristas hold the cups by the rim or way too close, as well as touching the drink opening when attaching the lids - which is why I stopped getting coffee out years ago when I got my Keurig. Still no excuse to go on and on about it, especially if you were making it right for him.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 25, 2020)

Baristas hold cups by the rim to keep the lid half on that way when they hand it to you; you grip it around the cup, squeezing the lid off and dumping contents upon yourself.  It's a tried a true system.  Seriously though, when handing a cup to someone, sometimes there isn't enough cup height to have both people holding the sides.  An alternative is to sit it on the counter; either in store or at drive thru and have customer grab it from there; unless customer is in a vehicle that hugs the ground like a low rider.  Then you might have to resort to handing it down; in which case the rim hold is perfect for handing something down, whereas a side hold would mean having to tip it down to hand it down, risking spilling.

I've spent enough time on this topic to know that there's nothing else to do right now other than spending time on this topic.  F you corona V. F you very much.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sounds like bull.  Farther down the bottom of the cup means it's harder to squeeze it to deformation, allowing a firmer grip.  And there's not really much need to apply that much pressure anyway, especially if you encircle with your fingers rather than have only two points of contact.  There's nothing wrong with putting a drink on the counter instead of a direct handoff.  I'm sure drive thru is more challenging (though how much more challenging than fast food soda cups?), but this wasn't drive thru.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 25, 2020)

It is absolutely possible to remove a cup, fill it with coffee, and attach a lid without touching any point that may touch a guests's lips. I've seen baristas do it and it's a thing of beauty. There was this one woman at the coffee place in our local mall, she was a true pro and the only one I would order coffee from. Granted, she did put it on the counter and not hand it to me, and that is perfectly fine. I saw one woman who worked there who used to put her whole damn finger in the cup when making coffee. I have dumped whole coffees because I could not bring myself to drink them after seeing how they were manhandled.

You would think that food places would train their people not to touch cups where the guests will be drinking. It's just common sense to me.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife and I are stuck on the Nitro Cold Brew but the lid has too big of a hole. It should be more like a sippy cup sized hole. We have to drink half the thing to keep it from spilling when just tapping the brakes at the end of the Starbucks drive-thru.


----------



## NKG (Mar 26, 2020)

Ttog: masks and gloves addition-

Sir/Ma'am it is extremely pointless to wear gloves or a mask of you-

1. Touch or use your cellphone
2. Go to the bathroom with them on 🤢
3. Touch everything then your face
4. Pull down the mask to talk
5. Wear them ALL day...(gloves)

That's all


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 27, 2020)

NKG said:


> Ttog: masks and gloves addition-
> 
> Sir/Ma'am it is extremely pointless to wear gloves or a mask of you-
> 
> ...


This.  All of it, so much this.  It'd be ridiculous and stupid if it wasn't a serious health issue.


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Mar 28, 2020)

To those two guests in seasonal today:

If all the local restaurant lobbies are closed and our Starbucks seating area is closed off, what gives you the bright idea to sit back in seasonal on the patio furniture eating your Chick-fil-A?


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2020)

Ttog-

I made the mistake of answering a leader call....

Guest was upset we canceled her order when we told her that it was ready.

Now for us TMs we all know that we only cancel if we had to INF the item.

So I politely ask for her order number so I can figure out why we canceled her order.

She goes on a tangent about how its wrong to say we had the item and then canceled. Basically according to her we sold everything on her order. So I'm trying to explain the process and she still won't listen to anything I've said. So goes as far to say she's going to call guest relations because "customers are always right" and " we sold her shit"

Now I've am annoyed because I've asked for her order number 6 times and still have yet to get it. She goes as far to tell me I'm being rude and not helping her. So I'm like order number or you can call guest relations but don't dare say I'm not helping you. So goes " fine here it is"

Anyone want to guess what she ordered?






Toliet paper....

So I politely tell her that she ordered a high demand item and the 5000 people before her ordered the same thing. She goes cancel the rest of my order. I try to tell her that we have the rest of her order and that she can still get it but you know she's going to Walmart.

I wish we could write notes as to why we canceled a guest order. " guest demanded we cancel her order"


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 28, 2020)

My store has taken to acknowledging the truck late, basically after everything popular has sold, so we don't have guests and OPU competing for the same items. 

It makes audit fun.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2020)

NKG said:


> I wish we could write notes as to why we canceled a guest order. " guest demanded we cancel her order"


GS used to be able to on mygo. I don’t think order pickup lets us say anything other than “Guest Request”.
Mygo also let us see the call logs of anytime the guest called guest relations about the order.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 29, 2020)

Notes would be nice because we're having to cancel orders more frequently now. So, if we could just type in "Guest used multiple OPUs to get around item limitations," that would be nice. Or for those times we notice an item is damaged after we've gone through everything and are putting it in hold. It would certainly be helpful so if the guest does have questions, GS could just look up what the reasoning was, especially since the person picking the order isn't always working when the guest asks about it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Notes would be nice because we're having to cancel orders more frequently now. So, if we could just type in "Guest used multiple OPUs to get around item limitations," that would be nice. Or for those times we notice an item is damaged after we've gone through everything and are putting it in hold. It would certainly be helpful so if the guest does have questions, GS could just look up what the reasoning was, especially since the person picking the order isn't always working when the guest asks about it.


I believe item damaged is an option.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 29, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I believe item damaged is an option.



Where? All I see is Guest Request or Other?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Where? All I see is Guest Request or Other?


Hmm. Maybe I’m thinking of mygo. Other has no options for notes, right? Used to on mygo.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 30, 2020)

TTOG: Did you not hear the pre-recorded message that tells you when you call that we're not giving out product availability information right now?

Of course you didn't.

I don't know when we're getting anything. I don't know if we have it. Stay home, get the fuck off my phone.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 30, 2020)

I saw a commercial on tv for Angel Soft toilet paper saying, "We'll get through this together."

Together?

Are they just trying to rub it in? 

Together?

We're here alone, sans Angel Soft.

Together?

They're nowhere to be found.

Together?


----------



## JAShands (Mar 30, 2020)

TTOG: actually, all of my little old ladies and gentlemen this week. Good job placing OPUs!! My own dad can’t quite figure it out yet (but he’s a pro at picking up what I order for him! All 7 of you that called the store today to ask about changing it to drive up gave me a great excuse to get out of my office and go outside to take your orders to you. All of you were so happy and it lifted me up! Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 30, 2020)

JAShands said:


> TTOG: actually, all of my little old ladies and gentlemen this week. Good job placing OPUs!! My own dad can’t quite figure it out yet (but he’s a pro at picking up what I order for him! All 7 of you that called the store today to ask about changing it to drive up gave me a great excuse to get out of my office and go outside to take your orders to you. All of you were so happy and it lifted me up! Thank you!


me: 

older man or lady: wow this was my first time doing an OPU but it was so easy thanks so much!

me:


----------



## JAShands (Mar 30, 2020)

My parents are in their 60s and they are my baseline for every reference. My mom can’t quite seem to get texting or Facebook while my dad discovered dvr about 3 years ago and how to use his firestick within the last two weeks. All of their online shopping is done by their kids 🤷‍♀️😁


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2020)

Meanwhile, my 90 year old loves online shopping and wonders why do pick up when you can just have it delivered.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Mar 31, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Christ on toast points, lady. If you're that fucking concerned about it, MAYBE YOU SHOULD STAY THE FUCK HOME AND MAKE YOURSELF SOME COFFEE AND PUT SOME MILK & SUGAR IN IT. Just a thought. Not that those penetrate your tiny mind, you entitled asshat.


The first day ours was closed, I was covering someone’s break on the lanes and while the guests I was helping were lamenting how far away the nearest drive-thru was (it’s two miles, tops), I mentioned we sold it in Market and they could brew their own.

“We don’t know how to make coffee.”

I’m still not over that.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 1, 2020)

starfishncoffee said:


> The first day ours was closed, I was covering someone’s break on the lanes and while the guests I was helping were lamenting how far away the nearest drive-thru was (it’s two miles, tops), I mentioned we sold it in Market and they could brew their own.
> 
> “We don’t know how to make coffee.”
> 
> I’m still not over that.


Rolling.

Good opportunity to upsell them a Keurig. They need it.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm guessing their typical Starbucks order contains very little actual coffee.


----------



## JustMeT (Apr 1, 2020)

TTMG (To The Many Guests): Why are you still acting so surprised that we are out of TP, Kleenex, Sanitizer, etc... have you not been paying attention??


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 1, 2020)

Probably their mindset is that shipments must have more than people need in a day and that should be slowly filling up the shelves. They don't realize that hoarders with money are showing up at store openings every single day, probably multiple stores each day. They think the hoarders have to feel secure over their stockpile and now only reasonable folks are shopping.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 1, 2020)

Saw an elderly guest this morning during the vulnerable shopping hour. She looked confused so I stopped to ask her if I could help her. She said, "Oh no, I don't think so. I'm just amazed at all the empty shelves. I can't believe people are buying so much." Then as the elderly often do she went on..."It's such a shame. If people would just buy what they need there'd be enough for everyone. I want you to know that I'm just getting what I use in a month. I know four creamers seems like a lot, but that's what I use every month. It's what I always buy. I don't get more than what I need."

The funny thing is that she could have taken a whole cart load of creamer and it would hardly make a dent in our inventory because we've been sent a shit ton of it. Would have made our market team extremely happy too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Saw an elderly guest this morning during the vulnerable shopping hour. She looked confused so I stopped to ask her if I could help her. She said, "Oh no, I don't think so. I'm just amazed at all the empty shelves. I can't believe people are buying so much." Than as the elderly often do she went on..."It's such a shame. If people would just buy what they need there'd be enough for everyone. I want you to know that I'm just getting what I use in a month. I know four creamers seems like a lot, but that's what I use every month. It's what I always buy. I don't get more than what I need."
> 
> The funny thing is that she could have taken a whole cart load of creamer and it would hardly make a dent in our inventory because we've been sent a shit ton of it. Would have made out market team extremely happy too.


Those guests are my favs.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2020)

To Those Market Guests (and you KNOW who you are): 
There were four TMs unpacking & stocking foodstuffs as fast as they could but you slowed them down by demanding they look for certain items on their uboat. 
One lady in particular not only asked for an uncommon item but wanted a specific brand, another was trying to dig thru boxes on one TM's uboat until he asked her to stop because she knocked several things off. 
If they're busy in one aisle give them time to be able to glance thru their uboat before making demands.
I witnessed this because I was the one responding to clean up the resulting mess.
FFS people, cool your jets


----------



## blugirlami21 (Apr 2, 2020)

TTOG who didn't want me touch any of her things even though I was wearing gloves and we are constantly cleaning. Stay home or do self checkout. Maybe try wearing gloves or a mask yourself if you are so concerned about being "contaminated." I don't want to ring you up anyway.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 2, 2020)

blugirlami21 said:


> TTOG who didn't want me touch any of her things even though I was wearing gloves and we are constantly cleaning. Stay home or do self checkout. Maybe try wearing gloves or a mask yourself if you are so concerned about being "contaminated." I don't want to ring you up anyway.


While I agree there's no feasible way to check out in a line without the cashier touching things, your gloves do absolutely nothing to protect her, and at this point wearing a mask is ethically wrong.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 2, 2020)

Properly fitted masks protect the public, gloves protect the wearer - everyone should be wearing both.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 2, 2020)

Properly fitting masks on a sick person protects the public, but a mask on a healthy person does bupkis and even can heighten their risk of getting sick. And that all is dependent on an infinite supply of masks. Every mask that a healthy person is wearing is one less mask for health care workers. If you or a loved one gets sick enough to need hospital care, do you want to catch an additional illness or two (like COVID-19and influenza at once) because health care workers didn't have enough masks to keep cross contamination from happening and improvisation fell short?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2020)

TTOG.  Use your words.  No, I cannot read your phone from 6 feet away, and no, I am not coming any closer.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 2, 2020)

TTOG, respect social distancing and don't pooh-pooh it as you walk away from me after I answered your question.  How do you know I have not been exposed to the virus?  Did you know that people can spread it before they start showing symptoms?  Please, for all our sakes and your own, be smarter.  At least until all this is over.  Then you can go back to being stupid.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2020)

Haha.  Same guest!


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 2, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG, respect social distancing and don't pooh-pooh it as you walk away from me after I answered your question.  How do you know I have not been exposed to the virus?  Did you know that people can spread it before they start showing symptoms?  Please, for all our sakes and your own, be smarter.  At least until all this is over.  Then you can go back to being stupid.


Stupid never takes a vacation.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 2, 2020)

Given that people can spread the virus while asymptomatic or presymptomic, if we had an infinite supply of masks it would be best for everyone to wear them out in public. However. We do not have an infinite supply of masks, so they must go to those that need them and no those idiots who wear them around their necks or mess with them constantly or pull them down to bitch at their cashier for bagging their stuff wrong or whatever shit people get up to with their masks that defeats their purpose.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah I know Buzzfeed articles aren't all that great but this one is actually worth it.
It should be forced reading for anyone before they walk in the door of your store.









						19 Things You Need To Stop Doing To Grocery Store Workers In The Coronavirus Pandemic
					

Pass it on.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 4, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> To Those Market Guests (and you KNOW who you are):
> There were four TMs unpacking & stocking foodstuffs as fast as they could but you slowed them down by demanding they look for certain items on their uboat.
> One lady in particular not only asked for an uncommon item but wanted a specific brand, another was trying to dig thru boxes on one TM's uboat until he asked her to stop because she knocked several things off.
> If they're busy in one aisle give them time to be able to glance thru their uboat before making demands.
> ...


The way i do this, if your polite+ zebra says on hand+ I'm not busy, and your willing to give me 5-10 minutes I'll gladly go dig thru my freight cage...  otherwise you get told to check back tommrow when we get to process todays freight.


----------



## kimimpossible (Apr 6, 2020)

To the one guest today: Thank you for asking if I would like a homemade mask.
I taught the guest how to do a drive up after she called and told me it wouldn’t give her the option.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 7, 2020)

@commiecorvus That Buzzfeed article is so on point.  In-store traffic at my store is quite low (online orders are a whole other thing), so I can't say I'm dealing with a crowded sales floor.  But it makes me crazy when I see a 10-year-old not being well supervised, touching toys and then wandering around girls' clothing ...  Just want to smack the parent who thinks this is ok.  Worse were the two boys, a teenager and maybe 5 years old, bouncing balls in the toy aisles.  Oh yeah, plural - they brought the balls out to the space between Toys & MMB so they had more room to play.  Really?  Virtual smack for their parents too.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 7, 2020)

TTOG1:  Thank goodness you only had about 15 items, and moved over to the empty register after paying (we are using every other one to better separate) but no our wipies on the registers are not there so you can wipe down each of your items before you put them in the bag.  I said you are welcome to bring your own wipies next time and do that to your items, ideally at your house or at your car before you bring them in.  We are not supplying disinfectant and and wipes for individual items.  

TTOG2: You were very pleasant but I don't see how you think it is appropriate for you to scan 90% of your items for Circle when you have an overflowing cart (over $400 worth of food, bath, and chemicals).  You weren't particularly quick about it either and there were people waiting after the first 3 minutes of your 25 minute+ Circle use.  I think you may have saved $8 total after all that.  I offered to give you a $5 coupon if you stopped after getting through about 1/4 of your cart and just let me ring you up but you refused.  I did ask you to add everything to circle including scanning next time before getting in line unless you have only a few items.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 7, 2020)

For guest #2, why not suspend the transaction until she finished her cart so you could help the others in line rather than making them wait?


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 7, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> For guest #2, why not suspend the transaction until she finished her cart so you could help the others in line rather than making them wait?


Because she already had the belt full and she wouldn't be able to get to the stuff at the bottom of her cart without getting it out.  I guess I could have found her an out of the way place and set her up with a second cart but I didn't think of that.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 7, 2020)

To Karen and ManKaren:  you both look better with the masks on.


----------



## Ceeyaaa (Apr 7, 2020)

TTOG...thanks for violating the stay at home order so you could come into the store without a mask to see if we have a case for your son's headphone...risking people's life for bullshit


----------



## Louiethe3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Had fun several hours at the fos today.

*Ttog: *I have no idea where you heard that Target was providing guests with masks and gloves for sshopping and decided to ask me where the gloves are for guests. I gave you a serious response of we are out of stock of gloves for guests to BUY, but it is recommended you do not touch your face while shopping, and we also have soap & water, hand sanitizer, and bleach spray that you can disinfect your hands with.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2020)

TTOG: You asked me why our trucks weren't delivering & were shocked when I told you that, not only are they delivering, we're getting TWO trucks a day.
You honestly couldn't believe that our shelves were getting cleaned out that quickly?
Where the hell have you BEEN for the past three weeks?!


----------



## JAShands (Apr 8, 2020)

When quanti


redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You asked me why our trucks weren't delivering & were shocked when I told you that, not only are they delivering, we're getting TWO trucks a day.
> You honestly couldn't believe that our shelves were getting cleaned out that quickly?
> Where the hell have you BEEN for the past three weeks?!


Sitting upon her throne of toilet paper, eating her canned soup 😉


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2020)

TTOG: Your home-made mask was so thick I couldn't understand what you were saying.
Maybe next time don't fold an entire tablecloth into a mask?
Really surprised you could even breathe.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Apr 9, 2020)

TTOG:

Yes, I wiped down all the carts. I’m not holding the spray bottle and neatly folded paper towels for nothing. I ain’t risking anything with everything going on.

No, I will not spray this mixture of bleach and water on your bare hands. Sometimes I feel like yall want me to mist you with this shit like it’s Holy Water. If you want to be thorough, go wash your hands in the nearest restroom periodically if you don’t have hand sanitizer or hand wipes.


----------



## JAShands (Apr 9, 2020)

Funny you should mention misting down guests @Pattern Finder .. our TSS asked if we could get an outdoor misting tent (like at festivals) full of sanitizer to spray down guests coming in the store. Pretty sure she would want this to continue everyday after everything clears up 😂


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 9, 2020)

Pattern Finder said:


> TTOG:
> 
> Yes, I wiped down all the carts. I’m not holding the spray bottle and neatly folded paper towels for nothing. I ain’t risking anything with everything going on.
> 
> No, I will not spray this mixture of bleach and water on your bare hands. Sometimes I feel like yall want me to mist you with this shit like it’s Holy Water. If you want to be thorough, go wash your hands in the nearest restroom periodically if you don’t have hand sanitizer or hand wipes.


Too bad they don't have wash stations near the door.  Too bad that practically no business has wash stations near the door.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 13, 2020)

First day back from LOA was interesting 

TTOG who asked about TP: Thanks for not blowing  a gasket when I told you we wouldn't get any until tomorrow morning. You were disappointed, but thanked me for the advice and said you'd be trying again tomorrow morning. 🙂

TTHandfulOfGuests: That were glaring at me as I was wiping down the SCO registers so you could use them; grow up. It takes me no more than 20 seconds to do this. If you can wash your hands for as long, then you can wait for me to disinfect the machine.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 14, 2020)

Just take your time sanitizing and fuck 'em all if they get itchy.  Do it twice without an expression and take your time.  Then do it again.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 15, 2020)

Pattern Finder said:


> No, I will not spray this mixture of bleach and water on your bare hands.


I leave my bottle in my bagging area (of the 4 bag hooks at the register, I consistently use only 2 – the top and bottom one nearest the scanner, and the bottom one furthest from the scanner for the large bags) in front of my top, unused bag hook.

As I go to spray my next paper towel to wipe down my credit card machine and the check writing platform, this Guest snatches my bleach/water bottle and sprays his hands and I gave him the most disgusted/shocked look ever. 

Rude! But second of all, dude, do you want to peel off your skin????


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> I leave my bottle in my bagging area (of the 4 bag hooks at the register, I consistently use only 2 – the top and bottom one nearest the scanner, and the bottom one furthest from the scanner for the large bags) in front of my top, unused bag hook.
> 
> As I go to spray my next paper towel to wipe down my credit card machine and the check writing platform, this Guest snatches my bleach/water bottle and sprays his hands and I gave him the most disgusted/shocked look ever.
> 
> Rude! But second of all, dude, do you want to peel off your skin????


Tell him that was  bleach in there


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 15, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Tell him that was  bleach in there


Before I could react, he left.
That's what he gets for spraying himself with bottles.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 15, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Tell him that was  bleach in there


People are drinking bleach.  Do you really think that ingredient will stop someone from wanting to marinate in it?


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 15, 2020)

Tell the moron there is hydrofluoric acid in the bottle and it will eat through their skin but is inert on non porous surfaces.  You will likely have to define the word "inert."


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 16, 2020)

To Karen and ManKaren:  use your own sanitizer, this is ours.  Period.


----------



## loser girl (Apr 16, 2020)

What is the man name for Karen?


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 16, 2020)

I had people today taking my bottle of cleaner out of my cart and my paper towels and spraying their stuff left and right every time I turned my back. Never thought I would have to yell “MA’AM STOP TOUCHING MY THINGS THAT IS NOT FOR YOU TO USE” so many times in my damn life!!!!! This stimulus check brought all the freaking crazies in today. These people are NOT house trained!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

Leo47 said:


> I had people today taking my bottle of cleaner out of my cart and my paper towels and spraying their stuff left and right every time I turned my back. Never thought I would have to yell “MA’AM STOP TOUCHING MY THINGS THAT IS NOT FOR YOU TO USE” so many times in my damn life!!!!! This stimulus check brought all the freaking crazies in today. These people are NOT house trained!!!


Never let it out of your sight/hand. Or write “TEAM MEMBER USE ONLY” on it. Not that that will help.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 17, 2020)

Ttog, I'm not checking out  your 30 plus decor items at my tiny boat especially after your rude ass gave me attitude.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Apr 17, 2020)

To that one guest who said Target's made a stupid move by disallowing returns for the moment which will discourage people from buying things: You know that's the whole point, don't you?  ESSENTIAL SHOPPING ONLY, what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 17, 2020)

TTOLadyInTheBathroom: I seriously hope you didn't touch anything after you exited your stall. Just because you're wearing gloves, doesn't mean you skip washing your hands! Especially after you've just gone to the bathroom. You're part of the problem and one of the reasons COVID spreads. 🙄🤢🤮

Just thinking about it makes me ill.


----------



## NKG (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm never answering guest service calls again....

Aside from all the Betty's and Martha's who can't figure out how drive up works....

And Karen her damn 20 questions about returns , bags being left behind and soda stream


Low and behold this call that is my final straw

Me" Target Guest Service"

Guest " Where are you located at?"

Me" This street and that street"

Guest " This road"

Me " You want this road Target"

Then the call gets really weird... 

Guest " oooh yeah this road.... (bunch of moaning)"

I hung up 😳


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 19, 2020)

We get confused with one of our sister stores all time. “WHY ISNT MY ORDER READY THIS IS AN OUTRAGE” “because it’s at the other store”


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 19, 2020)

I also made the mistake of answering the GS phone today. That stupid thing wouldn't stop ringing so I picked it up. It was some Karen bitching about her drive up not coming out fast enough. Bitch, please. Yes, I did tell the completely overwhelmed TM running orders out to make her wait longer. Obviously.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2020)

This is when I miss my Starbucks counter the most - so many bitches to decaf.....


----------



## HRTMKendall (Apr 21, 2020)

TTOG: Hey, idiot!

Did you know that when you place an order for pick up, you have to come into the store to get it? Yeah, you can’t just pull up to the curb and yell at TMs taking out drive up orders that you’ve been waiting for 15 minutes. How are we supposed to know you’re here? We can’t read your minds!


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 21, 2020)

HRTMKendall said:


> TTOG: Hey, idiot!
> 
> Did you know that when you place an order for pick up, you have to come into the store to get it? Yeah, you can’t just pull up to the curb and yell at TMs taking out drive up orders that you’ve been waiting for 15 minutes. How are we supposed to know you’re here? We can’t read your minds!


At our store they call and yell over at those bringing out for others.  I asked if the requested pick up or drive up, they always say they don't know.  Next I ask if they booked on the app or on the computer.  The answer is always on the computer.  I tell them they have to book through the app and they have to designate drive up.  I will bring there stuff this time but unless they book on the app and specify drive up they will have to come into the store to pick up there order.  I also tell them that it may take another 5 plus minutes as anyone here or who has indicated they are on their way would have priority before someone could bring their order.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 21, 2020)

I just tell them to open the app, order a pack of gum for drive up, say you're here under that order and GS will bring everything out to you. Right now, we always have two TMs on drive-ups, one just for in-store pickups, a cart attendant, a cart wiper-downer/counter to make sure we don't reach our completely unrealistic "limit" of guests in the store, and an SETL all on the schedule at once.

They can't even be bothered to answer the phone at the desk, but come on. Someone can't just take the order out? So, if I answer that call because I'm annoyed by the ringing phone, it's order a pack of gum and they'll come rushing right out.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 22, 2020)

NKG said:


> I'm never answering guest service calls again....
> 
> Aside from all the Betty's and Martha's who can't figure out how drive up works....
> 
> ...


Giving directions is so hot.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe your voice.  I took a pizza order once, when I hung up a coworker said that I make love with my voice.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 22, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Maybe your voice.  I took a pizza order once, when I hung up a coworker said that I make love with my voice.


🍻 I used to do the closing announcements when the phone was at the fitting room - one TM nicknamed me "The Voice", and others have said I sound smooth, soothing, lovely, and angelic - maybe I should look into creating some ASMR videos for YouTube. 😊


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2020)

Duh, I misquoted.  He said I made love on the phone.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2020)

TTOShipt shopper: I was trying to work a uboat (in grocery today, an unfamiliar area).
You kept asking me where items were & I was doing searches on my zebra because I DON'T NORMALLY WORK GROCERY!!!
You slowed me down & expected me to walk you to every area; when we didn't have something you acted as if it was my fault.
Bitch, I'm NOT doing your shopping for you & I hope your shop times are in the toilet.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Apr 23, 2020)

TtoG: You know it's essential shopping only right?  I overheard you ladies talking, that new swimsuit isn't essential if you have others at home.  No, you can't try it on.  No, you can't return or exchange it.  No, you can't exchange it, I just said that.  Yes, I know it may not fit, but here's a solution: Don't buy the swimsuit.


----------



## NKG (Apr 23, 2020)

I watched a guest today fill their cart with cleaning supplies...you know the good ones and when we stopped them they left the cart. Good to know people are hoarding still


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> TTOShipt shopper: I was trying to work a uboat (in grocery today, an unfamiliar area).
> You kept asking me where items were & I was doing searches on my zebra because I DON'T NORMALLY WORK GROCERY!!!
> You slowed me down & expected me to walk you to every area; when we didn't have something you acted as if it was my fault.
> Bitch, I'm NOT doing your shopping for you & I hope your shop times are in the toilet.



😯 I talk to a lot of the Shipt shoppers at my store and their app tells them what aisle stuff is on. Must be a newbie who probably won’t last long.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't forget the shoppers.  We want our stuff, and there's room for extensive notes.  I've notated lots on how to find that hard-to-find item.  The regulars are probably getting tired of my "they always put the freshest milk on the bottom shelf" and "the McCormick taco seasoning packet is not kept with the rest of the taco stuff, it is further down the aisle above the mashed potatoes".


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2020)

This shopper is in our store a LOT; don't know why they haven't figured out where everything is by now


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Hmm good question. Fellow GSTMs what do we think?
> 
> @REDcardJJ @Leo47 @Frontlanegirl


I lump them all together. It’s a Karen from me and a David for the guy.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 25, 2020)

ttog: 

what the fuck is wrong with you this isnt ok even outside a pandemic


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 27, 2020)

TTOP (To That One Person): Dear Shipt shopper. I really hope you don't shop for orders at our store often. You were beyond rude. You basically shoved your barcode in front of my face--while I was with another guest and insisted that I scan it for you because you claimed it wasn't working. Being that it was SCO, I told you that you were able to do it yourself. You tried it and it went to the checkout screen  (Like it should)

You then threw another mini fit and said: "But it's already paid for: Scan it." So, I scanned it, nothing comes up. I closed the app and re-scanned the barcode. Still nothing. You then proceed to tell me (Once again) that it's already paid for, but then you look at your phone and add: "But it doesn't say prepaid..."


🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄

Then it's *not* a prepaid order.

Now you were angry and said: "So what, I have to ring them and pay for them? But it's already paid for"

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 ((Head voice)) _Why yes lady, you do..._
What I actually said, in a rather calm manner: "I don't  think it is ma'am. I don't see a digital receipt and no orders are popping up when I scan your barcode."
Your reply as you started ringing: "K well, fine. I'm not doing this shit anymore. "

Please don't. You obviously don't know what you're doing. PS: Never come back. 🙄

Some people...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 29, 2020)

The barcodes for prepaid orders are skinnier (shorter?) than the regular Shipt barcodes. (Like 1/2 inch tall vs 1 inch tall.) Easy to tell if it’s actually a prepaid order based just on that. Also, if the tax doesn’t come off after they scan their barcode at SCO you can suspend the transaction and then bring it back up (on the same machine - no need to move) and the tax goes away.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2020)

TTOG: Your boys were starting to run amok when you stopped them cold with the 'Mom Playground Voice'.
In fact, it stopped every kid within hearing distance; I was impressed


----------



## NKG (Apr 30, 2020)

This lady comes in with carts full of stuff....

So the easy stuff the cashier can do but then she pulls out receipts from 2019....

So they call for a leader

I come over to figure out what's going on...

50% of the stuff is not even carries at Target 

Then the shit we do carry she bought in 2019...

Its been 2020 for at least 4 months now. Her receipt is clearly expired even with a red card.

So I explain we can't do her return...

She goes"why not you extended your returns"

Grabs sign IF you made a purchase during these dates in 2020.

But you can do a no receipt return and get lowest price 

It didn't even give her a merchandise card...

She straight up had to do an exchange. 

So she leaves all the stuff we said no to and the FSA picks it up for it to be returned the sales floor. 

She comes back and is like where is my stuff?

I'm not paid to babysit your belongings 

So I go find them

We do the exchange 

I hate humanity slightly more..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 30, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> She straight up had to do an exchange.


Over her limit!!! She’s tried this before. 


Sassy Avocado said:


> So she leaves all the stuff we said no to


As guests are walking away with stuff on the table I say to them “ma’am if you leave this here I have to throw it out” and they usually take it


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 30, 2020)

I thought the extension was if it expired during the time we were not accepting exchanges, not if you bought when we were not accepting exchanges.  If that is the case and bought in late December then without redcard expired late March and with redcard even mid December would be extended unless I misunderstand how the extension works.  And that is even without the year for Target brand.


----------



## NKG (Apr 30, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> I thought the extension was if it expired during the time we were not accepting exchanges, not if you bought when we were not accepting exchanges.  If that is the case and bought in late December then without redcard expired late March and with redcard even mid December would be extended unless I misunderstand how the extension works.  And that is even without the year for Target brand.



She was NOT returning anything Target owned. .


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 1, 2020)

TTOG: You finished paying for your 6-7 items and you left your goddamn cart in my lane.
I told you, "hey, can you take your cart?"
Your ass was like, "my hands are full – I just can't."
Like... how tf are your hands full? You have two bags that weigh less than 2 pounds.

Fuck you.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 1, 2020)

TTOG (or more!) not wearing a face mask and not even shopping for essentials:
You should just expect me to be grumpy toward you, especially if you also can't be bothered to maintain social distance.  Jerk.  Do NOT get in my face when there's a contagious, untreatable disease floating around.


----------



## Shani (May 1, 2020)

TTOG: Yes, I was laughing at you.
You approached me wanting more than the set limits on cleaning supplies because you own a company. You want to keep your workers safe, I get it. But we have rules.
I called over a lead because you wouldn't let it go. Said lead made the decision to let you get a little extra for your company.
Said lead even took you to the registers to ring you up themselves so you wouldn't be stopped for the quantity.
So when I saw you come back a few minutes later with another cart trying to buy more cleaning products, I sure as hell laughed when I paged said lead to let them know what you were up to and they came storming back over to scold you for taking advantage of their sympathy.
Not sorry.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 1, 2020)

Today, I  answer phone and hear :

”I need to know how much my order is before I come pick it up.  If I tell you what I ordered can you add it up for me ?”

stupid me attempts assistance and guest says :  
‘’a coloring book, a T-shirt, some dish soap .....”. No brands/no dpci’s”

nooooooooooooo.  Why do I answer the phone !!!
I was TEMPTED to give her an amount and hang up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Today, I  answer phone and hear :
> 
> ”I need to know how much my order is before I come pick it up.  If I tell you what I ordered can you add it up for me ?”
> 
> ...


 just say you can add it to target.com cart and total it there


----------



## Far from newbie (May 2, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> just say you can add it to target.com cart and total it there


That’s what I ORIGINALLY tried to do but she had NO DPCI and couldn’t remember the brand/size of dish detergent etc. For the other things ! 
She wanted me to find the order that had those things in it !

oh, you mean tell her SHE can add it - ya, that’s how the call ended.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 2, 2020)

TTOG:  I can sympathize with you about getting two packages of toilet paper, one for your household and one for your elderly mother who lives downstairs from you.  Do you know how many sob stories we hear in a week, about TP, cleaning supplies, hand sanitizer, etc.?  How about buying one large package and split it?  After all, it's not like her home is across town from you, right?

She just walked away from me - not sure if she was miffed or thinking, "how dumb, why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 6, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> TTOG: You finished paying for your 6-7 items and you left your goddamn cart in my lane.
> I told you, "hey, can you take your cart?"
> Your ass was like, "my hands are full – I just can't."
> Like... how tf are your hands full? You have two bags that weigh less than 2 pounds.
> ...


Buuuuuuurrrrrnnnnnnn.

They need that Aldis thing with the 25 cent carts. Then people wouldn't leave them everywhere.  I would of said, "There's 25 cents in it for ya... like Aldis!"

Lazy rebel scum.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 6, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Today, I  answer phone and hear :
> 
> ”I need to know how much my order is before I come pick it up.  If I tell you what I ordered can you add it up for me ?”
> 
> ...




Them: "Can you add it up for me?"

Me: "Yes!"

Also me: *click*










Oh, did they mean RIGHT NOW?  My bad.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 6, 2020)

A quarter a cart Aldi style may help but the entitled over spent Karens probably wouldn't care and they'd leave a cart in the lot.  Wow, did you see that?  25 mph cross wind and that cart just slammed into that over priced SUV!  A "Karen on Karen" event suitable for framing.


----------



## jackandcat (May 6, 2020)

The guest who literally carries zero cash ("penniless" in a literal sense), who only carries one payment card which is rejected. The guest doesn't comprehend that they have to contact the card issuer. I have to calm them down and emphasize, please call your card issuer. Sometimes they are dejected or even crying that they can't provide milk for their kids, cat food for their pet, etc.

The guest who only uses smartphone payment such as Samsung Pay, Apple Pay or Google Pay.  Their phone payment doesn't work. They get angry, claiming our wi-fi is no good (works fine for everyone else!), claiming their own cell reception is bad in our building (first complaint I've heard today about that), ad nauseum.  I ask if they have a physical payment card. They insist they never carry the physical card, and they never, ever carry cash.  I shrug my shoulders and with perhaps a kind wink of a not-in-my-teen-years Gen-Xer, suggest they always keep a physical card with them as you cannot totally rely on those smartphone payment systems.

The "guest" (quote marks intended) who makes multiple attempts to get their payment card to work, inserting and swiping, without success, ultimately receiving the Target screen message that they have exceeded the number of attempts and will be denied. Repeat the process with another card, same result.  LOD or AP aren't easily reached.  We have a growing checkout line while the "guest" gets agitated.  Guest has no cash either.  _I'm not supposed to assume that the cards are stolen and the accounts frozen due to fraud, so I don't say anything about this. _ Have to suggest to guest that I'll suspend their transaction, they need to call the card issuer and get things straightened out.  They leave my area, pretend to make a phone call to somebody, then leave the store and never return.

The  guest who only uses cash for payment.  Nothing wrong with using cash, but their purchase with tax is $139.99 and they only have $138 in cash and no other method of payment. They have no ATM card to get money from the ATM. They spend three minutes holding up the line "debating" what item in their cart they can do without. A line forms behind the guest. Uggh!

The guest paying with cash but presenting a badly-mutilated $100 bill for buying a $1.39 pack of gum. The bill is obviously torn and cellophane-taped together. It's not clear if the two sides match.  Mutilated currency needs to be brought to a bank, they are better at figuring out if this is a legitimate currency unit or if it's questionable. Guest purports to not understand. Arrrggghhh!


----------



## Captain Orca (May 6, 2020)

Cashiers are the backbone.....nerves of steel.  I'd last 2 minutes.  I'd rather make bales all day long.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2020)

@jackandcat lol next time tell those Apple payers that it doesn’t use WiFi. At all. It’s communicating just from the phone to the card reader


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2020)

If they do the "but it works everywhere else" say the card reader doesn't have NFC technology.  I have no clue if that's true or not, but the lack of function means it's a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 7, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> If they do the "but it works everywhere else" say the card reader doesn't have NFC technology.  I have no clue if that's true or not, but the lack of function means it's a reasonable explanation.


These card readers always have but until a few months ago target had it disabled to push wallet. They made a big deal about accepting Apple Pay a few months back when they finally enabled it. A better response is “we’ve been having issues with NFC payments today”

If the guest knows what they’re doing with Apple Pay (and most do, since only techy people use it anyways) it almost always works


----------



## jackandcat (May 7, 2020)

Sometimes, guests are upset by the "contact your card issuer" message.  Unfortunately, card issuers sometimes use transaction algorithms to detect irregular transaction patterns. Some transactions at other merchants (filling stations, restaurants) involve a temporary "hold" amount higher than the customer's actual purchase.  Banks sometimes will place a temporary hold on check deposits into personal checking accounts.  Most payments on credit accounts don't fully process until the next business day.  Some guests do not understand that business days exclude weekends and all U.S. legal holidays.  I've learned not to say much, sometimes the guest is actually rather embarrassed and caught off-guard.  In my experience, it's prudent to be patient and polite and not offer the guest any speculation as to why their payment was declined, while politely suggesting that the guest contact the card issuer while inviting them to use another form of payment.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2020)

And sometimes it hasn't declined due to money but because the bank froze it for other reasons. My daughter's card once was frozen because she bought gas 25 miles from home. Didn't know until she tried to buy lunch later that day.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 7, 2020)

I once had my account frozen because I purchased a bunch of 99 cent songs from iTunes and Apple processed each one as a separate transaction. It was about 50 99 cent transactions in one evening. That got flagged as suspicious. Another time, my account was not only frozen, but I was forced to go through a bunch of steps to get an entirely new debit card. That happened because I had purchased a Christmas gift from an Irish retailer directly online.

Banks use complicated algorithms to flag suspicious activity. It sometimes flags legit purchases because the account holder did something out of the ordinary. It sucks when it happens, but it's nice to know that your bank is at least trying to prevent someone from stealing your account number and racking up a bunch of charges because that sucks even worse.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 7, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> And sometimes it hasn't declined due to money but because the bank froze it for other reasons. My daughter's card once was frozen because she bought gas 25 miles from home. Didn't know until she tried to buy lunch later that day.


My card was declined because the bank froze it because someone bought gas many miles away.*


*Spoiler Alert:  IT WASN'T ME!

After that I begrudgingly got a credit card in case it happens again because I don't carry cash much because I hate dealing with change. (Not the doing something different, change;  but the fills your pocket &  too many damn pennies laying around, change.)


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2020)

What made me pissy is that she has bought stuff from twice as far away and her bank didn't flag it...but because we live close to the state border the bank assumes that's not a place that anyone can possibly live close to and flagged by state rather than distance.  If it had been 25 miles as the crow flies it would have made a lot more sense than hopping over the state line while traveling on a major US highway is a no-no, but going twice as far the opposite direction was cool.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 7, 2020)

To the guest attempting to shoplift a $350 vacuum. You've been denied. Hopefully, you don't come back to try it again, AP probably has you on their watch list.


----------



## jackandcat (May 8, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> To the guest attempting to shoplift a $350 vacuum. You've been denied. Hopefully, you don't come back to try it again, AP probably has you on their watch list.


  Too bad they didn't get a free ride in a police car, and a few nights of free room-and-board at the county jail.


----------



## jackandcat (May 8, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> What made me pissy is that she has bought stuff from twice as far away and her bank didn't flag it...but because we live close to the state border the bank assumes that's not a place that anyone can possibly live close to and flagged by state rather than distance.  If it had been 25 miles as the crow flies it would have made a lot more sense than hopping over the state line while traveling on a major US highway is a no-no, but going twice as far the opposite direction was cool.


 I've learned to contact the card issuer about our travel plans when we go to British Columbia or Oregon even on a long day trip to a border town (Vancouver BC or Portland).  Ironically if we drove over to Spokane or Pullman, within our state, we wouldn't need to contact them.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2020)

It's stupid that a short hop has to be considered "traveling".  Like, we're not going on a tourist trip hours away.  25 miles is a very reasonable distance from home, far more reasonable than 50 miles in the other direction.  If banks were really concerned about theft they'd make it a radius, no matter how many borders are crossed within that radius.


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2020)

I'm stocking in frozen. This guest stands in the aisle with his kids. I'm minding my own business because I am trying to not make contact unless necessary. Guest comes up and looks at my cart. He tells his daughter "she hasn't worked out the pancakes yet" everything on my metro says "Amys" "Birdseye" "Ore-Ida" clearly on the boxes. I tell the guest sorry I don't have pancakes on this cart. We have the mini pancakes and that's it. So does this guy take my answer and leave....no-one minute later here he comes down the aisle. Still no pancakes...

Had he asked me if we had anymore. I would have scanned it to find out. He assumed and promised his daughter. So he got an assumed answer.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2020)

From a lurker

TTO (not really) Guest: Our cafe lobby lights were out & the entrance had been blocked off except for an opening for me to push a uboat of supplies thru. You walked right thru behind me, went to a table & began setting up your tablet. As you were pulling down a chair that was upside down on said table, I said "Sir, you can't sit there."
You: "Oh, I'm not buying anything. I'm just working on my tablet."
Me: "This area is closed off. You can't come in here."
You: *looks around* "The rest of the store is open; why can't I sit here?"
Me: "Because we are CLOSED. Please leave."
You: *stalks out angrily*
You were obviously here for the free wifi & ended up getting chased out of three areas for sitting/loitering before AP told you to leave because you weren't wearing a mask.

Dick.


----------



## NKG (May 9, 2020)

I'm walking into the restroom after this guest. I don't see her so I turn into a stall and ::Bam::: there she is mid de-panting. So I go to the next stall and slam the door to give her a hint. I hear her try too but doesn't since the next guest has the same interaction. Never flushes or washes her hands but is wearing a mask 🤦‍♀️

I followed her out and she obviously looked high as a kite


----------



## MareMichigan (May 10, 2020)

To that one shipt shopper who comes way too often and invades my space:


----------



## SmilingGrunt (May 10, 2020)

When you see this taped on the doors of the bathroom stalls. 😓


----------



## Kaitii (May 10, 2020)

TToG

NO i cant look up how much credit is left on your red card, you have to call the # on the card

i dont understand how the FUCK you dont understand this, ask me 4 times to check and then have the audacity to say "fine, im going to go to customer service to have them check because YOU dont want to" 

then proceed to not go up, not call, and ask mobile to ring you up for the tv you wanted (youre fucking welcome for pulling it for you) and then the card doesnt go thru

so THEN you go to the front and just... never come back 

sold the tv minutes after they left anyways


----------



## goingto4 (May 12, 2020)

TToG: No, I wasn't peeking my head through clothing to watch you. Trust me, last place I want my face is in between all this gross clothing that people are putting on while on the sales floor. My bad for wearing a blue shirt with a badge on it and staring off into space thinking about food.

Since it wouldn't make much sense to post in the other thread since these go together... 

TToTM: I've worked with you for over 3 years now. I've given advice and helped out with school work, and you've seen me handle some situations that produced some fantastic discussions. I really want to know what was going through your mind as you stood there while your mom chewed me out. I really hope it opened your eyes to a different side of everything going on in the world today and I really hope you got to see the other side racism. I'll still be here for you for whatever you may need whenever you may need it.


----------



## Bosch (May 12, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I've learned to contact the card issuer about our travel plans when we go to British Columbia or Oregon even on a long day trip to a border town (Vancouver BC or Portland).  Ironically if we drove over to Spokane or Pullman, within our state, we wouldn't need to contact them.



Yep, I always find out in Mt. Vernon on my way back to Seattle and desperately need fuel that my card has been frozen. Sorry Chase I didn't spend that much up north. I went up once and bought nothing but a Chap Stick(no really!) and that got my card frozen. Then the one time I bought almost a grand worth of hockey gear - not a peep..


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 12, 2020)

I got notified by a card issuer about a couple of free games purchased from a "mobile app store" (unspecified which app store or which games). Since I had downloaded a couple of games from iTunes I said they were legit and didn't think anything of it.

Turns out it was a test to see if it could get through fraud detection. Couple grand of plane tickets and too much time spent on the phone with my card issuer later, it was resolved, but I learned my lesson on that one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 12, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> I got notified by a card issuer about a couple of free games purchased from a "mobile app store" (unspecified which app store or which games). Since I had downloaded a couple of games from iTunes I said they were legit and didn't think anything of it.
> 
> Turns out it was a test to see if it could get through fraud detection. Couple grand of plane tickets and too much time spent on the phone with my card issuer later, it was resolved, but I learned my lesson on that one.


App Store will always identify itself as Apple, I’m pretty sure.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 12, 2020)

Apple will, but the fraud notification text from my card issuer didn't, for some damn reason, give the name of the company when they notified me of suspected fraud, just the category of the retailer.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 12, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Apple will, but the fraud notification text from my card issuer didn't, for some damn reason, give the name of the company when they notified me of suspected fraud, just the category of the retailer.


That’s so weird


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 14, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I'm stocking in frozen. This guest stands in the aisle with his kids. I'm minding my own business because I am trying to not make contact unless necessary. Guest comes up and looks at my cart. He tells his daughter "she hasn't worked out the pancakes yet" everything on my metro says "Amys" "Birdseye" "Ore-Ida" clearly on the boxes. I tell the guest sorry I don't have pancakes on this cart. We have the mini pancakes and that's it. So does this guy take my answer and leave....no-one minute later here he comes down the aisle. Still no pancakes...
> 
> Had he asked me if we had anymore. I would have scanned it to find out. He assumed and promised his daughter. So he got an assumed answer.



The bike aisle is cleaned out empty.

I asked a team member how many bicycles are they putting together in the back?  She said, "I don't know."  I felt like Sam Kinison in 'Back To School,.... "Good answer. Good answer.  I'm gonna be watching you."

Bicycles are the new toilet paper around here.  Freaky times man. Freaky.

I was going to tell her I put one in a trailer yesterday at our DC and I'll be back in 6 days to get it but I thought it may sound "too forward", so I didn't bother to warn her that I'LL BE BACK IN   S I X  D A Y S   TO GET IT.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 14, 2020)

Please assist - I NEED a comeback for guests like this lately ;

1. Guest asks question (any question)
2. I answer (as helpfully and politely as I can - really)
3. Guest doesn’t LIKE answer because it doesn’t produce product to them immediately
4.  They are unkind, condescending and downright hurtful with their response, :
        “That wasn’t helpful at all”
        “I guess I’ll ask someone else that WANTS to help me”
         “Thanks for nothing”
         “I can see you don’t have it, that’s why I bothered to ask you for it”
          “Nevermind, I’ll find it myself”
          “Nevermind, I’ll go to Walmart”
           “Useless, that’s why you’re working here!”
I’m getting beaten down by these guests every day - making me wish I had some kind of quip, creative comeback because ’killing them with kindness’ isn’t working
        They are getting VERY MEAN.


----------



## Yetive (May 14, 2020)

When they go to another tm, usually a newbie who asks on the walkie, I like to respond, "Nope, we still don't have it "


----------



## CeeCee (May 15, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Please assist - I NEED a comeback for guests like this lately ;
> 
> 1. Guest asks question (any question)
> 2. I answer (as helpfully and politely as I can - really)
> ...


“I’m so sorry sir/ma’am but I’m not in charge of ordering. Corporate decides what to ship to our store. If you get a survey on the bottom of your receipt today you can let them know how you feel about this situation.” (Look sad as you apologize.) 

This takes the focus off of you and onto corporate where it belongs. It also makes the guest feel like they are “going over your head” to the top person with their complaint.

Followup with a cheerful “is there anything else I can help you with?”


----------



## NKG (May 15, 2020)

To Coronavirus Caren (Karen with C) ,

Yes,  I know we are supposed to maintain 6ft away from each other. I however can't do my job if I have to wait for you to text on your phone for 5 minutes to put out 2 boxes. You weren't off to the side like a normal person either. So I simply tell you I am walking past you. Normal people would move over and apologize. You just said " I'll just move to the next aisle." Okay bye....


----------



## Kaitii (May 19, 2020)

ttog:

we are GLAD u are never coming back lmao

GUYS BUCKLE UP FOR THIS WILD ASS STORY

ALRIGHT SO i get a call to my dept
go over and the mobile tech there is like uhh this lady wants me to put on her phone case but i told her we cant and she wanted to speak to a manager so i called u 
so im like yeah uh shes right we cant do that
and she goes OFF about being tired of covid bullshit
but this was a policy b4 that so whatever

and then shes like
this is TARGET PROPERTY
so u need to be RESPONSIBLE FOR IT AND PUT IT ON MY PHONE
and im like ... uh ? u paid for it right
"yes"
"so its.... ur... property"
"NO!!! until i walk out the door with it its TARGETS PROPERTY if i try and open it right now i will be ARRESTED AND DETAINED"
"u have a reciept... its urs..."
"NOT UNTIL I LEAVE THE STORE"

so i call my etl

cos fuck this
and the lady is dead ass like "what so you cant handle it?"
so my etl comes over and shes like SUP WHATS GOIN ON

and she sees the look i shoot her and is just like UGH I DONT GOT TIME FOR THIS (not out loud, was written on her face) 

so she tries so hard to explain why we cannot and says "we are only trained to provide the service of selling you a product not putting it on"

and the lady is like "you dumbasses arent TRAINED to do ANYTHING"

and my boss is like

what is going on

am i being punkd is this a prank 
this cant be real


and she was like "ok i will refund u then bcos we are not putting the case on"

so she goes thru the refund process and is like "ok pls put ur card in the reader to complete the refund" (she knows she can jus press recommended refund im p sure she just wanted to see how this would go)

"no you put it in"

and my etl is so close to cracking she wants to FIGHT 

and she was like i am NOT touching ur card
and the customer throws her card at my boss and is like "yes u r"

and starts saying smth abt her attorney
and my etl is done and calls ap

so ap shows up and shes like SO WHATS UP GUYS

and this lady finally gives up and the return has been done

and says "it'll be a cold day in hell before i come back to target"

and as soon as she walks away we start laughing our absolute asses off

and shes like yeah laugh it up u assholes


----------



## Kaitii (May 19, 2020)

heres the last 2 minutes of the ordeal

can i get fired for this? maybe. but whatever lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 19, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> heres the last 2 minutes of the ordeal
> 
> can i get fired for this? maybe. but whatever lol



Stupid guest.


----------



## happygoth (May 19, 2020)

OMFG.


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2020)

Ya can't fix stupid, not even by snapping a cover on it


----------



## seasonaldude (May 19, 2020)

Kaitii wins the Internet today.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 19, 2020)

Are Walmart Karens as bad as Target Karens?  That was some story!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 19, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Are Walmart Karens as bad as Target Karens?  That was some story!


Karen wouldn’t be caught dead in Walmart


----------



## Captain Orca (May 19, 2020)

On the contrary, oh yes there are Karens in WalMart, usually they are louder, more classless,  more disruptive kids,  and oddly they don't bitch as much over prices, they're just very irritating.


----------



## happygoth (May 19, 2020)

That's not a Karen.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 20, 2020)

They are here.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 20, 2020)

I had a walmart Karen the day after stimulus checks  dropped. Tried to check out 30 items or more at my electronics mini boat.... she didn't like my answers.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 20, 2020)

My store got hit by Wal-Mart shoppers today. Shoes looked nicely zoned before the store opened. Went back by to grab some items around 10 am. It was fucking trashed. Not a little trashed. Fucking trashed. Shoes were strewn all over the floor. It was disgusting. Felt so bad for our shoes DBO when I saw her walking in. Probably an hours long job just to make it look somewhat presentable.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 21, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> ttog:
> 
> we are GLAD u are never coming back lmao
> 
> ...


I would of had her trespass banned from the store for disturbing the peace.  This is some Jerry Springer shit right here.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 21, 2020)

Funny thing that I read this today.  Last night I went to Walmart with my ancient Aunt (that LOVES Walmart) to get her a new phone (she’s on my plan).
  We signed up, bought a case and while talking the employee opened the package and put the case on and even started manually transferring some of the contacts - all without even asking permission.
  I was actually a bit annoyed cause I wanted to get out of there ASAP and didn’t want to wait for her to do that.
Also thinking - hey, hands off -  one of the best parts about a brand new phone is opening the box and setting it up ?

also reminds me of how often we are asked to install watch batteries. 
 Can’t anyone do anything for themselves anymore ?  
..........And why do so many people still wear a watch that requires a battery ?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2020)

Why? Because they are cheap. Why spend over $100 for a glorified pedometer or over $200 for a glorified pedometer that will tell you that you have a message when it is close enough to your phone that you can hear the message alert from the phone directly when $25 gets you time, day, date, multiple alarms, stopwatch and a nightlight?


----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2020)

And with most watches, especially water resistant ones, the seal can be damaged if you try to pry the back off without using the proper tools. 

When I worked at Sears even our Fine Jewelry department stopped selling and changing batteries. Everyone went to a small jewelry repair place in the mall.


----------



## SallyHoover (May 21, 2020)

TTOG last night- you are a bully and a jerk- at SCO who (along with his buddy) refused to back up more than a half step when I asked him to because he was within 3 ft of the first busy SCO.  I asked him to step back and wait until he was called.  As soon as the guest left the sco, he took another step forward and I asked him again to wait until called so I could clean the device.  He stood immediately behind me while I quickly wiped down the machine.  

We have multiple signs saying to wait until called.  About half follow the instructions and the other half, even when told the machines need to be wiped down come forward and wait just behind the machines.  I realize lines are long and you want to get out as soon as possible but I deserve at least a 2-3 ft bubble around me while doing my job unless direct contact is required.


----------



## ToyMaster (May 21, 2020)

Just so wrong...and so typical. It's a shame we can't treat them as we would a guest in our home. If you can't or won't behave, you're not welcome. Guests abuse the term big time...


----------



## NKG (May 21, 2020)

So I'm cleaning a spill (obviously not the one in the picture nor that massive but it's to illustrate my story) we are in the aisle cleaning it up and a guest asked if they could go through the spill to get in the cooler....Normal people just wait or come back


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> So I'm cleaning a spill (obviously not the one in the picture nor that massive but it's to illustrate my story) we are in the aisle cleaning it up and a guest asked if they could go through the spill to get in the cooler....Normal people just wait or come back


We had a wine endcap collapse & had to rope off a main aisle & it was the same thing with guests trying to go thru it.


----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We had a wine endcap collapse & had to rope off a main aisle & it was the same thing with guests trying to go thru it.


Wine? Oh that's tragic!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2020)

Alcohol abuse.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2020)

That doesn't look like wine.  That looks more like sugar....or cocaine.


----------



## redeye58 (May 22, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Wine? Oh that's tragic!


It really was 😢
Not to mention the smell


----------



## Captain Orca (May 23, 2020)

Idiots not guests


----------



## ToyMaster (May 23, 2020)

Seems to me that those two words all too often are one and the same.


----------



## NKG (May 26, 2020)

I see this guest in Electronics and he doesn't acknowledge me so I keep walking. I get past 4 end caps in toys and he flags me down. His wife has a plastic car seat cover over her stroller-basically suffocating the baby. He vaguely describes a toy and says "you sure don't have a lot of toys left" only if there was a reason why people needed to entertain their kids 🤔 "sir people are buying alot of toys because of the pandemic but did you see it online" So of course he doesn't he's just guessing or fucking with me idk. So I find it and he's like " oh there it is". As if he found it on his own. This is why I don't like helping people anymore


----------



## Pattern Finder (May 29, 2020)

TTOG: 

Listen, we ain’t doing curb-side pick up. We never have. Park your car somewhere else that isn’t a Drive-Up spot and pick up your order in store. You are responsible for your own actions, so don’t yell at me for making a mistake on both placing an order Online Pick-Up and forgetting your mask at home.

This lady had the audacity to ignore the parking lot traffic cones by going the wrong way of traffic, speed up behind, and honk at me while I was carrying a shit ton of bags and mid-crossing. Run me over Sharol, I fucking dare you. Maybe my safety vest will catch more of your attention on your windshield wipers instead


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2020)

TTOG: I directed you down to the hand off window to pick up your drink which was not yet ready.
You hovered around before trying to REACH AROUND all my plastic shielding to grab a straw.
I told you I would GET you a straw but you persisted until I finally pointed to the sign that said "THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS AREA CLEAR" & said 'WAIT for me to call your drink & NEVER reach into a food prep area'.
What do you think all that shielding is for?! It sure as hell isn't a sneeze guard!!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 29, 2020)

TTOG with your mask hanging by one loop on your ear, not covering your face at all:
Guest, walking toward me, holding her phone so I can see it a picture: Can you help me find this?
Me, backing up: Yes, I'm happy to help, but would you please put your mask on?
Guest: What?
Me: Would you please put your mask on?
Guest: Pfft, it's right here.
Me: Yes, but if it's not covering your mouth and nose, it doesn't do any good.
Guest: Never mind, I'll keep looking and find it myself.  Thank you for you time, flowteamchick.  (Stomps off.)
Me: Okay then.
Ug.  Had my first stupid guest of the day before the store had been open a half-hour.
One might think that wearing a mask is the absolute most horrible thing ever.  Give me a break.  Please.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 1, 2020)

Dear Karen, 
Nope, sorry, I can't let you come back in 15 minutes to pay for your groceries We can hold it for you and you can come get it in the morning, but 7:00 means 7:00. Since you weren't having it, I walkied a GSTL  and he said the same thing...

Yes, I know it really sucks, but the key is not to shop at 6:50 PM and then realize 5 minutes before you go to pay that you left your wallet at home. 

I would've felt bad because you had alligator tears, but you weren't at all understanding and then you acted like we were being mean to you and that it was our fault for not staying open to accommodate you. It's not the store's fault that *you* forgot your wallet.

We don't want to have to hurry people out of the store, but with current events, we must.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2020)

FredPanda3 said:


> At my store it was a firm no as well. People would also call and ask for boxes at my store and we’d also have women ask if they can come into the back and look at the boxes and pick some out. Sometimes it would be later in the day and we didn’t have boxes (when we had a 4am unload). But Yeah, that’s a no.


This explains why a new TM tried to stop me as I was pushing a cart full of (pharmacy) boxes last week, saying I was not allowed to take them.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 1, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Oh my.  Someone actually goes to the bother of bringing (or stealing?) another container to pour some dish soap into?  Can't fix stupid.


I’ve heard of hand sanitizer, but not dish soap


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 2, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I once had my account frozen because I purchased a bunch of 99 cent songs from iTunes and Apple processed each one as a separate transaction. It was about 50 99 cent transactions in one evening. That got flagged as suspicious. Another time, my account was not only frozen, but I was forced to go through a bunch of steps to get an entirely new debit card. That happened because I had purchased a Christmas gift from an Irish retailer directly online.
> 
> Banks use complicated algorithms to flag suspicious activity. It sometimes flags legit purchases because the account holder did something out of the ordinary. It sucks when it happens, but it's nice to know that your bank is at least trying to prevent someone from stealing your account number and racking up a bunch of charges because that sucks even worse.


Mine was frozen because I used it in a vending machine


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 2, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> We had a wine endcap collapse & had to rope off a main aisle & it was the same thing with guests trying to go thru it.


Probably same people who would sue for slip & fall saying you created an unsafe condition.
So why did you cause them to walk through a caution taped spill anyways?
You have some 'splaining to do.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Probably same people who would sue for slip & fall saying you created an unsafe condition.
> So why did you cause them to walk through a caution taped spill anyways?
> You have some 'splaining to do.


It's not like one could miss a large red lake on a white tile floor but a few guests were trying to pull at the tape to go across said lake.
Went thru a crap ton of Wypalls & AbsorbX that day


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 6, 2020)

TTOG who called service desk to retrieve 4 AA Ikea batteries from a recently returned defective bubble machine: Doesn't it cost more money for gasoline to come get your used Ikea batteries, than just buying 4 new batteries?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2020)

Still gotta drive to buy the batteries.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> TTOG who called service desk to retrieve 4 AA Ikea batteries from a recently returned defective bubble machine: Doesn't it cost more money for gasoline to come get your used Ikea batteries, than just buying 4 new batteries?


That would’ve been a no from me “sorry we already sent it back”


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 6, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That would’ve been a no from me “sorry we already sent it back”


Lol. Tempted, but it was just sitting there in the salvage box. Had to use a screw driver to open up the compartment to get the batteries, though.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> TTOG who called service desk to retrieve 4 AA Ikea batteries from a recently returned defective bubble machine: Doesn't it cost more money for gasoline to come get your used Ikea batteries, than just buying 4 new batteries?


Batteries are expensive.  A single 4 pack of batteries would put enough gas in my car's tank for about 100 miles of driving.


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Batteries are expensive.  A single 4 pack of batteries would put enough gas in my car's tank for about 100 miles of driving.


Lol.
4 new AA Ikea batteries = $1.16
Lowest local gasoline price currently is $2.23 per gallon.
$1.16 of gas will get you 0.52 gallon of gas.
Your car would have to get 192 miles per gallon to get you your 100 miles.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2020)

Gas here is less than $2, $1.89 last time I filled up.  Search of Target.com the cheapest four pack of AA batteries I found were $4.50.


----------



## Kvothe (Jun 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Gas here is less than $2, $1.89 last time I filled up.  Search of Target.com the cheapest four pack of AA batteries I found were $4.50.


I would guess that 4 used AA Ikea batteries would be worth less than $1.16.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Gas here is less than $2, $1.89 last time I filled up.  Search of Target.com the cheapest four pack of AA batteries I found were $4.50.



Yeah, but why would you just buy a four pack? A 20 pack of Up & UP AA batteries costs $12.99. That's certainly cheaper than a tank of gas. You can do even better with Amazon brand batteries (really good and long-lasting from my experience) and get a 48 pack of AAs for $15.49. Batteries are cheap.


----------



## jackandcat (Jun 7, 2020)

I will say the Ikea AA batteries are pretty good, I seem to recall the last time I bought them (six months ago) you got a dozen for $2.99 but that may have changed. My own experience was they lasted longer than our Up&Up AA batteries, at least in an ancient Sony Walkman tape player.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 8, 2020)

TTOScammer: Nice try, but as soon as you said "Can you enter your TM number so I can get this coupon off? Because it only works if you guys do it." I knew something was up and you quickly realized that I knew because you gave up immediately and walked away.

Just because I'm disabled doesn't mean I'm stupid. 😂😂


----------



## goingto4 (Jun 10, 2020)

TTOKaren: So sorry you had to wait 2 minutes for Vulnerable hour to end to get your sugar-laced venti whatever mess you got. I hope you enjoyed my overly enthusiastic "Thanks for coming this morning!"

And yes, we've been doing this "vulnerable thing" for over 3 months now.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 15, 2020)

TTOAsshole: Dude, I offered to help you by adjusting the price of the backpack you were purchasing, do you always react like the following when something isn't going your way?

"Tch, this was $10 cheaper on the shelf than it is here!"
"OK, well I can adj--"
"You know what? Fuck it I'll just get it for what it is cause I'm probably gonna take it up the ass anywhere else. Screw it *mumble mumble*"

OK, whatever, guy you clearly didn't want my help, so I left you alone.

But it didn't end there. You had a lot of stuff that took you a while to pack up. That's fine, no issues with that. While you were packing our AP guy was doing his regularly scheduled stroll around the store and I was doing a stray roundup at the registers. I saw that my bin was getting full so I called for a front end TM to come and grab it.

Before i could even finish making my call, you looked up and snapped at me "I've been here for five minutes, don't call your security guys on me for that! God!"

WTF-ever man. I don't give a rat's behind how long you take. Both myself and the TSS were just doing our jobs, you're the one that needed to calm down. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 15, 2020)

I love this thread! Thank you! Such funny, albeit frustrating and enraging stories, but all humorously told. I've been super lucky so far that every guest I've interacted with has been completely polite and nice. It's u been a month though. And I'm not front end! Good luck to you saints for not getting lopping sheers from seasonal!!


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 15, 2020)

TTOG, thank you for finding me two aisles away from the dog food spill and letting me know about it. "I'm sorry, I was getting a (40 lb) bag of dogfood and the bag tore."

He and his wife left while I guarded the round kibble strewn across the whole aisle in about a one to two foot wide section.

While I waited for someone to bring the broom, hazard triangle, etc., a couple came by asking about dog food. I directed them to the product which was on the other side of the spill. The husband smartly went up the neighboring aisle and back down the aisle with the spill to the product. But, Karen, his wife couldn't be bothered with that. She walked right through it with an cousin of "ooo, look, I'm being careful." Ug. Tired of these lazy privileged asshats.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 15, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> TTOG, thank you for finding me two aisles away from the dog food spill and letting me know about it. "I'm sorry, I was getting a (40 lb) bag of dogfood and the bag tore."
> 
> He and his wife left while I guarded the round kibble strewn across the whole aisle in about a one to two foot wide section.
> 
> While I waited for someone to bring the broom, hazard triangle, etc., a couple came by asking about dog food. I directed them to the product which was on the other side of the spill. The husband smartly went up the neighboring aisle and back down the aisle with the spill to the product. But, Karen, his wife couldn't be bothered with that. She walked right through it with an cousin of "ooo, look, I'm being careful." Ug. Tired of these lazy privileged asshats.


I always loved the guests that 'fessed up about damage.  I didn't care that most of the time it was "It was already (insert type of damage here)" as a face saving, at least they didn't leave it messed up for someone else to buy.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 15, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> This shopper is in our store a LOT; don't know why they haven't figured out where everything is by now


Tell her to get the Target app!


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 15, 2020)

SNL skit about customers doing returns. It's a Kmart spoof, but still....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I always loved the guests that 'fessed up about damage.  I didn't care that most of the time it was "It was already (insert type of damage here)" as a face saving, at least they didn't leave it messed up for someone else to buy.


Yes. At GS, I’d much rather you just tell me straight up “oh I used this” when you’re returning so I can defect it. People think I’m gonna deny them if they do lol


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 15, 2020)

loser girl said:


> What is the man name for Karen?


Kevin? Chad?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2020)

Karl? Kieran?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2020)

Douche bag?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 15, 2020)

Most common I've heard is Chad. I've also heard Richard.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Most common I've heard is Chad. I've also heard Richard.


Richard has its own nickname


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 15, 2020)

Kyle.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 17, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Sounds like bull.  Farther down the bottom of the cup means it's harder to squeeze it to deformation, allowing a firmer grip.  And there's not really much need to apply that much pressure anyway, especially if you encircle with your fingers rather than have only two points of contact.  There's nothing wrong with putting a drink on the counter instead of a direct handoff.  I'm sure drive thru is more challenging (though how much more challenging than fast food soda cups?), but this wasn't drive thru.


I went through drive thru at Arbys.  I used my card.  The lady doesn't take my card.  Instead she holds out with both hands, a card reader.  I almost reached out to it until I realized just stick in my thing and get it on.  This is how we do it.  Everyone is different I guess.  CoronaV has fubared all the rules.  I felt dirty.  She made me feel dirty.  Almost like I was handing her cash laden with fecal matter, dirty.   



It's not right.  But that chicken & swiss & curly fries was still the sh#@$%&$#@!


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 18, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> You mean to tell me your Cafe actually has a line?
> 
> Like... there are actual people waiting to buy stuff?
> 
> At Food Avenue?



This sounds more like ours. Or how it was anyway. Ours got removed, but it was never busy when it did exist.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2020)

TTOG: There's a sign at the register at our PIzza Hut counter stating that they are closed until further notice; the Icee & soda machines are also turned off so is it a reading comprehension problem?
I was filling shelves at Starbucks nearby as you stood at the register waiting.
Then you leaned over & said "Helloooooooooo! Anybody back there?!"
Me: "There's no one back there."
You: "When will they be back?"
Me: "We don't know."
You: "You don't know? How do you NOT KNOW?!"
Me: *points to the sign* 

Mutters & wanders off.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jun 18, 2020)

TTOTM, I'm sorry I made that bitchy comment about you having your mask back on. I was confused in my attempt to be funny. My sincerest apologies for subjecting you to the inner Karen I am attempting to suffocate.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 21, 2020)

TTGuyIPissedOff: If you don't want to pay with Wallet, then you need to take your Red Card off your barcode before you go to pay. You were already in a bad mood, so I wasn't about to tell you that I'd have to void the entire order and you'd have to start again. (I think you knew that was going to be my answer anyway, you just wanted to bitch) 

This is why you should always carry your actual RedCard with you 🙄, but I can't  be held responsible if you're upset that *you* forgot to take your payment off the app.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 21, 2020)

To be honest, that is a massive programming slap in the face, to not have a toggle for RC or other form of payment/no automatic payment.  Should be guest friendly, including easy means to switch between methods of payments.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 21, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> To be honest, that is a massive programming slap in the face, to not have a toggle for RC or other form of payment/no automatic payment. Should be guest friendly, including easy means to switch between methods of payments.



But there is, though. There's an X next to the Payment section that will disable the RC. Then you can just add it back under the Add Payment screen.

At least on the version of the iOS app that I have. The one that makes you show the barcode (which I find kind of annoying, but they might have done it to be easier to toggle off the RC).


----------



## NKG (Jun 28, 2020)

Ttog- 

Guest asked me if I would let her have our compost. When I told her no she asked if I would let her put her worms in our dumpster. After I explained the compactor to her, she was like I'll just go out back and put them there. Its. A. Closed. Dumpster. Woman!!! I just told her we would call pest control to have them removed 💁‍♀️


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2020)

To All Those Annoying Guests:
No, we don't have any more of the color-changing cups because they sold out the first day.
No, we're not getting any more in.
No, I don't know who might have any. Check eBay.
No, I'm not calling other stores to see who might have some.
Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jun 29, 2020)

TTOG: 

Mam, I’m hastily carrying a T.V. that’s half a size bigger than me because there were no vehicles available and it’s a Drive-Up.

Do you really think I can help you? 

 Oh you’re right, of course. I should multi-task and use my mouth or shoe to check if we still have those queen-size bedsheet in stock on the Zebra.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 29, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> To All Those Annoying Guests:
> No, we don't have any more of the color-changing cups because they sold out the first day.
> No, we're not getting any more in.
> No, I don't know who might have any. Check eBay.
> ...



Tell 'em to look on FB Marketplace.   Selling for 40 bucks in my area!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 29, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> To All Those Annoying Guests:
> No, we don't have any more of the color-changing cups because they sold out the first day.
> No, we're not getting any more in.
> No, I don't know who might have any. Check eBay.
> ...


Yep, they’re on eBay, and, no surprise, they’re not cheap...😂


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 1, 2020)

I overheard the most Karen thing tonight. A guest was complaining about the store closing before she found everything she wanted, and was like “why even let me in the door close to closing if I can’t even get what I need, it’s kinda like, an injustice, you know?”.

Well maybe if you planned your night better you would have plenty of time to get everything you needed.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 3, 2020)

To the guest: I'm sorry I dropped your chair from the flat while helping with your carry-out. I obviously didn't mean to do that and I hope that you can still use the chair for a long time.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 3, 2020)

Sounds like she had worms in her head.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 3, 2020)

To that one guest: Sorry (actually not), but you can’t just sample the feminine freshener sprays on the shelf, people actually buy them. And I know when I confronted you about it, you said “I’m buying it”, but that’s not true. I heard at least 3 different sprays, with like 15 seconds separating each one. People who buy something don’t spray it three times in the store, that would be a waste. I’m pretty sure you sampled three different sprays.


----------



## NKG (Jul 4, 2020)

So...I'm minding my own business and a guest asks me a question. I'm helping said guest and I need to use my zebra to look up an item. Meanwhile, boomer comes behind me and starts to say " excuse me". Keep in mind that unless you are standing in front of me then I don't know if you are talking to me. So finally he starts yelling " Hey I said Excuse me" I just went off on the guest " I'm helping someone else and when I'm done I'll help you" so I finish with the 1st guest and go back to the second guest. The boomer is like " I thought you were on your phone." I pull out my phone and is like this is what that looks likes . So obviously I'm using the technology Target provides and with the damn mask you can't see my mouth moving....he becomes very quiet at this point and is like I just needed to know where the bread was...🤦‍♀️


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2020)

Guest today had two things of Clorox wipes in her cart.

me: "im so sorry ma'am but these are unfortunately limit one" *motions to sign indicating this*
guest (nasty tone): "I know, I can read"

 ... ok clearly not bc you have two in your cart like ???????


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 4, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> me: "im so sorry ma'am but these are unfortunately limit one" *motions to sign indicating this*
> guest (nasty tone): "I know, I can read"


"....but rules are for OTHER people!!!"


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 4, 2020)

I think we’ve kinda stopped enforcing the limits altogether. We took the signs down and everything. Maybe it varies by region.

Or maybe we just stopped limits for paper products and hand sanitizer, the supply has caught up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah my store has been fine with hand sanitizer since like April. Wipes thpugh we haven’t had a lot of


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 4, 2020)

I think wipes are the only things we're still gating. We get them so rarely and they sell out so fast, even with limit 1.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 5, 2020)

My Kingdom for a can of Lysol!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2020)

happygoth said:


> My Kingdom for a can of Lysol!


I have a secret stash


----------



## happygoth (Jul 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I have a secret stash


I have half a can left!


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm spraying stuff with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I'm spraying stuff with rubbing alcohol.


Don’t forget the aloe.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 5, 2020)

happygoth said:


> My Kingdom for a can of Lysol!



I've got a spare!   I'm already starting to pick up supplies for the second wave.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2020)

I gots degreaser.
LOTS of degreaser


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 6, 2020)

Times Up said:


> I've got a spare!   I'm already starting to pick up supplies for the second wave.


That's a really, really good idea.  I think I'm going to be making a major shopping trip soon.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 6, 2020)

No Lysol to be found in my area at all, for months.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> No Lysol to be found in my area at all, for months.


Lucked into the big ass 19 oz cans at the grocery store.  Grabbed one for my Mom and decided to do a 2nd transaction and get one for myself.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> My Kingdom for a can of Lysol!











						These two household cleaning products are the first proven capable of killing COVID-19 on surfaces, EPA says
					

Before Monday, no product had proven to be effective at killing coronavirus on surfaces, according to the EPA.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## happygoth (Jul 7, 2020)

Times Up said:


> These two household cleaning products are the first proven capable of killing COVID-19 on surfaces, EPA says
> 
> 
> Before Monday, no product had proven to be effective at killing coronavirus on surfaces, according to the EPA.
> ...


So how about they start making this shit again? What's the problem?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2020)

TTOG: I'm sure you're not a Starbucks regular because you kept asking us how *fresh* our pastries & sandwiches were.
When told about the thawing/warming process, you waved your hands around like you were doing a 'jazz hands' sequence.
You insisted that *REAL* Starbucks served FRESH pastries & sandwiches EVERY DAY before turning around & walking out doing the hand-shaky thing while muttering "No no no no no...."


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 8, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I'm sure you're not a Starbucks regular because you kept asking us how *fresh* our pastries & sandwiches were.
> When told about the thawing/warming process, you waved your hands around like you were doing a 'jazz hands' sequence.
> You insisted that *REAL* Starbucks served FRESH pastries & sandwiches EVERY DAY before turning around & walking out doing the hand-shaky thing while muttering "No no no no no...."


Lol I’ve watched a “real” Starbucks take a frozen pastry and heat it

what do they think?? That every starbucks an on-site baker??


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 9, 2020)

TTOG looking for hand wipes in the wrong aisle:
Guest: Someone told me hand sanitizing wipes are down this aisle.
Me, in the aisle where hand sanitizer is, thinking he probably asked where the sanitizer is: No, it's a couple aisles over.
I walk over that way, pick one up off the shelf: Is this what you're looking for?
Guest: Yes, but I don't want the one you touched.
Me: Well, someone took it out of the box to put it in the shelf.  (In my head, I'm thinking, "Whatever, dude.  Do you think it just sort of plopped here out of the ceiling?  Pretty sure my team mate's hands aren't any cleaner than mine after opening however many cases.")  And I just walk away, not able to take that much stupidity at the end of my shift.

Honestly, the time of covid is the time of stupid, in so many ways.
And I'm so glad for this web site where I can vent stuff like this and y'all understand what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 9, 2020)

TTOG: No the rfid wand is not purifying the air or removing the virus. If only.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 11, 2020)

Today: *light flashes*

Me: What can I do for  ya?
Person: I dunno why it says I need you.
Me: Um, OK, well let's find out. 
*item flags as street-dated*
Me: I'm very sorry, but unfortunately I can't sell this item until 7/25 ma'am I---
Person: What? Why?
Me: Because it's a street-dated item and I can't sell it until the date that's in our system.
Person: Wait, so you have stuff on the floor that's not for sale? But why would you do that? That's  beyond odd...
Me: Sometimes it happens. I don't know how it happened, but it shouldn't have been on the floor...
Person: Well, that's odd. I just don't get why you would put it out if it's not for sale. Especially if there's a whole display of said item.
Me: I'll let someone know right away so it gets taken down.
Person: OK, well, but it's just dumb and really odd...🙄

😐😐😐 Trust me lady, if I could sell it, I would, but I also value my job. I don't make the rules, I just follow them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2020)

TTODick: You were getting your coffee & ordered two grande refreshers for your small kids (~6 & 8).
I mentioned the amount of caffeine in the drinks but you snickered & said 'Yeah, well, they're fixing to go back to their mom so....not my problem.'
You are an absolute prick.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 11, 2020)

Meh. Caffeine calms kids down. Mom is better off because of his prank.


----------



## NKG (Jul 11, 2020)

Guest b lines to me

"Do you have cleaning supplies"

-yes in this aisle

Then suddenly out of thin air the girl friend jumps in and starts barking at him. Literally. 

He walks away with the gf 

Me- "you're welcome...."

It was one of those wtft was that moments


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 12, 2020)

TTOG: You didn't want the lamp because there was the *tiniest* speck of dirt, one you couldn't even see unless you looked incredibly close--on it? I mean if it was like dime-sized or bigger, I'd understand but a tiny dot? If it'd been me, I'd buy it and use a Magic Eraser on it.

People and their pettiness...ugh.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: You didn't want the lamp because there was the *tiniest* speck of dirt, one you couldn't even see unless you looked incredibly close--on it? I mean if it was like dime-sized or bigger, I'd understand but a tiny dot? If it'd been me, I'd buy it and use a Magic Eraser on it.
> 
> People and their pettiness...ugh.


Oh but I’m sure if you had offered a discount they would’ve not noticed it at all 🙄 I hate guests like that


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2020)

Guy assembled a bookshelf (espresso finish) & brought it back because there was a small spot near the back where the chip board was showing.
I touched it up with a sharpie, we put it in furniture & it sold within the day with only a 10% discount (the last sale price).


----------



## Times Up (Jul 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> No Lysol to be found in my area at all, for months.



My local Target had some this morning.  I'm pretty sure I secured my spot as my mother's favorite child by getting a can for her!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 15, 2020)

Lucky!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 26, 2020)

Dear guests in my store during the first day of MN's mask mandate, thank you for not being these people:


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 26, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Dear guests in my store during the first day of MN's mask mandate, thank you for not being these people:





A friend of mine pointed out that this meant these two scumbags just happened to have *two* Nazi flags laying around the house to make those.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 26, 2020)

if I was that cashier I would have refused to ring them up, disgusting


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Leo47 said:


> if I was that cashier I would have refused to ring them up, disgusting


Same. I think i would’ve called AP too. That symbol stands for the death of innocent people for no reason other than being in a certain category/group of people. That’s unacceptable to display in a public setting, regardless of one’s private beliefs.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 26, 2020)

Not just religion. Many more millions were killed for reasons other than religion. Romany, gay, disabled, a couple other defined categories.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 26, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Not just religion. Many more millions were killed for reasons other than religion. Romany, gay, disabled, a couple other defined categories.



Communists. Socialists. Anarchists. My people. Fuck Nazis.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 26, 2020)

Millions of Poles were also executed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Not just religion. Many more millions were killed for reasons other than religion. Romany, gay, disabled, a couple other defined categories.





seasonaldude said:


> Communists. Socialists. Anarchists. My people. Fuck Nazis.





JAShands said:


> Millions of Poles were also executed.


Y’all are very right— more than just religion. I’ve edited my post. Regardless, my point about it being unacceptable to display in public for a variety of reasons stands.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 26, 2020)

I would have had the entire AP staff walk those miserable bastards out the front door immediately.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 26, 2020)

Trespassed for a year.









						Minnesota couple banned from Walmart after wearing Nazi flags as face coverings
					

Two people that were seen over the weekend wearing Nazi flags as face coverings at a Walmart in Marshall, Minn., are temporarily banned from visiting Walmart facilities, a spokesperson for the comp…




					thehill.com


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 26, 2020)

a year is far too lenient wtf


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> a year is far too lenient wtf


It's a start.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Trespassed for a year.





Kaitii said:


> a year is far too lenient wtf


yeah I was just gonna say should've been trespassed for life.

also get a load of this interaction... the stupidity...



> “If you vote for Biden, you’re going to be in Nazi Germany. That’s what it’s going to be like,” the woman wearing the Nazi flag says back at one point.
> 
> “You’re literally wearing a Nazi flag right now,” a woman off-screen tells her.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 26, 2020)

And are they, really?  Is someone watching the entrance cameras at all times with a wall of pictures of people banned from the store ready to swoop in and kick them out? Does the register reject their transaction? How do the mechanics work of actually banning people? Somehow I doubt if they went to the Walmart in the next town over anyone would bat any eye (assuming they don't sport the Nazi flag again).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> And are they, really?  Is someone watching the entrance cameras at all times with a wall of pictures of people banned from the store ready to swoop in and kick them out? Does the register reject their transaction? How do the mechanics work of actually banning people? Somehow I doubt if they went to the Walmart in the next town over anyone would bat any eye (assuming they don't sport the Nazi flag again).


Yeah i mean there’s not a swat team that’s gonna swarm if they enter. I think it’s more so if they cause any more trouble they can just have them arrested for trespassing

perhaps they could close their Walmart accounts, if they have any


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 29, 2020)

TTOG: I don’t care if you read stories online about other customers successfully buying limited edition GI Joe dolls before the release date. I’m enforcing the street date whether you like it or not. The register wouldn’t even let you buy it. Go ahead, ask the Tech TM too, he’ll say the same thing.


----------



## NKG (Jul 29, 2020)

So you know how each store has that one tm that is a veteran and if they call for an LOD its something legit not like "tHe CuStOoomeR waNTs tO kNoW HoW cIRCLe wORkS?"

So I happen to be walking by so I tell their TL that I'll take care of it.

Karen see's the cooler picture below is under the shelf label clearly listed as [Sun Squad Float $7.00] and she wants to buy this $49 cooler for this price. I explain that we must of flexed the item over and forgot to change the labels.
 She goes-
" you have to sell it to me for that price"
I explain no I actually don't because Im basically giving it away and you can clearly see it's a mistake. I offer $20 off as an inconvenience and then she is like what about $15 for both. Still tell her no...$30. Then she is like we will see what corporate says...takes picture. Then goes I want your name tag too but not your face- that's rude 🤦🏼‍♀️
So I don't know if she said that as a scare tactic but I don't flinch or budge when she says that and walk away. 

Let's say she calls guest relations, the most she would get is a $25 gift card 🤣 

I ain't stupid. ...
Apparently she is because she could have bought the cooler for $30 then complain and with the gift card got it for basically $5. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2020)

That's a perfect size to ram up somebody's butt & it even has a nice handle to do so.


----------



## Dantescouch (Jul 30, 2020)

TTOG: Remember that one time all the registers went down and everyone was screaming and angry and I was the only GSTL on shift trying to deal with the chaos and not burst out in tears and yet you came up to me and asked me to check out your groceries and when I explained that all the registers were down --you still insisted that I needed to help check you out because you had liver disease and couldn't stand for long periods of time and only had just a few items so maybe I could just give you the items for free and then asked me if I knew "anyone who would be willing to donate a liver to you?" Thank you for memorable experience.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 30, 2020)

@Dantescouch  I'm speechless


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 30, 2020)

TTOG: thank you for giving me such a rave review on your survey on top of your in-person  compliments. That ment alot.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 1, 2020)

TTOG: I'm not able to watch for lines every second of my shift. If you see an open register, take it. I promise I've wiped them down. Had I not been in the middle of assisting a guest, I would've told you it was OK to come in. Don't get uptight with me because I didn't give you a signal to come in. I know we have signs that say wait, but if there's  one or two people at the registers, just come through.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Aug 3, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: I don’t care if you read stories online about other customers successfully buying limited edition GI Joe dolls before the release date. I’m enforcing the street date whether you like it or not. The register wouldn’t even let you buy it. Go ahead, ask the Tech TM too, he’ll say the same thing.



Tell them to find out where those people online got it and go there, too. You're sure there would be some left! You can check your handheld and tell them so. They better hurry!


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 3, 2020)

TTOG: Thanks for opening up the Gerber puffs for your son to eat while you shopped and discarding the wrapper on the floor with a few rogue puffs as well. And also for then opening up a two pack of snack containers to put the puffs in, you know, so your SON wouldn't make a mess. 🙄🤦🏻‍♀️

At least she bought all the items she opened! 😆


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 4, 2020)

Throw their disgusting fat asses out of the store forever.  I want to get an embossed Merle Haggard mask with a picture of a guitar.


----------



## NKG (Aug 5, 2020)

Ttog-

Guest " Do you carry popsicle sticks?"

Me "yes, in our arts and crafts"

Guest blankley stares at me

Me "By the coloring books and pens"

Guest " No I was looking for popsicles"

Me " they are right here"

Guest just stands there even more confused 

Guest " I was looking for push pops"

🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 6, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> TTOG: Thanks for opening up the Gerber puffs for your son to eat while you shopped and discarding the wrapper on the floor with a few rogue puffs as well. And also for then opening up a two pack of snack containers to put the puffs in, you know, so your SON wouldn't make a mess. 🙄🤦🏻‍♀️
> 
> At least she bought all the items she opened! 😆


Let me tell you, guests leaving garbage and Starbucks cups around would make me angry on any normal day. But with all this COVID stuff going around, it’s flat out dangerous and negligent. Tonight, I had to throw out three empty Starbucks cups and a half eaten apple that was starting to rot. At least they left the apple on a paper towel 

And of course, I wiped the surfaces they were sitting on with those heavy duty sani wipes, as well as my own hands.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow anapple really?


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 7, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Let me tell you, guests leaving garbage and Starbucks cups around would make me angry on any normal day. But with all this COVID stuff going around, it’s flat out dangerous and negligent. Tonight, I had to throw out three empty Starbucks cups and a half eaten apple that was starting to rot. At least they left the apple on a paper towel
> 
> And of course, I wiped the surfaces they were sitting on with those heavy duty sani wipes, as well as my own hands.



Consumption of food or beverages is not supposed to be allowed in stores right now. Target stores were supposed to get a sign stating as much and baristas should be telling guests to purchase their Target items first, then come get their drinks upon leaving the store.

However, we have noticed a return of the abandoned Starbucks cups everywhere too. 😡


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 7, 2020)

Signs are useless.  Karens and their snot-ladened Karenettes will still disobey them.  All we can do is clean the shit up and sanitize.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2020)

TTOG: I was leaving for the day & you stopped me to rave about the drink I made you a few days ago.
In particular, you were pleased with the options I offered & my patience. 
I said that it was the sole purpose of an establishment that prides itself on hand-made drinks.
I was tired but your compliment gave me a lift for the rest of my day


----------



## TrimoNarix (Aug 10, 2020)

Pikachu Libre said:


> To all those guests:
> I'm sorry we don't offer "peds" for you to cover your foot in while you try on shoes. Please stop unpackaging socks to take one out and use for this purpose and not buying them and leaving them all damaged and discarded everywhere. Holy crap.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 11, 2020)

Gross.  Get AP to tell the DisgustingKaren that she damaged merchandise and is responsible for paying for it or trespass the bitch.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 11, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Gross.  Get AP to tell the DisgustingKaren that she damaged merchandise and is responsible for paying for it or trespass the bitch.


That's annoying but mild. People try on underwear and leave it if it doesn't fit.


----------



## TrimoNarix (Aug 11, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I overheard the most Karen thing tonight. A guest was complaining about the store closing before she found everything she wanted, and was like “why even let me in the door close to closing if I can’t even get what I need, it’s kinda like, an injustice, you know?”.
> 
> Well maybe if you planned your night better you would have plenty of time to get everything you needed.



There were two of us on register, just before 9pm, when a middle-aged lady and her elderly mother (with her oxygen tank) just rolled up the aisle, and needed help to unload two overflowing carts ... it took until 9:20pm to finish checking them out


----------



## TrimoNarix (Aug 11, 2020)

happygoth said:


> My Kingdom for a can of Lysol!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 13, 2020)

TTOG: Sometimes I have to wonder why some people (You) become parents. Your kid (Maybe about 4) peed themselves and as I was coming back from my last 15, I heard you scolding him.

"Next time you pee your pants I'm going to beat you're ass and embarrass you in front of everybody."

All right, I get that it's frustrating and embarrassing for you, but that's not how you talk to a kid. Accidents happen, don't threaten your kid over it.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 13, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Sometimes I have to wonder why some people (You) become parents. Your kid (Maybe about 4) peed themselves and as I was coming back from my last 15, I heard you scolding him.
> 
> "Next time you pee your pants I'm going to beat you're ass and embarrass you in front of everybody."
> 
> All right, I get that it's frustrating and embarrassing for you, but that's not how you talk to a kid. Accidents happen, don't threaten your kid over it.



There are also the parents who ignore their child's multiple requests to go to the lavatory or the visual cues like the child holding their crotch and bouncing up and down. Then when the kid wets themselves, the parent goes ballistic on the kid when it is really the parent's fault.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 13, 2020)

Trash.  They will never learn.  Hopefully the child will get proper guidance in school, grow up and move on.  Accidents happen, no way around it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 13, 2020)

"call for TL or ETL to spill station in dry grocery please"  get the supplies, clean up after junior, thank the Target employee for their understanding, dry off junior, give them encouragement and a hug, buy your mustard and relish and continue your day.  Captain Dad.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 13, 2020)

Another topic.  We were in a neighboring Target this afternoon for a few things.  The store was shopped hard, lots of open shelf space.  It wasn't very crowded.  Everyone except a Karen and her two Karens-in-Training had masks.  Kids were around 8-10 yrs old, Karen (very peppy, tanned, in good shape) was in her mid 30s.  The medical bullshit wouldn't have flown.  No need to argue this point.  It was pure defiance.  I very politely asked the front end GSTL or ETL if they enforced the policy.  She was nervous answering me.  I was calm, polite and intended to not do anything.  I just wanted to know.  She danced around the question, I backed off and we left.  People have attacked, shot at, roughed up for asking.  You never know what she was carrying in her Gucci bag.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> There are also the parents who ignore their child's multiple requests to go to the lavatory or the visual cues like the child holding their crotch and bouncing up and down. Then when the kid wets themselves, the parent goes ballistic on the kid when it is really the parent's fault.


Called "The Peepee Dance" in my family.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Aug 13, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I'm spraying stuff with rubbing alcohol.



You have rubbing alcohol?? Haven't seen that in FOREVER!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Called "The Peepee Dance" in my family.


Called it "the Rain Dance" in mine.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Aug 14, 2020)

TTOG,
I know you are elderly and using a Target electric scooter, but when you Google a product and "Target" pops up with a map, it's an ad to come to our store. It doesn't mean we have it in stock. Or even carry it.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 14, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> TTOG,
> I know you are elderly and using a Target electric scooter, but when you Google a product and "Target" pops up with a map, it's an ad to come to our store. It doesn't mean we have it in stock. Or even carry it.


So many people still don't understand how the interwebs work 🤪


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh my fucking god, that was always a pain in the ass.  And not just the elderly.

I personally put little blame on the person.  The ads are very misleading.  I've seen them pop up when I've been searching for products I know Target doesn't have, and they look exactly the same as the ads directing people to the places that actually have the item.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 14, 2020)

That's why I always back out and go directly to the website.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 14, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> You have rubbing alcohol?? Haven't seen that in FOREVER!



Walgreens has it quite often and I've seen it at the grocery store too.  If I see it, I get one.  With a contact time of 30 seconds vs 4 minutes for wipes, it's my disinfectant of choice.

Man, did I ever think I'd have a disinfectant of choice???  Hell no!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 14, 2020)

I worry about all the diabetic people not having adequate rubbing alcohol because other people are wanting a disinfectant. 🙁 Lots of things disinfect a lot of things, but most you don't want to rub on your skin prior to sticking a needle all the way into the fat layer. Diabetics are limited on what they can use.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 14, 2020)

My store has a shitload of rubbing alcohol. Doesn't sell. Glass cleaner sells better. Seriously, we can't keep Windex in stock.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

Rubbing alcohol is an ethanol derivative.  Windex contains methanol.  Methanol in large concentration will damage the optic nerve.  If dummies use it as a disinfectant they're fools.  Maybe they just like to clean windows?  The average American is very strange.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

What's the next hoard item for the fall?


----------



## Marvin Martian (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't seen any kind of hand soap in my store for a while


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

Hand soap:  some water, a little dawn or generic equivalent, a little isopropyl alcohol = hand soap.  T Paper will disappear again.  Paper towels are scarce now in our local dogs.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

Some of the less cerebral folks around here claim masks are as useless as a milk bucket under a bull.  Say STURGIS.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 14, 2020)

I just tried to buy printer ink.  That's a nightmare right now.  I'm sure that once fall hits and the kiddies are back in school and needing to print stuff it'll be even worse.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 14, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Rubbing alcohol is an ethanol derivative.  Windex contains methanol.  Methanol in large concentration will damage the optic nerve.  If dummies use it as a disinfectant they're fools.  Maybe they just like to clean windows?  The average American is very strange.



<pedantIc former chemistry major>
Isopropanol (rubbing alcohol) is an alcohol, as are methanol and ethanol, but is not a derivative of ethanol. It has one more ethyl group than ethanol, and, if anything is more easily converted from (and to) acetone.

Windex does not contain methanol. It does contain ammonia and some other things you don't want to ingest, but if you're drinking Windex, you are probably already at least somewhat brain damaged already.

</pedantic former chemistry major>


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 14, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Hand soap:  some water, a little dawn or generic equivalent, a little isopropyl alcohol = hand soap.  T Paper will disappear again.  Paper towels are scarce now in our local dogs.



What is up with the paper towel shortage? My store has been empty all week.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

Generic house brands of Windex contain ethanol.  A little added to diet ginger ale won't hurt you.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 14, 2020)

TTOG: No ma'am, the child size mannequin next to the adult male mannequin in the family matching moment is NOT an attempt to normalize pedophilia. Keep your crazy on the inside and move on out of my building please!


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 14, 2020)

to the mannequin Karen:    get the fuck out and don't come back.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 14, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I worry about all the diabetic people not having adequate rubbing alcohol because other people are wanting a disinfectant. 🙁 Lots of things disinfect a lot of things, but most you don't want to rub on your skin prior to sticking a needle all the way into the fat layer. Diabetics are limited on what they can use.


Yup , have a friend in this situation  whose always like buy me alcohol prep pads if you see them.  I will never say no


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 14, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> TTOG: No ma'am, the child size mannequin next to the adult male mannequin in the family matching moment is NOT an attempt to normalize pedophilia. Keep your crazy on the inside and move on out of my building please!


It's going to make her head explode when she sees a dad helping his young daughter buy a swimsuit or school uniform by being in the fitting room with her.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> It's going to make her head explode when she sees a dad helping his young daughter buy a swimsuit or school uniform by being in the fitting room with her.


Right? I helped a dad pick out a few bras for his young daughters, she would have flipped. Poor guy even made a point of telling me his wheelchair bound wife was in the next dept over picking out some other things (which she was), but he shouldn't have felt the need to do that.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 15, 2020)

Good dads do what must be done regardless of what some nutjob thinks or says.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 15, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Windex does not contain methanol. It does contain ammonia and some other things you don't want to ingest, but if you're drinking Windex, you are probably already at least somewhat brain damaged already.


How about cleaning the glass doors, inside and out, of the popcorn popper with Windex?  This was NOT done at my store but at another retail job I had years ago. Once I knew that, I quit buying popcorn there.  Seemed to taste fine, but I'm thinking Windex isn't food-safe and it grossed me out.  And when I worked Food Avenue for a brief stint, I don't recall using glass cleaner to clean the popcorn popper doors.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 15, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> My store has a shitload of rubbing alcohol. Doesn't sell. Glass cleaner sells better. Seriously, we can't keep Windex in stock.


Wish we could get more than a case or two of rubbing alcohol; got some in today and I bet it'll be gone by tomorrow.
And what's up with Windex?  Has everyone gone on a window-cleaning binge while on quarantine?  Those shelves are empty at my store too.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 15, 2020)

Any and all cleaning supplies are scarce at my store. It's nuts. 

To all the kids going to college: would you just fucking GO already and stop trashing my store every day?


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 17, 2020)

Not one roll of paper towels in my local Dog 30 mins ago.  Plenty of Rubbing alcohol.  They have the square cardboard containers of MP ice cream, 1.75 qts for less $ than the oval shaped containers that hold 1.5 qts.  Dog going retro yes??


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 17, 2020)

Going back to my milk bucket and bull post, when I said the word "here" for clarification I was not referring to the Breakroom folks, I was referring to neighbors around my area.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 17, 2020)

...


Captain Orca said:


> Not one roll of paper towels in my local Dog 30 mins ago.  Plenty of Rubbing alcohol.  They have the square cardboard containers of MP ice cream, 1.75 qts for less $ than the oval shaped containers that hold 1.5 qts.  Dog going retro yes??


I'm snatching a pack of Bounty paper towels whenever I see them - today there was one 8 pack left, aside from some two-packs. Grabbed it. We go through a lot of paper towels in my house.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 18, 2020)

Yea i tried to pickup paper towels tonight and it looked like beginning  of covid.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 18, 2020)

Grocery stores and Walgreens seem to have TP and paper towels in my area.  But yeah, for whatever reason Spot's shelves are pretty bare.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 18, 2020)

Why all of the sudden the fascination with paper towels.  Are they edible?  Certainly they have a long shelf life.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 18, 2020)

Next will be cans of ripe olives.  They will fly off the shelf.  Article in the tabloids states they can be dried and smoked yielding quite the buzz.  Also when sliced and still moist they are effective skin tag removers.   Loads of 70% isopropyl, plenty of t-paper, no Forumula 409 or paper towels.  Some Americans are such fools.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 18, 2020)

I heard the next big covid item  was dr pepper.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 18, 2020)

diet or regular?  Reg. too much sugar for The Captain


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 19, 2020)

no clue, was just something  i heard and didn't follow up on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 19, 2020)

It's Fresca & Dr Pepper.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 19, 2020)

As long as we don't have a white wine shortage, I'm good! 🥂

Oh, and dark roast coffee! ☕


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 19, 2020)

Don’t jest !  A shortage on coffee would RUIN me !  I would resort to crime.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 19, 2020)

A very dry Italian red.....indeed.  Don't laugh about the coffee idea!  Coffee companies know Americans (and others) are hooked on the brown bean.  They could very easily fabricate an artificial shortage and capitalize on it.  Negative Nancy Captain you say?  Not really, just a general knowledge of microeconomics.  May be a prudent idea to stock up on the java prior to the flu season.  You'll use it, it won't go to waste, it won't spoil.  BTW has anyone tried the Costco house brand Colombian?  Good price.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 19, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> A very dry Italian red.....indeed.  Don't laugh about the coffee idea!  Coffee companies know Americans (and others) are hooked on the brown bean.  They could very easily fabricate an artificial shortage and capitalize on it.  Negative Nancy Captain you say?  Not really, just a general knowledge of microeconomics.  May be a prudent idea to stock up on the java prior to the flu season.  You'll use it, it won't go to waste, it won't spoil.  BTW has anyone tried the Costco house brand Colombian?  Good price.


Costco Colombian is awesome.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 19, 2020)

Next time I buy Mrs. Captain a chicken I'll get some Colombian.  Their roasted chickens are excellent.  Fine dining.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 19, 2020)

H L Master   do you mean the bean colombian or the ground version in the big can?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 19, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Don’t jest !  A shortage on coffee would RUIN me !  I would resort to crime.


Oh things would get ugly!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 19, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> H L Master   do you mean the bean colombian or the ground version in the big can?


Beans.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 20, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Costco Colombian is awesome.


Costco coffee beans in green bag - the reason I renew my membership each year.  Been buying it for at least 15 years.  Good coffee, good value.  No less than 10 cups per day, goes fast.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd go fast too if I downed 10 cups a day...fast old Captain Boomer.  Will give it a try.  Thnx.!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 21, 2020)

10 cups really isn't much. At the timeshare I'd have that much, definitely caffeinated, and then weekends nothing with no withdrawals.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 21, 2020)

I kinda snapped at a guest that tried to ask me a question while I was helping another guest and they were in the middle of talking to me. Not an angry snap, but a “I’ll be right with you once I’m done helping this other guest” snap. They didn’t even say “excuse me” or anything, they just came guns blazing asking their question.


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 21, 2020)

i do that and then apologize to the guest i was helping for the interuption


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 21, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> i do that and then apologize to the guest i was helping for the interuption


I should’ve done that, haha. And the guest was just like “oh you could just tell me what aisle this thing is.” Maybe if you waited for the other guest to at least finish her sentence, I could’ve multitasked. But I can’t listen to two people at once. If you jump in like that, I’ll make you wait.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 21, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> 10 cups really isn't much. At the timeshare I'd have that much, definitely caffeinated, and then weekends nothing with no withdrawals.


Ten cups of coffee a day is definitely a lot!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 21, 2020)

It's a lot, but it's not a lot.  10 cups is probably 60 ounces.  You're supposed to drink 8 cups of water in a day, which is about the same.  So your water allotment for the day isn't clear, at least you are hydrated.


----------



## Amity (Aug 23, 2020)

TTOG: The “instacart” shopper. Thanks for moving the entire dinnerware section around to take pictures for your “customer”. Saying “can you not put things on the shelf, I’m trying to set a picture up” made me hate you.

I began to despise you when you just walked away without putting anything back in the right place.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll hold 'em down if you wanna break some of that dinnerware over their head.....
And there's always room in the walk-in.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 24, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I'll hold 'em down if you wanna break some of that dinnerware over their head.....
> And there's always room in the walk-in.



Or the compactor.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2020)

And PLENTY of degreaser.
Lots & LOTS of degreaser....


----------



## NKG (Aug 30, 2020)

There's a full moon right?

I had several interesting interactions with guests today. 

Stocking the juices. In my store there's only 4ft section of OJs. I'M down to my last box and this guest walks up to look at the oj. After a minute, im getting pissed because you either want pulp or no pulp it can't be that hard. So im clearly standing behind her just waiting. She grabs one and i go flying in. Throw the one container in that fits and roll away. She gives me a dirty look 🤦🏻‍♀️

Another guest (who reeks like he rolled in an ash tray) comes up to me all crazy and is like do you have alcohol? I don't even get words of out my mouth and he's like "not beers." I explain we don't carry any of that and he is like why does Google say you do. So im humoring him and looking. He's like you not have it and walks away. Obviously....

Another guest comes to me and is like I can't find the weight scales. I tell her exactly where it is and she is like I can't find it. So I walk her over there and she gets a call which makes her stop. I don't stop for her because it's exactly where I tell her.


----------



## rd123 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> There's a full moon right?
> 
> I had several interesting interactions with guests today.
> 
> ...


My etl used to say don’t entertain guests by taking them to the exact place. Just direct them . We have plenty of signs. But many people want us to take them there and asks like so what is /where is F43?? I’m like 🙄🏃‍♀️


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 30, 2020)

rd123 said:


> My etl used to say don’t entertain guests by taking them to the exact place.



"Entertain" guests? Wow, that particular attitude would get you a talking-to at my store. We're supposed to walk guests to the item, but I usually don't unless it's close or the guest is a) elderly or b) clearly the type that can't find their ass with both hands let alone follow directions or c) someone just called for backup. Most guests at my store don't want to be walked to the item, particularly if it's far, so it's usually fine.

My problem is that people tend to ask the first person they see when they come in the door where something is, and that person is usually a front end TM, who really doesn't know where stuff is (and may not have a device), so they get it wrong. Not their fault, and they're trying, but I'd rather they just hit the walkie if it's anything more complicated than, say, bread or paper towels.


----------



## rd123 (Aug 30, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> "Entertain" guests? Wow, that particular attitude would get you a talking-to at my store. We're supposed to walk guests to the item, but I usually don't unless it's close or the guest is a) elderly or b) clearly the type that can't find their ass with both hands let alone follow directions or c) someone just called for backup. Most guests at my store don't want to be walked to the item, particularly if it's far, so it's usually fine.
> 
> My problem is that people tend to ask the first person they see when they come in the door where something is, and that person is usually a front end TM, who really doesn't know where stuff is (and may not have a device), so they get it wrong. Not their fault, and they're trying, but I'd rather they just hit the walkie if it's anything more complicated than, say, bread or paper towels.


Yeah I don’t mind if it’s an elderly person or someone I feel genuinely in trouble . But we can certainly understand if the guest just ‘wants us to walk to the location . Yeah and my ETL used the same word ‘entertain’ 😊


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

Even if the person couldn't find a barn while inside it, you could walkie the DBO for that area to meet the guest. No sense for the electronics person to walk someone to the electric toothbrushes.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Even if the person couldn't find a barn while inside it, you could walkie the DBO for that area to meet the guest. No sense for the electronics person to walk someone to the electric toothbrushes.



Our tech people love doing that though. That's 5-10 minutes they'll be with a guest and not have to deal with a Consumer Cellular guest or answer the phone to tell yet another person we don't have Switches or GI Joe dolls. It's a break for them.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 30, 2020)

Yup as tech, if I'm thining out my section of guests? Sure let me bring you there(then quickly disapear).


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 30, 2020)

Guest, with mask under his chin: Can you tell me with the Chap Stik is?
Me: Would you mind wearing your mask over your mouth and nose, please?
Guest: Phff, forget it.
Me: No, this is important.
Guest: (doesn't say anything, but reluctantly pulls his mask up)
Me: The Chap Stic is at the end of the aisle, just over there.  (I point.)
Guest: (still doesn't say anything, for instance a "thanks," but he walks over to the lip balm end cap.)
Me, quietly and behind my mask: Idiot.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 30, 2020)

To All Those Annoying Guests: STOP CALLING ABOUT THOSE F**KING BLACK CUPS!!!!!
They didn't send that many to begin with, we sold out within the first four hours & we're NOT getting any more!!!!

Worse than the damn Unicorn Frappucino


----------



## Shani (Sep 2, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Guest, with mask under his chin: Can you tell me with the Chap Stik is?
> Me: Would you mind wearing your mask over your mouth and nose, please?
> Guest: Phff, forget it.
> Me: No, this is important.
> ...


Are we allowed to tell guests to pull their masks up? I'd sure like to. We were told not to approach guests without them because they don't want altercations but weren't given specifics on the ones not wearing them correctly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 2, 2020)

I think that's a no no. Either @FlowTeamChick has enough allies at the store to survive the work politics of a complaint or had judged the guest's compliance well before making a stand.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 2, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I think that's a no no. Either @FlowTeamChick has enough allies at the store to survive the work politics of a complaint or had judged the guest's compliance well before making a stand.


In my state, businesses can get fined for non-compliance.  (Individuals can too, but it's more likely the business would get dinged.)  We've had a super-spreader event in a nearby town, and our governor has been one of the more aggressive with implementing mitigation methods when we were hit pretty hard back in April.  There have also been at least two incidents that turned violent, but not recently (in the state, not at my store).
I'm polite about it, usually phrasing it as a question: "Would you mind please wearing your mask all the way?" or "Would you mind keeping your nose covered too, please?"  The conversation I provided here was because the guest raised an objection, but wasn't belligerent about it.  I use my nice words, not what I'd really like to say.  And I don't actually follow them around the store to make sure they behave. ;-)


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 2, 2020)

Shani said:


> Are we allowed to tell guests to pull their masks up? I'd sure like to. We were told not to approach guests without them because they don't want altercations but weren't given specifics on the ones not wearing them correctly.


Our style peeps were told they can't tell people not to try things on cause"it embarrassed the guest"
So i imagine  same logic applies.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 2, 2020)

I've kindly asked several guests to please pull their masks up over their nose. 
Coming from a grandmotherly-looking old broad, they usually comply.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 3, 2020)

Had a visit today and I was one of the TMs interviewed.  After I was asked lots of questions - and, I hope, answered well enough to pass muster - I was asked if there was anything they could do to make my job better.  I said that everyone wearing masks properly would make my job way better, intending it to be taken more jokingly than not.  But!  My SD spoke right up and said that we can certainly ask guests to do so, with my TL and ETL standing there along with the exec (DTL?  I don't know their title).
So, I take that as being given full permission to politely request that guests (and TMs for that matter) wear their masks as they should be worn.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2020)

“Why are you the way that you are? Honestly, every time I try to do something fun or exciting, you make it not that way. I hate so much about the things that you choose to be.”


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 5, 2020)

Ya, annoys me Too - to see white labels when it was supposed to be unit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 5, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Ya, annoys me Too - to see white labels when it was supposed to be unit.


Hey that’s not my doing, lol


----------



## Panda13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow. I heard 5 Guys was expensive but $9.99 for a shake. Wow


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Ya, annoys me Too - to see white labels when it was supposed to be unit.


More annoying that its not zoned properly


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 6, 2020)

TTOG:  So I'm walking back into shoe area and notice a guest is wearing a Knox Rose dress cause I see the tag hanging in the back. She's turning so, I assume, her older daughter can check it out. I simply said, even nicely, I might add, you are not suppose to be trying clothes on. The guest says oh I'm going to buy it. I said ok. I turned away and one of them says, well they should have a sign. REALLY! I looked at them and said clearly you know the fitting room is closed or you would be in there. If you can't try clothes on in the fitting room, you certainly can't try clothes on, on the floor. The younger one says you could be nicer about it. I said, this is me being nice. I walked away. Girl bye


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2020)

Bitch, you don't wanna see me when I'm pissed


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 6, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> TTOG:  So I'm walking back into shoe area and notice a guest is wearing a Knox Rose dress cause I see the tag hanging in the back. She's turning so, I assume, her older daughter can check it out. I simply said, even nicely, I might add, you are not suppose to be trying clothes on. The guest says oh I'm going to buy it. I said ok. I turned away and one of them says, well they should have a sign. REALLY! I looked at them and said clearly you know the fitting room is closed or you would be in there. If you can't try clothes on in the fitting room, you certainly can't try clothes on, on the floor. The younger one says you could be nicer about it. I said, this is me being nice. I walked away. Girl bye


You could always offer a free ride in the baler


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 7, 2020)

"Will you please stop interrupting, can't you see I am having a conversation with this guest?  When I am finished I will be able to assist you, thank you."  Do it firmly and professionally, shame the asshole.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 8, 2020)

TTOG: I hope you didn't hear the small chuckle that escaped my mouth as you came through my SCO, but I seriously thought you were wearing a Cone of Shame instead of a face shield. I had to do a double take. 😂😂


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 9, 2020)

TTOG: I'll give you some points for telling me that you took out a bunch of blankets, but I couldn't quite hide my dismay when you mentioned the weighted blanket and showed me the $109 K-size linen quilt that was completely pulled out and would need to be defected.

"They're hard to get back in the packaging."

"yeah...yeah I know"

I don't entirely understand why you needed to fully remove the blankets from their packaging to determine whether they would be dog friendly or not, as you can feel the material just fine in the packaging, but whatever.


----------



## Style2563 (Sep 10, 2020)

Guest: This shirt is an XL (crop top), but I think it will fit me even though my I am a small...I know the fitting room is closed, but I would like to try it on. do you think I can try it on?

TTOG (Voice in my head: this guest wants to try it on knowing the fitting room is closed. does she think asking for my permission for her to try it on will make her an exception...and seriously if you are asking me this “obvious question”, it really means you shouldn’t try it on)

Me: You can purchase it and try it at home. If it doesn’t fit, you can return it (insert big smiley face)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2020)

TTOG: You walked up as I was filling my impulse snack display. I greeted you & asked what I could fix for you ask I put the boxes aside & began walking around the bar.
You said nothing, waiting until I'd walked around to the register & logged on.
Then you changed your drink several times (hot, cold, size) causing me to toss several marked-up cups, couldn't decide between a sandwich or pastry before finally saying "Never mind" & walking off.
If I didn't know better I swear I was being pranked.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 15, 2020)

It was an interesting weekend:

TTOG: Thanks for being super cool when you realized you left your purse at home and thus couldn't buy your groceries. I offered to hold them for you, but you politely said no because you lived 45 minutes from the store. You then apologized profusely for the inconvenience.

Kudos to you! Normally, people go full-on Karen mode with me when that happens.

TTOG#2 True that food and clothing don't have tax in our state. Unfortunately for you, a decorative pillow and a throw blanket are not considered clothing, even though you tried to convince me it was. After a few minutes of talking it out (and me smiling through my growing annoyance), you still weren't having it, so I finally sent you to the desk because I couldn't deal with idiocy anymore.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 19, 2020)

To the two guests: I'm sorry that we didn't have enough cashiers but my ETL told me to only stay until 12:30 PM and I already had my light off when you came wandering over to my lane. If I took you, I'm sure there would have been more guests waiting in line complaining about why I didn't take them since they had been waiting as well.


----------



## PerishSong (Sep 20, 2020)

TTOG: I can't wait for the 'newbie' look to wear off me so you don't think I'm dumb enough to pricematch a 'Only available at Target' stickered box to something not even remotely the same on Walmart.  Or a baby item retailing at $40 for $5 from some ebay seller.  Also yes, I the "you look new call a manager" baby child will be HAPPY to call my TL and desperately try to not look smug as she backs me up.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 23, 2020)

TTOG: I don’t know who spilled what seemed to be an entire box of M&Ms in seasonal, but I coincidentally found them on the floor right after I told a group of teenagers they can’t try on costume masks (this SOB actually took off their fabric mask to try on a peacock head mask). If this was the same person, please, come over to the guillotine.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2020)

I gots degreaser.
And plenty of room in the walk-in


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 24, 2020)

To the one guest: Why would you try to ticket-switch at a register? If you wanted to try, self-checkout is probably easier to get away with it, isn't it? I just don't understand the logic and what you were thinking if you thought you could trick a cashier that a large toy would come up as $0.79 or whatever the price was.


----------



## Plummie78 (Sep 26, 2020)

Just last week someone was caught putting 79 cent drink ware room essential big white torn up stickers on casablanca sheet sets at the register as she was being rung up


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 3, 2020)

To that one kid: Your reaction when I found that Baby Alive doll you wanted was so cute, you made my night. Hope you enjoy it and glad I could help out.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 3, 2020)

TTOG: Sorry, I usually have more patience with older guest but tonight I had a lady try to use her red card 3 times.  I am pretty sure she was using the wrong PIN for her $5.50 purchase.  She was banging her numbers in with the pen on the pad and insisting that the plastic covering the numbers was why it wouldn't go through.  I told her that she would be locked out after the 3rd time if it didn't go through.  After it failed I asked her if she had another form of payment.  She looked at me like I was crazy and insisted on trying a 4th time.  The very nice guy behind her after waiting for the 8-10 minutes while she tried to check out insisted on paying for her.  I did tell her to call the number on the back, but I don't think she will and the next time she comes shopping the same thing is going to happen.  I wasn't rude but I wasn't sympathetic.  If we were on the old register system, I would have given the next guest a $3 coupon off for being so nice.  You were awesome.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 4, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> TTOG: Sorry, I usually have more patience with older guest but tonight I had a lady try to use her red card 3 times.  I am pretty sure she was using the wrong PIN for her $5.50 purchase.  She was banging her numbers in with the pen on the pad and insisting that the plastic covering the numbers was why it wouldn't go through.  I told her that she would be locked out after the 3rd time if it didn't go through.  After it failed I asked her if she had another form of payment.  She looked at me like I was crazy and insisted on trying a 4th time.  The very nice guy behind her after waiting for the 8-10 minutes while she tried to check out insisted on paying for her.  I did tell her to call the number on the back, but I don't think she will and the next time she comes shopping the same thing is going to happen.  I wasn't rude but I wasn't sympathetic.  If we were on the old register system, I would have given the next guest a $3 coupon off for being so nice.  You were awesome.


I would’ve just discounted product by $3.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 4, 2020)

TTOG whose kid was skipping and jumping down a main aisle on a busy shopping day: I told your child "walk, please" because I've seen more than a couple of kids fall while goofing around and then hear their wails after they bonk their head on the floor.  Or they collide with another guest's cart and get knocked over.  But okay, let your child run and if they have a crash, it's not on me for trying to keep your kid safe.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 6, 2020)

masterofalltrades said:


> You could always offer a free ride in the baler


Garbage in, garbage out. Or, trash in, trash out.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 6, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> It was an interesting weekend:
> 
> TTOG: Thanks for being super cool when you realized you left your purse at home and thus couldn't buy your groceries. I offered to hold them for you, but you politely said no because you lived 45 minutes from the store. You then apologized profusely for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


Decorative pillow & throw blanket could be clothing if they were going streaking.  Just sayin'.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 10, 2020)

Karen,
Just for that rant about how you think it's awful that we're "punishing" you for not having the Target app: TFB. You had your phone out. You know how easy it would've been to step away for 2 minutes to download it? But no, instead you let a newbie cashier have it for doing their job.

Part of me is going to hate the extended holiday deals if everyone is going to be this bitchy...🙄


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2020)

TTOG: You were on your phone all while you were waiting in line but you waited until you got up to the front to FINALLY look at the menu &, after countless "Ahhhhh"s, "ummmm"s & making duckfaces, you decided on a drink then added countless changes/variants.
But THEN.....you had to call someone & ask what THEY wanted, with all the changes/variants & chatting with them before finally hanging up & paying. 
The one change you WEREN'T counting on? Decaf.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 10, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You were on your phone all while you were waiting in line but you waited until you got up to the front to FINALLY look at the menu &, after countless "Ahhhhh"s, "ummmm"s & making duckfaces, you decided on a drink then added countless changes/variants.
> But THEN.....you had to call someone & ask what THEY wanted, with all the changes/variants & chatting with them before finally hanging up & paying.
> The one change you WEREN'T counting on? Decaf.


😂😂😂😂😂😂😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 13, 2020)

TTOG: So I found your high school sweatshirt on the floor by the costumes. Obviously you took it off to try a costume on, and I could’ve been an asshole and threw it out because you don’t deserve to have it back. But I brought it to guest services and it was put in lost and found. But if that isn’t instant karma, I don’t know what is.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 26, 2020)

Ughhhhh. Fresh Hell Sunday.

TTOCrochetyOldFuck: I really am sorry that the MyCheckout experience didn't go as quick as you wanted, but I was completely unaware that all my equipment was dead as a doornail when I arrived. However, since you gave me attitude and started yelling at me like your entire life had been ruined, I can't feel as bad as you wanted me to feel. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 26, 2020)

To crotchety racist old lady,,

Just cause you got distracted by apple watch cases on the way to being shown the apple chargers doesn't Mean he showed you the wrong item. Getting angry doesn't make someone provide good guest service.

Edit: the lady was yelling at my trainee


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 26, 2020)

TTOG: I'm not sure what barn you were born under, but take your eating-pistachios-and-leaving-the-shells-on-endcap ways someplace else. Walmart maybe.

I'm going to assume, since you clearly are lacking in anything and everything related to civility, that you stole the pistachios from the store while you were at it.

Fuck off.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 27, 2020)

To the one guest: If you're going to price-match almost all of your items to Walmart, you might as well just drive there, don't you think? You just made my life so much more frantic while you were at self-checkout since I had to go back-and-forth in order to wipe the other registers for the guests waiting to check out.


----------



## tracemick8824 (Oct 27, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> TTODick: You were getting your coffee & ordered two grande refreshers for your small kids (~6 & 8).
> I mentioned the amount of caffeine in the drinks but you snickered & said 'Yeah, well, they're fixing to go back to their mom so....not my problem.'
> You are an absolute prick.


Did you meet my ex?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2020)

Kinda glad I watered 'em down


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 20, 2020)

To that guest who scanned over $700 worth of toys at guest service just to see what the price was, only to say she wasn’t buying it and will come back on Black Friday, and then have the AUDACITY to say “I’ll make them do some work”... go fuck yourself


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> To that guest who scanned over $700 worth of toys at guest service just to see what the price was, only to say she wasn’t buying it and will come back on Black Friday, and then have the AUDACITY to say “I’ll make them do some work”... go fuck yourself


I hope they are sold out.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope they are sold out.


Same, she’ll regret her decision, I’m sure of it!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 20, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope they are sold out.


I hope they have them but the price goes up.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 20, 2020)

Retail big boxes and gas stations with convenience stores attached attract more psychotic crazies than any other businesses.


----------



## bloodyred (Nov 20, 2020)

to every guest use some courtesy, use your peripheral vision too! me standing waiting, then me saying excuse me, only for you to continue to stand there and blocking be from coming by with not a cart a empty pallet, move out the damn way, Jesus when did people become so inconsiderate!?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Same, she’ll regret her decision, I’m sure of it!


She better not come by for any coffee.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 20, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> She better not come by for any coffee.


If she does, spike her drink with tons of Miralax.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2020)

Whatever it is it'll be decaf.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 22, 2020)

Float a couple of shreds of 6 day old burned pizza over cheese in their decafe.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 22, 2020)

that's pizza OVEN


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 30, 2020)

TTOG: Irony when you told me I was "The Helpful Face of Target" yet you couldn't see my face lol.

TTOSupremelyAnnoyingBitch at close tonight: 1. You were loud AF 2. You were combative and beyond rude 3. You were distracting the team from doing their jobs. 4.  You're a liar, trying to tell our AP and ETL that a TM was shopping for you when they weren't. 5. Hope to God that AP trespassed you after all that shit.

I hate people.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Nov 30, 2020)

_*To the many Guests*_ that appreciate what we do and say so...it puts a smile on my face and you, too, are appreciated.  YOU make our jobs tenable :-D

*To the really ugly of heart and soul *_*occupants of guest space*_ that actually take time to call up and complain your ugly asses off about what you perceive as poor service, please take your ugly heart and crappy comments to Walmart or stay home and order from someone else.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 6, 2020)

TTOG: It's probably a terrible idea to rely on Target.com to see if an item you want is in stock at the store. More often than not, the website numbers are inaccurate.

No, it's not "Horrible customer service", especially when I checked the MyDevice and then double checked with the Grocery TL to see if we had the item on stock. I'm sure there's another Target near our store (3 that I know of) that has your precious frozen Butternut squash.

Ugh.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 9, 2020)

Couple of Christmas's ago a ManKaren called my guys in PFresh assholes for not having some sort of Hickory Farms sausage.  Shithead, I hope he slipped on the ice in the parking lot.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 12, 2020)

To the guests who have been *patient and understanding*  with me when our register malfunctions, requiring us to abruptly move all of their items to a different (functioning) register - *THANK YOU*!  Our equipment experiences punishing amounts of transaction activity, it isn't always maintained and updated, and I as an Advocate get stressed out when we gotta close the lane, move your stuff and the guests lined up behind you to a new lane, and rescan each and every item since the Suspend feature isn't working. *THANK YOU for your patience*.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 12, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> To the guests who have been *patient and understanding*  with me when our register malfunctions, requiring us to abruptly move all of their items to a different (functioning) register - *THANK YOU*!  Our equipment experiences punishing amounts of transaction activity, it isn't always maintained and updated, and I as an Advocate get stressed out when we gotta close the lane, move your stuff and the guests lined up behind you to a new lane, and rescan each and every item since the Suspend feature isn't working. *THANK YOU for your patience*.


nice guests when this happens get $5-10 off from me. mean ones get a sincere apology


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2020)

Had it happen at the grocery store recently.  Cashier was very apologetic, Captains response:  sure, no problem.  Issue closed.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2020)

Any customer in any store who harasses a cashier, demeans them, threatens them or uses profanity should be thrown out on their ass by AP or the police.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2020)

It's not a stand off social event, it's not posturing economic differentiation, it's paying for your fucking hot dog rolls (buns if you're from Rio Linda) acting responsible and civil then get the fuck out.  Cashiering is a bitch, been there done that.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 13, 2020)

TTOG: I understand it can be frustrating with crowds and long lines, but when someone is in the midst of paying for their items, that absolutely does *not* mean you can run them over with your cart without so much as an "Excuse me" because you're in a hurry to get out. Instead, you glanced over your shoulder, looked at the guy you just rammed and said: "There was a lady in the way and I couldn't get through." And kept going. No apology to the gentleman whatsoever.

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄

Adults shouldn't need to be reminded to "Wait your turn" but you clearly needed such today.

Ay, and people wonder why the world is a mess...


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 14, 2020)

That would be when the 6-3 235 lb rock solid loud and aggressive Captain would have a field day.  I stand up to any shithead who pulls that crap on anyone.  Spread out, stand in line, 6 ft apart and wait your turn you asshole.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 14, 2020)

Cash flow consultant.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 20, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> To the guests who have been *patient and understanding*  with me when our register malfunctions, requiring us to abruptly move all of their items to a different (functioning) register - *THANK YOU*!  Our equipment experiences punishing amounts of transaction activity, it isn't always maintained and updated, and I as an Advocate get stressed out when we gotta close the lane, move your stuff and the guests lined up behind you to a new lane, and rescan each and every item since the Suspend feature isn't working. *THANK YOU for your patience*.


Except at MY store.  "Guest" complains via the receipt with employee's to corporate and accuses the cashier's to be at fault and it trickes down and new ETL bitches out the cashier weeks later even though the cashier did NOTHING wrong.

Yes...we have a VERY POOR "quality" ETL


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 20, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Any customer in any store who harasses a cashier, demeans them, threatens them or uses profanity should be thrown out on their ass by AP or the police.


ABSOLUTELY!  

My store, for some idiotic reason, will side with the asshole customer.

I will never figure out WHY Target does that.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 20, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> My store, for some idiotic reason, will side with the asshole customer.
> 
> I will never figure out WHY Target does that.



Sadly, because Target wants the "customer" to return and spend more of their money.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2020)

And because it is true that a person wanting something could lie their ass off on social media about how the store treated them absolutely horribly, and each platform will have people forward the "true encounter", who in turn will forward to even more people.  Many people believe the things they see on the internet, won't question a stranger's tale of being ripped off and treated with contempt, and that will cause a drop in sales and may start a boycott.  And corporate (any major retailer) want to nip that story in the bud through bribery.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 26, 2020)

TTSmallGroupOfGuests: Y'all couldn't decide who was picking up the bill because you were playing Pokémon GO and were in the middle of a battle? Really? It wouldn't have been weird if you were 20 somethings, but you all looked to be well in your 50s-60s..  😮🤔

First time for everything lol 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Times Up (Dec 27, 2020)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTSmallGroupOfGuests: Y'all couldn't decide who was picking up the bill because you were playing Pokémon GO and were in the middle of a battle? Really? It wouldn't have been weird if you were 20 somethings, but you all looked to be well in your 50s-60s..  😮🤔
> 
> First time for everything lol 🤷‍♀️


Older folks gotta keep entertained during Covid, too!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2020)

TTOG: After having to repeat myself multiple times trying to take your order, I began talking louder (thru a mask & plexi-shield). You then asked if I was 'having a bad day'.
No, lady; I was freakin' tired of asking you the same shit over & over because you were either not paying attention or you're slowly losing your hearing.
I wasn't 'having a bad day'......yet


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 9, 2021)

To all the guests who have been gaming Drive Up for 99 cent gallons of milk: Stop. OMG. Just stop. You can keep placing orders for multiple milks. We’re just going to keep cancelling them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2021)

MoreForLess said:


> To all the guests who have been gaming Drive Up for 99 cent gallons of milk: Stop. OMG. Just stop. You can keep placing orders for multiple milks. We’re just going to keep cancelling them.


That's a stolen credit card test.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 10, 2021)

To those guests who ask me if a certain food product is better than another, or how something tastes:
I'm sorry, Food and Beverage "Expert" is just a title they give to us stocking the shelves and rearranging boxes on a display. I have absolutely no clue on what food brand item you should purchase over another and couldn't advise you on what would taste good together anymore than a cashier I mean guest advocate could.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 10, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That's a stolen credit card test.


No it’s my regular guests ordering multiples. It’s different guests throughout the day.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2021)

TTOG: I was surprised to see you come in without a mask but disappointed when my TL said to ignore it because they didn't want it to impact service scores. 
Here's hoping you aren't a walking super-spreader or next time you're getting decaf


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 12, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I was surprised to see you come in without a mask but disappointed when my TL said to ignore it because they didn't want it to impact service scores.
> Here's hoping you aren't a walking super-spreader or next time you're getting decaf


Oh hell no! I would tell my tl to serve them


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 12, 2021)

Your TL might be need to find a new position, for being too honest.

The official line should be "because we don't want to risk TM safety."

Which, to be fair, is a legit concern because people have been beaten & shot for trying to enforce mask rules, which is why a TL should never say the quiet part out loud right there.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2021)

It was in my earshot only & I like my TL too much to say anything about it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 13, 2021)

Karen:  Excuuuuuse me Stocker Boy, what does Brie taste like?  Captain Mustard and Salad Dressing:  "tastes like the rats ass."  What the fuck to I look like, Julia Child?


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 14, 2021)

typo    do I     not    to I        Doncha love the Karens who are behind you at a stop sign?  You, being the courteous and safe driver come to a full stop and the disgusting Karen is right on your ass and throws her well manicured hands up in the air then hits the horn!  Because you are stopped, as you should be.  Then....in all her pathetic glory passes you on the left!  Where's the LEO when you need them?  (relax Captain, it will never change.)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2021)

It's ok, Cap'n.
Sometimes Karma is a bitch in a green apron hitting decaf.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 14, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> typo    do I     not    to I        Doncha love the Karens who are behind you at a stop sign?  You, being the courteous and safe driver come to a full stop and the disgusting Karen is right on your ass and throws her well manicured hands up in the air then hits the horn!  Because you are stopped, as you should be.  Then....in all her pathetic glory passes you on the left!  Where's the LEO when you need them?  (relax Captain, it will never change.)



The entrance to my apartment community is at a 4 way stop.  The road is frequently littered with little bits of car because Karens and, um, Richards on the main road blow through the 4 way stop when someone on the access road or the apartment community legally pull into the intersection.  I feel bad for the legal cars and I always hope that most of the litter is the vehicle Karen was driving.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 14, 2021)

Karen on Karen   cool     (would never wish injury on anyone)  but a nice shiney new tail light assembly for a nice shiney Infinity SUV  is kinda fun to view on the ground knowing two shitheads tried to out shit-head each other!  We have one of those nearby and the road is littered with little bits of red and chrome shit.  T120----is a Richard a mankaren?  New one on the old Captain.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 15, 2021)

There's multiple names for male Karens, but one is Richard since the nickname is Dick.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

And that they are.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2021)

Thankfully not many Karens or Dicks around here. Plenty of jerks but very few that fall into that category.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

That One Guest who is rude to the guest service person but then nice to the TL who tells him/her exactly the same thing as the GS person...

Well, that guest is kind of a poopoo head. Makes the GS person feel bad for literally no reason, thanks! When that happens I make sure to tell my GS person that the same thing used to happen to me, and try to laugh with them about it.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

TTOG who I caught shirtless in his boxers in the middle of Men's, I feel your pain but I definitely lit you up to AP on the walkie and verbally scolded you loudly enough for other guests to hear. Cheers. You hang in there, bud. It has been a tough year.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

TTOG who is returning a stack of Casaluna bedding but you can't remember where or when you bought it but you know you paid cash and lost the receipt, you're a lot like that other guest who tried to return a stack of Casaluna bedding but couldn't remember where or when he bought it but knew he paid cash and lost the receipt.


----------



## Shizle7 (Jan 15, 2021)

No, you can’t “help yourself” to the items on my cart as I’m preparing to stow them in OPU even though “you know” they are your items.  Maybe you should wait for that confirmation email before you venture in to pick up your order.  Better yet-if you’re so impatient and in the store, maybe you could’ve walked back to get the items yourself.  Guess you didn’t want to track through the store with those storage bins.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

I've seen very few Karens in the stores I go to but the little bon bons who leave the carts scattered all over the parking lot are likely Karens.  Can't stand lazy.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

Shirtless in his shorts in the store?  Have another tug on that jug of industrial grade vodka.  Way to go!  A model shopper.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Shirtless in his shorts in the store?  Have another tug on that jug of industrial grade vodka.  Way to go!  A model shopper.


I guess he didn't like that the fitting room was closed, so he went for it right there next to All in Motion. I should have offered the dude a beer for sure.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 15, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I guess he didn't like that the fitting room was closed, so he went for it right there next to All in Motion. I should have offered the dude a beer for sure.


Seeing as how you got a good view, was he worth turning the beer into a date?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Seeing as how you got a good view, was he worth turning the beer into a date?


He was well-tanned, I suppose. If I were gay I probably would have given him the time of day. Or night, or whatever.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

Did this screwball have a mask on?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 15, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Did this screwball have a mask on?


Nope, but that would have somehow been much funnier.

Also, guests who diligently wear their masks in the store until they talk to you face to face, and then they pull it down. You're pandemicking wrong!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 15, 2021)

A mask would have added to the picture, maybe next time!  " Ok Chad, let's take a nice walk to the police car, ok?  You probably don't realize it but what you're doing is considered indecent exposure."


----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> He was well-tanned, I suppose. If I were gay I probably would have given him the time of day. Or night, or whatever.


Damn, how come no hot guys ever strip in my store?!


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 19, 2021)

TTOG: How the fuck did it become MY fault YOU couldn't remember the brand name of the skincare product you use!? Telling me it has retinol and is in a...red? box only narrows it down so much.

Then when you find it on your own, you have to pointedly show me like 1) I give a fuck and 2) see how obvious this is, how couldn't I find this and 3) it's right here on this endcap for when someone else asks for it, just so you know.

Given how much she was scowling at me, I don't think the retinol is going to do much for her. 😆


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 19, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> TTOG: How the fuck did it become MY fault YOU couldn't remember the brand name of the skincare product you use!? Telling me it has retinol and is in a...red? box only narrows it down so much.
> 
> Then when you find it on your own, you have to pointedly show me like 1) I give a fuck and 2) see how obvious this is, how couldn't I find this and 3) it's right here on this endcap for when someone else asks for it, just so you know.
> 
> Given how much she was scowling at me, I don't think the retinol is going to do much for her. 😆


Hahaha - SO funny.  
‘Everyday I hear:  ”I don’t remember the name....don’t you know by my description....I bought it here before.....”

‘Today it was a round pillow for hemorrhoids- you should have it here cause Walmart carries it !
why can’t I be brave and say “So go to Walmart and get it !”


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 19, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> why can’t I be brave and say “So go to Walmart and get it !”


'Reasons I could never be a leader' for $50, Alex.

TTOG: I had taken your order & was preparing your drink while you were supposed to be getting your payment up.
I turn around & you pulled the card reader out of the way & reached thru my plexie to grab my scanner to scan your card.
You said you 'were trying to help'; but I hadn't totaled your order yet so the scanner didn't work.
I said "Thanks, but I need to scan it for you."
When you walked away I got out the sanitizer wipes & cleaned the hell out of my scanner, counter, card reader, etc.
That plexie is there for a reason Miss Nasty-hands.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jan 20, 2021)

TTOG: No I won't return the TV you purchased at another store because you "claim" when you opened the box it was the wrong TV. Yes this is Target but that's a store specific issue. No I don't care that you work and have children, we ALL work. No it's not MY problem, I didn't sell you the TV. No I don't care if you blast me on Twitter because I think you're full of sh*t. Yes I am a manager, that's what Lead means in Target speak. 
Yes this happened a couple of weeks ago. She demanded my full name(no, you can have my first name. Its unique, probably the only person in my district with my name, definitely my store), my title, and my employee ID(no, not happening. She said but it's on our receipts. Nope. But she works at a bank so she knows. Nope.)


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 20, 2021)

Karen, put your face on the hemorrhoid pillow, your face looks like a hemorrhoid!  Bitch.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 20, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> TTOG: No I won't return the TV you purchased at another store because you "claim" when you opened the box it was the wrong TV. Yes this is Target but that's a store specific issue. No I don't care that you work and have children, we ALL work. No it's not MY problem, I didn't sell you the TV. No I don't care if you blast me on Twitter because I think you're full of sh*t. Yes I am a manager, that's what Lead means in Target speak.
> Yes this happened a couple of weeks ago. She demanded my full name(no, you can have my first name. Its unique, probably the only person in my district with my name, definitely my store), my title, and my employee ID(no, not happening. She said but it's on our receipts. Nope. But she works at a bank so she knows. Nope.)


Same thing happened at my store. Hard no from AP lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> TTOG: No I won't return the TV you purchased at another store because you "claim" when you opened the box it was the wrong TV. Yes this is Target but that's a store specific issue. No I don't care that you work and have children, we ALL work. No it's not MY problem, I didn't sell you the TV. No I don't care if you blast me on Twitter because I think you're full of sh*t. Yes I am a manager, that's what Lead means in Target speak.
> Yes this happened a couple of weeks ago. She demanded my full name(no, you can have my first name. Its unique, probably the only person in my district with my name, definitely my store), my title, and my employee ID(no, not happening. She said but it's on our receipts. Nope. But she works at a bank so she knows. Nope.)


You tell to take it back to the original store. My store did.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 20, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> TTOG: How the fuck did it become MY fault YOU couldn't remember the brand name of the skincare product you use!? Telling me it has retinol and is in a...red? box only narrows it down so much.



I bet your local librarians just love her.

Ah, the "I'm going to return my old TV in this box and hope nobody notices" scam. Gotta love those with the 70" TVs that take 10 minutes to wrestle out of the box enough to check the serials. Motherfuckers. fuck you for wasting our time in addition to being shitty scammers.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 28, 2021)

TTOG: Thank you for shitting at the front of the checklanes and then tracking your shit across most of them during the afternoon rush. I really enjoyed cleaning up your shit while simultaneously directing traffic and helping team members with lots of questions.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2021)

Outstanding, what a customer.  Seriously?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 28, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Outstanding, what a customer.  Seriously?


Yeah. Didn't see it happen, but my assumption is that it was a child. There were about 15 spots I had to clean (plus a bunch of little streaks), one of them pretty decent sized. Super good times lol. And now I understand why we have flashlights in the spill stations. All the little streaks don't always show up easily without more light on them.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 28, 2021)

Class act in a public arena.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 28, 2021)

While disgusting, I'm sure it wasn't done deliberately or with malice.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2021)

happygoth said:


> While disgusting, I'm sure it wasn't done deliberately or with malice.


Having read this article today, I agree.

ETA: If it were deliberate, it wouldn't be little streaks, it would be a giant dump, possibly spread all over.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 2, 2021)

Fuck your Annie.

Yes those are yellow labels. Not my fault.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2021)

TTOG: I handed off your iced drink (fully gloved, no less) only to watch you SCRUB down the exterior with sani wipes. All. over. 
Pretty sure that tea is gonna have a sanitizer after-taste.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 6, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I handed off your iced drink (fully gloved, no less) only to watch you SCRUB down the exterior with sani wipes. All. over.
> Pretty sure that tea is gonna have a sanitizer after-taste.


Too bad there isn’t a button you could push to neutralize the caffeine in that tea...😂


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 10, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I handed off your iced drink (fully gloved, no less) only to watch you SCRUB down the exterior with sani wipes. All. over.
> Pretty sure that tea is gonna have a sanitizer after-taste.


If they’re that paranoid about catching COVID from a coffee cup, they should just cut out the middle man and make coffee at home.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 11, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: I handed off your iced drink (fully gloved, no less) only to watch you SCRUB down the exterior with sani wipes. All. over.
> Pretty sure that tea is gonna have a sanitizer after-taste.


Mmmm quaternary ammonium delicious.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 12, 2021)

TTOG: Thanks for making us fall behind on OPU the other day and then getting mad because your order was late. Like, dude, you ordered 150+ OPU items, for grocery nonetheless. 
Also whoever ordered 250+lbs worth of weights in one order for OPU - your mom's a hoe.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 12, 2021)

That is 100% Target's fault for not changing goal times to scale with order size. FFS.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 13, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> That is 100% Target's fault for not changing goal times to scale with order size. FFS.


The part that really drives me up a wall is that guests act like their order is the only one in the system. Like uhh, no.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 14, 2021)

JiJi said:


> TTOG: Thanks for making us fall behind on OPU the other day and then getting mad because your order was late. Like, dude, you ordered 150+ OPU items, for grocery nonetheless.



Karen mentality!  Assumes that there are TMs waiting around doing nothing until his order was placed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 23, 2021)

TTOG: Honestly, I don’t care that you broke a candle. Mistakes happen, it’s not a big deal. What _is _a big deal though is leaving it and not telling anyone, someone can injure themselves.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 23, 2021)

I fucking hate that. You don't even have to admit to being the one that broke it, I really don't care, but a "there's a broken candle over there" works just fine.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 23, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> I fucking hate that. You don't even have to admit to being the one that broke it, I really don't care, but a "there's a broken candle over there" works just fine.


"You break it, you buy it" mindset.  Ran into that at the fitting room, women would come out saying they had just seen the garment they took in was torn.  I'm sure that more than half the time they tore it while trying to wiggle into it, but I didn't care about accidents, I was just glad they said something so it didn't go back out on the floor.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2021)

TTOG: Our store just got power back the day before & we finally started getting food back in after several days of no trucks so we're blitzing in Pfresh. 
You complained about 'too many people in the way' despite the fact that we stepped back each & every time someone walked up to get something.
Those mangoes ain't gonna unload themselves, Karen.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 26, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: Our store just got power back the day before & we finally started getting food back in after several days of no trucks so we're blitzing in Pfresh.
> You complained about 'too many people in the way' despite the fact that we stepped back each & every time someone walked up to get something.
> Those mangoes ain't gonna unload themselves, Karen.


Time for a free bottle of degreaser with every smart ass comment


----------



## Caliwest (Feb 26, 2021)

TTOG: GO THE EFF AROUND!!!! Target has multiple aisles and short cuts through the store so why must you barrel down an aisle with your cart...where you can clearly see 2 employee s un loading shelving from a vehicle...then stand impatiently faced ..or worse then try to force your cart around a flat...??? This is also TTOTM in FF whos in the red lol. Jerk offs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 26, 2021)

To the man Karen with Starbucks in tech. Please wear a mask.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 26, 2021)

40 something ManKarens suck shit.  They drive too aggressively, they're pushy, they're assholes.  When I get one behind me tailgating right up to a stop sign I come to a full stop then just sit there for 5 seconds.  Sit and stew, asshole.  I ain't going nowhere.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 14, 2021)

Tonight was the night of the rude and/or clueless guests.

TTOG who was big mad that she didn't know we closed at 10 and was ranting and raving about how it was "our fault" and "our store manager" needs to "fix the website" so the hours are right. The website? Which website? The Target website has our correct hours. Apple maps does not, but Apple maps isn't "our website" and we have no control over that. Very likely Google or other search engines are wrong, too. Stop being mad at us because you couldn't appropriately plan your last minute shopping trip.

TTORacistG who was "glad I spoke english" and proceeded to relate a tale of a previous cashier, that if accurate, shows a far greater language problem on your side than hers. Yelling "bags" at a cashier and having her magically divine that you want paper and not plastic is not particularly productive. You could have said "Paper, please" at any time while she was putting your stuff in plastic instead of yelling "bags" at her likely-confused ass and getting mad at the end and making her redo it all. I would have loved to have had that particular argument, but as I was backing up it was busy and the dude behind you was already unloaded and CAN YOU JUST FUCKING TAKE YOUR RACIST ASS HOME AND AWAY FROM MY STORE KTHXBYE.

TTOG who stopped me while I was frantically trying to brush a pint's worth of blueberries off to the side of the aisle to keep y'all from making a bigger mess to ask me "where our regular potato chips are." WE'RE IN THE CHIP AISLE, MOTHERFUCKER. Turn your head. They're literally right there. But why take 10 seconds to peruse the selection yourself when you can interrupt someone who was clearly trying to perform a task as quickly as possible, amirite?

For those who wonder why we don't respond to backup and still can't get shit done on the floor-it's That Guy. That Guy is fucking everywhere and we spend so much time dealing with That Guy it's amazing we get anything done at all.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 14, 2021)

TTOG: Sorry you thought it was rude that I asked “what?” instead of “excuse me?” when I didn’t hear your question. I didn’t realize some people considered that poor manners and it wasn’t my intention to offend you.

However, I think you should worry more about your children’s behavior instead of a harmless word I said. They were playing around in the pharmacy section as if it were a playground, one of them spit out a piece of apple in the aisle, and later I found the half eaten apple sitting on the shelf. Obviously I’m not going to be mad at the children, they act how they act. But I didn’t hear you say one word to them about how to behave.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> TTOG: Sorry you thought it was rude that I asked “what?” instead of “excuse me?” when I didn’t hear your question. I didn’t realize some people considered that poor manners and it wasn’t my intention to offend you.


I do this all the time and my coworkers get upset with me... I try to remember but sometimes I forget and I’m like I’m truly not trying to be rude it’s just how I respond


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 15, 2021)

I've learned to say "I'm sorry?" when I don't hear something correctly. Even if people are doing their best to ensure their words aren't heard beyond their noses even without a mask the implied "It's my fault" seems to help them be more patient. Usually.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 15, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I do this all the time and my coworkers get upset with me... I try to remember but sometimes I forget and I’m like I’m truly not trying to be rude it’s just how I respond


Always "excuse me?" with a tap to my ear and I stop my task with guests..with TM on good terms sometimes it ll be "what what ?" and I don't stop my task right away.  TTOTM I leave the area..with comment cloud above myself " bridge be burned by you this is what happens" etc...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2021)

TTOBitch: A lady had ordered her drink & was facing the pastry case with her grandchildren trying to make additional selections when you barged past her up to the register & started barking out your order.
I pointed out that the lady hadn't finished ordering & you looked at her & said "Oh, I only have ONE THING."
The lady said it was ok, for you to go ahead so you proceeded to order, adding annoying specifications, REPEATING them despite my assurances that they were noted.
You were rude & never once thanked the lady for giving up her place in line nor upon receiving your drink.
It was made to exacting order with one small variant.
Enjoy the decaf, bitch.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 21, 2021)

"Wait patiently in line like a civil human being you arrogant nasty bitch."


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 21, 2021)

The Captain always defends the cashiers, been there done that and I don't mind speaking up loudly even when there is a line behind me.  It's rather pleasurable seeing the cashier relaxing and appreciating the loud mouth old bastard that I can be.  99% of the time I'm a quiet mouse but when I see abuse I take action.  Military I suspect.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 22, 2021)

It's amazing how the twits who get most upset about waiting also get mightily offended by suggesting THEY DO YOUR JOB FOR YOU when you suggest that self checkouts are open.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 23, 2021)

To I don't know how many guests: would you please stop turning your nose up at using self checkout. You are doing the exact same thing you've seen cashier do at our store countless times so you know how it works. Also, it's not taking jobs away from cashiers; you can thank the cooperate assholes who think $15 an hour justifies keeping stores staffed with an exhausted and fractured skeleton crew for that.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 23, 2021)

I always use SCO and the attendants at the grocery stores help the old boy when he has no idea how to weigh asparagus.  They are nice, Captain is nice to them all.  (edit: not always, but quite a bit).


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 23, 2021)

Another edit:  the prior always refers to the using of the SCO not the way I relate to the attendants.  They're all great.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 23, 2021)

TTOG (or maybe a few in one night?) who seems to think it's fun to mess up all the body wash and all the band-aids and all the ... whatever. Really, could you just do your shopping like normal people do and not leave things looking like a wreck? Or do you really enjoy making an area look awful for all the guests after you and more work for the worker bee TMs? Jerk.


----------



## Ceeyaaa (Mar 24, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG (or maybe a few in one night?) who seems to think it's fun to mess up all the body wash and all the band-aids and all the ... whatever. Really, could you just do your shopping like normal people do and not leave things looking like a wreck? Or do you really enjoy making an area look awful for all the guests after you and more work for the worker bee TMs? Jerk.


The sad thing is this situation is an everyday occurrence! When did throwing stuff down and opening packaging become okay?  I don't understand what has happened with manners and consideration for others. I just curse and shake my head multiple times a day.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 24, 2021)

People are assholes.  Been that way since people were invented.  Work around them, they will never change.  Some, not all.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 24, 2021)

Ceeyaaa said:


> The sad thing is this situation is an everyday occurrence! When did throwing stuff down and opening packaging become okay?  I don't understand what has happened with manners and consideration for others. I just curse and shake my head multiple times a day.


"Oh can I open this to check the wire for my phone port? Or what about how it fits on my phone..... how about no.  Would you like to buy something that someone tried before you?


----------



## Shani (Mar 24, 2021)

Ceeyaaa said:


> The sad thing is this situation is an everyday occurrence! When did throwing stuff down and opening packaging become okay?  I don't understand what has happened with manners and consideration for others. I just curse and shake my head multiple times a day.


I don't get it. There are pictures on a lot of those boxes too. And heating pads! There are little circles cut out in the front of the boxes so you can feel the fabric and these asschodes STILL insist on opening them!

Any products that guests keep opening a lot, I seal with packing tape. It holds strong enough on most packaging that it deters people from being able to open stuff.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 24, 2021)

Someone tonight completely wrecked the packaging around a 4 pack of the Houdini steel cocktail straws. You can see a chunk of the straw and all the colors of the silicone bit at the top. Absolutely nothing to be gained by opening that package, but they did it anyway, and just shredded it. I don't get it.

OTOH, TTOG: THANK YOU for saying how nice the store looks and how you always appreciate how nice the store looks and how we work hard to make it so. Made my week, it did.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 25, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Someone tonight completely wrecked the packaging around a 4 pack of the Houdini steel cocktail straws. You can see a chunk of the straw and all the colors of the silicone bit at the top. Absolutely nothing to be gained by opening that package, but they did it anyway, and just shredded it. I don't get it.


Bite marks on the silicon, that was a pint size Karen Jr who was ignored and bored.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 25, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Bite marks on the silicon, that was a pint size Karen Jr who was ignored and bored.


I remember having a basket of Starbucks tumblers (with straws) displayed in one of our baskets & watching a couple of kids pull out the paper shred while mom just laughed in between giving her order.
Then they started picking up the cups, putting the straws in their mouths.
Mom: Guys, don't do that. No one's gonna want to buy that if you do that.
Me: Yeah, you have no idea how many others have done the same thing.
Mom: *goes batshit, yelling at them to drop those things RIGHT NOW*


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 25, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> I remember having a basket of Starbucks tumblers (with straws) displayed in one of our baskets & watching a couple of kids pull out the paper shred while mom just laughed in between giving her order.
> Then they started picking up the cups, putting the straws in their mouths.
> Mom: Guys, don't do that. No one's gonna want to buy that if you do that.
> Me: Yeah, you have no idea how many others have done the same thing.
> Mom: *goes batshit, yelling at them to drop those things RIGHT NOW*



I would have said something like "You wouldn't believe what I've seen people stick those straws into."


----------



## happygoth (Mar 25, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> I remember having a basket of Starbucks tumblers (with straws) displayed in one of our baskets & watching a couple of kids pull out the paper shred while mom just laughed in between giving her order.
> Then they started picking up the cups, putting the straws in their mouths.
> Mom: Guys, don't do that. No one's gonna want to buy that if you do that.
> Me: Yeah, you have no idea how many others have done the same thing.
> Mom: *goes batshit, yelling at them to drop those things RIGHT NOW*


When I worked at the local mall, there was a Gloria Jean's coffee kiosk that had unwrapped stirrers, sugar packets, etc on a fixture that was low enough for children to reach. I watched in horror one day as a young child ran up, picked up all of the stirrers with both hands as one unit and proceeded to squish them around - I swear he managed to touch each one of them. He then put them back in their holder so neatly you would never have guessed that anyone had disturbed them.

Do I need to say that I never used an unwrapped stirrer again?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 25, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Bite marks on the silicon, that was a pint size Karen Jr who was ignored and bored.



Well, they're on the top shelf above my head, so if it was a Karen Jr it was an awfully tall one.


----------



## Formerplano (Mar 25, 2021)

TTOG: Thanks for stopping me in the parking lot to ask if we got any Hot Wheels in today. I hope you enjoyed your walk in to look at the same Hot Wheels from yesterday.


----------



## Sisyphus (Apr 11, 2021)

What I would like to say to the next guest that asks me if I work here....
View attachment hobby.mp4


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 25, 2021)

TTOG who come in without masks: Yes, I know our stupid governor said you can go maskless but this is a private business.
Personally, I think it's a sign of weakness that you can't even wear a mask for the time you're in the store yet I can go an 8-11 hour shift wearing one without breaking a sweat but hey, you do you.
Hope you like decaf.

(My SBTL used to wonder why I was burning thru decaf so fast)


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 25, 2021)

No mask?  Get out of the store now, leave...immediately.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 26, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> No mask?  Get out of the store now, leave...immediately.


If only. Had some guy with his mask down approach me the other night - I backed away with fear in my eyes like he was a bear about to attack me, guy finally got the message and pulled his mask up. After he walked away I broke out the Lysol and sprayed in an obvious manner within his view and earshot. Go ahead and report me. 

I've gotten pretty good at giving the judgemental stare at no-maskers too. A few have pulled theirs up after seeing my wrath, lol.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 26, 2021)

Don't mess with The 'Goth!  On topic today, I picked up a few things at the supermarket for Mrs. Captain.  Clausen Whole Pickles.  Best in the USA.  I got about 2/3 down an aisle and forgot I didn't have my mask on!  (in my pocket).  Forgetful old man.  This is not a Karen type of store, more the industrial grade working mans store.  I prefer it, easy to shop and they have good liverwurst.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 27, 2021)

I make a point to raise my eyebrows, drop my eyes and back away as though they'd just dropped a deuce on the floor. I'm embarrassed for you that you're not trained properly to come out in public like a good boy.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 27, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Don't mess with The 'Goth!  On topic today, I picked up a few things at the supermarket for Mrs. Captain.  Clausen Whole Pickles.  Best in the USA.  I got about 2/3 down an aisle and forgot I didn't have my mask on!  (in my pocket).  Forgetful old man.  This is not a Karen type of store, more the industrial grade working mans store.  I prefer it, easy to shop and they have good liverwurst.


Captain! Tsk tsk, I would have given you "the look", lol.

I usually always mask up before I get out of my car, but I caught myself walking across the parking lot maskless a few times. I thankfully remembered before I made it to the door.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 27, 2021)

Forgive The Captain for he has erred.  I'm a compliant old fart, just forgot that one time!  Key word:  OLD


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2021)

To those guests walking around without masks: Please carry on; it makes it easier to spot the morons.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 8, 2021)

TTOG who brought in his completely untrained dog and made a point to have his mask down the whole time, and walked two laps around the store without looking at anything and then left...

...why?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2021)

To prove a couple of points.  His furbaby can go everywhere with him because it's as much of a baby as a human child, and he doesn't have to wear a mask if he doesn't feel like it.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 8, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> To prove a couple of points.  His furbaby can go everywhere with him because it's as much of a baby as a human child, and he doesn't have to wear a mask if he doesn't feel like it.


His name is now Furbaby.


----------



## SMamazon (May 14, 2021)

TTOG: there's a stop sign in the parking lot near the drive up spots for a reason. Please don't swerve around as I'm crossing right in front of it (logically where you shouldn't be able to get close to me because you are stopped) because you decided to not to come to said complete stop after speeding towards the stop sign.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 24, 2021)

TTOG: When I ask you how you want an item bagged, don't just assume that I'd know that's how you want it. I have a lot of guests that are completely OK with mixing items.

When I asked if you wanted your clothing bagged separately from your party favors you looked at me like I was insane and then said: "Well, obviously."

🤷‍♀️

Pardon me for asking 🙄 Have a nice day.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 24, 2021)

StargazerOmega said:


> Pardon me for asking 🙄 Have a nice day.


You forgot to say, "Thank you for shopping at Target!"

As in:

"Pardon, ma'am, but would you like your rat poison bagged with your ready-to-eat salad? No? Okay. Thank you for shopping at Target!"


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2021)

TTOG who asked me why I was continuing to wear a mask: Because I can't wear anything to keep me from looking at your ugly-ass mug.

Enjoy the decaf, bitch.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 30, 2021)

To the one drive-up guest: I'm so sorry that I gave your curtains to another guest by accident. I appreciate the fact that you were understanding and accepted the cash back for the mix-up.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 30, 2021)

TTOG: You were a joy to help yesterday. We ran out of paper bags on Monday and thus could only do plastic. Thanks for being understanding and also providing me with some good laughs.👍🙂


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 25, 2021)

TTOG: when you asked me where buckets were and I replied by asking you if you were looking for cleaning buckets, the answer you should have given me was yes, not no. Instead you told me about how your grandkids were coming over and you needed buckets with handles for their toys but didn't want any cheap ones that would break like your current ones and then when I suggested beach buckets you told me no, those wouldn't work but something like a cleaning bucket would be sturdy enough. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## ION the Prize (Jun 25, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> TTOG: when you asked me where buckets were and I replied by asking you if you were looking for cleaning buckets, the answer you should have given me was yes, not no ...


Your Jedi mind trick just took a minute to kick in, that's all.

("These aren't the buckets we're looking for.")


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 25, 2021)

TTOG: Your trail of fecal matter measured 49 meters. There is strong speculation that you have shattered the previous store record. Hope that makes you feel better, because it looked like that was pretty rough for you.

This is also my second TTOG about fecal trails. I hope this isn't, like, my thing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 26, 2021)

So who held the measuring tape to the feces to determine the length?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 26, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> So who held the measuring tape to the feces to determine the length?


I walked it off and then embellished. But I really really wanted to make the cart attendant bust out a measuring tape!


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 26, 2021)

I'd be most impressed if the dump in question was a one-turder.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 26, 2021)

Guess that’s one guest who isn’t full of 💩. Anymore…😂


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2021)

TTOG: I took your order & you quietly asked me to make your drink, saying you didn't want that *enter ethnic slur here* to make it.
Fortunately, she had gone to the back.
Unfortunately, you got your a** decaffed.
Be glad that's ALL I did because there's plenty of room in my walk-in & I've got LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 26, 2021)

That's the time to bust out the "I'M SORRY I MUST HAVE MISHEARD YOU THERE WHAT DID YOU SAY?"


----------



## marblesquare (Jun 30, 2021)

To that one guest: I apologize but it is not necessary for me to try on your clothes. Please do not order me to do so, I will decline politely or forcefully if needed. Do it yourself and do not take advantage of others. Thank yew


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 30, 2021)

wait, what?


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jul 11, 2021)

TTOG: Me, my opu TM, and 2 drive up TMs were all forced to handle your entitled self because how dare you have to wait for your super important coffee table. So thanks for ending my crap day/ 40 hour work streak with your nonsense so I could really enjoy going into my 2 days off, I guess?

And honestly I'm not sure what was so important about a coffee table that you had to badger 4 people and wait near an hour in the store for it, but I guess I'm glad someone else was able to find it for you...eventually. In a random unlocated spot in the steel. And only because an inf was on the line, there was 1.5 hours to look properly, and I wasn't the one to get the order in my batch so I could inf it out of pure spite over how passive aggressive you were towards me when I apologized profusely for not being able to find the table initially.

[This whole mess happened because the dang app said we had 2 (we did not), and the device said both were backstocked (they were not). Sigh.]


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 22, 2021)

To that guest: Did you really think you needed my advice on whether to get a cart or a basket? It obviously depends on what you wanted to buy, and I can't tell what you were interested in buying. I'm glad that it wasn't something annoying that you did, but I thought it was funny and I wanted to share that interaction with you.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> To that guest: Did you really think you needed my advice on whether to get a cart or a basket? It obviously depends on what you wanted to buy, and I can't tell what you were interested in buying. I'm glad that it wasn't something annoying that you did, but I thought it was funny and I wanted to share that interaction with you.


Cart every time. You always need a cart at Target!


----------



## Angular Momentum (Jul 27, 2021)

Ttog: I may have been off the clock, and on my way out but I am still a team member. How dare you freak out and yell at me about not wearing a mask and backing up two more feet when we were already 12 to 15 feet apart. 

"I only deal with masked people " you screamed drawing every person in 100 yards radius attention. 

I wasn't even talking to you. I was saying bye to my team mate.

Look I get it sweetie, it's still scary. But don't call me a liar when I tell you I'm vaccinated. All that with your dumb ass not wearing a mask, only a stupid, plexiglass shield.

You otta be ashamed.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 28, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> Ttog: I may have been off the clock, and on my way out but I am still a team member. How dare you freak out and yell at me about not wearing a mask and backing up two more feet when we were already 12 to 15 feet apart.
> 
> "I only deal with masked people " you screamed drawing every person in 100 yards radius attention.
> 
> ...


Since she only deals with masked people was she planning to do self checkout? What if she needs help on SCO? Most of my store cashiers and SCO peeps don’t wear a mask.  Lol


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2021)

TTOG: No, I will NOT serve you a venti Americano in a single cup. Our insta-jet hot water registers just under 200 degrees, hence the reason that Americanos & hot teas are double-cupped.
I'm NOT risking scalded hands because you don't want us to 'waste a cup'.
You can take it off AFTER I hand it out & recreate your own McDonald's coffee moment.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 28, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: No, I will NOT serve you a venti Americano in a single cup. Our insta-jet hot water registers just under 200 degrees, hence the reason that Americanos & hot teas are double-cupped.
> I'm NOT risking scalded hands because you don't want us to 'waste a cup'.
> *You can take it off AFTER I hand it out & recreate your own McDonald's coffee moment.*


You can pretty much do that just by drinking the hot tea from Starbucks. I always ask for room for a few cubes of ice because drinking it soon after you order it is asking for your mouth to be burned to hell.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yeh, I always warn guests to let it cool as it steeps but.....


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2021)

I just ahve to ask the logic of making a drink for immediate serving and drinking that is that hot.  How can making it hot enough for third degree burns make it taste better?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2021)

It shouldn't be consumed immediately, tho.
Tea is meant to steep for several minutes to get the full flavor; an Americano at full temp would burn your taste buds & you wouldn't taste a damn thing but so many people demand instant gratification without considering the results.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 30, 2021)

TTOG: THANK YOU for making your small child fix the sunscreen that dominoed over after he slammed into it while he was acting a fool. He actually did a really good job (most adults can't/won't do that well) and I'm completely impressed with your awesome parenting. We can't always control our children 100% of the time but you truly came through with the teachable moment.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 30, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> TTOG: THANK YOU for making your small child fix the sunscreen that dominoed over after he slammed into it while he was acting a fool. He actually did a really good job (most adults can't/won't do that well) and I'm completely impressed with your awesome parenting. We can't always control our children 100% of the time but you truly came through with the teachable moment.


That’s awesome. People (of all ages!) make mistakes, that’s part of living, what’s important is learning to fix them!


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 31, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> It shouldn't be consumed immediately, tho.
> *Tea is meant to steep for several minutes to get the full flavor*; an Americano at full temp would burn your taste buds & you wouldn't taste a damn thing but so many people demand instant gratification without considering the results.


Unless you ordered an herbal tea, which has a steep time of 7-10 minutes, the most you need to steep it is between 3-5 minutes depending on the blend. The hot water used at Starbucks is likely not even the right temperature for most of the teas they serve which are mostly different blends of green tea. However, I digress. Regardless of which tea you get or how long you steep it, it's still going to be way too hot to drink once it's ready.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2021)

And yet, there are still people who complain that it isn't hot enough.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 31, 2021)

I like my hot beverages piping hot, otherwise they would turn to lukewarm swill once milk or cream is added.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I like my hot beverages piping hot, otherwise they would turn to lukewarm swill once milk or cream is added.


After having countless guests complain after having us add copious amounts of milk, I ask them if they prefer steamed milk.
Stopped that problem cold....er....hot!


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 10, 2021)

TTOG: thanks for blowing your cigarette on me while I was helping you put your TV in your gross sedan.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 11, 2021)

TTO"G": You may have guts, but zero class to come into my store with your Walmart shopping cart full of Walmart bags, straight to SCO to take a bunch of paper bags (a dozen or so-one per plastic Walmart bag) to bag up your Walmart purchases, declaiming loudly about...something, I'm not sure what, the entire time, only to walk out with your cart and our bags after purchasing nothing.

WTAFF?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTO"G": You may have guts, but zero class to come into my store with your Walmart shopping cart full of Walmart bags, straight to SCO to take a bunch of paper bags (a dozen or so-one per plastic Walmart bag) to bag up your Walmart purchases, declaiming loudly about...something, I'm not sure what, the entire time, only to walk out with your cart and our bags after purchasing nothing.
> 
> WTAFF?



so weird


----------



## happygoth (Aug 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTO"G": You may have guts, but zero class to come into my store with your Walmart shopping cart full of Walmart bags, straight to SCO to take a bunch of paper bags (a dozen or so-one per plastic Walmart bag) to bag up your Walmart purchases, declaiming loudly about...something, I'm not sure what, the entire time, only to walk out with your cart and our bags after purchasing nothing.
> 
> WTAFF?


Did no one call AP? "These bags are for our guests."


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't know. There were a couple of drive up folks at the desk, and I can't blame them for not confronting her. Not sure if anyone called AP or if they decided it definitely wouldn't be worth the aggro (and there would have been aggro. Lots of it, most like).


----------



## happygoth (Aug 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> I don't know. There were a couple of drive up folks at the desk, and I can't blame them for not confronting her. Not sure if anyone called AP or if they decided it definitely wouldn't be worth the aggro (and there would have been aggro. Lots of it, most like).


Man sometimes I miss the good old days at my old job, when no one had cell phones and security had zero fucks to give. Good times.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 16, 2021)

TTOG: thanks for flapping your fat arms at me while I was helping two nice elderly guests, then yelling at me for not "noticing you" later. 

Also, wash your god damn pits, woman. I can SMELL your fungal infection.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Also, wash your god damn pits, woman. I can SMELL your fungal infection.


THIS every day.....gag.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> TTO"G": You may have guts, but zero class to come into my store with your Walmart shopping cart full of Walmart bags, straight to SCO to take a bunch of paper bags (a dozen or so-one per plastic Walmart bag) to bag up your Walmart purchases, declaiming loudly about...something, I'm not sure what, the entire time, only to walk out with your cart and our bags after purchasing nothing.
> 
> WTAFF?


You should have bought stuff at Target then go to Walmart and do the same


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 16, 2021)

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 20, 2021)

TTOG: thanks for the compliment


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 20, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> TTOG: THANK YOU for making your small child fix the sunscreen that dominoed over after he slammed into it while he was acting a fool. He actually did a really good job (most adults can't/won't do that well) and I'm completely impressed with your awesome parenting. We can't always control our children 100% of the time but you truly came through with the teachable moment.


Love this. Tubes of children's toothpaste are like bowling pins and they tip over all. the. time. It was so gratifying one day when a dad noticed that his young child had tipped all of one kind over, on purpose, and made the child put them right again. I saw the kid tip them over and thought how swell it was that I got to fix them for the second time in one shift. Very lovely surprise when the dad stepped up and didn't let his kid get away with being obnoxious. This happened maybe 3 or 4 years ago and I still remember it.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 20, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Did no one call AP? "These bags are for our guests."


Right?! Our AP is pretty worthless for confrontation but our SE-ETL gives no fucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2021)

TTOG: We only have a few tables open in our cafe but you decided to take up a table for your work without buying anything, just using the free wifi; that's fine. Cheap, but fine.
What WASN'T fine was pulling an extra chair out to the side to block other people from your space. You weren't even wearing a mask yet you put a chair out partially blocking the entrance to our cafe.
As a result it was VERY gratifying to have several guests run into the chair, pushing it out of the way only to see you get up & put it back in the way.
Kudos to the guy who finally grabbed it & took it to a nearby table that had filled up causing you to pack up & leave.
Also thanks to the lady who parked her screaming toddler on the other side of the divider so the child was wailing almost in the woman's ear. 
#SorryNotSorry


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 27, 2021)

TTOG:  to the motherfucking Funko collectors:

NO, I DO NOT HAVE YOUR GOD DAMN BLACKLIGHT FUNKOS. NO, I CAN'T SELL YOU STREET DATED ITEMS, NO, I DONT KNOW WHEN WE'LL GET THEM IN!


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 27, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> TTOG:  to the motherfucking Funko collectors:
> 
> NO, I DO NOT HAVE YOUR GOD DAMN BLACKLIGHT FUNKOS. NO, I CAN'T SELL YOU STREET DATED ITEMS, NO, I DONT KNOW WHEN WE'LL GET THEM IN!


"Sir, you probably  know more about this then me, All i know is i haven't seen it"


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Aug 27, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> "Sir, you probably  know more about this then me, All i know is i haven't seen it"


God these people are insufferable, every one that I've met has been rude and condescending, many get mad when I don't have their piece of plastic. It's tiring, man


----------



## happygoth (Aug 27, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> God these people are insufferable, every one that I've met has been rude and condescending, many get mad when I don't have their piece of plastic. It's tiring, man


I had a guy get pissy with me just yesterday over mens polos. Insisted we had a big rack of them right where the hoodies are and that he'd bought two of them. I showed him the ones on the table and the one bar of hanging ones we had left, but he seemed mad and dumbfounded that they weren't in the exact spot and a full rack like he remembered.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2021)

TTOG: You were walking thru the wreckage that was domestics asking me "Is this all you have?!"
"Yes, ma'am. The college kids have cleaned us out furnishing their dorms."
"Well, I was at (store across town not even remotely close to campus) & they had PLENTY!"
Well, Susan, get your ass back over there before THEY'RE cleaned out too!
Where the hell have you BEEN for the last few weeks?!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 27, 2021)

TTOG: Please, please explain why it's necessary to tear open a package of bladder protection underwear, take out a pair, and then just leave the torn-open package and the removed pair there on the shelf? Doesn't look like you unfolded the underwear, maybe to see if it'd fit or how stretchy it is, so why?
And was it also you who opened a women's razor package, put it back together incorrectly and left it on a shelf?
And don't get me started on the guest who thinks it okay to test a can of shave cream.
Honestly, if my mom had ever caught me doing any of the things I find on a regular basis, my butt would have been whupped and I would have to pay for whatever product I wrecked the packaging of. And if adults are the ones doing these things, what is wrong with them? I just don't understand why anyone would think it's okay to do any of this.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 27, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> God these people are insufferable, every one that I've met has been rude and condescending, many get mad when I don't have their piece of plastic. It's tiring, man


I just stare thru them at that point. Let them look a fool.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 27, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG: Please, please explain why it's necessary to tear open a package of bladder protection underwear, take out a pair, and then just leave the torn-open package and the removed pair there on the shelf? Doesn't look like you unfolded the underwear, maybe to see if it'd fit or how stretchy it is, so why?
> And was it also you who opened a women's razor package, put it back together incorrectly and left it on a shelf?
> And don't get me started on the guest who thinks it okay to test a can of shave cream.
> Honestly, if my mom had ever caught me doing any of the things I find on a regular basis, my butt would have been whupped and I would have to pay for whatever product I wrecked the packaging of. And if adults are the ones doing these things, what is wrong with them? I just don't understand why anyone would think it's okay to do any of this.


The things we've found over the years - how do these people live with themselves? Just so rude and low-class.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2021)

I had some really gross ones. Someone returned a blue and white skirt with a big red spot on the butt...and GS sent it back in the reshop.

I had someone drop a used bladder control pad in a fitting room, well enough hidden that I didn't see it but obvious enough that the family with a couple of toddlers found it.

A woman rushed into a fitting room with a baby and I stupidly assumed she wanted a private place to nurse. Nope it was the other end of the baby that needed servicing. And then the diaper was dropped in the fitting room trashcan when she and the husband left.

But hands down grossest was the swim suit a guest brought me to defect out. Someone had sharted and put it back. I know it wasn't the guest because it was dried.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 27, 2021)

TTOG To All Guests: Can you please explain why it is necessary to pick any water bottle you think you want to buy, open the lid and peer inside? Also, if you decide you don't want that water bottle after you look at the completely unmysterious inner contents, could you please just put back on the shelf where you picked it up?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 27, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I had some really gross ones. Someone returned a blue and white skirt with a big red spot on the butt...and GS sent it back in the reshop.
> 
> I had someone drop a used bladder control pad in a fitting room, well enough hidden that I didn't see it but obvious enough that the family with a couple of toddlers found it.
> 
> ...


Oh the fitting room is a treasure trove of human grossness. I've found used sanitary pads and tampons, dirty diapers, clothes peed on, puddles of pee on the floor, not to mention food wrappers and half-full beverage cups. Apparently common human decency is just too hard for some people.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2021)

And we thought the bathrooms were bad.....


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 28, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Oh the fitting room is a treasure trove of human grossness. I've found used sanitary pads and tampons, dirty diapers, clothes peed on, puddles of pee on the floor, not to mention food wrappers and half-full beverage cups. Apparently common human decency is just too hard for some people.


What got me was the skirt. GS sent it back like it wasn't a thing. Who cares if there's blood right where a sitting woman had a flood moment. GS sent back a lot of stuff they shouldn't have. One person sent back loose underwear, argued that it was fine because the tag was still on. I said "They take them home and try them on because they can't try them on here, and they return it if the panties don't fit right." The woman, yes woman, had no concept of that and that's why she allowed an underwear return when my store had a hard rule of no underwear returns.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 28, 2021)

Can't believe I forgot a gross one that happened recently. Called over a TM to look at it, just because I could hardly believe it. Found what appeared to be an already worn sanitary or bladder protection pad behind cans of men's shaving cream. I say "appeared" because there wasn't any visible fluid on it, but it was creased in a way that looked worn. So someone pulled it out of their pants while in the aisle and placed it where it wasn't easily seen? Alternatively, they removed it while in the family restroom by the pharmacy and, instead of throwing it in the trash can right there, brought it out to the floor?
People can be so disgusting.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2021)

Story I've told before of walking thru home decor & catching a waft of dirty diaper.
Found it stuffed in a large vase   
People are such pigs.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2021)

TTOG: Seriously? You've been driving to hour store from a city over an hour away every day for a week to see if we have a particular Halloween cat toy out yet that you have to have? You are so serious about this that you know exactly which endcap in our store this toy is supposed to go on? That endcap got set today and lo and behold your oh so needed cat toy wasn't on it. So, you confronted a TM in another department who at that particular time had a U-boat full of ceramic dinnerware shelves, a 3 tier full of plastic dinnerware, for shelves on the floor, a hip printer in one hand and a stack of kitchen towels in the other to ask if we had the toy in the back? Are you fucking serious with this shit, Karen? No, if it's not out, we don't have it or it's buried in some impossible to find box somewhere in the back. For fuck's sake. No, I'm not going to go digging for a fucking cat toy.

P.S. We have that toy. I know it. I saw it this morning. My backroom aisle is next to pets. Our PP1 TL had that particular toy in a 3 tier when she went to go set that endcap. I have no idea what happened to it after that and do not care.


----------



## goingto4 (Aug 31, 2021)

TTOG: Thanks for the trip I had a nice fall✌


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 1, 2021)

TTOG: was it worth it to cuss and swear in front of other guests because I couldn't fix your phone? Was it worth my ETL kicking you out and telling you to never come back?



Spoiler: Full story if you're interested



So this old bastard comes in, pulls out his flip phone and another flip phone and says he wants me to "make a sim card" with all of the contacts from his other phone. He wants to have two but he doesn't want the second one activated. St first he got mad because I wasn't the team member who helped him last time (wow go figure more than one person works here) and demands the team member who helped him before come in to help. I tell him we're not on call so I'll have to help him. Anyways, sometimes you can port numbers to a sim card but on this phone you can't. I tell him he needs a memory card, and for literally half an hour he shouts at me about how that isn't what he wants. So he calls his phone company and they say exactly what I said which makes him more angry. By this point he's shouting expletives in the middle of the fucking store because consumer cellular won't help him. So he hangs up and turns to me and says he'll buy the memory card. By this point my team lead is texting me asking if I want him kicked out and I say no, not yet. I'm enjoying making him mad. He ends up buying a memory card but lo and behold it's 64 gb and we don't have smaller ones that are compatible. So I refund his money and he calls me a "ginger douchebag" and that he would strangle me if he could. So my team lead tells him to leave but he doesn't, so she calls security and he finally gets nervous and leaves, calling us random swear words as he goes out.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2021)

So what's wrong with 64 gb?


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 1, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> So what's wrong with 64 gb?


wasn't compatible with his fliphone. most have a limit to the amount that can be put in there.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 1, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> wasn't compatible with his fliphone. most have a limit to the amount that can be put in there.


Should be a clue by four to upgrade.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 1, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> TTOG: was it worth it to cuss and swear in front of other guests because I couldn't fix your phone? Was it worth my ETL kicking you out and telling you to never come back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean douchebag I can understand but ginger is really uncalled for.
Nobody deserves that.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 2, 2021)

Holy shit dude, that's crazy.

And never mind him and @commiecorvus , gingers are hot.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 3, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Can't believe I forgot a gross one that happened recently. Called over a TM to look at it, just because I could hardly believe it. Found what appeared to be an already worn sanitary or bladder protection pad behind cans of men's shaving cream. I say "appeared" because there wasn't any visible fluid on it, but it was creased in a way that looked worn. So someone pulled it out of their pants while in the aisle and placed it where it wasn't easily seen? Alternatively, they removed it while in the family restroom by the pharmacy and, instead of throwing it in the trash can right there, brought it out to the floor?
> People can be so disgusting.


OMG. The one on the floor of the fitting room I could maybe understand, as I could possibly, maybe see it falling out and the guest not noticing it but this?....wtaff?


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 6, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> OMG. The one on the floor of the fitting room I could maybe understand, as I could possibly, maybe see it falling out and the guest not noticing it but this?....wtaff?


No offense but chicks are pretty gross. Like, not the functions, but the lack of awareness that no one wants to see your fluids everywhere. 
Also, what's with the fucking hovering over toilets. Every time I clean the ladies room there's piss all over the seat, sometimes diaherrea too. Men's restrooms are ALWAYS cleaner in my experience


----------



## happygoth (Sep 6, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> No offense but chicks are pretty gross. Like, not the functions, but the lack of awareness that no one wants to see your fluids everywhere.
> Also, what's with the fucking hovering over toilets. Every time I clean the ladies room there's piss all over the seat, sometimes diaherrea too. Men's restrooms are ALWAYS cleaner in my experience


Yeah people are weird. Worried about sitting on a toilet seat but then don't wash their hands. Overuse the hand sanitizer and cart wipes but walk around maskless in crowds.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 6, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> No offense but chicks are pretty gross. Like, not the functions, but the lack of awareness that no one wants to see your fluids everywhere.
> Also, what's with the fucking hovering over toilets. Every time I clean the ladies room there's piss all over the seat, sometimes diaherrea too. Men's restrooms are ALWAYS cleaner in my experience


Because they'd rather do the more difficult hovering than take several seconds to use toilet paper to cover the seat like many women do or go bare (since it's your butt cheeks and upper thighs touching, not your genitals) like other women.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 6, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Because they'd rather do the more difficult hovering than take several seconds to use toilet paper to cover the seat like many women do or go bare (since it's your butt cheeks and upper thighs touching, not your genitals) like other women.


I take some tp and wipe the toilet quick just to get any moisture or hair off, then take a seat. You aren't going to catch a disease from sitting, and in fact hovering can cause issues with our pelvic muscles.


----------



## ION the Prize (Sep 6, 2021)

This thread is putting the "I" in "TM".

As in: TMI.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Because they'd rather do the more difficult hovering than take several seconds to use toilet paper to cover the seat like many women do or go bare (since it's your butt cheeks and upper thighs touching, not your genitals) like other women.





happygoth said:


> I take some tp and wipe the toilet quick just to get any moisture or hair off, then take a seat. You aren't going to catch a disease from sitting, and in fact hovering can cause issues with our pelvic muscles.


that's fucking stupid, doing something more difficult that results in literal piss going into your pants and on the floor instead of just wiping the seat.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 6, 2021)

The problem with hovering is most women don't know how to do it properly (namely lean forward a bit and tip your pelvis forward a bit so the stream goes down instead of forward, plus you have better balance) so they end up in a way grosser situation for themselves than if they just sat the fuck down.

I lived in a country where I peed in a hole for 2 years, and it's a bit of a learned skill. I don't hover unless it's a really bad port-a-potty or something, usually, but FFS it's not hard to do it properly.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 6, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> No offense but chicks are pretty gross. Like, not the functions, but the lack of awareness that no one wants to see your fluids everywhere.
> Also, what's with the fucking hovering over toilets. Every time I clean the ladies room there's piss all over the seat, sometimes diaherrea too. Men's restrooms are ALWAYS cleaner in my experience


It's probably because they're bringing their kids in there to use the restroom and if it's a young enough boy, he probably hasn't learned to aim.


----------



## ION the Prize (Sep 7, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> It's probably because they're bringing their kids in there to use the restroom and if it's a young enough boy, he probably hasn't learned to aim.


This is a Sherlock Holmes-level solution to a case Sherlock Holmes would never accept.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 7, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> This is a Sherlock Holmes-level solution to a case Sherlock Holmes would never accept.


I would certainly hope not. 🤣


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 8, 2021)

ION the Prize said:


> This is a Sherlock Holmes-level solution to a case Sherlock Holmes would never accept.





😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Sep 8, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> It's probably because they're bringing their kids in there to use the restroom and if it's a young enough boy, he probably hasn't learned to aim.


Nope, women truly are that disgusting.

I worked in nice restaurants, fast food joints & department stores from 1977 until 2020. The women's restrooms are ALWAYS dirtier than the Men's restrooms. Women are filthy.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 9, 2021)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> Nope, women truly are that disgusting.
> 
> I worked in nice restaurants, fast food joints & department stores from 1977 until 2020. The women's restrooms are ALWAYS dirtier than the Men's restrooms. Women are filthy.


I've seen restrooms stalls right after a child has used it and have avoided using one because of the fresh pee all over the seat. I have yet to see that happen when a woman uses the toilet.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Sep 13, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I've seen restrooms stalls right after a child has used it and have avoided using one because of the fresh pee all over the seat. I have yet to see that happen when a woman uses the toilet.


I am old & have worked retail & restaurants since 1977. The things I have cleaned up in women's restrooms are beyond disgusting. Kids don't get blood on the walls, floors & seats. Kids don't spread toilet paper on the seat & pee all over the seat & then leave the soggy toilet paper on the seat. I stand by my comment.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 16, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> It's probably because they're bringing their kids in there to use the restroom and if it's a young enough boy, he probably hasn't learned to aim.


This.  My boy will turn to talk to you mid stream.  Our bathroom is regularly gross as a result.


----------



## OK Then (Sep 17, 2021)

TTOG, I don’t want to talk you you from my stall while I’m using the restroom and believe it or not I don’t care if the air dryers are worse than paper.

”Those dryers spread germs……GERMS!” She hollered at me as I noped the heck out of these.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh lord now the guests are lining up at my store for Starbucks cups


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 21, 2021)

OK Then said:


> TTOG, I don’t want to talk you you from my stall while I’m using the restroom and believe it or not I don’t care if the air dryers are worse than paper.
> 🙂
> ”Those dryers spread germs……GERMS!” She hollered at me as I noped the heck out of these.


I like to tell them that if they've washed their hands correctly there shouldn't be any germs spreading.🙂


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Oct 9, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I like to tell them that if they've washed their hands correctly there shouldn't be any germs spreading.🙂


Based on the fact that hand soap was the last thing to sell out during the worst of the pandemic last year (at least at my store), I think it can safely be said that a lot of people don't wash their hands.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 20, 2021)

TTOG - if you're going to ask me where an item is and you describe it to me in enough detail (but still don't know a brand name) that I know exactly what you're talking about... please don't flip out saying that isn't where it is and no one in this store knows anything. Maybe if YOU knew something, such as the brand name of an item you just LOVE SO MUCH, we wouldn't even be having this discussion. I guarantee it was a Walmart brand item or something we don't even carry at Target.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 20, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> TTOG - if you're going to ask me where an item is and you describe it to me in enough detail (but still don't know a brand name) that I know exactly what you're talking about... please don't flip out saying that isn't where it is and no one in this store knows anything. Maybe if YOU knew something, such as the brand name of an item you just LOVE SO MUCH, we wouldn't even be having this discussion. I guarantee it was a Walmart brand item or something we don't even carry at Target.



That reminds me...TTOG: No matter how much you insist, I assure you we did not used to carry Equate brand makeup removal wipes at this store. No, we don't have them in the back. No, we will not be getting them in again. Yes, you can call coporate and ask that they be carried "again," if you feel like wasting more of your time. Sure, I can call for another team member who knows what they're talking about because now that you've finally realized the guy putting blenders on the shelf might not be the most knowledgeable about makeup. I can let a beauty TM reitierate that we don't sell Equate brand makeup removal wipes. Never have. Never will.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2021)

TTOG who wouldn't get off his phone: I just happened to start grinding 5 lbs of cold brew - coarse setting, of course  - so I hope you had fun trying to talk over the racket before finally hanging up.

TTOTHER guest who managed to ask for the several items I (& everyone else) was out of: You finally asked "Well, what DO you have?!" to which I replied "Everything ELSE!"


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 21, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That reminds me...TTOG: No matter how much you insist, I assure you we did not used to carry Equate brand makeup removal wipes at this store. No, we don't have them in the back. No, we will not be getting them in again. Yes, you can call coporate and ask that they be carried "again," if you feel like wasting more of your time. Sure, I can call for another team member who knows what they're talking about because now that you've finally realized the guy putting blenders on the shelf might not be the most knowledgeable about makeup. I can let a beauty TM reitierate that we don't sell Equate brand makeup removal wipes. Never have. Never will.



The best is when you're in beauty and they literally walk you to the aisle and show you the shelf location of where the item used to be.  😂  Ma'am, I promise you, even if I didn't do these revisions myself, I know for a fact we don't sell Equate anything here and never have. 😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> The best is when you're in beauty and they literally walk you to the aisle and show you the shelf location of where the item used to be.  😂  Ma'am, I promise you, even if I didn't do these revisions myself, I know for a fact we don't sell Equate anything here and never have. 😂


Equate makeup is sold at Wally World & amazon.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 21, 2021)

TTOG: I understand your computer told you that Target sells Amana over the stove microwaves, but all my searches in our target systems says we do not. You insisting your computer is right isn't going to change that fact that we don't carry it. When I search google, it says what you want is at bestbuy. Do I really need to "call a manager" to tell you the same thing?


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> TTOG: I understand your computer told you that Target sells Amana over the stove microwaves, but all my searches in our target systems says we do not. You insisting your computer is right isn't going to change that fact that we don't carry it. When I search google, it says what you want is at bestbuy. Do I really need to "call a manager" to tell you the same thing?


I hated those people. "Where is..." We don't carry it. "But when I googled where I could buy it..." Don't you have a freaking clue as to how paid internet advertising works??


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh, god, the people who show me the Google SERP  for the item they searched, with the images at the top, and somehow seem to think that's any actual indicator of what Target carries, now, and in our store.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 21, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Oh, god, the people who show me the Google SERP  for the item they searched, with the images at the top, and somehow seem to think that's any actual indicator of what Target carries, now, and in our store.


Amen to this (even though I don't know what SERP is). It happened just today - looked it up and none of the area stores carry the product the guest was looking for, which we supposedly carry. Ug.
So, out of curiosity, just looked it up on my computer and it is carried at Target.com. Not the same as in store. Ug again.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 21, 2021)

I saw brands not carried in store or Target.com, but Target was one of the hits.  Yet if you really looked closely, the Target ad hit showed something comparable, not that brand.

Maybe asking too much, but people ought to read details and think critically before rushing off towards the first hit.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 21, 2021)

SERP= search engine result page

And, Tessa, yes, that's exactly it. The image shows a Target logo at the bottom, and they don't bother to actually click in and find out that, no, actually that product and Target don't actually exist together in any current (or former, or future) universe, let alone at the store the person is currently standing in.

See also: people relying on social media or map apps for current Target hours, and dishing out hell on our SETL about our hours being "wrong on the website" when, no, Target.com had the right hours, but whatever app they were using hadn't updated for COVID hours.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 22, 2021)

TTOG: I heard you the first four times you said that you were an attorney. The fifth time was, in my humble opinion, unnecessary.

I am just so god damn full of sorry that we double scanned one of your things, and I wouldn't want you to think I'm only sorry because you're an attorney.

Some might say that our interaction was a hostage negotiation between your malignant narcissism and the last molecule of my pride. But I beg to differ. Your persistent abuse is the only way we will ever learn to stop disappointing you.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2021)

TTOG: I told you we can't scan the QR code for Starbucks because our system doesn't recognize it, that it's currently only used at Starbucks corp stores.
You insisted that you've used it here every. single. time. that you've come in.
I scanned it & turned my screen to show you that it DOESN'T WORK before you finally used another payment & demanded the receipt so you could get it added to your SB app.
This was in front of a long-ass line too.
Hope you enjoy decaf, bitch.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't it.  If I'm in a long line and someone ahead of me is being an ass while hogging the cashier, I'd start with the loud catty comments, and I think a lot of other people would too.  Where are those people when there's wenches like this?


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 12, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Hope you enjoy decaf, bitch.


Bad form. You have no idea what dietary needs anyone has. I never think that anyone should mess with another person's food order. Switching someone to decaf that didn't order it may sound harmless, but the beans have a higher fat content and could potentially mess with someone's health.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Bad form. You have no idea what dietary needs anyone has. I never think that anyone should mess with another person's food order. Switching someone to decaf that didn't order it may sound harmless, but the beans have a higher fat content and could potentially mess with someone's health.


I'm not a fan of that either. A lot of people get headaches if they don't get their caffeine. Not really healthy I suppose but it is best to not mess with food and drink.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2021)

happygoth said:


> A lot of people get headaches if they don't get their caffeine.


I think that's the point.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Bad form. You have no idea what dietary needs anyone has. I never think that anyone should mess with another person's food order. Switching someone to decaf that didn't order it may sound harmless, but the beans have a higher fat content and could potentially mess with someone's health.


I don’t think one cup of decaf for Karen is going to any harm to health.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 12, 2021)

We are taking a joke and running way, way too far with it.

But while there are some genuine concerns with giving someone caffeine if they didn't ask for it, other than maybe migraine relief there's no harm that's going to happen from skipping one cup of caffeine.  Just a little bit of uncomfortableness.  If you're deliberately mean, a headache is just desserts.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 13, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I don’t think one cup of decaf for Karen is going to any harm to health.


Just don't think it's a joke and do think it's never a server's call to make whether it's skipping one cup of caffeine or any other food substance. I've seen a person go into anaphylaxis after being touched by a person who simply ate a Snickers bar and the peanut residue was on their hands. That changes attitudes.  Well placed sarcasm with a smile and a twinkle in my eye is my go to. Then Karen knows she's been seen, heard, and spanked.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm not a fan of that either. A lot of people get headaches if they don't get their caffeine. Not really healthy I suppose but it is best to not mess with food and drink.


I agree. You don't know for certain why someone wants a drink with caffeine in it, nor can you be completely certain that the drink is even for the person buying it. For all you know, they're someone with ADHD who depends on caffeine to allow them to even function.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> We are taking a joke and running way, way too far with it.
> 
> But while there are some genuine concerns with giving someone caffeine if they didn't ask for it, other than maybe migraine relief there's no harm that's going to happen from skipping one cup of caffeine.  Just a little bit of uncomfortableness.  If you're deliberately mean, a headache is just desserts.


This.


Rarejem said:


> Well placed sarcasm with a smile and a twinkle in my eye is my go to. *Then Karen knows she's been seen, heard, and spanked.*


How quaint.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 15, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> they're someone with ADHD who depends on caffeine to allow them to even function.


A psychiatrist treating my daughter told me something wise.  If caffeine was strong enough to help, it wouldn't be a food inclusion or additive, it would be a prescription and it would be the go-to medication for ADHD.

Someone relying on caffeine would have to drink a poisonous amount to get enough brain stimulation to help.  ADHD is no joke but caffeine is a tiny giggler.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2021)

@redeye58  was joking. The thought crossed her mind.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @redeye58  was joking. The thought crossed her mind.


Maybe..........maybe not


----------



## Angular Momentum (Nov 17, 2021)

To that one guest that got mad I was dancing on the race track, I'm so sorry you are a Grinch, I'm gonna help my team feel jot the best way I can. Please take your petty attitude somewhere else. 

Oh and I'm sorry you got upset my hurt face. I can't help the way you affect others


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 18, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> A psychiatrist treating my daughter told me something wise.  If caffeine was strong enough to help, it wouldn't be a food inclusion or additive, it would be a prescription and it would be the go-to medication for ADHD.
> 
> Someone relying on caffeine would have to drink a poisonous amount to get enough brain stimulation to help.  ADHD is no joke but caffeine is a tiny giggler.


I went to school with someone with ADHD and a Mountain Dew had enough caffeine to take just enough of an edge off of his symptoms to let him get his class work done. It was far from perfect, and he did struggle quite a bit, but it may be all he had going for him at the time. While it may not be as affective as something like Adderal, it may be the only thing they have. Not everyone wants to try to find a doctor who will take them seriously and not treat them like a drug addict.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 18, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> I went to school with someone with ADHD and a Mountain Dew had enough caffeine to take just enough of an edge off of his symptoms to let him get his class work done. It was far from perfect, and he did struggle quite a bit, but it may be all he had going for him at the time. While it may not be as affective as something like Adderal, it may be the only thing they have. Not everyone wants to try to find a doctor who will take them seriously and not treat them like a drug addict.


Because there aren't any non-addictive medications. Oh wait, there are.

I'm going to trust a doctor more than I'll trust mommy anecdotal "evidence" passed down to child, possibly triggering a placebo effect.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 18, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> SERP= search engine result page
> 
> And, Tessa, yes, that's exactly it. The image shows a Target logo at the bottom, and they don't bother to actually click in and find out that, no, actually that product and Target don't actually exist together in any current (or former, or future) universe, let alone at the store the person is currently standing in.
> 
> See also: people relying on social media or map apps for current Target hours, and dishing out hell on our SETL about our hours being "wrong on the website" when, no, Target.com had the right hours, but whatever app they were using hadn't updated for COVID hours.


I made these people walk me thru their search  process like i was  dumb retail employee.... but it was so they would walk into my trap of "im sorry maam looks like we did sell it at one time but its been discontinued, can i recommend  the home depot? I noticed they were the result next to us. And they are the next building over." 
Usually that got them to leave me alone.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm not a fan of that either. A lot of people get headaches if they don't get their caffeine. Not really healthy I suppose but it is best to not mess with food and drink.


I have a addiction  too. But don't be a karen at the coffee  hookup and you don't get decaf'd cause those pots are awfully easy to mix up.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 18, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> I have a addiction  too. But don't be a karen at the coffee  hookup and you don't get decaf'd cause those pots are awfully easy to mix up.


Actually, at our Starbucks the coffee vessels are kept on the counter in full view of the guests, who can easily see what coffee is being served. 

As someone who has worked in retail for almost 40 years, I understand the aggravation of having to deal with shitty customers. But fucking around with a food or drink order is never ok.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 18, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Because there aren't any non-addictive medications. Oh wait, there are.
> 
> I'm going to trust a doctor more than I'll trust mommy anecdotal "evidence" passed down to child, possibly triggering a placebo effect.


Okay...you're kinda going a little hard there. 

Someone with adhd here. Didn't even know I had adhd until I was an adult so no "placebo effect" bias: caffeine _does_ help take the edge off just enough to get stuff done. It's not an astronomical difference, but it helps calm and focus my attention so it's less painful. 
You're right, it isn't on the same level as medication. And it doesn't get rid of the symptoms. But it helps because its a stimulant...and adhd brains need stimulants to be calm.

Maybe do some actual research instead of one throwaway comment by one doctor? Or listen to people who actually have adhd who say it helps them?

Also in regards to your other snarky comment: Adhd meds are notoriously difficult to get prescribed appropriately because they _are_ addictive...to NTs...who pop them to pep up when people with adhd need them to function normally...making doctors be on their guard to prescribing them to anyone because college idiots pop Adderall to party while someone with adhd downs redbulls just to feel slightly less chaotic because no doctor would help them since they "might be faking or planning to sell them".


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 18, 2021)

CassRoslyn said:


> Okay...you're kinda going a little hard there.
> 
> Someone with adhd here. Didn't even know I had adhd until I was an adult so no "placebo effect" bias: caffeine _does_ help take the edge off just enough to get stuff done. It's not an astronomical difference, but it helps calm and focus my attention so it's less painful.
> You're right, it isn't on the same level as medication. And it doesn't get rid of the symptoms. But it helps because its a stimulant...and adhd brains need stimulants to be calm.
> ...


Yea i used to tank quadshot what ever on the really busy and chaotic days.  Turns out yea adult adhd.
But when i first started as a seasonal  they said" free soda bring your own container all q4" ....... black friday weekend i sold 50 tvs 35 service plans, upsold 15 of them,and loaded every singlr one...
But i was also down large nalgenes of soda and water multiple times a night and not getting the shakes but just really efficiently  getting shit done.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 18, 2021)

CassRoslyn said:


> Okay...you're kinda going a little hard there.
> 
> Someone with adhd here. Didn't even know I had adhd until I was an adult so no "placebo effect" bias: caffeine _does_ help take the edge off just enough to get stuff done. It's not an astronomical difference, but it helps calm and focus my attention so it's less painful.
> You're right, it isn't on the same level as medication. And it doesn't get rid of the symptoms. But it helps because its a stimulant...and adhd brains need stimulants to be calm.
> ...


My daughter has ADHD.  She got it naturally, from me, I also have ADHD.  Mine is uncontrolled because of either side effects or inaffectiveness.

There are stimulants.  There are SNRIs like Strattera.  There are other medications that focus on norepinephrine (yanno, the N is SNRI).  Do a little research on what options there are instead of "stimulant, stimulant, stimulant" and saying they can't possibly exist.

And if you want anecdotal evidence, caffeine does nothing for the energizer bunny brain that has me bouncing everywhere at once.  Nor does it get my house clean like it was when I was on medication fighting the horrible side effects because I really wanted to stay on the medication.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 18, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> And if you want anecdotal evidence, caffeine does nothing for the energizer bunny brain that has me bouncing everywhere at once. Nor does it get my house clean like it was when I was on medication fighting the horrible side effects because I really wanted to stay on the medication


And, surprisingly, you're only one person with adhd. So, you can't just make blanket statements when other people's experiences don't match up with yours. Like, even googling if caffeine helps people with adhd brings up dozens of results stating there's been studies that say it does, but since it doesn't help everyone with adhd it's still considered inconclusive.
So. Caffeine doesn't help you. But it helps me, and other people with adhd.
Kinda like how taking one kind of adhd med might help one person while it makes another sick...or like you just stated that some adhd meds don't work for you at all... Like people are all different and just struggling to cope and find what helps them. Wild.

And honestly I'm not sure why you seem so angry about this and harping on everyone who's experiences don't match yours? Like telling me to do research as if I don't...have adhd? Or know other people with adhd? Some of whom are medicated and have switched meds multiple times or whove had doctors refuse to represrcibe meds because of the things I previously described.

We don't all share the same experiences, even if we have the same neuro divergences.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 18, 2021)

Hell, cocaine did wonders for my AD/HD only I didn't know it at the time.
It's always fun having undiagnosed brain stuff.
Wasn't good for the anxiety issues though or for the epilepsy.
Caffeine works but only mildly.
I need a lot of it to have any effect.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 18, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> It's always fun having undiagnosed brain stuff.


Yep.
At least the realization finally makes everything go "Oh. That makes sense". Bittersweet feeling lol.


commiecorvus said:


> Caffeine works but only mildly.
> I need a lot of it to have any effect


I drink it steadily throughout the day just to take the edge off. If I don't have it at work I get spacey and start forgetting stuff. Packed a whole order once...taped the box, added bubbles, closed it up. Looked up and realized I'd forgotten to put the item _in_ the box...I make sure I have a soda at my pack station now.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 18, 2021)

CassRoslyn said:


> And honestly I'm not sure why you seem so angry about this and harping on everyone who's experiences don't match yours? Like telling me to do research as if I don't...have adhd? Or know other people with adhd? Some of whom are medicated and have switched meds multiple times or whove had doctors refuse to represrcibe meds because of the things I previously described.



I received my information from a doctor of psychiatry.  So now I'm told that anecdotal evidence is far, far more correct than a medical professional's training by the same people that turn around and say talk to a doctor and not listen to anecdotal evidence for other common health concerns.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 18, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I received my information from a doctor of psychiatry.  So now I'm told that anecdotal evidence is far, far more correct than a medical professional's training by the same people that turn around and say talk to a doctor and not listen to anecdotal evidence for other common health concerns.


???
I'm not sure you understand what's being said here. Caffeine isn't a substitute for medication. It's an aid. NTs use it to wake up and feel energized. People with adhd can use it to chill out and focus. Some NTs don't feel effects from caffeine. Some NDs don't, either. It's just brains working differently.

Also, one doctor, can in fact, be misinformed. They aren't all monoliths of knowledge unfortunately. 
Because as I said...there's been plenty of studies that point to caffeine having a positive effect on people with adhd. I can link you some if you don't want to go look it up. I can also link you to dozens of stories of adults with adhd who have been misdiagnosed and/or under-medicated by psych professionals and had to go to several to get the help they needed.

But this isn't the forum to keep arguing about this in. I'm sorry you're so upset about all this "anecdotal evidence" from several other people with adhd. Hope you have a nice rest of your night and that your weekend is good


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 18, 2021)

So looking at the peer reviewed papers, it looks like:
From the abstract-
Studies examining caffeine's effects on cognitive, psychomotor, and affective functioning of children with ADHD were reviewed. 
For children with ADHD, caffeine was more effective than no treatment in decreasing impulsivity, aggression, and parents' and teachers' perceptions of children's symptom severity, and more effective than placebo in decreasing hyperactivity and teachers' perceptions of children's symptom severity, and in improving executive functioning/planning. 
Methylphenidate was more effective than caffeine in decreasing hyperactivity, aggression, and parents' and teachers' perceptions of children's symptom severity, and in improving executive functioning/planning and motor coordination.
 Amphetamines were more effective than caffeine in reducing hyperactivity, impulsivity, aggression, and teachers' perceptions of children's symptom severity. 
Combining caffeine and stimulants to produce moderate levels of arousal may produce better functioning than caffeine or stimulant drugs alone. 
Research is needed regarding caffeine's effects on the functioning of adolescents and adults with ADHD.





						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com
				




Also for adult AD/HD a study on soldiers found that: 
The use of caffeinated compounds appears to be largely diffused among ADHD military soldiers and it could improve cognitive performance, despite the negative repercussions on sleep.
According to our data, in fact, caffeine may positively influence specific areas of memory and attention, but still the definition of its mechanism and target specificity remains unclear.


			Tesi etd-10182019-172005
		


It also works on the rats they bred to serve as test subject to be the closest approximation of someone with AD/HD.
The spontaneously hypertensive rat (SHR) is generally considered to be a suitable genetic model for the study of attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), since it displays hyperactivity, impulsivity, poorly sustained attention, and deficits in learning and memory processes. Converging evidence suggests a primary role of disturbance in the dopaminergic neurotransmission in ADHD patients and in SHR, and in addition, some studies have also demonstrated alterations in adenosinergic neurotransmission in SHR. In the present study, adult female Wistar (WIS) and SHR rats received caffeine (1-10 mg/kg i.p.) 30 min before training, immediately after training, or 30 min before a test session in the spatial version of the Morris water maze.








						Caffeine improves spatial learning deficits in an animal model of attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) – the spontaneously hypertensive rat (SHR)
					

Abstract. The spontaneously hypertensive rat (SHR) is generally considered to be a suitable genetic model for the study of attention deficit hyperactivity disor




					academic.oup.com
				




So basically it seems that caffeine works but really isn't the best possible treatment.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Nov 18, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So basically it seems that caffeine works but really isn't the best possible treatment


Thank you, commie! Exactly what I was saying. It's not a treatment, it's an aid. Because not everyone is privileged enough to be able to afford medical care and to get on medication. So whatever helps!


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 19, 2021)

Caffeine works until you build such a tolerance that your now drinking 3 reigns a 8 hour shift. And you need atleast 1  to keep the headache away and be a mite bit functional.


----------



## Greenie (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry, guest. But your receipt from 2019 isn’t going to help you return your item. ITS FROM 2019!!


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Nov 21, 2021)

TTOG:
I can't fix your crusty tablet. I can't refund it either since you bought it a year ago. Also, threatening to "never come back here again" won't make a toolbox appear magically behind my boat


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 22, 2021)

DBZ said:


> TTOG: I understand your computer told you that Target sells Amana over the stove microwaves, but all my searches in our target systems says we do not. You insisting your computer is right isn't going to change that fact that we don't carry it. When I search google, it says what you want is at bestbuy. Do I really need to "call a manager" to tell you the same thing?


Sounds like the woman I had on my second Black Friday ever.

"Ooh, yeah. Ma'am this baby monitor is ringing $100 more than what the ad says, let me call my manager just to make sure that's the right product."

Guest "It is! I swear! See? Look." *points frantically at ad*

"Yes, I see it, but I'm just going to get my manager. That seems pretty steep, even for a Black Friday deal."

Guest: "But I swear I'm not lying! I know I have the right one. Can't you just give me the deal?? Please? It's the right monitor, honestly."

Turned out that it was in the wrong spot and really was $100 more than the ad.

Sorry, but begging me to give you a deal on a high dollar item isn't going to make me cave. Even less so when you give me the lip lol. 😂😂🙄


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

I am sorry my store does not carry this item & confirm by the cvs pharmacist.
tylenol suppository


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 4, 2021)

Do they sell those over the counter? My son had minor surgery as an infant and that's how they administered his pain meds post-surgery, but I've never seen/heard of them being used outside of a hospital.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Dec 5, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am sorry my store does carry this item & confirm by the cvs pharmacist.
> tylenol suppository


If you have a headache bad enough that you can't keep anything down then this is a perfectly fine alternative. I wish that anti-nausea supposities were over the counter for people who need it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 10, 2021)

TTOB: My coworker had finished your hot drink & capped it with a splash stick plugged in the lid because that's how we serve hot drinks. You bitched at her for doing her job but then you pulled out the splash stick & THREW it at her?!

You got yourself a standing order for decaf from now on bitch.

Edit: Oh, and you should try a different make-up counter at the drug store. That pancake you're wearing doesn't match at ALL.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Do they sell those over the counter? My son had minor surgery as an infant and that's how they administered his pain meds post-surgery, but I've never seen/heard of them being used outside of a hospital.


and @Hardlinesmaster Yep, we have them at my store. It's called "FeverAll" and is with the medications for children, right under the thermometers. Just put some on the shelf a couple days ago.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

TTOG who doesn't believe what I say because it's not the answer you want to hear:
Guest: Do you know this area well?
Me (DBO): Yes, I do, what can I help you find?
Guest: There's something for muscle aches and I can't remember the name exactly, something like ___ but it's not Biofreeze. (I can't remember the name now.)
Me: Okay, all of those products are right in here, but that brand isn't one I recognize.
Guest: Well, the Target in [another city in another part of the state] carries it.
Me: I understand, but not all Targets carry exactly the same things and some items are available online only.
Guest: (continuing to stare at the shelves with Tiger Balm, Blue Emu, etc.): Well, I'm sure you must have it because the Target in __ has it.
Me: Hmm [searching on my Zebra], turns out none of the stores in this area carries it, so sorry. I guess you'll have to pick some up the next time you're in __ or order it online.

And I'm thinking, why could you not believe me in the first place?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 13, 2021)

Clearly you are trying to keep her from buying the exact thing that she wants to buy because...

...

...

Brian Cornell really doesn't want a nice big bonus this year and the shareholders really want less profits. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 25, 2021)

TTOG - no, I’m sorry but we don’t sell Amazon gift cards.
TTOG2 - no, I’m sorry but we don’t sell Amazon gift cards.
Rinse and repeat. EVERY DAY for the past two weeks.
 I’m glad gift card buying season is coming to an end. I also had several guests ask about gas gift cards which we didn’t have. Wondered about the reasoning behind not carrying them on the holiday gift card tower.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 26, 2021)

CeeCee said:


> TTOG - no, I’m sorry but we don’t sell Amazon gift cards.
> TTOG2 - no, I’m sorry but we don’t sell Amazon gift cards.
> Rinse and repeat. EVERY DAY for the past two weeks.
> I’m glad gift card buying season is coming to an end. I also had several guests ask about gas gift cards which we didn’t have. Wondered about the reasoning behind not carrying them on the holiday gift card tower.


"We don't sell a direct competitors gift cards sorry,"


----------



## Makani13 (Jan 12, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> "We don't sell a direct competitors gift cards sorry,"


I’ve had a guest ask if we sold Walmart gift cards and I told them the same thing.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 12, 2022)

Even better i get a lead to say it over the radio turned up so the guest can hear it


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2022)

TTOG: We're having supply issues.
           Hell, EVERYONE is having supply issues so if you can't be a little understanding can you NOT bitch us out for                    something beyond our control?!
           I'd decaf you at this point but we're running low on THAT too!!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 13, 2022)

TTOG (actually 2 yesterday and 1 today): Seriously, you're asking me if we have any rapid at-home covid tests in stock and you're NOT wearing a mask? You do understand what the test is for, right?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 13, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG (actually 2 yesterday and 1 today): Seriously, you're asking me if we have any rapid at-home covid tests in stock and you're NOT wearing a mask? You do understand what the test is for, right?


I had a guest who refused to touch the card reader for circle prompts bc COVID… but his mask was well below his nose 🙄


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 20, 2022)

TTOG, I am so sorry that our organic banana prices change up or down by a dime so frequently, and that you must endure the surely-terrifying anticipation of the price at checkout to find out if we have accidentally forgotten to change the sign again. If there is anything worth a person's time in this world, it is complaining - NOT about the price of bananas, since you're fine with the ten-cent-higher price, which you made very, very clear - but the incorrectness of the price, which surely filled you with a certain expectation that was, indeed, missed by a whole dime. I can only thank you from the bottom of my heart, and on behalf of the entire chamber of fucking commerce, for the exposition concerning this dime-sized variance in the expected value of your day. What a thing we have done to you. I will think about it later tonight. I might even write a paragraph about it. If you believe in a god, especially if it's a banana god, I hope he smites us.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 10, 2022)

TTOG #1: What I thought was a small piece of white, crumpled paper left on a shelf turned out to be your discarded chewing gum. Who in their right mind thinks a store shelf is an appropriate place to leave your wad of chewed gum? Gross.
TTOG #2: Yes, those two deodorants are exactly the same except one is a single and the other is a double-pack. The little sticker on the single one may or may not be on the caps of the ones in the double-pack but it doesn't really matter because the product is the same. This is not rocket science.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG #2: Yes, those two deodorants are exactly the same except one is a single and the other is a double-pack. The little sticker on the single one may or may not be on the caps of the ones in the double-pack but it doesn't really matter because the product is the same. This is not rocket science.


Obviously the two pack only has half as much in each one.  That's how they get ya!

Spot has Nature Valley Bars at 2 boxes of 6 each for $5.00 and a single box of 12 for $5.79.  I'm with this guest.  Question EVERYTHING!

I have the sudden urge to go to Spot, find a doublepack of deodorants and ask a team member, "Excuse me but is this one SSP or two SSPs?", and see the look on their face!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 16, 2022)

ManMythMachine said:


> Obviously the two pack only has half as much in each one.  That's how they get ya!
> 
> Spot has Nature Valley Bars at 2 boxes of 6 each for $5.00 and a single box of 12 for $5.79.  I'm with this guest.  Question EVERYTHING!
> 
> I have the sudden urge to go to Spot, find a doublepack of deodorants and ask a team member, "Excuse me but is this one SSP or two SSPs?", and see the look on their face!


Yes, but the deodorant product inside the containers is the same. There's a sticker on the cover of the single that says something about "all day protection" or whatever and it's not on the cover of the ones in the double pack. I actually sliced into the plastic of the double pack so the guest could see. And then she didn't buy any of it. Grumble, grumble.
As to weird pricing - yep. When I was doing the scanning for the price audit, I noticed the prices on a name brand vitamin and the Up & Up equivalent are off in some way. The name brand is maybe a dime less, same quantity in both kinds. Always look, don't assume.


----------



## lokinix (Feb 17, 2022)

That moment when, an ETL, two TLs, an APS and a TPS walk a group of six teens out of the store. They fucked around and found out... They were knocking stuff off the shelves and bouncing balls so hard they hit the ceiling.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 17, 2022)

lokinix said:


> That moment when, an ETL, two TLs, an APS and a TPS walk a group of six teens out of the store. They fucked around and found out... They were knocking stuff off the shelves and bouncing balls so hard they hit the ceiling.


Mine let me use the drill sargent voice.  They flee the store pretty quickly


----------



## lokinix (Feb 17, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Mine let me use the drill sargent voice.  They flee the store pretty quickly


Haha. I don't confront them, I'm too new for that.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 17, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Haha. I don't confront them, I'm too new for that.


I don't either.  I just do it from a aisle next door. Or on my way.   Then tell ap to fix the ceiling ...  its the voice of target from nowhere and everywhere  that freaks them out.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 17, 2022)

The Captain would pay you to let me Captainize the teens.  Give them a few paragraphs of Ft. Jackson, Columbia, S.C.  in my 100 yd rifle range voice.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 17, 2022)

I just give them my mom-look.  🤣


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 17, 2022)

Mom-looks work well.  Congratulations.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

lokinix said:


> That moment when, an ETL, two TLs, an APS and a TPS walk a group of six teens out of the store. They fucked around and found out... They were knocking stuff off the shelves and bouncing balls so hard they hit the ceiling.


I follow them & give the stare.


----------



## lokinix (Feb 17, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I follow them & give the stare.


I did. They kept saying "What's up bro?" and kept on walking.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 17, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> The Captain would pay you to let me Captainize the teens.  Give them a few paragraphs of Ft. Jackson, Columbia, S.C.  in my 100 yd rifle range voice.


Come hang out next to the foot balls in sporting goods or  the big bouncy balls in toys at about 6-8pm. Lol 😆  that's when we see them.  

I scared my mobile rep cause " your never that loud".... I'm only that loud when its needed.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 17, 2022)

I've used the MOM voice when some kids were getting rambunctious & knocking over chairs in the dining area. 
Stopped them in their tracks & scared shit out of my baristas.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I did. They kept saying "What's up bro?" and kept on walking.


Making sure that you don't disrupt other guests.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 18, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Mine let me use the drill sargent voice.  They flee the store pretty quickly


I go with the "mom look"


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 18, 2022)

Quickly approach them, point directly at their snot filled nose and get loud and say YOU-----OUT   it works most of the time


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 18, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Quickly approach them, point directly at their snot filled nose and get loud and say YOU-----OUT   it works most of the time


I once was talking to a coworker i was training near seasonal and just kinda talking  about work process then was like yea they are just being kids and not doing any thing ...*boom ceiling tile hit by ball* hold that thought  stay here.  

I walked towards the aisle they were in and gave them the booming voice, they scattered in the 3 seconds they had before i passed the aisle. Another coworker saw them flee like cockroaches thru the toys cut thru and give me the thumbs up.  They didn't come back for a month. 

Lmao


Then there was a time one rode a bike into our SD.  

That was hilarious, the police got involved  on that one.  And we grew more respect for the guy.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Feb 18, 2022)

I also use the Mom look the Mom voice and the Mom finger. Some of my co-workers who are young ask me to take care of it since I am the "Mom" of the store.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 18, 2022)

Rank has its' privileges.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 18, 2022)

Captain Mustard and Salad Dressing.  My choice.  That and an occasional bale.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 19, 2022)

Marvin Martian said:


> I also use the Mom look the Mom voice and the Mom finger. Some of my co-workers who are young ask me to take care of it since I am the "Mom" of the store.


Just make sure that your Mom finger isn't the middle one 🤣


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 26, 2022)

TTOG: What exactly is your deal with plus-sized people? I'm sure you probably think your "comment" was innocent and thankfully my TL didn't hear you say "Wow, he's a large man. Oh my god! Just looking at him is scary. Oof."

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄

Next time keep your damn mouth shut. That was completely uncalled for.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 14, 2022)

TTOG: You were snapping at your kids about manners as you snatched the bag out of my hands without even acknowledging me. Ironic much?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You were snapping at your kids about manners as you snatched the bag out of my hands without even acknowledging me. Ironic much?


Do as I say, not as I do children.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2022)

At least she left my fingers intact.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 4, 2022)

TTOG:
No, all of us around you don't really want to hear your phone conversation as you stroll up and down the aisles. Having your foul-mouthed friend on speaker complaining about his girlfriend is neither interesting nor helpful. Ditto hearing your equally foul-mouthed responses. The first time I was subjected to this truly special treat, I thought it was a one-off. But no! You were back again today for a repeat performance. Lovely!


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 4, 2022)

Had that once. Guest walked the entire lengh of RTW multiple times, phone on speaker. She would occasionally take an item off the rack, hold it up for a few seconds as if considering, then put it back and keep walking. She was probably there 30-45 minutes doing that. The whole time she was talking to a friend trash talking a third person. She clearly wanted to be heard by as many people as possible. I bet your person wanted to be heard as well.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 4, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG:
> No, all of us around you don't really want to hear your phone conversation as you stroll up and down the aisles. Having your foul-mouthed friend on speaker complaining about his girlfriend is neither interesting nor helpful. Ditto hearing your equally foul-mouthed responses. The first time I was subjected to this truly special treat, I thought it was a one-off. But no! You were back again today for a repeat performance. Lovely!


Just complained about this in the shout box. I will never get used to loud public conversations. Why would anyone think it is ok to do this? It's so unbelievably common. Even if they are juicy, I'd still rather not hear them.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Just complained about this in the shout box. I will never get used to loud public conversations. Why would anyone think it is ok to do this? It's so unbelievably common. Even if they are juicy, I'd still rather not hear them.


I can't even get used to quiet ones over bluetooth. Like, can you not look directly at me while talking to the person in your ear, maybe? It's confusing. And extremely rude when checking out or at the service desk. People like that used to be considered mentally ill.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2022)

I've taken someone's order at SB, ask them a question & hear something not even relevant before noticing the blue tooth amongst their hair.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 13, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Had that once. Guest walked the entire lengh of RTW multiple times, phone on speaker. She would occasionally take an item off the rack, hold it up for a few seconds as if considering, then put it back and keep walking. She was probably there 30-45 minutes doing that. The whole time she was talking to a friend trash talking a third person. She clearly wanted to be heard by as many people as possible. I bet your person wanted to be heard as well.


You may very well be right. And that makes me think the person must have a very sad life indeed if this is what they *need* to do.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 13, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> You may very well be right. And that makes me think the person must have a very sad life indeed if this is what they *need* to do.


The very first time I ever heard someone on a cell phone in public was some time in the  mid/late 90s, I think? I was at a mall, walking around Macy's close to closing time, and this woman was having a very pointed conversation with someone named David, I believe. Or maybe Donald? Well, D clearly was not pulling his weight in the relationship, as the woman was giving him hell for not calling or showing up and lying about what he was doing, how he was treating her, etc etc. This went on for a bit - I was simultaniously fascinated and appalled that she would carry this conversation on in public. Little did I know that this behavior would become the "norm".


----------



## blitzsofttm (Apr 14, 2022)

We had a Karen come in one minute before closing.  When our manager let her know we were closing in a minute she (rather rudely) told him she's doing a price match.  Ya'll should know where we're going with this.

She comes up to me first (I'm watching SCO and closing registers at the time) before grabbing her items (probably for the best, tbh).  Tells me she wants to price match to walmart.  I let her scroll through her phone to find what she's looking for.  Pulls up an image of these tide pods that are $4.00 at walmart.  The tag is yellow, and she flat out says it's a clearance price.  She says that she spoke with corporate twice and they said that as long as she was at the store before 10 we would be able to do the price match for her.  I'm like "Okay but we don't price match clearance prices."  And it's all downhill from there.  She's trying to tell me that she was told that as long as she can verify the price on the app then we have to do the price match.  Okay Karen that's true, but by app, they don't mean the Facebook app.  And no, I don't know why other stores are allowing guests to get 12 different containers of the pods at $4 a pop (and getting the gift cards on top of it) but they're not my store, and I'm not letting you price match a $22 dollar item down to $4 dollars when you're showing me a picture of a Walmart price tag off of a facebook page.  Especially when you click on the link and it takes you to the website where it lists the items for $22 dollars.  It don't work that way.  Sure sure sure, you'll be back tomorrow to get the price you want after you call corporate again.  Oh wait, you're never shopping here again?  Alright then ma'am, I'll see you next week.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 24, 2022)

TTOG: Thank you for giving me a laugh when you asked me: "Uh, do you know where drugs are?" 😂


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 1, 2022)

TTOG/TMFAS*:

Thank you so much for communing with me over espresso machines for far longer than necessary after hearing the call for backup over my walkie. If your store was anywhere close to anywhere I actually go, I'd come by and find a way to leave you an awesome guest comment and/or do the same for you, if needed.

*Team Member from another store


----------



## buliSBI (May 6, 2022)

Not Target related but funny and creepy

I was at a local Wendys when this rough character dude (w/ toddler next to him) started chatting up a security guard in uniform. The guy started asking if it was legal for plain clothes Walmart AP to stop the guy for making a scene (missed those details), and escorted him out and issued a No Trespass on the guy. The guy discussed how he called the Wal-mart manager later on asking when he can return. Apparently the No Trespass was corporate wide and permanent. And if he stepped back on property, Walmart would peruse legal action against the guy.

So it must have been severe.

I was surprised on how open this guy was discussing the situation in public.

I shuddered when the security guard started giving answers or his opinion on the situation.
* Starting saying AP should carry identification (even when in plain clothes)
* State why they are escorting out the person.

I am sure the guy was purposely making himself sound like he was the victim in the case.


----------



## lokinix (May 11, 2022)

TTOG: no. Target does not random power plug X. Yes I understand that we sell that product, but we don't sell replacement parts.

TTOG: no, we do not cell battery packs for cordless phones. Yes I understand we sell the cordless phones, but we do not sell replacement parts


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 11, 2022)

TTOG who pitched a fit because he came to the store and found drive up unavailable WHILE THE STORE WAS UNDER A TORNADO WARNING: Fuck off.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 18, 2022)

TTOG: If you find a damaged product on the floor, simply hand it to me and say "This is damaged can I hand it off to you?"

It was completely unnecessary to go into a rant, preface said rant by saying: "OK um, ma'am, I found these and I just want you to know that I didn't cause this," then frantically point at the damage and yell at me: "See, look. It's all damaged on the front. I don't know who your shipper is, but it'll now be IMPOSSIBLE for your store to sell this! Bye."

🙄🙄🙄

Other than making sure it's taken off the floor, you'd like me to do what, exactly???

Some people...


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 18, 2022)

TTOG: Really, you think it's cool to spray shaving cream on the shelf and the backer board? Grow up.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 18, 2022)

TTOG sending your mom to get your drive up great but, as soon as you say I’m here and get a code immediately text or call your mom with it. You messed up my time and it’s too hot to wait for you to send the code!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 18, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: If you find a damaged product on the floor, simply hand it to me and say "This is damaged can I hand it off to you?"
> 
> It was completely unnecessary to go into a rant, preface said rant by saying: "OK um, ma'am, I found these and I just want you to know that I didn't cause this," then frantically point at the damage and yell at me: "See, look. It's all damaged on the front. I don't know who your shipper is, but it'll now be IMPOSSIBLE for your store to sell this! Bye."
> 
> ...


That guest definitely did the damage and probably did it because she thought the product shouldn't be sold.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 26, 2022)

ToEveryGuestThatDoesThis: For the love of God, *do not* stop smack dab in the middle of an aisle / walking path and just stand there for 5 minutes; especially on a busy and crowded Sunday. It's rude and very annoying.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 3, 2022)

TTOG: If you didn't want to use the MyCheckout, you could've just said No thanks when I offered, because I guarantee that you didn't get overcharged for your chicken breasts. Food is actually really expensive nowadays.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 4, 2022)

You dropped something. Come back anytime to pick it up.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 4, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> You dropped something. Come back anytime to pick it up.



The "Wet Floor" sign does not warn of the true danger ahead.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 5, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> View attachment 13930
> You dropped something. Come back anytime to pick it up.


This has happened at my store too, except diarrhea. Oy.
And more recently where a very young child tried to tell a parent that they needed to use the bathroom, parent ignored the child, and well, there's a puddle on the floor. And the parent was not apologetic in the least, either to the child for ignoring such a basic and urgent need or the TM who came to the rescue with all the clean-up materials. Some people don't deserve to be parents.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> The "Wet Floor" sign does not warn of the true danger ahead.


I don't think they've got a sign that describes THAT type of danger....

On a related topic, they replaced our doors recently & they no longer have the notice stating 'service animals only'.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 9, 2022)

TTOG who took the bag but not the contents of a travel container kit: Why? People buy the kit to get all those little containers to transfer a small amount of their own shampoo etc. into. But you took the little containers out, left them nearby, and, since I couldn't find it anywhere, apparently took the bag. Ever hear of Ziplocs?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 10, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> TTOG who took the bag but not the contents of a travel container kit: Why? People buy the kit to get all those little containers to transfer a small amount of their own shampoo etc. into. But you took the little containers out, left them nearby, and, since I couldn't find it anywhere, apparently took the bag. Ever hear of Ziplocs?


Was it clear? Or had a pattern that mostly or completely obscured the inside? Something else was put in. Probably the more expensive name brand travel size toiletries. If opaque, could be makeup or something else small.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 11, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Was it clear? Or had a pattern that mostly or completely obscured the inside? Something else was put in. Probably the more expensive name brand travel size toiletries. If opaque, could be makeup or something else small.


No, it was one of the totally clear ones, where you can see all the little containers through the plastic perfectly well.
Although I have come across it a few times where someone used a less expensive carton to put a more expensive item inside - paying for a tube of Crest instead of a small bottle of Boots No. 7 skin care cream, for instance. Like anyone so desperately needs a certain skin care cream they're not willing to pay for.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 12, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> No, it was one of the totally clear ones, where you can see all the little containers through the plastic perfectly well.
> Although I have come across it a few times where someone used a less expensive carton to put a more expensive item inside - paying for a tube of Crest instead of a small bottle of Boots No. 7 skin care cream, for instance. Like anyone so desperately needs a certain skin care cream they're not willing to pay for.


It's not desperation. There is a whole psychology around shoplifting, and need is rarely the reason.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 12, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> No, it was one of the totally clear ones, where you can see all the little containers through the plastic perfectly well.
> Although I have come across it a few times where someone used a less expensive carton to put a more expensive item inside - paying for a tube of Crest instead of a small bottle of Boots No. 7 skin care cream, for instance. Like anyone so desperately needs a certain skin care cream they're not willing to pay for.


There are name brand travel kits also in clear plastic container so you can see the name brands. The thief likely filled up on Jergens lotion and Pantene shampoo and other brands, and paid the lower price of empty generic bottles kit. Next time youre in that area check out the prices on the travel kits with name brand items enclosed.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 13, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> No, it was one of the totally clear ones, where you can see all the little containers through the plastic perfectly well.
> Although I have come across it a few times where someone used a less expensive carton to put a more expensive item inside - paying for a tube of Crest instead of a small bottle of Boots No. 7 skin care cream, for instance. Like anyone so desperately needs a certain skin care cream they're not willing to pay for.


The one I came across the most was people taking the more expensive Casaluna pillows and putting them in the $4 RE pillow bag. Those used to piss me off the most because I only saw it after modernization, when I'd have to spend a good chunk of my shift in the back instead of back and forth through the department helping guests and whatnot where I would have stood a better chance of seeing someone pull a pillow out of one bag and shove it into another, it not being a terribly quick switch (compared to the toothpaste/cream swap, frex).


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 13, 2022)

Catch their sorry asses and throw them in the hottest, smelliest noisiest jail in Richland County, S.C.  Hotter than hell in the summer and the humidity is unbearable.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 18, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> There are name brand travel kits also in clear plastic container so you can see the name brands. The thief likely filled up on Jergens lotion and Pantene shampoo and other brands, and paid the lower price of empty generic bottles kit. Next time youre in that area check out the prices on the travel kits with name brand items enclosed.


Well, that's nervy. It's not even concealing what they're stealing. Probably shouldn't be surprised anymore what people will do, having working in retail for a while and Target not being my first retail job. People can be such jerks.
Seems like some of our long-term cashiers might notice the difference, but maybe not.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 18, 2022)

happygoth said:


> It's not desperation. There is a whole psychology around shoplifting, and need is rarely the reason.


Yes, I know. It's just that my brain does not work that way, never has, and I don't understand people who pull these stunts. Don't think I especially want to understand them either.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2022)

TTOG: No, we don't have bagels here. Yes, OTHER Starbucks stores may have them but we are a Target-owned franchise & do NOT carry them & HAVE NOT EVER carried them. No, you did NOT get one here just last week.
Enjoy the decaf, bitch.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 20, 2022)

*At MyCheckout kiosk, two ladies looking around confused in SCO line*

"If you're all set and paying with a card or your app, I can take you right over here."
Lady #1: "No thank you, I'm just waiting for my husband."
"How about you ma'am?"
Lady #2: "No, I'm also waiting for my husband. Thanks though!"

*Gentleman strolls up to the line just as we finish talking. Both ladies move aside to make room for him*

Lady #1 "Sir, you can go ahead of us. We’re both waiting on husbands."
Gentleman: "Why thank you ladies. I'm not waiting on a husband, so I appreciate it."

😂😂😂 Thank you to all involved in this exchange. It gave me a much needed laugh on a crazy day.


----------



## lokinix (Aug 21, 2022)

It's not a day on the front-end, if a guest hasn't insulted you!

One day it's the derogatory word for gay, another day it's retard, the next is being called worthless and told its no wonder I work at Target.

The joys of guest encounters and retail.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2022)

TTOG: You thought you were so cute coming up to order a drink, followed by another & another & another. After the forth one I asked how many drinks you were ordering & you said nine laughing like it was a big joke.
The folks behind you were looking daggers & the lady behind them threw up her arms & walked off saying "Oh, for f**ks sake!"
You kept laughing & trying to make jokes but we just passively made your drinks filling up two carrier trays.
When we set down the two trays' worth you said you needed a box but I just gave my best Vanna head tilt & said "Sorry, we don't have any" so you had to text one of your friends in the store to come help you carry all your drinks off.
Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 3, 2022)

Vanna head tilt?  I like it!  Any vid?  9 drinks?  Quite a piece of cash to lay out for drinks.  How much is that foamy-sweet-sugary shit?  Sort of on topic:  I bought a small bag of Wegmans Colombian whole beans and ground some up at home with my Mr. Coffee grinder.  Nice authoritative aroma glistening with undertones of essence of a fruity-slightly nutty addition with an expected pleasant finish.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 4, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Vanna head tilt?  I like it!  Any vid?  9 drinks?  Quite a piece of cash to lay out for drinks.  How much is that foamy-sweet-sugary shit?  Sort of on topic:  I bought a small bag of Wegmans Colombian whole beans and ground some up at home with my Mr. Coffee grinder.  Nice authoritative aroma glistening with undertones of essence of a fruity-slightly nutty addition with an expected pleasant finish.


You know we all picture you sitting on a big ole porch in a big ole white rocker, smoking your pipe and whittling whistles while occasionally reaching down to pet your big ole hound dog. And there's a banjo sitting in the corner....


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 4, 2022)

While counting my money.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 5, 2022)

TTOG #1: Gee, thanks for leaving a package of used-to-be-frozen fruit bars on my triple-tier cart where I'm piling my back stock. So considerate of you to leave it on the bottom tier so at least any drips would fall on the floor and not product. You must have walked around the store with it in your cart for quite a while because it couldn't have been on my cart that long. Glad I noticed it fairly soon after getting back from lunch so it didn't melt all the way through the packaging. What a jerk.

TTOG #2: Can you tell me what makes a person think it's okay to leave a bottle of hair oil, not closed all the way, in an abandoned cart on the sales floor? Of course it tipped over and slowly leaked oil through the holes in the cart to the floor.
TTOG #3: Thank you for coming to find a TM (although I wish it hadn't been me) to tell me about the oil puddle on the floor. Sorry you didn't see it before stepping in it and tracking it around for several feet in all directions, but I am glad you didn't slip and fall. Wasn't your fault you didn't realize what was under the cart when you moved it. And TTOTM who came to help me clean it up, thank you too.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> You know we all picture you sitting on a big ole porch in a big ole white rocker, smoking your pipe and whittling whistles while occasionally reaching down to pet your big ole hound dog. And there's a banjo sitting in the corner....


No, this is the internet. Teenage girl posting while in math class.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Sep 23, 2022)

To that one guest that says buying a car seat was "more of a woman's job" and couldn't be bothered to even read the information on the side of the box: fuck you! 
Sincerely, every single male parent who shops at our store and at least tries to buy a car seat on their own.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 23, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> You know we all picture you sitting on a big ole porch in a big ole white rocker, smoking your pipe and whittling whistles while occasionally reaching down to pet your big ole hound dog. And there's a banjo sitting in the corner....



I've always pictured him with those khaki work boots, blue jeans from walmart, and a red and black flannel shirt left over from his target days. He has an ax and is chopping wood to get ready for winter. In his living room there is a dead fish and maybe a dead dear head on the wall. He drives an American made pick up. He lives in New England. We talk about banjos up here but don't actually have one. He probably has a scanner or ham radio though - to listen to the pd.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 24, 2022)

TTOG: Wow, really? It wasn't enough to leave one of those little packets of pickle slices ripped open, still mostly full, on a shelf with hand soaps. No, you had to leave 3 others, also all ripped open and mostly full, all together on another shelf in another aisle with men's electric shavers. Wow. You are disgusting.

I'm glad we no longer have a Food Ave. - finding way fewer pizza boxes, etc. But I still find stuff like this every once in a while, although this was more than usual. People can be so gross.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 24, 2022)

I do NOT miss cleaning up stupid popcorn.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 24, 2022)

DBZ   while counting my money.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 26, 2022)

Guest: You guys don't take the Walmart card do ya'??
Me: Nope.

🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️

If you want to use anything related to Walmart, go to Walmart.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 27, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guest: You guys don't take the Walmart card do ya'??
> Me: Nope.
> 
> 🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️
> ...




When I worked at Borders they used to ask all the time if we took B&N's card.
People I know at B&N said customers asked if they took Borders Rewards cards so I guess it was only fair.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 1, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> When I worked at Borders they used to ask all the time if we took B&N's card.
> People I know at B&N said customers asked if they took Borders Rewards cards so I guess it was only fair.


RIP Borders and WaldenBooks. I remember waiting in line for Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix at the WaldenBooks near my HS.


----------



## chibichernikova (Oct 24, 2022)

TTOG: yeah, no shit your order's taking a while to come out, we literally have _two people_ on driveup and you have _seen them both multiple times,_ plus the other 10 cars around you who are clearly still here

if you want your order to get out faster, then apply at target and you'll see why it doesn't when it's rush hour lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 24, 2022)

Or get off your lazy entitled fat ass and do your own fucking shopping you pig.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2022)

TTMGs: Since the plexi has come down ya'll seem to take that as open season to grabs lids, spill sticks, sleeves - whatever is in reach. 
Every time I look at you, your response is "Oh, I didn't want to bother you."
My response: "It's no bother but please don't reach into a food area."
Their response: "Well, I was just trying to HELP."
My response: "PLEASE ASK." gritting a smile.

WTF, people.....do I have to point out your dirty hands?!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 29, 2022)

TTOG: All the men's Degree deodorant products we carry are in stock and on the shelf. I don't know about "invisible Degree" but there's this kind that says "ultra-clear."
Guest insists that one of the scents comes in an "invisible" form as well and she bought it at a different store. Well, I guess you need to go there because all the kinds of Degree we carry are right here.
Guest continues to insist and can't I look it up on my phone? (Think she meant my Zebra.) So, I search, get the expected "no results" result.
Lady, I tried to tell you. smh


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 29, 2022)

"Karen, you smell horrible.  You need ultra-high power deodorant, not his girly-man shit."


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 30, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> "Karen, you smell horrible.  You need ultra-high power deodorant, not his girly-man shit."


Well, I wasn't close enough to notice any body odor. ;-)
However, I have noticed that since my state legalized recreational marijuana, some guests do reek of it. Just absolutely reek.


----------



## Logo (Oct 31, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Well, I wasn't close enough to notice any body odor. ;-)
> However, I have noticed that since my state legalized recreational marijuana, some guests do reek of it. Just absolutely reek.


RIGHT! Here too!  Like I don't care if that's your thing...you do you boo but geez can you air yourself out a little bit!  It's super gross.  Going to get high just walking through their vapors!! Lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 31, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> However, I have noticed that since my state legalized recreational marijuana, some guests do reek of it. Just absolutely reek.


My state hasn't legalized smoked weed, and yet there are always guests that straight up reek of it.

TMs, too, TBH.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Nov 3, 2022)

TTOG x2 in one day with chewing gum: TTOG #1, Truly, it is disgusting of you to leave your wad of chewed gum stuck to a box of panty liners. Fortunately, it's a plastic-wrapped box, so it didn't stick to cardboard.
And TTOG #2, what I thought was a rubber band twisted around on itself into a little ball turned out to be a dried up wad of chewed gum left behind a sales planner I took down today. How disgusting of you.
People are gross.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 3, 2022)

Far out, man!


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 3, 2022)

Chewing gum is disgusting.  The tough guys at the gym do it.  Gross habit, should be outlawed.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 6, 2022)

Why was the BR site down last night?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Why was the BR site down last night?


The issues are fixed now


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 9, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Well, I wasn't close enough to notice any body odor. ;-)
> However, I have noticed that since my state legalized recreational marijuana, some guests do reek of it. Just absolutely reek.


It's the same in bars, so much hot boxing.  I'm a stoner , but not everyone likes the smell or wants a contact high.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 25, 2022)

TTOG: Yes, I'm in a wheelchair, but if I say "I've got it" when you ask If I need assistance; that 100% means "I can do it myself" DO NOT go off to my SETL about how I shouldn't be at SCO because of my disability or that the team needs to do a better job of accommodating my needs. If I thought I needed more accommodations, I would've asked loooong before you thought you were helping me.

Thankfully, my TL realized what you were getting at and defended me and the job I do.

Ugh, some people


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2022)

StargazerOmega said:


> TTOG: Yes, I'm in a wheelchair, but if I say "I've got it" when you ask If I need assistance; that 100% means "I can do it myself" DO NOT go off to my SETL about how I shouldn't be at SCO because of my disability or that the team needs to do a better job of accommodating my needs. If I thought I needed more accommodations, I would've asked loooong before you thought you were helping me.
> 
> Thankfully, my TL realized what you were getting at and defended me and the job I do.
> 
> Ugh, some people


Keep on doing what you are doing at sco. Spot's mgt got your back. Some folks need a reality check.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 27, 2022)

ToEveryGuestThatWhines: about checkout lines while our front end team tries to get people up to help with backup: Chill the F out. We’re trying our very best, but sometimes things go wrong, people call out / don't show up etc.

We had three registers crash at the same time. (*So much* fun during a rush) and then a few callouts / NCNS; so yes, we were feeling it, but treating us like crap when we only have half a team doesn't help anyone.

*sigh* and it's still November...

Save me. Lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2022)

TTOG: Those bags & cup trays are for drive up orders ONLY. There's even a sign taped to the table yet you still come up & try to pull out a bag until I point that out to you & where you can get a *proper* bag.
People either can't read or don't think it applies to them.
Idiots.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 3, 2022)

TTOTL: Chill out. Sometimes it takes me a few extra minutes to get from the  breakroom back to the floor. I will do the best I can to be back in time. The patronizing attitude is irritating.  🙄🙄


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 15, 2022)

TTOG This is TARGET I repeat a TAAARGET so NO is is NOT in AAAAANNNNNY way appropriate for you to bend over with your butt to me and ask me to spank you with the belt I just showed you. TTOG oh that I could have, on behalf of women everywhere, rip your vile tongue out of your mouth and shove it so far down your throat you would be tasting *&%$ for the rest of your life. There is no one more clueless than the dirty old man.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 15, 2022)

Belt?  That's disgusting.  Slap 'em upside the head with an open bottle of Blue Cheese salad dressing.  That's disgusting too.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> TTOG This is TARGET I repeat a TAAARGET so NO is is NOT in AAAAANNNNNY way appropriate for you to bend over with your butt to me and ask me to spank you with the belt I just showed you. TTOG oh that I could have, on behalf of women everywhere, rip your vile tongue out of your mouth and shove it so far down your throat you would be tasting *&%$ for the rest of your life. There is no one more clueless than the dirty old man.


Need some degreaser? I got room in the walk-in too.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2022)

TTOG: You come up to buy a gift card then you pile up stuff from the rest of your cart on my tiny counter to ring up while doing some strange facial tic the whole time. You asked me for bags & didn't like the fact that I didn't have any (hey, you came to a STARBUCKS to ring out you dolt) so you waited until everything was rung up & decided you wanted a large water too. The lady behind you kept looking at you with a quizzical look during this circus.
Next time GTFO my line & go thru self-checkout.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 17, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> TTOG: You come up to buy a gift card then you pile up stuff from the rest of your cart on my tiny counter to ring up while doing some strange facial tic the whole time. You asked me for bags & didn't like the fact that I didn't have any (hey, you came to a STARBUCKS to ring out you dolt) so you waited until everything was rung up & decided you wanted a large water too. The lady behind you kept looking at you with a quizzical look during this circus.
> Next time GTFO my line & go thru self-checkout.


Too bad water is naturally decaf…😂


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 18, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Too bad water is naturally decaf…😂


Then do the opposite.  Grind up some Vivarin tablets and dissolve in the water.  About 4 should do the trick.


----------



## animalcrossing (Dec 21, 2022)

TTOG: I am NOT going to let you get ten PS5s under several separate order pickups with completely different names. The fact you have came in nearly every day since I got hired trying this scheme on a different team member each time is just outstanding; people are not as dumb as you would hope they are.
Also, there is a special bit of hatred in my heart for scalpers.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 22, 2022)

animalcrossing said:


> TTOG: I am NOT going to let you get ten PS5s under several separate order pickups with completely different names. The fact you have came in nearly every day since I got hired trying this scheme on a different team member each time is just outstanding; people are not as dumb as you would hope they are.
> Also, there is a special bit of hatred in my heart for scalpers.


They do this at my store, we’re told by leaders and AP that there isn’t anything we can do.


----------



## animalcrossing (Dec 23, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> They do this at my store, we’re told by leaders and AP that there isn’t anything we can do.


At my store we started requiring people to show their ID when they do an opu basically because of this guy. Unfortunately that still hasn't stopped him and you are right, AP can't necessarily kick people out for this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2022)

animalcrossing said:


> At my store we started requiring people to show their ID when they do an opu basically because of this guy. Unfortunately that still hasn't stopped him and you are right, AP can't necessarily kick people out for this


We have the right to limit qty on ps5


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We have the right to limit qty on ps5


If they were purchased in store we could limit them but, when they order online under different  names we can’t do anything. If it were up to
Me I would cancel all the orders but one but, AP and leaders won’t let us do that!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> If they were purchased in store we could limit them but, when they order online under different  names we can’t do anything. If it were up to
> Me I would cancel all the orders but one but, AP and leaders won’t let us do that!


My upper mgt was cancelling when the same name shows up.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My upper mgt was cancelling when the same name shows up.


Same name definitely cancel but, the ones who use different names and your 100% sure it’s the same person you can’t cancel.


----------



## animalcrossing (Dec 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We have the right to limit qty on ps5


Normally our limit is 1 PS5 per guest a day. However, that only applies for people who "play nice" and don't try the whole OPU under a million different fake names thing.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 23, 2022)

animalcrossing said:


> Normally our limit is 1 PS5 per guest a day. However, that only applies for people who "play nice" and don't try the whole OPU under a million different fake names thing.


If they use a fake name ask for their ID and then apologize and say you can’t release it if the name doesn’t match. Guest email states they must have valid id for pickup.


----------



## animalcrossing (Dec 23, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If they use a fake name ask for their ID and then apologize and say you can’t release it if the name doesn’t match. Guest email states they must have valid id for pickup.


Yup, that is exactly what we do now. I only say it hasn't stopped him because despite not being able to go through due to the name on his ID not matching the pickup, he STILL tries it nearly daily


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2022)

animalcrossing said:


> Yup, that is exactly what we do now. I only say it hasn't stopped him because despite not being able to go through due to the name on his ID not matching the pickup, he STILL tries it nearly daily


He’s waiting to get someone who doesn’t care to check id lol.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 2, 2023)

TTOG who thought it'd be okay to try and get around the limit of 2 children's pain & fever relief medicines by placing multiple online orders, each for 2 bottles: nope! And my store called the other stores in the area and told them about you. We know that you tried it at least one other store and they cancelled your orders too. Buying it all and then selling it on ebay at hugely jacked up prices is not cool. Shame on you, looking to make a profit at the expense of sick, feverish kids. You probably did this with hand sanitizer and toilet paper when covid started. What a louse.


----------



## employee 626 (Yesterday at 8:33 PM)

TATG (to all the guests) don’t get mad at us when we couldn’t return your items for you because of the outage on Thursday. It literally was a global outage. Same thing with paying for gift cards


----------



## employee 626 (4 minutes ago)

starmaster1000 said:


> I love this and am stealing it.


So that’s how you got your tagline/bio


----------

